# Todo sobre Máquinas de soldar



## Napesh (Jun 10, 2007)

Me gustaría aportar dentro de lo que mas pueda sobre electrónica de potencia. trabajo reparando maquinas de soldar desde fuentes convencionales (lineales) hasta Inversoras.
equipos bastante complejos como KEMPPI, MILLER, HELVI y otros.

bueno hasta la próxima, si tienen dudas no olviden preguntar.


----------



## truchan2 (Jun 11, 2007)

Te cuento que estoy en proceso de fabricarme una soldadora mig casera, necesitaría algunos datos si puedes ayudarme.

Ya tengo el rectificador , estoy fabricando el devanador de alambre y lo que no me queda claro aun es que función cumple  la bobina que esta en serie en la salida de corriente.

¿tienes algún diagrama de alguna soldadora comercial? 

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 11, 2007)

estaría bueno que comentes los principios de funcionamiento de estas soldadoras ya que en internet no hay demasiada información. Algunos valores diagramas de bloques tipos de punta para soldar

saludos


----------



## fvillafa (Jun 11, 2007)

Hola bienvenido al foro,

Tengo una máquina de soldar que ya tiene dos rebobinadas... y se me ha dañado el interruptor selector entre 110v - Off - 220v solo funciona en 110...

La pregunta es si es posible reemplazarlo usando triacs, es decir, ¿qué tipo de triacs es apropiado para la carga y la temperatura de trabajo?

gracias


----------



## Napesh (Jun 17, 2007)

truchan2 dijo:
			
		

> Te cuento que estoy en proceso de fabricarme una soldadora mig casera, necesitaría algunos datos si puedes ayudarme.
> 
> Ya tengo el rectificador , estoy fabricando el devanador de alambre y lo  que no me queda claro aun es que función cumple  la bobina que esta en  serie en la salida de corriente.
> 
> ...




hola, con respecto a tu pregunta la bobina que esta en serie es tan solo un filtro inductivo que se coloca a  la salida de la maquina, esta puede estar en el positivo o en el negativo. 
existen también maquinas que utilizan un banco de condensadores a la salida todo esto es para obtener a la salida una señal lo mas continua posible, lo que incide en la presentación de la soldadura


ahora debes tener en consideracion en el caso del Proceso MIG que la fuente debe ser del tipo voltaje constante. que se regula desde 16v hasta 45 v aproximadamente (voltaje en vacio)

favor respondeme algunas preguntas para asi ayudarte mejor

Que tipo de fuente de poder tienes??
como estas haciendo el sistema de regulación de alambre??

los diagramas te los puedo enviar cuando me digas el tipo de fuente que tienes
ojala que sirva esta información.

chau


----------



## Napesh (Jun 17, 2007)

fvillafa dijo:
			
		

> Hola bienvenido al foro,
> 
> Tengo una máquina de soldar que ya tiene dos rebobinadas... y se me ha
> dañado el interruptor selector entre 110v - Off - 220v solo funciona en 110...
> ...




Por que no pruebas con un contactor???, es mas simple.

si ya haz rebobinado dos veces tu maquina deberias saber que las Maquinas de soldar tienen un ciclo de trabajo que esta comprendido en 10 min de operacion

ejemplo 

si tenemos una maquina cuya corriente nomial es de 200A (fuente inversora)

el 100% del ciclo de trabajo es de 110A (la maquina trabajará ininterrumpidamente)

el 60% --------------------------------->150A (solo trabajará 6min aprox, despues deberia activarse la proteccion de sobretemperatura)

el 40%---------------------------------->200A solo trabajará 4min aprox, despues deberia activarse la proteccion de sobretemperatura)


bueno eso es lo que te puedo decir, si quieres mas información agradeceria que fueran mas especificos en sus preguntas..


....hasta la proxima...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 17, 2007)

Conoces algun lugar donde expliquen el funcionamiento de los inversores, me tienen algo desorientado, es que tantos amperios me frien.

Hay por la web esquemas, los TV si que los he encontrado pero de esto no.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 18, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Conoces algun lugar donde expliquen el funcionamiento de los inversores, me tienen algo desorientado, es que tantos amperios me frien.
> 
> Hay por la web esquemas, los TV si que los he encontrado pero de esto no.



yo tengo la misma curiosidad podrías explicarlo

saludos


----------



## alex1994nir (Jun 22, 2007)

Napesh dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos,
> 
> soy nuevo en este foro y me gustaría aportar dentro de lo que mas pueda sobre electrónica de potencia.
> trabajo reparando maquinas de soldar desde fuentes convencionales (lineales) hasta Inversoras.
> ...



QUe tal 

HEy Napesh, yo tambien soy nuevo en este foro y estoy empezando a aprender acerca del funcionamiento de las maquinas de soldar en general y me parece muy interesante. en especifico a lo que me quiero enfocar es a las maquinas de soldar microalambre (MIG) te agradeceria si tienes información para compartir o si sabes en donde puedo averiguar acerca de este tipo de maquinas en especial lo que es de la parte electronica de estas maquinas ya que he estado averiguando pero no encuentro en ningun lado.


----------



## Courage_faces (Jun 22, 2007)

Alguien sabe si las soldadores de ahire caliente se pueden fabricar caseramente..¿?

o tengo que gastar....$85 US
¿?


----------



## Napesh (Jun 24, 2007)

alex1994nir dijo:
			
		

> Napesh dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOla! 

Aqui te adjunto un circuito que encontre, es de una maquina kemppi Kempomat 2500.
el esquema electronico de la maquina (el de la tarjeta de control) es información confidencial que no manejo.
Aunque el sistema de regulacion de Velocidad del motor es PWM.

por ahora estoi recopilando información mas especifica por que me di cuenta, buscando en la red, que no hay mucha información detallada de maquina de soldar.


----------



## Napesh (Jun 24, 2007)

Para los que querian saber algo del Sistema TIG, aqui les dejo algo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 24, 2007)

Yo estube buscando y nada de nada.
Este es un soldador de los antiguos sin "electronica", yo estoy interesado en los inverters.

Ni tan solo he encontrado un diagrama de  bloques, o sea por ahora no hay nada.
Tendremos que esperar alguna alma caritativa con información postee algo. o pillarnos un inverter y sacar nuestras conclusiones.


----------



## truchan2 (Jun 28, 2007)

PARA NAPESH.

Hola, gracias por tu respuesta, la fuente de poder que pensaba utilizar es el transformador de una soldadora por arco trifasica de 250 amperes, pero por lo que me comentas vos y por lo investigue un poco, no me serviria porque el voltaje de salida arranca en 32voltios hasta 55 voltios, creo que no voy a poder bajar la potencia.
En cuanto al alimentador de alambre lo estoy fabricando con un motoreductor de 12 voltios pequeño y con un variador de voltaje.
Lo de los capacitores¿ mejoraria mucho la soldadura en si? ¿ como seria el calculo de capacidad por los amperes de salida?¿en caso de colocar el inductor , tambien van los capacitores o pueden ir los capacitores sin el inductor?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## dant (Jun 29, 2007)

Hola napesh:

He leido por alli que las maquinas TIG tienen un control para seleccionar formas de onda para soldar los distintos materiales. Es esto asi ?..... Y si lo fuera .... que forma de onda son ?
..... de que frecuencia ?

Estaria bueno si puedes detallar todas las caracteristicas funcionales que debe tener una TIG y para que sirve cada una de ellas.

Saludos.


----------



## michaelolivares (Jul 3, 2007)

Napesh dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos,
> 
> soy nuevo en este foro y me gustaría aportar dentro de lo que mas pueda sobre electrónica de potencia.
> trabajo reparando maquinas de soldar desde fuentes convencionales (lineales) hasta Inversoras.
> ...



donde encuentro repuestos para las maquinas kempi especificamente los tiristores de control.
hoja de datos de donde saco?


----------



## Joel reynol Vega (Ago 1, 2007)

Napesh dijo:
			
		

> fvillafa dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la verdad yo creo que te va salir mas caro el caldo que las albondigas, todavia con contactor puede que pase pero con triac's es incosteable para sustituir a un iterruptor, pero buenopara saber las caracteristicas de estos elementos tendrias primero que especificar la potencia que maneja maquina, en la placa de datos checa los amperios de alimentación que consume la maquina al voltaje que la tienes conectada y tendrias una potencia aparente P=V*I , esta es la potencia que manejarian tus TRIACS


----------



## ABoutet (Ago 21, 2007)

Napesh dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos,
> 
> soy nuevo en este foro y me gustaría aportar dentro de lo que mas pueda sobre electrónica de potencia.
> trabajo reparando maquinas de soldar desde fuentes convencionales (lineales) hasta Inversoras.
> ...



Yo tengo una soldadora Mig-Mag marca Tauro, nueva,  puedo adaptarle una torcha para realizar soldaduras Tig??


----------



## thors (Ago 22, 2007)

MAS INFO 

me adjunto a quienes buscan mas información de las maquinas electronicas  .........he reparado algunas de estas maquinas al igual que algunos inversores pero a ciegas  chequeando todo lo posible que alla producido algun daño ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

Napesh

¿ a que frecuencia trabajan generalmente estas maquinas  y  entre los posibles dispositivos de control de potencia cual es el mas usado ?

saludos


----------



## rubeng (Sep 1, 2007)

Hola estimados colegas
Breve descripción y funcionamiento de maquinas de soldar:

1. *Maquinas de soldar por Transformador*: son maquinas de soldar que tienen transformador el cual baja la tensión puede ser de 440 voltios-220 Voltios a un voltaje de 55 a 60 Voltios AC (arco abierto sin carga) el cual es aplicado para el proceso de soldadura y este caerá en mas o menos el 50% osea 25 a 30 VAC con carga osea soldando. Lo que aquí hace el transformador es bajar el voltaje de alimentación y elevar el amperaje el cual es controlado por tap, núcleo móvil o transformador de regulación el cual se opone a los transformadores primarios y controlando con un Reostato de varios watt de potencia en DC. A este mismo sistema si le colocamos un puente rectificador de diodos obtendremos mejores resultados con la soldaura ya que el arco sera mas estable y estara rectificada de 65 a 75 VDC en vacio, con carga caera de 30 a 35 VDC .

2. *Maquinas de soldar por transformador controlados por tiristores*: son maquinas de transformador   los cuales tienen algo diferente a los clásicos estos tienen aparte del transformador principal unas bobinas auxiliares para el control de los tiristores y estas cuentan con una tarjeta electrónica para el control de los tiristores algunas son con 3 SCRS y 3 Diodos y otros son con 6 SCRS en cualquiera de los casos son mejores que los de transformador convencional y estas pueden hacer mejores trabajos MIG MAG o TIG ya que es mas fácil controlarlo.

3.- *Maquinas de soldar Sistema Inversora*: Son maquinas electrónicas estas a diferencia de las otras no lleva transformador en el primario estas funcionan similar a una fuente conmutada que controla PWM estas tienen el mismo fin que todas las demás la de entregar voltaje de salida baja pero con alta potencia que es usada para procesos de soldadura eléctrica, MIG/MAG, TIG .
estas maquinas desde adentro funcionan asi. En la entrada tienen un rectificador luego tiene los fets y estos tienen una tarjeta de control para controlar el PWM luego tienen un transformador de voltaje AC onda cuadrada en alta frecuencia en el secundario hay voltaje bajo pero en alta frecuencia para lo cual cuenta con diodos especiales los cuales rectifican y sale voltaje rectificado y listo para el uso en soladuras claro que todo esto se complica un poco ya que lleva varias tarjetas  una para proteger la entrada otra de potencia para manejar la potencia otra tarjeta donde van los fets, cuenta con un transformador para todo el sistema de control y voltajes para controlar las tarjetas y alimentaciones auxiliares.


Bueno colegas espero les sirva de algo esta breve reseña del funcionamiento de estas maquinas cualquier consulta lo pueden realizar por este medio ya que esta es una comunidad abierta a todos los amantes de la electrónica.

saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## bramu (Oct 16, 2007)

Estimada gente: Quisiera rectificar la salida de una soldadora por arco de 130 A con bobinado de aluminio porque tengo entendido que resulta una soldadura mas prolija. Alguien tiene idea el valor de los diodos y el esquema de conexion. Les agradezco mucho cualquier ayuda


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Oct 20, 2007)

La inducción magnética en un transformador de potencia esta en un promedio de 10.000 maxwell  y conociendo la sección del  núcleo de hierro del transformador “ la medida de la columna donde va la bobina”  entonces calculamos el flujo magnético  con:

Flujo magnetico= (10.000 Maswell x sección de núcleo) “ lado por lado”  


 Con el valor de este flujo  y teniendo la frecuencia  y el voltaje que va a pasar por las bobinas  del transformador  podemos calcular la cantidad de espiras que tendría  cada bobina así:

Numero de espiras= multiplicar voltaje por cien millones / la multiplicación de  frecuencia por cuatro punto cuatro  por el flujo magnético.
“cuatro punto cuatro y cien millones son unas constantes que se derivan de otros cálculos”

“ la salida de tensión en un equipo de soldadura varia entre 30 y 70 voltios pero esto puede variar según la tecnología del equipo”

sabiendo él numero de espiras ahora pasamos a calcular  la corriente que debe pasar por sus  bobinas  así:


corriente = potencia / voltaje 

este calculo se debe hacer con cada bobina 

ahora viene algo muy importante como las bobinas no deben superar los 80 grados centígrados, debemos tomar en cuenta  que la densidad máxima de corriente en un transformador con refrigeración natural es de 2 a 5 amperios por milímetro cuadrado  como máximo sabiendo esto sacaremos la sección de cada  bobina.

Sección de bobina = (corriente / densidad máxima)     “en este caso tomaríamos la mínima por seguridad la cual seria dos amperios por milímetro cuadrado”.


Y finalmente para saber el diámetro del alambre de cada bobina  se sacaría así: 

Diametro= (raíz cuadrada de sección de bobina por cuatro  / tres coma catorce)  “y así sabríamos cuanto mide nuestro diámetro de alambre ya que el resultado da en milímetros”.


Cabe tomar en cuenta que si la potencia esta muy elevada tal vez la bobina no va a caber en el transformador por eso es aconsejable ya teniendo el diámetro del alambre y él numero de espiras  hacer él calculo matemático para saber si cabe  o no antes de hacer en la practica cada bobina.

También se debe tomar en cuenta las perdidas del transformador, perdidas en el hierro y las perdidas en la bobina  pero estos son otros temas que se deben estudiar aparte.
Además como en la bobina del secundario se va a generar un corto circuito controlado se debe colocar una bobina de choque.

 Por ultimo quiero agradecer a mi profesor Jorge Ramírez instructor del centro de formación SENA  Colombia quien  fue hace ya varios años el generador de este conocimiento.


Espero que sirva de algo el aporte.


----------



## romandieste (Oct 24, 2007)

Napesh dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos,
> 
> soy nuevo en este foro y me gustaría aportar dentro de lo que mas pueda sobre electrónica de potencia.
> trabajo reparando maquinas de soldar desde fuentes convencionales (lineales) hasta Inversoras.
> ...



Hola amigo, me interesa tu mensaje ya que en este caso podrias serme de gran ayuda, ahora mismo tengo en taller una soldadura de arco electronica marca epsystems mod. w140e, no se si tu tendrias esquema de la misma y si serias tan amable de facilitarmelo. Gracias


----------



## elisrafz10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Que tal soy nuevo en el foro y quiero saber si me pueden ayudar,  tengo una soldadora Miller SRH444 CD/CA desde hace ya varios años sin uso, hace poco la conecte y los electrodos para CD no se encienden ( los de CA  si), descarge el manual junto con el diagrama y al destaparla me percate que le falta la placa rectificadora y hay una maraña de cables que para nada se parecen a los del diagrama ya cheque el modelo y es ese, la pregunta es como le consigo el rectificador?, ysi lo puedo consegir o fabricarlo yo mismo, si alguien me puede ayudar les voya estar muy agradecido.


----------



## Robrey (Nov 28, 2007)

Estimados, tengo una soldadora Telwin Technology 165 que no da corriente, necesito el diagrama electrico para ver si puedo arreglarla.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Dic 1, 2007)

para soldar aluminio, que se necesita?(tension, frecuencia,etc)


----------



## Napesh (Dic 1, 2007)

marcelo2112 dijo:
			
		

> para soldar aluminio, que se necesita?(tension, frecuencia,etc)



Para soldar Aluminio se necesita nada mas que corriente alterna y alta frecuencia, en el caso de proceso TIG, tambien se puede soldar  en  ARCO MANUAL con electrodos especiales para Aluminio, que por cierto cuesta demasiado lograr dejar cordones de soldadura presentables debido a que por proceso arco manual no se obtiene un control de temperatura para no dejar perforaciones en la pieza a soldar.


----------



## Napesh (Dic 1, 2007)

Robrey dijo:
			
		

> Estimados, tengo una soldadora Telwin Technology 165 que no da corriente, necesito el diagrama electrico para ver si puedo arreglarla.



woow, yo conozco esa maquinita amigo.

mira mándame fotos o dime algún diagnostico para poder realizar una hipótesis respecto a la falla de tu maquina


----------



## servitotal64 (Dic 2, 2007)

hola soy nuevito en el foro y por eso les agredeseria toda la información sobre las kemppi 320 y 3200 y tambien la amigo  de indura desde ya muchisimas gracias a todos los que me  ayuden


----------



## chavez (Dic 14, 2007)

Saludos soy nuevo en este foro, 

Trabajo en reparación de soldadoras industriales, tengo experiencia en reparación de soldadoras MIG TIG y además plasma.

Mi campo son las soldadoras miller, aunque el principio es el mismo en todas las marcas.

Estoy presto a ayudar en lo que pueda.

atte    

chavez


----------



## Skiel (Dic 18, 2007)

bueno gente les dejo un circuito electronico de una maquina cea modelo top 166, no esta completo ya que las conexiónes que faltan son potenciometros que regulan pos gas, rampa de ascendo y descenso y algunas otras cosas,pero la parte importande que es la del pwm y de los igbt esta completa y con un poco de conocimientos pueden hacerla andar  si necesitan mas información pregunten que tengo bastante,espero les sirva saludos


----------



## Halmac (Ene 5, 2008)

chavez dijo:
			
		

> Saludos soy nuevo en este foro,
> 
> Trabajo en reparación de soldadoras industriales, tengo experiencia en reparación de soldadoras MIG TIG y además plasma.
> 
> ...




Tengo una soldadora TIG marca KAMI el problema que tirne que al acercar la torcha a la pieza se produce un arquito pequeño el contactor principal que cierra el circuito d potencia no recibe los 220v para enviar corriente de soldadura , no tengo un esquema y no encuentro de donde proviene la tensión para alimentar la bobina del contactor principal. No se si expliqué bien mi problema espero que me puedan ayudar  
Por adelantado gracias


----------



## urca2 (Ene 6, 2008)

hola me gustaria que alguien me ayudara a convertir una maquina de soldar de corriente alterna en corriente continua


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2008)

urca2 dijo:
			
		

> hola me gustaria que alguien me ayudara a convertir una maquina de soldar de corriente alterna en corriente continua




Eso se trato en este post

Rectificar maquina soldadora


----------



## chavez (Ene 9, 2008)

mira si la maquina esta entregandote una chispa en el momento que tu le hacercas a la pieza a soldar es debido a que no esta pasando del contactor todo  el voltaje entonces debes revizar el contactor  tal vez las pastillas estan desgastadas


----------



## Halmac (Ene 10, 2008)

chavez dijo:
			
		

> mira si la maquina esta entregandote una chispa en el momento que tu le hacercas a la pieza a soldar es debido a que no esta pasando del contactor todo  el voltaje entonces debes revizar el contactor  tal vez las pastillas estan desgastadas



Gracias Chavez. Ahora logre que el contactor principal se soldadura quede cerrado, el problema era que al parecer la impedancia de la válvula de admisión de gas que cambié anteriormente no era la misma que la original. El problema ahora es que al comenzar a soldar , cae el contactor principal se interrumpe el aco , al interrumpir el arco ese contactor vuelve a cerrar y se genera un efecto de apertura y cierre como en un timbre que da como resultado un tremendo chisporroteo. Apelo a tu experiencia.
Mil gracias


----------



## chavez (Ene 14, 2008)

entendido

MIra ese problema es por falta de voltaje en la bobina del contactor, algo debe estar consumiendo mas de lo que debe en tu maquina, y por esa razon tienes ese efecto de timbre, yo creeria que es la bobina que cambiaste de la valvula de gas, prueba primero sin conectar la valvula de gas a ver si sigues con ese tipo de vibracion,  de no ser asi, como te indique desarma el contactor y limpialo tal vez en el lugar donde se une el nucleo se acumulo suciedad, 

avisame si solucionas tu problema


----------



## juan caloca (Feb 7, 2008)

chavez dijo:
			
		

> Saludos soy nuevo en este foro,
> 
> Trabajo en reparación de soldadoras industriales, tengo experiencia en reparación de soldadoras MIG TIG y además plasma.
> 
> ...


  

 Hola Chavez:
                         leyendote veo que reparas las miller,  necesito tu colaboración  si es posible mandame o indicame donde bajar información para reparar una tarjeta de un alimentador  de alambre marca miller  S22A   un miller-matic, Serial KE604578,  Stock 115396,  Asambly  149454.
Es parte del equipo de trabajo de un amigo y cayó al parecer en manos de un técnico empírico,  la autopsia de la tarjeta parece indicar un infarto  al miocardio  en el preciso instante en que la conectaron y se quemaron algunos componentes e incluso pistas del circuito impreso,
una vez y que reparada.
Actualmente  cuando se pone en marcha no regula velocidad,  la cual resulta  alta y encima no se para alimentando alambre de continuo,  sin freno a no ser que se apague el equipo.  
Presumo que lo más fácil y rentable es comprar una tarjeta nueva y se acabó el cuento, pero me parece importante conocer por dentro nuestros equipos, yo particularmente tengo en uso 
Mig, Tig, y motosoldador  todos Miller pero no tengo data para  este caso. yo realizo personalmente el mantenimiento de rutina que alcanza a practicar un usuario, pero no más.
Espero tu respuesta.
                                  Juan Caloca


----------



## juan caloca (Feb 7, 2008)

Napesh dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos,
> 
> soy nuevo en este foro y me gustaría aportar dentro de lo que mas pueda sobre electrónica de potencia.
> trabajo reparando maquinas de soldar desde fuentes convencionales (lineales) hasta Inversoras.
> ...



  Hola Napesh:
                          Bueno  atendiendo a tu presentación arriba  mostrada, te saludo y paso a solicitar tu ayuda en la obtensión de información técnica para reparar una tarjeta de un alimentador de alambre marca miller modelo S22A  Miller - Matic,  Serial  KE604578, Stock  115396 ,  Asembly 149454, dicha tarjeta fue  "" reparada "" y funciona mal, no regula velocidad  y de paso no para de alimentar mientras está encendida.
hice una solicitud parecida a otro de los foreros de este sitio ( Chavez ).
Anticipadamente  agradezco  la ayuda que puedas darme.


----------



## chavez (Feb 7, 2008)

Hola JUAN CALOCA


Mira conozco en equipo, y estoy de acuerdo contigo en que cambiar la tarjeta solucionaría tu problema rápido, pero realmente si tu tienes el dinero considero que podrías comprar, de todas maneras yo puedo enviarte un diagrama de la tarjeta he indicarte el posible daño de la tarjeta, pues si tu dices que el motor esta constantemente prendido y sin control, la tarjeta cuenta con un transistor MOSFET  no recuerdo bien, pero esta colocado en una esquina a un lado de un puente de diodos que tiene un gran disipador de calor este elemento debe estar en corto circuito es por eso que no te permite el control, si tu lo revisas o lo cambias, indícame si continuas con el problema, 

con todo dejame ver si puedo enviarte el diagrama.

atte


MAPC


----------



## juan caloca (Feb 14, 2008)

hola Chavez:
Agradezco la pronta respuesta que me has sabido dar,  esperaré tu ofrecido esquema.  
El caso es que es de un pequeño taller de un  buen amigo y veo que una mano amiga le vendría muy bien.
Mis conocimientos de electricidad y de electrónica no son muy avanzados pero te aseguro que podré, humildemente conozco algo y me atrevo confiado con un buen esquema y datos de comprobación y de ajuste, valores etc.  Requeriré algunos datos sobre partes sustitutas para los componentes electrónicos y eléctricos,  bueno y todo ese mundo de cositas que lleva una tarjeta.
Quedo a la espera. 
Saludos.


----------



## chavez (Mar 8, 2008)

Saludos compañero

Por favor indicame que capacidad osea corriente tiene tu maquina dependiendo de eso tu puedes convertirla al proceso TIG, 

Pero mejor te recomiendo que si tiene una maquina de electrodo revestido que cuente con voltaje DC (aqui la capacidad no importa puede ser una maqiuna de 100amp. no hay problema pero de corriente directa DC)puedes usarla como maquina TIG conectando una antorcha TIG y la respectiva alimentacion de ARGON, claro que este proceso te sirve para soldar piezas de hierro y acero, no para aluminio y bronce, si realizas esta conexion deberas conectar la antorcha al POLO NEGATIVO de la maquina, Y la pinza de masa AL POLO POSITIVO, de esta manera podras soldar sin ninguna dificultad Acero inoxidable.

atte


MAPC


----------



## Adalberto LOBOS (Abr 4, 2008)

Amigos hoy me integro a esta comunidad y puedo ayudar en lo que pueda sobre el tema de bobinados tanto de motores a inducción como de transformadores pequeños o de potencia 
En fin les agradecedería cualquier pregunta en este foro ya que me comprometo a publicar cualquier duda 

Cordiales saludos a todos y espero poder ser útil


----------



## terre (Abr 8, 2008)

Napesh dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos,
> 
> soy nuevo en este foro y me gustaría aportar dentro de lo que mas pueda sobre electrónica de potencia.
> trabajo rep. maquinas de soldar desde fuentes convencionales (lineales) hasta Inversoras.
> ...



Saludos Napesh , poseo una makinita sodadura  inverter KEMPPI , mod MIMI MARC 140 .
No  me cierra el relé  ke alimenta al rectificador primario .Encontre una resistencia bien tostada y posiblemente alterada de valor ke no se puede distinguir los colores , trato de segir el circito impreso de doble cara  , tratando de hacerme una idea de como alimenta a los chip y kien permite el cierre del relé , pero  me pierdo .Seria de gran ayuda disponer de diagrama de guia para no tener ke comerme mucho el coco , igual o similar .

Espero tu respuesta  ,  Saludos .


----------



## terre (Abr 10, 2008)

Robrey dijo:
			
		

> Estimados, tengo una soldadora Telwin Technology 165 que no da corriente, necesito el diagrama electrico para ver si puedo arreglarla.



Saludos Robrey  , me pregunto si  te seria de ayuda el manual de TELWIN TECNICA 141-161 .

Confirma y remite tu email .

Saludos .


----------



## Indalecio Argüelles (May 2, 2008)

Hola compañeros, necesito fabricar o comprar de uso una unidad de alta frecuencia para soldar aluminio con tig utilizando una soldadora ac dc, les agradecería todo el apoyo que me puedan dar. Gracias.


----------



## jjrjplus (May 9, 2008)

Hola, voy a trabajar reparando maquinas de soldadura y quisiera saber titulos de libros u otra información. Saludos


----------



## lavincho (Jun 21, 2008)

hola amigos soy nuevo en este foro, y debe hacer fàcil 2 años busco informaciónrmaciòn para poder realizar un proyecto de soldadora tig, ya que son muy caras por Uruguay, aprox u$s 1300.- las buenas. Como tengo una Telwin mod Nordika 2160, la transformadorrme,  primero le puse en la salida monofàsica de alterna del secundario del transformador 8 puentes de rectificaciòn de onda completa para 400vca 35 amp c/u montados en buenos radiadores de calor y soplados por una turbinita de plastico de unos 10cm de diametro, preguntandole a soldadores ya que yo apenas soy pegotero de metàles, le agregè un condensador en paralelo de 450vca 10 microfaradios para absorver la contracorriente de una inductancia con nucleo de hierro de 4,35 microhenrios y proteger las junturas de los diodos. Logrè soldar relativamente bien en continua con elèctrodos celulòcicos de 2.5mm y 3.25mm vi que mi màquina en realidad no supera los 100 amp al mango tiene nùcleo movil para variar la inductancia en el transformador de potencia y asì su amperaje de salida, adaptè una torcha tig en el polo negativo y la pinza de masa al positivo, y solamente logro soldar hierro, cobre y Acero inox pero de gran espesor superiores a los 3mm, cuando quise soldar un micro punto en la cacerola de Acero inox de mi señora le hice un agujero de 1,5cm de diametro (todavia està a la espera de reparaciòn en mi micro taller de hobies). Tambièn baje de internet un circuito de dimer de potencia inductivo que implementè para bajar la corriente primaria a ver si asi lograba una regulaciòn mas fina y baja en corriente y tensiòn, hasta le puse  en serie al secundario una bobina de alambre grueso con varias tomas y nùcleo de hierro para tener mas caida de tensiòn en la salida e igual sigue fuertisima en vacio tiene aprox 49vca, busco siempre circuitos electrònicos de potencia pwm para implementarlos o hacer algo para poder soldar cosas finas con mi tig improvisadas y cada ves me convenso màs de ir juntando para pagar tecnologìa. Si alguien del foro se le ocurre o sabe como solucionar esto agradecido y  casi con seguridad lo implementare un abrazo a la comunidad de lavincho..


----------



## OmarGrillo (Jun 22, 2008)

Soy nuevo en el foro y tengo un problema con una maquina de soldar EPS- Genera 70. 
No se mucho de estas maquinas de soldar electronicas pero se algo de inversores, y como estas maquinas estan basadas en un inversor intente reparar una de estas entonces pude solucionarlo la primera vez. Primero encontre un problema en la tarjeta de control IB1, el cual tenia un par de transistores SMD cruzados. marcados con las letras AC. Como no pude conseguir unos transistores iguales procedi a colocarle su reemplazo discreto que es el BC548. Hciendo esto se pudo solucionar el problema pero cuando lo probe con el dueño de la maquina, se produjo un falso contacto en el tomacorriente al momento de realizar el contacto para soldar. Esto produjo que rebentaran 6 de los 8 mosfet que tiene la maquina. Procedi a revisar los dispositivos y encontre que se cruzaron los diodos de alta velocidad y se quemaron algunas de las resistencias que estan conectadas al gate del los mosfet. Cabe resaltar que estuve trabajando sin plano debido a que este tipo de planos no encuentro en mi mercado local. Entonces procedi a cambiar todos los dispositivos descompuestos y desconecte el transformador para realizar la mediciones de tensión y frecuencia que realize, en modo de precaucion, cuando logre hacer funcionar la maquina y encontre que la tension,de gate, de un grupo de mosfet (porque se encuentran divididos en 2 grupos de 4 cada uno para poder soportar mas corriente) esta en 4.5 y el otro en 5.5 Voltios DC pero anteriormente marcaban 5 voltios DC ambos. Entonces procedi a conectar el transformador y encenderlo pero al instante se quemaron 4 mosfet. Reemplaze todos los dispositivos que se quemaron incluso el aislamiento que se coloca en el disipador para aislar el drenador del mismo. Lo puse en funcionamiento y genera un chillido al encenderlo. He buscado información en internet acerca de los dispositivos de las tarjetas IB1 e IB2 pero los unico que encontrado es el IC de la tarjeta IB2 el cual es un PWM(modulador de ancho de pulso) pero no del IC de la tarjeta IB1. Quisiera saber si alguno de los que leen este mensaje poseen algun plano o diagrama con mediciones de esta maquina o la pagina web del frabricante para poder ponerme en contacto con el. Cualquier ayuda les agradesco...gracias de antemano.


----------



## elisrafz10 (Jun 26, 2008)

hola a todos y gracias por hacer este foro, acabo de adquirir una maquina para soldar millermatic 200 (usada) y quisiera saber si alguien tiene el manual de uso y si solo puedo soldar con alambre y gas o puedo utilizar alambre que no necesita gas
de antemano les agradesco la ayuda proporcionada. ( el manual lo hebuscado portodala red sin resultados favorables.  gracias


----------



## chavez (Jun 26, 2008)

saludos 

mira la maquina es una maquina con muy buenas caracteristicas

el manual

yo lo tengo pero dejeme ver como podria hacer para enviartelo.

de todas maneras respondiendo a tu pregunta de que si suelda con alambre sin gas.

si lo puede hacer pero el alambre es un tanto mas costoso.

ademas este tipo de alambre se lo utiliza para proceso de suelda mas complejos. es preferible que lo uses con alambre normal y CO2.  inclusibe lo puedes usar con acero inoxidable. pero ahi ya tiene que usar mezcla de gases entre argon y CO2.

dejame ver si le tomo unas fotos al menos al manual para poderte enviar.

atte


mapc


----------



## elisrafz10 (Jun 29, 2008)

muchas gracias chavez por tomar mi mensaje y corresponderlo que bueno que hay personas como ustedes mil gracias y estamos en contacto.  un cordial saludo a todos los usuarios de foros de elctronica desde mexico df.


----------



## chavez (Jun 30, 2008)

saludos

no pues es un placer poder brindar ayuda 

mas si se tiene algun conocimieno y se puede aportar con algo.

como te comente estoy buscando ese manual.
concidero que en esta semana puedo publicar el diagrama de la maquina.

y de nada.

atte

mapc


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 14, 2008)

chavez dijo:
			
		

> Saludos soy nuevo en este foro,
> 
> Trabajo en reparación de soldadoras industriales, tengo experiencia en reparación de soldadoras MIG TIG y además plasma.
> 
> ...



.Hola, me presento. Mi nombre es Juan Jose y hago como hoby electronica. estoy en estos dias con una maquina marca SAF modelo OPTIMAG400 que llego a mi tallercito de manos de un amigo que trabajo en una siderurgia donde la usaban. 
El problema era en pricipio que no regulaba la velocidad del alambre. Pero en realidad ni arrancaba el motor. Testeando un cable de 19 venas debe tener alguno cortandose ya que aveces anda y aveces no. Ahora anda pero a velocidad fija y con unos 1.8 vcc en los bornes del mismo. Testeando voltajes en la tarjeta pareciera que estan todos bien. Tambien saque un ULN2003 y lo comprobé en el protoboar y anda. Lo mismo con un LM2917-8 y un TL494. Le cambie por las dudas el IRF540 y nada. 
Proegunto, puedes que tangas alguna sugerencia? o sera que necesita la torcha y el alambre para probarla. por ejemplo. O que necesite del alambre para que funcione la regulacion de velocidad.? Por otro lado, el motor tiene en la parte inferior la alimentacion de cc y en la superior dos cables, para que son? acaso devulve la velocidad mediante pulsos a la plaqueta?.


Espero me puedas ayudar y saludos 

Juan Jose


----------



## chavez (Jul 15, 2008)

saludos.

Bueno.

no  te entiendo bien en el mensaje, que marca es?  

por otro lado cambiaste los integrados y los probaste. eso esta bien, pero cuentame me indicas que la maquina solo tiene 1 velocidad nada mas no....

te puedo indicar que no hace falta el alambre para probar ni tampoco la antorcha. la maquina debe funconar sola.

puedes enviarme unas fotos tal vez para ayudarte.

atte

mapc.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 15, 2008)

Hola. Gracias por responder ante todo.
Paso a detallarte: la máquina es marca SAF. AIR LIQUID  Modelo OPTIMAG400. Tiene un cabezal con regulacion de velocidad de alambre y profundidad de soldadura (creo que maneja algo del argon).
La máquina en principio no tiraba el alambre y entonces la enviaron a reparar a quien se la compraron (asi es la historia). Este a su vez la envia a un reparador que no sabe de electronica y este me lleva la plaqueta a mi y me dice que no regula la velocidad del alambre mediante la regulacion de tension entre 0 y 24 vcc en los terminales tal y cual. Bueno, empiezo a revisar y me encuentro que tiene un para de IRF540 uno conectado directamente a un cd4049 y otro a un TL494. Los saco y los reviso y acusan estar bien. Los acmbio igual.
Saco el TL494 y en el protoboard preparo un circuito prueba segun el datasheet y colocando uno nuevo y este acusan las mismas señales en el osciloscopio. Saco un ULN2003 y lo pruebo en el protoboard y tambien acusa que anda bien. reemplazo un LM2917-8N (frec to tension) y sigue con el mismo problema. 

Resumiendo: el potenciómetro regula entre 0 y 6.4 Vcc que envia a la plaqueta de control y lo hace bien. 
La plaqueta de control por su parte solamente envia una tension de 2 vcc al motor con lo cual este anda de forma continua y a baja velocidad. Tira el alambre pero a poca velocidad. 
Si en algun momento, le desconectas los potenciomentros, pasa que  el motor se acelera porque el tl494 le envia mas tension a uno de los IRF540 que actuan como drivers del motor y entonces a este le van unos 26 vcc. Si le conecto nuevamente los potenciometros se vuelve a bajar la velocidad y no regula mas.

Ya no se que mas cambiarle, me queda solamente un par de operacionales a base de LM323 y LM358 y por ultimo el microcontrolador que para colmo no tengo como programarlos ni el programa.

Una ultima: el motor tiene dos cables de entrada de tensión y un par de cables que figuran en un esquematico como si fuera un amperimetro y denominado como tacómetro. Estos cables van a la plaqueta y acusan una tension de 2 vcc pero si le agarro los rodillos con algo y lo hago hacer fuerza pasa a valer 2.4 - 2.6 - 2.3 - etc. vcc, osea, modifica su tension dentro de esos valores. Puede  ser que el retorno tacometrico no sea el corracto y entonces el micro al no registrar consumo manda a trabajar al motor en minima vel.?




saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 15, 2008)

Hola. Bueno al fin funciona la maquina. Hace una soldadura que es una maravilla!.
El tema lo pude solucionar con el circuito electrico que tiene la maquina. resulta que tiene un par de mosfet de potencia que comandan la fuente de alimentacion y el swicheo de alimentacion del motor que juntamente con un tl494 hace las veces de regulador de voltaje del morocito de arrastre del alambre. Pero, es esta maquina, NO hay reguladores de potencia osea, no hay llaves rotativas ni reostatos que indiquen a la maquina cual es la potencia alicada a la soldadura. He aqui la cuestion, la maquina tiene un microprocesador que entre otras cosas lee el voltaje del reostato de velocidad de alambre y fija un preprograma donde dispara los thiristores y fija la potencia y demas regulaciones . Pero el alambre se movia siempre constante y a minima velocidad. Hasta que encontré que la realimentacion del segundo transistor de salida del tl494 es a travez de un VCO y este lee nada mas y nada menos que lacorriente que pasa a travez de un shunt de corriente instalado en la salida de corriente. Y se hizo la luz!. La cuestion que hasta que la plaqueta no detecta potencia no cierra el lazo de control y entonces no fija la velocidad. Probando la maquina con todas sus cosas resultó que anduvo de una y regula que es una maravilla. Asique: entre el uln2003, los IRF540, el TL494, el CD4049, un ar de diodos de alta frec y 20 amperes y el LM2917 y mas de 40 horas de trabajo e investigacion la maquina esta en servicio.

saludos y suerte a todos.

juan Jose


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 17, 2008)

hola.

tengo una maquina de sodar por arco, (110 monofasica) que desgraciadamente no es de nucleo movil. asi que la correinte la tengo que seleccionar,  atornillando el cable  el portaelecrotodo en unos tornillos segun la intensidad que desee. son como 5 tornillos para los diferentes amperajes.

el problema es este.  cuando quiero en soldar 200 amperes  (segun el letrero, no se si sean reales). se me hace demasiado, ya que hace mucha chispas y hace posos en las laminas a soldar, es decir que funde a mucha temperatura.   asi que escogo la escala inferior inmediata que son como 150 amperes,  pero en esta seleccion,  se dificulta  mucho  empezar a hacer el archo ya que se me pega el electrodo  (soldadura).

mi pregunta es lasiguiente:   si se pone un dimer en el primario. es  posible  solucionar el problema, y  hacer que  la potencia con que  soldo, se regule gradualmente.
Es obvio que el dimer controlara el voltaje.  pero se supone que la potencia es p=v*i. y si controlo el voltaje, pues deberia controlar la potencia con que se solda.

estuve buscando el foro, pero no  encontre nada en concreto.  

gracias.
saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 18, 2008)

Hola, armandolopezmx. Si es posible instalar un dimer en el primario de la màqiuina y asi poder regular la corriente de salida de la misma mediante la regulación del ciclo de trabajo activo del primario. Debes tener en cuenta que para una maquina de ese amperaje el dimer deberà soportar por lo menos unos 40 amperes de corriente con el triac bien disipado. 
Yo utilizo una plaqueta que diseñé en consecuencia de una maquina que me llevaron a reparar que tenia un dimer de lampara comun y corriente pero sin disipador y con bobina de filreo y el dueño se lo habia colocado en reemplazo de la plaqueta que traia oruiginal la maquina ya que esta habia explotado y no se la habian podido reparar.
La plaqueta es muy sencilla, en el transcurso del dia subo la información. Regula entre 60 y 230  vca en el primario del transformador, colocas tus pinzas entre los puntos 0 y maxima corriente y està pensada para regular hasta 80 amperes y 600 vca de pico inverso de manera que no se queme con facilidad.

saludos.

Juan Jose.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 19, 2008)

ok gracias juan jose.

espero que puedas subir en brevedad el diagrama.  

suerte.

pd:  "bobina de filreo "  que quisiste decir: acaso bobina de filtro?
pd2: cuando dices que  esta pensada para regular  hasta 80 ampres y 600 VCA te refires al primario verdad.? puesto que en el secundario se generaln mas de 150 amperes en promedio.


----------



## santiago (Jul 27, 2008)

juan jose, yo tambien espero el diagrama, para modificar una soldadura que me llego ayer jeje


saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 27, 2008)

Hola amigos electronicos. Bueno, estuve un poco _enredado_ con algunos trabajos atrasados porque en la fabrica donde trabajo estamos hasta las manos.
Pero, lo prometido es deuda y como tal hay que cumplir.

Aca les subo un PCB que es el que utilizo yo para reemplazar la mayoria de los circuitos electronicos que vienen en las soldadores comerciales y que tienen por logeneral la plaqueta explotada debido a un exceso de corriente en los triacs porqye ellos no estan debidamente dimencionados.

por ejemplo: para una maquina de 150 amperes en el secundarios y una tension en vacio de unos 45 voltios los triacs que utilizo son dos de 25 amperes o BTA25-600.
Para una maquina de 275 amperes en secundario ya utilizo dos BTA40-600 o los que consigo aca que son el BTA41-700 que tambien anda bien.

OJO si o si van bien disipados ya que lo unico que proteje los mismos es el corte termico mediante un bimetalico instalado en el bobinado (puede que venga dentro) o superficialmente y un fusible generalmente sibrediminsionado en la entrada.

Bueno, aca los materiales: 
Potenciometro de 250 K lineal.
R1 8k2 x 1/2 watts
R2 470 K x 1/2 watts
Diac generalmente de 30 volts.
C1 es de .15 a .22 uf x 630 volts.
TRIAC es segun la potencia de la maquina. BTA41-700 x 2 unidades con disipador (para 275 amp de soldadora)
A, B y OUT son conectores. En las maquinas estos vienen con enchufes pero yo prefiero la soldadura.
En A va el neutro de alimentacion que generalmente viene de un fusible de xxx amperes.
Luego la fase pasa por un interruptor, de ahi va a una punta del bobinado primario y de ahi va al contacto OUT y una punta del bimetalico.
La otra punta del bimetalico va al contacto B. 
Led es uno cualquiera.
R4 es de 39 K y va prendiendo a medida que el regulador sube el vltaje a la salida.
Bueno, espero les sirva.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 27, 2008)

Aca les subo algunas fotos del primer prototipo, donde se ve que la pista central de los Triac esta un poco subdimencionada y hubo que reforzarla. 
Tambien se ve que depende del disipador utilizado deberan retirar el cobre de las placas para alojar los tornillos.
Por ultimo, un lateral de la placa.

saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 27, 2008)

chavez dijo:
			
		

> saludos.
> 
> Bueno.
> 
> ...



Hola chavez. Finalmente repare la maquina y como indique en un post anterior la misma tiene un circuito electronico bastante desarrllado que quiero compartir con ustedes para seguir creciendo todos con los conocimientos que vamos adquiriendo en este mundillo de las reparaciones electronicas.
Aca unas fotos de la plaqueta.
espero les sea de utilidad en algun caso.
La maquina es marca SAF AIRE LIQUID modelo OPTIMAG 400.

saludos


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 27, 2008)

""""""""""
En A va el neutro de alimentacion que generalmente viene de un fusible de xxx amperes.
Luego la fase pasa por un interruptor, de ahi va a una punta del bobinado primario y de ahi va al contacto OUT y una punta del bimetalico.
La otra punta del bimetalico va al contacto B. 
Led es uno cualquiera.
R4 es de 39 K y va prendiendo a medida que el regulador sube el vltaje a la salida.
Bueno, espero les sirva.

""""""""""

como dice el dicho, una imagen vale mas que 1000 palabras.
si no es mucho pedir,  ya que estas instrucciones no las comprendo bien y no quiero cometer alguna torpesa.,  serias tan amable, de hacer algun esquematico de las conexiones,   aunque sea un dibujito sencillo  ops: 

pd. muchas gracias por los diagramas 
pd2. bimetalico te refieres a un protector termico?
suerte.


----------



## santiago (Jul 28, 2008)

tengo el bimetalico perfecto,,, no se si conosen los protectores termiocos de las "bochas" compresores hermeticos, saltan con la sobretemperatura de el compresor

saludos y gracias por el aporte


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 28, 2008)

Muy buenos aportes! ya me estoy por armar una soldadora con ese regulador y con unos rectificadores KBPC5010, para 1000votls y 50 A.

les agradezco mucho a todos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 28, 2008)

armandolopezmx dijo:
			
		

> """"""""""
> En A va el neutro de alimentacion que generalmente viene de un fusible de xxx amperes.
> Luego la fase pasa por un interruptor, de ahi va a una punta del bobinado primario y de ahi va al contacto OUT y una punta del bimetalico.
> La otra punta del bimetalico va al contacto B.
> ...



Hola Armando. Subo un diagrama de como va el conexionado. Siempore es mejor que un monton de palabras, lo que pasa es que no lo tenia en un archivo digital, solo a mano alsada.

Respecto del bimetalico es muy parecido al que usan las cafeteras por ejemplo o lo vi tambien en soldadoras muy caras en varios puntos del bobinado. Es como un tamborcito. En el foro hay una foto no recuendo en cual. si la encuentro la subo.

saludos


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 28, 2008)

muchas gracias juan jose, 

te voy a molestar con otra pregunta que es obvia, pero en tu primera explicacion me confundo. y vale mas estar seguro, jejeje

1.- el bimetalico debe estar "pegado" a los disipadores de los triacs?
 2.- el bimetalico es como los protectores termicos que vienen en los compresores de refrigeracion que los protege contra sobrecalentamiento.
3.- el bimetalico debe ser normalmente cerrado, y con la sobretemperatura se abre verdad.

gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 29, 2008)

armandolopezmx dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias juan jose,
> 
> te voy a molestar con otra pregunta que es obvia, pero en tu primera explicacion me confundo. y vale mas estar seguro, jejeje
> 
> ...



No es molestia para mi una pregunta.
El bimetalico va pegado en el bobinado del transformador (en el secundario) y debe ser normalmente cerrado y habrirse con una temperatura de aprox. 70-80 grados depende de la aislacion que utilizaron en el barniz del bobinado. 
No conozco los de los compresores pero creo que santixman si y por lo visto son los mismos.
Aca te dejo una foto de uno parecido porque una imagen vale mas que ..........    

saludos.

juan Jose


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 30, 2008)

muchas gracias juan jose.

esos son muy diferentes (en aspecto) a los de los compresores.

estos yo lo hes visto en los hornos de microondas.  creo que algunos tienen hasta dos.  y yo en algun rincon de mi taller debo de tener varios de estos pues he desarmando varios para huesario.  (les quito el transformador, magnetron,  giraplatos, foco,  switches)solamente tiro el puro cajon metalico.

hay que hacerle las pruebas haber si se activan a la temperatura que se desea. 

sale. muchas gracias.


----------



## santiago (Jul 30, 2008)

los compresores tecumseh empesaron a venir con unos identicos a los de la foto, pero en lo que a mi respecta TODOS los bimetalicos de compresores son iguales a esos, 

saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 30, 2008)

Hola. Cualquier bimetalico anda, hasta se puede incorporar un termostato electronico a base de un transistor y un operacional que disparen un relé y abran el contacto entre B y OUT. La cosa es desactivar el circuito cuando la temperatura del bobinado llegue a determinado valor de seguridad de manera de no quemar el transformador de salida.

saludos

Juan Jose.,


----------



## santiago (Ago 1, 2008)

juan jose ya arme el circuito, y en el secundario solo me baja 3v con el potenciometro en digamos minima potencia, y el transformador empieza a vivrar mas, sera por cambio de frecuencia?, ya revise todo y me lo revisaron, todo esta ok
ahora, no importa la polaridad de  alimentacion, ya que en una obra , por ahi no sabes si el positivo es uno o otro, podes probar con un buscapolo, pero bue ya es otra historia

 con el nucleo movil, tambien baja 3v acique yo creo que anda bien, lo que si no siento la caida de potencia tanto como con el nucleo movil

saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 2, 2008)

Hola. Pruebalo con una lampara para ver entre que valores esta trabajando ya que algunos triacs son mas ´duros´de disparar. por ahi debes adaptar algun valor de resistencia en la plaqueta por los valores de puerta y el diac que utilizaste. 

En una oportunidad tuve que cambiar la resistencia de 8.2 k por una de 2.2 k para lograr disparar unos triacs.  Pruebalo tambien a ver si cambia la tension. 

El circuito tal como esta deberia variar entre 100 y 220 vca la salida en el *primario del transformador. *

Probaste a soldar? osea con carga en el secundario?.

El tuyo es un transformador (primario de 220 y secundarios de varias tensiones) o un autotransformador?

saludos 

juan Jose.


----------



## santiago (Ago 2, 2008)

edite,

use tic263c que es de 20A c/u y la misma configuracion de patas
la soldadura es de nucleo movil 150A
y prove cambiando la resistencia, pero el voltage vajaba hasta 180v , y despues de pensar un rato me di cuenta que la resistencia de 470ohm estaba quemada,
ahora de venganza voy a comprar todas las resistencias en un vatio jaja

saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 2, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> edite,
> 
> use tic263c que es de 20A c/u y la misma configuracion de patas
> la soldadura es de nucleo movil 150A
> ...



La resistencia es de 470 Kohm o 470000 ohms. 470 es muy bajo.

puede ser eso

saludos

JJG


----------



## santiago (Ago 2, 2008)

si yo me equivoque en el mensaje y si es de 470k, pero yo creo que el problema esta ahi ya que en la otra puse un preset y fui probando, creo que voy a ahacer lo mismo, reemplazar la de 470k y poner un pote o preset

saludos, la maquina regula entre 180V y 220

saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 3, 2008)

Hola, si quieres que regule desde menos voltaje puedes probar lo siguiente: Retira la resistencia de 470 k (que esta en paralelo con el pote) y colocas una resistencia de 8k2 entre el punto B y la union de las dos patas del potenciometro. Esto lo transformadorrma en un dimer estandar que solamente difiere con este circuito en que no tiene un minimo que seria para soldar con electrodos chicos.

voy a dibujar el diagrama y asi aclarar. Lo que pasa es que como elconexiolnado lo tengo a mano alsada.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## kharma (Ago 3, 2008)

Saludos a todos.
Alguien podria explicarme con manzanitas , porque no puedo soldar aluminio con tig de corriente directa? por que tiene que ser corriente alterna? y porque tiene que ser alta frecuencia ? y porque lo mas recomendable es hacerlo con onda cuadradra ?
gracias


----------



## lmct (Ago 3, 2008)

hola wemas, de lo que es soldadura no tengo mucha experiencia pero si en lo que se refiere al control y reparacion de las mismas, tanto inverter, mig, tig, pulsado. etc

No se puede soldar aluminio con continua porque tienen una capa de aleacion o algo por el estilo que solo puede romperse con alterna. La hf o alta frecuencia, llemese como se quiera es necesaria para que no se corte el arco ya que al ser alterna tiende a apargarse.


----------



## lmct (Ago 3, 2008)

hola, sobre el problema de que no regula a menos tension, a lo mejor me meto donde no me llaman ya que desconozco el esquema...  pero si el regulador que tienes el del tipo triac, diac, condensador y resistencia tipico, yo diria que el condensador (que es el que genera el angulo de disparo) carga desmasiado rapido generando un angulo de disparo grande y por tanto mucho tension, si quieres menos tension debes cargar el condensador mas lentamente es decir aumentar la resistencia de carga asi se genera menos angulo y por tanto menos tension.

Saludos


----------



## kharma (Ago 3, 2008)

Gracias Imct, tu respuesta me ha servido de mucho , creo que quedaron respondidas mis preguntas , y en base a tu respuestas supongo que la onda cuadrada es por lo mismo , por que una onda cuadrada rompe mejor  que una onda senoidal ,la capa de oxido que se le forma al aluminio cuando se esta soldando.
Muchas racias.


----------



## santiago (Ago 3, 2008)

ya lo arrregle jeje antes de ver el post hay un dimmer en pablin, lo vi y me di cuenta de la resistencia de 8k2, por eso 470k me parecia medio mucho, pero bueno, anda bien regula desde 0 por que el pote es de 500k lo voy a cambiar

el otro dia desarme una maquina con cebador de arco
saben que es el misterioso cebador  un capacitor de 4700uf 63v nada mas
la idea es que el condensador no incida tanto en 150A (soldando continuamente), pero si despegamos la masa del electrodo este se carga y cuando tocamos nuevamente se descarga con un chispazo

eso era todo la maquina era media rara no la vi bien, pero bue, ya se lo implemente a mi telwin nordica 1800 de 150A, rectifique el secundario con 4 puentes de 50A los kpbc5010, tengo 50A de sobra y haciendo un cordon largo de soldadura ni se calientan los puentes, quedo 10..
ahora el led ni prende jaja se lo termine poniendo en el secundario con una resistencia,
ahora les largo una duda
como podriamos hace un indicador de voltage en el secundario? 
puede ser con un conversor a/d un vumetro op amps etc etc
estoy por implementar un vu-metro con un pote en la entrada (hasta encontarr el punto justo) y despues mido resistencia entre pines y ahi pongo una resistecia de x valor


saludos

edit este es el circuito

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/atenpote/index.htm
y ya se como regular el minimo en vez de una resistencia de 8k2 le puse un preset, y regule hasta el minimo pasable de soldadura por decirlo asi 

saludos


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ago 4, 2008)

oye santimax, podrias explicar mejor las modificaciones que le hiciste  a tu maquina, con eso del cebador  (si lo pusiste despues dle puente retificador, o antes,  y de que tipo si es electrolitico, etc.  )

y me imagino qu elo lde puente rectificador  los pusisnte en paralelo. todos.  y los cables delos portaelectrodods los conectaste a  los puentes verdad.


p.d.  se solda mucho mejor con  corriente  continua?  es mucho mas facil, y quedan mejor los cordones=?

porque si es una lana la que cuestan los puentes rectificadors.  sale.

pd2  puedes poner el diagrama de como hiciste tu dimer?

gracias


----------



## santiago (Ago 4, 2008)

el diagrma esta en la pagina anterior, el enlace, y si, todos los puentes estan en paralelo a la salida le puse condensadores de 22nf y los de 4700uf para filtrado, y de paso ceban un poco el arco

aca en ergentina salen $12 c/u osea 4 dolares cada puente de diodos

y armandolopezmx por experiencia, si se suelda mejor con corriente continua


----------



## dking (Ago 4, 2008)

hola juan jose, quisiera saber si podrias desirme como puedo ponerle algun tipo de corte termico a las maquinas de mi taller (ba el taller de mi viejo), las maquinas son soldadoras de arco 1de nucleo despñlasable y 2 de punto: 
1. ¿como ditermino la temperatura al que debe cortar el termico de cada maquina? 
2. ¿los bimetalicos de los que ablan en los post anteriores me sirben?¿estos van montados sobre los bobinados o inmediatamente daspues del bobinado en el circuito antes de cualquier otrocomponente? 

p.d.:¿el tipo de alambre utilisado en los bobinados influye en la temperetura de corte? 

desdella muchas gracias juan jose.

saludos


----------



## lmct (Ago 4, 2008)

hola. mas información, aqui las maquinas que fabricamos, el alambre de la bobina suele ser de cobre barnizado desnudo  y entre capas ponemos un aislante llamado nomex o bien tebepox, el termico en estas condiciones suele ser de 120º que es bastante seguro ya que el barniz del alambre aguanta bastante mas, en cambio si el alabambre es de aluminio solemos poner uno de 90º que tambien es seguro. esto es para sacar el maximo rendimiento al equipo. El termico se suele poner en primario, pero depende de como se fabrique el transformador. se suele poner lo mas cerca del nucleo ya que es donde mas calor hay.

En cuanto a la soldadura, pues decir que en continua es mucho mejor, no un  poco sino mucho mejor, practicamente no hay maquinas de alterna (solo para aluminio). Pero para que la soldadura sea perfecta del todo despues del rectificador se suele colocar una inductancia, esto es para alisar un poco mas corriente, asi la soldadura es mucho mas estable, menos petardeo. Esto hablando de maquinas mig, mag e incluso de tig, si cabe mas importante esta bobina o inductancia. Sabemos que cuando se rectifica la señal es continua pero con pulsos puesto que no hemos colocado ningun filtro (condensadores), entonces cuando la señal continua desciende es cuando la inductancia debuelve la intensidada acumulada y por tanto no lay hueco sin tension, por tanto mas estable. Esto explicado a grosso modo me puedo explicar mucho mejor si os interesa.


----------



## santiago (Ago 4, 2008)

protector termico podes  poner cualquiera, pero ojo con el amperaje, si tu maquina consume 30A digamos el termico tiene que soportar eso, o un poco mas , de lo contrario vas a tener que ponerle un rele o un contactor que releve la poca potencia del temico

saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 4, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> ya lo arrregle jeje antes de ver el post hay un dimmer en pablin, lo vi y me di cuenta de la resistencia de 8k2, por eso 470k me parecia medio mucho, pero bueno, anda bien regula desde 0 por que el pote es de 500k lo voy a cambiar
> 
> el otro dia desarme una maquina con cebador de arco
> saben que es el misterioso cebador  un capacitor de 4700uf 63v nada mas
> ...



Hola Santixman. Me alegro que te anda el circuito aunque con modificaciones. El diagrama de pablin es muy similar solo que tiene algunas diferencias: la resistencia de 470 k en paralelo con el potenciometro no esta (en el de pablin)  porque no tiene un minimo de regulacion en un cierto valor de voltaje sino que arranca dedse cero o con la lámpara apagada. En un soldadora esto no tiene mucho sentido ya que para el minimo depotencia no corresponde el cero de voltaje sino un valor aprox de entre 20 y 25 voltios rms. Luego a medida que vamos subiendo el voltaje nos permite soldar con electrodos de mayor diámetro.
La primera resistencia de 8k2 no esta tampoco, la alimentacion va directamente al potenciometro y viene del bimetalico.
La otra resistencia de 8k2 y el diac con el capacitor de 100 nf estan en ambos cicuitos de igual manera. NO esta el capacitor de 47 nf en la puerta del tic porque en un bobinado primario una pequeña variacion en el voltaje no seria detectado como si se tratara de un foco o lampara donde si seria visible. 

Bueno, espero haber aclarado algunas dudas y seguimos en contacto para mejorar nuestros ciercuitos y compartirlos con todos.

Con respecto al indicador digital de voltaje que quieres implementar en la soldadora puedes hacerlo con un vúmetro pero habría que aislar por seguridad la entrada del mismo. Por ahi con un transformador chico de relacion 1 a 1 y listo. Luego es custion de calcular el divisor resistivo para no sobrepasar el integrado de tension.


saludos 

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 4, 2008)

dking dijo:
			
		

> hola juan jose, quisiera saber si podrias desirme como puedo ponerle algun tipo de corte termico a las maquinas de mi taller (ba el taller de mi viejo), las maquinas son soldadoras de arco 1de nucleo despñlasable y 2 de punto:
> 1. ¿como ditermino la temperatura al que debe cortar el termico de cada maquina?
> 2. ¿los bimetalicos de los que ablan en los post anteriores me sirben?¿estos van montados sobre los bobinados o inmediatamente daspues del bobinado en el circuito antes de cualquier otrocomponente?
> 
> ...




Hola dking.
Tal cual lo indica Imct el corte termico debe actuar a determinada temperatura dependiendo de las caracteristicas del bobinado de tus transformadores. Yo he visto soldadoras con bimetalicos instalados en el secundario y otros con dos cables que salen desde el interior del bobinado. Por lo que concluyo que dependerá del diseño del transformador: porque algunos sobredimensionan su primario (en cuyo caso protegen el secundario) y otros sobredimensionan el secundrio o sea que deben proteger el primario. En el caso de maquinas antiguas yo creo que por el tipo de funcionamiento deben tener buenos coeficientes de diseño en los dos y por lo tanto puedes proteger cualquiera.  
Yo en el caso de cortar la alimentacion de la maquina directamente (no como en el caso de la plaqueta electronica que corta la alimentacion del circuito de disparo del triac y no la corrienteprincipal) usaria un rele de potencia o un contactor y cortaria la bobina de este en lugar de la alimentacion de la maquina.


saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## santiago (Ago 4, 2008)

estava probando con un vumetro y un preset y anda   (en la protoboard)
uso la corriente despues de los puentes rectificadores (cc) achico con el preset y me marca una luz por cada 15 amperes (vumetro de 10leds 150A/10=15A)

quedo bien y lo que mas me alegra es el hecho de darle vida nueva a esta maquinita ya que tiene 15 años y despues de caidas, roturas,explosiones, miles de soldaduras sigue entregando 157 amperes (medido con pinza amperometrica en prueba pinza con pinza) y el bobinado es el original, esta muy bien, no marca signos de deterioro hacique, bue ya le puse un preset y regule en lugar de la resistencia de "punto minimo", anda bien y regula desde 50v mas o menos, que 50v en el primario es casi 0 en el secundario, 
quedo bien y suelda de maravilla con cc, la primer soldadura fue en una chapa de acero inoxodable, y los cordones fueron perfectos, los triacs casi no se calientan despues de 2hs de soldadura continua, ya que tiene un cooler para los triacs y uno general para refrigerar toda la soldadura

sin mas sigan adaptando cosas , pero sin volar nada jeje

saludos

saludos


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ago 4, 2008)

lmct dijo:
			
		

> En cuanto a la soldadura, pues decir que en continua es mucho mejor, no un  poco sino mucho mejor, practicamente no hay maquinas de alterna (solo para aluminio). Pero para que la soldadura sea perfecta del todo despues del rectificador se suele colocar una inductancia, esto es para alisar un poco mas corriente, asi la soldadura es mucho mas estable, menos petardeo. Esto hablando de maquinas mig, mag e incluso de tig, si cabe mas importante esta bobina o inductancia. Sabemos que cuando se rectifica la señal es continua pero con pulsos puesto que no hemos colocado ningun filtro (condensadores), entonces cuando la señal continua desciende es cuando la inductancia devuelve la intensidada acumulada y por tanto no lay hueco sin tension, por tanto mas estable. Esto explicado a grosso modo me puedo explicar mucho mejor si os interesa.



por supuesto que nos interesa.

podrias decir las caracteristicas de la bobina que se pone despues de los puentes de diodos.  
  es decir  (diametro del nucleo,  calibre, si se usa con nucleo de hierro , numero de vueltas, tamaño del  nuecleo etc, etc etc). 
y otra pregunta:  tambien se podria usar capacitores? me imagino que sale mas caro verdad usar este metodo.



saludos.


----------



## lmct (Ago 5, 2008)

Si, el nucleo es de chapa magnetica para transformadores o bien de ferrita segun para que equipo se use, pueden ser de nucleo abierto o bien cerrado, el numero de espiras exactas no lo se ahora mismo, no son muchas, sobre unas 50 espiras, mañana os lo dire con presicion ya que tengo que ir al taller y tomare los datos. Ahora no los tengo aqui. Para que te hagas una idea mas o menos aqui os dejo una foto de una de las maquinas que esta en reparacion. El transformador que se ve abajo es la inductancia. 
Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 5, 2008)

Excelente taller Imct!   
Se ve muy prolijo y ordenado ademas de tener muchisimo instrumental.
Da gusto trabajar en un lugar asi.

Saludos

Juan jose


----------



## Everet Vargas R. (Ago 7, 2008)

Hola,colegas.
De verdad que he aprendido mucho viendo lo que todos estan aportando y la
verdad que...mis respetos, se ve que ustedes si que saben de esto.

Yo estoy empezando apenas con la tarjetas de las soldadoras miller, que son las que mas se comercializan aqui en la frontera con estados unidos, y veo que me faltan muchos kilometros por recorrer!

Por lo pronto, y a falta de diagramas, he ideado la forma de hacerme de esquematicos que me ayudan a repararlas.
 Se trata de los siguiente:
Pones la tarjeta en el escaner y la copeas.
La bajas en paint, le das donde dice invertir colores
y de esa manera le quitas lo verde.
Ahora, con paint unes las lineas, todas menos las de tierra, que solo le pones
una señal para identificarla y asi no te queda rebuelto el dibujo.

Al final obtienes un exquematico confiable de donde estan todas las piezas
importantes, y si quieres hasta puedes buscar en internet que son y hasta
cuanto cuestan, con que numero reemplazarlas, etc.

Ya cuando te acostumbras tienes a la mano el de toda cuanta maquina te llega
al taller y poco a poco haces tu banco de datos...¿como la ven?

Existen sofwares especiales para hacerlo, pero para mi son medio complicados
y por lo pronto se me hace mas practico este metodo.
Espero les interese, y cualquier duda, humildemente, aqui estoy.
Gracias.

Despues de invertir los colores ase empieza a 
dibujar los componentes. Puedes marcar la tierra, la 
alimentacion de circuitos, entradas de ac, etc para que
no hagas muchas lineas!

Utilizando un aparato viejo, de preferencia de plastico firme pero no muy duro, se puede hacer un probador multiple, tres o cuatro tarjetas se pueden probar con un solo armazon, y se puede seleccionar el utilizar los mismos potenciometros o diferentes para cada una, como en el caso mio.
  Aqui les dejo la idea, tal vez le sirva a alguien.

Por lo regular, en las tapas de las soldadoras viene un esquematico de conexiones,
es solo cosa de usar la logica!

En mi caso le adapte un ventilador que gira al encender el jog o el tigger.

Como digo, se puede usar para diferentes tamaños...

Bueno, pues les dejo la idea, esperando que ustedes tambien saquen adelante todo lo bueno
que existe en la mente,
 porque ingeniero no es el que recibe un papel que se lo dice,
 sino que 
ingeniero es aquel que se las ´ingenia´ 
para aprovechar su potencial y solucionar todos los obstáculos de esta vida!


----------



## lomadelalata (Ago 8, 2008)

Siguiendo con el comentario de nuestro amigo, de alguna forma aunando criterios para poder mejorar el intercambio, les dejo "el" software especifico para ingenieria inversa. Ya que ni mas ni menos a partir de un scan nos permite generar toda la documentacion de una placa. Layout, esquema y lista de componentes.

http://www.holophase.com/


----------



## Everet Vargas R. (Ago 11, 2008)

Muchas gracias por el software, tratare de darle una buena aplicacion.

  Espero que se la pasen bien en estos dias de ver en la tele lo que otros
hacen en el deporte y que la mayoria de nosotros solo hacemos eso...ver!


----------



## xarreador (Ago 22, 2008)

Hola a todos.Tengo un problema con una soldadura inverter,marca solter 150,la cual enciende,pero no suelda.Creo que tendria que dar 6v a la salida en modo de espera,y el valor es 0v.Me parece que el problema esta en las tarjetas de control-ib1-ib2Seria de gran ayuda conseguir el esquema.Agradeceria toda ayuda o comentario,pues en este sistema estoy un poco perdido.Un saludo y gracias


----------



## lomadelalata (Ago 22, 2008)

Pone mas data del inverter solter, modelo serie etc, para restringir la busqueda.


----------



## xarreador (Ago 23, 2008)

El modelo es "INVER 150",y la placa es "di MARIO    EP13003    RV6"


----------



## lomadelalata (Ago 23, 2008)

Amigo te comento que, el equipo es solter, pero en su interior, la electronica es de la firma Episystem SPA de italia, y el modelo efectivamente es Dimario, por lo que conosco el equipo tiene el control en un circuito SMD sellado en epoxi, fijate en la pagina de Episystem que esta el manual de usuario. Con respecto a la falla detalla mas los sintomas


----------



## xarreador (Ago 24, 2008)

Los sintomas son los siguientes:la soldadura enciende,arranca el ventilador y el led se pone en verde,pero no suelda.Por lo que he investigado,tendria que dar un voltaje a la salida(en los bornes de las pinzas)de unos 6v,y al detectar el cortocircuito del electrodo con la masa daria unos 80v de salida.Si puenteo el contacto del rele de realimentacion,el ventilador aumenta la velocidad para refrigerar mas,pero no da salida por las pinzas.Los condensadores son nuevos,y no se ve ningun componente dañado.Esta controlada por dos circuitos,los cuales son smd.El circuito ib1 tiene un LM 324,y el ib2 tiene un NE5560N,a los cuales si les llega alimentacion,sobre 8v en reposo,y 13v cuando puenteo el rele de realimentacion.Los condensadores tienen un voltaje de 170v en reposo y al puentear el rele 345v.


----------



## lomadelalata (Ago 24, 2008)

Verificaste los diodos de salida? por lo general son 3 ultrarapidos, y si estan buenos la solucion recomendada por le fabricante es reeplazar los hibridos SMD, uno es el PWM y el otro el control dinamico, como las bases son comunes a muchos modelos, estos modulos hibridos se intercambian para darle distintas funciones u opciones. Saludos.


----------



## xarreador (Ago 25, 2008)

Los diodos de salida estan bien,en cuanto a los smd,¿habria forma de comprobar si estan en buen estado?.Gracias


----------



## gabriel2222 (Ago 27, 2008)

Hola Antes que nada que modelo de Rainbown,  el Cea Rainbow 150 lleva los igbts HGTG20N60A4D  es el que tenes?


----------



## lomadelalata (Ago 28, 2008)

efectivamente, el 150. gracias por el dato.


----------



## xarreador (Ago 31, 2008)

Bueno,despues de unos dias de comprobaciones,creo que tengo el origen del problema y es que no me funciona el oscilador.Hacia los mosfet van dos alimentaciones que salen de un transformador que a su vez esta alimentado por la placa pwm.Si no me engaño este transformador funciona con una frecuencia de 20khz ,lo cual hace que los mosfet funcionen a esa frecuencia y asi trabaje el transformador de potencia que esta a continuacion de los mosfet.El problema es que la placa pwm no da salida.Me pregunto si no se puede anular este c.i. y construir un oscilador con el lm555?No conozco la tecnologia inverter y puedo estar cometiendo errores,agradeceria sugerencias.Un saludo


----------



## lomadelalata (Ago 31, 2008)

Fijate el adjunto, asi testeas los hibridos.


----------



## xarreador (Sep 1, 2008)

Ese esquema ya lo tengo,pero no hago nada,ya que no me pone valores de los hibridos.La cuestion es saber que frecuencia ,voltaje y ancho de pulso envia el pwm al transformador que alimenta el circuito de mando de los mosfet

Bueno,despues de revisar y comprobar por fin suelda.El problema era el multivibrador que va en la placa pwm.Es el NE5560N,se lo cambie y funciona.Asolo le falta detectar el corto que hace el electrodo para conectar el rele de realimentacion,porque esa funcion todavia no me la hace.Para que suelde tengo que hacer un puente. 

Todo solucionado,habia un falso contacto en la resistencia que puentea el contacto del rele de realimentacion.Dar las gracias a todos los que me ayudaron,pues de una forma u otra siempre se dan ideas y orientaciones para detectar la averia.Un saludo


----------



## lomadelalata (Sep 15, 2008)

Buenisima la data de reparacion, como trabajaste sobre los hibridos? respecto ala soldadura pregunto


----------



## xarreador (Sep 16, 2008)

Pues me descarge el datasheet de los integrados y fui comprobando los voltajes de entrada y salida y fue hay donde vi que el ne5560n no daba salida pero si le llegaban todas las señales para que funcionase.Para soldar el nuevo opte por colocar un zocalo para evitar calentamientos en el c.i. Esto lo hice despues de comprobar unas tres veces cada uno de los componentes que forman los circuitos de control,para asegurarme que no estuviese alguno fastidiado y me cargase el integrado.Un saludo


----------



## floren29 (Nov 9, 2008)

He estado leyendo todos los post que se han publicado en este foro y queria aportar un archivo en el que he estado trabajando. En el se describe con algunas fotografias el desarrollo  de un rectificador de corriente para soldadura. Espero que os sirva y espero vuestras opiniones. 
Gracias


----------



## skyblack (Nov 30, 2008)

hola buenas tardes desde aqui VENEZUELA saludos un detalle curioso que nadie ha mencionado aqui es que con solo un tobo de agua electrodos la pinza y 110 vAC en agua salada se puede realizar soldaduras muy eficientes segun el personaje que solde yo lo he visto en vivo y lo he practicado, es un circuito sencillo asi como uno con interruptor de iluminacion  colocan en el sitio de el switch dos electrodos y luego segun necesiten mas chispa o potencia aumentan la cantidad de sal en el agua pero ojo requiere un poco de experiencia y practica, ademas el agua aunque no lo crean hierve y como veran burbujas en el agua como si estuviera en una candela es interesante lo realice debido a que en mi comunidad vi un señor que lo hace y aunque no lo crean hace rejas y un sin fin de cosas un personaje que debe estar en su comunidad esos que realizan trabajos de albañileria carpinteria plomeria de todo bueno solo lo hago a manera de información y para participar en el foro disculpen los foristas si se sienten que mi comentario esta fuera de orden gracias Y si alguien conoce o quiere dialogar sobre ascensores asi como intercambiar información estoy a su orden gracias


----------



## escudero (Ene 9, 2009)

Saludos, gente! Soy nuevo en este foro y este es mi primer mensaje. No puedo sino agradecer mucho Los aportes que aqui se hacen. se muy poco de electronica, pero trabajo de herrero y me gustaria reformar una de las maquinas que tengo, una Indura cv 230. Y se me han presentado una dudas acerca de rectificacion de la tension pulsatoria a la salida de los puentes rectificadores ¿ como calculamos los valores de los capacitores? ¿que pros y contras tendria la instalacion de una inductncia en vez de capacitores? y a esta, ¿como la calculamos?

-santixman menciona que que ha usado unos pocos capacitores de 4700 uf
-floren29 ha instalado 42300 uf en su equipo
-buscando por otro lado, parece que los valores ideales son realmente muy elevados (en mi caso mas  de 100.000 uf)- http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/foros/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=700-

Aqui en cordoba(argentina) un capacitor de 15.000 uf  100v cuesta unos $65 (casi 20 dolares) y pensar en un banco de 7 u 8 de esos capacitores eleva mucho el costo  ¿que tan "grave" seria  reducir esos valores?

Y en cuanto a una inductancia ¿porque parece que no es la primea opcion para rectificar corriente pulsatoria? ¿tienen  algun tipo de inconvenientes? 
Ademas , seria posible combinar ambos sistemas?

Perdon por tanta pregunta, pero estoy tratando de pasar en limpio lo mucho que aqui se ha hablado. A quien pueda aclararme estos temas se lo voy a agradecer mucho, y si no sera cuestion de entrarle al tanteo. en todo caso luego lo comentare.  Jose. 
Salud!

(espero no errarle y estar escribiendo en un tema  cerrado, pues veo que hace mucho nadie postea aqui. no importa, en todo caso repreguntare en otro foro, que se le va hacer).


----------



## santiago (Ene 10, 2009)

yo rectifique con pocos uf, ya que corriente continua, no voy a usar en 150A, osea uso la cc para soldar electrodos finos de inoxidable


----------



## escudero (Ene 10, 2009)

Claro, es muy logico lo que decis. Mi principal interes en la cc era para ver si obtenia soldaduras mas limpias y parejas, especialmente en caños y chapas de #18 (1,24 mm) o de # 20 (0,9 mm- esta es mas dificil de soldar con electrica), y obviamente no utilizaria toda la potencia de la maquina; pero tambien ver que resultados obtenia con electrodos de niquel para soldar fundicion o uniones de hierro con fundicion ( para estas usaba unos cuyo nombre no recuerdo en este momento, de punta dorada y muy dificiles de arrancar el arco y de controlar la soldadura).
Voy a tratar de cubrir el mayor rango posible de rectificacion con capacitores, y si puedo y clarifico un poco mas la idea pruebo con un transformador para rectificar la salida. En cuanto tenga algo que pueda ser util lo comentare; santixman gracias por responder.  salud!  Jose.


----------



## sevset (Feb 10, 2009)

Que tal. tambien me pongo a sus ordenes en lo que pueda ayudar ya que me dedico desde hace años a reparar equipos de soldadura. en mi region las marcas que mas se utilizan son: miller, lincoln electric, hobart, airco, linde, pow-con, red-d-arc, mq, etc. de ahi mi mayor experiencia en estas mismas. aunque en todas las soldadoras el principio es el mismo, cuesta mas trabajo reparar cuando no se esta familiarizado con ellas. primero que nada llamo mucho mi atensión un esquema de juan jose donde se maneja un transformador monofasico con secundario de 35v-275A a plena carga y tan solo consumiendo en el primario 40A-240v, ojala me pudieras dar información donde conseguir esos transformadores porque hasta hoy, no trabajo con uno de ellos. los que yo conozco con ese secundario, minimo me consumen  85A-240v en el primario. tambien me doy cuenta que existe inquietud en saber si cualquier soldadora se puede convertir para proceso tig y esto depende de varios factores a tomar en consideracion:
1- debe contarse con un modulo de alta frecuencia ya que en este tipo de proceso, requiere que el arco electrico se genere a mayor distancia entre el electrodo(tungsteno) y el material a soldar. es precisamente que una alta frecuencia se induce a la salida de la soldadora para probocar el salto del arco. los componentes mas comunes de este modulo son: un transformador de alto voltaje y vaja corriente(3600v-500mA), un chispero con puntos de tungsteno, un capacitor de mica(.002uF-10000v), una bobina inductora(depende de la corriente), y una resistencia variable(para controlar la induccion).
2- el material a soldar nos indica el tipo de corriente que nos debe proporcionar la salida(aluminio-CA, otros materiales-CD polaridad invertida, CD polaridad directa). si la soldadora es monofasica y nos proporciona solo CD, tendriamos que hacer conexiones al secundario del transformador principal para obtener CA. si la soldadora es monofasica y nos proporciona solo CA, tendriamos que adaptar un puente rectificador deacuerdo a la tension y corriente de salida.(esto implica seguramente una bobina estabilizadora, condensadores para la proteccion de los diodos, disipadores de calor etc.). 
3- se nesecitan minimo en la salida 16v-155A a plena carga, para tener buen rango de operacion.(esto depende de la aplicacion).
4- es preferible que la sodadora varie "la corriente" de salida con metodos electricos o electronicos. (esto facilita controlar remotamente con pedales o potenciometros de antorcha).
5- debe contar con valvula solenoide de gas y temporizador de post-flujo.(en este proceso el gas es importante tanto para la limpieza de la soldadura como para el enfriamiento de la punta de tungsteno y normalmente es argon. el temporizador es con retardo de apagado entre 1 y 60 seg.)
6- debe contarse con una antorcha que soporte la corriente de salida y tomar en cuenta la flexibilidad que se necesita para trabajar( estas se fabrican rigidas o muy flexibles. la primera se enfria con gas y la segunda con anti-congelante bombeado de un enfriador).
hay otras caracteristicas para cuestiones de penetracion en soldadura especializada pero, solo menciono las necesarias. espero sirva esta referencia. 

suerte en sus proyectos.


----------



## lomadelalata (Feb 10, 2009)

Amigo, la altafrecuencia, solo es esencial al soldar en TIG en CA (aluminio y sus aleaciones), en hierros y aceros, con solo invertir la polaridad basta. Por lo que es posible iniciar el arco solo "raspando". Saludos


----------



## sevset (Feb 10, 2009)

Que tal amigo lomadelata. muchos soldadores no estarian de acuerdo contigo. reparo maquinas en diversos talleres donde soldan acero inoxidable, bronce, acero al carbon, aluminio y todos utilizan esta funcion de alta frecuencia. de echo es la principal falla que me hace acudir a estos lugares. a veces es cuestion de como se acomodan los soldadores y no siempre la teoria ayuda en estos casos. 


suerte.


----------



## lomadelalata (Feb 11, 2009)

Amigo, gracias´por el interes, como bien lo escribiste tan solo es una funcion adicional en DC; no es excluyente al proceso, ademas de generar interferencia electrica, muchos fabricantes, como Fronius o Kemppi, estan reemplazando la HF, por encendido por Liftarc, no es teoria, es norma. los codigos de procedimiento como el asme o el Api, restringen su aplicacion. Si te interesa el tema de la soldadura calificada, y metalurgia puede postear información detallada.


----------



## sevset (Feb 11, 2009)

Que tal lomadelata. por supuesto que no estaria de mas postear información al respecto. como lo dije anteriormente, nosotros como reparadaroes desgraciadamente no tenemos la ultima palabra en el momento de probar un equipo al cliente. mas de una vez por mas recomendaciones que hagas como tecnico o ingeniero, nos topamos con que el mismo soldador hace mal uso del equipo porque esta acostumbrado a soldar de ese modo. precisamente es a lo que me refiero cuando digo que a nosotros como reparadores la teoria nos dice un modo de utilizar las soldadoras pero, los soldadores las manejan del modo que pueden hacer su trabajo. hay que recordar que pretendo ayudar de una forma simplificada para que con lo minimo que tengas disponible, puedas desarollar un proyecto. es por eso que comente la forma mas sencilla de hacer una conversion eficiente, a una soldadora que no pretende cumplir estandares ni normas rigurosas industriales. mas sencillo seria comprar la soldadora que requieres y listo. tambien quiero recordar que no soy experto en soldadura ni metalurgia, si no reparador experto en soldadoras. 


los debates nutren la inteligencia.


----------



## alex leal (Mar 18, 2009)

saludos hermanos del foro lasa verdad no se mucho de comoes el principio de funcionamiento de las maquinas de soldar pero se algo de electricidad y elctronica la  pregunta es la siguiente tengo un hermano que tiene una lincoln modelo comander 400 a gasoli y presenta la siguente falla, por ejemplo al esta soldando en 100 amp de repete sin  moverle nada se aumenta estrepitosamente el amperaje a unos 200 y picos de amperio y le hace un hueco al material  la verda como se algo de elctronica y estas maquinas traen una tarjeta enorme y megustaria iniciarme en esto de reprar maquinas de soldar espero su mas sinsera colaboracion y ayuda


----------



## lomadelalata (Mar 18, 2009)

Amigo, busca el serial y el numero de Stock, en el frente del equipo, y yo te paso los esquemas electronicos, soy representante tecnico de Lincoln Electric, en Argentina. Saludos.


----------



## alex leal (Mar 19, 2009)

hola lomadelalata soy alex leal y gracias por tu interes en ayudarme esto eslo que dice la placa de la maquina. lincoln Electric commander 400 modelo: k1422-1    codigo: 9978    serial: u1980414424 espero tu pronta respuesta pana


----------



## lomadelalata (Mar 19, 2009)

amigo te adjunto los esquemas y la guia para la parte de regulacion


----------



## alex leal (Mar 19, 2009)

amigo muchas gracias es una muy buena información  te lo agradesco enormemente ahora tengo algo dedonde empesar otra cosita pana lomadelalata esta maquina en los display creo que da unos codigos de diagnostico o de falla como por ejemplo err 5 ( error 5) si lo tienes a la mano y no es molesti por que yose que con lo que me has bajado es mucha inf.   muchas gracias de nuevo algo bueno me paso este dia con esto, por que hoy fue un dia fatal para mi gracias pana


----------



## sergioadel (Mar 20, 2009)

Hola soy sergioadel, he ingresado al foro ayer 20/03/2009 y estoy entusiasmado con el tema de soldadora eléctricas aunque yo como novato me conformaría con fabricar una monofásica de 200 amper( transformador común). yo se que el primario recibe 220v y el secundario debe generar entre 40 y 50V con una intensidad de 200A (alambre de 3 a 4 mm). mi pregunta sería:
1°- Dimensiones del núcleo al utilizar.
2°- diámetro y N° de espiras del primario.
3°- Diámetro (aunque + o - ya lo se) y N° de espiras del secundario.

Si bien yo tengo el cálculo de transformadores y supuestamente tendría que sólo aplicarlo a esta soldadora quisiera que alguna persona con más conocimiento que yo me ayudara.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Cipango (Mar 20, 2009)

Hola sergioadel, te sugiero que tengas en cuenta sacarle unos taps al secundario del transformador ya que con electrodo de 3 mm se trabaja normalmente alrededor de los 90 amps (mas o menos dependiendo de la posicion de soldadura, asi como del tipo de electrodo) y el de 4 sobre los 110 amps en el caso de la soldadura. Para cortar con electrodos estos valores si deben ser superiores. Igualmente pudieras considerar incorporar algun tipo de rectificador, pues hay muchos tipos de electrodos que deben trabajarse con DC para que suelden correctamente. Exitos con tu proyecto.


----------



## sergioadel (Mar 22, 2009)

cipango, gracias por tu información, ahora mi duda es a que le llamas "taps" creo que te referís a las vueltas. ahora mi pregunta concreta es: La fórmula del cálculo de transformadores es la misma que para una soldadora común a electrodo, yo para el N° de vueltas del primario aplico en transformadores:

N° espiras = voltaje del primario x 100.000.000
                    ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
                    4,44 x frecuencia x sección núcleo x inducción (10.000gauss)

Luego el N° de espiras para el secundario lo calculo por regla de tres. es decir si para 220V tantas espiras , para 48 volt  equis espiras. luego la elección del diámetro de cada alambre me fijo en una tabla en base al amperaje que recorre cada bobinado.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## alex leal (Mar 23, 2009)

hola lomadelalata con la inf q me bajaste  e chequeado toda la parte de regulacion y todo esta bien incluso con los digramas electronico e podito chequear tanbien los componentes electronico y haci las diversas etapa de la placa. solo hay algo que no mecuadra en la face de regulacioin ques es el sensor shunt este se encarga de sensar  el amperaje  de trabajo de la maquina y al parareser segun el manual y las mediciones q hice el shunt esta descalibrado mi pregunta es  la siguiente si este sensor esta descalibrado esto me proboca que la maquina aumente el amperaje mas de lo normal.


----------



## luisgrillo (Mar 30, 2009)

Buenas, me han llebado una maquin de soldar miller invision 350 al taller, el problema que tiene es que no teno regulacion de el voltage a la salida, me da los 75V sin crga y cuando le meto la carga baja a 45V y se supone que el maximo con carga es de 38V.
le muevo a la perilla de el voltage para bajarlo pero no baja. en el manual solo me indica que sesconecte todos los conectores y los limpie, ya lo hice y sigue con el mismo problema, alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## mario alberto (Mar 30, 2009)

hola a todos soy nuevo en cuestiones de foro conosco algo de soldadoras espero poder participar con ustedes para retroalimentarnos en conocimientos.  para luisgrillo desconecta el transductor y si la maquina sigue igual tal vez sea esta la falla


----------



## chask8 (Abr 2, 2009)

Buenas, me han traido una una soldadora inverter awelco mikro 164 abierta y sin el potenciometro; le he colocado uno de 4k7a,pero la electrica sigue sin funcionar.Al encenderla se escucha el rele un poco y nada mas, ni el ventilador.De los cables del ventilador no me da vcc; del rele que es de 12v cc me sale 8v cc y de las bornas no me da ninguna corriente. He probado quitando el rele y esta bueno y el diodo retctificador que es un gbpc3510w funciona tambien bien.
haber si alguien me puede dar una solucion, por favor, gracias.


----------



## lcmatronic (Abr 24, 2009)

Buenas a todos.La verdad no sé porque es tan escasa la información de soldadoras en internet.Tengo una soldadora de arco de 10 amper y no se si es normal que se corte la termica cada 10 minutos,dependiendo cuanto mantenga el punto.No se mucho sobre este tema.La he revisado,los baboninados del transformador parecen estar bien.Mi duda es un triac que trae BTA40 600B.No se si quiera cual es su funcion en la soldadora.Se que se lo usa para regular altas corrientes.Tambien una de las dudas es que de cuantos amper debe ser la termica para esta maquina.Una termica mayor a 10A o mayor a 40A?.Les agradeceria mucho la ayuda.La usa en el trabajo mi viejo.Gracias desde ya.Saludos


----------



## sevset (Abr 25, 2009)

Que tal. no se si es exacto el valor de "10 Amperes" porque una soldadora de tan poca corriente, deve hacer un trabajo muy pequeño. normalmente todas las soldadoras tienen un ciclo de trabajo y si este se rebasa, seguramente se disparan las protecciones termicas. verifica que ciclo de trabajo te indica tu maquina, algun valor como 20%, 40%, 60%, etc. (ejemplo: si te marca "60% duty cycle" esto indica que con tu maquina puedes soldar 6 minutos seguidos y dejarla enfriar 4.





Suerte en sus proyectos.


----------



## reydante2009 (May 27, 2009)

Hola que tal, recien me uno a este tema, acabo de empezar a trabajar en una fabrica de maquinas de soldar y hay 1 quqe es una mig, el problema quqe tiene es que cuando el operador termina de soldar, el alimentador de alambre deja algo de alambre extra en el gatillo, es decir deja un alambre un poco largo a la hora de detener la soldadura, que debo hacer?, seran los igbt del alimentador de alambre

Espero poder recibir ayuda pues deseo permanecer en este trabajo un largo tiempo, la maquina es una copia de una miller, le copiaron la tarjeta, pero con componentes nacionales, tal vez sea ese el problema, que estos componentes no se ajustan a las exigencias originales


----------



## sevset (May 27, 2009)

Que tal reydante. seguramente lo que pasa en este caso es que "el motor-reductor no esta frenando".
el metodo para frenar el motor DC, "comunmente" consiste en cortocircuitarlo con una resistencia de bajo valor inmediatamente despues de desenergizarlo. obviamente se conmuta con rele o electronicamente para pasarlo de un modo energizado a cortocircuitado. verifica posible resistencia abierta.


suerte.


----------



## reydante2009 (May 27, 2009)

gracias por tu respuesta, que te refieres a cortosicuitarlo, poner la resistencia entre los terminales?, pero afectaria esta a la hora de funcionamiento del motor?


----------



## reydante2009 (May 27, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta, ¿ A que te refieres con cortocircuitarlo ? , ¿ Poner la resistencia entre los terminales ?, ¿ Pero afectaria ésta a la hora de funcionamiento del motor ?

Disculpa mi ignorancia podria usar un rele tipo Spdt para frenarlo, osea el rele estaria normalmente cerrado y cuando quito la energia se conmuta y entonces el motor se convertiria en un ·generador· al momento de conectarlo con la carga, tendrias un diagrama de eso si fuera mucha molestia

Conversando con el tecnico, me dicen quqe el motor original es diferente al que estan usando, osea controla uno de 20 pero quisas la inductancia de la bobina sea diferente, porque a la hora de soldar con alto amperaje, es donde no frena al instante, debe ser por la inductancia de la bobina 

Alguien tuviera los esquematicos de las maquinas fimer, en especial de la 205 hf, se que en argentina hay representantes de esta casa, pero lo malo que usa micro verdad?


----------



## sevset (May 27, 2009)

Basicamente es poner en paralelo a las terminales del motor, una resistencia de bajo valor para hacer corto pasivo a los campos del mismo y obligarlo a frenar. (recuerda que un motor CD, al girarlo produce voltaje por si solo porque se comporta como generador).esta carga resistiva se aplica despues de que se quita el voltaje de entrada al motor y no durante el funcionamiento. este conmutado se hace mediante un relevador o el mismo control electronico de velocidad lo ejecuta. la resistencia se encuentra montada de forma externa o incluida en el control electronico de velocidad. (cuando se abre la resistencia o falla el conmutado, "el motor no frena")

suerte.


----------



## reydante2009 (May 27, 2009)

gracias`por tu respuesta, la tomare en cuenta te agradesco la molestia deresponderme


----------



## mot1258 (May 27, 2009)

Hola amigos saludos, tengo una duda con unos diodos de potencia que lleva una soldadora de electrodo, es trifasica pero ya no hay rastro de la marca ni modelo de la soldadora, mi duda es la siguiente: solo trabaja a la mitad de su capacidad, lleva 4 diodos y solo a uno se le ve la matricula  SKN 130/04 que es de 165Amp / 400v. y los pruebo con el tester en prueba de diodos y todos marcan bien pero al hacer la prueba en la escala de  20 megohm, 3 me marcan cerca de 18 Megohms  en polarizacion inversa y la poca experiencia que tengo es que tendrian que marcar infinito porque de  no ser así tendrian fuga y debo estar seguro para su cambio espero me puedan asesorar, gracias


----------



## sevset (May 27, 2009)

Que tal mot. para mi estan en perfectas condiciones porque incluso un diodo de ese tamaño marca entre 300 y 500 k-ohms al medirlo con el ohmetro en cualquier sentido. por eso se recomienda mejor utilizar la funcion de prueba de diodos que anexan los multimetros ya que mas bien miden la caida de tension con un pequeño flujo de corriente. tambien el conector de alambre del diodo, no deve encontrarse flojo porque es sintoma de daño.


suerte.


----------



## mot1258 (May 27, 2009)

ok te agradesco sevset seguiré rastreando hasta encontrar la falla y les comento por si alguien mas tiene el mismo problema o alguno similar , saludos


----------



## sevset (May 27, 2009)

Por curiosidad que falla presenta la maquina.?


----------



## mot1258 (May 27, 2009)

es de electrodo y solo quema soldadura muy delgada ( casi a la mitad de su capacidad)


----------



## sevset (May 27, 2009)

Yo primero mediria el voltaje de alimentacion en vacio y soldando para descartar caidas de tension, tension de salida  CA( antes de los diodos) ,tension de salida  CD(despues de los diodos) y por ultimo la tension CD que llega a los bornes de conexion. comparando estos puntos seguro localizas la falla.


suerte.


----------



## mot1258 (May 27, 2009)

gracias por la asesoria seguiré tus consejos y espero quede pronto para hacer espacio y enlistarles la poca información que tengo de soldadora de microalambre por si algúien la necesita, saludos


----------



## Tomasito (May 27, 2009)

mot1258 dijo:
			
		

> es de electrodo y solo quema soldadura muy delgada ( casi a la mitad de su capacidad)




Si tenés pinza amperométrica revisá la corriente en la parte de Corriente Alterna y en la parte de Corriente Continua.
Si está todo bien, es posible que tenga espiras en corto el transformador, fijate si no está ennegrecido o algo parecido.
También (supongo que ya lo hiciste), medí la tensión en vacío y mientras soldás.


Los niveles de tensión y corriente te los tiene que dar el fabricante, asique podés corroborar que esté todo en orden, sino decinos qué lecturas tenés y vemos cómo te ayudamos.


Medí también la corriente en el primario. Si hay una diferencia muy grande en la potencia que circula por el primario, y la potencia que circula por el secundario, la falla seguro que está en la parte del secundario.

Cómo se regula la potencia en la soldadora?


Salu2!


PD: Sos conciente de que las soldadoras de Corriente Continua suelen trabajar a menos potencia cuando trabajan en CC en vez de CA, verdad?


----------



## mot1258 (May 28, 2009)

gracias Drix se regula con una palanca o manivela que activa un mecanismo que aleja o acerca el embobinado  que esta dentro del otro embobinado, espero haberme explicado, saludos


----------



## reydante2009 (May 28, 2009)

Alguien me pudier decir donde encuentro motores y el sistema de arrastre para alimentadores de alambre, yo encontre 1 en agnimotors, pero parece que no responden, es de 4 rodillos, 115v 65w


----------



## Tomasito (May 28, 2009)

reydante2009 dijo:
			
		

> Alguien me pudier decir donde encuentro motores y el sistema de arrastre para alimentadores de alambre, yo encontre 1 en agnimotors, pero parece que no responden, es de 4 rodillos, 115v 65w


Es para una MIG? Estás haciendo una MIG?



			
				mot1258 dijo:
			
		

> gracias Drix se regula con una palanca o manivela que activa un mecanismo que aleja o acerca el embobinado  que esta dentro del otro embobinado, espero haberme explicado, saludos


Por lo que decís se regula por Shunt Magnético. Tiene como si fuera un transformador más chico con solo dos cables además del transformador chico, o la regulación se hace sobre el mismo nucleo del transformador de la soldadora?


----------



## reydante2009 (May 29, 2009)

hola drix, es para una hobart antigua, la estamos copiando y nos falta el motor con su sistema de arrastre de 4 rodillos para el alimentador de alambre


----------



## mot1258 (May 29, 2009)

gracias Drix la regulación se hace sobre el mismo nucleo del transformador de la soldadora, dentro de los 2 transformadores hay otro embobinado que con el mecanismo que mensioné, sube o baja dentro del transformadorr, la maquina ya es vieja y no tiene datos pero en estos dias conseguiré la poca información que tiene el dueño de ella y tambien para conseguir el gancho para medir DC, ya que por el momento solo cuento con gancho AC, despues les comento. saludos.


reydante2009: te dejo esta pagina es de miller, puedes encontrar manuales de usuario y algunos distribuidores de equipo y consumibles, espero te sea de ayuda porque aveces se  le pueden adaptar piezas mecanicas de otras marcas. saludos 
http://www.millerwelds.com/


----------



## reydante2009 (May 29, 2009)

Gracias, la revisare, tendras algun esquematico de las maquinas Fimer?


----------



## mot1258 (May 29, 2009)

no amigo, no tengo información de esa maquina, pero exactamente de que quieres la información es para lo electronico del alimentador? o de que para buscar


----------



## reydante2009 (May 29, 2009)

Lo que busco son los planos, es decir en mi empresa quieren clonar la tarjeta y no encuentro los esquematicos, si los tubieras te lo agradeceria es para una  t16000, t2500 y una 205 hf, me entiendes quieren hacer una ingenieria inversa, tu sabes algun metodo para hacerla en todo caso y disculpa la molestia


----------



## mot1258 (May 29, 2009)

reydante2009:
 ya viste su pagina? creo que tienen los diagramas pero uno se tiene que registrar. espero te sirva de algo y si no encuentras la información, tendrias que intentar sacar el diagrama guiandote por la conexion de los componentes y las pistas o    seria bueno intentar diseñar una tarjeta que se pueda adaptar a varios modelos, saludos.
http://www.fimer.com/it/saldatura/p...5T1.025.002#01&Sito=5T1.025.002&Cat=all&Scat=


PD me refiero a la tarjeta del alimentador o  talves como algunas soldadoras champion que solo lleva 1 reostato y 1 relay, bueno hay que pensarlo


----------



## reydante2009 (May 29, 2009)

Gracias por tu ayuda ya me registre esperare la confirmacion de mi cuenta nomas, en agni motors venden el motro que necesito para el alimentador de alambre con 4 rodillos, solo que es una pagina indu y no responden


----------



## mot1258 (May 29, 2009)

ok amigo esperemos que encuentres la información que requieres y si te podemos apoyar en álgo, por aquí seguimos, saludos.


----------



## Tomasito (May 29, 2009)

*reydante2009:* Si vas a clonar otra máquina, podrías hacer el alimentador para el alambre vos mismo. Conseguite un motor con un buen reductor (de algun Timer mecánico viejo, motor de levantavidrios, etc), y los rodillos los mandás a tornear si no tenés torno, no te pueden cobrar mucho, son muy sencillos de hacer.
Lo que tenés que hacer para que funcione bien, es que los rodillos vayan todos sincronizados (Osea, que giren todos juntos).
Después el resto del mecanismo es muy simple, ni siquiera necesitás 4 rodillos, con 2 funciona perfectamente.

De circuitos o planos no tengo nada lamentablemente.



			
				mot1258 dijo:
			
		

> gracias Drix la regulación se hace sobre el mismo nucleo del transformador de la soldadora, dentro de los 2 transformadores hay otro embobinado que con el mecanismo que mensioné, sube o baja dentro del transformador, la maquina ya es vieja y no tiene datos pero en estos dias conseguiré la poca información que tiene el dueño de ella y tambien para conseguir el gancho para medir DC, ya que por el momento solo cuento con gancho AC, despues les comento. saludos.
> 
> 
> reydante2009: te dejo esta pagina es de miller, puedes encontrar manuales de usuario y algunos distribuidores de equipo y consumibles, espero te sea de ayuda porque aveces se  le pueden adaptar piezas mecanicas de otras marcas. saludos
> http://www.millerwelds.com/



La verdad no comprendo la explicación, decís que la regulación la hace sobre el mismo transformador de la soldadora, pero que tiene dos, lo que no parece muy lógico.
Si pudieras poner algunas fotos sería excelente.


----------



## reydante2009 (May 29, 2009)

gracias por tu respuesta, veremos que se puede hacer


----------



## mot1258 (May 29, 2009)

ok Drix trataré de poner  fotos de la maquina para que se den una idea mas clara de como trabaja el mecanismo y anotaré todo los datos  de las lecturas de los amperajes  que me dices, gacias


----------



## sevset (May 29, 2009)

Que tal. te puedes dar buena idea de la corriente de trabajo utilizando tu gancho AC antes del puente rectificador(midiendo una punta de salida del transformador antes de los diodos) .


suerte.


----------



## mot1258 (Jun 1, 2009)

gracias a todos por la asesoria, hoy pude reparar la soladadora la falla estaba en una punta del transformador que estaba conectada en otra posicion, ya que hace tiempo la intentaron arreglar sin tener exito, espero mañana postear todos los datos que pude juntar de la soldadora y un pequeño diagrama de sus conexiones, que en realidad no es tan compleja ( pero si que me hizo trabajar jajjaja),
saludos


----------



## reydante2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

Buenos dias,quisiera saber porque se produce una inestabilidad en el arco cuando empiezo a soldar en proceso Mig, es una maquina que es copia de una hobart, que dispositivo podria estar mal? gracias


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 3, 2009)

¿Qué tipo de inestabilidad?

Comentá mejor qué es lo que pasa, cómo se comporta.


Salu2!


----------



## reydante2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

el operador me mamifiesta quqe cuando empieza a soldar se siente y se ve que vaja la potencia de larco y luego sube,(inestable), crees que podrian ser los igbts de disparo?


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 3, 2009)

Pueden ser un millón de cosas...

Empezá por revisar el rectificador, el capacitor del rectificador (si tiene) y las conexiones de potencia.


----------



## reydante2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

Gracias, dime llego al taller una maquina hobart tigware 350, se rebiso toda la parte electromecanica y esta perfecta, lo q pasa es q lleba una tarjeta de control y a la hora de estar en vacio, muevo el selectro de voltaje y este cae, al estar en vacio no debe variar, debe mantenerse constante,no tenemos planos de esta maquina asi que tratamos de repararla a ciegas pero nada, cambiamos un operacional q compara el nivel de la señal con respecto a tierra, nada, cambiamos el capacitor que esta unido a una entrada de este pero sigue igual, ya nose que mas hacer para reparar la falla


----------



## reydante2009 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cuando hable que el motor del alimentador de alambre no frenaba al instante, supe que poniendole una resistencia en paralelo inmediatamente se desconecte el voltaje, el motor funcionara como un generador y le daria voltaje a la resistencia deteniendose el motor al instante, este circuito funcionara?


----------



## sevset (Jun 5, 2009)

Aqui que funcion hace el rele? activado o desactivado conecta hacia el mismo lado. analiza lo que te digo y veras a que me refiero.

suerte.


----------



## reydante2009 (Jun 8, 2009)

El interruptor hace que funcione la fuente, cuando se saca la fuente el rele conmuta y pone al motor en paralelo con la resistencia, en todo caso cual correccion le harias para que aga eso, poner al motor en paralelo con la resistencia


----------



## mot1258 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hola te mando un poco de información de una soldadora de microalambre Miller espero te sirva en la pagina 28 del manual está un pequeño diagrama de la conexión del motor y  una resistencia  R2 de 5Ω  100w en serie con un capacitor polarizado
de 750µ   200V DC y estos dos en paralelo con el motor, pero toma en cuenta lo mecanico porque recordaras que donde se pone el rollo de alambre lleva un resorte y una tuerca para regular la tension con que correra el alambre, ya que si está muy floja la tension de este, el alambre corre un poco mas, tal ves no sea la solucion total pero no está por demás descartar todo lo mecanico. saludos


----------



## sevset (Jun 8, 2009)

Que tal. parece que hay confusion con el funcionamiento del motor-reductor de alambre. sinceramente es muy sencillo y es cuestion de sentarse a analizarlo ya que no tiene vuelta de hoja. un motor dc con una pequeña transmision, un control de velocidad que puede ser un simple reostato(resistencia de alambre ajustable) o circuito electronico y un dispositivo de frenado. creanme que con la información que se les ha proporcionado en el foro, pueden encontrar la solucion. a veces es solo cuestion de esforzarse para interpretarlo.


suerte.


----------



## reydante2009 (Jun 8, 2009)

Para frenarlo necesito poner una resistencia en paralelo con el motor, pero tengo dudas de si esta resistencia se calentara cuando este funcionando la fuente


----------



## sevset (Jun 8, 2009)

Como habia mencionado anteriormente, la resistencia no queda conectada en ningun momento con la fuente. la resistencia queda conectada solo al motor, cuando este se desenergiza.


----------



## mot1258 (Jun 8, 2009)

reydante2009 sorry no entiendo exactamente que es lo que quieres  porque el amigo sevset  ha dado muy buenos tips
seria bueno explicaras mejor tu proyecto porque en tu circuito que posteaste como regularias la velocidad y con el transistor 2N2222 solo aguanta 800mA, tendrias que ocupar un motor mucho muy pequeño. saludos


----------



## reydante2009 (Jun 8, 2009)

A claro el circuito es de referencia, tengo todo lo de regulacion, lo que pasa es que mi maquina no frena al instante el alimentador de alambre, y bueno el rele esta conmutando osea cuando quite la alimentacion, el rele pondra la resistencia en paralelo con el motor y este se comportara como generador frenadndo al instante pero nose si mi circuito este corecto


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 8, 2009)

reydante2009 dijo:
			
		

> El interruptor hace que funcione la fuente, cuando se saca la fuente el rele conmuta y pone al motor en paralelo con la resistencia, en todo caso cual correccion le harias para que aga eso, poner al motor en paralelo con la resistencia



De onda... ¿pero querés copiar una MIG y no sabés el error enorme que tenés en el circuito que pusiste? 

El relé no hace absolutamente nada en ese circuito, y la resistencia está todo el tiempo conectada  



Saludos. 


PD: Si es un motor de Corriente Alterna, podés inyectarle Corriente Continua para frenarlo también.


----------



## reydante2009 (Jun 8, 2009)

ok solo necesito un circuito de frenado efectivo para el motor dc, como puedo conmutar la resistencia para ponerla en paralelo con el motor inmediatamente despues se saque la alimentacion


----------



## sevset (Jun 8, 2009)

Circuito basico de motor-reductor (y fin de la duda)



suerte.


----------



## reydante2009 (Jun 9, 2009)

Buenos dias, gracias por la ayuda prestada, aqui les dejo el circuito completo de control de velocidad y frenado para que lo analicen


----------



## reydante2009 (Jun 9, 2009)

aqui esta el circuito de control pwm con frenado


----------



## alexander (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola a todos , les dire que soy bastante novato en el tema de la electricidad y la electronica.

he estado buscando información seria de como hacer una maquina de soldar para 150 A que se alimente de 110 V-220 V.

hasta ahora no e encontrado nada, solo maquinas en venta de factura industrial, esto no me sirbe pues en mi pais resulta muy caro.
No me queda otro remedio de utilizar lo que este al alcance, por eso necesito los datos tecnicos y el diseño de almenos una, para tratar de reproducirla lo mas fiel posible, dentro de mis posibilidades


----------



## reydante2009 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola alexander, mira te respondo, nosotros quisimos hacer una inverter, logramos copiar el pcb y a la hora de cotizar los componenters nos salia mas caro que comprar una de fabrica, debes considerar eso, ahora podrias hacer una maquina electromecanica , buscare haber si tengo los planos, pero igual sale demasiado caro hacerlas, al menos en la empresa que estoy las fabrican en lotes grandes porque sale sumamente costoso hacerlas en vajo numero saludos vere que puedo encontrar


----------



## alexander (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola a todos.

estoy buscando información tecnica sobre el diseño y las caracteristicas tecnicas de una maq de soldar que sea muy simple. para asi tratar de hacer una parecida.

me inclino por las que usan transformadores y no llevan muchos componentes ya que en mi pais (cuba) me es sumamente dificil encontralos y comprar una de ese tipo es imposible.

he buscado en internet pero no encuentro nada, al menos gratis.

les agradeceria que me enviaran toda la inf. que este a su alcance.

gracias


----------



## sevset (Jun 18, 2009)

Que tal. resulta dificil construir una soldadora sin que sea costoso ya que encuentras en el mercado desde $100 DLLS.  a menos que los componentes se consigan de segunda mano o puedas armarla con lo que tengas disponible, podrias mejorar el costo de una nueva. seria bueno saber que partes puedes conseguir y posiblemente te podamos ayudar. por lo pronto aqui dejo las caracteristicas de una soldadora basica de C.A. para electrodo (en este caso la corriente se controla con un nucleo variable pero tambien se puede con taps o puntas reconectables). 

Si no se cuenta con transformadores grandes, otra posibilidad es haciendo una combinacion de transformadores medianos y puentes rectificadores para sumar una corriente directa alta y al mismo tiempo, controlar los rangos de una forma facil. en el diagrama de ejemplo, manejo rangos de 30A y una salida total de 150A. (es algo basico)



suerte en tus proyectos.


----------



## alexander (Jun 19, 2009)

Gracias por la información, me ha sido de gran ayuda.

te cuento que aunque una maquina de soldar de  100 USD sea muy barata, te dire que soy cubano y aunque tubiera el dinero, que no lo tengo, este tipo de maquinaria, ni ninguna otra se lo venden a particulares, o personas del sector  privado como dicen ustedes.

Lo que sucede es que quiero hacerme de una maquina de soldar para confeccion de verjas, soldaduras ligeras para mejorar el uingreso familiar y la maquina la tengo que construir con lo que aparesca.

me intereso mucho la posibilidad de usar varios nucleos medianos a diferencia de uno grande, por aqui escacean. si me pudieras ayudar a diseñarlate lo agradeceria mucho. a proposito nosotros normalmente usamos 110 V a 60 Hz monofasica.


Saludos alexander


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 19, 2009)

Alexander, fijate que esto seguro te interesa:

http://www.dansworkshop.com/electricity-and-electronics/homebuilt-arc-welder.htm

Saludos.


----------



## akukimaki (Jul 22, 2009)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este tema, tengo una soldadora inverter luftarc 100 y el esquemas es sigual al de las eps100 se me ha averiado el componente serigrafiado en la placa como mf1 es un IRFD..... y no logro verle los numeros, asi que pido ayuda por si alguien me pudiese decir esta numeracion.
muchas gracias


----------



## electromecanico5037 (Jul 23, 2009)

hola soy electricista no electronico y tengo problemas con una maquina  de soldar miller 302 disel se cae las rpm cuando se le conecta carga sea de 110, 220 o cuando se quiere soldar,,,, alguen  tiene alguna información de el esquema o algun cometario,, tengo 2 maquinas con el mismo problema  las dos son miller 320 disel


----------



## reynolds (Jul 24, 2009)

electromecanico5037 dijo:
			
		

> hola soy electricista no electronico y tengo problemas con una maquina  de soldar miller 302 disel se cae las rpm cuando se le conecta carga sea de 110, 220 o cuando se quiere soldar,,,, alguen  tiene alguna información de el esquema o algun cometario,, tengo 2 maquinas con el mismo problema  las dos son miller 320 disel



que modelo de equipo es, mas especifico....ej: bobcat 225NT miller?

aps.... y que bajen las rpm puede estar siendo provocado por el motor. me a pasado mucho con este tipo de maquinas, que cuando estan en iddle las pasas a run y le pones carga no son capaces de aguantar y bajan las rpm o tiene un ripleo es decir sube y baja todo el rato.


----------



## José Rivero (Jul 25, 2009)

Hola a todos, soy aficionado a la electronica, pero estoy tratando de hacer una soldadora pequeña con transformadores recuperados de microondas, quisiera saber si sacando el shunt magnetico que viene en estos tipos de transformadores se puede ganar mas potencia, agradesco cualquier información al respecto


----------



## reynolds (Jul 26, 2009)

José Rivero dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, soy aficionado a la electronica, pero estoy tratando de hacer una soldadora pequeña con transformadores recuperados de microondas, quisiera saber si sacando el shunt magnetico que viene en estos tipos de transformadores se puede ganar mas potencia, agradesco cualquier información al respecto




te recomiendo que no utlices transformadores de microondas son de lo peor, la calidad del material de las chapas de fierro silicoso son malisimos, y esto es debido a que solo trabajan unos pocos minutos. 

te cuento que quice hacer una fuente de poder con un transformador de microondas y despues de unas pruebas me percate que este estaba tomando demasiada temperatura, y claro se, el nucleo del transformador no era de buena calidad.

te recomiendo que ocupes otro transformador y le pngas un rectificador controlado con scr's  para la regulación de la corriente de salida.


----------



## José Rivero (Jul 27, 2009)

hola reynolds, agradesco infinitamente tu comentario, y justamente mi cuestionamiento es el porque se usa este denominado shunt magnetico que supongo es para cortocircuitar algun tipo de corrientes parasitas generadas en el funcionamiento de el microondas y supongo es la causa de el calentamiento que mencionas, agradecería si otros foristas tienen experiencias al respecto las comenten para ilustrarnos


----------



## luis garcia parra (Ago 17, 2009)

Hola amigos necesito su ayuda tengo una maquina eutetic GST425 start y mi problema radica en la bobina de choque que es de aluminio ya que me esta trayendo problemas porque genera magnetismo quisiera saber si alguien me puede orientar ya que al hacer las pruebas de soldadura me regula hast 54 amp y luego se dispara al maximo la corriente.


----------



## Adalberto LOBOS (Ago 18, 2009)

Estimado amigo García Parra :
Con respecto a tu mensaje n° 263, no me queda claro cual es tu problema con el solenoide, te pediría más datos al respecto, ya que la función del mismo es precisamente regular la corriente de salida de la fuente de poder agregando o sacando reactancia inductiva.
Cualquier consulta a disposición 
Saludos


----------



## luis garcia parra (Ago 18, 2009)

Gracias adalberto , bueno el problema es que tengo un solenoide de un generador que se quemo pero mi problema radica que hubo un dispositivo electronico que se quemo y no tiene caracteristicas visibles , este iba conectado de una fuente de 24v con dos cables y del otro extremo habian tres cables uno era para enviar una señal al solenoide para que por medio de magnetismo se contraiga y luego del pulso en un tiempo ingresa otro voltaje para mantenerlo este solenoide contraido y el pulso se desactiva todo esto con respecto a tierra.
pero lo que sucede es que como no encuentro en el mercado este dispositivo me complica y ya probe directamente el solenoide y se consume toda la carga a sabiendas que el consumo maximo de la carga es de 3 amps 24v. esto genero problemas y se me quemo un solenoide nuevo.
Entonces ahora necesito diseñar un circuito que tenga en la salida24 volts con un control para que la carga me consuma maximo 2a 3 amps.
Gracias por tu atensión y espero me puedas ayudar
Adjunto dispositivo que no se que es


----------



## sevset (Ago 18, 2009)

Que tal. de cuantas terminales es el solenoide?. si es de dos, significa que ese dispositivo activa una salida de 24 volts durante menos de un segundo solo para jalar el solenoide y luego, reduce el voltage a por lo menos una cuarta parte suficiente para que el solenoide se quede detenido. si es de tres, significa que el solenoide tiene una bobina dual, lo cual quiere decir que el dispositivo primero envia un voltaje a la terminal para jalar(corriente alta) y en menos de un segundo despues a la terminal para sostener(corriente baja). en cualquiera de los dos casos, estos tipos de solenoides solo pueden activarse a su corriente maxima( 30 A) unas centesimas de segundo porque de lo contrario, se dañan facilmente y causan sobrecargas.

asi podemos saber que primero se nesecita un temporizador que maneje menos de un segundo y una etapa reductora de corriente ajustable. la accion es: 30A durante menos de un segundo y reducir sin corte a 3A.

suerte.


----------



## Adalberto LOBOS (Ago 19, 2009)

Estimado Garcia Parra:
Coincido con Sevset al respecto, ya más interiorizado del tema, la información antes dada era errónea.
Tal vez el solenoide en cuestión tenga algún contacto auxiliar libre en el cual puedas intercalar una resistencia para bajar la tensión de alimentación en el momento que el contactor esta accionado, ya que la corriente necesaria es muy baja.
Bueno un saludo a ambos


----------



## luis garcia parra (Ago 21, 2009)

Bueno sevset gracias por tu ayuda me queda claro este asunto el problema es que tengo que diseñar un circuito que me regule la corriente en la carga ya que cuando lo hgo directa la conexión esta me consume la carga de la bateria que es de 100 amp 24 volts.
Esto quiere decri que necesito un circuito que me regule la carga en el momento de sostener el solenoide esto es despues del pulso .
Ahora lo probe con cargas resistivas muy bajas pero igual requiero muchas de ellas para que eme consuma el solenoide solo los 3A.
porque si no es asi se quema el solenoide .
Agrdeceria si alguien me orienta con un circuito que me regule la corriente a 3A y sin variar el voltaje etse tendria que manteneerse en 24 volts.
Gracias por su apoyo sevset y adalberto


----------



## electrokeru (Sep 7, 2009)

José Rivero dijo:


> hola reynolds, agradesco infinitamente tu comentario, y justamente mi cuestionamiento es el porque se usa este denominado shunt magnetico que supongo es para cortocircuitar algun tipo de corrientes parasitas generadas en el funcionamiento de el microondas y supongo es la causa de el calentamiento que mencionas, agradecería si otros foristas tienen experiencias al respecto las comenten para ilustrarnos


Soy nuevo en el foro, ya me leí las 14 paginas, aprendí cantidades sobre las soldadoras, me baje los diagramas publicados que me parecieron útiles para mi proyecto, entonces me decidí a contestarle a Jose Rivero su inquietud y a exponer una mía. Gracias por volcar tanta información solidariamente. 
 Hola Jose Rivero, te cuento que los shunts que están entre el primario y el secundario de los transformadores de los hornos miroondas son un corto circuito magnetico para controlar la intensidad de corriente electrica al limitar el campo magnetico que llega al secundario, esto lo hacen para no quemar el generador de las microondas. Yo vengo realizando varios experimentos con los mismos y he llegado a la conclusión de que no sirven para hacer una soldadora por arco usandolos directamente. No les da la potencia y calientan muchisimo, tanto que se queman. Sí podés hacer una soladora de punto y hay una explicación buenísima en cientificosaficionados. 

 Aprovecho para hacer una pregunta. ¿Hay algún circuito relativamente sencillo para llevar la frecuencia de red de 50 Hz a 1500 Hz en 220 V x 25 A?¿como sería aunque sea el diagrama en bloques? Consulto porque tengo un montonazo de laminación Nº 125 de buena calidad y quiero hacerme una soldadora eléctrica por arco de 150 A, pero mis cálculos me dan que para poder utilizarla nesecito elevar la frecuencia a ese valor. Pensé hacerlo con un 555 y un tiristor después de rectificar la tensión de red de 220 V. ¿Esto será posible? No me interesa lograr parámetros de grandes rendimientos o de máxima conversión de energía ya que la voy a usar para trabajos caseros y de hoby. Desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda que puedan prestarme y disculpenme por hinchar con algo que es de aficionado.
 Saludos desde Argentina.


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 7, 2009)

MrManolo dijo:
			
		

> quisiera saber como conecto una maquina marca eutectic es brasileña es una mig pero no tengo ni a mas minima idea de como conectarla a la maquina de arco. si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradesco de antemano. saludos



Las MIG son independientes, no usan soldadora de arco. Esas son las TIG (aunque a veces también son independientes).


----------



## akukimaki (Sep 28, 2009)

Hola a todos tengo una maquina de soldar eps energi@100 y se ha quemado el componente serigrafiado en la placa como MF1; no logro verle la referencia  lo único que se puede leer es IRFD....para poder sustituirlo por uno nuevo así que les pido ayuda para ver si alguien me puede decir de que componente se trata.
Gracias por todo y un  saludo.


----------



## sevset (Sep 28, 2009)

Que tal. seguramente se trata de un power mosfet. te podemos ayudar mejor si añades una foto.

suerte.


----------



## akukimaki (Sep 29, 2009)

Hola ahora mismo no tengo fotos pero para que se hagan una idea esta es la placa y el comonente en cuestion en mal estado


----------



## sevset (Sep 30, 2009)

akukimaki dijo:


> Hola ahora mismo no tengo fotos pero para que se hagan una idea esta es la placa y el comonente en cuestion en mal estado



Ok. "IR" son las siglas de "rectificadores internacionales" y esta compañia se dedica a fabricar diodos de todos tipos. lo que se aprecia en la imagen, parece ser un simple diodo rectificador.

suerte.


----------



## José Rivero (Oct 2, 2009)

Respondiendo al amigo electrokeru, agradezco su información respecto al shunt magnético, y sobre su consulta, sería conveniente saber a que le llama un montonazo de laminación, cuantos cm. cuadrados? por que te comento, tengo una soldadora de arco hecha con materiales de deshecho y que en el secundario esta botando cerca de 250 A. hablando conservadoramente o sea que si le pongo un amperimetro en el secundario y electrodo de 6mm es posible que supere esta cifra, hago este comentario porque el nucleo es de 25 cm. cuadrados y si nos referimos al sistema de calculo de transformadores pues esto no alcanzaría mas que para unos 500W. y en condiciones de trabajo pues esta maquina me esta arrojando sobradamente mas de 5000W. conclusión, en el caso de maquinas de soldar no nos sirve los calculos de transformadores ya que estos son para servicio continuo, y las soldadoras de arco funcionan al limite de potencia pero por solo un 20 o30 por ciento de tiempo.


----------



## luis garcia parra (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola queridos colegas del foro necesito  me puedan ayudar y si alguien tiene un plano de tarjeta de control de maquinas POWCON ya que se me averiaron algunos dispositivos y otros no dan referencia alguna.
les agradeceria eternamente


----------



## lomadelalata (Oct 10, 2009)

akukimaki dijo:


> Hola ahora mismo no tengo fotos pero para que se hagan una idea esta es la placa y el comonente en cuestion en mal estado



Tu componente es un IRFD110, MF1 es Mosfet1, tengo bastante experiencia en EPSystem, espero te sirva.Saludos


----------



## akukimaki (Oct 19, 2009)

Muchas gracias lomadelamata por identificarmen el irfd110; lo he sustituido y la maquina funciona pero se enciende el led amarillo de proteccion intermitentemente y no funciona el ventilador de la parte trasera, entonces queria haber si alguien tiene el esquema de la maquina para dejarla reparada del todo.
Un saludo y gracias por todo.

Por si sireve de algo y alguien me puede ayudar tras revisar todos los zener he visto que esta mal el DZ1 (bzx55c) asi que lo cambiare y veremos que pasa.
un saludo.


----------



## rodascu (Oct 23, 2009)

Hola gente de la red, necesito ayuda para el diseño del control de una maquina para soldadura por arco, antes que todo aclarar que vivo en cuba y no tengo acceso a PIC’s u otra tecnología de disparo y de mas esta decir que no tengo acceso a boards de control o circuitos prediseñados como tantos que he viste en la red (WWW), la ayuda que me puedan brindar debe estar fundamentada sobre componentes discretos (TTL, CMOS y Operacionales), es un reto debido a que se estila en la red a usar PIC’s, aquí les subo un circuito de control que no se si es el ideal pero al menos funciona, además los sheets de los componentes que usé.

El transformador a plena carga con una varilla de 3 mm (Tipo E6013) consume en 230V AC, 27 A, el voltaje de soldadura lo puedo variar desde 22 a 43.2V DC, tengo algunos problemas con la estabilidad de la corriente además como mi circuito no consta de un control de cruce por cero creo que se disparan los tiristores fuera de ciclo.

Este es mi Email si van a enviarme algun proyecto, a los foreros interezados les digo que subire el proyecto que mejor funcione.

Agradecería toda la ayuda que puedan brindar, de antemano gracias.

Mi email es: 
*Como no cumplo las políticas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ políticas del Foro.Com*​


----------



## cristobal81 (Oct 24, 2009)

Por favor necesito ayuda con ésta máquina de soldar UTP modelo Invert 220V 3 Fases ; necesitop el diagrama de conexión y asesoría para repararla. Gracias


----------



## lomadelalata (Oct 26, 2009)

Aca te dejo el circuito Kemppi que pediste, es de la master tig, igual vale, solo que en tu caso no tenes la placa de secuencia.


----------



## lomadelalata (Nov 8, 2009)

la unica placa que tenes es la A001, que el la de control, todos los cables estan identificados con X#, al igual que la placa, imposible errar la conexxion segui en diagrama. SAludos


----------



## cristobal81 (Nov 10, 2009)

lomadelalata dijo:


> la unica placa que tenes es la A001, que el la de control, todos los cables estan identificados con X#, al igual que la placa, imposible errar la conexxion segui en diagrama. SAludos



gracias por el aporte, ya  comparé el diagrama y si coincide con mi maquina UTP, ahora me surgen otras preguntas.
la tarjeta Z001 sufrió un flamazo y se cortaron las líneas de conexion por sobrecarga supongo, la pregunta es que si para volver a conectar necesito calcular la resitencia del cable o simplemente vuelvo a soldar con cualquier tipo de cable calibre 22 o 24?
por otra parte cómo puedo conseguir los valores de los componentes del circuito ya que algunas resistencias se carbonizaron y no se distinguen los colores para reemplazarlas.
 adjunto un archivo donde se distinguen las fallas, espero tus comentarios


----------



## luis garcia parra (Nov 21, 2009)

requiero saber si es que cuando una maquina de soldar suelda este arroja toda la corriente y no regula seria problemas de calibracion o este podria ser problemas en los tiristores de potencia por favor necesito me orienten en ello y si es que podrian enviar algun detalle de como probar tirirstores de potencia de chapa.
Agrdeceria alguienm me ayude
la maquina de soldar en genset MPM20/500DZ
mi email es 

*Como no cumplo las políticas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ políticas del Foro.Com*

aplauso:


----------



## cristobal81 (Nov 27, 2009)

que tal amigos  solicito su ayuda para seguir reparando mi maquina vista en el mensaje # 293 pagina 15. 
lomadelalata me proporciono el diagrama que ses igual al de la kemppi mastertig 2200. ya reparé las fallas de las lineas tronadas en la tarjeta de los capacitores, pero antes de conectarla para probarla quise verificara los valores de capacitancias y noté que algunas al parecer son incorrectas

Por ejemplo, haya capacitores de valores que dicen 470nk RIFA y al medirlos me da un valor de 4.7microfaradios en escala de autorango del multimetro, cuando pongo en la escala de nanofaradios el multim. me marca 0 y tambien tiene 2 capcitores de 20 microfaradios 450V CA de marca arcotronics modelo (letra borrosa) l.27 4WC3 MKP que al medirlos me dan 40 microfaradios.

De acuerdo a su experiencia quisiera saber si es necesario cambiar estos capacitores ya que tambien en la base de la maquina se nota un escurrimiento de un tipo de barniz que no estoy seguro si es de los capacitores o de algun otro componente. El embobinado al parecer esta bien. adjunto la foto donde aparece el "barniz" tirado abajo del embobinado del transformador.
espero sus comentarios y quiero volver a mebncionar que soy un tecnico en aire acondicionado con gusto e interés por la electrónica.


----------



## herverluis (Dic 3, 2009)

Hola gente de la red, necesito ayuda para el diseño del control de una maquina para soldadura por arco, modelo R3R-500 lincold electric, es que vino sin tarjeta eso es lo que dice el dueño, y quiere que funcione si o si.
lo havian reparado y habian puesto dos resistencia de rangos pero no resistio y se quemaron estube pensando poner una bobina de rangos estara bien y trabajara igual que la tarjeta 
gracias por su apoyo amigos

hola juan jose quisiera que me apoyes con una maquina de soldar:

1.- no tiene tarjeta de control de amperaje y el dueño quiere que lo solucione 
 como de lugar.

la maquina es modelo R3R-500
marca lincol electric

2.- esta maquina ya lo habian reparado han anulado los diodos-scrt y le han puesto en vez de la tarjeta una resistencia para graduar la salida de voltaje del + (paresido a una bobina de rangos) y solo le duro unas cuantas horas.

3.- yo estube pensando crear una tarjeta de control pero no tengo modelos de estas y su coneccion a la maquina de esta tarjeta, o sugiereme que hago con esta maquina de soldar.

el dueño quiere utilizarlo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2009)

cristobal81 dijo:


> que tal amigos  solicito su ayuda para seguir reparando mi maquina vista en el mensaje # 293 pagina 15.
> lomadelalata me proporciono el diagrama que ses igual al de la kemppi mastertig 2200. ya reparé las fallas de las lineas tronadas en la tarjeta de los capacitores, pero antes de conectarla para probarla quise verificara los valores de capacitancias y noté que algunas al parecer son incorrectas
> 
> Por ejemplo, haya capacitores de valores que dicen 470nk RIFA y al medirlos me da un valor de 4.7microfaradios en escala de autorango del multimetro, cuando pongo en la escala de nanofaradios el multim. me marca 0 y tambien tiene 2 capcitores de 20 microfaradios 450V CA de marca arcotronics modelo (letra borrosa) l.27 4WC3 MKP que al medirlos me dan 40 microfaradios.
> ...


Según mi experiencia los capacitores *nunca aumentan* de valor, se ponen en corto, explotan, pierden valor, pierden aislación, pierden líquido.
Verifica con otro multímetro los valores.
Verifica que con el multímetro en Ohms, si no tienen pérdidas. Si son electrolíticos en escala * 2 MOhm, si son poliéster o similares en escala * 20 MOhnms, antes de conectar el multímetro verifica que estén "Descargados" cortocircuitando las patas con una resistencia.
En general si no los ves "Hinchados" es un buen síntoma.


----------



## cristobal81 (Dic 9, 2009)

gracias fogonazo,
 ya rectifiqué los valores con otro multímetro y definitamente si estan dañados los capacitores, ya que como lo mencionaste: pierden liquido, yo creo que es lo que se nota en el archivo adjunto que subi en el msj # 302 de la pag 16 "todo sobre maquina de soldar" donde se ve como acetite derramado sobre el chasis de la maquina.

la cuestion es ahora con que tipo de capacitores puedo reemplazar a los originales, ya que como te comentaba no los encuentro del mismo modelo y marca. 

capacitores originales: (arcotronics 1.27 4WC3 MKP 20 uF 450VCA -25+85°C 50 Hz), [RIFA PHE 428 1000- 120 nF (.12uF)] Y [RIFA 430 630- F3 470nF (.47uF)]

La verdad no se de que tipo son (electroliticos, plipropileno, ceramica,etc.) ya que los busque en la pagina de arcotronics y evox rifa pero ya no aparecen con el numero de modelo que ingresé, necesito su equivalente en otras marcas y modelos.
De antemano gracias y adjunto otro archivo de los capacitores (foto)


----------



## luis garcia parra (Dic 17, 2009)

Hola estimados colegas necesito urgente planos de maquina *Kemppi pro 4200 evolution* estas maquinas presentan todas el mismo daño ya que al encenderlas me marcan F88 y cuando sueldan despues de un rato esta se regresa al modo TIG y ya no se puede regresar a modo arco .
Necesito su ayuda por favor ya que estas maquinas son muchas y realmente son  muy complejas .
gracias por su ayuda
mi email es NoLeíLasPolíticasDelForoYPorEsoMeEditaronElMensaje@ForosDeElectrónica.Com


----------



## lomadelalata (Ene 14, 2010)

herverluis dijo:


> Hola gente de la red, necesito ayuda para el diseño del control de una maquina para soldadura por arco, modelo R3R-500 lincold electric, es que vino sin tarjeta eso es lo que dice el dueño, y quiere que funcione si o si.
> lo havian reparado y habian puesto dos resistencia de rangos pero no resistio y se quemaron estube pensando poner una bobina de rangos estara bien y trabajara igual que la tarjeta
> gracias por su apoyo amigos
> 
> ...


 
Hola te comento, que lincoln para ese modelo de rectificador, no proporciona esquema alguno, y la unica forma de regular la corriente es variando la fase con los SCR, si los reemplazaron por diodos, lo unico que tenes es una fuente de DC de 80 volt 500 amp, la unica opsion es volver el circuito a la normalidad, y conseguir la placa original.



luis garcia parra dijo:


> Hola estimados colegas necesito urgente planos de maquina *Kemppi pro 4200 evolution* estas maquinas presentan todas el mismo daño ya que al encenderlas me marcan F88 y cuando sueldan despues de un rato esta se regresa al modo TIG y ya no se puede regresar a modo arco .
> Necesito su ayuda por favor ya que estas maquinas son muchas y realmente son muy complejas .
> gracias por su ayuda
> mi email es NoLeíLasPolíticasDelForoYPorEsoMeEditaronElMensaje@ForosDeElectrónica.Com


 
Hola, segun material que poseo las listas de errores Kemppi, figuran en el display como "Err#", la notacion F88 me parece indica el firmware del microcontrolador, describi mejor la falla y podremos ayudarte. Con respecto a esquemas, son el santo grial casi


----------



## ogf2007 (Ene 22, 2010)

hola gente!!
               resulta que me regalaron un transformador para maquina soldadora, asi que me la he armado, pero, solo puedo soldar con electrodos de más de 3(mm), y yo necesito soldar con electrodos de 2mm, ¿alguien sabe como hacer para regular la corriente del primario? ¿si alguien tiene algun circuito para facilitarme?

                  desde ya muchas gracias

                                           oscar


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2010)

ogf2007 dijo:


> .....resulta que me regalaron un transformador para maquina soldadora, asi que me la he armado, pero, solo puedo soldar con electrodos de más de 3(mm), y yo necesito soldar con electrodos de 2mm, ¿alguien sabe como hacer para regular la corriente del primario? ¿si alguien tiene algun circuito para facilitarme?.....


¿ El transformador NO posee derivaciones ?


----------



## ogf2007 (Ene 22, 2010)

hola Fogonazo!,  lamentablemente NO posee derivaciones
  conoces algun regulador?

                          gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2010)

ogf2007 dijo:


> hola Fogonazo!,  lamentablemente NO posee derivaciones
> conoces algun regulador?....


No es técnico, NO es lo ideal, mas bien es una "Chapuza", pero podrías intentar poner un Dimmer (Buscar en el Foro) pero ajustado (por ejemplo) a que permita variar desde un 50% a 100% solamente y con una red de Snubber (Buscar en el Foro) bastante importante.
El triac del dimmer tendría que ser de 25A como mínimo, lo ideal sería uno de >= 50A.

Si el bobinado del transformador está a a la vista se podía tratar de tomar salidas de este en distintos niveles, para conseguir menor tensión de salida. ¿ Foto ?


----------



## ogf2007 (Ene 22, 2010)

fogonazo! te mando luna foto del trafu, las medidas deben ser aproximadamente 20cm x 20cm x 15cm de prof.






otra pregunta que es una red de snubber? tienes algo sobre el tema para leer?

saludos y gracias

http://fotosupload.com/mostrar.php?imagen=FuD134335_dsc01607_2048x1536.jpg

foto transformador


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2010)

Los cables del transformador me parecen muy finos para ser una soldadura.
¿ Cuantos cables posee ?

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos12/repract/repract.shtml#PRACDOS
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snubber
http://homepages.which.net/~paul.hills/Emc/Snubbers.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/colocar-red-proteccion-snubber-126/


----------



## ogf2007 (Ene 22, 2010)

los cables del primario son de 1.5mm y los del secundario son de 3mm, y ya he soldado en forma directa con electrodos del 3.5mm sin problemas, pero si quiero soldar una chapa delgada....la agujerea directamente


----------



## José Rivero (Ene 23, 2010)

Hola agf2007, comenta la medida del nucleo central donde va montada la bobina o area en cm2 y la cantidad de espiras del primario y del secundario, te comento que tambien tube este problema y lo solucioné conectando un reactor en serie con el primario


----------



## ogf2007 (Ene 23, 2010)

la verdad es que no te sabría decir el area en cm2 del nucleo, y tampoco se la cantidad de vueltas ya que me lo regalaron así, podrías comentarme lo del reactor en serie?

                                              gracias


----------



## José Rivero (Ene 23, 2010)

ogf2007 dijo:


> la verdad es que no te sabría decir el area en cm2 del nucleo, y tampoco se la cantidad de vueltas ya que me lo regalaron así, podrías comentarme lo del reactor en serie?
> 
> gracias


 mira, sin datos solo puedo darte generalidades para que vayas probando, te sugiero que consigas un nucleo de transformador un poco mas pequeño y que pueda alojar aprox. unas 40 espiras de alambre esmaltado del mismo calibre que el primario y le pongas derivaciones cada 10 vueltas, y lo conectes en serie con el primario.


----------



## ogf2007 (Ene 23, 2010)

ok voy a probar con un trafu más pequeño
                                         gracias


----------



## José Rivero (Ene 23, 2010)

ogf2007 dijo:


> ok voy a probar con un trafu más pequeño
> gracias


 las dos lieneas que entran al primario, una va directa y la otra es para seleccionar una de las derivaciones del reactor, comenta si tienes un amperimetro de C.A.puedes medir la corriente del primario en std.by. o sea sin soldar que por los datos que das es posible que este por 10 A. y soldando sube hasta aprox. 25A. seleccionando los extremos del reactor en serie al primario la corriente del primario debe bajar hasta aprox.3 o 4 A.con lo cual estarias listo para soldar laminas delgadas, espero comentes los resultados.
Saludos desde Perú.


----------



## walter11874 (Ene 26, 2010)

José Rivero dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, mensaje para walter 11874 quisiera ayudarte, conosco un poco,ya que me he construido una, pero comenta, en primer lugar si te es facil conseguir materiales, o si ya cuentas con algo para comenzar, tambien es necesario que comentes cual es tu conocimiento de soldadura y cual es tu espectativa o que esperas de la maquina a construir en cuanto a potencia y cualquier otro dato que pueda servir para diseñarla. te comento que no soy experto, solo un hobista o aficionado a hacer las cosas que necesito, Saludos desde Perú


Estimado José, un saludo fraternal desde Santa Fe capital Argentina, bueno mi consulta es la siguiente, tengo un viejo cargador de baterías que indagando y por consejo de un amigo lo convertí en maquina de soldar. Esto ocurre debido a que siempre que necesito soldar una pieza termino en un taller de herrería con el consiguiente gasto de dinero, lo mío es el hobby , soy un ferviente creyente en el concepto de “HAGALO USTED MISMO” y me gusta renegar, estoy criado en la vieja escuela donde el esfuerzo y constancia trae su recompensa o sea si no cuesta no vale jajaja. El cargador estaba compuesto por suculento trafo dos conmutadores de regulación, un amperímetro, un puente de 4 diodos (del tipo de usados en alternadores de auto de 30A),una llave térmica y una resistencia. Un conmutador de 12 puntos controlaba la corriente de carga y el otro también de 12 punto controlaba la tensión  de estos últimos de la toma central o punto en común salían sendos cables hacia la placas de diodos y de ahí se rectificaba. La salida negativa pasaba directa y la salida positiva pasaba por la resistencia, por amperímetro, por llave térmica y de ahí a la batería. Con esto podía cargar 6 baterías de 12V en paralelo o 12 baterías de 6V  en serie.
 Yo lo que hice es desconectar los dos cables de salida (conectados a las placas de diodos) y los conecte a un par de buenas borneras, te comento que al máximo del conmutador de amperaje y al máximo de tensión este trafo  entregaba una tensión del orden de los 100V a 105V lo que no estoy muy seguro es de la corriente entregada todo esto hablando sin carga ósea abierto, al principio me costo un poco lograr el punto de funcionamiento ya que tenia que corregir tanto tensión como amperaje, o los pulverizaba o los dejaba pegado a la pieza a los electrodos y cuando comenzaba a tener satisfacciones por esta maquina que había logrado zacazonapan dijo el chavo del 8… jajaja en corto el primario.
 Bueno ahora yo lo que quiero no es recuperar el cargador de baterías (poseo otro mas pequeño) sino lograr con lo que tengo una maquina que sea estable y que de ves en cuando que necesite de soldar una pieza no tenga que gastar mis pesos en otra cosa que no sea electrodos.
 Perfecto ahora los datos el primario devanado sobre el carrete aprox. 200 espiras con alambre de cobre de 2,05mm (12AWG), el 1º secundario de 48 espiras aprox. Con alambre de 3.2mm (8AWG) el 2º secundario y en serie con el anterior de 78 espiras aprox. también con alambre de 3,2mm (8AWG). El 1º bobinado con sus derivaciones controlaba la corriente y el 2º bobinado con sus derivaciones controlaban la tensión. El trafo esta armado con chapas del tipo “E” e “I” y según tabla de “LAMINACION de 500” la sección del núcleo dada por la formula AxB  6,3cm x 9,6cm esto nos da igual a 60.48cm2 el carrete donde se devana es de 6,3cm de ancho por 9,6cm de alto por 8,1cm de largo. 
 En Internet encontré varios programas para calcular la construcción de trafos nuevos, o sea que de arranque, yo, ya que voy a gastar lo quiero hacer lo menos posible, ya tengo las laminas (hierro) tendría que comprar el alambre de cobre, la aislación, terminales, etc., 
  Bueno amigo, lo que necesito es el calculo que me pertita rebobinar este trafo para ser utilizado como una maquina de soldar.
  A la espera de un saludo y/o de alguna respuesta te saluda Walter desde Santa Fe cap Argentina.


----------



## pirinpi07 (Ene 26, 2010)

los capacitores blancos por las caracteriticas que colocaste son para corriente alterna ac puedes utilizar lo que venden para equipo de refrigeracion en dado caso de no conseguir los originales lo unico es que tienes que adaptarlos para poder soldarlo a la placa

amigo cristobal81 vi las fotos de los condensadores blancos por las caracteristicas que colocaste a mi parecer son condesadores de ac si no puedes encontrar los originales puede colocar lo que se utilizan en equipo  de refrigeracion capacitores de arranque para compresores lo unico que tiene es que hacer una adaptacion para poder soldarlo a la placa


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Ene 26, 2010)

Hola a todos, me construi el rectificador para mi soldadora de arco con 5 puentes en paralelo de 50 amper cada uno, mi pregunta apunta a esto: quisiera saber el valor de la inductancia (choke) que va en serie con unos de los terminales y el diametro del alambre para asi bobinarlo. El valor de esta inductancia parece ser secreto de estado ya que no consigo en la red informacion; inclusive una fabrica de soldadoras dibuja en el circuito al choke con diferentes derivaciones segun el tipo de varilla a soldar. Desde ya, muchas gracias

Carlos Daniel


----------



## José Rivero (Ene 26, 2010)

Hola a toda la familia electronica, para walter11874, te comento que trate de conseguir información sobre calculos de soldadoras de arco y me fue imposible ya que las formulas que se consiguen son para trafos de servicio continuo, asi que opte por lo empirico, con mucha paciencia y mucho material malogrado logre hacer mi tan ansiada soldadora  o como decia alguien hacer la ingenieria al reves. bueno te comento que mi nucleo es del tipo ventana y tiene aprox 23 cm2 de area, el prim. consta de aprox. 200 vueltas digo aprox. por que de tanto agregar y sacar vueltas perdi la cuenta, el calibre es 10 AWG, lo que determinó el punto de trabajo fue un amperimetro para lograr establecer 10 amp. en vacío, el secundario consta de 4 bobinados en paralelo de 50 vueltas calibre 8 AWG, el voltaje en vacio es de 55 v. te comento que cuando empece a hacer pruebas y puse un electrodo de 3.2 mm quede decepcionado, por que en lugar de soldar, quemaba el material y lo perforaba, tenía excesiva potencia, luego me vi precisado a hacer un reactor que consta de 20 espiras de alambre 10 AWG conectado en serie al primario con lo cual he logrado bajar la corriente a 4 amp. en vacío y ya puedo soldar con electrodo de 2.4 mm suficiente para trabajos livianos, y si algun día necesito soldadura mas robusta simplemente elimino el reactor, a te comento que al ser mi economía bastante precaria, todos los materiales son reciclados, por ejemplo el reactor ha sido hecho con 13 alambres cal.21 AWG puestos en paralelo y forrados con cinta de algodon para hacer el equivalente del 10 AWG estos alambres fuerón obtenidos de yugos deflectores de televisores malogrados. Esperando que mi experiencia te sea util estamos a tu disposición  para cualquier otro comentario, saludos.

Para carlosdaniel, el calibre del alambre para el reactor tiene que ser el mismo que el secundario de tu transformador ya que tiene que soportar toda la corriente de salida, como no informas la potencia de tu soldadora, supongo que se trata de un alambre calibre 4 AWG este choke o inductancia o reactor tien varios propositos el principal es proteger los diodos cuando el electrodo se queda pegado, tambien el de allanar las ondulaciones de la corriente pulsante,generar un pico de tensión para establecer el arco con mas facilidad, en cuanto a las derivaciones te sugeriría no hacerlas ya que por el calibre del alambre tan grueso es dificil trabajarlo y mas bien utilizar el regulador de amperajes que debe tener tu soldadora para adecuarla a diferntes electrodos. Saludos


----------



## gerard07 (Feb 1, 2010)

hola amigos:
               gracias por los aportes le comento que ya he terminado mi soldadora casera










la arme con algunas cosas recicladas y otras nuevas, tiene un ventilador tipo turbina de 220v control de potencia como el que aparece en este foro en la pagina 4 creo usando dos tic 263 









tambien tiene ojos de buen para encendido e indicador de potencia









saludos a todos y muchas gracias por los aportes!!









lo bueno es que estoy soldando con electrodos de 2mm hasta los de 3.5mm
salduos y gracias por todo





                                                                gerard07


----------



## luis garcia parra (Feb 4, 2010)

estimados compañeros del foro deseo me puedan ayudar con una maquina comander 400 ya que el problema esta en la falla src deseo saber quien de ustedes pude resolver esa falla y les agrdeceria me orienteny me puedan dar datos tecnicos de ella.


----------



## sevset (Feb 9, 2010)

luis garcia parra dijo:


> estimados compañeros del foro deseo me puedan ayudar con una maquina comander 400 ya que el problema esta en la falla src deseo saber quien de ustedes pude resolver esa falla y les agrdeceria me orienteny me puedan dar datos tecnicos de ella.



Que tal. aqui puedes encontrar informacion de tu equipo:

http://www.mylincolnelectric.com/Catalog/lecooperatorsmanualsearch.aspx

De lo contrario, especifica que informacion requieres del manual de servicio porque es algo amplio.

Suerte.


----------



## walter11874 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola gerard07, muy bueno tu proyecto, ya que estoy en el mismo camino, te pregunto para despejar algunas dudas, José Rivero me encamino bastante el también construyo una maquina pero con un trafo del tipo ventana en esta misma pagina nº17 esta completa la descripcion de lo que estoy proyectando, mi pregunta el trafo que utilizaste es el tipo de laminas E e I? si es posible saber el tipo de laminación, yo poseo laminas de un cargador de baterías reciclado por las dimensiones es del tipo "laminación 500" dimensiones A=32 B=96 C=63 D=192 E=160 todas en mm, el primario lo voy a realizar con alambre de 2,5mm y el secundario con alambre de 3,2mm de cobre ambos, el circuito de regulación lo comprendo y no me es difícil desarrollar, en lo que me falta despejar mas dudas para no cometer errores es en el transformador, lo que pasa que errores mas grosos se cometen en este ultimo con el consiguiente costo para el bolsillo, si tenes alguna formula para el calculo de vueltas para el primario y el secundario te voy a agradecer me la comentes o si podes guiarme para concluir mi proyecto, muchas gracias Walter Santa Fe cap. Argentina


----------



## cristobal81 (Mar 6, 2010)

que tal amigos del foro:
una consulta: tengo *2 diodos SKN 240/04 marca semikron* quiero hacer un *rectificador de onda completa *para una maquina de soldar 
marca: miller 
modelo: Q130
alimentacion en el primario: 110/220V.
voltaje de vacío entre la tierra y portaelectrodo: 80V. 
control de corriente: nucleo movil

ya tengo los disipadores de aluminio, ventilador, bobina (inductor),para que no utilice capacitores.

La *duda es sobre el diagrama de conexion*, no sé como conectar los diodos ¿es obligatorio utilizar 4 diodos para hacer un puente? o puedo hacerlo con solo 2 diodos.
la otra duda es que si es necesario conectarle un varistor y como hacerlo para estas caracteristicas. 
y por último, si no se puede hacer un rectificador de onda completa solicito su ayuda para fabricar por lo menos un rectificador de media onda con estos materiales.
espero seguir contando con sus comentarios, gracias. 


que tal fogonazo?¨

solicito tu ayuda para que me confirmes si esta bien un diagrama de rectificador de onda completa diseñado con 2 diodos skn240/04 que posteé en el foro en la pagina 17 para una maquina miller modelo Q130. te adjunto un archivo con fotos de la maquina y componentes.
Un técnico reparador de maquinas me dijo que está bien pero mi dudas es en la bobina de choque, si debe ir en el positivo o en el negativo, y si debe llevar un varistor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2010)

cristobal81 dijo:


> que tal fogonazo?¨
> 
> solicito tu ayuda para que me confirmes si esta bien un diagrama de rectificador de onda completa diseñado con 2 diodos skn240/04 que posteé en el foro en la pagina 17 para una maquina miller modelo Q130. te adjunto un archivo con fotos de la maquina y componentes.
> Un técnico reparador de maquinas me dijo que está bien pero mi dudas es en la bobina de choque, si debe ir en el positivo o en el negativo, y si debe llevar un varistor.


No se que tengo que ver yo con máquinas de soldar, pero igualmente te puedo decir que esta mal.
Si miras bien ambos diodos quedan en serie, además de que para rectificar onda completa con solo 2 diodos necesitas transformador con punto medio y ambas ramas iguales, que no es tu caso.

Yo pondría ambos diodos en paralelo sobre el terminal que dibujaste como "Tierra", no te olvides que un electrodo "Pegado" al soldar es un cortocircuito de miles de Ampere.


----------



## lincesur (Abr 15, 2010)

saludos lomadelalata
gracias por responder la averia que tiene es que ha roto  los igbt marcados como 
q16 y q17  y aunque les he puesto otros dspues de comprobar posibles cortocircuitos
los vuelve a romper , dejo un par de imagenes  ,si no son suficientes me comentas y vuelvo a subir imagenes
[IMG=http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/3047/dscf1797h.jpg][/IMG]
[IMG=http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/368/dscf1800d.jpg][/IMG]
de nuevo gracias por tu ayuda
un saludo
lincesur


----------



## soldar (May 3, 2010)

Saludos,

necesitaría ayuda para conectar una máquina de soldar. La marca es Aguila:

Tipo: M-5-L 
Ref. B-2366
40 A

Resulta que se me quemó el interruptor selector de la tensión de entrada 220/380. NO es 
trifásica. Ahora tengo los 5 cables que iban al interruptor sueltos y no sé cómo se conectan. Es una máquina antigua tipo transformador con devanado en columna. Esos cinco cables es lo único que tiene. Van al primario. Creo que lleva una reactancia para regular la intensidad. En el secundario (masa y pinza) todo en ordén. Sus colores son:

- Rojo (baja por un lado de las bobinas, los demás van juntos al otro lado) 
- Blanco
- Blanco  2
- Negro 
- Amarillo

No he podido desmontar para ver donde van conectado en la bobina.
- El negro y blanco van por la misma manguera


Mi intención era sustituir el interruptor por tres bornes, para conectar con a 220V con 
el izquierdo y central, y 380V con el central y derecho.

Así O O O

No he encontrado nada en internet sobre esas marca o máquina. Si encontráis algo pasádmelo por favor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2010)

soldar dijo:


> Saludos,
> 
> necesitaría ayuda para conectar una máquina de soldar. La marca es Aguila:
> 
> ...


 

Esas máquinas son mono - bifásicas , o sea se conectan a 220 Vac , o a dos fases de 380 Vac. Así que el transformador tiene tres cables , un común , una derivación para 220 y el final para 380. Los otros dos cables son los de salida al enchufe.

Una forma de medirlo podría ser bobinarle 10 espiras de cable (no importa el diámetro y puede ser cable de tendido electrico aislado en plastico) y conectarlo a un transformador de 12 Vac y entonces medir las tensiones en los cables que salen del secundario para ver cual es 0 , cual 220 y cual 380.

Suerte !


----------



## soldar (May 4, 2010)

No lo entiendo. ¿Salida al enchufe?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2010)

Si enchufe = ficha que va conectada al tomacorriente , cable de conección a linea.

Saludos !


----------



## soldar (May 5, 2010)

Saludos,

Los dos cables que dices de enchufe también van a la bobina


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2010)

Hacé la prueba que te comenté antes , le enrollás 10 espiras de cable común a una de las piernas del transformador y le conectas ahí un transformador de 12 V ac y te hacés un planito con los 5 cables y todas las tensiones que midas entre ellos. OJO ! SIN ENCHUFAR LA MÁQUINA

Saludos !


----------



## soldar (May 5, 2010)

eliminado por soldar


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2010)

Le construis un bobinado de 10 espiras y lo alimentas con 12 volts de alterna y medis todas las tensiones entre los 5 cables sueltos.

Saludos !


----------



## soldar (May 5, 2010)

Eliminado por soldar


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2010)

NO NO NO , digo que le construyas un bobinado nuevo de prueba en una de las piernas del transformador de la soldadora con 10 espiras de cable común y lo conectás a un transformador (otro) de 12 Vac y ese pequeño transformador lo conectas a la electricidad , la ficha de la máquina no se conecta a ningún lado para esta prueba.

Y medís todas las tensiones entre los 5 cables y las anotas cuidadosamente en un papel.

Saludos !


----------



## soldar (May 5, 2010)

No tengo acceso al transformador para hacer eso

Si te fijas en las fotos, los devanados están en el interior de una reactancia "jaula" que la es que me saca diferentes intensidades para soldar


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2010)

Bueno entonces conseguite un transformador de entre 30 y 60 Vac , se lo conectás a donde van la masa y el electrodo de soldar, enchufás dicho transformador a línea (LA MÁQUINA NO) y tomás todas las tensiones entre los 5 cables sueltos.

Saludos !


----------



## soldar (May 5, 2010)

Un cargador electrónico de baterías de coche de hasta 24V ¿me serviría o es sólo para continua?

Una vez que tenga localizados los 3 cables (220,380 y 0) ¿qué hago con los otros dos? ¿Los tengo que unir?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2010)

soldar dijo:


> Un cargador electrónico de baterías de coche de hasta 24V ¿me serviría o es sólo para continua?


 
No , no te sirve , tiene que ser corriente alternada de 50 o 60 Hz.

Saludos


----------



## soldar (May 6, 2010)

Saludos,

Ok. Pero.. si localizo los cables de 220V, el común y el de 380V  ya tengo lo que quiero para enchufar, O O O, tres bornes, así evito montar el interruptor que se suele quemar. Entonces, los otros 2 cables ¿cómo van a ser del enchufe, cómo decías?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2010)

Tomá todas las tensiones y salimos de dudas !

Saludos !


----------



## soldar (May 6, 2010)

No tengo transformador de 12


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2010)

Pedí una soldadora eléctrica prestada (de las comunes a transformador , no de las conmutadas ni las de continua) y usas la salida de la prestada para meterle tensión a la salida de la tuya y medis los 5 cables.

Saludos !


----------



## soldar (May 7, 2010)

Saludos,

he conectado otra soldadora, de secundario a secundario, al mínimo de intensidad y conectada al borne de máxima intensidad de la pinza (+) de la máquina que estoy probando, con una tensión de 50 Volts. He medido todas las combinaciones posibles de los 5 cables y me dan estas tensiones (las demás combinaciones son 0 V)

Blanco-Amarillo= 160 Volts
Blanco2-Blanco = 42 V
Amarillo - Blanco2 = 117 Volts
Negro- Rojo = 160 Volts

¿Cómo lo ves?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2010)

Complicadito !

Pregunta , los cables de la alimentaciòn a dónde van ?

Quizás haya que repetir las medidas incluyéndolos 

Saludos !


----------



## soldar (May 7, 2010)

Hola,

los cables de alimentación iban al interruptor y del mismo interruptor salen los 5, fíjate en las patillas de cobre. Del enchufe que hay en la tapa y sus cables azules no hagas caso.


----------



## lomadelalata (May 13, 2010)

lincesur dijo:


> saludos lomadelalata
> gracias por responder la averia que tiene es que ha roto los igbt marcados como
> q16 y q17 y aunque les he puesto otros dspues de comprobar posibles cortocircuitos
> los vuelve a romper , dejo un par de imagenes ,si no son suficientes me comentas y vuelvo a subir imagenes
> ...


 
te adjunto el esquema de tu potencia Ver el archivo adjunto Potencia 145.pdf

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2010)

soldar dijo:


> Saludos,
> 
> he conectado otra soldadora, de secundario a secundario, al mínimo de intensidad y conectada al borne de máxima intensidad de la pinza (+) de la máquina que estoy probando, con una tensión de 50 Volts. He medido todas las combinaciones posibles de los 5 cables y me dan estas tensiones (las demás combinaciones son 0 V)
> 
> ...


 

Digamos que tenés un bobinado : ROJO - 160 Vac - NEGRO

Y otro doble : BLANCO - 42 Vac - BLANCO2 - 117Vac - AMARILLO = total 160 Vac.

En rigor la suma de los de de "160" sería para 380 , así que hagamos la corrección !


*ROJO - 190 Vac - NEGRO*

*BLANCO - 50 Vac - BLANCO2 - 140Vac - AMARILLO = total 190 Vac.*

*Así que para 380 iría ROJO - NEGRO en serie con BLANCO - AMARILLO*

*Y para 220 sería ROJO - NEGRO en serie con BLANCO - BLANCO2.*

Ahora te toca ver cual es la fase correcta, o sea si conectas NEGRO CON BLANCO y enchufás ROJO Y BLANCO2 . . .   

o si conectás ROJO CON BLANCO y enchufás NEGRO Y BLANCO2.

Tenés que hacer la prueba *con un fusible o una llave térmica de 6 o 10 Amp*.

Y comentanos como te fué !

Saludos !


----------



## lincesur (May 14, 2010)

lomadelalata dijo:


> te adjunto el esquema de tu potencia Ver el archivo adjunto 33456
> 
> Saludos


saludos
muchas gracias lomadelalata por tu amabilidad al ofrecerte y subir la informacion
abusando de tu amabilidad , si tienes alguna idea de porque se estropea el componente
me harias un favor inestimable
lo dicho , muchisimas gracias 
un saludo


----------



## soldar (May 15, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Digamos que tenés un bobinado : ROJO - 160 Vac - NEGRO
> 
> Y otro doble : BLANCO - 42 Vac - BLANCO2 - 117Vac - AMARILLO = total 160 Vac.
> 
> ...



Genial! ¡Muchas gracias DOSMETROS!

Estaba un poco desesperanzado al ver que ponías que estaba complicadito, pero ayer miré el foro y vi tu respuesta. Me costó un poco comprenderla porque es obvio que no entiendo mucho del tema, pero me hice un esquema y lo vi claro. 

Hoy lo he probado con las dos tensiones y todo perfecto. ¡Y a la primera! ya que, vi que el rojo por su localización debía ser "el extremo" de la bobina simple.

Esta es la configuración:

(ROJO-190Vac-NEGRO) en serie con (BLANCO-50Vac-BLANCO2-140Vac-AMARILLO) 

Uniendo negro con blanco me quedan los 3 bornes que quería.

¡BUEN TRABAJO!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2010)

Me alegra que haya salido funcionando .

Saludos !


----------



## heftyblood13 (May 30, 2010)

Hola

Podrían ayudarme con esta situación?

Tengo un soldador al que se le quemo el selector switch (110v off 220v), he pensado hacer una conección fija para tensión de 110v ó 220v controlado por un interruptor, como tendría que configurar la conección de los alambres para que trabaje, dejo la fotografia del aparato y un diagrama que trate de hacer. 

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4047/4647657318_232a058224_b.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4007/4647710710_077349133f_o.jpg

Un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2010)

¡Bienvenido al Foro!

¿Y por que no reponerle dicho selector?

Saludos !


----------



## heftyblood13 (May 30, 2010)

Gracias!

Reponer el selector sería lo mejor pero no creo que pueda encontrar uno, a menos que funcione otro que no sea el original (http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4054/4641638645_5964ae524c_b.jpg) 

¿Podría funcionar uno de cualquier soldador?

Gracias por responder.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2010)

Siiiiiiiii , cualquier llave inversora que cumpla con las especificaciones que tiene esa impresa en la etiqueta , te va a andar.

No es necesario que sea para soldadoras electricas , cualquier llave inversora genérica servirá. Rotativa o a palanca.

Consejo , con llave en mano a recorrer casas de electricidad y pedir una "similar" que cumpla con las mismas caracteristicas.

El montaje mecánico será otra historia.

Otra posibilidad sería un CONTACTOR (especie de selectora que se acciona con un electroiman interno) y una llavecita que lo comande puesta en el frente del equipo.

Saludos !


----------



## heftyblood13 (Jun 1, 2010)

Tomando tu consejo, ayer me tome parte del día para buscar un selector que pudiera servir y fue algo desilusionante, lo único que encontre es una llave inversora de palanca como esta: http://www.fabletybertoni.com/catalogo/l03/SS-3223W.jpg , pero solo habían de 15 amperios y el selector defectuoso dice 25 amperios.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2010)

OK ¿Usas los dos inversores o solo uno? Porque si usaras solo uno podrias ponerle los de la llave en paralelo y tendrías mas o menos los 30 Amp.


----------



## heftyblood13 (Jun 1, 2010)

Solo uso un inversor. 

Por ahí en unas cajas que guardado, encontre un apagador de 30 Amp. http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1295/4660670314_fdfa8465a0_b.jpg
¿Crees que pueda servir para una conección fija?


----------



## miyer alfonso (Jun 1, 2010)

saludos, se puede trabajar con un transformador de 110 de entrada y 50 voltios de salida, 
la regulacion del secundario se puede hacer, regulando el primario.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2010)

¿ Es inversor ? . . . o vas a dejarle solo una tensión fija ?


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola a todos, indagando en la red para averiguar el valor de la inductancia que va en serie con el cable del portaeletrodo que yo lo instalo en la salida positiva de la soldadora encontre que tiene que estar alrededor de 2 mH, buscando en los desarmaderos encontre algunos toroides de ferrite. A partir de alli, conecte 23 alambres esmaltados de 0,70mm. para hacer un conductor de 4mm. de diametro y lo enrolle alrededor del toroide, consegui 1,8 mH . Adjunto fotos. Les comento que tengo que soldar en la minimapotencia con electrodo de 2mm. 6013 para no perforar la chapa.
Carlos Daniel


----------



## miyer alfonso (Jun 2, 2010)

hola tu puedes regular la entrada del transformador con el devanado primario, y en el secundario varia el voltage, manejando amperaje he realizado un soldador de corriente continua, para soldar aluminio con este sistema me trabaja perfecto. puedes soldar con electrodos como electrodos para soldar chasis de carro y trabaja perfecto, y el voltaje de salida lo varias con un potenciometro como un radio he manejado corrientes hasta de 2000 amperios en el secundario.

Te enviare informacion si lo necesitas.......


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Jun 4, 2010)

Adjunto el inductor que fabrique


----------



## luis garcia parra (Jun 10, 2010)

Napesh dijo:


> hola amigos,
> 
> soy nuevo en este foro y me gustaría aportar dentro de lo que mas pueda sobre electrónica de potencia.
> trabajo reparando maquinas de soldar desde fuentes convencionales (lineales) hasta Inversoras.
> ...


estiamdo napesh deseo saber si  me pueden ayudar ya que tengo 2 maquina de soldar una es kemmpi MINARC 140  y la otra es indura invertig 180c ambas tienen problemas en el arco ya revise la etapa de conjtrol y los mosfets y diodos de potencia por lo cual deseo si me puedes ayudar con loos diagramnas de ambos si es que los tienes , te agrdeceria mucho ya que estoy analizando cual seria el proeblema.



Fogonazo dijo:


> No se que tengo que ver yo con máquinas de soldar, pero igualmente te puedo decir que esta mal.
> Si miras bien ambos diodos quedan en serie, además de que para rectificar onda completa con solo 2 diodos necesitas transformador con punto medio y ambas ramas iguales, que no es tu caso.
> 
> Yo pondría ambos diodos en paralelo sobre el terminal que dibujaste como "Tierra", no te olvides que un electrodo "Pegado" al soldar es un cortocircuito de miles de Ampere.


hola estiamdo colega deseo saber si  me puedes ayudar ya que tengo 2 maquina de soldar una es kemmpi MINARC 140  y la otra es indura invertig 180c ambas tienen problemas en el arco ya revise la etapa de conjtrol y los mosfets y diodos de potencia por lo cual deseo si me puedes ayudar con loos diagramnas de ambos si es que los tienes , te agrdeceria mucho ya que estoy analizando cual seria el proeblema.

escribi a ambos porque se que ame ayudaran en mi problema gracias


----------



## joaquinar (Jun 18, 2010)

Buen dia muchachos soy Joaquin de San Juan Argentina, quisiera saber su opinion si puedo mejorar esta soldadora, creo faltaria algo de filtrado a la salida, pero como no soy tecnico solicito vuestra opinion:

La Maquina es una marca DECA  Italiana de 150 AMP con picos de 
*Voltaje:*      45 a  55 volts
*Amperaje:*  35 a 143 Amperios.
*Amperios s/electrodo:*       1,6mm            2mm            2,5mm                   3,25mm
                                            35 Amp       55 Amp         85 Amp                   140 Amp
*Ciclo:* 50 Hz.
*Bobinado:* de Aluminio pintado cobre con barniz.(primario y secundario) tiene nucleo movil.
*Ventilación :* Forzada por un ventilador en la parte de atrás que saca el aire de la maquina y provocando que ingrese aire mas frío por ranuras en los costados cerca del frente.

Se coloco un puente de 4 diodos(reforzados) . En este caso  utilice Diodos  260U1200    algunos dicen 260U120  son iguales ;   la traducción es 260 AMPERIOS  1.200 VOLTS. Bien reforzaditos para que no tomen temperatura fácilmente  de todas formas para ubicarlos firmemente se montaron utilizando un disipador de Aluminio.

El disipador se diseño a medida para que entre en el gabinete de la soldadora y permita fijar el diodo firmemente y a la vez ayudar a disipar calor en caso de calentarse (se agrego grasa conductora en el contacto del cuerpo del Diodo con el disipador), se estimo poco probable que levante temperatura dado lo reforzado del Diodo.

Para mantener aislado el diodo y su disipador  se monto todo sobre una placa de pertinax de 4mm de espesor la que se sujeto al chasis de la maquina de soldar utilizando un bastidor con planchuelas.(se ve en la foto).

*Capacitores:* Debido al riso de la corriente(metralleta) se colocaron dos capacitores de 37.000 Uf y 70 v en paralelo para alisar el riso de salida  pero por alli se corta la soldadura o no suelda lo mas continuo que se desea. En la foto los dibuje donde estan colocados. (todavia no le puse resistencia de descarga).

http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/5623/afoto03300concapacitore.jpg

http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/3669/diodosrectificadores60.jpg

Me interesa como mejorarla si se estima conveniente, he leido que algunas tienen colocado una resistencia de inductancia(me conviene? como es? como se calcula?).alguna otra modificacion''.
desde ya muchas gracias..............un abrazo  Joaquin


----------



## José Rivero (Jun 21, 2010)

hola joaquinar, te comento que hasta donde he podido ver todas las soldadoras de C.C.tienen en la salida un reactor, los fabricantes no dan datos técnicos, pero puedes probar haciendo uno, tienes que conseguir alambre esmaltado del mismo calibre del secundario de tu máquina y hacer una bobina de unas 20 espiras en un nucleo de transformador, que puede ser uno de aprox 20 cm2 de area, te comento que te puede servir uno de microondas malogrado, le botas todo los bobinados y en su lugar le fabricas tu nueva bobina, lo conectas en serie a la salida, entre los diodos y los condensadores, y vas a tener mejoría. saludos


----------



## joaquinar (Jun 22, 2010)

Hola Jose Rivero,muchas graciaspor tu consejo,  te entiendo lo que indicas lo pondre en practica a ver si mejora, una consulta esa bobina la tengo que colocar a la salida del puente de diodos y antes de la conexcion de los capacitores ahora,  LA PREGUNTA es:  la bobina la coloco en la salida positiva o en la masa...   un abrazo  JOAQUIN


----------



## José Rivero (Jun 22, 2010)

Hola joaquinar, es indiferente en cualquier línea que la pongas, lo que si tienes que cortar la línea e intercalarla en serie, ten en cuenta que tiene que soportar toda la corriente que entrega la salida de tu máquina,saludos


----------



## TULLIO (Jun 28, 2010)

Hola joaquinaror favor podrias subir un esquema completo de como estan conectados los diodos y los capacitores,ya que no se consigue leer con nitides lo que esta escrito TULLIO


----------



## joaquinar (Jun 29, 2010)

Hola TULLIO  a ver si alli podes verlo al esquema, es simple un puente completo de rectificacion de 4 diodos , los capacitores estan conectados donde estan las flechas que salen del puente con signo positivo y negativo alli se conectan los capacitores respetando la polaridad, nada mas    un abrazo Joaquin   
http://img824.imageshack.us/i/diodosrectificadores60.jpg/

http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/3669/diodosrectificadores60.jpg

Hola TULLIO  a ver si este otro creo que se verá mejor, te cuetno que estoy viendo de colocar un reactor inductancia entre el puente y los capacitores pero esta en estudio ya que no lo se calcular   un abrazo  Joaquin 
http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/5628/diodosrectificadores.png


----------



## TULLIO (Jun 29, 2010)

joaquinar; muchas gracias, ya entendi. Lamentablemente no te puedo dar una mano con el calculo del reactor inductancia. Cuando necesito alguno, si se el valor necersario, voy probando con alambre de seccion adecuada a la intensidad y comprobando el valor de la inductancia con un medidor que tengo. Mas de una vez comprobe que el valor por calculo no tenia relacion con lo que me indicaba el medidor. Voy a conseguir los materiales y armar el circuito como lo hicistre vos. El reactor dicen es imprescindible para el caso de quedar el electrodo pegado. Un abrazo.


----------



## joaquinar (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola Jose Rivero  y todos los interesados,  estuve averiguando y en una casa de bobinados me indicaron que tenia que hacer un transformador carrete plastico de enrollamiento con nucleo de hierro-silicio (pesadisimo). primera pregunta:
1- La bobina de chique si o si tiene que ser montada en un nucleo de hierro(transformadr) o puede ser en un nucleo de grafito(barra) o nucleo de Grylon(barra)  o SIN NUCLEO???  en cada caso que efecto positivo o negativo tendria la bobina de choque al pasar el maximo de potencia por ella...

2- Si la bobina la armo sobre un nucleo barra la barnizo y le saco la barra (O sea sin nucleo) funciona bien??...o genera mas temperatura??...

3- He visto algunos diagramas/esquemas de donde colocar la bobina de choque, es cierto lo que dices que algunos los ponen indistintamente en la salida positiva o negativa; pero la duda que me quedó (teniendo en cuenta que si el corto se realiza en el electrodo al pegarse) algunos esquema colocan la bobina de choque entre el puente de diodos y la conexcion de capacitores   y otros esquemas la colocan entre los capacitores y la salida de cables a la pinzas(se entiende?)  tambien es indistinto colocarlas en cualquier de esos lugares o que pro y contras tendria cada uno de esos lugares??....

4-Haré yo mismo el bobinado segun lo que dijo Jose Rivero, ahora al no tener medidor de inductancia como me daré cuenta que llegue al mejor numero de vueltas de la bobina? conectando y soldando, cortando una vuelta y probar de nuevo  y asi????
Nunca hice esto por ello recurro a vuestra experiencia.
un abrazo  Joaquin


----------



## José Rivero (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola joaquinar, preguntas 1 y 2 negativo, tiene que tener de todas maneras nucleo de hierro, las que he podido ver todas son de nucleo de hierro, el nucleo tiene dos efectos, el primero es de recortar los picos de tension del rectificado para hacerla mas continua, mas pura o dicho de otra forma menos pulsante y el segundo es el de acumular energia en forma de magnetismo la que es descargada bruscamente al momento de despegar el electrodo y poder establecer el arco con mas facilidad, no se si algun ingeniero electricista que este en el foro nos puede asesorar en la forma de calcular este bendito reactor. Te comento que solo soy un empirico que a fuerza de desarmar y probar y malograr cosas he ido aprendiendo algo, saludos y siempre comenta los resultados para que de esta manera podamos ir aprendiendo todos.


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola a todos, hace un mes me acabo de comprar una soldadora MIG marca DOWEL en la Argentina de 195 amp. ni bien me llego la destape para ver como estaba armada y la calidad de los componentes, Gratamente satisfecho con la compra, ahi mismo coloque el inductametro en la inductancia (reactor, choque etc.) y medi un valor de 3,3 mH. Espero que le sirva como dato, esta estaba armada en un nucleo del tipo de los transformadores.
Carlos Daniel


----------



## joaquinar (Jul 12, 2010)

Hola Carlos Daniel  podras colocar algunas fotos y medidas de la bobina de inducion??' tamaño en cm del nucleo y maso el calibre del alambre y si se puede las vueltas que se alcanzan a ver??
muchas gracias    un abrazo  Joaquin


----------



## BenDaryo (Jul 12, 2010)

aunque no se refiere directamente a maquinas de soldar pero si  a una de sus herramientas la careta con visor de oscurecimiento automatico lectronico, y bueno de aportar no mucho mas bien es una pregunta: es para saber si alguien sabe como repara los cascos esos de soldar con  arco, los cuales tienen un visor de oscuresimiento electronico que  cuando esta frenete al arco se cscurece autoamticamente y cuando dejas  de soldar vuelve a su estado normal, el problema es que no puedo hacer  que se oscurezca bien, colo lo hacuia al principio cuando estaba nuevo  ahora se oscurece pero aun asi no llega la nivel que dice tener, desde  (8-14) creo que se quedo en el minimo valor y ya le he cambiado el  potenciometro que lo regula, primero se lo cambie por uno mas alto, nada  luego por una mas bajo valor y nada y ahora tiene el mismo original y  sigue igual, ya le he revisado las baterias y la fotocelda a Y LOS DIODOS O sensores que lleva uno a cada lado de la parte de  arriba del visor y nada.asi que es para ver si me pueden ayudar a  resolver y de ante mano gracias...


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Jul 18, 2010)

Hola a todos, con respecto a la mascara para soldar a mi  me paso lo mismo que a vos. Al principio creia que no tenia baterias internas pues creia que todo funcionaba con la fotocelda. Revisando en la red comprobe que tenia dos baterias soldadas en el inteior de litio de 3v. como es muy dificil y critico desamar el gabinete donde esta la electronica, con cuidado instale dos portapilas para ese tipo de baterias en el exterior del gabinete, aunque parecia que una de ellas tenia la tension correcta, la cambie igual, y santo remedio, hasta ahora funciona como el dia que la compre.
Carlos Daniel

Hola a todos, aqui les dejo la foto de la soldadora MIG, abajo a la derecha de la foto esta el inductor comentado

Carlos Daniel


----------



## joaquinar (Jul 19, 2010)

Hola Carlos Daniel muchas gracias por la foto, segun alcanzo a ver tiene unas diez espiras (no se ve si tiene dos capas) de alambre esmaltado masomenos de 4milimetros(tipo bobina del secundario) y esta en un medio nucleo?  es maso lo que alcanzo a ver.
Mi pedido es el mismo de la mayoria del foro ya que no tenemos datos de la bobina de choque(inductancia) por eso me animo a pedirte un favor.
Cuando la tengas destapada podrias tomar algunas fotos mas de cerca? asi se ve mejor el diseño , si tenes algo de tiempo te agradeceriamos si pudiese hacer un dibujo de la bobina indicando las medidas del nucleo(chapa) la medida del alambre esmaltado(con un calibre o regla bien clara) y la cantidad de espiras(vueltas) que se ven y como esta fijado al gabinete(si esta aislado)    desde ya muchas gracias.....un abrazo  Joaquin


----------



## waltertourn (Jul 20, 2010)

Buenas a todos, soy novato pero con la informacion recopilada en el foro estoy logrando construir mi maquina mig. de momento estoy en el sector alimentador de alambre, si alguien tiene fotos de la disposicion de los roldanas alimentadoras se lo voy a agradecer..estoy fabricando este sistema con un motor de limpiaparabrisas (muy economico y preciso) y hasta ahora me esta respondiendo bien, veamos cuando le coloque los rodillos para alimentar , tambien si tienen algun esquema de la regulacion fina de este motor, (para no hacerlo directamente como viene en un automovil ya que solo tiene 3 velocidades fijas) se agradece por adelantado..salut!


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Jul 23, 2010)

Fijate en este link vas a encontrar infinidad de dibujos de las mig que se hacen los muchachos
http://www.mig-welding.co.uk/forum/index.php

yo comence a hacer la mia, compre el motor de 12v. con reduccion, mande a tornear la maza por donde se desplaza el alambre, me trabe en la torcha ya que no tenia experiencia como funcionaba y de que materiales estaba realizada, al final me compre una mig armada de 180 amp. en 24 cuotitas.
Una vez destapada me encontre con la foto que ya envie, lo que pasa es que si te pones a armar por tu cuenta te ahorrarias un 50% de lo que sale una nueva amen que todo funcione, yo no podia conseguir en mi ciudad la electrovalvula y si la pedia me salia unos 120 pesos argentinos, tenia que destrozar una soldadora de arco para sacar el trafo, tenia el banco de diodos para lograr la corriente que tenian que soportar los diodos, me faltaba la inductancia que parecia que era secreto de estado conseguir el valor, nadie se ponia de acuerdo en el valor y muchas otras cosas que por eso me decici a comprarla, de ninguna manera estoy arrepentido de la compra, ya que es una maravilla el tipo de soldadura que realiza.

Carlos Daniel


----------



## txuanit (Jul 25, 2010)

que tal gente pues a*QU*i me presento, soy txuanit de navarra, en su dìa estudiè electrònica pero de eso ya hace tiempos, y pràcticamente lo tengo olvida*D*o ya que trabaje como electricista bastante tiempo. ingreso en el foro porque me gusta el mundillo y para daros un poco la chapa porque para empezar ya tengo una duda ejjeje.

voy al tema, porque no se donde poner la duda:
pos nada que tengo una màquina de soldar marca fronius transpocket 1400 y la muy hp, no hace ni menciòn de arrancar, el anterior dueño (que me la dio) dijo que lo ùltimo que hacìa la màquina era funcionar segùn en que posiciòn se le pusiera  vamos que si la ponìa en e*L* suelo en segùn que posiciòn, iba y si la cambiaba pos va a ser que no.

c*L*aro el artista anduvo asi hasta que la màquina se harto de cambiar de postura y dijo, a*QU*i me quedo, asi que ahora tengo la fronius (desde hace mas de una año averiada) que la abrí en su dia para ver si se veìa algo extraño y na, comprobe el interruptor de potencia y va, y màs no me meti, pork no se como funciona muy bien y paso de que me cueste mas la salsa que los caracoles.

tengo el esquema *QUE* lo e conseguido por internete:
http://www.dpiaca.com/Fronius/tp1.htm
en la pàgina 34 esta el esquema, si a alguno se le va ocurriendo algo donde medir pa*RA* ir descartando se lo agradeceria, no se ven chips ni condensadores reventados ni na a simple vista, sino la electrònica serìa pan comido eejjeje enga señores un saludo y se agradece, sino la llevarè a zaragoza a la casa a *QU*e me den buena os...ia por arreglarla:cabezon:

gracias de antemano  y birras pa*RA* todos señores

a por cierto, tampoco se encienden los leds frontales de la tarjeta que indican fallo y en tensiòn, me parece que son eso. 

ni que decir tiene que yo de soldar con estas màquinas se poco, donde este un estañador...

pero resulta que ahora me hace falta y màs vale tarde que nunca.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 25, 2010)

Lo que estas describiendo es un falso contacto, al abrir la máquina ve "Golpeando" suavemente con algo aislante para tratar de identificar la zona o componente que causa la avería.
Un buen punto de partida sería el cable de alimentación, y también el fusible de entrada, si es que tiene.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 25, 2010)

Tal como te dice Fogonazo, eso pinta ser un falso contacto. 
Puede estar en un conector, en un relay, en una soldadura de circuito impreso, en un terminal mal apretado o mal identado o hasta en una bornera rota.

Si podés, hacele una sesión de fotos.


----------



## luis amado (Jul 25, 2010)

hola, soy Luis amado le diré que tuve un problema semejante al de txuanit, pero con una motosoldadora Lincoln cuando trabaja con ella tenía que quitarle la tapa frontal, midiendo con un tester pude comprobar que era  un terminal partido o roto así que te recomiendo que cheque toda las conexiones.   
Saludo. Le manda Luis de R.D


----------



## txuanit (Jul 29, 2010)

hola apañeros, pues nada que estos dias he estado fuera (teruel existe!!, ejeej) y como iba a visitar a la chati que estaba currando de mañanas opte por llevarme la maquinita, no sin antes llamar a la casa de fronius en zaragoza que me dijeron que si era tema de la tarjeta, me vendria a costar unos 200 napos mas mano de obra 

asi que ingenuo de mi dije... ya yaaa me la llevo a teruel y cuando curre la xati le echo un ojo
dicho y echo; media peninsula con la màquina a cuestas, y sin saber si funcionaria.

cual fue mi sorpresa cuando tras imprimir mi esquema de la supuesta maquina, que se las trae y encima no pone numeracion de ningun componente por si acaso no sabes cual es, buscate la vida... Pues me puse a medir en entradas salidas de transformadores, desoldè el puente rectificador y lo probe a 220 y nà iba correctamente, luego lo montè, fui midiendo y midiendo y aquello no me daba buena espina...

hasta que tras medir una vez montado el puente en las patillas daba bien, pero la placa era de doble cara, asi ke el problema era que en la cara de arriba justo debajo del puente no hacia contacto el positivo con la placa (en pocas palabras que la via del pad de abajo a la cara de arriba se habìa changao) asi ke dije coññeeee le rasque con un destornillador un poco el barniz de di estaño y tate aquello empezo a funcionar. ahora solo me falta probarlo con electrodo y aprender a soldar jejejje 

pero me da buena espina, por lo menos ahora hace algo 

MUCHAS GRACIAS A LOS QUE ME HABEIS ESCRITO Y A LOS QUE ME HABEIS AGUANTADO 
BIRRAS PA TODOS SEÑORES

PD; PERDON POR LAS FALTAS DE ORTOGRAFIA ESQUE ME E EMOCIONAO Y TO PENSANDO EN MI MAQUINA JEJEJE


----------



## maton00 (Jul 29, 2010)

he aqui un sueño cumplido y una maquina curada
saludos


----------



## txuanit (Jul 29, 2010)

Y 200 y pico euros no robados 
jejeejje
iujuuu


----------



## maton00 (Jul 29, 2010)

hay que saber ahorrar en estos tiempos dificiles aun cada centavo y arreglar cada maquina de soldar carisima descompuesta
saludos


----------



## Danielruizs (Sep 5, 2010)

Saludos amigo Cristobal, agradecido de que te ofrecieras como una guia,  soportada por tu experiencia en electrónica dedicada a maquinas de  soldar, mi consulta es la siguiente:

he visto en algunos vídeos de cursos de soldadura por arco que lo más  recomendable para ese tipo de soldadura es controlar el amperaje y  variar el voltaje (



), claro sabiendo que el voltaje inicial es el doble que  el de trabajo, pero una vez establecido el arco el voltaje variara  automáticamente para mantener el amperaje establecido para los  diferentes electrodos.

  En el principio del tema, presentaron un diagrama probado de un  regulador de tensión, en la cual la intensidad suministrada por la  maquina es proporcional a su capacidad y tensión de operación.

  Para no hacer largo, es posible hacer un control de este tipo, tensión  en vació, tensión de operación, amperaje variable según tipo de  electrodo, por supuesto que la variación del amperaje es manual, por  medio de un potenciómetro, pero según el amperaje dado el voltaje  variaría automáticamente durante el soldado, agradecido por el tiempo.


----------



## pedroal (Oct 16, 2010)

hola soy nuevo por aca, quisiera tener un poco mas de conocimiento sobre hf ,arme un circuito con una bobina de auto un capacitor y una bobina de nucleo de aire y sus chisperos (copia de un cabezal esab) pero reemplaze el trafo de 10000v por un encendido de auto parece andar porque sale un chisporroteo por la bobina de hfbueno 3 mm pero no estoy muy seguro porque al conectarlo a la maquina /transformador rectificado de 150a/e intentar soldar con electrodos en minima se pegan,la pregunta seria si es normal o no debe pegarse nunca?por otro lado al intentar soldar tig,aveces le cuesta arrancar y cuando lo hace esta muy fuerte y quema mucho el material o lo llega a agujerear ,tiende a derretir el tugsteno pese a tener un control electronico como el que esta en este foro (tic263)y si quito la hf no mantiene sola el arco (tengo entendido que en cc deberia hacerlo)
desde ya muchas gracias    pedro ( la plata)


----------



## waltertourn (Oct 16, 2010)

copiaste el circuito esab que esta en este foro?, verifica que hayas puesto el capacitor correcto para alto voltaje, yo lo copie tal cual esta en este foro y al principio parecia que no funcionaba porque se me pegaba el tungsteno pero solo era pulso y maña del soldador


----------



## pedroal (Oct 16, 2010)

puse 25 de 222  5 hileras de 5 capacitores puestas en paralelo
( no lo vi en el foro, recordas en que pag. anda?)
yo pienso lo mismo pero creia que no se tenia que pegar nunca , pero veo q a vos te pasa lo mismo asi que debe ser asi , gracias por responder ,
el capacitor seria de 0,002mf 10000v


----------



## pedroal (Oct 16, 2010)

otra cosa sobre la cual queria preguntar es sobre un trafo que se bobina en el secundario de la maquina , o sea , su primario iria en serie con la salidadel secundario donde va el electrodo ( de mas o menos 3 o 4 vueltas de alambre del mismo de la maquina ) y el secundario de este trafo va a un relay que conmuta el arranque de la maquina en maxima y cuando empieza a soldar la baja a otro punto de menor potencia , lo vi en varios planos pero no especifican numero de vueltas del primario y de secundario , si alguien lo tiene se agradeceria la info....


----------



## waltertourn (Oct 20, 2010)

pedroal dijo:


> otra cosa sobre la cual queria preguntar es sobre un trafo que se bobina en el secundario de la maquina , o sea , su primario iria en serie con la salidadel secundario donde va el electrodo ( de mas o menos 3 o 4 vueltas de alambre del mismo de la maquina ) y el secundario de este trafo va a un relay que conmuta el arranque de la maquina en maxima y cuando empieza a soldar la baja a otro punto de menor potencia , lo vi en varios planos pero no especifican numero de vueltas del primario y de secundario , si alguien lo tiene se agradeceria la info....



estas hablando de la bobina de choke?


----------



## pedroal (Oct 21, 2010)

No , es un trafo que va en serie con la salida (la que va al electrodo) cuando la maquina esta en reposo podes regular una potencia y cuando vos empezas a soldar automaticamente se conmuta a una potencia menor (o sea arranca fuerte y luego baja para no agujerear) 




joaquinar dijo:


> Hola Carlos Daniel muchas gracias por la foto, segun alcanzo a ver tiene unas diez espiras (no se ve si tiene dos capas) de alambre esmaltado masomenos de 4milimetros(tipo bobina del secundario) y esta en un medio nucleo? es maso lo que alcanzo a ver.
> Mi pedido es el mismo de la mayoria del foro ya que no tenemos datos de la bobina de choque(inductancia) por eso me animo a pedirte un favor.
> Cuando la tengas destapada podrias tomar algunas fotos mas de cerca? asi se ve mejor el diseño , si tenes algo de tiempo te agradeceriamos si pudiese hacer un dibujo de la bobina indicando las medidas del nucleo(chapa) la medida del alambre esmaltado(con un calibre o regla bien clara) y la cantidad de espiras(vueltas) que se ven y como esta fijado al gabinete(si esta aislado) desde ya muchas gracias.....un abrazo Joaquin


 
En mi maquina le bobine una inductancia de nuleo abierto ,sobre un nucleo de hierro de 5cm * 7 de largo bobine 3 capas de 10 vueltas y me anda barbaro la dejo como re tranquila como planchada


----------



## lucasjesus (Ene 5, 2011)

Estoy reparando una maquina TIG... El control de potencia lo hace por medio de saturacion del núcleo...  La placa de control consta da dos tiristores SKT10 y dos Diodos en su etapa de potencia... Los tiristores son controlados mediante un pequeño transformador... 
El bobinado de control tiene en paralelo una resistencia de alambre de unos 60Ω y mucha potencia... Tiene unos 30cm de largo...

Mi duda es que tipo de señal le entrega la placa a este bobinado???
Los tiristores y los diodos están bien... Los voltajes de la fuente también...
Que mido para encontrar la falla???
Cualquier cosa subo fotos de la placa...
Gracias


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 5, 2011)

Segun recuerdo ese sistema de control se usaba en fuentes de Tv y se llamaban tipo PAM, al bobinado auxiliar se aplica una tension DC variable, en tu caso se aplica una Dc variable modificando el angulo de disparo del SCR, revisa todo lo referente al SCR, lo demas deberiamos " ver" aunque sea la placa para orientarte, chauuuuuuu


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2011)

lucasjesus dijo:
			
		

> ....Que mido para encontrar la falla???.....


Pero ¿ Cual es la falla ?

A los SCR´s deberían recibir pulsos de disparo para regular la tensión eficaz de salida del rectificador y en consecuencia la corriente de saturación.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 5, 2011)

Si podes poner el modelo de pronto tenemos el esquema y asi es mas facil, chauuuuuu


----------



## lucasjesus (Ene 6, 2011)

Tenía un falso contacto en uno de los tiristores... ahora luego de tocar los trimpots empezó a funcionar bastante bien... 
Midiendo con el tester entre Ánodo y Compuerta (de ambos) y funcionando bien la regulación me da unos 6v... 
Variando el otro trimpot no hace grandes cambios 0,5v +/-... 
Esta maquina funciona ademas con un cabezal TIG... Que aun no probé...
acá les envío unas fotos

[img=http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/672/20110017.th.jpg]
[img=http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/787/20110016.th.jpg]
[img=http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/2720/20110015.th.jpg]
[img=http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/526/20110014.th.jpg]
[img=http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/7545/20110012.th.jpg]


Preguntas: 
Que cambios realiza el otro trimpot??? Cambiara la forma del pulso???
El voltaje de las compuertas esta bien??? O puede estar trabajando muy al limite??? 

Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ene 6, 2011)

Esos presets regulan el rango de trabajo del pote del frente, y por lo tanto no deberias moverlos, porque o te va a quedar una zona muerta del pote o no va a cubrir todo el rango.
Esos presets si no se tiene el manual de servicio de la máquina y peor si no se tiene idea no deben moverse ni tocarse porque en algunos equipos pueden producir daños importantes..... y más cuando se trata de control de potencia. y si por alguna razón se debe mover o retocar se marca y se tiene en cuenta, por ejemplo di una vuelta a la derecha no pasa nada lo vuelvo una vuelta.... si no descalibras todo y luego el equipo funcionara mal no alcanzando la máxima potencia o quedando el mínimo muy alto.


----------



## lucasjesus (Ene 6, 2011)

Entiendo que no se deban tocar... Pasa que ya la habían desarmado antes... Imagínate que "soldaron" un tiristor con pegamento...
Y como no entregaba casi nada de potencia los toque y pude hacer que funcione... Para calibrarlos tuve en cuenta lo que me dijeron los operarios... "la llave principal en mínimo y el pote en 6 suelda perfectamente electrodos de tanto y así"...

Si alguien sabe que voltajes son los correctos en el tiristor y para que sirve el trimpot de la izq. podría regularla mejor y no correría riesgos de que trabaje forzada.

Gracias....


----------



## jorge andrada (Ene 7, 2011)

hola me parece bien que hayas probado mover los pre sets, ya sabiendo que antes de seguro descalibro todo. pero tienes que tener en cuenta que no puedes medir asi como asi la tension de los tiristores ya que son pulsos porque lo que seguramente te manejan los pre set de la parte de los tiristores son  por decir asi angulos de disparos, ofset, y esas cosas por el estilo que con el tester no la vas a poder medir, a eso se lo ve con un osciloscopio por ejemplo, porque todo el sistema de potencia comandado por los tiristores y los trafos de disparo mas la placa de control bienen a ser un control de phase, entoncces te manejan angulos de disparos y no una saturacion de base como si fuese un transistor, el tiristor no funciona nada que ver a un transistor.
yo creo que lo mejor que puedes hacer caceramente ,si no consigues los manuales de la placa y los pre-set que seria lo ideal,  puedes por ejemplo ponerle o si es que tiene un amperimetro de salida de la parte de soldadura, y te llevas de la corriente y del arco que haga esta para regular algunos pre sets, controla que en todo el recorrido del pote general no quede ningun punto muerto o que regulecomo dice panda, porque en eso tiene razon sbre descalibrar los pre sets. 
y mandala a funcionar, y no te `reocupes que si la maquina no esta bien los soldadores que la conocen trabajar te lo comunicaran al toque que le falta fuerza o cualquier cosa que tenga, y si te dicen que linda que esta y tienen mucha mas fuerza que antes en un mismo punto del pote, jajj bajale un poco porque de seguro la estassobreexigiendo un poquito jeej. suerte  hermano bye bye


----------



## lucasjesus (Ene 9, 2011)

Hola a todos... Les cuento... Conecte el cabezal de TIG y funciona de maravilla... El soldador dice que la prefiere a una nueva que compraron recientemente... Segun el está perfecta... Asi que no la toco mas...
Me gustaria tener un osciloscopio pero, la verdad no llego con el dinero... Para probar los tiristores, utilizo un sencillo circuito dimmer, y verifico que atenue de la mitad para arriba y en el caso de los TRIAC's desde cero... Obviamente esto no es presiso y mucho menos funcionando dentro del circuito original...

Estoy muy interesado en aprender sobre como funcionan los amplificadores operacionales dentro de las soldadoras, como hacen el recorte de fase y todo lo relacionado a la reparacion...
Busque en google pero no encontre mucha informacion especifica de soldadoras.. Si alguien sabe donde existe le agradeceria que me facilite dicha informacion...
Muchisimas gracias....


----------



## jorge andrada (Ene 9, 2011)

Hola loco bien si ya la dejaste andando. 
con respecto a las soldadoras si te vas a dedicar a reparar de esas maquinas tienes que tener en cuenta los tipos de metodos electronicos que se utilizan, o sea las tecnoligias y las que ya no se van a utilizar y las que si. siempre hablando de maquinas grandes tig o mig, porque las quiquititas hasta con un dimmer las hacen funcionar, pero las buenas son las grandes.
estan las mauqinas con tiristores, que estan constiituidas por tiristores que son lo que manejan la parte de potencia, y estos son comandados por trafos de disparo, a su ves tienen una circuiteria mas fina que la que maneja a los trafos parra el disparo en los tiristores, la parte logica es la que maneja los tiempos de disparos y la formas, esta parte de control pueden ser de tres maneras, analogicas, diital o conbinadas.
las analogicas utiliza amplificadores operacionales y comparadores, y toda esta clase de arreglos para determinar los pulsos de disparo y hasta cuando por decirlo asi.
en las digitales tenes dos tipos de digitales, tenes la que utilizan conpuertas y arreglos logicos para manejar los disparos y tenes las otras que utilizan microprocesadores, o microcontroladores y convertidores ADC.
y por ultimo las convinadas, que utilizan lo mejor de las analogicas y conbinan con conpuertas logicas y arreglos logicos. 
el principio de funcionamiento de este tipo de soldadora con tiristores se basa en el recorte de la onda o sea lo hace mediante un control de fase, variando el angulo de conduccion de los tiristores aumenta o disminuye la potencia.
a todo este manejo por lo general lo hace sobre el bobinado primario, y en el bobinado secundario tiene una etapa de diosos rectificadores para rectificar la salida, algunas de estas maquinas ponen varios capacitores en paralelo para mejorar la onda de salida, porque en definitiva lo que interesa es que se obtenga la mejor continua posible.
de los modelos que te mesione antes los mas nuevos son porsupuesto las que tienen tiristores y microprocesadores, algunas utilizan triacs tambien, pero basicamente es lo mismo.
las mas antiguas son la que utilizan operacionales en la parte de control, osea que si ves que mas vas a reparar las maquinas mas nuevas no te conviene profundizar tanto en el tema de los operacionales en estas maquinas.
te cuento una asi rpido, una ves me toco reparar una de estas que la placa estaba muy dañada y descuidada, arruinada. y ya me estaba haciendo perder el tiempo el tema de repararla porque no quedaba del todo bien o duraba poco, asi que lo que hice fue, utilizar la etapa de disparo de los tiristores, la parte de la fuente y le puse un microcontrolador le hice un programa y ocn las entradas ADC del micro le conecte los potenciometros para los distintos controles y calibraciones. y quedo de maravillas. 
hay componentes que ya no bienen, bobinas que ya no se consiguen y no podes saber como son porque estan selladas, yodo eso. vos cambias algo y se te quema un unijuntura, o el operacional y te vuelve loco. en algunos casos cuando son maquinas muy viejas y descuidadas conviene reformarlas y nos ahorramos dolores de cabeza.

Luego tienes las otras maquinas aun mas nuevas que son las que tienen mosfets y modulos IGBT,  y el transformador principal de estas ya son con nucleos de ferrite, tal cual como las fuentes conmutadas.
y basicamente funcionan igual que las fuentes conmutadas, pero de mucho mas potencia,
la principal diferencia entre una fuente conmutada y estas soldadoras electronicas aparte del tamaño es; que las fuentes conmutadas controlan y regulan segun el voltaje de salida, en cambio las soldadoras controlan y regulan segun la corriente de salida.  
y sin duda las mejores maquinas parra soldar son estas ulitmas, porque son mucho mas chicas que las otras y tienen mas potencia debido a su principio de funcionmiento de alta frecuencia, como pasa con las fuentes switching, (conmutadas).


Pta: con respecto a las maquinas con tiristores es muy importante que midas bien y tengas los medios para medir bien el o los bobinados, ya que si algo esta mal alli le afectara a tu placa o al funcionamiento.


----------



## lucasjesus (Ene 9, 2011)

Hola Jorge... Gracias por responder...
Mira, generalmente las que me llevan son maquinas de unos diez años de uso... Me encuentro con circuitos de control llenos de amplificadores operacionales...
Como no tengo osciloscopio ando un poco ciego, voy probando estaticamente, y a esto se suma que no se del todo bien como funcionan... 
Vos como aprendiste??? Usas osciloscopio???
Entiendo perfectamente que a veces es mejor no renegar con plaquetas que ya estan de ultima... Tendria yo mismo que armar una especie de modulo universal que pueda incorporar a cualquier soldadora...
Yo algo de PIC's entiendo, pero hasta ahora solo he realizado proyectos sencillos donde lo unico que hago es automatizar...
Vos utilizas las salidas PWM de los PIC's ??? y manejas las entradas analogicas con potenciometros??? Que PIC usas??? yo generalmente uso el 16F628A y programo en basic...
Sinceramente pense que los PIC's eran algo "delicados" para funcionar en una soldadora... 
Una sola vez me llevaron una de las nuevas creo que del tipo inverter... Asi como la destape la devolví... Parecia el mather de una compu... 
Ahora tengo una TIG Merle que me esta volviendo loco...
Al parecer el problema lo tiene en una placa chiquita que oficia de pinza amperometrica... 
Porque al desconectarla funciona como si estuviera directa, a maxima potencia, y si la conecto directamente no hace nada...

Yo empece en esto no hace mucho, casi como de compromiso y resulto que despues se empezo a correr la bola y me empezaron a llamar... Vivo en una ciudad chica y no hay nadie que las haga, y los que hay "sueldan con poxipol 10 minutos"... Imaginate... jajaa
Hace dos meses mas o menos abri mi propio taller y estoy haciendo un poco de todo... 
Vos hace mucho que reparas, como arrancaste??? te dedicas solo a soldadoras o haces de todo???

Un abrazo...


----------



## jorge andrada (Ene 9, 2011)

hola te cuento asi rapidito: yo arranque haciendo electricidad industrial, ocn contactores y todo eso, estrella triangulo y esas cosas, pero como siempre me gusto la electronic la estudiaba de manera aprte, comence cuando hiba los priemros años del secundario, y mi principio de aprendizaje fue en ese entonces desrmar y analizar que era cada cosa que se conectaba con que y recien trataba de deducir como funcionaba, y era un poco dificil en ese entonces considerando que no existia el internet, sueno parece viejo, pero  en realidad no lo soy jeje pero como ya sabemos el internet existe hace relativamente poco tiempo. actualemten tengo 26 años.
luego hacia muchos experiementos en electronicas y por sobre todo siempre me incline con las puertas logicas, y comence a hacer experimentos basicos con puertas logicas, y asi de a poco aprendi a usar transisores y todo eso, y en ese entonces mi meta era poder reparar cosas electronicas, luego se rompio una maquina tig, en donde trabajaba mi padre, y me preguntaron si me animaba a verla, y oviamente con el hambre de aprender y desarmar dije que si, cuando la desarme, ja justo me toco una de esas con microprocesador y pantallas LCD, asi que la miraba y no le entendia, y tenes razon parece una placa madre, entonces me puse a analizar sin conocer el principio de funcionamiento, y e notado que el trafo que esa parte si la sabia, lo manejaban unos componentes que no sabia que eran, y lo medi, ja ja , no sabia lo que media porque no sabia que era, pero yo media intentando ver algo.
fui a una casa de venta de componentes electronicos y pregunte que cuernos era eso, y me digeron un tiristor, wau, una palabra nueba para mi, los hice comprar y antes de probar me puse a deducir como trabajaba la maquina y por una iluminacion divina la comence a comprender, camie los tiristores y funciono, en ese entonces tenia 16 años. mi primera reparacion, luego me deique a estudiarlas mejor porque asi como te paso a vos me comenzaron a mandar de esas maquinas, pero no me gusto mucho cundo me daban de las maquinas viejas, asi que comence a no recibirlas.
luego ya me dedique a estudiarla en serio a la electronica y me dedique a PLC y tornos de control numerico CNC, y como los tornos viejos eran analogicos y los cervos estaban llenos de los amplificadores operacionales, en donde trabajaba hice comprar un osciloscopio y comence a aprenderlo. y bueno asi me hicieron la fama de que repara maquinas de CNC, asi me perfeccione en las maquinas CNC, y las de ahora en dia ya son digitales y computrizadas, asi que estan buenaas y ademas se las puede cobrar bastante bien al trabajo. 
la verdad vi muy poco de pics, yo trabajo con los microcontroladores Freescale de Motorola
con la familia HC908.   los que mas utilizo son los MC68HC908QY4 y MC68HC908JL8, y cuando reforme una placa de control de una soldadora utilize el modulo ADC para leer los pote, y una salida comun para el manejo de los tiristores y a cada tiristor lo comandaba con un optoacoplador MOC3010, que son optos que no tienen control de cruce por cero.
y si ahora mas que nada utilizo el osciloscopio en cuestion de reparaciones de analogica, y aveces en digital tambien lo uso, ademas aparte del osciloscopio que tengo en unos de los trabajo, acondicione mi PC con un programa osciloscopio llamado Zelescope, y le hice una interface asi pueda leer altas tensiones como hasta 600 v.
hoy en dia me especializo y trabajo en una empres en el sector de mantenimiento en la oficina tecnica y hago automatismo y migraciones de PLC y en algunos casos utilizo microcontroladores, lo que si estoy aprendiendo y estudiando es el manejo del puerto serial de micro para comunicaro con un prgrama hecho en bisual estudio.     
cuando mas aprendes mas te das cuenta de que no sabes, o por lo menos asi me pasa eso jeje  suerte amigo la electronica es muy linda pero se necesita mucha paciencia


----------



## cristobal81 (Ene 12, 2011)

Que tal amigos del foro:
necesito asesoria para saber si puedo convertir una maquina cortadora de plasma en una maquina de soldar.
resulta que en mi trabajo tienen una maquina obsoleta de la marca UTP modelolasma 850 trifasica 220/440V en el primario.Tiene quemada la tarjeta y ya no hay repuestos pero los bobinados del trafo estan ok.
 Tome los datos de placa:
 V1= 220V  440V
  I2= 45A     80A
  V2= 110V cd
mi duda es sobre la regulacion de voltaje en el primario para controlar la potencia en la salida (secundario), es decir controlar la corriente para poder quemar electrodos de diferentes diametros, ya que *no tiene nucleo movil*. el compañero Juan jose de este foro en este tema en la pag. 4 mostro un dimmer pero es para una carga monofasica. necesito saber si alguien tiene a la mano algun* diagrama o pag. de la red para diseñar un dimmer trifasico*. solo necesito quemar electrodos 7018 de 3/32" y 1/8". cualquier consejo o aportacion es importante,GRACIAS.


----------



## jajuey (Ene 16, 2011)

Hola,
Estoy muy interesado en hacer algo parecido a un equipo de soldadura pero no necesito todas esas funciones, solo necesito dc  y poder hacer un arco de 100amp en internet encontré un diagrama eléctrico pero no lo entiendo, alguien por favor me lo podria explicar

agradezco toda la ayuda que me brinden


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Ene 18, 2011)

Este dibujo parece ser el circuito de una tig, podrias ser tan amable de poner los valores si los tienes o el sitio de donde encontraste dicho circuito?
Nunca he visto este esquema en la red.
Gracias

Carlos Daniel


----------



## jajuey (Ene 20, 2011)

hola amigos,

disculpame pero no recuerdo de donde lo saque y por mas que me he esforzado buscandolo de nuevo no lo he encontrado, pero si te puedo decir que no tenia valores el diagrama electrico, ademas tenia información detallada del equipo,es un equipo lincoln y un equipo identico es el que yo manejo, donde trabajo, no es para proceso tig, es para electrodo revestido, la entrada es para 220 y 440 en la salida sin carga en dc la medi y es de 50v y cuando enciendo arco desde 100amp hasta 300amp la tensión cae hasta 25v es todo lo que puedo decirr de este diagrama, me gustaria saber si alguien me puede ayudar con esto de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## quiquerulo (Feb 17, 2011)

Disuclpen, alguien tendria informacion de las caracteristicas tecnicas para soldar alumunio, ya que se utilica una forma de onda especial, si es una senoidal normal o con algun cambio. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## jajuey (Feb 17, 2011)

quiquerulo dijo:


> Disuclpen, alguien tendria informacion de las caracteristicas tecnicas para soldar alumunio, ya que se utilica una forma de onda especial, si es una senoidal normal o con algun cambio. Desde ya muchas gracias.



hola, soy soldador desde hace 11 años, lo que puedo decirte es que para soldar aluminio se puede usar una onda senoidal, pero depende de que proceso de soldadura vas a usar (electrodo revestido, mig- mag o tig) y que habilidad tienes el aluminio, debe soldarse con ac,
si se utiliza una onda cuadrada facilitas el cebado del arco, y si aumentas la frecuencia a 40 KHz sera aun mas facil, espero me haya hecho entender y te sirva mi respuesta 


saludos.


----------



## quiquerulo (Feb 19, 2011)

Estimado Jajuey, muchisimas gracias por los datos han sido muy utilies, ya los pondre en practica. El tema es que desarrolle una soldadora TIG, y me preguntaron y soldaba aluminio. Yo sueldo aceros inoxidables y aceros comunes, alumunio solo solde en la escuela secundaria. Adaptares esos datos a la soldadora que estoy desarollando y te estare contando en poco tiempo como funciona. Muchas gracias. 

Quique


----------



## jorge3060 (Feb 23, 2011)

estoy rediseñando una tarjeta de una maquina hobart betamig 2510  pero no logro la estabilidad segun pruebas de un soldador , mi consulta  es : a que se debe la estabilidad he revisado el voltaje de soldadura y permanece constante durante la pruebas , el motor a mi parecer tambien esta estable al jalar el alambre 
espero de su ayuda


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2011)

filtross pon capacitores a chasis ,eso ayuda a la estabilidad,(te refieres a que funciona erraticamente no?)


----------



## jorge3060 (Feb 23, 2011)

me refiero a que todavia existe salpicadura al momento de soldar , al momento de soldar el amperaje oscila mas o menos 10 amperios ,  no se como mejorar la estabilidad de la maquina , tendra algo que ver el tipo de transformador? , este transformador no es original , pero tienes las mismas caracteristicas de que el original


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2011)

no sera que el alambre corre muy rapido?


----------



## jorge3060 (Feb 23, 2011)

el soldador gradua la velocidad de alambre , pero no logra la estabilidad , si me pudieran ayudar a comprender a lo que se refiere el soldador , como lograria una buena estabildad en terminos de corriente y voltaje , o  influyen otros factores como loc condensadores externos , el filtro , u otras opciones que me puedan ayudar a mejorar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2011)

hay ya no tan experto,algún compañero seguro lo sabe,es cuestión de esperar un poco así van contestando
saludos


----------



## tuchoeste (Mar 15, 2011)

jorge3060 dijo:


> me refiero a que todavia existe salpicadura al momento de soldar , al momento de soldar el amperaje oscila mas o menos 10 amperios , no se como mejorar la estabilidad de la maquina , tendra algo que ver el tipo de transformador? , este transformador no es original , pero tienes las mismas caracteristicas de que el original


 
hola el problema es que salpica muncho es dedcir llena de proyeciones al lado de la soldadura 
que gas estas usando y que diametro de alanbre todo influye en la soldadura la variacion de amp deveria ser por el pulso del soldador es decir si aleja o acerca la mano sisi podes comentame si lopudiste solucionar sino con gusto te ayudo . me dedico a la reparacion de maquina de soldar desde hace 20 años y estoy aprendiendo todavia 



jorge3060 dijo:


> el soldador gradua la velocidad de alambre , pero no logra la estabilidad , si me pudieran ayudar a comprender a lo que se refiere el soldador , como lograria una buena estabildad en terminos de corriente y voltaje , o influyen otros factores como loc condensadores externos , el filtro , u otras opciones que me puedan ayudar a mejorar



hola jorge,

podrias explicarme que cambios le hiciste? si no alteraste ninguno de los transformadores no hay razón para que varie la corriente


----------



## xxxxxxxxxx (Mar 29, 2011)

Que tal , alguien que me ayude con este diagrama, alguien me podria dar una idea que funcion tiene este circuito


----------



## jorge3060 (Mar 30, 2011)

mi consulta es que si puedo reemplazar 8 condensadores de 15000uf por 2 condensadores de 68000uf en una maquina mig de hobart , quiero saber si en algo altera la estabilidad de soldadura , tambien quiero saber si quiero modificar el trafo de filtro que biene a la salida , estos cambios alterna a la maquina?


----------



## rubenfer (Mar 31, 2011)

*inverter praxair dc 164i*

Mi consulta es :
Tengo este modelo de maquina averiado , con los 4 transistores de potencia en cortocircuito . mi pregunta es si pensais que si solo pongo uno nuevo en cada lado  podré probar la maquina para ver si llegan bien los impulsos a las puertas .
Los transistores no estan reventados ni quemados y las resistencias de base están bien . 
Digo lo de poner un transistor en cada sitio porque si la maquina no activa el relé esta no funciona.
Los transistores que controlan las puertas de los transistores de potencia son smd y aparentemente no estan mal .
Si alguien pudiera darme una pista sobre este modelo o solución se lo agardecería .
Estoy empezando en la reparacion de estas maquinas y estoy muy interesado .
Un saludo y gracias desde ya .


----------



## astronauta2021 (Abr 4, 2011)

saludos ..aqui les dejo una informacio..como fabricar una pistola para soldadura superfial con aire caliente utilizando un secador de cabello viejo...
http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/8039222/pistola-para-soldadura-superficial_casera_.html


----------



## 2KAMAN (Abr 5, 2011)

hola, mi nombre es sebastian y mi consulta es la siguiente
es posible reparar las maquinas de soldar electronicas sin tener el plano del circuito.??
las maquinas que vemos en la pega son de marca Cemont (italianas)
y por lo general nos las devuelven arto..
por otro lado tengo ana cemont modelo cold 130 y esa maquina la enciendo y no hace nada de nada
que podra ser???
espero una ayudita pa repararla
gracias


----------



## xxxxxxxxxx (Abr 14, 2011)

Que tal buen dia tengo la tarjeta de control y quiero analizar la salida de transformadores de alta frecuancia que llegan a los igbt, alguien sabe del pwm en maquinas de soldar?


----------



## woutnme (May 5, 2011)

xxxxxxxxxx dijo:


> Que tal buen dia tengo la tarjeta de control y quiero analizar la salida de transformadores de alta frecuancia que llegan a los igbt, alguien sabe del pwm en maquinas de soldar?


 
La modulacion de ancho de pulso se usa para estabilizar la corriente en las soldadoras inverter, generalmente mediante una resistencia SHUNT (muy bajo valor 1mOhm, depende modelos) con esta diferencia de potencial puede saber la corriente que circula usando los comparadores de cualquier integrado SG3525,TL494,etc.. varian el ancho de pulso segun haga falta, las tenciones son variadas igual que las configuraciones de los transformadores, con o sin punto medio, enlas soldadoras chinas podemos ver como utilizan semiconductores discretos (en gran cantidad) en maquinas de mejor calidad utilizan modulos de potencia como los de la foto, en el circuito que mostraste anteriormente con el modulo es para limitar la tension en el gate del modulo y tambien para DV/DT del mismo. No soy ingeniero pero las soldadoras inverter no son mas que una fuente de PC a lo bestia. Cualquier duda que te pueda aclara pregunta...
Gracias por leer.



jorge3060 dijo:


> mi consulta es que si puedo reemplazar 8 condensadores de 15000uf por 2 condensadores de 68000uf en una maquina mig de hobart , quiero saber si en algo altera la estabilidad de soldadura , tambien quiero saber si quiero modificar el trafo de filtro que biene a la salida , estos cambios alterna a la maquina?


 
Buenas con respecto a los condensadores como poder, podes pero hay que tener en cuenta que no es lo mismo teniendo en cuanta las ESR (creo q era asi) que es la resistencia interna de los condensadores creo que los de 15000 en paralelo tendran menos que los dos de 68000, con respecto al trafo (es un inductor no un transformador) tene en cuenta que a mayor inductancia tendras mas estabilidad pero menos tension y hay q calcular bien el inductor ya que hay mucha corriente por el, seguramente tiene AIRGAP , separacion del  nucleo. Bueno con los condensadores hacelo que no creo q tengas problemas con lo del inductor a menos q se te queme seguido no lo hagas...
Gracias por leer ... no se corten en corregir si me equivoco.



2KAMAN dijo:


> hola, mi nombre es sebastian y mi consulta es la siguiente
> es posible reparar las maquinas de soldar electronicas sin tener el plano del circuito.??
> las maquinas que vemos en la pega son de marca Cemont (italianas)
> y por lo general nos las devuelven arto..
> ...



Si es posible, mas dificil pero posible. bueno con respecto a la COLD130 pueden ser varias cosas, en la placa de control tendrias que revisar en el gate (o los gates) de los Modulos o transistores si te llega la señal, tambien revisar si llega tension al puente H (320V). De donde eres? yo estoy en cantabria podria repararlas. 
Gracias por leer.



rubenfer dijo:


> *inverter praxair dc 164i*
> 
> Mi consulta es :
> Tengo este modelo de maquina averiado , con los 4 transistores de potencia en cortocircuito . mi pregunta es si pensais que si solo pongo uno nuevo en cada lado podré probar la maquina para ver si llegan bien los impulsos a las puertas .
> ...


 
 Quita los 4 transistores de potencia y con una resistencia de 2ohm y un condensador de las mismas caracteristicas del Cies con esto simulariamos la entrada del transistor (mosfet o IGBT) ahi puedes mirar si la salida de los drivers va bien o no. 
Cualquier duda ya sabes....
Gracias por leer


----------



## lomadelalata (May 11, 2011)

Decime el numero de serie y posteo el manual, para que lo repares, si no enciende seguramente en el Viper50A



2KAMAN dijo:


> hola, mi nombre es sebastian y mi consulta es la siguiente
> es posible reparar las maquinas de soldar electronicas sin tener el plano del circuito.??
> las maquinas que vemos en la pega son de marca Cemont (italianas)
> y por lo general nos las devuelven arto..
> ...


 
Por supuesto, puedes simplemente para comprobar montar solo un transistor por canal, pero no podras soldar. 



rubenfer dijo:


> *inverter praxair dc 164i*
> 
> Mi consulta es :
> Tengo este modelo de maquina averiado , con los 4 transistores de potencia en cortocircuito . mi pregunta es si pensais que si solo pongo uno nuevo en cada lado podré probar la maquina para ver si llegan bien los impulsos a las puertas .
> ...


 
Lo que dibujaste es el lazo de disparo del modulo



xxxxxxxxxx dijo:


> Que tal , alguien que me ayude con este diagrama, alguien me podria dar una idea que funcion tiene este circuito


 
Te comento, para que tengas en cuenta antes de gastar tiempo, un equipo de plasma apela a una alta tension a finde poder ionizar el aire, por lo cual la tension de salida es de 400vdc, un electrodo para dc se fusiona en 35 volt, y con la baja corriente que tienes (80amp) no quemarias ni electrodos de 2.5mm. En definitiva, es preferible reparar el plasma, y comprar un inverter de bajo costo, que va ser portatil, monofasico.



cristobal81 dijo:


> Que tal amigos del foro:
> necesito asesoria para saber si puedo convertir una maquina cortadora de plasma en una maquina de soldar.
> resulta que en mi trabajo tienen una maquina obsoleta de la marca UTP modelolasma 850 trifasica 220/440V en el primario.Tiene quemada la tarjeta y ya no hay repuestos pero los bobinados del trafo estan ok.
> Tome los datos de placa:
> ...


----------



## waltertourn (May 15, 2011)

jorge3060 dijo:


> el soldador gradua la velocidad de alambre , pero no logra la estabilidad , si me pudieran ayudar a comprender a lo que se refiere el soldador , como lograria una buena estabildad en terminos de corriente y voltaje , o  influyen otros factores como loc condensadores externos , el filtro , u otras opciones que me puedan ayudar a mejorar



si tienes estabilidad en el amperaje DC y tienes estabilidad en la velocidad del alambre (descartando estos problemas) y el soldador profesional te dice que no logra soldar bien  lo que posiblemente le pueda estar pasando es el shunt de la masa, cuando no esta bien diseñado se ven "salpicaduras" en la soldadura, tambien pequeños "corte de arco"  o la popular "gotita" en la punta del alambre cuando cortas el arco, debes estudiar este transformador "shunt" para planchar el dc lo maximo posible en soldadoras semiautomatica, lo recomendable si la maquina fue bobinada posiblemente se cambiaron estos valores, pero no tengas miedo, debes hacer este sunt (transformador) con entre 15 y 30 vueltas del mismo alambre que trae el secundario de la maquina (o mayor diametro, o alambre doble, mejor aun), sobre un nucleo puede ser abierto, yo personalmente uso un trefilado de 1 1/2 pulgadas de 15 cm aproximadamente, luego de bobinado le sueldo dos soportes en cada punta (tipo patitas)  para sujetarlo al chasis. Puedes hacerle unas salidas intermedias y anda probando cuando la relacion  este correcta te vas a dar cuenta por la estabilidad , prueba y nos comentas, me queme las pestañas en estas pruebas si necesitas mas ayuda pues aca estamos... saludos


----------



## josedgeo (May 19, 2011)

Hola a todos.-

Muy buena la información brindada por los usuarios en este foro.-
Tengo una soldadora Miller Thunderbolt AC de 225A que funciona espectacularmente bien.-
El problema se esta dando en el momento de encender el equipo.-
En cuanto le doy al switch de encendido la llave térmica de la linea de alimentación "salta".-
No lo hace siempre pero es muy molesto porque lo hace en reiteradas ocasiones.-
Una vez que encendió se puede trabajar perfectamente bien y sin interrupciones.-
Lo que trato de evitar es tener el equipo siempre encendido.-
Ya probé cambiando el interruptor por otro mayor y de mejor marca pero persiste el problema.-
Estuve leyendo en el foro (hace días que lo hago a diario) y no encontré una solución específica.-
Mis preguntas son: 
Un dimmer adecuado soluciona el problema..??
Un "Soft Starter" adecuado soluciona el problema..??
O hay alguna solución más adecuada..??
En fin....
Como se puede evitar que "salte" el térmico en el momento del encendido..??
Aclaro que esta soldadora es solamente un enorme transformador con núcleo de silicio y devanado de aluminio esmaltado.-

Gracias a todos.-


----------



## Nerei (May 28, 2011)

Hola!tengo un problema en una máquina de soldar de marca weco discovery 150T. El problema es que a la entrada de la maquina tiene una tarjeta con dos reles y varios diodos y resistencias, dos condensadores...bueno el caso es que la tarjeta esta quemada y conecte directamente la corriente a la maquina, dandome una tension de salida de 50V. Aun asi al acercar el electrodo a la pieza, este no se funde, solo echa alguna chispita. Aunque aumente o disminuya la intensidad solo hace unas pequeñas chispitas. ¿Cambiando la tarjeta esa de entrada se solucionara el problema?¿O es que la maquina tiene un problema mayor? Gracias a ver si alguien puede ayudarme


----------



## waltertourn (Jun 3, 2011)

josedgeo dijo:


> Hola a todos.-
> 
> Muy buena la información brindada por los usuarios en este foro.-
> Tengo una soldadora Miller Thunderbolt AC de 225A que funciona espectacularmente bien.-
> ...


 

pues si la maquina no muestra problemas de alto consumo y el problema solo lo tienes en el arranque de la misma es que esta mal calculada tu llave termica 



Nerei dijo:


> Hola!tengo un problema en una máquina de soldar de marca weco discovery 150T. El problema es que a la entrada de la maquina tiene una tarjeta con dos reles y varios diodos y resistencias, dos condensadores...bueno el caso es que la tarjeta esta quemada y conecte directamente la corriente a la maquina, dandome una tension de salida de 50V. Aun asi al acercar el electrodo a la pieza, este no se funde, solo echa alguna chispita. Aunque aumente o disminuya la intensidad solo hace unas pequeñas chispitas. ¿Cambiando la tarjeta esa de entrada se solucionara el problema?¿O es que la maquina tiene un problema mayor? Gracias a ver si alguien puede ayudarme


 
esa soldadora es del tipo inverter? no parece ser problema de transformador personalmente calculo que los componentes que sacaste deben ser necesarias para el cebado del arco caso contrario no ubieran estado ahi originalmente, prueba cambiarlos manteniendo los valores de estos y seguro solucionas tu problema


----------



## rasec20 (Jun 3, 2011)

Napesh dijo:


> Me gustaría aportar dentro de lo que mas pueda sobre electrónica de potencia. trabajo reparando maquinas de soldar desde fuentes convencionales (lineales) hasta Inversoras.
> equipos bastante complejos como KEMPPI, MILLER, HELVI y otros.
> 
> bueno hasta la próxima, si tienen dudas no olviden preguntar.



mira estoy reparando una maquina de soldar buffalo; la estube armando de dos maquinas que no servian ; conete los transformadores la bobina primaria en triangulo ya la boina secundaria en triangulo tambien;
coneste al banco de tiristores y mi voltimetro digital me indica el voltaje en vacio que es 70 voltios; la tarjeta controla 
pero cuando voy a soldar es como si no estubiese regulando nada porque no aumenta la corriente.
La tarjete tiene una entrda de sincronizacion con la bobina secundaria;si eso esta mal conectado tu crees que es por ese motivo que no pueda aumentar el flujo de corriente
responde me porfa


----------



## waltertourn (Jun 3, 2011)

Rosaless dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos; encuentro fascinante este foro, aunque va mucho más allá de mis conocimientos, pero por lo mismo solicito sus consejos y ayuda: el caso es que he intentado soldar MIG usando una inverter pequeña (Selco 135 Génesis); construí un motor para el arrastre del hilo y conecté la máquina como fuente de corriente, probando ambas polaridades, variación de potencia, velocidad de hilo, hilo macizo, hilo tubular básico, etc, sin resultado satisfactorio; resulta imposible mantener un arco estable, o se cortocircuita o funde a empujones. Ya me temía algo similar, ya que conozco que la corriente para electrodo es de intensidad constante, mientras que para hilo es de tensión constante. Entonces, investigando un poco he observado que la única diferencia aparente entre ambas máquinas es que las MIG tienen al final del cable positivo un bobinado de inductancia, y esa es la pregunta que deseo haceros: ¿Radica ahí la diferencia? ¿Hay otras cosas que cambian el tipo de corriente? ¿Podría añadir al cable positivo de mi inverter una inductancia? Intentaré construir una para probar en cuanto tenga tiempo, ya informaré del resultado. Gracias de antemano por sus respuestas. Saludos.



ten en cuenta al hacer tus pruebas que si inicialmente esa maquina esta diseñada para electrodo debe estar variando potencia (amperaje) manteniendo el voltaje estable , para sistema  mig debes de regular voltaje,  esto lo puedes lograr incorporando un dimmer en el primario, otro dato para tener en cuenta es que para electrodo te debe estar dando aproximadamente 45/55 volt salida y para mig con 23 volts estas derritiendo alambre 0.9 tranquilamente, la bobina de choke o shunt o inductancia como quieras llamarla la explico en un post mio mas atras, ve si te sirve de algo mi ayuda saludos



rasec20 dijo:


> mira estoy reparando una maquina de soldar buffalo; la estube armando de dos maquinas que no servian ; conete los transformadores la bobina primaria en triangulo ya la boina secundaria en triangulo tambien;
> coneste al banco de tiristores y mi voltimetro digital me indica el voltaje en vacio que es 70 voltios; la tarjeta controla
> pero cuando voy a soldar es como si no estubiese regulando nada porque no aumenta la corriente.
> La tarjete tiene una entrda de sincronizacion con la bobina secundaria;si eso esta mal conectado tu crees que es por ese motivo que no pueda aumentar el flujo de corriente
> responde me porfa




esa maquina trae regulacion electronica seguramente estas fallando en su coneccion, dado que toma mediante esa bobina sobre el secundario que tu dices esta sincronizada valores de corriente para poder regular con unos diodos y unas resistencias creo si mal no recuerdo?


----------



## TORCIDO35 (Jun 29, 2011)

floren29 dijo:


> He estado leyendo todos los post que se han publicado en este foro y queria aportar un archivo en el que he estado trabajando. En el se describe con algunas fotografias el desarrollo de un rectificador de corriente para soldadura. Espero que os sirva y espero vuestras opiniones.
> Gracias


 
hola ,mira yo construi uno muy similar solo que con iodos de alternadores de auto, funciona exelentemente,tambien le agregue un banco de capacitores, pero le quiero agregar una torcha para soldar mediante alambre de aporte, agradecere si alguien sabe o tiene planos de como hacer una plaqueta o que para que el arco cuando se acerca el electrodo arranque su arco antes de tocar y asi evitar que quede pegado , agradecere esa imformacion, saludos



sevset dijo:


> Que tal. tambien me pongo a sus ordenes en lo que pueda ayudar ya que me dedico desde hace años a reparar equipos de soldadura. en mi region las marcas que mas se utilizan son: miller, lincoln electric, hobart, airco, linde, pow-con, red-d-arc, mq, etc.


 
tenes alguna idea de como puedo ponerle a mi maquina ya rectificada algo para que arranque el arco voltaico antes de hacer contacto?? ya le puse capacitores, pero como quiero agregarle una torcha mig, tengo dudas si se me va a pegar el alambre cuando este haga contacto,saludos


----------



## waltertourn (Jun 29, 2011)

TORCIDO35 dijo:


> hola ,mira yo construi uno muy similar solo que con iodos de alternadores de auto, funciona exelentemente,tambien le agregue un banco de capacitores, pero le quiero agregar una torcha para soldar mediante alambre de aporte, agradecere si alguien sabe o tiene planos de como hacer una plaqueta o que para que el arco cuando se acerca el electrodo arranque su arco antes de tocar y asi evitar que quede pegado , agradecere esa imformacion, saludos
> 
> 
> 
> tenes alguna idea de como puedo ponerle a mi maquina ya rectificada algo para que arranque el arco voltaico antes de hacer contacto?? ya le puse capacitores, pero como quiero agregarle una torcha mig, tengo dudas si se me va a pegar el alambre cuando este haga contacto,saludos



si es una maquina para electrodos no podras poner el sistema de torcha (mig - mag) a menos que regules el voltaje (ya sea bobinando el primario del transformador con distintas salidas de voltaje o mediante regulacion electronica del citado primario) considerando que una soldadora para electrodos te entrega aproximadamente 55 volts y para una torcha en sistema mig solo necesitaras entre 18 y 28 volts para alambre 0,9 por ejemplo, saludos


----------



## kharma (Jul 28, 2011)

Saludos. estoy interesado en aumentar la potencia de mi maquina hobart stickmate halta frecuencia y mi pregunta es , puedo conectarle otra maquina de soldar en paralelo para tener mas potencia con la misma alta frecuencia?


----------



## TORCIDO35 (Jul 28, 2011)

waltertourn dijo:


> si es una maquina para electrodos no podras poner el sistema de torcha (mig - mag) a menos que regules el voltaje (ya sea bobinando el primario del transformador con distintas salidas de voltaje o mediante regulacion electronica del citado primario) considerando que una soldadora para electrodos te entrega aproximadamente 55 volts y para una torcha en sistema mig solo necesitaras entre 18 y 28 volts para alambre 0,9 por ejemplo, saludos



la maquina mia tiene un tranformador con un nucleo que gira y asi regulas  la fuerza de la maquina. de esa forma le puedo bajar el voltaje a la salida??


----------



## woutnme (Jul 29, 2011)

thors dijo:


> MAS INFO
> 
> me adjunto a quienes buscan mas información de las maquinas electronicas  .........he reparado algunas de estas maquinas al igual que algunos inversores pero a ciegas  chequeando todo lo posible que alla producido algun daño ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> ...



Suele ser en las inverter que he visto el de resistencia SHUNT de ahi segun la diferencia de potencial sacan la corriente que circula, pero hay que diferenciar las soldadoras de arco a las de hilo ya que en las de hilo lo que importa es mantener el voltaje y no la corriente.

Saludos



TORCIDO35 dijo:


> la maquina mia tiene un tranformador con un nucleo que gira y asi regulas  la fuerza de la maquina. de esa forma le puedo bajar el voltaje a la salida??



No te entiendo a q te referis, si es una soldador rotativa o una con entrehierro variable??
A la de entrehierro variable asi solo le varias la corriente, podrias desarmar el secundario y ir sacando puntos intermedios y despues con un buen selector podrias seleccionar la tnsion de salida. Con respecto a la motosoldadora variando la velocidad creo q varia la tension si no es asi que alguien me corrija.


Saludos


----------



## TORCIDO35 (Jul 29, 2011)

woutnme dijo:


> Suele ser en las inverter que he visto el de resistencia SHUNT de ahi segun la diferencia de potencial sacan la corriente que circula, pero hay que diferenciar las soldadoras de arco a las de hilo ya que en las de hilo lo que importa es mantener el voltaje y no la corriente.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ...


 
Mira te explico la maquina es de nucleo que lo rotas a mano, no es una soldadora rotativa,sino que es de 300amp bifasica,, adelante tiene dos salidas para el electrodo, maximo y minimo,si la conecto al minimo de esa forma no me vaja el voltaje ? Ademas le puedo hacer girar el nucleo y bajar mas la fuerza de la maquina, de esa forma podre soldar con una torcha?


----------



## mkdenki (Jul 29, 2011)

Saludos a todos.
Les Comento que deceo armarme una soldadora inverter pero tengo varias dudas de como funciona en realidad, no me refiero al sistema inverter en si, sino a como funciona una soldadora.... bueno aqui les dejo mis dudas, de ante mano muchas gracias.

1.-  En una soldadora “normal” (con fuente convencional) las que traen  solo  el transformador de láminas de fierro. El voltaje en vacío es de  50 a  60v.   
A) ¿Por qué no puede ser más?, o ¿Por qué no puede ser menos? 
B) Premisa: El voltaje con carga (soldando) baja  por la intensidad de la carga y por la resistencia interna del transformador.
B1) ¿A qué voltaje baja o debería bajar?
B2) En una soldadora “ideal” ¿Debería bajar el voltaje?, me refiero a que si hay un determinado voltaje primario para que se inicie el arco.
B3) El alambre del bobinado del secundario debe ser calculado para este voltaje? o para el voltaje nominal (50 o 60v)?
2.- En una soldadora inverter, el voltaje en vacío va desde los 20 a 60v entre modelo y modelo.
A)  ¿Este voltaje es por capricho del fabricante? o tiene alguna ventaja   o  desventaja al momento de soldar con 20 o 60v (al margen de las    cuestiones eléctricas ya que a 20v se requiere menos potencia del   transformador que a 60v).
B) En una soldadora Inverter “ideal” ¿También debería bajar el  voltaje? y a ¿Cuánto?
C) Si baja el voltaje, ¿es por la resistencia interna del transformador (de ferrita) o el sg3525 es quien se encarga de bajarlo.
D)  ¿El sg3525 puede manejar un Full-Bridge?. (Sacando de una salida   para  dos igbt opuestos); o tengo que poner 2 sg3525 en sincronía; o   poner 2  f/f a cada salida?; o lo armo como medio puente?.
E) El ciclo de  trabajo de la salida del sg3525 es el mínimo (¿está bien   el 5%?) cuando  la soldadora esta sin carga. Y un máximo (lo mas   cercano a 50% ya que en  la simulación no llega al 50%) cuando esta   soldando.   ¿Estoy en lo  correcto?.  Claro está que es regulado por un   potenciómetro la salida de  Corriente. Suponiendo que la soldadora  fuese  de 180Amp y quiero soldar a  180amp, el ciclo de trabajo debe ser  del  50% ¿Es así?.
F) Con  respecto al núcleo de ferrita. No lo encontré. Así es que me   queda  construir uno. ¿Es posible armar pesando pedazos de ferrita,   pienso  desarmar varios flyback de tv y pegarlos con triz (es un cemento   liquido  como el uhu o cola loca que venden) o puede ser también de   fuentes de  pc?
Gracias, de verdad muchas gracias por su tiempo. Por favor poner cualquier duda, sugerencia, comentario o crítica, sera bien recibido.
Atte
Marcos Kohatsu.


----------



## woutnme (Jul 30, 2011)

mkdenki dijo:


> Saludos a todos.
> Les Comento que deceo armarme una soldadora inverter pero tengo varias dudas de como funciona en realidad, no me refiero al sistema inverter en si, sino a como funciona una soldadora.... bueno aqui les dejo mis dudas, de ante mano muchas gracias.
> 
> 1.- En una soldadora “normal” (con fuente convencional) las que traen solo el transformador de láminas de fierro. El voltaje en vacío es de 50 a 60v.
> ...


 

A) Segun tengo entendido mientras mas alto es la tension en vacio mejor es el arranque del arco, todo esto manteniendose dentro de los limites sin cortar el electrodo (supongo que pasaria eso si le metes mucha tension, cada vez que hace contacto el electrodo con la masa explotaria la punta del electrodo y no llegarias a avanzar el electrodo tan rapido que el arco se extinguiria).
B) Si la impedancia. Hay que calcularlo bien para la corriente que quierez alcanzar por que sino la caida de voltaje en la salida segun acercas y alejas el electrodo haria el arco muy irregular e inestable.
B1) He visto entre 10 y 20 V con carga.
B2) el voltaje baja por que sino la corriente solo estaria definida por la carga y esta al ser muy alta la corriente seria muchisima. La caida de tension es una consecuencia de la regulacion de corriente.
B3) La vueltas del primario debe ser calculado teniendo en cuenta la corriente maxima, y la relacion entre Np y Ns calculado para la tension de salida. No te olvides de los diametros de los alambres segun la corriente. Si vas a utilizar alta frecuencia (inverter) es recomendlable utilizar Litz o coble esmaltado de varios filamentos individualmente aislado. Esto reduce el calor en el mismo y mejora el Q del mismo.

Otra vez A ?¿?

A) Creo que esto esta respondido en la otra "A"
B) Esto esta en B2
C) La caida de tension es producto de la regulacion de corriente ya sea mediante el entrehierro o el SG3525, con el IC este lo que se suele hacer es medir la tension en una resistencia SHUNT (que es de muy bajo valor ) entonces segun la corriente q circula por el se produce una caida de tension segun la ley de ohm, esta tension entra en los comparadores del SG3525 y variando la tension de comparacion del OPAMP de error se regula la corriente.
D) Como controlador si puede itulizando un GDT de cueatro salidas o unos optodriver (eso es mas dificil de conseguir) segun sale la señal del SG3525 (ponle dead time) sales a un puente H de TIP1XX NPN PNP respectivamente y de ahi al GDT.
E) No llega al 50% por q tenes q tener tiempo muerto, para que no haya cruces. Tambien ten en cuenta que lo que hacen muchos fabricantes es el llamado HOT Start osea que el SG3525 esta al 50% de duty en vacio y cuando se inicia el arco baja a la corriente de regulacion con esto ayuda a que no se te pegue el electrodo al inicio del arco.
F) Mira lo que hacen los chinos es poner 3 Trafos en paralelo (para 160 Amp) arman un puente H de 4 Mosfet en paralelo en cada pierna y usan condensadores de desacople individuales para cada trafo. La verdad va bastante bien para como esta hecho.

Bueno espero que sea de ayuda.

Y si meti la pata en algo que lo corrijan que no me ofendo.

Gracias



TORCIDO35 dijo:


> Mira te explico la maquina es de nucleo que lo rotas a mano, no es una soldadora rotativa,sino que es de 300amp bifasica,, adelante tiene dos salidas para el electrodo, maximo y minimo,si la conecto al minimo de esa forma no me vaja el voltaje ? Ademas le puedo hacer girar el nucleo y bajar mas la fuerza de la maquina, de esa forma podre soldar con una torcha?


 
Supongo que las dos salidas si son de dos tensiones distintas, tendrias que ver cual es la tension de los mismos de ahi un buen rectificador un buen inductor y un buen banco de condensadores y te valdria el problema seria q no podrias variar la tension de salida podrias probar con un puente controlado de SCR y de ahi si podrias regular la tension de salida pero claro no es algo super sencillo.

Saludos


----------



## TORCIDO35 (Ago 1, 2011)

woutnme dijo:


> A) Segun tengo entendido mientras mas alto es la tension en vacio mejor es el arranque del arco, todo esto manteniendose dentro de los limites sin cortar el electrodo (supongo que pasaria eso si le metes mucha tension, cada vez que hace contacto el electrodo con la masa explotaria la punta del electrodo y no llegarias a avanzar el electrodo tan rapido que el arco se extinguiria).
> B) Si la impedancia. Hay que calcularlo bien para la corriente que quierez alcanzar por que sino la caida de voltaje en la salida segun acercas y alejas el electrodo haria el arco muy irregular e inestable.
> B1) He visto entre 10 y 20 V con carga.
> B2) el voltaje baja por que sino la corriente solo estaria definida por la carga y esta al ser muy alta la corriente seria muchisima. La caida de tension es una consecuencia de la regulacion de corriente.
> ...


 
hola quote, te explico medi la tension de salida con la pinza amperometrica, mira, yo le hice un rectificador con 32 hiodos de 100amp ( 16 positivos y 16 negativos)como te decia ,el trafo de la maquinana tenia maxima y minima para el electrodo y una masa en comun que sirve para las dos, de tal forma yo coloque el rectificador en la masa y la salida del maximo del trafo, osea que en la salida del minimo no esta rectificada la salida del electrodo pero como la masa es la misma y esta si pasa por los hiodos yo tenia miedo de como soldaria ,pero suelda tambien perfecto, te comento las mediciones que hice,salida minimo en tension entre masa y minimo es de 24 volt y salida de masa y maximo me varia entre 18 y 22 volt mientras yo muevo el nucleo rotativo a mano, mi pregunta es, todos me dicen que tendria que estar en 45 volt para arriba, porque no me marca eso?si tengo otra maquinita china que tambien funciona perfecto y es de 150 amp y me marca la medicion 47 volt, en la maquina de 300 amp me marca menos porque esta rectificada?
la pregunta es la siguiente como ya les e contado le estoy construtendo el cabezal movil para agregarle una torcha mig, todos me dijeron que estas funcionan con regulacion a la salida de tension entre 18 a 25 volt, la mia con los valores que te pase puede funcionar? o le tendre que poner un regulador de tension que soporte la fuerza de la maquina al maximo, de todos modos tu tienes planos de como contruir un puente controlado de scr que puedas facilitarme, sin otra por ahora les envio a todos un abrazo.


----------



## jorge3060 (Ago 2, 2011)

saludos a todos 
tengo una maquina mig que esta soldando bien , pero el inconveniente es que cada cierto tiempo se le pega el alambre con el tip de la pistola  , le he cambiado con tip nuevo , pero despues de un rato se vuelve a ensuciar el tip , esto seria algun problema de regulacion en la tarjeta ? la pistola de soldadura es nueva ... espero de sus comentarios para poder solucionar este inconveniente


----------



## serxio (Ago 5, 2011)

hola,buenas a todos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


tengo una maquina de soldar inverter que  me da corriente cuando le toco la carcasa ,mirando no vi ningun componente que de derivas a tierra (ventilador,placa de control,y otras partes que fui desconectando) 
alguna idea de donde puede venir la derivacion a tierra?????


gracias de antemano.


----------



## woutnme (Ago 8, 2011)

serxio dijo:


> hola,buenas a todos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> 
> tengo una maquina de soldar inverter que me da corriente cuando le toco la carcasa ,mirando no vi ningun componente que de derivas a tierra (ventilador,placa de control,y otras partes que fui desconectando)
> ...


 
Primero mira bien tu puesta a tierra ya que si da corriente y tu diferencial no salta es muy raro ya que la carcasa esta a la pata de tierra generalmente, en el caso que la estes usando sin su respectiva puesta a tierra, miraria en los condensadores que van a tierra, sino puedes cojer un multimetro y tocar la carcasa y la tierra si ahi tienes tension mira bien que tiene q haber una derivacion. mira en los mosfet/igbt, los disipadores suelen ir a tierra puede q un aislante de uno de ellos este haciendo contacto.
Espero que encuentres el problema.
Sube fotos

Saludos



jorge3060 dijo:


> saludos a todos
> tengo una maquina mig que esta soldando bien , pero el inconveniente es que cada cierto tiempo se le pega el alambre con el tip de la pistola , le he cambiado con tip nuevo , pero despues de un rato se vuelve a ensuciar el tip , esto seria algun problema de regulacion en la tarjeta ? la pistola de soldadura es nueva ... espero de sus comentarios para poder solucionar este inconveniente


 
No prodia ser que el TIP sea con agujero muy grande y esto este haciendo que por momento no toque con el mismo y al volver a tocar esto hace un chispa q lo pega al mismo.

Suerte



TORCIDO35 dijo:


> Mira te explico la maquina es de nucleo que lo rotas a mano, no es una soldadora rotativa,sino que es de 300amp bifasica,, adelante tiene dos salidas para el electrodo, maximo y minimo,si la conecto al minimo de esa forma no me vaja el voltaje ? Ademas le puedo hacer girar el nucleo y bajar mas la fuerza de la maquina, de esa forma podre soldar con una torcha?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hola TORCIDO, por que torcido¿?¿? y mi nick es Woutnme lo de QUOTE lo pone el codigo de el foro cuando citas a alguien.

Bueno lo del tema de tension que te marca la china (que seguramente es Inverter) y la tuya de trafo es que la inverter es con onda cuadrada y esto da una tension mas estable, tambien el hecho de que en vacio den tanta tension es para que el arco arranque mejor despues la caida es grande y solo regulan la corriente y la tension que queda es la resultante de la caida de tension en el electrodo. Seguramente si le pones unos buenos condensadores a la salida del rectificador te dara unos 35V-40V de continua. Bueno yo creo que podrias hacer lo del puente semicontrolado con dos SCR y dos diodos (dos en el sentido figurado segun la corriente q te haga falta) mira la hoja de datos del TCA785 de infineon (siemens) en los ejemplos te figura uno de un puente semicontrolado. 
Bueno suerte con la aventura.

Saludos


----------



## serxio (Ago 9, 2011)

woutnme dijo:


> Primero mira bien tu puesta a tierra ya que si da corriente y tu diferencial no salta es muy raro ya que la carcasa esta a la pata de tierra generalmente, en el caso que la estes usando sin su respectiva puesta a tierra, miraria en los condensadores que van a tierra, sino puedes cojer un multimetro y tocar la carcasa y la tierra si ahi tienes tension mira bien que tiene q haber una derivacion. mira en los mosfet/igbt, los disipadores suelen ir a tierra puede q un aislante de uno de ellos este haciendo contacto.
> Espero que encuentres el problema.
> Sube fotos
> 
> Saludos


 

de momento gracias, woutnme, mirare primero los condensadores(entiendo que te refieres a los del filtro de entrada de alimentacion) y luego si no esta ahi el problema revisare los disipadores de los mosfet.

gracias ,subire fotos


----------



## kharma (Ago 10, 2011)

saludos a todos. alguien sabe algo sobre conectar dos plantas soldadoras en paralelo para tener una mayor potencia?????????????????????????????????


----------



## yero (Ago 15, 2011)

Hola alguien tiene esquema de una maquina de soldar tipo inverter que se pueda hacer por un aficionado, y algunas formulas para el calculo de transformadores de ferrita y normales(acero) para transformadores de potencia claro

saludos y gracias desde ya


----------



## winalexp (Ago 22, 2011)

Hola 
soy alejandro
les cuento
tengo una  invertig 180c 
la cual hacia corte, la revise y encontre en primera instancia dos IGBT en corte.
revise condensadores,diodos  etc, y todo bien.
cambie los transistores ( los que no son nada de baratos)
y al enchufar encendio unos 5 segundos y boto el automatico 
la revise y se quemo nuevamente un IGBT

lo extraño es
que ahora la tengo toda desarmada y elimine el IGBT malo, (asumiendo que al estar en paralelo no afecta mietras no 
aplique carga)

en fin resulta que ahora  no hace corte,se energiza el bus continuo pero los led prenden y se apaga altiro
con lo que no puedo probar si tengo disparo.


otra consulta  El transformador de potencia  marca 0Ohm. a la entrada y 0.3 Ohm en el secundario.
este lo puedo probar con 220v.

tengo los diagramas revise  la etapa de potencia y esta bien.
pero ahora no enciende.

gracias


----------



## woutnme (Ago 27, 2011)

winalexp dijo:


> Hola
> soy alejandro
> les cuento
> tengo una invertig 180c
> ...


 
Es raro que te marque mas resistencia en el secundario que en el primario, ya que el secuendario tiene menos vueltas y el hilo mas grueso debido a la corriente, por el tema del igbt quemado no quiere decir que sea el problema original sino una consecuencia de otra cosa, algun snubber roto, si tienes un osciloscopio quita el bus (o pon un a lampara de 60W) entre el bus y el puente de los igbt, y alimentalo (fijate que lo mismo tienes que puentear el bus hacia la fuente de alimentacion de control) con esto podrias mirar los igbt funcionando pero sin capacidad de entregar corriente y puedes buscar de donde viene el problema. Lo bueno de la lampara que te limita la corriente para ver el problema sin romper nada. 

Suerte



yero dijo:


> Hola alguien tiene esquema de una maquina de soldar tipo inverter que se pueda hacer por un aficionado, y algunas formulas para el calculo de transformadores de ferrita y normales(acero) para transformadores de potencia claro
> 
> saludos y gracias desde ya


 
http://www.st.com/internet/com/TECHNICAL_RESOURCES/TECHNICAL_LITERATURE/USER_MANUAL/CD00270310.pdf

Espero que te sirva es de ST asi que creo que estara bien diseñada 



kharma dijo:


> saludos a todos. alguien sabe algo sobre conectar dos plantas soldadoras en paralelo para tener una mayor potencia?????????????????????????????????


 
Sodadoras inverter¿¿¿??? No creo q se pueda asi de facil
A tranformador ¿?¿? Supongo que si pero habra algun desbalance

Danos mas datos...
Suerte


----------



## lomadelalata (Sep 14, 2011)

A todos los que enviaron mensajes por esquemas de este equipo, solo estos tengo en mi haber. Kemppi solo provee guias y tespoints para la deteccion de fallas, no esquemas para la reparacion.


----------



## Makala (Sep 24, 2011)

Hola a todos, gracias al maestro por compartir sus conocimientos. Dentro de poco yo os dare unas sorpresas. Pero Primero tengo que comprovar que no mato a nadie. Unas pcb que sean de utilidad, ojo no estan del todo comprovadas pero eso son una realidad.

Aqui esta esto. espero que guste

A ver si ahora subi la maldita imagen


----------



## Makala (Sep 24, 2011)

A la persona que busca un inverter. Aqui tiene uno creo que polaco. No estoy totalmente seguro pero ahi va eso.

Ahora yo tengo un pequeño problema  con una caca china denominada: TW codigo 3141022 0913 2100 kehang switch power sett. Tenia los varistor quemados y saltaba los diferenciales magnetotermicos como si nada. En mi casa tengo uno potente y lo logre arrancar. Porducia una impresionente chispa ionizada desde el varistor a una inductancia cercana. Tras cambiarlos, junto con kPS13  (uno equivalente BC516) un foto triac, vipers20a y un LN7815; lo que encontre defectuoso. Ya no se activan los relex principales de coneccion ( esta en modo MMA).  Ya no se que mas hacerle. Lo he estado comprovando con un osciloscopio y un rudimentario generador de honda cuadrada. Alquien me puede decir cono darle caña a estos relex. Donde puede estar el fallo. Algun alma caritativa que tenga el esquema de contro de estos relex del Demonio.

Gracias de ante mano.

Se me olvidada esto son de unos mini tig rusos o polacos con muy buena pinta. Tengo algunos mas. Espero ayuda con mi problema.

Yo estaria muy agradecido al que me ayude, prometo aportar algunos proyectos encuanto sean comprovados.


----------



## Daniel.more (Nov 20, 2011)

Alguien me puede echar una mano y dejarme el *esquema de lincoln v145s* parte de mando....es que a plena potencia no tiene fuerza el arco,he mirado todo (pote,pistas,filtros,etc) y no encuentro el fallo...llevo 4 dias y no doy co ello....


----------



## negromotoquero (Nov 21, 2011)

revisaste terminales de la maza puede llegar a ser eso muchas veces el problema esta en lo mas simple


----------



## Daniel.more (Nov 23, 2011)

hola *lomadelalata*,en algunos post he visto que eres muy entendido en lincoln,yque a un compañero le dejaste el diagrama de potencia de la v145s ,con tan mala suerte que el que a mi me hace falta es el de mando....si fuera pòsible te pediria que si me lo puedes publicar,a ver si la puedo reparar de una vez,que me tiene loco y no veo fallo alguno....


----------



## Makala (Dic 4, 2011)

Gracias woutnme por el ofrecimiento, pero al cliente no le valia la pena reparar ese trasto.
En realacion con mi prototipo combinado de octo triac y la ampliacion de la placa que vi en este foro a base de dos BTA 41. En principio; VIVE. 

La prove con un LM 555 en honda cuadrada y funciona. Tengo que provarla con un sistema de arco pulsado en base a un esquema octenido de un foro polaco ( creo ). No estiendo el idioma. En cuando realice unas pruevas de campo lo subire al foro.


----------



## lomadelalata (Dic 8, 2011)

Daniel.more dijo:


> hola *lomadelalata*,en algunos post he visto que eres muy entendido en lincoln,yque a un compañero le dejaste el diagrama de potencia de la v145s ,con tan mala suerte que el que a mi me hace falta es el de mando....si fuera pòsible te pediria que si me lo puedes publicar,a ver si la puedo reparar de una vez,que me tiene loco y no veo fallo alguno....




Describi la falla. y pasame el numero de serie del sticker interno


----------



## Daniel.more (Dic 8, 2011)

hola lomadelata,gracias por responder,el fallo que tiene son dos,el primero es que con el pote a plena potencia casi no da arco y cuando le parece no hay ninguno...y el segundo es que cuando pasan unos minutos sin usar pasa a estamby,pero al activarla de nuevo me tira abajo el diferencial...la potencia esta ok. el fallo es de mando,la referencia es v145s para ver el stick tendre que desmontarla de nuevo,pero cualquier sugerencia o diagrama seran mas que bienvenidos...


----------



## lomadelalata (Dic 20, 2011)

Daniel.more dijo:


> hola lomadelata,gracias por responder,el fallo que tiene son dos,el primero es que con el pote a plena potencia casi no da arco y cuando le parece no hay ninguno...y el segundo es que cuando pasan unos minutos sin usar pasa a estamby,pero al activarla de nuevo me tira abajo el diferencial...la potencia esta ok. el fallo es de mando,la referencia es v145s para ver el stick tendre que desmontarla de nuevo,pero cualquier sugerencia o diagrama seran mas que bienvenidos...



Te adjunto el diagrama que pediste.


----------



## marco coronel (Ene 7, 2012)

hola al foro, alguien sabe que significa el mensaje de error 33,34,37,43  que sale en pantalla ...en una maquina de soldar lincoln electric modelo invertec v350 pro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 7, 2012)

*33=bajo voltaje del banco A de CAP.
34=bajo voltaje del banco b de CAP
37=falla en el arranque suave
43=CAP delta;A y B de CAP estan fuera de equilibrio*
te dejo el manual que tiene la guia de fallas ,como localizarla y posibles causas esta en la pagina E1 a la E5 también contiene el diagrama de la maquina


----------



## marco coronel (Ene 9, 2012)

es decir; que hay que cambiar necesariamente los capacitores??.



a que te refieres con arranque suave.????...al capacitor de arranque??


----------



## rubenfer (Ene 10, 2012)

Buenas a todos. 

Estoy intentando reparar una lincoln invertec 140s . 

Tenia todos los igbt quemados , (12n60a4) y también los diodos rápidos y dos resistencias de base de los igbt .

levante los componentes quemados y comprobe con el osciloscopio que llegaba señal a las puertas , asi que monte solo dos transistores de cada lado y los diodos rapidos y probe . 

Me rompió los dos igbt y las resistencias de las puertas de nuevo . 
Si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradecería . 
Un saludo y gracias desde ya .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 10, 2012)

marco coronel dijo:


> es decir; que hay que cambiar necesariamente los capacitores??.
> 
> 
> 
> a que te refieres con arranque suave.????...al capacitor de arranque??



eso es lo que dice el manual,falla el arranque suave ,supongo que falla porque ay baja tencion en el banco a y b


----------



## marco coronel (Ene 10, 2012)

alguien tiene alguna experiencia o sabe si se cambian los capacitores desaparece el mensaje de error 37?...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 11, 2012)

medirlo con un capacimetro ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ si están malos se cambian ,si están buenos no se cambian


----------



## aroman (Ene 12, 2012)

Te comento que este circuito, de arranqu suave o pre carga como se denomina por otros, generalmente está compuesto por condensadores y resistencias, y se encarga d alimentar el banco de condensadores de fuerza en una pre carga por unos segundos luego que estos condensadores están cargados se conmuta con el alimentador de fuerza y ya está: el sistema listo para trabajar. con respecto al banco de condensadores, es pocible que no esté funcionando la precarga correctamente, lo que se revierte en una corriente alta de carga ya que el banco es alto.


----------



## Daniel.more (Ene 12, 2012)

marco coronel ,ademas esta feo que con las magnificas contestaciones que te dan, sin comprovar nada con lo facil que es provar un filtro, pongas en duda las respuestas preguntando de nuevo si alguien las puede corroborar....eso sobra,es mi umilde opinion....no te lo tomes a mal solo es un consejo.



hola rubenfer, te recomendaria que te montes un banco de pruevas te aseguro que si lo haces bien si la averia persiste no pierdes de nuevo los componentes....y mi experiencia me dice que cuando pasa lo que dices mira los componentes en la parte de potencia de seguro que tienes alguna r de 1/4w abierta y / o algun diodo pequeño en corto,(aunque a simple vista parecen perfectas...)saludos


----------



## marco coronel (Ene 12, 2012)

el modelo invertec v350 pro tiene 4 capacitores y cada uno de 4200 microfaradios a 300-350vdc, voy a probarlos con un capacímetro, sin antes agradecer al foro por sus sabios consejos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 12, 2012)

y las r que cargan los capacitores también medirlas


----------



## rubenfer (Ene 13, 2012)

Gracias Daniel.more por responder .

La verdad que la maquina me llego con los diodos rápidos también rotos y creo que el problema es que no los he colocado bien , pues uno comparte el cátodo con el refrigerador y los transistores y el otro no , y la verdad , sin esquema no se en que sitio ponerles

Tengo el esquema que un compañero colgo en el foro del modelo 145 , que es muy similar y espero poder guiarme por el .

De todos modos comprobare bien una par de resistencias y condensadores que son las únicas que vienen en la parte de potencia , he de decir que también levante todos los capacitores y estan en buen estado .

Le verdad que algo debo estar haciendo mal , pues la maquina aparentemente es muy simple y con pocos componentes .


----------



## Daniel.more (Ene 13, 2012)

rubenfer,ten cuidado al cambiar los diodos rapidos,porque tienen que ser exactos,me refiero tambien a la letra final...porque en las lincoln unos bienen aislados al disipador y otros biene el catodo unido interiormente al disipador (como tu bien dices),suelen tener la misma referencia pero cambia la letra final que es la que indica si es islado o no,y si pones uno no aislado donde va aislado haces corto....o al reves no funciona por dejar circuito abierto al estar aislado el colector del disipador....cuidado te puede estar pasando....saludos


----------



## marco coronel (Ene 13, 2012)

hola al foro, tengo 2 preguntas, la primera es saber si es normal que los capacitores de alta ( son 4 grandes) y  la de arranque suave (una mediana) son estas no tan cilindricas, es decir  como se hubieran chupado por dentro ,es normal esto??..y la segunda es porque dejo de funcionar el ventilador..agradecere al foro eternamente por su apoyo incondicional..!!!



..ahh...por cierto olvidé mencionar que es una maquina de soldar marca lincoln electric modelo invertec v350pro..gracias al foro por su atension


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 13, 2012)

lo de los capacitores quizás sea normal,depende del fabricante,por regla general ay que preocuparse si los capacitores están hinchados,el ventilador hummm revisa los carbones,si la paleta no esta trabada por suciedad,si le llega tensión,si tiene algún control de temperatura no va a encender el ventilador asta que caliente la soldadora





> ..ahh...por cierto olvidé mencionar que es una maquina de soldar marca lincoln electric modelo invertec v350pro..gracias al foro por su atension


por lo que preguntaste asumí que era la misma soltadora,que habías preguntado antes


----------



## llaveroja (Ene 14, 2012)

mis saludos a todos la verdad que los temas son muy interesantes y les pido si me pueden orientar con algo tengo una maquina tamig de soldar es una mig la revise pues me parece que esta en dos fases la corriente o sea las tres fases entran y llegan bien el problemas es como debo medir el puente rectificador para saber si hay algun  problema la maquina tiene un puente compacto con 9 bornes lo medi con un tester puenteando los bornes y la resistencias son parejas pero no de bien como hacerlo si alguien me orienta por favor despues subo imagenes









aqui una imagen  del puente en la maquina


----------



## jabd (Ene 16, 2012)

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro estoy buscando imformacion de una maquina de soldar linde VI-600 es una maquina antigua trabajo en area de mantenimiento parece que el compañero sevset las conoce ojala tuvieran diagrama de la fuente de poder y del alimentador de alambre se los agradeceria mucho saludos desde puebla mexico.


----------



## tuchoeste (Ene 16, 2012)

hola llaveroja para medir los diodos debes desconectarlos  y medir entre + y las tres entradas asia un lado te tienen que conducir los tres y para el otro no y luego tienes que hacer lo mismo con el - y las tres entradas  si alguno te da un valor distinto ahi tienes el problema .que modelo de maquina es yo las conosco bastasnte y te puedo dar alguna pista mas
perdon no se si lo solucionaste ya  la foto no la puedo ver pero me imagino que son unos modulos chinos


----------



## llaveroja (Ene 16, 2012)

muchas gracias por la respuesta  me sirvio ahora estoy  con otros problemas cuando puedo te digo el modelo desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## piercillo_22 (Ene 17, 2012)

Saludos, alguien tendrá información de una maquina de soldar kemppi mastertig 1500





Napesh dijo:


> Me gustaría aportar dentro de lo que mas pueda sobre electrónica de potencia. trabajo reparando maquinas de soldar desde fuentes convencionales (lineales) hasta Inversoras.
> equipos bastante complejos como KEMPPI, MILLER, HELVI y otros.
> 
> bueno hasta la próxima, si tienen dudas no olviden preguntar.



saludos amigo esta es la primera ves que escribo en el foro y me encuentro en la situación que poseo una maquina de soldar kemppi mastertig 1500 en forma de arco funciona pero en tig no hace nada seria genial si me podrías ayudar una mano saludos


----------



## marco coronel (Ene 19, 2012)

hola al foro,quisiera saber porqué calientan las 4resistencias de 100 ohm 5W en la etapa de fuerza donde se encuentran los 4 capacitores de alta, antes de eso encotré una r totalmente quemada y no se podia observar porque estaba debajo de la bendita silicona que protege a toda la maquina de soldar lincoln electric modelo invertec v350pro..estare infinitamente agradecido a quien me dé una pista..ya revise todo y no encuentro la falla.


----------



## lomadelalata (Ene 19, 2012)

marco coronel dijo:


> hola al foro,quisiera saber porqué calientan las 4resistencias de 100 ohm 5W en la etapa de fuerza donde se encuentran los 4 capacitores de alta, antes de eso encotré una r totalmente quemada y no se podia observar porque estaba debajo de la bendita silicona que protege a toda la maquina de soldar lincoln electric modelo invertec v350pro..estare infinitamente agradecido a quien me dé una pista..ya revise todo y no encuentro la falla.



Si me das mas info sobre el equipo te puedo ayudar, modelo serial y stock





piercillo_22 dijo:


> Saludos, alguien tendrá información de una maquina de soldar kemppi mastertig 1500
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te fijaste el interruptor de control remoto? Verificaste la continuidad de los cables de gatillo hasta la placa?





jabd dijo:


> hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro estoy buscando imformacion de una maquina de soldar linde VI-600 es una maquina antigua trabajo en area de mantenimiento parece que el compañero sevset las conoce ojala tuvieran diagrama de la fuente de poder y del alimentador de alambre se los agradeceria mucho saludos desde puebla mexico.



toda la info de LINDE la maneja ESAB USA; busca en www.esabna.com, seguro esta.


----------



## jorge3060 (Ene 20, 2012)

Alguien me puede ayudar a conseguir este tipo de toroide tiene 24 vueltas en el primario y 10 vueltas en el secundario 

Mi consulta es que si este toroide es de ferrita ya que al destaparlo observe que tenia como unas laminas recontra delgadas que se rompian al querer levantar una lamina , o donde puedo conseguir uno del mismo modelo ,,, este es de una maquina inversora longevity


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 3, 2012)

HOLA, tengo un "plasma de corte"  marca Italiana CEBORA modelo P70 y no funciona,alguien me puede pasar esquema o manual de servicio por favor....los sintomas son que al apretar el boton de la antorcha actiba la electrobalbula del aire,y prende el led de la placa de disparo de los tiristores pero no hay tencion ala salida.....y al soltar el pulsador el aire no se corta.....he mirado lo basico como las tenciones de la fuente (20v,18+18,24,etc) ,los puentes de conexion para 380v esten bien pocicionados,etc pero al ser 5 placas interconectadas me pierdo en el camino....saludos


----------



## jabd (Feb 3, 2012)

Lomadelalata tenias razón, busque con calma en la dirección que me diste y efectivamente tienen toda la informacion de linde, lo que pasa que cómo es en inglés pues no le encontraba. Te agradesco tu atención, te mando saludos desde Puebla México. Hasta luego.


----------



## dunablack (Feb 15, 2012)

Daniel.more dijo:


> HOLA, tengo un "plasma de corte" marca Italiana CEBORA modelo P70 y no funciona,alguien me puede pasar esquema o manual de servicio por favor....los sintomas son que al apretar el boton de la antorcha actiba la electrobalbula del aire,y prende el led de la placa de disparo de los tiristores pero no hay tencion ala salida.....y al soltar el pulsador el aire no se corta.....he mirado lo basico como las tenciones de la fuente (20v,18+18,24,etc) ,los puentes de conexion para 380v esten bien pocicionados,etc pero al ser 5 placas interconectadas me pierdo en el camino....saludos


 A ver sin te vale este


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 15, 2012)

dunablack, es justo el mismo que tengo averiado ....mil gracias mañana mismo de doy candela,desde que encuentre el fallo pongo donde estaba......mil gracias de nuevo.(te devo una ya tengo cinco usuarios en mi lista...)


----------



## marojo (Feb 16, 2012)

Hola amigos del foro
Voy a describir mi soldadora casera a la q deseo adicionar un control de potencia.
hace un tiempo bobine un trafo y salio bastante bien quema 3.5mm bien. El primario lo realice con tres bobinados 2 de 2mm de diam de Cu y el tercero con 1.2mm tambien de Cu de manera q conmutando secuencialmente las bobinas en forma aditiva lograra aumentar la potencia, el secundario son 4 alambres de Al de 3mm en paralelo con 47 espiras, ademas le adicione un puente rectificador de onda completa con diodos q consegui en un desguace de una usina estos eran del rectificador de la exitacion del inducido del alternador trifasico (ver foto).
Mi experiencia es buena pero no logro una buena regulacion con electrodos 7013 de 1.5 y 2 mm ya que para 2mm con el bob de 1.2 mas el de 2 mm le falta potencia y con 3 bobinas quema el electrodo (lo pone al rojo en segundos), 7018 no puedo y con 7016 apenas mantiene el arco alguien sabe xq?
Mi deseo es colocar un control con SCR en el primario con los 3 bobinados funcionando todo el tiempo, (tengo 4 de 40 amp. x 1200v) y desearia si alguien tiene un circuito de disparo fiable que pudiera pasarme o el diagrama de una maquina q utilice este componente.

Tambien estoy realizando un inverter q es la copia de una TELWIN 144 voy por la plaqueta de control me falta un trafo de disparo de los mosfet que no se si bobinarlo o reemplazarlo con alguno q Uds. me indiquen.

Mi deseo es llegar a fabricar una soldadora con alambre y CO2, con la q pueda rellenar en forma automatica los alojamientos de pernos pasantes y ejes de equipos viales y montarla en mi alesadora con la q rectifico actualmente los rellenos a mano.
Saludos a todos y espero que les haya gustado, quedo a la espera, Mario Jujuy


----------



## lomadelalata (Feb 20, 2012)

Queridos colegas recurro a uds a ver si me tiran una mano con este asunto, me llego una Esab Caddy Tig LTV150/Selco Genesis 140, con integrados smd faltantes en la placa de control. Estan señalados en la foto solo me falta 1, si alguien me ayuda, le sera retribuido. Saludos
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/selco.jpg/







			
				marco coronel dijo:
			
		

> ...la marca del soldador es lincoln electric y el modelo es invertec v350 pro...agradeceré sugerencias..



Fijate este plano y decime cual es la placa que tenes con falla y subo el esquema.


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 20, 2012)

te respondo aunque no puedo responder a tu duda porque, a veces cabrea que pongas un post y parece que la gente pasa de ti porque no te responde nadie...pero no es asi.... que sepas que perdi toda la tarde visitando los talleres de torno y de soldadura con los que he trabajado (que son un monton puesto que casi toda mi vida siempre he sido jefe de mantenimiento en fabricas aunque ahora soy autonomo) buscando una electrica como la que buscas para abrirla y ver las referencias de los *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* integrados,pero NADIE tenia una igual....espero algun dia pagarte alguna de las que te devo....saludos.


----------



## marojo (Feb 20, 2012)

Hola Vichelocrego fijate si consigues tu diagrama aqui http://valvolodin.narod.ru/schems.html utiliza el traductor on line del goog.
Ese transistor es un mosfet y realmente es bastante caro, en esas paginas vas a encontrar un archivo TELWIN_Tecnica_144_v_kartinkah.pdf alli vas a ver q reemplazan ese mismo componente, y un resistor q se parece a tu problema, claro q utilizan un osciloscopio, si te sive comenta.
Sludos Mario de Jujuy.


----------



## reactancia (Feb 21, 2012)

un esquema para una maquina de soldar si ay algun fallo avisen o corrijan gracias
http://i11.forosdeelectronica.net//jpg.gif
los transformadores de salida son de microondas se destroza el secundario y se le embobina 15 vueltas de cable a cada uno y se ponen los secundarios en serie y los primarios en paralelo tambien se pueden poner sllo dos transformadores de salida para una maquina de 110a.
despues el transformador chico es uno de 9x0x9v 300ma destrozando el secundario y dando una vuelta en serie con los de potencia, y el primario de 220v al puente rectificador que abre el rele cundo esta el arco activo facilitando el arranque del arco ¿por que? porque cuando no ay arco esta el rele cerrado dejando el soldador a plena potencia cuando el arco se a creado (cebado el electrodo) el rele se abre y queda el soldador a la potencia que este regulada con el potenciometro esto nos facilitazra el arranque por que arrancar desde muy baja potencia es dificil.
cualquier duda preguntad gracias y saludos a todos/as


----------



## lomadelalata (Feb 21, 2012)

Daniel.more dijo:


> te respondo aunque no puedo responder a tu duda porque, a veces cabrea que pongas un post y parece que la gente pasa de ti porque no te responde nadie...pero no es asi.... que sepas que perdi toda la tarde visitando los talleres de torno y de soldadura con los que he trabajado (que son un monton puesto que casi toda mi vida siempre he sido jefe de mantenimiento en fabricas aunque ahora soy autonomo) buscando una electrica como la que buscas para abrirla y ver las referencias de los putos integrados,pero NADIE tenia una igual....espero algun dia pagarte alguna de las que te devo....saludos.




Daniel muchas gracias por tu apoyo, aparentemente es un 40106, me faltaria corroborarlo por otro colega. Igual aprecio mucho que te hallas tomado la tarea de recorrer tus clientes.
Saludos


----------



## marojo (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola este post va dirigido al post de reactancia y a quien quiera colaborar.
Viendo  el esquema de control para soldadora, claro ese diagrama ya lo havia  visto en otra parte y no lo recordaba, les pregunto si podria utilizar  el esquema de la imagen para disparar 2 scr en paralelo y de a pares  realizar un grupo para el hemiciclo positivo y el otro para el negativo,  de esta forma remplazar al IRKT71 que es de 70 amperes con 4 scr que  poseo que son 40TPS12, 35amp x 1200v, los conectaria de tal forma que  tengan el mismo largo de conductores y de a dos en el mismo disipador  para igualar sus temperaturas, que opinan?
Por otra parte el rele para el arranque o "cebado" del arco de q voltaje estamos hablando, me imagino que del trafo 9 0 9 salen 18v o fluctua con la carga.
Que pasa si se queda "pegado" el electrodo, para no sobrecargar los SCR no se podria adicionar una proteccion de desconexion de exitacion de los SCR, se podria utilizar otro rele que interrumpa la exitacion a los SCR, con un sensor de corriente en la linea de exitacion del primario (Un mini trafo toroidal, se me ocurre), regulando la tension que sale del toroide con un pote, para q cuando la corriente sea execiva se active y quede "pegado" y un botoncillo de reset, o algo con transistores mas elaborado.


----------



## calisual (Feb 27, 2012)

hola a todos ,mi consulta es sobre una soldadora mig marca merle 450 rc son maquinas argentinas,tiene una alimentacion de 3x380 .tengo un problema con el circuito del devanador de alambre ,estando la soldadora en marcha,sin el cable de potencia  (+) conectado al euro acople ,la plaqueta del devanador de alambre  anda de maravilla y si lo conecto al euro acople se me produce uno disparos no deseados es decir ,si realizo una 10 o 20 llamadas de la torcha  como simulando que estoy soldando se me producen uno o´ dos disparos no deseados . esta conectada su tierra ,el devanador es independiente de  la maquina. les suplico si me pueden ayudar con el problema por que  a mi me gano ,muchas gracias


----------



## tuchoeste (Feb 28, 2012)

hola calisual me parece que el problema lo tenes en la torcha  fijate en el gatillo o pulsador  controla que te 
cero con el tester


----------



## calisual (Feb 28, 2012)

gracias tuchoeste por la respuesta,te comento que la torcha es nueva y el euro acople tambien ,y lo e revisado por las dudas ,te commento otro fenomeno que me sucede que si esta una soldadora mig cerca soldando tambien produce que se dispare sola la maquina y conectadas en distintos tomas de corriente ,es muy raro lo que me sucede ,la plaqueta esta compuesta de triac y tiristores y transitores y sus respectivos filtros y un par de resistencias y se los e cambiado a todos , en poca palabras la plaqueta a quedado a nueva y el problema sigue. si se te ocurre otra sugerencia te lo agradezco .gracias


----------



## tuchoeste (Feb 29, 2012)

hola calisual el cabesal que modelo es  la fuente se regula con carbones o es la electronica . esta tarde tepaso un esquema que tengo del cabesal modelo dev 20 que es lo que tengo .


----------



## calisual (Feb 29, 2012)

hola nuevamente tuchoeste ,el modelo de maquina es por rosamiento por carbon y el modelo del devanador es el 26 .Te comento que e descubierto que los disparos no deseados que se me producen: si el pote. del (punteo automatico) lo hago variar,el tiempo del disparo no deseado cambia.En pocas palabras si al pote. lo pongo en cero el disparo no deseado es de 1 segundo y si por ejemplo lo pongo al pote. en 6 el diparo no deseado es de 5 segundos (el pote.tiene una escale de 0 a 10 ) es como si el de punteo  se me mesclaria con el de inpulso. revisando nuevamente el circuito el llegado a un integrado que tiene el aspecto y forma de un triac o tiristor etc, exepto que no tiene la parte de arriba para la fijacion de un disipador ,dice 055 mex 343 y no se lo que es .puede que me falte una letra o numero en el comienzo porque esta un poco gastado ,pero no lo creo .lo e buscado por las casas de electronica y no saben lo que es .este fue cambiado y no se cual es el original.De ante mano te agradezco la mano que me estas dando me es de mucha ayuda .El esquema me cerviria para compararlo con el mio y saber si ay algo mal conectado.es una maquina usada yo cuando compre la maquina tenia el problema. Un abraso y gracias


----------



## tuchoeste (Mar 1, 2012)

hola calisual fijate es unesquema del dev 20 estoy tratando de conseguirte el del dev26 
cualquier cosa avisame


----------



## tuchoeste (Mar 1, 2012)

hola fijate que lo pase en pdf te lo deberia dejar ver. intente subuirlo en otro formato pero no me dejaba
veo si lo puedo subir mañana


----------



## calisual (Mar 1, 2012)

gracias tuchoeste!!!!!

!!!!!necesito ayuda  con cabezal devanador de soldadora mig marca merle ,de 450 ampers ,tendra alguno informacion del esquema  electrico de la plaqueta del mismo.gracias

hola tuchoeste ,lo pude ver ,pero es similar al 26,igual gracias .no pudiste conseguir  al 26?,saludos


----------



## chask8 (Mar 9, 2012)

Buenas, tengo en el taller una soldadora Invertec eps que la conectaron a un generador de gasolina y lo aceleraron para que soldara con mas fuerza.

La he abierto y tenia una resistencia de 2r2 (creo 2,2 ohmio 7W)embobinada quemada, la he cambiado por otra y la sigue dejando en corto, le he vuelto a poner otra y la deja en corto tambien. he medido el condensador y rele paralelos y estan buenos.

¿Alguien me puede dar alguna opinion para repararla?
gracias.
os dejo fotos.
imagenes de la soldadora y resistencia: 

*de la soldadora 
http://s1077.photobucket.com/albums/w468/chask8/?action=view&current=resistencia.jpg 

*de la resistencia quemada 
http://s1077.photobucket.com/albums/w468/chask8/?action=view&current=resistenciaquemada.jpg 

*del manual de soldadora 
http://s1077.photobucket.com/albums/w468/chask8/?action=view&current=manual.jpg


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 9, 2012)

amigo del pais yyyyyyyy por lo que se ve lo tienes bien jodido,tienes los transistores de potencia en corto ademas de algun que otro componente más,la recistencias que dices es tipico que pete cuando pasa esto...revisalo y di que tal fue ...saludos.



por cierto hay un tema abierto "todo sobre maquinas de soldar" si lo metes seguro que obtendras mas respuestas....(pero mira primero los transistores)..


----------



## chask8 (Mar 10, 2012)

buenas, muchas gracias por la ayuda
acabo de medir el puente rectificador y me da corto
http://s1077.photobucket.com/albums/w468/chask8/?action=view&current=puenterectificador.jpg

tambien e medido los condensadores que son de 470uf y la medida de los tres me da bien
http://s1077.photobucket.com/albums/w468/chask8/?action=view&current=medicioncondensador.jpg
http://s1077.photobucket.com/albums/w468/chask8/?action=view&current=medicioncondensadorinversa.jpg

y aora les pido como puedo probar los transistores para ver si tienen fuga
este esde ST BYV52 200 Mar 605 y 621
http://s1077.photobucket.com/albums/w468/chask8/?action=view&current=transistorst.jpg

y estos son IRFP   P645XB
http://s1077.photobucket.com/albums/w468/chask8/?action=view&current=transistor.jpg

muchas gracias por ayudarme


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 10, 2012)

chask8 dijo:
			
		

> buenas, muchas gracias por la ayuda
> acabo de medir el puente rectificador y me da corto
> http://s1077.photobucket.com/albums/w468/chask8/?action=view&current=puenterectificador.jpg


 El tester no está marcando un corto.



> tambien e medido los condensadores que son de 470uf y la medida de los tres me da bien
> http://s1077.photobucket.com/albums/w468/chask8/?action=view&current=medicioncondensador.jpg
> http://s1077.photobucket.com/albums/w468/chask8/?action=view&current=medicioncondensadorinversa.jpg


Esa medición no significa nada, si querés medirlos bien tenés que sacarlos de la placa.
Igualmente, dudo que alguno esté mal.



> y aora les pido como puedo probar los transistores para ver si tienen fuga
> este esde ST BYV52 200 Mar 605 y 621
> http://s1077.photobucket.com/albums/w468/chask8/?action=view&current=transistorst.jpg


No son transistores, son diodos unidos por el cátodo.



> y estos son IRFP   P645XB
> http://s1077.photobucket.com/albums/w468/chask8/?action=view&current=transistor.jpg


Son IRFP450   


Empezá aceptando que lo más probable es que no la puedas arreglar,  porque aunque encuentres algunos transistores en corto, si éstos llegan a ser lo único quemado considerate un tipo con suerte.

Como de la placa no se tiene circuito ni nada, las mediciones que pueden hacerse son precarias, quiero decir, medir continuidad buscando cortos en los candidatos (los mosfets).

Ojalá uno apoyara el tester y te marcara la resistencia de sólo lo que tiene abajo. Qué rápido y fácil sería todo!  
Pero no, cada vez que que medís algo sospechoso tenés que desoldarlo (al menos 1 pin).


----------



## orcad99 (Mar 14, 2012)

hola muy buenas, soy nuevo en este foro y tengo un problemilla con una maquina de soldar.
La electrica enciende y cuando la pongo a soldar pasa la corriente pero no suelda con fuerza, parece que la maquina hubiese perdido potencia.
la maquina de soldar es de la marca CEVIK SKI Tig 200.
Agradeceria que alguien me pudiese ayudar.
Saludos


----------



## joaquinar (Mar 15, 2012)

Hola ORCAD99, siempre antes se comienza por lo mas simple, con la maquina desconectada verifica, lijar y reapretar todos los contactos externos en pinza portaelectrodos y masa.
Luego abrir la maquina y realizar la misma operacion en todos los tornillos (cambiarlos por nuevos si se ven mal) en todos los tronillos que intervienen en la conexcion interna de los cables, sopletear la maquina para sacar tierra, pelusas y mugres que se juntan(mas si es con ventilacion forzada).
Una vez terminada la limpieza y mantenimiento(Siempre le viene bien) de todos los contactos(acordarse que un contacto suelto o con suciedad/oxido etc produce caida de tension) una vez terminado el mantenimiento de limpieza probar nuevamente si suelda con fuerza, de no ser asi, proceder a medir la tension en linea(acordarse que no es lo mismo soldar al mediodia que a las 18 hs que ya empiezan a encerderse algunas luces publicas y cae la tension), tambien medir si el positivo de la maquina entrega los volts y amperajes que dice la maquina, Por ejemplo aqui en Argentina si tengo mas omenos 220 volt en linea y la maquina dice que entrega 55 volt pero entrega 49 el problema esta en la maquina(bobinado).   un abrazo  Joaquin


----------



## orcad99 (Mar 19, 2012)

buenas joaquinar he estado verificando todo lo que me as comentado y ne se ha detectado nada mal, la maquina ahora enciende pero ya no hace ni el intento de soldar, de que puede ser?saludos


----------



## joaquinar (Mar 19, 2012)

Hola ORDCAD99 cuanto te entrega la maquina en la punta del cable positivo???? en vacio.

-Te cuento algunas cosas increibles, primero cable cortado dentro de la vaina. Desenchufada la maquina medi la continuidad de los mismos desde el borne interior de la maquina hasta la punta donde esta la pinza o el portaelectrodo.
- OJO que esta es de los pelos, un amigo compra electrodos y quiere soldar y nada midió todo y estaba bien me llama y voy y cuando veo son electrodos Chinos y resulta que esta recubiertos de pasta incluso la punta hay que esmerilarlos un poquito para que quede el alma de metal del electrodo descubierto y asi cerrar el circuito.
- Si conseguis una pinza amperometrica medile el cable positivo externo, y compàralo con las descripciones de la maquina, si sigue tal vez hay que revisar la frecuencias acordate que trabajan con alta frecuencia pero para eso tenes que tener instrumental mas especifico y que yo no manejo....
Contanos,  como va  y si tenes solucion..  un abrazo  Joaquin


----------



## aftronica (Mar 21, 2012)

lomadelalata dijo:


> Queridos colegas recurro a uds a ver si me tiran una mano con este asunto, me llego una Esab Caddy Tig LTV150/Selco Genesis 140, con integrados smd faltantes en la placa de control. Estan señalados en la foto solo me falta 1, si alguien me ayuda, le sera retribuido. Saludos
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/selco.jpg/
> 
> 
> ...



ola el integrado és lo (HEF40106B) cmos logic 
boa sorte


----------



## jabd (Mar 27, 2012)

buenas tardes desde puebla mex. yo quisiera saber si puedo soldar con una maquina mig (linde-VI) electrodos revestidos(SMAW) y si hay que hacer alguna conexion especial.gracias por su atencion.


----------



## aftronica (Mar 27, 2012)

buenas
no creo!!


----------



## jabd (Mar 27, 2012)

son procesos diferentes verdad?lo que pasa es que viendo unos folletos de lincon dicen que hay unas maquinas para procesos SMAW que convinando con otros equipos se pueden aplicar procesos GTAW(tig),FCAW Y CAC-A.y pues yo me preguntaba si no se puede ala inversa.si alguien puede comentar algo al respecto se lo agradeceria.


----------



## orcad99 (Abr 2, 2012)

buenas joaquin, he realizado las comprobaciones y ahora la maquina se enciende pero le mido los estremos para ver que corriente continua me da y es 0v.


----------



## joaquinar (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola ORCAD99, bueno dijiste los extremos o sea que mediste los cables?? pero para descartar los mismos medi en el interior de la maquina donde conectan esos cables en el interior(ya sea plaqueta o bornera) si mide 0 Volt(Cero) entonces tenes problemas de plaqueta, por nuestras posibilidades de conocimientos nos  queda un pasito mas fijate donde sale de la plaqueta la conexcion a los dos cables, si seguis el recorrido y encontras un fusible(medi la continuidad del mismo) por lo general viene una proteccion(que es un bimetalico) que se abre y alli queda a modo de fusible quemado por lo tanto primero hay que cambiarlo. Si es solo un fusible cambialo por otro igual de amperes y probas todo de nuevo. Ahora si no hay fusible a la vista entonces hasta aqui llegamos  ya que entonces tenes un problema en la plaqueta y eso lo puede ver o mejor dicho revisar un electronico preferentemente que conozca estas soldadoras Inverter , mejor seria hablar con quien te la vendió y averiguar donde tenes un Service de la marca, o por Internet buscar la pagina de la marca y averiguar quienes tienen el service oficial(importante si es necesario cambiar repuestos),  Si se la das a cualquiera te puede dar solucion a algo pero te la saca fuera de nivel de rendimiento y terminas rompiendo otra cosa, estas maquinas son "MUY AFINADAS" en cuanto a levantar las tenciones de la electricidad...  espero puedas solucionarlo... un abrazo  Joaquin



ORCAD99 me olvide mencionar que te sugiero un service de la marca porque seguro tienen el despiece(esquema de la maquina) mas los repuestos originales o reemplazos de la misma potencia y rango.... cosas que en internet no se consiguen facilmente para poder dejar la maquina como recien salida de fabrica..... una brazo


----------



## calisual (Abr 7, 2012)

hola a todos,tengo ciertas dudas sobre las soldadoras mig inverter respecto a un uso igual que se le daría a una mig tradicional,ejemplo son de romperse con facilidad la parte electrónica? o son mas confiables que las soldadoras mig tradicionales que generan su potencia con un bobinado,se que la clase de soldadura de las inverter es de exelente  ,que marca me aconsejarían para una inverter?la clase de soldadura que realizaria es para aceros,gracias y espero que me puedan alludar,saludos


----------



## tabalopez (Abr 9, 2012)

hola saludos desde uruguay, tengo una inverter welder que no funciona  el tema es que le han borrado los integrados y no tengo idea de que son. si alguien tiene el circuito o me da una mano se los agradezco.
tiene irfp460, f30u60dn y lo demas esta todo borrado  entre ellos los integrados.  desde ya gracias y a la orden por montevideo.
no se si va aca, sino corranlo o lo que sea. no lo pude poner en maquinas de soldar.


----------



## jann (Abr 10, 2012)

No pos la verdad tedrias que ser un poco mas especifico si puedes coloca una foto de la soldadora para saver mas sobre ella trabajo en una planta de soldadura donde tenemos mucho equipo de soldar a lomejor en una descuidada hay una igual por lo regular ocupamos mucho el control de soldadura llamado entron 1000 y 2000 pero son por soldadura a puntos y tenemos en llincoln y miller en lo que es arco electrico la marca welder me suena por que tenemos unas pero son grandes


----------



## tabalopez (Abr 11, 2012)

hola y gracias jann saludos, en este momento no tengo para tomar fotos pero el fin de semana le saco y las subo. te comento que le encontre el potenciometro roto  el tema es que es de alambre y no tengo muchos datos  solo dice 22k pero ni idea de la potencia del mismo voy a ver si consigo algo parecido aca en uruguay para empezar. de todas formas gracias y subire las fotos. pero ademas tengo una ep systems  80a que es mia y le falta tambien el pote y un diodo doble que en la placa figura como d15 . en este foro en la pagina 15 hay un esquema de la placa pero no dice nada.  lomadelalata  respondio el 29 de setiembre de 2009, pero como no tengo los mensajes, no me pude comunicar con el, si tienes algun dato de esta maquina te lo agradezco, pues es recuerdo de mi  fallecido padre.  gracias de nuevo y un abrazo a la distancia. a las ordenes por montevideo, me dedico a automatismos industriales, portones, rampas, barreras y soy tecnico de rossi uruguay. saludos.


----------



## marojo (Abr 17, 2012)

Hola a todos, espero me  puedan orientar, resulta q el otro dia se me   puso en corto el primario  de la soldadora casera que hice hace un  tiempo  y esta tenia las bobinas  de pri y sec en paralelo o sea  apiladas en el  sentido del nucleo,  entonces vi los datos del cumpa  "Cientifico"  en el foro *Calculo diseño y construccion de transformadores*  y como justo tengo 36 cm2 de  sup  bobine colocando el pri en el fondo y  el sec encima de este todo a  lo  largo del nucleo, le deje tres  salidas a 210, 250 y 275 vueltas al  pri  de modo de ir aumentando la  potencia.
La cuestion que ahora tiene mas amperes y es mas estable en tension 25v    en vacio y soldando 20 pero es dificil soldar crepita y se corta el   arco  o sea pesimo.
Con la disposicion anterior tenia 45 en vacio y 22 soldando con el arco    muuucho mas estable, claro los amperes eran un poco menos.
Otra cosa es que ahora cuando se pega el electrodo se disparan los amperes en el pri y antes no.
Que es lo q pasa? tanto cambia un trafo con las bobinas en distinta posicion?
Tengo un puente rectificador que se banca todo, pero no puedo soldar    7018 ni antes ni ahora, vi por ahi que le ponen un inductor en serie con    eso podre, Que me aconsejan? o no se puede con una monofasica?
Veo que  Lomadelalata la tiene clara espero me ayuden, Saludos Mario


----------



## smo (Abr 21, 2012)

Necesito saber que varistor comprar para ésta maquina de soldar Transpocket 1500 Fronius monofasica electrónica, el cual se ha quemado, alguien tiene idea de cual es el valor del varistor que ando buscando; tengo el esquema pero no tengo información respecto al varistor, éste es el link de la máquina de soldar :
http://www.dpiaca.com/Archivos PDF/TP1500 MANUAL.pdf


----------



## zopilote (Abr 22, 2012)

Sin ver realmente si se trata de un varistor no te puedo aconsejar, pues muchas veces se le confunde con un NTC, coloca una foto de ambos lados de la targeta donde se ubica.


----------



## smo (Abr 22, 2012)

Estas son imágenes de la placa de la maquina de soldar, yo pienso que es un varistor, porque en el archivo que adjunté aparece el varistor en la misma posición que el que está el quemado, de todos modos muchas gracias.


----------



## zopilote (Abr 22, 2012)

Cuando un varistor se quema, provoca un cortocircuito, quemando el fusible. Esto es para proteger el circuito de tensiones superiores de trabajo ( como los de 110V conectarlo a 220V), si retiras el supuesto varistor y repones el fusible, el circuito deberia funcionar, si no lo hace, algo más se ha malogrado. Y si esta
funciona sin el varistor, solo hay que saber que tension hay en los bornes del componente, si es 150ventonces pedir uno de 175V, y si hay una tension de 220v se coloca un varistor de 240V. Y trata de que te vendan uno con parecido diametro, por que los que venden solo lo conocen como varistor de 220V o de 110V.


----------



## smo (Abr 22, 2012)

Gracias por tu respuesta, a todo ésto la máquina de soldar funciona sin problemas con el componente quemado, te lo agradezco, saludos.


----------



## patolin1967 (Abr 23, 2012)

Napesh dijo:


> Me gustaría aportar dentro de lo que mas pueda sobre electrónica de potencia. trabajo reparando maquinas de soldar desde fuentes convencionales (lineales) hasta Inversoras.
> equipos bastante complejos como KEMPPI, MILLER, HELVI y otros.
> 
> bueno hasta la próxima, si tienen dudas no olviden preguntar.



 Hola Napesh: al  parecer ambos nos dedicamos a o mismo, si es asílo podría llamar colega?
           El tema es que estoy reparando una Soltec top-215 de 220 v. sus sintomas: voltage de salida en los bornes 13,5 volts amperaje :0   NO TRABAJA No hace arco.
          Revisados: IGBTS, transitores, condensadores, dioodos encontrados, etc TODO o casi todo bueno...pero no levanta amperaje
           Me puede ayudar?





piercillo_22 dijo:


> Saludos, alguien tendrá información de una maquina de soldar kemppi mastertig 1500
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Fijate en el interruptor del "pajarito"  y mide continuidad en su cable o en el interip. de la maquina la que hace el cambio de arco a tig. Si todo eso estabien, ya el drama esta dentro (etapa de alta frecuencia etc)


----------



## han07 (Abr 30, 2012)

pero cuanto voltage del segundario teng que tener de referencia y que es voltage en vacio y como lo compruevo ???


----------



## powerful (Abr 30, 2012)

El voltaje de vacío está entre 60 a 70V para una máquina de soldar por arco manual, es alto para facilitar el inicio del arco.
El voltaje en soldadura cae aprox : 20V + 4%Isoldadura ; si sueldas con 100amp tendrías aprox 24V.
Saludos!!!


----------



## han07 (Abr 30, 2012)

pero para hacer un transformador que datos tendria que tener ala mano y que clase de tranformador usaria gracias


----------



## powerful (Abr 30, 2012)

Como te recomendó el rey seria bueno que leas el post son solo 29 páginas, fijaté que yó no tengo ningun interés de construirme una soldadora para mi uso y me he leído todo el post .Hace más de 20años que connstruí las Hobart : stick, tig, mig/mag, por puntos, arco sumergido, corte por plasma,etc.
Te recomiendo que te documentes mejor : que materiales quieres soldar y de que dureza, de que espesor , láminas , ángulos, etc. La respuesta viene sola cuando sabes lo que quieres o necesitas.
Saludos!!!


----------



## powerful (Abr 30, 2012)

Yo les recomiendo a los que quieren hacer su máquina de soldar para su uso personal, reciban primero un cursillo de soldadura de un par de meses , la mayoría se  han desanimado y no quieren saber nada con el arco electrico y regresan al cautin con más ganas . La soldadura manual además de conocimientos es todo un arte que todos no lo tienen, es casi como dibujar donde no puedes borrar lo que malograste.
Saludos!!!!


----------



## han07 (May 1, 2012)

oigan dosculpen que transformador lleva una maquina de soldar inverter de arco y tig


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2012)

el mismo que una maquina común,pero con rectificador


----------



## han07 (May 1, 2012)

gracias rey por la rapida respuesta pero  son mas pequeñas y mucho mas compactas por eso quiero saber que clase de transformador llevan por que tengo la intencion de hacer una con materiales reciclados crees que se pueda....


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2012)

claro que se puede,si lees en el foro ay mucho material al respecto
usa el buscador ¡¡¡¡
saludos de su majestad el rey julien


----------



## han07 (May 1, 2012)

vale bueno gracias que agradecer no esta de mas boy a leer el post detenidamente cualquier duda me puedes hechar una mano!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2012)

claro que si, para esto estamos en el foro , aprender y compartir conosimiento


----------



## powerful (May 2, 2012)

el rey los inverter de arco y tig que preguntó han son de ferrita y con un bobinado laminado muy particular.
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 2, 2012)

no todos son así powerful ,también los hay con transformador ''a la antigua''


----------



## powerful (May 2, 2012)

Cuando nos referimos a "inverter" como máquinas de soldar, se que son de alta frecuencia.
Si se refieren a un "inversor" a secas es español lo tomo como un convertidor DC/AC que puede ser de alta frecuencia (nucleo de ferrita) o baja frecuencia ( hierro silicoso).
Fijate que han07 dice que son más pequeñas y compactas.
Hace aprox 1año estuve desarrollando un inverter de 150A (stick y tig) para una empresa muy conocida en mi país y lo que descuadraba el presupuesto era el trafo de ferrita, todo quedó en papel , la empresa prefirió importarlos inverters, ponerles su caja y revenderlos.
Saludos!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 2, 2012)

*a si ,en eso tienes razón* ,mira en el apartado de proveedores ay una empresa que vende los ferrites para ese tipo de aplicación ''el toroide se llama''


----------



## mouser (May 4, 2012)

Hola a todos como pueden ver soy nuevo en este magnífico foro que acabo de encontrar.

Me dedico al diseño de sistemas electrónicos de control/potencia y estoy interesado en todos los temas relacionados.

Verán, tengo un equipo de soldar inverter marca SELCO - Génesis140  que quema los Mos-Fet de potencia con solo enchufarlo.

Es por lo que ruego a quien pueda proporcionárme el esquema electrónico de mismo me lo facilite, ya que tiene varios componentes quemados e imposibles de identificar.

Agunos de estos componentes están quemados por proyecciones metálicas incrustadas en los mismos, producto de haber soldado encima del equipo sin la distancia aconsejable.

Por cierto el IC que deseaba identificar un forero (cuyo nick no recuerdo) es el HEF40106BT como bien le contestaron, yo lo acabo de mirar ahora mismo en la placa.

Un saludo de antemano.


----------



## lomadelalata (May 9, 2012)

mouser dijo:


> Hola a todos como pueden ver soy nuevo en este magnífico foro que acabo de encontrar.
> 
> Me dedico al diseño de sistemas electrónicos de control/potencia y estoy interesado en todos los temas relacionados.
> 
> ...




Te dejo el manual de servicio; espero puedas resolver el problema. Saludos


----------



## osvel49 (May 9, 2012)

buen día compañero mi pregunta es si conoces el soldador FABSTAR 2620 , el problema que tengo es que no he podido darle el punto de frecuencia para bajo amperaje ya que me trabaja por periodos ; si tienes un plano donde estén los valores de calibración de los potencio-metros te lo agradecería , o si tienes un consejo te lo agradecería 
Oscar velasquez


----------



## mouser (May 9, 2012)

Muchas gracias lomadelalata, te agradezco de verdad tu interés y aportación a mi petición.

Verás este pdf lo encontré hace unos días por la red pero no está completo, me explico, hay partes del circuito que las han dejado sin reseñar por lo que está imcompleto.

Por ejemplo, en la placa de alimentación el condensador marcado en el layout como C1 no viene reflejado en el esquema electrónico. (es uno de los que aparecieron quemados por proyecciones).

Asimismo hay varias partes en la placa de potencia (Mos-Fets) donde se reseñan partes del circuito como bloques sin mas detalle.   ej. PWM Generator  -  etc.

La verdad es que cuando lo encontré creí que se habían solucionado todos mis ploblemas, pero como digo aunque está bastante bien, no detalla el esquema electrónico completo.

No entré en detalles en mi anterior intervención pero lo que realmente le ocurre al equipo es que quema el Mos-Fet que hace de Clanp, he comprobado escrupulosamente componente por componente y aunque no encuentro nada anormal está clro que lo hay.

Lo dicho gracias por todo y sigo a la escucha de todo lo que gustéis comentarme.

Abrazos....


----------



## han07 (May 9, 2012)

hola atodos disculpen la ausencia pero  cuantos volts tira una fuente inverter llo tengo un esquema paro no se si me servira por eso quiero saber cuantos volts tira


----------



## mouser (May 10, 2012)

Hola, las que yo he podido trastear daban sobre 60V  las baratas y las mas caras rondaban los 80V, pero no te puedo decir nada mas, ni marcas, ni modelos.

Saludos


----------



## han07 (May 10, 2012)

gracias mouser tambien el leido que con una fuente de 4kw  o una de luces de neon no c si sera sierto ?


----------



## lomadelalata (May 12, 2012)

osvel49 dijo:


> buen día compañero mi pregunta es si conoces el soldador FABSTAR 2620 , el problema que tengo es que no he podido darle el punto de frecuencia para bajo amperaje ya que me trabaja por periodos ; si tienes un plano donde estén los valores de calibración de los potencio-metros te lo agradecería , o si tienes un consejo te lo agradecería
> Oscar velasquez



A todos, los colegas les comento; a fin de acelerar las busquedas de material e info sobre las placas, tengan a bien postear fotos de las placas sobre las cuales requieren datos, ya que algunos modelos de equipos, las denominaciones de modelos son genericas, y no identifican ni el año ni el tipo de componentes internos que llevan, ademas que la globalizacion a echo que muchas marcas utilicen elementos en comun. Posteen fotos y detalles completos de identificacion. marca modelo serie etc, saludos y exitosas reparaciones.





mouser dijo:


> Muchas gracias lomadelalata, te agradezco de verdad tu interés y aportación a mi petición.
> 
> Verás este pdf lo encontré hace unos días por la red pero no está completo, me explico, hay partes del circuito que las han dejado sin reseñar por lo que está imcompleto.
> 
> ...



Te recomiendo escanees el esquema y señales el componente que falla, asi todos podremos, aportar nuestros conocimientos, y de paso sumar info. Saludos


----------



## mouser (May 13, 2012)

Hola de nuevo, paso a subir algunas fotos de las placas donde tengo las dudas o problemas.

Como ya dije en la de Alimentacion  (Card 15.14.243 - pag. 18) el condensador C1 estaba volatilizado por una proyección de las tantas que aparecieron dentro del equipo y que supusieron la avería de otros componentes como circuitos integrados que si fueron identificados y sustituidos.

Varios de ellos presentaban "bolitas" de metal incrustadas en sus encapsulados o entre sus pines, asimismo aparecieron "clavadas" en numerosas pistas del circuito impreso y algún que otro componente que no llegaron a destruir. 

Ya intenté en mi primera intervención incuir fotos pero me fué imposible ante los numerosos mensajes de error que me aparecían constántemente.

No puedo escanear la parte del circuito afectada dado que como ya comenté, obviaron ésta donde se encuentra el citado condensador que si no me equivoco pertenece al Amplif. de señal de la corriente, tomada en el  SHUNT.

También subo la foto de la placa de potencia (Card 15.14.244 - pag.19) con los MosFets, donde se quema el que constituye el circuito CLAMP (MF5) a los segundos de dar tensión al equipo.

Todos los componentes de este circuito han sido revisados "minuciosamente" sin encontrar ninguno de ellos en mal estado, aún cuando está claro que algo falla.

Todas las ref. de las placas y las páginas donde se encuentran, están referenciadas al documento en pdf del equipo que nos interesa y que también adjunto.

Saludos y Gracias...


----------



## Daniel.more (May 19, 2012)

hola a todos,he estado un poco ausente estos dias por asuntos de trabajo,el tema es que me han dado una inverter castolin,de ultima generacion powermax2 rota como pago de un trabajo,lo acepte por echarle una mano,puesto que perdere bastante dinero aunque estubiera en buenas condiciones....el caso es que he logrado que prenda,no da error,y da los 60v de salida,pero al intentar soldar no da chipa y desaparece el voltage...alguien me puede echar un cable bien orientandome en este equipo,o pasandome un esquema.saludos...


----------



## chask8 (Jun 2, 2012)

estoy intentando aprender a reparar las inverter, me he leido un monton   de foros y descargado pdf, pero no saco nada en claro. Tengo esta   soldadora con el problema de que siempre se le quema la resistencia de   star, se la he cambiado junto con el puente de diodos, pero sigue   quemando la resitencia, he desoldados tods los mosfet irfp450 y los he   medido con uno nuevo que tengo y me sale practicamente igual pero no   estoi seguro de medirlo bien. 
porfavor haber si alguna persona me puede echar un cable para aprender con estas maquina. 
¿como puedo saber si el rele esta bueno? 
¿como puedo medir los mosfet irfp450 bien sin que se vallan las medidas del tester? 
¿como puedo saber si el problema es de los condensadores si no llega la corriente para saber si a la salida de estos hay 311vcc?


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 2, 2012)

A veeeer... Con circuito algo más se puede decir.

Esa resistencia está para que no salte un chispazo (con sus consecuencias) durante la conexión. Una vez que se cargaron los condensadores la puentea el relay.

Entonces:

- Si la resistencia echa humo ni bien encendés la soldadora ==> Tenés un corto. Pueder ser los transistores, el puente de diodos o los electrolíticos.

- Si la resistencia se quema en el momento que querés empezár a soldar ==> el contacto del relay está hecho bosta.


----------



## proteus936 (Jun 2, 2012)

revisa d1 y d2 y mide tambien los rectificadores  y el varistor  var1 suelen quedarse en corto aunque cuando se quedan en corto se rompen normalmente y si los mos-fet ya los has desmontado mide si tienes corto en los condensadores ,sin los mos-fet puestos asi los decartas como fallo

repasa esto segun tu maquina. es util tendras la situacion de los componentes en la placa


----------



## chask8 (Jun 4, 2012)

Buenas, Eduardo  he estado testeado todos los mosfet, las resistencias y estan buenos los condensadores electroliticos y ceramicos y estan buenos, lo unico que me ha dado fallo es un diodo stta1206d que cuando mido uno con el tester me da paso pero el otro se queda en corto. Los he pedido a la tienda y me llegan el viernes, cuando los recambie te cuento como sige le soldadora. muchas gracias

Fernandob tengo un grado medio de electronica lo que pasa es que cuando me lo saque, habia trabajo y unos amigos me dijeron si queria trabajar con ellos de cerrajero y ya llevo 8años de herrero y no he tenido nada de practica de electronica, y aora que me he quedado parado y viendo que no hay trabajo de herrero, estoy intentando cojer el rumbo y pidiendo trabajo de electronica para intentar por lo menos ponerme al dia o coger algo de practica.
lo que te quiero decir con esto es que no quiero que me arreglen gratis las maquinas, sino aprender a reparlas y tambien decirte que he aprendido a soldar a unos pocos chavales que he tenido de peon. Gracias


----------



## seri (Jun 4, 2012)

Hola,amigos soy nuevo en el foro.y Quisiera saber si alguien se ha fabricado una resistencia  de carga para probar las soldaduras y hacer mediciones para reparar averias,0 si no la hizo tiene alguna idea de como hacerla,dado que su potencia es muy grande y el problema sera disipar el calor.un saludo


----------



## powerful (Jun 4, 2012)

seri, tu necesitas probar las soldaduras o las soldadoras.


----------



## seri (Jun 5, 2012)

Hola,gracias por contestar,me refiero a la maquina,osea una resistencia electrica de potencia para poner en la salida del inverter para poder realizar medidas y buscar averias.un saludo.


----------



## powerful (Jun 5, 2012)

seri, es todo un banco de resistencias(alambre de nicrom) que se ponen en paralelo mediante conmutadores de potencia. Me he fabricado las resistencias con nicrom Nº10 y me soportan 25A cada una , las refrigero con una bomba extractora de calor, lo que mandé a construir fué un reóstato de 100Vac/20A( 5 Ohm/2000W ) para ajustar el fino de la carga,necesitas colocarle un shunt para medir el amperaje. Actualmente no estoy en la línea de soldadoras pero conozco el tema, el banco lo utilizo para UPS, estabilizadores,  fuentes y cargadores de baterías de potencia.
El banco tiene que ser capaz de soportar el voltaje de vacío, para probar temperatura de la máquina(proceso de larga duración) lo que se hace es sacarle la corriente para un ciclaje del 100%, por ejemplo si tu máquina a probar es de 150A al 20% le sacarias 67A al 100%
Saludos!!!


----------



## seri (Jun 5, 2012)

gracias por la respuesta powerful,es eso lo que quiero hacer,mas o menos  es lo que me imaginaba,haber si consigo el hilo de nicrom y si me pudiras pasar mas datos sobre las resistencias,logitud del hilo,nucleo al aire o porcelana...un saludo


----------



## mouser (Jun 5, 2012)

Hola de nuevo. Perfecto Powerful lo de las resistencias de carga en la salida del equilpo para controlar éste bajo todo el rango de corriente que puede regular, pero mi pregunta sería otra al hilo de tu experiencia.

Hay alguna manera de limitar el entrada de corriente del equipo, o bien el bloque de potencia a bien de probar todo el equipo cuando los MosFet de potencia "saltan" al dar tensión sin dar opción a medir nada por ser instatánea la quema de los mismos.?

Dispongo como comenté de un equipo SELCO que tiene este defecto y claro al precio que van los 9 MosFet que componen el bloque de potencia, pues eso que quisiera saber la manera de testear el equipo (si es posible) sin que saltaran estos dispositivos tan costosos.

Dispongo ya de una buena colección de cadáveres de tres patas que no deseo aumentar.

Saludos...


----------



## powerful (Jun 5, 2012)

seri, hay diferentes tipos de nicrom dependiendo de los porcentajes de Ni, Cr y Fe que contengan. Para hacerla más simple la resistividad está entre 1 a 1.3 Ohm.mm^2/m.
El Nº 10AWG (2.5mm de diametro aprox) te dá 0.2 Ohm por metro , en 1Kg tienes aprox. 23metros.En un Kg tienes 4.6 Ohm. 
Si el Nº10 lo trabajas a 25A , con un Kg de alambre tendrias : V= I X R : 25A X 4.6 Ohm = 115V.
P= V X I = 2875Watts.
Con 1/2Kg por cada resistencia tienes : 2.3 Ohm /1437.5W ( 57.5V / 25A) ,....con 57.5V tienes para trabajar desde voltaje en vacío.
Saludos!!


----------



## joaquinar (Jun 6, 2012)

Como estan muchachos,, ya rectifique mi soldadora a corriente continua y suelda hermoso ahora un pequeño detalle al cebar el arco(inicio) los capacitores (114.000 UF) producen un estallido(parecido a un balazo) y el chispazo parece del mismo infierno,, es como si al comienzo de la descarga los capacitores descargaran mas de los 55volt normales con los que suelda la maquina.
*Ahora mi consulta* y pedido de ayuda a los mas electronicos, hay alguna forma de regular la descarga de los capacitores??? no hablo de la descarga al dejar de usar la soldadora no, no hablo de eso, hablo si se puede lograr regular la descarga tan abrupta de los capacitores al inicio del arco, no logro medirla con mi tester al momento de la descarga por la velocidad, pero una vez producido el inicio de la soldadura sigue normal a 55v,, pero por asi decir al inicio es como si se iniciara con 100 volt o más produciendo el chispazo y estallido(espero se entienda lo que busco) colocarle algo al circuito de capacitores que limite la descarga por ejemplo a 65 volt de maxima. que la minima ya la da la salida del transformador de la soldadora los 55 volt.... desde ya muchas gracias..
un abrazo Joaquin


----------



## chask8 (Jun 14, 2012)

buenas, perdonarme por la tardanza pero no me vinieron las piezas asta el lunes.
acabo de soldar el diodo stta1206d y esto sigue quemandome la resistencia y sin encender.Cuando se quema la resistencia no hace ruedo el radar. He desoldado todos los mosfet, los condensadores y el puente de diodo pero midiendolo estan buenos.¿puede que tengan una fuga alguno y no me lo detecte el tester o puede que la falla este mas adelante.?


----------



## marojo (Jun 14, 2012)

Hola amigos quisiera saber si puedo combinar los IGBT G4pc50wd con los G4pc50u el primero es con diodos de proteccion y son de 600v, la soldadora inverter originalmente utiliza 6 del g4pc50u, o me convendria colocar tres al positivo y los otros 3 al negativo (tiene 3 quemados).
Tambien hay g4pf50w de 900v sin diodo si bien difieren en cuanto al voltaje, tambien  la Vce es de 2.25v y la de los de 600v es de 1.65v.
Es que por aqui en el comercio hay de estos y no los originales, y los repuestos demoran bastante desde Bs As, desde ya gracias.


----------



## proteus936 (Jun 15, 2012)

compralos en farnell y no hagas mezcla y te evitaras problemas
yo compro mucho en farnell para reparar maquinaria de soldadura por ese motivo por que en las tiendas de siempre de aqui de mi ciudad no los hay http://es.farnell.com/jsp/search/br...ions=false&ref=globalsearch&_requestid=707028


----------



## hectitor (Jun 20, 2012)

Hola para bajar el voltaje solo le quitas un par de espiras al bobinado secundario el grueso y si queres ir probando co un multímetro vas pinchando las espira hasta hacer contacto y saber por que voltaje andas






truchan2 dijo:


> PARA NAPESH.
> 
> Hola, gracias por tu respuesta, la fuente de poder que pensaba utilizar es el transformador de una soldadora por arco trifasica de 250 amperes, pero por lo que me comentas vos y por lo investigue un poco, no me serviria porque el voltaje de salida arranca en 32voltios hasta 55 voltios, creo que no voy a poder bajar la potencia.
> En cuanto al alimentador de alambre lo estoy fabricando con un motoreductor de 12 voltios pequeño y con un variador de voltaje.
> ...


----------



## osvel49 (Jun 21, 2012)

marojo dijo:


> Hola a todos, espero me  puedan orientar, resulta q el otro dia se me   puso en corto el primario  de la soldadora casera que hice hace un  tiempo  y esta tenia las bobinas  de pri y sec en paralelo o sea  apiladas en el  sentido del nucleo,  entonces vi los datos del cumpa  "Cientifico"  en el foro *Calculo diseño y construccion de transformadores*  y como justo tengo 36 cm2 de  sup  bobine colocando el pri en el fondo y  el sec encima de este todo a  lo  largo del nucleo, le deje tres  salidas a 210, 250 y 275 vueltas al  pri  de modo de ir aumentando la  potencia.
> La cuestion que ahora tiene mas amperes y es mas estable en tension 25v    en vacio y soldando 20 pero es dificil soldar crepita y se corta el   arco  o sea pesimo.
> Con la disposicion anterior tenia 45 en vacio y 22 soldando con el arco    muuucho mas estable, claro los amperes eran un poco menos.
> Otra cosa es que ahora cuando se pega el electrodo se disparan los amperes en el pri y antes no.
> ...



compañero mira si el calibre del alambre es el mismo o si quieres mejorar el amperaje aumenta el calibre del alambre y asi la constante de consumo se puede mejorar





patolin1967 dijo:


> Hola Napesh: al  parecer ambos nos dedicamos a o mismo, si es asílo podría llamar colega?
> El tema es que estoy reparando una Soltec top-215 de 220 v. sus sintomas: voltage de salida en los bornes 13,5 volts amperaje :0   NO TRABAJA No hace arco.
> Revisados: IGBTS, transitores, condensadores, dioodos encontrados, etc TODO o casi todo bueno...pero no levanta amperaje
> Me puede ayudar?
> ...



revisa si llega voltaje a la base o gate de los tiristores y si tienes un frecuencimetro revisa la frecuencia de disparo


----------



## macarucho (Jul 9, 2012)

power una pregunta, la ferrita que traen los yugos de tv, que son bastantes grandes (tv de 21 en adelante) servirían para una soldadora tipo inverter. La que hice con el estator de motor me funciona de maravillas pero quiero seguir experimentando. Otra cosa sí yo cambiara el bobinado no 4 de aluminio por cobre que rendimiento tendría mi soldadora. Gracias de antemano.



joaquinar tú soldadora tiene capacitores de muy alto valor tienes que probar con uno o dos de 4700 mf


----------



## joaquinar (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola Macarucho, fijate que primero tenia solo 74.000 Mf en dos capacitores de 37.000 cada uno y ocurria que al soldar con 2mm a los 2 cm de soldadura se notaba que se vaciaban(empezaba el riple- sonido tipo metralleta) le coloque dos de 20.000 Mf  y lo lleve por encima de 100.000 Mf  alli le doy continuo casi hasta mas de 5 cm y no aparece el riple,  la teoria no me funcionó(no se si saque mal el calculo inicial) pero al experiencia dice que una maquina de 150 A con puente completo y banco de 100.000 Uf funciona muy bien. Te cuento la ultima experiencia, hice un cordon continuo con electrodo 2,5mm para obtener el limite de corte la llave termomagnetica saltó a casi 15 cm de soldadura continua, elimine la llave termomagnetica y salto la proteccion del nucleo a mas de 20 cm de soldura por exceso de temperatura en el nucleo(actuó la proteccion bimetalica).  Aclaro que fué mi experiencia... 
un abrazo  Joaquin


----------



## pelicar (Jul 10, 2012)

lomadelalata dijo:


> Te adjunto el diagrama que pediste.


Estimado amigo. 

Antes de nada me presento, me llamo Francisco Barreto y soy técnico de electrónica.

He  encontrado en el foro una referencia suya acerca del equipo de  soldadura de la marca Lincoln Mod: V145-S. El caso es que estoy  reparando uno que presenta una falla, aparentemente frecuente en estos  equipos, por lo que he podido comprobar en internet. El equipo enciende  bien y empieza a soldar bien, pero pasados unos segundos se enciende el  led térmico y se corta la salida de corriente, y solo puedo rearmarlo  apagando el equipo.
He revisado el temistor que está alojado en uno  de los bloques disipadores y parece estar bien, repondiendo a los  cambios de temperatura. Me he bajado el esquema de control suministrado  por ud pero aunque localizo el led, esta señal está gobernada por el  microcontrolador y no de quien recibe la consigna para que active el  circuito que enciende el led.

¿Podría ayudarme con esta falla? Si así fuera, le estaría muy agradecido.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2012)

pelicar dijo:


> ....He revisado el temistor que está alojado en uno  de los bloques disipadores y parece estar bien, repondiendo a los  cambios de temperatura.....



Al momento de cortar por sobre-temperatura, ¿ Que temperatura tienen los disipadores ?
¿ EL termistor es una resistencia NTC/PTC o un bimetálico ?


----------



## pelicar (Jul 11, 2012)

Hola Fogonazo.
El caso es que no parece que sea el sensor de Tra. al menos el PTC que está en el disipador (es un PTC) Le he simulado un sobrecalentamiento y no salta la alarma, de hecho, en el momento de saltar la alarma el disipador está fría, porque no le ha dado tiempo a calentarse. La verdad es que el comportamiento es algo extraño; empieza a soldar bien, despego el electrodo y al volver a colocarlo, en el momento del cortocircuito se enciende el led, y a partir de ahí tengo que apagar el equipo para volver a poder soldar. Parece como si alguna resistencia de sensado de la corriente no estuviera bien e hiciera saltar la alarma, pero no tengo todos los esquemas del equipo y no se por donde buscar.
Muchas gracias por contestar.


----------



## proteus936 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hola pelicar 
Tengo el manual de servicio de la v155s
Que es casi la misma de echo los esquemas del manual pone de la  v145-s v2 
Cuando llege a casa te los adjunto o te los envio al correo


----------



## proteus936 (Jul 11, 2012)

aqui teneis esquemas v155-s, va partido el archivo espero que os ayude


----------



## proteus936 (Jul 13, 2012)

daniel more mira a ver si esto te ayuda.suerte con la averia


----------



## Daniel.more (Jul 13, 2012)

mil gracias proteus,lo miro y te cuento como me fue....


----------



## pelicar (Jul 16, 2012)

A vueltas con la Lincoln 145-S. Sigo sin encontrar la avería, he avanzado algo en cuanto a acotar el fallo, se produce en la desconexión del electrodo, es decir, cuando deja de existir el cortocircuito. Es como si un pico de corriente en la desconexión de la bobina de salida, activara el circuito térmico. DE hecho, testeando las señales que entran en el micro, la única que cambia de estado es precisamente la que viene del divisor de tensión que está después de L1.

Alguien me puede ayudar con esto por favor?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Daniel.more (Jul 16, 2012)

proteus como te dije cuando tubiera algo te lo diria....
ABERIA: al intentar encender la maquina se oyen entrar los reles pero no enciende nada.....ni siquiera los leds.

solucion: cambiar el CNY17G-3 ,el regulador TL43 1c ,y el top223y 

saludos a todos y espero que a alguien le sea de probecho algun dia.......

mil gracias proteus......


----------



## chask8 (Jul 20, 2012)

Buenas, tengo en el taller una soldadora Invertec Eps que la  conectaron a un generador de gasolina y lo aceleraron, para que soldara  con mas fuerza.
La he abierto y tenía una resistencia de 2r2 (creo  2,2 ohmio 7W)embobinada quemada, la he cambiado, también tenía un díodo  stta1206d quemado que tambien he cambiado y el rele y los condensadores  de 470uf 400v tambien los he cambiado.
Todo parecía funcionar (se encendia bien) pero cuando me he puesto a soldar han estallado los IRFP450.
A ver si hay alguna persona que supiese por que ha pasado ese estallido y se han quemado todo los IRFP450

Gracias


----------



## chask8 (Jul 20, 2012)

buenas, le he cambiado el rele y los condensadores de 470uf 400v, y  parecia que funcionaba, ya no se quemaba la resistencia, pero cuando me  he puesto a soldar han estallado los IRFP450.
Haber si hay alguna persona que supiese por que ha pasado ese estallido y se han quemado todo los IRFP450.

gracias


----------



## JesusLel (Jul 24, 2012)

cris ieee dijo:
			
		

> hola Muchachos soy criss de chile estudiante de penultimo año de ing electronica, bueno trabajo en la empresa de mi padre hace bastantes años y nuestro fuerte son las maquinas de soldar vemos de todo tipo de maquinas desde estacionarias a autoinducidas electronicas y de transformador tengo un millon de manuales referente al tema mi tesis se traa a esto las maquinas de soldar o como afecta la electronica en los procesos de soldadura espero ser de gran ayuda para muchos aqui soy tecnico certificado y calificado Miller tengo 4 entrenamientos ya y 3 entrenamientos con kemppi tengo un sin fin de circuiteria, estoy abierto a entregar mis conocimientos referente al tema ya que es algo que realmente me apasiona tambien conosco los sistemas y modulos plasma, ranas de corte, mesas de corte comandas por encoder,  conosco las marcas MILLER, KEMPPI, POWCON, LINCOLN, ESSAB, HELVI, TELWIN, CEBORA, SOLTEC, THERMAL DYNAMICS, CEA, AIR LIQUID, HOBART, KOIKE, INDURA (TODA LA LINEA VERDE), y un sin fin de maquinas de soldar. atte
> 
> Cristobal Zepeda



Hola Cristobal: Un familiar me encargó para reparar una soldadora CEBORA INVERTER SOUND 150S y al revisarla encontré los 4 MOSFETS quemados (hasta flamearon el disipador) y también cambié los 2 diodos de potencia que vienen en la misma placa, mandé verificar los transformadores de corriente y de poder y están correctos. La duda es si tendré que cambiar algún otro componente directamente asociado a estas piezas y si de casualidad tendrás el diagrama esquemático de la soldadora porque no lo encuentro en la red. Te agradezco de antemano la ayuda que me podrías brindar. Saludos.


----------



## MARCHAN3 (Jul 28, 2012)

Soy nuevo en esto de los foros.Nesecito el diagrama de coneccion de las bobinas de baja tension de una maquina de soldar Miller MD 400 ac / dc. es de las viejitas. Tengo problemas por que esta cuenta con 2 palancas, una selecciona si se trabaja con AC o DC ( en polarizacion directa o inversa) y la otra controla si se trabaja en alta o bajo corriente ( low-hight). el bobinado del transformador esta bueno, incluso la reactancia serie, el problema es que ambas palancas estan desconectadas y no se como conectarlas. si alguien me pudiera asesorar  o mostrar el plano de conecciones se lo agradeceria.


----------



## jroca50 (Jul 31, 2012)

Napesh dijo:


> Me gustaría aportar dentro de lo que mas pueda sobre electrónica de potencia. trabajo reparando maquinas de soldar desde fuentes convencionales (lineales) hasta Inversoras.
> equipos bastante complejos como KEMPPI, MILLER, HELVI y otros.
> 
> bueno hasta la próxima, si tienen dudas no olviden preguntar.



Hola Napesh!!!

Estoy arreglando una soldadora mig cp-300 con ciclo util del 100%, en el momento en que inicie el proceso estaba bastante deteriorada nisiquiera funcionaba, por lo menos ahora funciona.
El asunto es no tiene el contactor, las lineas estan directamente conectadas, la pregunta es cuanto es el voltaje de activacion brindado por la tarjeta de control??? lo pregunto ya que esa parte de la tarjeta parece no funcionar,


----------



## MARCHAN3 (Jul 31, 2012)

Napesh dijo:


> Me gustaría aportar dentro de lo que mas pueda sobre electrónica de potencia. trabajo reparando maquinas de soldar desde fuentes convencionales (lineales) hasta Inversoras.
> equipos bastante complejos como KEMPPI, MILLER, HELVI y otros.
> 
> bueno hasta la próxima, si tienen dudas no olviden preguntar.



Hola Napesh, tengo una maquina de soldar Miller modelo MD 400 ac dc ( de las viejitas ). se que es muy buena maquina ( 400 amp ac dc y muy robusta), por tal motivo quiero repararla. El punto es que el embobinado principal esta bueno, al igual que la impedancia serie, pero lo que me frustra es que tanto la palanca que selecciona AC y DC ( inversa y directa) como la palanca LOW - HIGHT , estan desconectadas, al igual que el puente rectificador, y no se cual es su interconeccion para dejarla original.Te comento que yo me dedico a repararlas (rebobinarlas), pero esta me ha dejado sin pelos, ya que por mas que he tratado de conectarlas en papel y lapiz no he podido. Te pido por favor me ayudes con un diagrama de esta si esta a tu alcance. He buscado en la red pero nada.lo unico que consegui fue un par de fotos de esta. Muchas gracias hermano... Saludos.


----------



## macarucho (Sep 5, 2012)

alexander dijo:


> Gracias por la información, me ha sido de gran ayuda.
> 
> te cuento que aunque una maquina de soldar de  100 USD sea muy barata, te dire que soy cubano y aunque tubiera el dinero, que no lo tengo, este tipo de maquinaria, ni ninguna otra se lo venden a particulares, o personas del sector  privado como dicen ustedes.
> 
> ...



hola soy de venezuela quería saber sí pudistes hacer tú máquina sí no para explicarte como hacer una con un estator de motor


----------



## José Rivero (Sep 15, 2012)

Para xaxu, si tienes limitados conocimientos de electronica, y no quieres complicarte la vida, puedes hacer un reactor de nucleo deslizante, intercalarlo en serie al primario, de esa manera que puedes regular la potencia de entrada al primario y por ende la salida para distintos electrodos. 
Saludos, José Rivero


----------



## powerful (Sep 15, 2012)

Para xaxu, siguiendo la recomendación de José Rivero podrías colocar un reactor de inductancia saturable o un reactor de nucleo deslizante como te recomienda Jose Rivero.


----------



## scuash (Sep 27, 2012)

hola buenas tengo 2 soldaduras transpoket 1400 las dos tienen la misma averia, tienen el testigo de averia en parpadeo con lo cual no puedo comparar cual esta bien.

me gustaria saber si alguien sabe como hacerlas funcionar ya que ahora ya no quedan repuestos de esas soldaduras.

por cierto el ventilador se enciende perfecto pero la maquina no tiene tension de salida ni hace nada mas que eso encender los leds y el ventilador, el puente rectificador esta bien y los condensadores tambien,

muchas gracias espero vuestras respuestas


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 27, 2012)

la luz indica sobrecarga termica, puede que se este protegiendo entonces no funciona.
sube alguna foto del circuito y/o maquina


----------



## proteus936 (Sep 27, 2012)

scuash mira si te sirve esto


----------



## scuash (Sep 27, 2012)

si pero la sobrecarga termico no puede estar activa cuando la enciendes dos meses despues de estar parada , gracias de todas fromas, pero es que no funciona, al momento de arrancar ya se pone en modo de proteccion,tengo visto por ahi en la red que asi que se activa varias veces el protector por temperatura que entra en modo proteccion,¿puede ser?


----------



## tatajara (Sep 27, 2012)

scuash dijo:


> si pero la sobrecarga termico no puede estar activa cuando la enciendes dos meses despues de estar parada , gracias de todas fromas, pero es que no funciona, al momento de arrancar ya se pone en modo de proteccion,tengo visto por ahi en la red que asi que se activa varias veces el protector por temperatura que entra en modo proteccion,¿puede ser?



mira si si te activa la proteccion es por que tenes elevada temperatura o hay alguna falla en el circuito y te lo toma como temperatura o asi mismo eso causa que se eleve la temperatura 
saludos


----------



## lomadelalata (Sep 29, 2012)

Alguno identifica este integrado???


----------



## José Rivero (Sep 29, 2012)

Hola, comenta si has destapado la máquina, es posible que se haya soltado el brazo que mueve el shunt magnetico regulador,y se haya quedado  totalmente fuera de su sitio con lo cual está pasando el maximo amperaje al primario. Saludos, José Rivero


----------



## txutxy (Sep 30, 2012)

Buenos dias compañeros. Mi problema es con una Linconl Electric V145-S. Se fue la luz utilizandola y a partir de ahi no funcionaba nada,ni luz delante ni nada. La abri y vi que tenía mal (con corto entre base,colector y emisor) 8 de los 12 mosfet de potencia que tiene,los 630N. Los cambie y ya enciende, con la luz verde y el ventilador funcionando,pero no suelda,no salta el arco.
El desoldado y comprobado el diodo rápido Byt12 y está correcto.
Lo que me mosquea, es que enchufando solo la placa de control, en la salida DC donde tendría que ir conectada la placa de potencia si que da 100V en DC, pero si conecto la placa de potencia con sus respectivos cables + y -...ya no sale, se queda a cero.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Daniel.more (Sep 30, 2012)

si le cambiaste solo los igbt (que no son mosfet) de potencia MALO ....lo primero es, que sustituto le pusiste como elemento de potencia porque lor originales estan descatalogados hace años....y lo segundo esta averia en esta maquina ,siempre se abren barias r y diodos circundantes busca.....


----------



## José Rivero (Oct 1, 2012)

Para guillermo1, comenta si destapaste la máquina, es posible que se haya soltado el shunt magnético que es el que regula el amperaje de entrada al primario y por ende la salida, saludos,   José Rivero


----------



## txutxy (Oct 1, 2012)

Daniel.more dijo:


> si le cambiaste solo los igbt (que no son mosfet) de potencia MALO ....lo primero es, que sustituto le pusiste como elemento de potencia porque lor originales estan descatalogados hace años....y lo segundo esta averia en esta maquina ,siempre se abren barias r y diodos circundantes busca.....



Gracias Daniel.Los igbt los cambie por estos de Rs que es lo mas parecido en corriente y tensión que encontré http://es.rs-online.com/web/p/transistores-mosfet/5430068/  Si me pueden confirmar que son compatibles te lo agradecería.
Lo demás, seguire mirando los diodos y condensadores rerámicos que hay cerca.
Un saludo


----------



## peter30 (Oct 4, 2012)

hola, me llamo pedro y tengo un problema con la placa de una sga 175 no me mueve el motor que saca el hilo (el motor esta bien, lo he probado en otra maquina) lo que sucede es que al pretar el boton de la pistola, a los terminales faston que van al motor llegan los 24v que debieran, pero al conectar el motor solo llega 1v. mis conocimientos de electronica son limitados pero llevo tiempo informandome sobre transistores, diodos, resistencias, condesadores... a ver si alguien me podria dar alguna idea. mañana subire alguna foto


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 4, 2012)

primero bienvenido!...
bueno por lo que dices, seria el boton o swich, puede que le lleguen los 24 volts pero que este carbonizado,sucio, roto y no salgan ...
lo bueno seria que subieras algunas fotos del mismo


----------



## peter30 (Oct 5, 2012)

hola, aqui estan las fotos, las que he tomado con calidad no me dejaba subirlas por el tamaño.
El voltaje que llega al motor deberia controlarlo de uno de los potenciometros que se ven. el caso es que sin nada conectado a los terminales todo parece que funciona como debiera porque desde el potenciometro puedo regular desde los 15v a los 24v y conectandole un mini ventilador de 12v que tengo por ahi guardado le llegan como mucho 9v y al motor de 24v que tiene que ir conectado solo 1v


----------



## mauricio ospina (Oct 8, 2012)

intenta cambiando el transistor IRF. Revisar el voltaje de la entrada a la tarjeta. revisa el micro de la antorcha.



Hola amigos, si alguien tiene de casualidad un plano de un temporizador el cual se pueda tener el pulsador cerrado continuamente y encienda, luego de unos segundos se apague. es para un soldador de punto


----------



## peter30 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hola, problema solucionado, era un transistor darlington, despues de probar el voltaje que llegaba a la placa comence a comprobar uno por uno todos los transistores de la zona en la que creia que estaba el fallo y tuve suerte ya esta funcionando, el caso que la lleve a un taller para que me dieran presupuesto me pedian 500e y sin garantia. No he gastado ni un centimo ya que he quitado otro transistor igual de una parte de la placa que no se usa. Gracias por contestar


----------



## eleon07 (Oct 10, 2012)

hola a todos ... quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con lo siguiente ... tengo 1 maquina de soldar lince 7300w... ac .. con rango de 120amp a 300amp... 110v-220v.. 
1. quisiera saber si sele puede colocar algo q regule o controle la corriente antes de pase por los transformadores primario y secundario... (triac,diac.. etc...) esto solo si uds consideran si mejora algo en la soldadura... 
2. me gustaria colocarle en la salida ac.. triac,diac, bobina de choque. capacitor,resistensias... etc.. o lo q sea necesario para mejorar la calidad de la soldadura... 
3. colocarle circuito conmutado para colocarle 1 salida DC.... como ago el circuito para rectificar la corriente .... 
4.como ago para controlar o bajarle mas el amperaje a las 2 salidas AC/DC.. ya que la maquina arranca con 120a .... y quiero bajarle lo mas posible el rango del amperaje inicial... 
  bueno de ante mano agradezco cualquier sugerencia...  silo que le estoy pidiendo es viable ... ya que mis conocimientos en electronica son muy limitados ... o nulos ... por eso les pido por favor que especifiquen bien los componentes que necesito y como armar los circuitos... planos o esquemas como si fuera para un niño de 5 años.... jajaja... 
gracias y saludos ....


----------



## José Rivero (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola eleon07, empecemos por el comienzo, para ver que se te puede sugerir, comenta si te dedicas a la soldadura y que tipo de electrodos quieres uzar, para que trabajos, digo esto por que por lo que has escrito, da la impresión que no conoces de soldadura, máquinas y has escuchado hablar de refinamientos a las máquinas, pero algunas cosas no tienen sustento técnico, ojo lo que te digo es con afan de entendernos y poder ayudarte, sin animo de ofender, Saludos José Rivero


----------



## eleon07 (Oct 18, 2012)

José Rivero dijo:


> Hola eleon07, empecemos por el comienzo, para ver que se te puede sugerir, comenta si te dedicas a la soldadura y que tipo de electrodos quieres uzar, para que trabajos, digo esto por que por lo que has escrito, da la impresión que no conoces de soldadura, máquinas y has escuchado hablar de refinamientos a las máquinas, pero algunas cosas no tienen sustento técnico, ojo lo que te digo es con afan de entendernos y poder ayudarte, sin animo de ofender, Saludos José Rivero



hola. amigo jose... en estos momentos en ocasiones estoy soldando... y quiero mejorar o potenciar mi maquina si se puede hacer..? quisiera que queme bien el electrodo E-7018 ya que mi maquina es de AC  con amperaje inicial de 120a hasta 300a ..y no logra fundirlos ... por eso quiero saber si puedo mejorar la calidad en la salida AC para 1 soldadura mas suave... y tambien colocarle 1 puente rectificador para colocarle otra salida DC... y poder soldar con E-7018, E-308-L-16 u otro elctrodos de acero inoxidable, niquel-100, y aluminio... por eso quiero controlar el amperaje y bajarlo a 35a ò 40a.. en las 2 salidas AC/DC... si es posible...?

saludos ......


----------



## powerful (Oct 18, 2012)

eleon07, no conozco tu máquina ,.....dime el amperaje se regula con un conmutador de posiciones múltiples , o por variación de hierro o bobina móvil.
Te voy diciendo que la conversión que deseas no es de bajo costo, el puente de SCR y su control se llevan buena parte dela inversión.
Con que voltaje y frecuencia la alimentas.


----------



## José Rivero (Oct 18, 2012)

Hola eleon07, por lo que comentas, tu máquina no necesita bajar el amperaje, muy por el contrario, tengo la impresión que le falta potencia, te sugiero comprobar los amperajes y el voltaje tanto en vacío como soldando, ya que el E7018 de 1/8 necesita entre 90 a 120 Amp. y puede utilizarse tanto con corriente alterna como con C.C. y si la máquina entrga los voltajes y amperajes correctos la calidad de la soldadura depende unica y exclusivamente de la habilidad del soldador, despues se te puede recomendar sistemas sencillos para bajar el amperaje, considerando como dices, que no tienes mucha experiencia con circuitos de electrónica y si buscas en el foro ya se ha tratado el tema de rectificar máquinas de soldar. Saludos José Rivero


----------



## eleon07 (Oct 20, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> eleon07, no conozco tu máquina ,.....dime el amperaje se regula con un conmutador de posiciones múltiples , o por variación de hierro o bobina móvil.
> Te voy diciendo que la conversión que deseas no es de bajo costo, el puente de SCR y su control se llevan buena parte dela inversión.
> Con que voltaje y frecuencia la alimentas.



   amigo.. powerful... la maquina es de fabricacion china.. y el amperaje se regula con una manivela que mueve el shunt... y frente a la maquinatiene su escala de amperaje que arranca de 120a hasta los 300a... bueno eso eslo que dice la maquina y sus especificaciones... y se alimenta con 110v-220v 60hz... lo que no entindo porque estas maquinas "chinas" vienen con estos rangos de amperaje y no son capaces de quemar el E-7018 u otros electrodos... solo el E-6013.... 
saludos....


----------



## eleon07 (Oct 20, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> eleon07, no conozco tu máquina ,.....dime el amperaje se regula con un conmutador de posiciones múltiples , o por variación de hierro o bobina móvil.
> Te voy diciendo que la conversión que deseas no es de bajo costo, el puente de SCR y su control se llevan buena parte dela inversión.
> Con que voltaje y frecuencia la alimentas.



   amigo.. powerful... la maquina es de fabricacion china.. y el amperaje se regula con una manivela que mueve el shunt... y frente a la maquinatiene su escala de amperaje que arranca de 120a hasta los 300a... bueno eso eslo que dice la maquina y sus especificaciones... y se alimenta con 110v-220v 60hz... lo que no entindo porque estas maquinas "chinas" vienen con estos rangos de amperaje y no son capaces de quemar el E-7018 u otros electrodos... solo el E-6013.... 
saludos....


----------



## eleon07 (Oct 20, 2012)

José Rivero dijo:


> Hola eleon07, por lo que comentas, tu máquina no necesita bajar el amperaje, muy por el contrario, tengo la impresión que le falta potencia, te sugiero comprobar los amperajes y el voltaje tanto en vacío como soldando, ya que el E7018 de 1/8 necesita entre 90 a 120 Amp. y puede utilizarse tanto con corriente alterna como con C.C. y si la máquina entrga los voltajes y amperajes correctos la calidad de la soldadura depende unica y exclusivamente de la habilidad del soldador, despues se te puede recomendar sistemas sencillos para bajar el amperaje, considerando como dices, que no tienes mucha experiencia con circuitos de electrónica y si buscas en el foro ya se ha tratado el tema de rectificar máquinas de soldar. Saludos José Rivero



hola amigo jose .... coincido contigo con los rangos de amperajes y con los tipos de corrientes AC/DC para el E-7018 de 1/8"... "hay estoy claro" .. pero como le decia al amigo powerful.. que mi maquina es de fabricacion  china.. y no entiendo porque todas estas maquinas sin importar su marca comercial : lince, bmx-1.. etc... solo quema el E-6013.. solo sirve para herreria.. aunque tengan rangos de amperajes como la mia que llega a los 300a... no pueden quemar el E-7018, 6011... con facilidad como las maquinas miller, hobart, lincoln... que se pueden iniciar el arco facil y muy suave el deposito del matrial de aporte.... sea cual sea el electrodo y cualquiera de las 2 corrientes AC/DC...  bueno en este caso estariamos hablado de la corriente alterna en comparacion con las maquinas chinas..que solo vienen AC... ahora pregunto: 
¿es solo potencia lo que necesito.. como la consigo?
¿los fabricantes de estas maquinas chinas estan engañando a los compradores ò tiene que ver un componente especial en las maquinas miller..... que las mejora ò potencia a la hora de soldar o iniciar el arco de soldadura... ya que si estamos hablando de los mismos rangos de amperaje. porque solo quema el E-6013... ¿no sera que tiene que ver el paso dela corriente que se hace dificil en E-7018,6011 por la aleaccion de metales en varilla ò nucleo del electrodo, y sus revestimientos si son d rutilo ò celulosicos...??? ¿como se consigue esa potencia para fundirlos ?
en el caso de mi maquina hablo de bajar el amperaje ya que soldando con E-6013 de 3/32" y con 110v... a la mitad del electrodo lo pone al rojo vivo como dije antes arranca con 120a.. y tengo que soldar con el de 1/8"...  y tambien lo d bajar el amperaje es por si logro ponerle el puente rectificador y su salida DC, con su ayuda por supuesto.... para trabajar con E-6010,7018, acero inox,fundicion, aluminio...
lo de comprobar los amperajes en vacio y soldando la verdad no lo e hecho porque se le quemo el selector de voltaje 110v-off-220v... y buscando por internet consegui como reemplazar el selector de voltaje por un breakers.... y aqui comenzo la idea de mejorar mi maquina... e buscado mucho ... y creo que la electronica es el camino para mejorarla.. espero estar en el foro correcto.... ya que cuento con sus experiencias y dominio en la materia  para saber si son viables todo lo que pido en la pag:34.. 
bueno amigo jose rivero y a todos ... saludos.. y quedan con dios....


----------



## José Rivero (Oct 21, 2012)

Hola, eleon07, los electrodos que comunmente usamos acá en Perú, tanto el E6011, E6013, E7018 son para ser uzados tanto con C.A y C.C. no entiendo como tu máquina puede soldar con E6013 y no con E6011 si en ambos casos los requerimientos de amperaje son similares o iguales e inclusive en la práctica el E6011 se usa con ligeramente menos amperaje, comentas que se le quemó el selector de voltajes y fue reemplazado con un breaker, tengo la sospecha que por allí viene el problema, tu máquina debe tener ( me imagino ) dos bobinados primarios de 110v cada uno y para trabajar con 110 se deben poner en paralelo, si fuera posible comenta como es el circuito que estás usando, por eso insisto que midas el amperaje del primario en vacío con el regulador en minimo y sin soldar, luego lo midas soldando con electrodo 3/32 , luego pasa a comprobar el amperaje del secundario soldando, a la vez mides el voltaje del secundario, tambien durante el proceso de soldadura, para tener una idea clara de lo que está sucediendo y no seguir especulando, comenta ustedes usan normalmente 110v o 220v. Saludos, José Rivero


----------



## eleon07 (Oct 28, 2012)

hola ... amigo powerful y amigo jose rivero.... y a todos los amigos de este foro....  como se van a dar cuenta de que no e colocado breakers ni nada ... en realidad solo tengo unas indicaciones y esquema de como hacerlo y lo que yo les decia era antes de que se dañara el selector... y por eso quiero saber si la puedo mejorar con su ayuda.... y aqui les coloco fotos de la maquina y documento de como cambiar el selector por breakers... espero que esta vez si puedan ver mejor la situacion ... y uds me diran si se puede mejorar o la dejo original.... 
saludos....


----------



## eleon07 (Oct 30, 2012)

José Rivero dijo:


> Hola, eleon07, los electrodos que comunmente usamos acá en Perú, tanto el E6011, E6013, E7018 son para ser uzados tanto con C.A y C.C. no entiendo como tu máquina puede soldar con E6013 y no con E6011 si en ambos casos los requerimientos de amperaje son similares o iguales e inclusive en la práctica el E6011 se usa con ligeramente menos amperaje, comentas que se le quemó el selector de voltajes y fue reemplazado con un breaker, tengo la sospecha que por allí viene el problema, tu máquina debe tener ( me imagino ) dos bobinados primarios de 110v cada uno y para trabajar con 110 se deben poner en paralelo, si fuera posible comenta como es el circuito que estás usando, por eso insisto que midas el amperaje del primario en vacío con el regulador en minimo y sin soldar, luego lo midas soldando con electrodo 3/32 , luego pasa a comprobar el amperaje del secundario soldando, a la vez mides el voltaje del secundario, tambien durante el proceso de soldadura, para tener una idea clara de lo que está sucediendo y no seguir especulando, comenta ustedes usan normalmente 110v o 220v. Saludos, José Rivero



hola amigo ... como esta... en la pag 35 # 692 le dejo informacion "fotos y 1 documento" sobre maquina.... espero le sirva ... 
saludos





powerful dijo:


> eleon07, no conozco tu máquina ,.....dime el amperaje se regula con un conmutador de posiciones múltiples , o por variación de hierro o bobina móvil.
> Te voy diciendo que la conversión que deseas no es de bajo costo, el puente de SCR y su control se llevan buena parte dela inversión.
> Con que voltaje y frecuencia la alimentas.



hola amigo ... como esta... en la pag 35 # 692 le dejo informacion "fotos y 1 documento" sobre maquina.... espero le sirva ... 
saludos


----------



## liaia (Dic 15, 2012)

Hola buenas tengo un problema con mi soldadora indura 165v evolutions,esta casi nueva ,la deje de usar hace como 1 mes,y hoy que quiero usarla me encuentro con la sorpresa que al enchufarla no enciende,ni prende luz ni nada,rebicé cable y alargador enchufes y nada, que debo
hacer plissss,la ultima ves que la usé ,funcionó de lo mejor luego la guarde y hoy ya no quiere encender ...espero me orientes graciassss xauuuu!!! gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2012)

liaia dijo:


> Hola buenas tengo un problema con mi soldadora indura 165v . . .



¿ Fusible ?
¿ Bimetálico de sobre temperatura dañado o que requiere ser reseteado ?


----------



## liaia (Dic 15, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Fusible ?
> ¿ Bimetálico de sobre temperatura dañado o que requiere ser reseteado ?



y como lo   reseteo??? o tengo que llevarla a un servicio tecnico,la verdad no confio en ninguno,despues me salen con cualquier desperfecto,y lo que yo se, es que tiene un buen cuidado y esta casi nueva, se le ha dado poco uso,gracias de nuevoooo,t pasate,espero tu respuesta gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2012)

Antes de llevar la máquina al servis,
¿ La abriste ?
¿ Tienes algo de experiencia ?
¿ Tienes multímetro ?

Si 2 o mas fueron respondidas "*NO*", llevala al servis.

Si eres valiente, osado y arriesgado:

1) Retira la cubierta.
2) busca algo similar a esto muy cerca o sobre el transformador:





3) Si es "Reseteable" del lado inferior, que no se ve, hay un botón plástico, lo presionas.
4) Prueba la máquina.


----------



## liaia (Dic 16, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Antes de llevar la máquina al servis,
> ¿ La abriste ?
> ¿ Tienes algo de experiencia ?
> ¿ Tienes multímetro ?
> ...



Holisss denuevo,lo voy hacer y despues te cuento como me fué,gracias no tengo muxa experiencia pero no me quedo, lo importante es que soy osada ,asi que aya voy, despues te cuento,xauuu y nuevamente gracias.


----------



## liaia (Dic 16, 2012)

Holis denuevo,te cuento: debido a lo osada que soy, hice lo que propusiste y asunto arreglado,solo se trataba de unos conectores detrás del interruptor se habían desconectado,seguramente el chiko que trasladó la máquina le dió un tirón al cable ,lo cual provocó la  desconexión ,gracias por los  pasos a seguir que me indicaste, logré componerla sin llevarla al servicio técnico,en el cual me  ubieran cobrado las ganas,o los ojos de la cara jajajajjjaj!!!...denuevo te doy las gracias por existir en un espacio como este, hoy ya pude realizar los trabajos pendientes graciasssss xauuuuu!!!!apreton:


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2012)

liaia dijo:


> Holis denuevo,te cuento: debido a lo osada que soy, hice lo que propusiste


  


> y asunto arreglado,solo se trataba de unos conectores detrás del interruptor se habían desconectado,seguramente el chiko que trasladó la máquina le dió un tirón al cable ,lo cual provocó la  desconexión ,gracias por los  pasos a seguir que me indicaste, logré componerla sin llevarla al servicio técnico,en el cual me  ubieran cobrado las ganas,o los ojos de la cara jajajajjjaj!!!...denuevo te doy las gracias por existir en un espacio como este, hoy ya pude realizar los trabajos pendientes graciasssss xauuuuu!!!!apreton:



  

Te felicito por la reparación y gracias por comentar.


----------



## joaquinar (Ene 16, 2013)

eleon07 dijo:


> hola ... amigo powerful y amigo jose rivero.... y a todos los amigos de este foro....  como se van a dar cuenta de que no e colocado breakers ni nada ... en realidad solo tengo unas indicaciones y esquema de como hacerlo y lo que yo les decia era antes de que se dañara el selector... y por eso quiero saber si la puedo mejorar con su ayuda.... y aqui les coloco fotos de la maquina y documento de como cambiar el selector por breakers... espero que esta vez si puedan ver mejor la situacion ... y uds me diran si se puede mejorar o la dejo original....
> saludos....



Buen dia Eleon07,   yo tuve una manifestacion parecida y revise todo y no pude mejorarla (en cuanto a que ponia rojo el electrodo) grande fue mi sorpresa que cuando cambié la pinza comun de laton (NO LA PORTAELECTRODO sino la otra) que era como la que esta en la foto era de una chapa no muy gruesa y bastante pobre,,, al cambiarla por una mas robusta con contactos de cobre y en su mango la anterior tenia algunos hilos del cable cortados(eran de aluminio), entonces me dió el ataque y cambie tambien los cables puse uno multihilos de cobre como para unos amperes mas(por supuesto mas caro y de paso de 2,5 mts de largo y un poco mas grueso)  allí mejoro notablemente la soldadura(ya estaba rectificada a CC) mi humilde cuenta es que a pesar de ser una maquina italiana buscan economizar el pecio final para entrar en el mercado colocando una pinza(de laton) con casi muy justa superficie de contacto y un cable de `poca calidad de hilos de aluminio tambien de muy justa prestacion,, te imaginaras como vienen las maquinas chinas no?  el problema lo resolvi y por ello podria sin haber estudiado mucho este tema(ya que lo resolvi por casualidad) decirte que cuando puedan economicamente cambien la pinza de laton de fabrica por una mas robusta y mayor contacto como tambien los cable que sea de muchos hilos finos(multihilos)y un poco ams grueso....de paso siempre revisen la puesta a tierra que protegerá sus vidas............un abrazo  Joaquin


----------



## Estinfler (Feb 21, 2013)

Hola, haber si a algien le ha pasado esto, tengo una lincoln inverter v145 y cuando vas a soldar estando incluso en el minimo, suelda a tope y se enciende la luz roja es como si el potenciometro que es de 2,5 K estubiera malo pero lo he medido y esta bien, en fin  haber si algien me echa un cable, Gracias


----------



## trilaware (Feb 27, 2013)

de cuántos Amperios es el soldador? de cuántos milimetros es el electrodo? es la info básica...


----------



## pavoc (Mar 2, 2013)

Estinfler dijo:


> Hola, haber si a algien le ha pasado esto, tengo una lincoln inverter v145 y cuando vas a soldar estando incluso en el minimo, suelda a tope y se enciende la luz roja es como si el potenciometro que es de 2,5 K estubiera malo pero lo he medido y esta bien, en fin  haber si algien me echa un cable, Gracias



Hola estinfler :
La mia es la 150s , se me "averio" el potenciometro lo sustitui por uno de 2.2K que es el proximo mas cercano que encontre y tengo el mismo problema.
He estado mirando por ahi y no encuentro ninguna casa que suministre tal potenciometro.
Sabeis de alguna?
Gracias
Saludos...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2013)

podes probar usando un pote de 4,7 k  o 5 k,pero le colocas una r en paralelo de 4,7k ,no se si funcionara,pero no cuesta nada intentarlo ¡¡



Tambien podes poner un potenciómetro estereo de 4,7 k en paralelo y tenes entonces un potenciómetro del valor aproximado de 2,3k


----------



## pavoc (Mar 2, 2013)

mmmmhhhhh, no dudes que lo probare rey. ya que es una buena maquina y la tengo desarmada y arrinconada...
Gracias, ya comentare que tal...
Saludos...


----------



## rafer (Mar 17, 2013)

Hola. 
Necesito esquema del equipo y/o placa o identificacion de componente de placa de potencia de grupo de soldar inverter Galager 3.25.
Mas detalles de este grupo de soldar lo llevarón a reparar, no le repararon y ademas le quitaron un componente de la placa de potencia que no se lo que es.
En la placa tiene la siguiente inscrición TR2 (SIRI0109204).
Acompaño foto.
Saludos


----------



## eleon07 (Mar 17, 2013)

joaquinar dijo:


> Buen dia Eleon07,   yo tuve una manifestacion parecida y revise todo y no pude mejorarla (en cuanto a que ponia rojo el electrodo) grande fue mi sorpresa que cuando cambié la pinza comun de laton (NO LA PORTAELECTRODO sino la otra) que era como la que esta en la foto era de una chapa no muy gruesa y bastante pobre,,, al cambiarla por una mas robusta con contactos de cobre y en su mango la anterior tenia algunos hilos del cable cortados(eran de aluminio), entonces me dió el ataque y cambie tambien los cables puse uno multihilos de cobre como para unos amperes mas(por supuesto mas caro y de paso de 2,5 mts de largo y un poco mas grueso)  allí mejoro notablemente la soldadura(ya estaba rectificada a CC) mi humilde cuenta es que a pesar de ser una maquina italiana buscan economizar el pecio final para entrar en el mercado colocando una pinza(de laton) con casi muy justa superficie de contacto y un cable de `poca calidad de hilos de aluminio tambien de muy justa prestacion,, te imaginaras como vienen las maquinas chinas no?  el problema lo resolvi y por ello podria sin haber estudiado mucho este tema(ya que lo resolvi por casualidad) decirte que cuando puedan economicamente cambien la pinza de laton de fabrica por una mas robusta y mayor contacto como tambien los cable que sea de muchos hilos finos(multihilos)y un poco ams grueso....de paso siempre revisen la puesta a tierra que protegerá sus vidas............un abrazo  Joaquin





buenas noche.. amigo joaquinar... gracias por la sugerencia de verdad lo voy a tomar en cuenta .... tienes razon en chequear bien los cables y hacer buen contacto con la pinza de masa.. para que cierre bien el circuito... 1 falso contacto da problemas... 
en lo que pueda lo voy hacer... 
desde ya muchas gracias .. y espero que tambien le sirva esta sugerencia a muchos....
saludos.. quedan con DIOS....


----------



## exxonerado (Mar 18, 2013)

rafer dijo:


> Hola.
> Necesito esquema del equipo y/o placa o identificacion de componente de placa de potencia de grupo de soldar inverter Galager 3.25.
> Mas detalles de este grupo de soldar lo llevarón a reparar, no le repararon y ademas le quitaron un componente de la placa de potencia que no se lo que es.
> En la placa tiene la siguiente inscrición TR2 (SIRI0109204).
> ...



Buen dia , el componente que te falta es un tranf  de la casa sirio electtronica , es italiana  aca te paso una pagina  donde tenes el modelo en cuestion espero te sirva http://www.dacpol.eu/en/drive-trans...uct/control-transformer-for-power-transistors

y c esta es la direccion electronica de la fabrica http://www.sirio-ic.it/



http://www.agftechnology.com/products/sirio_prod.html aca tenes otro lugar donde ver fisicamente que es lo que te falta


----------



## rafer (Mar 19, 2013)

Gracias @exxonerado.
Claro que me sirve.
Saludos


----------



## javieja (Mar 22, 2013)

Hola a todos,

Dispongo de un grupo de soldar inverter de 80A. El problema que tengo es que cuando intento soldar el grupo no me da la suficiente intensidad para fundir el electrodo, ni poniendolo al maximo consigo que lo funda bien, con fuerza. He cambiado el puente rectificador de potencia, el optoacoplador y el zener que lleva para hacer la comparativa de tensión, pero sigue igual. Que os suena que pueda ser??

Gracias


----------



## capitanp (Mar 22, 2013)

Y cual es el diámetro del electrodo?


----------



## EDV (Mar 23, 2013)

Estimados su ayuda porfa con Placa de WECO Discovery 150 BT, los componentes que están en circulo rojo no los tengo identificados, buscando podrían ser diodos miniMelf el de banda amarilla switching y el de banda negra para propósitos generales pero tengo dudas sus opiniones me daría alguna pista al respecto pues no estoy seguro, los diodos no tienen nomenclatura y tampoco no tengo plano para saber que son.


----------



## BlindOwl (Mar 23, 2013)

Hola, estoy intentando reparar una máquina de soldar inverter (WEMI ERG 160 MMA), cuando me dieron la máquina ni siquiera encendia, ahora he conseguido que arranque despues de una limpieza y soldar dos de los IGBTs de paso final, pero todavia no suelda, la tension en vacio a la salida es de *17.43V*, creo que es poca tensión, cuanta deberia de tener?. La placa de control marca algunos fallos como podeis apreciar en las fotos (fallos_leds y P3230051 ), he comprobado el bimetalico que esta en el disipador de los diodos y parece estar bien (normalmente cerrado), da continuidad.

"Aparentemente" los componentes de las placas parecen estar bien.

Os pongo dos oscilogramas, uno de la salida y otro de la señal que llega a los IGBTs, no tengo ni idea si estan bien o mal, medidos con x10 en la punta de prueba.

Que mas comprobaciones puedo hacer? 

PD:He buscado los esquemas de esta máquina pero no los encontre, si alguien los tiene le estaria agradecido.

Saludos !


----------



## exxonerado (Mar 23, 2013)

EDV fijate bien el diodo amarillo parece estar escrito en el centro en lo que se ve como parte superior del diodo en al foto agarra lupa y mirala detenidamente a contra luz


----------



## EDV (Mar 24, 2013)

exxonerado dijo:


> EDV fijate bien el diodo amarillo parece estar escrito en el centro en lo que se ve como parte superior del diodo en al foto agarra lupa y mirala detenidamente a contra luz



Amigo, te cuento que he desmontado los diodos y los he mirado con lupa pues mi vista ya no es muy buena, pero te cuento que no tienen nomenclatura de ningún tipo solo el primero tiene banda amarilla y el segundo banda negra, de todas maneras gracias por la ayuda...
PD: use una gran lupa así que estoy totalmente seguro que no tienen ningún tipo de nomenclatura.

Saludos.





BlindOwl dijo:


> Hola, estoy intentando reparar una máquina de soldar inverter (WEMI ERG 160 MMA), cuando me dieron la máquina ni siquiera encendia, ahora he conseguido que arranque despues de una limpieza y soldar dos de los IGBTs de paso final, pero todavia no suelda, la tension en vacio a la salida es de *17.43V*, creo que es poca tensión, cuanta deberia de tener?. La placa de control marca algunos fallos como podeis apreciar en las fotos (fallos_leds y P3230051 ), he comprobado el bimetalico que esta en el disipador de los diodos y parece estar bien (normalmente cerrado), da continuidad.
> 
> "Aparentemente" los componentes de las placas parecen estar bien.
> 
> ...



UUFFFF amigo se ve bastante complicados los circuitos... no me queda desearte que te resulte todo bien....

Saludos.


----------



## exxonerado (Mar 25, 2013)

exxonerado dijo:


> EDV fijate bien el diodo amarillo parece estar escrito en el centro en lo que se ve como parte superior del diodo en al foto agarra lupa y mirala detenidamente a contra luz



Ok  fue muy tonto de mi parte no haber reparado en eso que hiciste, no supuse que ya habias recontra visto el diodo, aca te mando un enlace que te puede ayudar en lo de los diodos espero te sirva
http://tecnologiademontajesuperficial.es.tl/DIODOS-SMD.htm

http://tecnologiademontajesuperficial.es.tl/DIODOS-SMD.htm


----------



## EDV (Mar 27, 2013)

exxonerado dijo:


> Ok  fue muy tonto de mi parte no haber reparado en eso que hiciste, no supuse que ya habias recontra visto el diodo, aca te mando un enlace que te puede ayudar en lo de los diodos espero te sirva
> http://tecnologiademontajesuperficial.es.tl/DIODOS-SMD.htm
> 
> http://tecnologiademontajesuperficial.es.tl/DIODOS-SMD.htm



No hay problema amigo, con el solo echo que respondas ya es de gran ayuda, te cuento que los link que mandas, ya los vi, de echo de ahí saque información al respecto sobre el tipo al cual pertenecen... pero para asegurar pregunte en este foro, de todas manera se agradece.

Saludos.


----------



## exxonerado (Mar 29, 2013)

ok EDV lamento no haber podido aportar algo mas  a tu busqueda de lo que ya tenias  si encuentro algo te lo paso


----------



## EDV (Abr 1, 2013)

exxonerado dijo:


> ok EDV lamento no haber podido aportar algo mas  a tu busqueda de lo que ya tenias  si encuentro algo te lo paso



No hay problema, como te comente anteriormente con el echo de que respondas ya es de ayuda, pero te cuento lo sig. ayer cambio los componentes defectuosos y CHANNN   la maquina funciono, le realice algunas pruebas básicas y todo funciona ok. ahora solo resta probarla a plena carga y veré como se comporta, pero es 50% esta listo faltan las pruebas finales.
Te dejo un link de donde saque datos para los componentes sin nomenclatura.

Saludos.

http://www.marsport.org.uk/smd/mainframe.htm


----------



## exxonerado (Abr 2, 2013)

Mre  alegro mucho que hayas podido poner en marcha esa maquina  !!  y muchas gracias por el link de la pagina !!


----------



## ljximo (Abr 6, 2013)

mi soldador inverter  tiene 4 condensadores de 4700 mf a 450 voltios mi pregunta es,¿podria sustituirlos por dos de 15000 mf a 120 voltios puestos en serie o la capacidad es muy elevada? luego otra de las cosas que me impacta es que casi todos los inverters las capacidades de los condensadores son multiplos de 47 alguien me podria explicar porque ?


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 6, 2013)

Nose si este video vaya bien aca, lo mire y me gusto lo detallado


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2013)

Dos capacitores de 15000µF y 120V de aislación te darán uno equivalente de 7500µF y *240V* de aislación, tu tenias capacitores de *450V.*


----------



## lincesur (Abr 9, 2013)

Saludos
me gustaria si es posible que me dierais una mano, tengo en reparacion una lincoln inverter v145 la cual al intentar soldar, la maquina se para encendiendo el aviso de sobretemperatura aunque la maquina está recien encendida.
He visto el componente que acompaño una foto, creo que es una resistencia ptc pero no estoy seguro y no he podido localizar el datasheet, espero que me podais ayudar
gracias por vuestro interes
un saludo
http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/9215/20130409181453.jpg


----------



## FrancoPez (Abr 9, 2013)

Así es, se trata de un PTC o Posistor del fabricante MURATA. Tal vez te sirva el pdf adjunto


----------



## lincesur (Abr 10, 2013)

FrancoPez dijo:


> Así es, se trata de un PTC o Posistor del fabricante MURATA. Tal vez te sirva el pdf adjunto


Saludos
Muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda, espero que me sirva para comprobar el componente 
lo dicho, muchas gracias
un saludo


----------



## norbert99 (Abr 17, 2013)

waltertourn dijo:


> pues si la maquina no muestra problemas de alto consumo y el problema solo lo tienes en el arranque de la misma es que esta mal calculada tu llave termica
> 
> 
> 
> esa soldadora es del tipo inverter? no parece ser problema de transformador personalmente calculo que  los componentes  que sacaste deben ser necesarias para el cebado del arco caso contrario no ubieran estado ahi originalmente, prueba cambiarlos manteniendo los valores de estos y seguro solucionas tu problema



hola tengo una maquina inverter esab caddy 200A los capacitores de potencia se cargan correctamente pero a la salida no genera arco voltaico y los trafos que tiene se encuentran bien 
alguien sabe que puede tener?? gracias


----------



## norbert99 (Abr 18, 2013)

hola estas maquinas son muy dependientes de un ventilador de refrigeracin si este falla te enciende la luz
y si la maquina es trifasica tamvien te hace esa falla cuando te falta una fase e
espero que te sirva  saludos


----------



## tek_nikkos (Abr 27, 2013)

hola a todos.........espero puedan ayudarme...
tengo una maquina de soldar CEBORA inverter power rod 1350......le cayo algunas gotas de agua....al circuito y hay partes quemadas en la placa...........pero los componentes estan bbuenos.............el problema es que no genera voltaje en sus terminales de salida.....
se activa un LED que tiene indicado como termometro asi ke supongo debe indicar temperatura...............
al encender la maquina se enciende el led de temperatura y no genera tension de salida........
alguien me puede dar una mano para solucionar esta averia.............

gracias


----------



## EDV (Abr 28, 2013)

tek_nikkos dijo:


> hola a todos.........espero puedan ayudarme...
> tengo una maquina de soldar CEBORA inverter power rod 1350......le cayo algunas gotas de agua....al circuito y hay partes quemadas en la placa...........pero los componentes estan bbuenos.............el problema es que no genera voltaje en sus terminales de salida.....
> se activa un LED que tiene indicado como termometro asi ke supongo debe indicar temperatura...............
> al encender la maquina se enciende el led de temperatura y no genera tension de salida........
> ...



Te cuento... estoy reparando una Linconl V270 T tiene los mismo síntomas que tu maquina todo funciona aparentemente pero no genera tensión en terminales e salida, buscando el problema detecte que el la tarjeta de control tiene un diodo rápido doble SMD en corto, aun no lo he cambiado pues recién los pedí por Internet... espero esta pista te ayude.
Saludos.


----------



## potorro2 (May 8, 2013)

Hola Napesh.

Soy nuevo por aquí y me atrevo a consultarte lo siguiente.

Tengo un equipo de soldadura, de segunda mano, que me han regalado. Creo que inverter.
Lincoln Electric, Handy Stick 130, de 130 amperios. 




La cuestión, es, que no tiene pantalla digital ni reloj analógico, donde muestre los amperios a los que se regula. Solo dispone de un potenciómetro graduado de 5 a 130 Amperios. Ya se, que esto no es nada importante. Más bien, es una tontería. Pero uno, que es un poco tonto, me gustaría poder acoplarle algo así, me da igual, o bien desde su interior o externamente (ya que internamente no tiene mucho espacio). Mas que nada por saber con mayor seguridad, a que amperaje real, lo estoy regulando. Pues aun, no le tengo cogido el punto visual a los cordones, en relación con el aspecto visual, y la potencia utilizada a la que se realizan estos, se refiere.
Pues ahí está.

¿Se puede acoplar algún tipo de visualizador tipo pantalla digital o reloj analógico, donde mostrar el amperaje regulado?
Y de ser así.

¿Cómo lo puedo hacer yo mismo sin tener que enviarlo a alguna casa?

Y como tengo la intención de acoplarle un segundo ventilador, que actúe en sentido contrario, al que ya trae de serie, para que se cree una corriente de aire real y refrigere mejor.

¿Se podría ampliar el amperaje que trae de 130 Amperios a 140 ó 150 Amperios?
¿Y de que manera?

Muchas gracias de antemano y disculpa mi ignorancia en estos temas.


----------



## fdesergio (May 8, 2013)

Lo de acoplar es dificili pues debes determinar "como regula" la corriente de salida y desde ahi tomar la informacion para mostrarla en el display que usaras, si no conoces de electronica es complicado y sin el esquematico PEOR aun, si podes conseguirlo se podria mirar.

Lo del ventilador es facil solo seria cuestion de espacio ubica las conexiones del otro ventilador y conectalo ahi, ellos consumen poco asi que no se vera afectado el voltaje.

Lo de ampliar la corriente de salida NO CREO, pues viene determinada por el trafo de salida y propiamente por la seccion del alambre del secundario, seria como decir que debes cambiar el alambre y casi nunca traen espacio para eso, ademas el primario se veria afectado el nucleo etc etc etc , en conclusion me parece imposible, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## opamp (May 8, 2013)

Hola potorro2, no sé como le harías para poder ver al mismo tiempo tu soldadura y el amperímetro que deseas colocar.

La máquina que tienes es de 130A a 35%(ON: 130A max por 3.5minutos; OFF:0A por 6.5minutos) si le intentas jalar más Amp la máquina tratará de protegerse reduciendo el voltaje y dandote una soldadura  de mala calidad.
Lo que si puedes , como es obvio , es soldar a menor Amp por más tiempo ; tu máquina de 130A a 35%  es como tener una soldadora de 77A al 100% ( puedes soldar con ese amperaje todo el tiempo).


----------



## potorro2 (May 9, 2013)

Intentare conseguir el esquematico y a ver que se puede hacer. De todas formas gracias por rewponder tan rapido


----------



## rafer (May 20, 2013)

Hola.
Tengo grupo soldaura inverter Galagar 3.25 averiado dá una salida de 6,28 V DC, y no regula.
Tenía un transistor Mosfet cruzado y lo cambié, he comprobado los componentes de placa de potencia y parecen estar bien, tambien he comproabado los transformadores,  puentes rectificadores y un diodo de potencia que vá en paralelo con la salida y todo parece estar bien.
Agradezco cualquier información para saber por donde atacar la avería y esquema del grupo y/o de la placa de potencia.
Saludos


----------



## mikel12 (May 29, 2013)

Hola buenas noches, soy nuevo y me llamo Miguel Angel el caso es que se me quemo una maquina vieja de esas que llevan el entrehierro regulable (no se ni amperios ni nada de la maquina no tiene ningun dato) y tengo que bobinar el primario y el secundario, del secundario tengo claro que son 42 vueltas de aluminio de 3.67 mm pero en el primario me perdi yo creo que pueden ser 200 vueltas de aluminio de 2.05 mm ¿es posible? otra pregunta cuando bobine ¿da igual cual utilice de masa y cual de pinza y en que sentido tengo que bobinar? ¿podria cambiar el aluminio por cobre? Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2013)

Es probable que sea de 1,1 Volt por espira , al menos es coincidente primario con secundario , es para 220 Vca no?

No importa cual es vivo y cual es neutro del primario , ni tampoco cual es masa y cual es pinza del secundario.

El alambre lo comprás llevando las muestras y el peso , comprás un poco más , también comprá spaguetis y aislantes , el vendedor puede asesorarte 

Saludos !


----------



## mikel12 (May 29, 2013)

Muchas gracias por responder tan pronto, si es para 220 v monofasico en españa. Gracias


----------



## Crudam (May 31, 2013)

Gracias por el esquema Lomadelata , como decias que para solicitar ayuda te diesemos los datos exactos de la placa, aqui te dejo los mios y despues te decribo el fallo que  me está haciendo.
Equipo.- LINCOLN Invertec V145 S Nº Serie I2 0902 00318 
Placa Inverter.- Fabricada por Bitron ref W70x0430rev04 Lincoln Electric 1500 2056-02

Espero que con estos datos sea suficiente, el fallo que tengo es uq la etapa de potencia( Mosfets) se revienta despues de unos 50 segundos encendida, he comprobado lo maximo y sigue con el fallo y el costo de los repuestos no es precisamente barato.
Un saludo y gracias por postear tanta información


----------



## rubeng (Jun 5, 2013)

Estimado envio plano de sistema de potencia espero te pueda servir para tu reparacion.

Atentamente


----------



## Crudam (Jun 13, 2013)

rafer dijo:


> Hola.
> Tengo grupo soldaura inverter Galagar 3.25 averiado dá una salida de 6,28 V DC, y no regula.
> Tenía un transistor Mosfet cruzado y lo cambié, he comprobado los componentes de placa de potencia y parecen estar bien, tambien he comproabado los transformadores,  puentes rectificadores y un diodo de potencia que vá en paralelo con la salida y todo parece estar bien.
> Agradezco cualquier información para saber por donde atacar la avería y esquema del grupo y/o de la placa de potencia.
> Saludos



Yo reparé una Galagar con el mismo sintoma y la averia era un optoacoplador que está justo bajo el peine de conexiones de la placa que está en la tarjeta de control, prueba a comprobarlo, o cambiarlo , que por el costo del componente una vez desoldado, no vale la pena instalar el mismo . saludos


----------



## diego_z (Jul 10, 2013)

buenas gente , me encontre con dos de estos aparatos , y creo que son tiristores , la verdad no encontre informacion alguna por mas que busque , en el costado del tiri dice solo   ASEA Y180 , supongo que debe ser de 180 amp pero no se el voltage del gatillo ni el voltage maximo de trabajo y seria una lastima arruinarlos probando ,agradesco cualquier informacion


----------



## EDV (Jul 11, 2013)

diego_z dijo:


> buenas gente , me encontre con dos de estos aparatos , y creo que son tiristores , la verdad no encontre informacion alguna por mas que busque , en el costado del tiri dice solo   ASEA Y180 , supongo que debe ser de 180 amp pero no se el voltage del gatillo ni el voltage maximo de trabajo y seria una lastima arruinarlos probando ,agradesco cualquier informacion



Hola, le di una mirada a la WEB para buscar datos pero no encontré nada... tienes dats de la maquina?? algo mas que de referencias???

Saludos.


----------



## diego_z (Jul 11, 2013)

EDV dijo:


> Hola, le di una mirada a la WEB para buscar datos pero no encontré nada... tienes dats de la maquina?? algo mas que de referencias???
> 
> Saludos.



¡Hola! lamentablemente no se de donde los sacaron , ni tengo más referencias , y la persona que era su dueño ya no está, así que ni idea , de pinta están muy muy buenos , y sería una lástima dejarlos en un rincón o quemarlos por falta de información, lo único que puedo agregar es un grabado en el cuerpo del supongo tiristor, estaría espectacular para una soldadora o un plasma que se yo es una idea , un saludo y a seguir esperando.

​


----------



## resident (Jul 18, 2013)

hola buenas estoy buscando una pareja de capacitadores ya que van juntos en la placa de una estación de soldar hierro pero no los encuentro  con el diámetro que tienen ya que van juntos pegados uno a otro y no hay espacio para mas mm son de 470 uf 400 vol y medidas diámetro 30mm alto 50 mm hay alguna solucion?se puede pillar algún capacitador de mas voltaje adjunto fotos es que los necesito de 30mm x50 mm esta es una estación que le reventó a mi amigo y estan los capacitadores reventados. Muchas gracias por adelantado e visto por hay de 450 vol pero no me fio porque no se hasta cuantos vol o uf puedo meter .e buscado y no encuentro a en algunos sitios salen los portes carisimos y aqui en las tiendas de electronica no tienen gracias de nuevo
adjunto fotos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 18, 2013)

Amigo la tensión que indica el cuerpo del capacitor es el límite máx. 
Vale decir si tienes la posibilidad de conseguir los mismos, con una tensión de 450v será mas robusto que el de 400v.


----------



## pocotorri (Jul 23, 2013)

Napesh dijo:


> Me gustaría aportar dentro de lo que mas pueda sobre electrónica de potencia. trabajo reparando maquinas de soldar desde fuentes convencionales (lineales) hasta Inversoras.
> equipos bastante complejos como KEMPPI, MILLER, HELVI y otros.
> 
> bueno hasta la próxima, si tienen dudas no olviden preguntar.



Estimado colega soy de Uruguay un país medio limítrofe para muchas cosas ,principal mente para la información pero si para el consumismo a lo cual se me ase muy difícil el contar con información de este tipo de herramientas que invaden mi mercado.
Te cuento antes que nada mi nombre es Pocho ,disculpas por no presentarme antes ,soy de esas personas que tienen que vivir el día a día reparando un sinfín de cosas (poli funcional multi fasetico) je,je y el problema es que me a llegado una maquina de soldar por poseso de electrodo recubierto y poseso (TIG).
Mi cliente cundo la trajo me dijo que cunado la adquirió, chicoteo medio electrodo al momento que se le corta el arco ,yo la prove con pinsa y no ase nada le conecte la torcha TIG y tampoco genera arco , lo único que ase es cunado la enchufo y muevo el interruptor la misma prende el electro y cuando le doy al suich se actiba la solenoide como que si funcionara pero no le pasa ni siquiera un volt para soldar .Esta maquina es una vercion parecida a la invertel pero no se de que procedencia es , la marca es NEO la misma lleva un potenciómetro y la llave para prender ,yo la e desarmado y tiene dos led dentro de la misma uno rojo y el otro verde que a lo-cual se encuentran prendidos los dos ise un analicis visual y no encontré ningún vestigio de sobrecalentamiento ni nada quemado o reventado .Si tu me pudieras orienta en lo que puedas estaré muy agradecido desde ya muchas gracias desde qui Uruguay.
A y en lo que pueda ayudar yo se de todo un poco y sino lo aberigwo yo se mas de mecánica cualquier cosa a las ordenes.


----------



## Mikemancillo (Jul 25, 2013)

Buenas tardes a toda la comunidad de electrónicos y saludos para todos.

Verán, estoy trabajando con una máquina de soldadura industrial que trabaja totalmente con electrónica pura, sin embargo hace un par de días tuve un problema algo grave con ella puesto que el circuito de control principal se dañó. El nombre del circuito es M50734SP-10 y de acuerdo a su datasheet es un microcomputador con controlador de motor de paso integrado. Por lo menos lo puedo encontrar comercialmente, pero se que debería tener un programa específico para hacer funcionar la máquina. Mi idea es en comprar un dispositivo nuevo y con ayuda de otra máquina totalmente igual, extraerle a esta su microcomputador y leerle el programa interno con algún software, y guardárselo al C.I. nuevo. ¿Es posible realizarlo? ¿Existe algún software y hardware específico para éste tipo de dispositivos? 

De antemano gracias por su atención y espero de verdad que exista una solución puesto que comprar otra máquina o buscar otras alternativas resulta una tarea muy cara. ...


----------



## diego_z (Jul 25, 2013)

Mikemancillo dijo:


> Buenas tardes a toda la comunidad de electrónicos y saludos para todos.
> 
> Verán, estoy trabajando con una máquina de soldadura industrial que trabaja totalmente con electrónica pura, sin embargo hace un par de días tuve un problema algo grave con ella puesto que el circuito de control principal se dañó. El nombre del circuito es M50734SP-10 y de acuerdo a su datasheet es un microcomputador con controlador de motor de paso integrado. Por lo menos lo puedo encontrar comercialmente, pero se que debería tener un programa específico para hacer funcionar la máquina. Mi idea es en comprar un dispositivo nuevo y con ayuda de otra máquina totalmente igual, extraerle a esta su microcomputador y leerle el programa interno con algún software, y guardárselo al C.I. nuevo. ¿Es posible realizarlo? ¿Existe algún software y hardware específico para éste tipo de dispositivos?
> 
> De antemano gracias por su atención y espero de verdad que exista una solución puesto que comprar otra máquina o buscar otras alternativas resulta una tarea muy cara. ...



bien , hola , yo creo que por mas que logres hacerte de un programador especifico para tu nuevo micro , tal vez seria imposible de leer el micro de la otra maquina , ya que es casi seguro que la lectura esta protegida por el fabricante de la soldadura o por la empresa que hace el programa para tal fin , seria cuestion de probar , un saludo


----------



## ivans69 (Jul 30, 2013)

que tal comunidad, recien entre a esto de la soldadura y descubri que me gusta soldar quisiera comprarme una soldadora para hacer algunos proyectos que tengo en mente pero no hay mucho $ y, encontre en youtube algunos videos donde te fabricas una con un par de transformadores de microondas solo bobinando el secundario con cable de calibre 8 o 10 aun asi seria el mismo gasto que comprar una nueva ya que no tengo ningun transformador de micro, pero hoy tuve un poco de suerte me encontre una caja metalica y me la regalaron me dijeron que es un regulador antiguo no he visto bien las especificaciones solo pude leer "output 110v" y "3000 watts" esta muy pesado lo desarme pero el transformador esta muy oxidado pero ya lo desarme todo para quitarle el oxido y bueno creo que lo unico que tengo que hacer es rebobinar un nuevo secundario, pienso cortar el alambre que ya tenia del secundario en 4 partes iguales y juntarlos hacer la bobina como si enrollara un cable de 4 hilos y listo!!! bueno asi es como yo creo que va a funcionar o no? me baso en las que he visto de transformador de nucleo movil el inconveniente es que solo sera de amperaje fijo, saben que pueda hacer para poder regular el amperaje? o almenos hacerla como esas maquinas que tienen selector de amperaje (adjunto foto de referencia)? 
ojala alguien de ustedes me pueda ayudar a este proyecto y tambien tiene una maquinita de esas de selector de amperaje y le puede sacar unas fotos al interior me ayudaria mucho, de antemano muchisimas gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2013)

ivans69 dijo:


> que tal comunidad, recien entre a esto de la soldadura y descubri que me gusta soldar quisiera comprarme una soldadora para hacer algunos proyectos que tengo en mente pero no hay mucho $ y, encontre en youtube algunos videos donde te fabricas una con un par de transformadores de microondas solo bobinando el secundario con cable de calibre 8 o 10 aun asi seria el mismo gasto que comprar una nueva ya que no tengo ningun transformador de micro, pero hoy tuve un poco de suerte me encontre una caja metalica y me la regalaron me dijeron que es un regulador antiguo no he visto bien las especificaciones solo pude leer "output 110v" y "3000 watts" esta muy pesado lo desarme pero el transformador esta muy oxidado pero ya lo desarme todo para quitarle el oxido y bueno creo que lo unico que tengo que hacer es rebobinar un nuevo secundario, pienso cortar el alambre que ya tenia del secundario en 4 partes iguales y juntarlos hacer la bobina como si enrollara un cable de 4 hilos y listo!!! bueno asi es como yo creo que va a funcionar o no? me baso en las que he visto de transformador de nucleo movil el inconveniente es que solo sera de amperaje fijo, saben que pueda hacer para poder regular el amperaje? o almenos hacerla como esas maquinas que tienen selector de amperaje (adjunto foto de referencia)?
> ojala alguien de ustedes me pueda ayudar a este proyecto y tambien tiene una maquinita de esas de selector de amperaje y le puede sacar unas fotos al interior me ayudaria mucho, de antemano muchisimas gracias!!!


 

Si lees el hilo está la construcción de un "dimmer" + un inductor para regularla.

Saludos !


----------



## ivans69 (Jul 30, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si lees el hilo está la construcción de un "dimmer" + un inductor para regularla.
> 
> Saludos !


gracias DOSMETROS, lo encontre se ve muy facil

ya vi las caracteristicas del regulador dice:
entrada 70-140 v
salida 117v
potencia 3000w
y tiene un selector con numeros para seleccionar el bobinado completo o parte del bobinado primario segun el voltaje de entrada

y acerca de mi idea de dividir el secundario en 4 para hacer el nuevo secundario crees que me funcionara bien?

saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2013)

De que diámetro o sección es ese alambre ?


----------



## ivans69 (Jul 30, 2013)

no estoy totalmente seguro me parece que es de el numero 18 o 16


----------



## José Rivero (Jul 31, 2013)

hola, por lo que describes aparentemente se trata de un autotransformador, no tiene primario ni secundario solo un bobinado con derivaciones para compensar la falta de voltaje o el exceso, el calibre que mensionas de ser cierto no alcanza para una maquina de soldar, espero tus comentarios. saludos


----------



## ivans69 (Jul 31, 2013)

hola, si es posible que sea un transformador como el que indicas no me fije como iba la conexion exactamente pero me acuerdo un poco como iba conectado cuando lo empeze a desarmar, hice un diagrama no se si sea exactamente como estaba pero me parece estar muy parecido. saludos!!!


----------



## José Rivero (Ago 1, 2013)

Lo que me suponía, se trata de un auto transformador, si puedes trata de medir el nucleo de cuantos cm2 es para ver si es posible hacer una soldadora, pero ya te adelanto que el calibre del alambre es insuficiente, acá en Perú se consiguen maquinas de soldar de origen chino para pequeños trabajos por aproximadamente 100 dolares, comenta si en tu pais tambien las hay, te saldría mas conveniente. 
Saludos


----------



## ivans69 (Ago 1, 2013)

no todo el alambre que traia enrollado es de tal calibre, el otro bobinado creo que es de calibre 14 con el que pienso hacer el primario, bueno espero funcione jejeje. si aqui en mi pais tambien las existen son de 100 amperes van del precio equivalente a dolares desde $100 hasta los $160, las nacionales como la de la foto de uno de mis comentarios anteriores cuesta lo equivalente a 150 dolares mas o menos
bueno pues te paso una imagen dibujada del nucleo con sus respectivas medidas no puedo sacarle foto ya que lo desarme por completo por estaba exageradamente oxidado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2013)

Ancho del núcleo = 9,4 - 2,5 = 6,9 / 2 = 3,45
Sección del núcleo = ancho por altura = 3,45 x 13 = 44,85 cm²

Potencia del núcleo = sección al cuadrado - 15 % = 44,85 x 44,85 / 1,15 = 1.750 Watts.

. . .  me parece chico para una soldadora eléctrica


----------



## José Rivero (Ago 2, 2013)

para que voltaje de línea piensas diseñar tu soldadora?


----------



## ivans69 (Ago 3, 2013)

hno: que mal escucha eso =(

la pensaba diseñar para 110v. 

saludos!!!


----------



## José Rivero (Ago 5, 2013)

lo mensionado por DOSMETROS que tu nucleo es de 44.85cm2 si te alcanzaría, te comento que las soldadoras de 7kva de origen chino vienen con un nucleo de aprox. 30 cm2, bueno pensemos en tu nucleo, tienes que calcular si puede entrar un primario de 120 espiras de alambre calibre 10 awg y un secundario de unas 50 o 60 espiras de alambre calibre 8awg considerando que la salida debe tener entre 50 a 60 voltios en vacío, de ser posible, con esto puedes tener una soldadora de aprox. 60 amp. para soldar con electrodo de 2.4mm de diametro, ojo no para soldaduras continuas ya que puede sufrir recalentamientos si es esforzada, como verás técnicamente es posible hacerla, falta evaluar si es económicamente conveniente. Saludos y suerte


----------



## ivans69 (Ago 5, 2013)

que genial!!! pero acerca de los bobinados no creo que hay espacio suficiente haciendolo con esos calibres, mi idea es reciclar el material que saque de el mismo transformador, bobinar el primario con el alambre del 14 y hacer un calibre mas grueso con el otro alambre para el secundario
realmente no la quiero para trabajo continuo solo es para soldar piezas pequeñas que no requieren de mucho tiempo para soldarse. saludos!!!


----------



## opamp (Ago 5, 2013)

ivans69, si logras bobinar como te indica José Rivero , y consigues en vacío de 50Vac a 60Vac , como haces para que en soldadura a 60Amp te caiga 22.5 Vac aprox,........te comento que el Vsoldadura para STICK (soldadura por arco manual) es igual a 20Vac + 4% Isoldadura :  20Vac + 4%(60A) = 22.4Vac.

Saludos!!!


----------



## José Rivero (Ago 6, 2013)

tomate la molestia de medir el voltaje en vacío de cualquier transformador de soldadura y vas a encontrar los voltajes que mensiono, el voltaje en vacío baja al momento de soldar a un promedio de 22 a 25 v.ac.


----------



## opamp (Ago 6, 2013)

José Rivero, hace 25 años trabajé durante 7 años en la Jefatura del Dpto R&D de máquinas de soldar bajo la patente  Hobart , fabricadas en Lima . Las máquinas eran homologadas y certificadas cada tres meses por el antiguo Itintec , cumpliendo la Normativa 370.021 ; las máquinas cumplian  además con las normativas internacionales NEMA, ISO, DIN.
 Fabricamos: STICK, TIG, MIG/MAG, Por Puntos, Arco Sumergido, Corte por Electroerosión, etc . Transformadores de distribución , cargadores de baterias de potencia.

Creo que algo de máquinas de soldar y transformadores conozco , de tu tierra traíamos los motores petroleros Perkins y los ensamblamos con los alternadores de Algesa para construir las maq MEGA-ARC de 600Amp y te comento que el voltaje de soldadura para 600amp es 44Vac,...Recuerda; VSoldadura : 20Vac + 4%(600A), en otra oportunidad te indico las fórmulas para TIG y para MIG/MAG.

En la actualidad fabrico las mías , pero tienen mayor control electrónico , cualquier duda a tus órdenes.


----------



## José Rivero (Ago 6, 2013)

Agradezco tu voluntad para absolver mis dudas ya que no soy nadie frente a tu curriculum, yo no he trabajado en ninguna fábrica de máquinas de soldar y desconosco totalmente los parametros para homologarlas, lo unico que tengo son pequeños conocimientos de electónica,electricidad, y otros temas que no vienen al caso mensionarlos, pero sí tengo muchas inquietudes que me llevarón a efectuar mediciones de los fenomenos que se producian en las máquinas que se me presentaba la oportunidad, ojo ni siquiera soy reparador solo soy un hobista o aficionado a hacer sus propias cosas, lo que me llevó a hacerme una soldadora para tratar de aprender a soldar, y como resultado es que tengo una máquina que entrega tranquilamente 260 amperios totalmente de fabicación casera, logicamente con muchos defectos, pero que si me sirve para soldar, y además con materiales totalmente de deshuso, llamese hecha de chatarra, lo que me llama la atención, es que con la experiencia que tienes preguntes, de donde sacar los 22.4v.ca. que se necesitan para soldar partiendo de 50 o 60 vols. ca. en vacío ya que en cualquier transformador, su voltaje en vacío va cayendo, en función a la carga que se le aplique, y mucho más en el caso de los transformadores para soldadura que trabajan saturados y por ende su eficiencia es bastante baja alrrededor de 40% con el fin de proteger el primario de los cortocircuitos que se producen cuando se queda pegado el electrodo, repito que agradezco nos transmitas tus conocimientos, pero creo que tambien los ignorantes tenemos derecho a ser escuchados y tratar de ver si tenemos alguna razón. Saludos


----------



## opamp (Ago 7, 2013)

Jose Rivero, le comunico que una maquina de soldar es un transformador altamente ineficientey de unas caracteristicas particulares ; Vvacio : 65 a75Vac y el Voltaje de soldadura se incrementa al soldar con mayor amperaje , por ejemplo : 50A(22V), 100A(24V), 150A(26V), 200A(28V), 250A(30V) . Se ha dado cuenta que para mayores amperajes corresponden mayores voltajes. Como se logra que practicamente el voltaje de vacio sea del orden de los 70V para cualquier intensidad de soldadura, pero el voltaje de soldadura es poco mayor a 20V y se incrementa a medida que aumentamos el amperaje , como ve hay algo de ciencia  y tecnologia en la construccion de estos trafos de soldadura ,se utiliza las tecnicas de cortocircuito  magnetico del nucleo(nucleo movil) , corrimiento del bobinado respecto al primario(bobina movil) , conmutador de posiciones multiples donde los bobinados del secundario se alejan mas del primario a medida que se require menos amperaje, estos trafos poseen entrehierros(air- gaps).El tema es muy amplio y no pretendo ser cansador,.......Saludos!!!


----------



## ivans69 (Ago 10, 2013)

asi es jose rivero en eso ronda el voltaje de las maquinas en vacio segun las indicaciones de una cuantas pero tambien hay algunas que tienen mas y otras menos, la maquina de mi amigo da 80V en vacio,mi tio me presto una maquina que da 23V ambas son de corriente alterna, pero la mayoria que he visto en internet especifican alrededor de 50V. y bien como me mencionaste que si era posible hacer una soldadora con mi nucleo continue mi proyecto ayer por la noche lo termine de armar, le di 130 vueltas en el primario con alambre del 12 y en el secundario 23 vueltas con alambre del 12x3hilos y me da 25 voltios.
esta mañana la probe pero es dificil comenzar la chispa y si un electrodo se queda pegado lo quema en 2 segundos  la probe con electrodos 3/32
pienso cambiar el secundario para lograr un voltaje mas alto.
una duda que tengo es que le puedo poner como carga para medir el amperaje? 

aqui algunas fotitos

saludos!!!


----------



## José Rivero (Ago 11, 2013)

En caso tengas un amperimetro, trata de medir el amperaje del primario en vacío, luego en cortocircuito o sea con el electrodo pegado, para tener una idea de como está respondiendo, aunque en la foto me da la impresión que el nucleo es pequeño, si pudieras darme las medidas del area central del nucleo para poder ir centrando el proyecto, aunque te adelanto que 25 v. en vacío del secundario es muy poco debes tratar de alcanzar minimo 40 v. si te faltara espacio puedes hacer el secundario con solo dos alambres #12 awg y prueba a soldar con electrodo de 1.6 mm o 1/16 " saludos


----------



## ivans69 (Ago 12, 2013)

que tal, medi el amperaje y de entrada me marco 4.4 A en vacio y 58 A con carga y en salida aprox. 260A con el electrodo pegado e iba bajando conforme a se derretia, en corto llego a marcar hasta 350A pero solo lo conecte por un par de segundos.
el nucleo es el mismo que describi anteriormente que dio 44,85 cm² pero esta vez no lo arme asi: [] sino asi: [||].
no he cambiado el secundario aun, pienso usar cable de el que se usa en las instalaciones electricas del numero 10 quitarle el aislante y cubrirlo con cinta aislante o termofit, asi si deben de caber mas de 40 vueltas.

saludos!!!


----------



## José Rivero (Ago 13, 2013)

Puedo notar dos puntos a modificar, el primero es que tiene mucho nucleo o sea que debes sacarle planchas del nucleo, con lo cual el amperaje del primario va a subir hasta ubicarse en aprox. 6 amp. de esa manera el amp. en cortocircuito del secundario no debe ser mayor a 160 amp.aprox , y el otro punto a modificar sería aumentarle vueltas al secundario hasta lograr el voltaje superior a 40 volts. de preferencia alrrededor de 50 volts. saludos y suerte


----------



## malesi (Ago 13, 2013)

Esto es para animarte ivans69 
Estos sin medios lo han conseguido.


----------



## ivans69 (Ago 24, 2013)

ya estoy de vuelta con resultados Jose
acerca de mi idea de comprar cable del 8 no es posible jejeje hace tiempo que no había comprado ningún tipo de cable pero veo que el precio ha subido muchísimo así que tuve que improvisar, me quedaban como 70 metros de alambre calibre 16 así que lo repartí en 4 partes para lograr un calibre mas grueso y lo forre con cinta aislante y quedo muy bien, el largo quedo exacto para el bobinado no falto ni sobro
logre 50 vueltas y quite un poco de núcleo como me indicaste y me dio 48.3v de salida pero ahora el consumo en vació es de 1.3A es la única lectura que tome pero la probé soldando y que diferencia!!! ya no batallo en comenzar el arco y ahora suelda con mas profundidad y el arco es continuo, antes quedaba entrecortado y superficial pero lo que pude notar es que se calienta mas rápido pero va bien!

tomare las demas lecturas

Gracias!!!

saludos.





malesi dijo:


> Esto es para animarte ivans69
> Estos sin medios lo han conseguido.



gracias malesi no me he rendido.
si habia visto esas fotos imaginate lo que harian teniendo nuestras herramientas, materiales y recursos

saludos.


----------



## opamp (Ago 27, 2013)

Ivans69, leo que conseguiste hacer tu trafo, he leido que el secundario es de 4 alambres 16 , eso equivale a un 10(5.26mm^2); para estas potencias se recomienda: D( densidad de corriente), Amp/mm^2 : 2.5 a 3, para trafos aun mayores D se reduce a 2A/mm^2 . Si tu secundario equivale a 10AWG tendrias 5.26 X 2.5 a 3= 13.15A a 15.8A de soldadura permanentes , podrias considerar el promedio , 14.5A  . Tienes que soldar ciclando ,ON/OFF, para que no se quemen los bobinados , elperiodo T: ON + OFF = 10minutos. Para tu maquina corresponde para una I: 46A (ON:1minuto, OFF:9minutos) . Para I: 65A (ON: 30segundos , OFF: 9.5minutos). Para I:90A (ON: 15seg ,OFF: 9min+45seg) . Se que muchos Foristas estan ansiosos por construir su "maquina de soldar " , solo me corresponde indicarless  algunos numeros para que sepan lo que contruyen. Las maquinas mas pequennas vienen a un ciclado al 20% , ejemplo: 150A a 180A  al 20% . Tu maquina corresponderia a 32A al 20%.


----------



## Luis O (Nov 12, 2013)

Buesnas Tardes.

Tengo una máquina de soldar de control TECNA TE90- Mark II, a la cual se les quemó el bloque de tiristores completa, solo se puede  distinguir los optoelectrónicos que son del tipo BRT13.
Necesito saber si alguién sabe de estas plantas de soldar o en su defecto como sustituir el bloque de tiristores por otro, que use  optoelectrónico o similares.
Del bloque de control solo salen dos cables hacia el bloque de tiristores, estos hacen un puente de onda completa controlada.
Gracias por su atención.
LuisO. ...


----------



## opamp (Nov 12, 2013)

Hola Luis O, TECNA TE90-MARK II(Unidad de Control) puede manejar diferentes máquinas de soldar por "puntos" o también conocida como soldadora por "resistencia". por ejemplo: 25KVA,.....50KVA.

Las máquinas vienen a 220V , 380V , 440V . los dos cables de salida es para disparar los DOS SCR en antiparalelo ;( no es un puente); que controlan el voltaje del primario . El secundario es sólo una espira y cae de 4Vac a 5Vac, ya te puedes imaginar el amperaje.

Los SCR en antiparalelo ( back to back) son estimados de acuerdo al amperaje del primario , y este  depende de la potencia de la soldadora y del Vac de alimentación , como no indicas estos datos , no se puede calcular los SCR.

Saludos TercerMundistas!!!

P.D. ; No te olvides el sistema de refrigeración, normalmente por agua.


----------



## autonovel (Nov 20, 2013)

Hola.
Tengo una telwin 165 que hace corto nada mas conectar. Al abrir vi una resistencia quemada, procedi a sustituir y volví a conectar y nada, sigue haciendo corto (tira los magnetos de proteccion de la instalación electrica)
Buscando encontré unos esquemas (telwin tecnica 145). pero no me aclaro.
Puede ser del rectificador???

Gracias y un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2013)

Por que no subís los diagramas así te podemos ayudar mejor , "picale en más Opciones"

Saludos !


----------



## autonovel (Nov 21, 2013)

Hay cuelgo el manual que encontré, a ver si me podeis echar una mano.

Por cierto para probar el rectificador tendría que desoldarlo pero viene con patillas alargadas y el desoldador que tengo es de punta cilíndrica, existe este tipo de puntas o cómo lo desoldo? 

Gracias


----------



## Lamas (Nov 29, 2013)

cortadora de plasma Cutmaster 39.  Estimados, estoy reparando una cortadora de plasma a la que se le dañaron los 4 IGBT y  4 resistencias.  Por favor alguien puede proporcionarme los valores de las resistencias.  Son las que señalo en la foto adjunta 

saludos


----------



## silvia1 (Dic 8, 2013)

Tengo un grupo de soldar modelo Transpocket Fronius y me salta la señalización del térmico, que puedo hacer?

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2013)

¿ El salto, se produce enseguida o luego de estar trabajando un tiempo ?


----------



## silvia1 (Dic 9, 2013)

Se produce nada más encenderlo

gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2013)

El ventilador-forzador funciona correctamente ?


----------



## silvia1 (Dic 11, 2013)

Si, el ventilador funciona correctamente

Por cierto, el modelo más concretamente es un Transpocket Fronius 1500

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda. Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2013)

Está interesante éste proyecto :

http://danyk.cz/svar_en.html


----------



## walter11874 (Ene 31, 2014)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola amigos electronicos. Bueno, estuve un poco _enredado_ con algunos trabajos atrasados porque en la fabrica donde trabajo estamos hasta las manos.
> Pero, lo prometido es deuda y como tal hay que cumplir.
> 
> Aca les subo un PCB que es el que utilizo yo para reemplazar la mayoria de los circuitos electronicos que vienen en las soldadores comerciales y que tienen por logeneral la plaqueta explotada debido a un exceso de corriente en los triacs porqye ellos no estan debidamente dimencionados.
> ...




Hola Juan Jose, con respecto a tu comentario de la pag 4 en "todo sobre maquina de soldar"     https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/todo-sobre-maquinas-soldar-8134/index4.html  de la forma de conectar la placa al primario. textual:
"A, B y OUT son conectores. En las maquinas estos vienen con enchufes pero yo prefiero la soldadura.
En A va el neutro de alimentacion que generalmente viene de un fusible de xxx amperes.
Luego la fase pasa por un interruptor, de ahi va a una punta del bobinado primario y de ahí va al contacto OUT y una punta del bimetalico". 
yo lo entiendo así :
en A va a neutro 
después dice que la fase pasa por un interruptor de ahi a un extremo del bobinado primario y de ahí va al punto out y una punta del bimetalico.
ahora donde conecto el punto B y a que le llamas bimetalico???


Te comento arme una maquina partiendo de la base de un viejo cargador de baterías industrial. reemplace el primario que estaba en corto y bobine con cobre de 2mm y el secundario re utilice el alambre que tenia que es de 3,2mm.
La maquina anda bárbaro pero para soldar solido. Al soldar caños o materiales de poco espesor lo perfora por eso me interesa este regulador que se que gerard07 lo utilizo por que tenia el mismo problema que yo.

No comprendo bien como conectar la placa de control y no quiero hacer algo mal, arruinarla y tener que confeccionar otra... perdiendo tiempo y dinero.

Desde Santa Fe Cap. Argentina... te saludo cordialmente...


----------



## electromecanicario3 (Feb 23, 2014)

Estimados, tengo en el taller un equipo inverter Marca DOWEL modelo TIG 200DC DUAL. El mismo tiene problemas en la placa de control. Ya revise la placa de potencia y esta ok. 
El tema es que esta placa posee todos los integrados con su código borrado. 
Solicito si alguien posee algún esquema de la placa, diagrama en bloque del equipo, ext. Todo ayuda. 

Adjunto foto de la placa. 

Desde ya agradezco su colaboración, saludos. 

ver en www.imgur.com/cwjxltL.jpg ...


----------



## nachoperuiz (Feb 25, 2014)

Buenos días desde Cantabria -España-.
Se me ha estropeado mi soldadora y necesito bastante ayuda pues estoy muy verde en estos temas. El caso es que se averió una pista de la placa de control y la puenteé pero al cabo de los días dejó de funcionar de nuevo.
Compré una nueva placa pero con todo conectado no funciona.
Con la placa vieja si que consigo que la maquina suelde si activo uno de los relés manualmente, pero el hilo no corre.
El motor del hilo está comprobado y funciona, al igual que el potenciómetro del hilo que también funciona.
Les mando foto de la nueva placa que compré.

Esta placa parece básicamente una fuente de alimentación a 24V con dos relés. 
¿Se podría reemplazar por otra fuente de alimentación a 24V haciendo las conexiones pertinentes?
Gracias a todos por vuestra colaboración.


----------



## sevset (Mar 20, 2014)

nachoperuiz dijo:


> Buenos días desde Cantabria -España-.
> Se me ha estropeado mi soldadora y necesito bastante ayuda pues estoy muy verde en estos temas. El caso es que se averió una pista de la placa de control y la puenteé pero al cabo de los días dejó de funcionar de nuevo.
> Compré una nueva placa pero con todo conectado no funciona.
> Con la placa vieja si que consigo que la maquina suelde si activo uno de los relés manualmente, pero el hilo no corre.
> ...




Que tal, buen dia.

Primero lo que te recomiendo es verificar el circuito instalado en la  antorcha o manguera que hace activar el disparo. (son los cables  interiores conectados al gatillo y debieran tener continuidad, aislados  de la malla conductora)

Tambien te comento que muchas veces el control de velocidad del  motorreductor, es alimentado pór la misma salida CD de la soldadora, es  decir, si por ejemplo los rectificadores o el transformador principal no  funcionan, tampoco lo hara el motorreductor del alambre.

Otra posible falla podria ser la proteccion termica instalada en los disipadores o el transformador principal.

El modo efectivo de diagnosticar es mediante el diagrama del equipo.

Suerte....


----------



## Lamas (Mar 26, 2014)

Hola Nachoperuiz:  resolviste el problema de la soldadora? 
Por lo que veo esa placa genera 24 Vdc a partir del voltaje de la red, mediante el pequeño transformador que aparece alli y con el  regulador.  Esa placa lo que hace es recibir la señal del gatillo, con lo que opera un relay de dos polos.  estos conectan  la alimentación ya sea para alimentar directamente el transformador grande o bien a traves de un circuito temporizador;  el otro juego de contactos alimenta una red snubber (R-C en serie).  He encontrado y reconstruido una cierta cantidad de placas similares (solo que para 12 voltios).  El problema que he encontrado es que el capacitor de la red snubber presenta fugas o se pone en corto. Al menos asi es en las maquinas que he reparado.



Hola Marcelomondaca:  he probado varios reguladores de potencia en diferentes maquinas que utilizan un gran transformador, muy similar al de las soldadoras, y el que mejor resultado me ha dado es el que te adjunto.

suerte


----------



## chask8 (Mar 27, 2014)

buenas, necesito que alguien me oriente algo, tengo un soldador inverter elto y dejo de soldar, mire que de los condensadores no hay corriente, el rele de 12v no se activa,entonces mire y le cambie el puente rectificador que era un 36mb80a por kbpc3510 ylos dos diodos stta1206d que uno lo tenia en corto. Cuando la coneto de nuevo, me sale un ruido del transformador grande como de algo rayado y de salida tiene unos 9v, pero no la he dejado mucho tiempo conectada no valla a ser que sea peor.
¿algien me puede orientar mejor?


----------



## renzo1402 (Mar 28, 2014)

Buenas tardes, por esas casualidades alguien tiene información de la soldadora invertec v145s de lincoln? No encuentro por ningún lado y me estoy desesperando. 

La máquina no entrega corriente de salida, revise la placa de potencia y anda perfecto, los igbt de la placa inversora andan bien... llevo días y días revisando y no puedo encontrar la falla... revisé diodos, resistencias, integrados, operacionales, capacitores, todo!! y no puedo encontrar nadaaa, si alguno me puede dar una mano, se los voy a agradecer.

esta es la placa de inversion. Si no te sirve avisame y veo de subir otras imagenes.

Saludos gente


----------



## Lamas (Mar 28, 2014)

Al conectarla, te llega alimentación a los capacitores electroliticos?  Tiene arranque suave mediante resistencias de potencia?  Tiene algun relay para arranque?  Que mediciones y pruebas has hecho aparte de medir los componentes?


----------



## renzo1402 (Mar 28, 2014)

si, llega tension a los capacitores, el relé y las resistencias de arranque andan al pelo... Medi todos los componentes que tenia a mi alcance con la placa en vacio, es decir, que los diodos no esten en corto, que las resistencias no esten quemadas... no tengo osciloscopio para ver los igbt (medi con el tester que entre el emisor y el colector haya un voltaje de caida indicado) por lo que me entra la duda que el problema sea el transformador que controla los gate de dichos igtb... pero no tiene codigos ni nada... es lo unico que no se como medir

en la imagen que subi antes el trafito del que te hablo es el blanquito justo en el centro...


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 30, 2014)

hola, les comparto esquemas (diagrama de circuito) de Lincoln ... si bien las use para para reparar un par de Lincoln, tambien saque muchas ideas de ahi...saludos


----------



## papaluispc (May 19, 2014)

Buenas les esplico  este TRX lo desarme y le conte la espiras de las dos bobinas primarias que es de aluminio, y tenian 70 una y la otra 90 espiras, el secundario sigue siendo de aluminio de 4mm aproximado, las bobinas del primario las boy a remplazar por cobre #12 , mi pregunta seria ¿ Le debo colocar la misma cantida que encontre o le aumento un poco mas ya que su voltaje de alimentacion es 120v . 208 v gracias si tienen respuestas.


----------



## tekenika (May 20, 2014)

Hola. Debo rebobinar el secundario de una soldadora viejita que me quemaron. El núcleo es del tipo columna o core. Mi duda  es la siguiente: en este tipo de núcleos, cuál es la sección a tener en cuenta para los cálculos? El de una columna o la suma de ambas? Todas las fórmulas que encuentro son para núcleo tipo acorazado. Podría copiar el secundario quemado, pero además de aprender quisiera saber si el cálculo original (de fábrica) podría optimizarse para mis necesidades, perfil estructural de hasta 2 mm.Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2014)

Si lees el post vas a encontrar tus respuestas , y además como rectificar tu soldadora , como regularle la potencia con un dimmer , más la construcción de un inductor de salida ; todo ésto para mejorarla considerablemente y por poco dinero

Regulador dimmer : 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/99868/ _ 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/regulador-amperaje-scrs-soldadora-19623/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/reostato-soldadora-20131/




Rectificador : 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/117520/


----------



## tekenika (May 21, 2014)

DOSMETROS. Gracias por tu atención. Leí y releí el post con mucho interés y provecho incluso había decidido incorporarle las mejoras que dices, como el regulador posteado por JuanJosé. Lo que no encuentro y posiblemente esté frente a mis ojos, es lo que dije: en la fórmula de cálculo, la sección a tener en cuenta es la de una columna o la suma de ambas? Concretamente, esta maquinita, una Potro de algo así como 150 A tiene una laminación de 5 cm de ancho apilada 5 cm. o sea 25 cm2 por columna. A simple vista parece muy poco, pero el doble (50 cm2) ya parece más razonable. Estaba bobinada en cobre  el secundario con 3,25 mm y 5 derivaciones. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2014)

Solo se toma la sección de una columna.

No se calcula igual que un transformador convencional, ya que no lo es. Sería el equivalente a un transformador que regula mal , ya que en vacío entrega 60 Vac y soldando unos 30 Vac.

Es cómo si fuera mas inductivo , tiene espiras de mas , no lo tomes como dato al pié de la letra , pero sería como si al primario de 220V se le dieran la cantidad de espiras cómo para 270V , algo así . . . 

Y además primario y secundario van en columnas distintas para que acople poco , sinó al comenzar a soldar sería un cortocircuito terrible.

En algunos post hay datos de bobinados de algunas máquinas . . . más no te puedo ayudar.

Saludos !


----------



## AleSergi (May 21, 2014)

Hola Tekenika, no sería mala idea que subas una foto de lo que tenés a lado de una regla en centímetros, como para darse noción de las dimensiones.
Esas maquínas de nucleo FE-Si, se calculan semejante a un transformador, pero ahora la densidad de corriente es muy elevada, debes tener en cuenta que no es de ciclo de trabajo al 100%, es importantísima la ventilación, Son bobinados por demás de olgados, para lograr un pobre acople electromagnético entre las bobinas, o sea que la tensión de cortocircuito de este tipo de transformadores es muy elevada, así no es un corto circuito franco al momento del arco electrico.
La densidad de corriente la podes empezar a conocer dado que tenes el bobinado del primario, sale con la sección del conductor empleado, potencia de la máquina y tensión de alimentación, cosa que Vos ya tenés, si entendí bien, está quemado el secundario, COPIALO/REPRODUCILO, como el original, sin variar sus dimensiones.
Nunca hablaste de derivaciones, asi que imagino que tiene un shunt magnetico...  pone fotos!


----------



## opamp (May 21, 2014)

Si deseas ahorrar algo, puedes cocinar tu secundario quemado en una solución de soda caústica( sosa caústica, desatorador de baños) y agua, se desprende el barniz, luego lo vuelves a barnizar y lo colocas.


----------



## tekenika (May 21, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Solo se toma la sección de una columna.
> 
> Saludos !



Esa era mi duda. Muchas gracias





AleSergi dijo:


> Hola Tekenika, no sería mala idea que subas una foto de lo que tenés a lado de una regla en centímetros, como para darse noción de las dimensiones.
> Esas maquínas de nucleo FE-Si, se calculan semejante a un transformador, pero ahora la densidad de corriente es muy elevada, debes tener en cuenta que no es de ciclo de trabajo al 100%, es importantísima la ventilación, Son bobinados por demás de olgados, para lograr un pobre acople electromagnético entre las bobinas, o sea que la tensión de cortocircuito de este tipo de transformadores es muy elevada, así no es un corto circuito franco al momento del arco electrico.
> La densidad de corriente la podes empezar a conocer dado que tenes el bobinado del primario, sale con la sección del conductor empleado, potencia de la máquina y tensión de alimentación, cosa que Vos ya tenés, si entendí bien, está quemado el secundario, COPIALO/REPRODUCILO, como el original, sin variar sus dimensiones.
> Nunca hablaste de derivaciones, asi que imagino que tiene un shunt magnetico...  pone fotos!


AleSergi, gracias por tu respuesta. Mañana subiré foto pues ahora no estoy en el taller Entendiste bien. (secundario quemado) Y ya lo desbobiné, el primario que lógicamente está en la otra columna está perfecto. La máquina tiene 5 tomas para distinta potencia, que vienen de derivaciones del secundario. Cuando hable de re calcularla a fin de optimizarla para lo que la necesito, pensaba precisamente que si le hago un regulador como los descritos en el foro, las derivaciones podrían no ser necesarias. Para uso del taller tengo una Lincoln AC-225 (lo único que ligué de la convertibilidad) pero es algo grande para llevarla y traerla, no se justifica para soldar una reja. A una inverter....no llego. Saludos


----------



## tekenika (May 21, 2014)

opamp dijo:


> Si deseas ahorrar algo, puedes cocinar tu secundario quemado en una solución de soda caústica( sosa caústica, desatorador de baños) y agua, se desprende el barniz, luego lo vuelves a barnizar y lo colocas.



Ahorrarme el alambre sería grandioso! Será posible? Saludos



opamp dijo:


> Si deseas ahorrar algo, puedes cocinar tu secundario quemado en una solución de soda caústica( sosa caústica, desatorador de baños) y agua, se desprende el barniz, luego lo vuelves a barnizar y lo colocas.



Ahorrarme el alambre sería grandioso! Será posible? Saludos



Hola AleSergi
Aquí van las fotos, dan pena, si no sirven tomo otras. Cometí un error en el primer mensaje con el diámetro del alambre. El de el primario 3,5 mm el secundario 2 mm. Saludos


----------



## AleSergi (May 22, 2014)

Ahi tah....    vi los imágenes, es muy similar a la máquina del adjunto que dejo, le supe tomar los datos ahí indicados, si falta algo es porque no estaba....   ya hace varios años del asunto así que ni me acuerdo de esa máquina de soldar.

No hace falta meter en algo corrosivo al cobre de la bobina, solo perderás sección de cobre, por la corrosión, lo que podes hacer es "quemarla", digamos con papeles de diario... o sea que no levante gran temperatura como para que se oxide todo el cobre, una vez quemada la aislación vieja, la dejas enfriar sin metarla en agua o aire frio, tiene que enfriar lentamente, haciendolo así sucede que el cobre se "recoce", o sea se "hablanda" y lo podés embobinar cómodamente.

Dado que es una maquinita extremadamente exigida, de reciclar ese cobre, Yo lo haría con Mylar (suelen pronunciar mailar), viene hasta de 0,04mm de espesor el mylar transparente, el chiste está en cortarlo en tiras de unos 10mm de ancho y "enrrollar" eso en el conductor, éste es un aislante muy bueno, digamos, demasiado bueno, aguante tremenda tensión, es muy resistente, y soporta temperaturas que el papel o algodón (80ºc), solo puede soñar (al menos 150ºc).

Mejoras a esa maquinita, no le encuentro, porque ya estan calculadas muy justo, lo que si haría, es instalar un contactor, y un interruptor en la pinza porta electrodo, para darle tensión a la bobina solo cuando hago el arco, el resto del tiempo, pues que se enfrie, a lo cual le instalo un buen ventilador a tal efecto, tener en cuenta que la corriente de vacio de estos engendros es alta, porque  en afan de ahorrarse cobre o aluminio, pues vienen pobres de número de espiras.

Sería muy interezante poder rectificar la corriente de salida, logrando C.C., pero con los precios de los semiconductores requeridos, me parece que te conviene comprar un inverter y listo.

Quien pregunta por el alumino, reemplazarlo con Cobre, pues la relación suele ser 2/3, si teníamos 3 de sección en Aluminio, pues en Cobre será 2, ésto porque es mejor conductor eléctrico, además tiene una temperatura de fusión casi el triple del aluminio.


----------



## tekenika (May 23, 2014)

AleSergi dijo:


> Ahi tah....    vi los imágenes, es muy similar a la máquina del adjunto que dejo, le supe tomar los datos ahí indicados, si falta algo es porque no estaba....   ya hace varios años del asunto así que ni me acuerdo de esa máquina de soldar.



AleSergi. No respondí ayer, pues tu PDF, que mucho agradezco, me provocó dudas, acerca del cacharro que nos ocupa y decidí buscar su viejo gabinete pues no recordaba nada acerca de mínimos y máximos. Y así es.
Sólo tenía un terminal para masa y cuatro para el electrodo. En el frente dice 130-150 A.
(Adjunto foto)
Te cuento que yo había prestado esta maquinita a un amigo que tenía que soldar unas sillas, luego de un tiempo me la devolvió (callado) y allí quedó en el taller sin uso, pues adentro ocupo la grande. Hasta que un día necesité dar unos puntos afuera y me llevé la sorpresa.
Allí quedó otra vez, hasta que la desarmé y enmadejé el alambre... algún día la rebobinaré...vuelta a pasar el tiempo... años Hasta ahora que sí la necesito y decidí ponerle manos y considerar si valía la pena. En cualquier caso no soy de los que tiran a la basura un núcleo de silicio y al menos un bobinado de cobre.  



AleSergi dijo:


> No hace falta meter en algo corrosivo al cobre de la bobina, solo perderás sección de cobre, por la corrosión, lo que podes hacer es "quemarla", digamos con papeles de diario... o sea que no levante gran temperatura como para que se oxide todo el cobre, una vez quemada la aislación vieja, la dejas enfriar sin metarla en agua o aire frio, tiene que enfriar lentamente, haciendolo así sucede que el cobre se "recoce", o sea se "hablanda" y lo podés embobinar cómodamente.
> 
> Dado que es una maquinita extremadamente exigida, de reciclar ese cobre, Yo lo haría con Mylar (suelen pronunciar mailar), viene hasta de 0,04mm de espesor el mylar transparente, el chiste está en cortarlo en tiras de unos 10mm de ancho y "enrrollar" eso en el conductor, éste es un aislante muy bueno, digamos, demasiado bueno, aguante tremenda tensión, es muy resistente, y soporta temperaturas que el papel o algodón (80ºc), solo puede soñar (al menos 150ºc).


Completamente de acuerdo, conozco el trabajo con el cobre y es como decís. también conozco el mylar, tengo muchos motores bobinados....pero no me imagino enroscando tiritas alrededor del alambre, pero probaré, pensé en algún tipo de spaghetti o barnizado por inmersión por tramos... son 54 m de alambre, hoy aproveché para alisarlo un poco mientras lo sacaba de su madeja original y lo arrollaba de un modo más cómodo para recocerlo.



AleSergi dijo:


> Mejoras a esa maquinita, no le encuentro, porque ya estan calculadas muy justo, lo que si haría, es instalar un contactor, y un interruptor en la pinza porta electrodo, para darle tensión a la bobina solo cuando hago el arco, el resto del tiempo, pues que se enfrie, a lo cual le instalo un buen ventilador a tal efecto, tener en cuenta que la corriente de vacio de estos engendros es alta, porque  en afan de ahorrarse cobre o aluminio, pues vienen pobres de número de espiras.
> 
> Sería muy interezante poder rectificar la corriente de salida, logrando C.C., pero con los precios de los semiconductores requeridos, me parece que te conviene comprar un inverter y listo.



En cuanto a mejoras, lo primero que debo aclarar es que, lo que está quemado obviamente es el primario, ni yo sé de donde saqué que era el secundario. Sonaba raro que el secundario fuera de 2 mm y el primario de 3,5 mm Cierto? Esto en parte aclara el asunto pues sólo debería recuperar de algún modo el alambre, reemplazarlo y bobinarlo todo corrido como lo tengo. Hecho esto, mediría la tensión en vacío, y a estudiar de dónde salían las derivaciones para los 4 puntos. Esto es un misterio para mí, por ahora.
Me gustaría mucho rectificarla, tengo unos diodos de alternador de un cargador grande de baterías debería ver sus características. Tengo térmicos para el bobinado, tengo ventiladores y relays grandes o contactores. Muy interesante tu idea de dar tensión sólo cuando se produce el arco, nunca lo había pensado.
No puedo comprar el inverter, y si tuviera el dinero para el mismo, la lista de herramientas que necesito es tan grande que debería pensarlo.Verás que al gabinete ya lo mejoré - Gracias por tu atención. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Sairus (Jun 2, 2014)

Bueno como un aporte de ideas al tema y para aquellos que saben más puedan decodificar lo que dice este Brasileño.

Tiene una soldadora de 250 la rebobina de un modo extraño, anula el shunt y la regula luego con un inductor o inductancia no entendí bien, pero me pareció bien la idea como para regular la intensidad.

Vean (si quieren) este y los videos relacionados.







Aclaro soy técnico en sistemas, que compró una maquina de soldar que según ellos tira 230 A.
En pruebas que realicé creo que no llega a tanto y regula muy mal (creo que tiene un dimmer electrónico).  A partir de esto empecé a ver si la puedo mejorar, rectificar etc.
Por un lado me viene la pregunta ¿tanto cuesta hacer una soldadora bien??? creo que sale lo mismo hacerla bien que mal.  Lo positivo es que fuí enterándome de muchas cosas acerca de este tema

La electrónica/electricidad siempre me gustó pero ahora que terminé la carrera, estoy empezando a leer el libro de Malvino.

Sería mejor un reóstato electrónico???. Hay algún reóstato de electrónico realizable.

Visitando la página de soldadoras Miller me encuentro que la soldadora 250 A que ellos tienen trabajan con una tensión en vacío de 70V CA 80 V CC

http://www.millerwelds.com/pdf/spec_sheets/AD2-1S.pdf

y en las páginas de este foro dicen  que para soldar es necesario 45 a 55 V.

Está bien esto, me lo dijo un técnico que armaba soldadoras, y me dijo que la corriente se selecciona de acuerdo a lo que vas a soldar con éste cáculo  Espesor^2*10 osea si quiero soldar 2mm  2^2*10 40 A.

Muchas Gracias a todos de antemano espero haber respetado las normas.


----------



## opamp (Jun 2, 2014)

He leido los comentarios y enccuentro que hay Foristas que opinan que el Vvacio está entre 65 a 75Vac. Si tu maquina dice 230A, también tiene que mencionar el ciclo de operación, por ejemplo: 230A al 20%( 2minutos de soldadura a 230A y 8 minutos en vacio). Una máquina como la descrita, (230A-20%), te suministra 100A al 100%(todo el tiempo).


----------



## enero62 (Jun 3, 2014)

agradecere un esquema de una soldadora krafter inversora de 200 amperes, ya que esta no me funciona por lo que es vital el plano electrico, para identificar los distintos componentes de esta maquina, gracias de antemano. enero62 ...


----------



## proteus936 (Jun 9, 2014)

renzo 1402 hay lo tienes


----------



## proteus936 (Jun 9, 2014)

enero62 a ver si te sirve esto es china y son todas casi iguales


----------



## romangimenez15 (Jun 11, 2014)

Amigo, tengo una maquina Arcweld 200i que sirve con 110v y 220v, pero por equivocacion la conecte a 440v ¿ que se podria haber dañado ? tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica .

Quisiera repararla


----------



## jorge3060 (Jun 11, 2014)

primero revisa la etapa de entrada rectificador condensadores , quizas solo se hayan podido reventar los condensadores electrolitios


----------



## romangimenez15 (Jun 12, 2014)

creo que si es eso ... pero de cuanto compro el condensador ?


----------



## jorge3060 (Jun 13, 2014)

en una parte del consensador te indica el valor y voltaje, pueden ser  470uf o 680 uf /450V , tambien revisa el puende diodos si no esta en corto, si puedes tomarle una foto y colgarlo en el foro  para saber si es similar a los que he visto


----------



## romangimenez15 (Jun 16, 2014)

jorge3060 dijo:


> en una parte del consensador te indica el valor y voltaje, pueden ser  470uf o 680 uf /450V , tambien revisa el puende diodos si no esta en corto, si puedes tomarle una foto y colgarlo en el foro  para saber si es similar a los que he visto



Los diodos estan bien pero oye consegui en condensador de 470u de 350v no hay problema ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2014)

Estás demasiado justo, porque 220 rectificados te dan 310 Vdc . . . .


----------



## romangimenez15 (Jun 17, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estás demasiado justo, porque 220 rectificados te dan 310 Vdc . . . .


si lo uso solo con 110v hasta que compre el otro condensador ? oye pero el espacio donde va el condensador es mucho mas pequeño osea que el condensador era de menos nose digo yo :s


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2014)

Si , con 110 estaría bien


----------



## jorge3060 (Jun 17, 2014)

Para que sean de menor voltaje los condesaores seguro  estan serie y paralelo, cuantos condensadores lleva tu inversor? 4  0 6 ?, para ello debe tener un circuito que sensa el voltaje de entrada y conmuta unos relay para la opcion 110 y 220 vac en forma automatica , si logras encender el equipo mide el voltaje en los extremos del condensador ( debes tener una suma de 300 V dc  aprox)


----------



## mirage2000 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hola a todos. Interesante hilo, agradezco a todos los que aportan información y colaboran de forma desinteresada.

Voy a pedirles su ayuda para descubrir que problema tiene, y su posible solución, mi soldadora. 

La marca es DUCA mod. SOL-07-200, una soldadora inverter de 200 amp.


La misma se apago mientras soldaba chapa fina con electrodo de 1,5mm. No volvió a encender. En principio supuse que fuera un protector térmico, ya que en alguna oportunidad ocurrió lo mismo, pero al rato simplemente volvió a funcionar. No fue el caso.

Hasta ahora las pruebas que hice fueron basicas. 

1-Entrada de tension 220v. hasta la placa rectificadora.

2-llave de corte, funcionando correctamente.

3-Termino acoplado al disipador de la fuente. Corta a los 60 grados y abre nuevamente alrededor de los 35 grados. 


A simple vista no se perciben capacitores o resistencias dañadas, ni otro tipo de deterioro. 



La parte inferior de la placa donde estan los capacitores presenta una irregularidad en el barnizado, como se ve a continuacion:


A esta placa ingresan 220v., pero no sale tension hacia ningún lado. Los cables que van hacia la llave de corte solo miden tensión si se mide los positivos de cada par entre si (rojo/negro - rojo/azul), es decir, entre cables rojos, marca 50vca.


Algo que me desconcierta del funcionamiento son los rectificadores, cada uno tiene entrada de solo una fase de la tension de linea (una cada uno). 


En la foto puede apreciarse que en cada conector entran dos cables rojos, dos amarillos (DC), y cuatro negros divididos en pares. Estos cuatro representan una fase de los 220v. de entrada. Creería que a cada rectificador debería ingresar vivo y neutro. 


Bueno, espero que puedan guiarme en cuanto a las pruebas a realizar. Desde ya, muy agradecido.

Pablo.


P.D: Disculpen la desprolijidad, no sabia que no puedo subir enlaces aun, asi que los adjunte en el orden en que los menciono en el post.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2014)

El ventilador y la circulación de aire ?


----------



## mirage2000 (Jul 3, 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta, Dosmetros.

Te comento que el ventilador no presentaba problemas de funcionamiento. La maquina es prácticamente nueva, al menos en tiempo de uso. Por dentro esta perfectamente limpia y sin obstrucciones.


----------



## Lamas (Jul 4, 2014)

djlucas22 dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos. Consulto porque tengo esta maquina en cuestion que no regula velocidad de alambre. ya he comprobado tensiones en la placa que maneja el motor. Y cambie operacionales y compuertas. Aparentemente estaria todo ok.
> 
> Si alguno tiene el diagrama de servicio o algun dato seria de gran ayuda.
> 
> Muchas gracias!!



Ya mediste el dispositivo que maneja el motor propiamente?  En algunas maquinas que he reparado (de otras marcas) encontre que tenian un par de transistores para alimentar el motor.  Uno estaba en corto, pero al cambiarlo al poco tiempo sucedió lo mismo, de modo que le modifique esa etapa  y desde entonces no he tenido reclamos (hace dos años).  Tenes alguna foto de la placa....?





mirage2000 dijo:


> Hola a todos. Interesante hilo, agradezco a todos los que aportan información y colaboran de forma desinteresada.
> 
> Voy a pedirles su ayuda para descubrir que problema tiene, y su posible solución, mi soldadora.
> 
> ...



Mirage2000:  que se conecta en P1 y P2?  que se conecta en CN1?  Ya mediste tension en los puros bornes del rectificador del lado AC?  del lado DC? 
Los dispositivos negros que aparecen en la segunda foto, son termistores o varistores? Sucede que una maquina que estuve revisando hace poco tenia tres termistores en serie, los cuales estaban abiertos, por lo cual la maquina no funcionaba.


----------



## mirage2000 (Jul 4, 2014)

Lamas dijo:


> Mirage2000:  que se conecta en P1 y P2?  que se conecta en CN1?  Ya mediste tension en los puros bornes del rectificador del lado AC?  del lado DC?
> Los dispositivos negros que aparecen en la segunda foto, son termistores o varistores? Sucede que una maquina que estuve revisando hace poco tenia tres termistores en serie, los cuales estaban abiertos, por lo cual la maquina no funcionaba.



Estimado Lamas, gracias por responder!


Conexiones:

P1 y P2: Fase (220v.)

CN1 y CN2: Conexión a rectificadores MP-3510

Las mediciones me dan 220 vca en entradas P1 y P2, pero nada en DC. 

Lamentablemente no tengo la maquina aquí, mañana te confirmo si son varistores o termistores (estimo que estos últimos). Es un buen dato para comenzar, el que comentas. 


Algo que no termino de entender son las conexiones de los MP3510. Actualizo con una imagen que arme en paint, de las dos caras de la placa y sus conexiones. Cada conector (CN1 y CN2) tienen una de las fases de entrada (Cables negros), pero en ningún momento parecerían conectarse el positivo y el neutro, en cada rectificador.
Espero que la imagen aclare lo que intento explicar.

Saludos!.


----------



## Lamas (Jul 5, 2014)

Mirage:  por lo que veo la alimentacion hacia los rectificadores no es correcta.  veo que P1  utiliza 4 pines de CN2 y de igual manera P2 utiliza 4 pines de CN1.  Entonces al conectar hacia el rectificador los cables negros que salen desde CN1 no le estas poniendo tension al mismo ya que los cuatro cables (o los dos pares de cables) son el mismo punto.  Tenes que conectar un par de cables negros a cada entrada del rectificador pero que vengan de diferente conector, es decir un  par desde CN1 y el otro desde CN2.  Esas conecciones alguien debio cambiarlas.  Por precaucion si queres probar solo conecta los cables negros que te digo dejando libres los de DC y medi en la salida del rectificador, y alli tendras tension.  De ser asi, ya podes dejar las conecciones correctas.  Nos comentas de tus resultados...suerte


----------



## mirage2000 (Jul 6, 2014)

Lamas dijo:


> Mirage:  por lo que veo la alimentacion hacia los rectificadores no es correcta.  veo que P1  utiliza 4 pines de CN2 y de igual manera P2 utiliza 4 pines de CN1.  Entonces al conectar hacia el rectificador los cables negros que salen desde CN1 no le estas poniendo tension al mismo ya que los cuatro cables (o los dos pares de cables) son el mismo punto.  Tenes que conectar un par de cables negros a cada entrada del rectificador pero que vengan de diferente conector, es decir un  par desde CN1 y el otro desde CN2.  Esas conecciones alguien debio cambiarlas.  Por precaucion si queres probar solo conecta los cables negros que te digo dejando libres los de DC y medi en la salida del rectificador, y alli tendras tension.  De ser asi, ya podes dejar las conecciones correctas.  Nos comentas de tus resultados...suerte




Lamas, gracias nuevamente por responder. Ahora por fin puedo decir que no estoy loco... o al menos no estoy tan equivocado!

El tema es que esta configuración es la que trajo la maquina de fabrica, y con la que funciono todos estos meses (?). Lo único que se hizo fue desmontar la placa del chasis, pero los contactos siguen en las posiciones originales.
Entonces nos encontramos con esta incógnita. Como es posible que funcionaran! No existe ningún tipo de puente a la altura de los rectificadores, solo se me ocurre escanear la placa para ver bien si estoy pasando por alto algo. 
Como bien decís, los cuatro cables negros (dos pares) están soldados a un mismo punto, por lo que darles tensión seria juntar los polos de 220v, desde ya no es algo recomendable. 

Voy a probar igual lo que me sugerís, a solo fin de descartar problemas en los rectificadores. 

Este fin de semana se complicaron las cosas, la soldadora y todos sus componentes están en el taller de un amigo, el clima esta realmente malo y en casa nos estamos recuperando de salud. Así que me veo obligado a esperar un par de días para seguir investigando como trabaja este equipo y si estoy pasando algo por alto. 

Si me tienen paciencia subo mas información en un par de días y seguimos viendo de que se trata. 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Lamas (Jul 7, 2014)

Es posible que cuando desmontaron la placa del chassis y la volvieron a montar  se confundieron los cables que van hacia los rectificadores, debido a que son del mismo color.


----------



## bamban (Jul 25, 2014)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y quería hacer una pregunta sobre una maquina de soldar inversora marca salkor de 130 amper si alguien sabe algo de esta maquinita les agradecería mucho sus comentarios si me convendría comprarla


----------



## perico41 (Jul 28, 2014)

bamban dijo:


> Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y quería hacer una pregunta sobre una maquina de soldar inversora marca salkor de 130 amper si alguien sabe algo de esta maquinita les agradecería mucho sus comentarios si me convendría comprarla



Amigo, tengo 2 maquinas de esas en el taller, lo que se que son buenas hasta que se queman.
El problema esta en conseguir los repuestos de la etapa de potencia, los he encontrado en china pero el cliente decidio no repararla.Creo para uso"hogareño" van bien.......sl2


----------



## juancanext (Jul 31, 2014)

buenas noches, estoy por comprarme un soldador inverter y en homecenter bogota tienen este http://www.homecenter.com.co/homecenter-co/product/202571/Soldador-inverter-mma-dc-max-110v   que opinan de el? los que reparan inverters alguna experiencia con esta marca ?  es un equipo de 160 amps a 110 voltios.De antemano gracias por su asesoría


----------



## opamp (Jul 31, 2014)

Estimado , he intentado encontrar las características técnicas en google y no lo pude, (mal presagio),
Como comentario; tu máquina dice ser de 160A!!,... Fijate en el CICLO de TRABAJO: 10%, 20%, ...60%. A mayor % más robusta, más del 95% son Chinas, no hay mucho que escoger; pero hay marcas de prestigio!!, no compro a las grandes ferreterias, lo hago directo al representante( si es fabricante , mucho mejor).


----------



## juancanext (Ago 4, 2014)

compre el bauker....
ciclo de trabajo:
160A @   60%
124A @  100 %
adjunto fotos interiores (no pude evitar abrirla ), si se les hace conocida de algún otro modelo genérico nada de extraño tendría (made in china).
contiene un sg3525 que  me da confianza . había visto una china con la referencia del chip pwm borrada y no coincidía el numero de pines a ningún pwm conocido por mi. (tl494  ,sg352x).
la probé soldando y va bien , (aunque mi fuerte es el estaño).


----------



## woutnme (Ago 11, 2014)

juancanext dijo:


> compre el bauker....
> ciclo de trabajo:
> 160A @   60%
> 124A @  100 %
> ...



Las chinas que yo he comprado y reparado van muy bien, no son convertidores forward sino Ha-bridge, y lo bueno es lo facil y baratas que son de arreglar, sulen ser mosfet, y en el mejor de los casos IGBT 2 o 3 transformadores en paralelo, con sus diodos, un toroide de salida y chispero para el inicio de arco, un sistema sensillo con el fiable 3525 tan usado. para mi gusto maquinas funcionales a un bajo costo (110usd en china)
Saludos


----------



## marojo (Ago 15, 2014)

Por que no se puede soldar 7018
Me bobine una soldadora (el trafo) tira como 200 amp con 36cm2 de nucleo, le adicione un puente rectificador con diodos bien *potentes* que consegui cuando desguasaba el rectificador de una usina, o sea q*ue* es rectifidora y la tension en vacio son: sin rectificar 45v y rectificada como 58v, los diodos estan con la proteccion original de capacitor y resistencia originales, funde punta azul 13 hasta 4mm , pero 18 de 2,5 ni ahi, he visto que de la marca Miller Dialarc 250 ac/dc si lo hacen mediante un trafo auxiliar de 3 bobinas segun un esquema electrico q*ue* consegui, pero no entiendo como interactuan las bobinas de ese trafo ni que volumen de nucleo tienen, por otra parte hice un choque nucleo de chapas y no resulto me comentaron q*ue* el choque no debe ser de chapas sino macizo que hay de cierto?, agradezco cualquier ayuda, saludos a todos Mario. ...


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 18, 2014)

marojo dijo:


> Por que no se puede soldar 7018
> Me bobine una soldadora (el trafo) tira como 200 amp con 36cm2 de nucleo, le adicione un puente rectificador con diodos bien *potentes* que consegui cuando desguasaba el rectificador de una usina, o sea q*ue* es rectifidora y la tension en vacio son: sin rectificar 45v y rectificada como 58v, los diodos estan con la proteccion original de capacitor y resistencia originales, funde punta azul 13 hasta 4mm , pero 18 de 2,5 ni ahi, he visto que de la marca Miller Dialarc 250 ac/dc si lo hacen mediante un trafo auxiliar de 3 bobinas segun un esquema electrico q*ue* consegui, pero no entiendo como interactuan las bobinas de ese trafo ni que volumen de nucleo tienen, por otra parte hice un choque nucleo de chapas y no resulto me comentaron q*ue* el choque no debe ser de chapas sino macizo que hay de cierto?, agradezco cualquier ayuda, saludos a todos Mario. ...



con 36cm2  conseguir 9000 Watios de salida???? no se que trafo estas usando, pero creo estas equivocado, segun mis calculos la potencia maxima seria de 1300W sin contar las perdidas mmmm


----------



## opamp (Ago 18, 2014)

Marojo con lo que tienes puedes soldar hasta 55 a 60 Amperios.


----------



## sentup (Ago 26, 2014)

Muchas como estan espero que bien el detalle esque estoy reparando una de estas maquina el detalle esque no crea un arco electrico tienes acercar la antorcha hasta el material siendo que a unos centimetros se puede ver el arco Revise el contactor que cierra el circuito esta ok la valvula de gas esta ok el selector tambien me preguntaba si puede ser un problema de la tarjeta? 
pero cambia la placa y hace lo mismo hace flama pero solo cuando acercas completamente el electrodo les agradeceria su ayuda ...


----------



## opamp (Ago 26, 2014)

Revisaste el oscilador de alta frecuencia, antes del arco de alta intensidad se inicia el de alta frecuencia.


----------



## sentup (Ago 26, 2014)

como podria revisar dicho osilador mi amigo mira


----------



## rubenspano (Sep 5, 2014)

Hola a todos, encontre un circuito de alta frecuencia para el inicio del arco de una soldadora tig en la red.
ademas de compartirlo, necesitaria que me ayuden a despejar una duda con respecto al circuito.
no entiendo bien como va conectada "R1".  
.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2014)

Va conectado con sus dos alambres a CN1 y a la unión de C2 con C3.

El alambre que va de D1 a D2 solo pasa por detrás sin conectarse con R1

Saludos !


----------



## mirage2000 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hola nuevamente. 

Deje pasar el tiempo por algunas cuestiones que me mantuvieron ocupado, pero vuelvo a la carga con mis consultas. 
La cuestion estaba en que mi inverter simplemente dejo de funcionar y no se detectaba salida de continua ya desde la placa fuente. Grabe un video y lo subi a fin de dejar en claro las dudas que tengo sobre las conexiones en dicha placa, entre otras. 
Espero le puedan dedicar 5 minutos al mismo, no tiene un lenguaje muy tecnico porque no es lo mio, aunque el bricolage a veces me lleva a incursionar como ahora.






Muchas gracias, quedo atento a cualquier respuesta.

Saludos!


P.D: Editado. Gracias, Dosmetros.


----------



## Lamas (Sep 10, 2014)

Mirage:  esos rectificadores no están bien conectados.  Aunque digas que nadie los ha tocado, pienso que cuando desmontaron la placa alguien los movió de posición y no te lo dijo. Sucede que estas enviando un solo polo de la tension en cada uno de los cables negros, de modo que en la entrada de AC del rectificador  donde deberia haber 220 Voltios pones el vivo en cada uno de los bornes.  en el otro rectificador pones en la entrada de AC el neutro en ambos bornes.  Hace dos meses te sugerí unas pruebas.  Te tomaste la molestia de hacerlas?


----------



## mirage2000 (Sep 10, 2014)

Lamas dijo:


> Mirage:  esos rectificadores no están bien conectados.  Aunque digas que nadie los ha tocado, pienso que cuando desmontaron la placa alguien los movió de posición y no te lo dijo. Sucede que estas enviando un solo polo de la tension en cada uno de los cables negros, de modo que en la entrada de AC del rectificador  donde deberia haber 220 Voltios pones el vivo en cada uno de los bornes.  en el otro rectificador pones en la entrada de AC el neutro en ambos bornes.  Hace dos meses te sugerí unas pruebas.  Te tomaste la molestia de hacerlas?



Gracias, Lamas. 

Y no, no hice los deberes. Ocurre que recién puedo prestarle atención a la maquina en todo este tiempo, tuve una serie de complicaciones. 
Como no me explico lo mismo que me señalas (y que me habias señalado antes), preferi arrancar de cero subiendo el video por si no fui claro o se me escapo algun detalle en la explicacion. Por otro lado, mis conocimientos en el campo son de lo mas limitados, asi que voy a comenzar en esta semana el proceso de prueba y error. 

Si puedo voy armando videos del paso a paso, asi se entretienen con mi maravillosa voz D) y sirve a quien tenga una maquina similar en problemas. 

Saludos.


----------



## Lamas (Sep 10, 2014)

El comentario es porque ya recibi una maquina parecida, en la que los conectores, por ser muy similares, alguien los movio de lugar y al colocarlos de nuevo en los rectificadores lo hizo de la forma en que estan en tu maquina.


----------



## mirage2000 (Sep 10, 2014)

Lamas dijo:


> El comentario es porque ya recibi una maquina parecida, en la que los conectores, por ser muy similares, alguien los movio de lugar y al colocarlos de nuevo en los rectificadores lo hizo de la forma en que estan en tu maquina.



Al final del dia, seria una buena noticia, porque estoy trabado justo por esto. 

Apenas pruebo voy comentando los resultados.


----------



## marculo (Sep 11, 2014)

Buenas tardes gente, queria saber como armar un banco de prueba para testear soldadoras mma y tig 200 A inverter para poder repararlas, tengo entendido que se devera poner una carga de 4 ohms de alta potencias fabricada de alambre para disipar calor pero no se si es correcto ni la potencia que devera ser la carga. Gracias


----------



## opamp (Sep 11, 2014)

marculo , 200A corresponde a un Vsoldadura de : 20V + 4%Isoldadura = 28V.

Si tu ´máquina es de, P.E.: 40% de ciclo de trabajo. Sueldas 200A X 4minutos y 0A X 6minutos hasta el infinito y más allá.

Rcarga : V/I = 28V/ 200A = 0.14 Ohm ( LEY de Ohm ) , la potencia dependerá del ciclo de operación de tu máquina (20%,............80%). 

Si el ciclaje es de 40% la potencia será de 2240WATTS. (sobredimensionar la potencia y refrigerar con ventilacion forzada,ventiladores y extractores)


----------



## marculo (Sep 12, 2014)

ok, opamp entendi lo que me dices, sigo teniendo algunas dudas, en el supuesto caso que entrase a reparar una soldadora tig o una mma de 100 A al 100% , mi duda es como calculas los valores de resistencia de prueba de carga?  ya que tendria que variar la resistencia manualmente para buscar un equilibrio..Cual es ese equilibrio? 1,2,3,4 ohms??? ..... cuando uno esta soldando hay una resistencia desconocida para mi que es del electrodo con el arco q no se como simularla si medis la resistencia del electrodo te da casi un corto pero cuando soldas, al tener el arco la resistencia aumenta.... no se si soy muy claro!!! desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## opamp (Sep 12, 2014)

Te contesto directo a lo que pregunta, 100A al 100%.
Vsoldadura: 24V
Rcarga : V/I =24V/100A=0.24 Ohm/2400W.


----------



## llukas (Sep 15, 2014)

Hace muucho que no me digno a pedir algo en el foro.. Esta vez necesito si alguien tubiese el esquema o fotografia del tablero principal de esta maquina Indura Invertig 180C

No genera arco le llega alimentacion a la tarjeta pero no hace arco lo mismo en tig ...


----------



## marculo (Sep 17, 2014)

podrias empezar midiendo la salida en la maquina, y ahi ir retrocediendo, medi los diodos de potencia(los que estan en el disipador) luegos los igbt, los capacitores grandes que son los encargados de filtrar los riples del puente de diodo.......es una idea, igualmente tendrias que tirar otro dato pero primero medi algo. saludos


----------



## CHUWAKA (Sep 21, 2014)

pregunta?? abra alguna tabla donde diga que cantidad de metros entra en un kilo de cobre (ejemplo,12 awg 1kilo =50metros) yo nesecito saber cuantos metros entra en el diametro de 12 y 13 awg... gracias... 


ya esta (tarea) 
13awg=68,80pies =1libra =19metros =0,45359237kilogramos
si saque mal las cuentas me avisan por favor yo necesito,, 80 metros=263 pies= 2,230 kilogramos


----------



## opamp (Sep 21, 2014)

Me sale 2Kg, similar a tu càlculo. Se supone que estamos hablando de cable #13 barnizado ; no nos referimos al forrado con PVC .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2014)

2 kilos , dos kilos y cuarto . . . comprá dos y medio para asegurarte


----------



## CHUWAKA (Sep 25, 2014)

PREGUNTITA: tengo cinta de cobre de 1,2cm x unos 6 kilos..para bobinar la soldadora pero el tema es que esta desnuda (sin aislante), que me recomiendan para darle aislacion  la soldadora tendra 300 amperes aproximados y se regulara con vueltas con el primario........se agradese cualquier sugerencia graciass


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2014)

Yo usaría spaghettis de fibra de vidrio + siliconas.

Silicona sola se rompe , fibra de vidrio sola , también se rompe

La segunda : http://www.diamoresa.com.ar/Spaghetti.html


----------



## AleSergi (Sep 25, 2014)

Mylar!...   ese transparente que se emplea como aislante eléctrico, de echo lo compras en casas donde venden insumos para bobinadores, supe hacer comprar hasta de 0,04mm, aunque el más frecuente era de 0,08mm, lo cortaban en tiras como si fuese una cinta aisladora, desde 10 a 25mm de ancho según el caso, y aislaban casualmente lo que pretendes aislar Vos, venía en rollos de 80cm de ancho, lo venden por peso.

No es fácil manejarlo, porque es inelástico (indeformable), pero resiste muchísima tensión electrica, gran resistencia física siempre en un sentido más que en el otro (perpendicular), y aguanta tremenda temperatura, algunos llegan inmutables a los 170ºC, tu bobina podrá trabajar facilmente a unos 120ºC (con el de peor calidad) y ese suele ser el caso de las máquinas indrustriales. 

Estando cortado en tiras, lo envolvían en hélice alrededor del conductor, siempre "pisandose" sobre si mísmo quedando una doble capa, es una artesanía rebobinar algo así, mucha paciencia.

En las máquinas industriales supe ver el sensor de temperatura metido entre la bobina más caliente, algo así como el de las heladeras, cortaban por sobre temperatura, pero era muy raro el caso, porque eran de unos 350A y 100% ciclo de trabajo, y si las usaban con 100A era raro. Jamás calentaban.


----------



## opamp (Sep 25, 2014)

300 A ? ,... 12mm X cuantos mm de espesor tiene tu cinta de Cu. Que dimensiones tiene tu nucleo ?,... Y el primario con que calibre lo bobinas?


----------



## CHUWAKA (Sep 25, 2014)

la cinta tiene 1,2 x 2.00 mm (medido con cinta metrica ) y el area del nucleo tiene
 5x 10 cm=50cm2  
50x50=2.500wats
2.500/42=11,3 amp. calibre 12/13
42/50=2,1 vueltas x volts
2,1/220=462 vueltas (primario)
2,1x60=126 vueltas (secundario)
si me equivoque en algo corrijanme x por favor
gracias.......


----------



## opamp (Sep 25, 2014)

Respecto a las espiras X voltio , e/v: 42/50=0.84, entonces:

Prim(22Vac): 185 espiras
Sec (60 vac): 50 espiras

La cinta es de 12 X 2 = 24mm^2 ; piensas sacarle 300A ???,... Tienes que ponerla en paralelo!


----------



## CHUWAKA (Sep 25, 2014)

Si doble ...y porque avos te dio otro calculo muyy diferente al mio..voy a. empezar de nuevo con las cuentas .vos que programa usas?????? Echame una manita por favor..


----------



## opamp (Sep 25, 2014)

Pout : Vsoldadura X Isoldadura = 32V X 300A = 9600VA.
Las soldadoras las fabrican con un Vvacio: de 55V a 75V ; la n(eficiencia) es muy pobre , n: Pout /Pin  : entre 0.6 a 0.4 aproximadamente. Haciendo cálculos la Pin: 2500VA queda "ALGO" chica. 
Si quieres sacarle 300A tienes que trabajarla al 10% cuando mucho ( 1 minutos a 300A + 9 minutos a 0A), o 200A al 20%,  no olvides un buen par de ventiladores .uno que meta y el otro que extraiga .
P.D.:Sorry, no utilizo programas , ni simuladores ; para los que desarrollamos potencia no nos sirvende mucha utilidad. Solo lápiz y papel cuadriculado y calculadora.


----------



## davidseb (Sep 30, 2014)

Hola les explico: tengo una maquina de soldar de tipo inverter con salida de directa únicamente y se me esta presentando un problema tedioso al momento de programar el amperaje de entrega ya que al girar el potenciómetro que controla dicha salida la lectura en el la pantalla tiene variaciones y me veo en la necesidad de apagar y encender la maquina para verificar en que cantidad esta dicha lectura, Por lógica es cuestión de tiempo que empiece a fallar la maquina completa si continuo reiniciándola de esta manera.
Mi pregunta es : ¿puede ser problema de un potenciómetro de mala calidad, o con desgaste ya?
De antemano agradezco el tiempo por leer mi problema y mas aun por ayudarme.
Un saludo cordial .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2014)

La mejor manera de enterarse será limpiarlo con algún aerosol específico o reemplazarlo directamente !

Saludos !


----------



## San Fernando (Sep 30, 2014)

Plasma Decapac 120 Este equipo dejo de funcionar, los circuitos exteriores de la placa fueron comprobados satisfactoramente, presostatos contactores fusibles , Klixson y todo lo que esta por fuera de la placa pareciera funcionar correctamente pero no hace nada, solo enciende la luces del frente y los ventiladores.
Por el lado de la placa se alimenta, rectifica y filtra, los reles , los diodos y transistores OK
Cuando funcionaba al encenderlos pegada los contactore y enseguida soltaba a la espera de que se presione el gatillo ahora esta sin hacer nada.
Desde ya muchas Gracias


----------



## CHUWAKA (Oct 1, 2014)

controla con un cautin(soldador ) las soldaduras podria ser soldaduras frias ,al verlas estan bien pero no asen buen contacto repasalas no esta de mas a mi me paso ,repase y santo remedio.....saludos


----------



## nanosound (Oct 4, 2014)

hola amigos,,, alguien me podria ayudar con una soldadora kemppi 140,, esta enciende pero no hace arco,, el ventilador tampoco parte,,, mido el voltaje en conexion de ventilador y me da solo 12v debiendo ser 24,,, revise un diodo que esta antes del ventilador y al parecer estaria malo,,, pero sera esa la falla que no hace partir el ventilador ni tampoco crear el arco,,, toda ayuda sirve graaacias,,, el igbt que falta en la imagen si esta y al parecer estarian todos buens..


----------



## Starke (Oct 22, 2014)

*Respuesta a mirage2000:*
Hola, hacía tiempo no revisaba  el foro, además he hecho muy pocas intervenciones pues no soy un experto, y siempre hay quienes saben mucho más y rápidamente responden.
Esperando que no sea demasiado tarde, y sirva de algo, en este caso de si los rectificadores de la soldadora del video (mensaje 712) están mal conectados, me parece que están correctamente conectados, pues están en paralelo. Por consiguiente el circuito de rectificación y filtrado de entrada, ( si no hay componentes quemados) debe funcionar.
Saludos.


----------



## mirage2000 (Oct 23, 2014)

Starke dijo:


> *Respuesta a mirage2000:*
> Hola, hacía tiempo no revisaba  el foro, además he hecho muy pocas intervenciones pues no soy un experto, y siempre hay quienes saben mucho más y rápidamente responden.
> Esperando que no sea demasiado tarde, y sirva de algo, en este caso de si los rectificadores de la soldadora del video (mensaje 712) están mal conectados, me parece que están correctamente conectados, pues están en paralelo. Por consiguiente el circuito de rectificación y filtrado de entrada, ( si no hay componentes quemados) debe funcionar.
> Saludos.



Gracias por el dato, Starke!.

Te comento que aun no recupere algunas partes para armar y hacer las pruebas a la soldadora, asi que tu comentario es absolutamente oportuno. Ya no me comprometo mas con los tiempos, apenas la tenga conmigo y realice las pruebas, me tienen aqui comentando los resultados. 

Mientras tanto, los sigo en silencio de radio. Saludos!


----------



## 2n3055 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hola Gente del Foro, necesito un repuesto para una saldadura inverter TIG 180P EL MODULO DE HV el trafo de alta parece estar con baja salida de voltaje menor a 1000v el arco no se produce en el chispero es similar a un flyback el codigo es HF-425-D seria muy facil reemplazarlo por otro similar el primario esta en los 200vpp 100khz.
Saludos
Daniel


----------



## jorge3060 (Oct 29, 2014)

Revisa los condensadores por ahi uno este dañado, si revisaste el Flyback y esta operativo y tambien la linea de entrada 200v *en*ton*ces* por los condensadores puede estar el problema


----------



## 2n3055 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hola Jorge Gracias por responder,  los capacitores están bien ya los habia medido y tiene dos 1n x10kv, sin duda el problema esta en el flyback pero aca en argentina  no se por donde   rastrearlo porque el código impreso en el flyback  HF-425-D no aparece por ningún lado en la web,los datos que medí en el primario del flyback tengo 200vpp y 100kz supongo en la salida de alta entrega unos 3600v, agradezco cualquier info gracias chicos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2014)

Hay gente que se dedica específicamente a la reparción de Flybacks 

Los meten en un disolvente , les cuentan las espiras y te lo rebobinan


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 29, 2014)

> el problema esta en el flyback pero aca en argentina no se por donde rastrearlo



aca se dedican a flyback, y componentes varios...

http://www.getterson.com.ar/frontend/asp/index.asp


----------



## diego86 (Nov 3, 2014)

chavez dijo:


> Saludos soy nuevo en este foro,
> 
> Trabajo en reparación de soldadoras industriales, tengo experiencia en reparación de soldadoras MIG TIG y además plasma.
> 
> ...


 
Que tal, te escribo para consultarte que tengo una mig mag que compre hace poco, una china marca kommberg y el problema que tengo es q*ue* en la potencia 1, es muy fuerte y se complica mucho soldar cosas finas, se hace agujero de la nada y tiene hasta la potencia 7 de maxima. para soldar planchuelas de 3/16 o 1/4 hay q*ue* usarla en potencia 2. queria saber si hay alguna forma de bajar la potencia con algo para que sea mas facil usarla
desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Jacob31 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hola a todos tengo un problema con un cortador de plasma TM60CUT de Tig Mig que a decir verdad lleva el mismo ensamblaje de los chinos, vamos que es china pero vendida en ebay Italia.

El problema es que no produce el arco eléctrico ya que por lo que he podido comprobar y en este foro incluso he visto un foro en el hablaba que suelen usar dos sistemas independientes. Uno es el trafo que eleva la frecuencia para iniciar el arco (sospecho que ese es mi problema) y luego el segundo trafo que una vez iniciado el arco mantiene el corte.

Tengo 3 torchas iguales y ninguna de ellas produce el arco para iniciar el corte, no hace contacto, ni siquiera algo de chispa. La presión de aire está bien, voltaje en la entrada también y si conecto multímetro entre pinza y cabezal de la torcha (sin electrodo ni boquilla) y pulso el botón me da sobre unos 440v asi que a la torcha llega tensión.

Decir que la cortadora es monofásica y he comprobado que si quito el difusor de la torcha funciona aunque evidentemente muy mal y si le coloco el difusor ya no hace contacto lo que me da a entender que sin el difusor inicia desde el trafo secundario. Espero que se me entienda.

Pongo unas fotillos y manual (en italiano) de la cortadora haber si alguien me puede indicar por donde empezar.

Saludos y perdón por el tocho.


----------



## tuchoeste (Nov 15, 2014)

hola Jacob31  si tiene tensión el los bornes de salida  no te funciona  la parte de alta tensión fíjate que hay
dos electrodos en la placa de abajo ,ahí tenes que tener un salto de chispa ,ten cuidado cuando midas porque si esta la chispa te va a quemar el tester , la tensión la toma de la salida de los mosfet va a un relee que habilita el elevador de tensión  ,espero no a verte confundido mucho,


----------



## Jacob31 (Nov 16, 2014)

Muchas gracias por responder tuchoeste.
El caso es que he comprobado esos dos electrodos incluso los he aproximado un poco ya que los vi como a 1,5 mm y los he dejado a 1 mm pero sin resultado.

El tester me ha marcado tensión en C.C. hasta que se bloqueo con hold dándome unos 1.642V en la escala de 600V pero no fue al instante sino al cabo de 2 segundos con el botón de la torcha presionado lo que intuyo que esa tensión ha sido del trafo de corriente ya que me parece muy poca tensión cuando he eschuchado que puede subir a 6.000V el arco. 
Por cierto estaba en 20A la rueda de regulación por si es mas probable que esos 1.642V sean como ya he dicho del trafo que mantiene la corriente para el corte.
El caso es que no veo ninguna pieza quemada o "abultada", me faltaría mirar dentro del disipador donde se encuentran 3 transformadores pero me da miedo entrar ahí .

Saludos y gracias de nuevo, si necesitas mas fotos o alguna en especial avísame.


----------



## tuchoeste (Nov 16, 2014)

hola revisa la placa ,puede que tengas algún capacitor  fuera de valor son los que están al lado de los electrodos y comprobar que este funcionando la fuente  si tienes una lampara serie podes verlo la lampara  te va a prender fuerte, eso es por la carga inicial de los capacitadores de la linea de entrada  y luego se apaga cuando presiones el gatillo de la torcha tiene que encender la lampara una intensidad baja , en los bornes de salida te tiene que dar una tensión de 220 a 300 vs cc , sin  esta tensión no te habilita el relee del elevador de tensión ,a  todo esto desconecta la ficha que esta al lado de la salida de los mosfet es una ficha con dos cables uno rojo y negro esta al lado de la ficha que va a los trafos de potencia que son tres esto es para que puedas medir sin riesgos de alta tensión luego que verifiques que tienes tension en los bornes de salida significa que la fuente principal funciona y el problema lo tienes en la placa del elevador verifica estas cosas y me comentas perdón si me expreso mal o si te mareo con las explicación me lo dices y lo corrijo


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 16, 2014)

tuchoeste dijo:


> hola revisa la placa ,puede que tengas algún capacitor  fuera de valor son los que están al lado de los electrodos y comprobar que este funcionando la fuente  si tienes una lampara serie podes verlo la lampara  te va a prender fuerte, eso es por la carga inicial de los capacitadores de la linea de entrada  y luego se apaga cuando presiones el gatillo de la torcha tiene que encender la lampara una intensidad baja , en los bornes de salida te tiene que dar una tensión de 220 a 300 vs cc , sin  esta tensión no te habilita el relee del elevador de tensión ,a  todo esto desconecta la ficha que esta al lado de la salida de los mosfet es una ficha con dos cables uno rojo y negro esta al lado de la ficha que va a los trafos de potencia que son tres esto es para que puedas medir sin riesgos de alta tensión luego que verifiques que tienes tension en los bornes de salida significa que la fuente principal funciona y el problema lo tienes en la placa del elevador verifica estas cosas y me comentas perdón si me expreso mal o si te mareo con las explicación me lo dices y lo corrijo




*Debiera ser así.*

Hola, revisa la placa, puede que tengas algún capacitor  fuera de valor.
Son los que están al lado de los electrodos y comprobá que este funcionando la fuente.

Si tienes una lampara serie podes verlo, la lampara  te va a prender fuerte, eso es por la carga inicial de los capacitadores de la linea de entrada, y luego se apaga cuando presiones el gatillo de la torcha tiene que encender la lampara una intensidad baja.
En los bornes de salida te tiene que dar una tensión de 220 a 300 vs cc , sin  esta tensión no te habilita el relee del elevador de tensión.

A  todo esto, desconecta la ficha que esta al lado de la salida de los mosfet, es una ficha con dos cables uno rojo y negro, esta al lado de la ficha que va a los trafos de potencia que son tres.
Esto es para que puedas medir sin riesgos de alta tensión luego que verifiques que tienes tension en los bornes de salida significa que la fuente principal funciona y el problema lo tienes en la placa del elevador verifica estas cosas y me comentas.

Perdón si me expreso mal, o si te mareo con las explicación, me lo dices y lo corrijo.

Saludos.


----------



## Jacob31 (Dic 5, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> *Debiera ser así.*
> 
> Hola, revisa la placa, puede que tengas algún capacitor  fuera de valor.
> Son los que están al lado de los electrodos y comprobá que este funcionando la fuente.
> ...





Hola de nuevo a todos/as disculpad el retraso en contestar, estuve varias semanas con obras en casa y me han quitado todo el tiempo que tenía.

He comprobado lo que me has dicho y se encendía la lámpara (200w porque no tenía otra) pero siempre con mucha intensidad dando unos 230V en C.C. comprobé en C.A. por si podía aclarar algo y se mantenía casi siempre a 0 con picos de 72V.

Debido a que no sé si realmente era la ficha la que debía desconectar pongo captura y salgo de dudas.

Cuando le daba al boton de la torcha no he visto ningún pico de voltaje solo los  
230V estables.

En la foto se puede apreciar que la ficha del lado baja a los trafos.

Un saludo.


----------



## tuchoeste (Dic 5, 2014)

hola esa es la ficha ,ahora mide la tensión de salida del secundario en los bornes de salida

te tiene  que dar unos 300 vs dc aproximadamente  y la lampara te tiene que encender el

filamento apenas ,en un color rijoso .

si la tension esta presente la  fuente principal funciona y el problema lo tienes en en la placa de

 abajo donde están los chisperos esa placa funciona cuando hay tensión de salida y la desabilita

cuando establece el arco por caída de tensión


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 5, 2014)

Jacob31 dijo:


> He comprobado lo que me has dicho .



Yo no he dicho nada, el que te ayudó fue *tuchoeste
*


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 6, 2014)

ELEMON dicto una muy buena conferencia virtual sobre estas soldadoras, se podra subir aca ese documento??  pregunto para no ir a tener problemas o cosas asi.....


----------



## Jacob31 (Dic 8, 2014)

tuchoeste dijo:


> hola esa es la ficha ,ahora mide la tensión de salida del secundario en los bornes de salida
> 
> te tiene  que dar unos 300 vs dc aproximadamente  y la lampara te tiene que encender el
> 
> ...





Hola de nuevo, en la ficha me da como tu has dicho 307 V en C.C. con picos de 340 V, pero la bombilla se ilumina bastente, casi como si la conectase a un enchufe de casa de 230 V. No se vuelve rojiza, lo que si hace es mantenerse encendida durante unos segundos.




> Yo no he dicho nada, el que te ayudó fue tuchoeste



Te he citado porque era el último mensaje en ese momento y estaba editado del mensaje de tuchoeste, no es por nada mas.

Saludos


----------



## tuchoeste (Dic 8, 2014)

hola por lo que me dices la fuente principal esta funcionando el problema lo tienes en la placa de abajo donde están los chisperos verifica si el relee se activa cuando pulsas ,ese relee es el que habilitar  la tensión al elevador .una prueba que puedes hacer es puentear sus contactos y volver a conectar la ficha que desconectaste ,tendrías que tener la chispa permanente cada vez que pulses ,si no pasa nada tienes algun problema en esa parte


----------



## tuchoeste (Dic 9, 2014)

espero poder esplicarlo mejor


----------



## Jacob31 (Dic 18, 2014)

Hola, he puenteado ese relé (dejo constancia una vez mas de mi nulo saber en circuitos ).
El caso es que he puenteado lo que es el mando no el de fuerza, es decir puenteo a 24v y se escucha el típico sonido del rele.
Pongo dos fotos para que se entienda pero no ha servido, sigue sin haber tensión en los chisperos.


----------



## marculo (Dic 18, 2014)

Jacob31 ten cuidado en hacer prueba con estos tipos de circuitos, no son tan sencillos como parecen y más si no estas en el tema de circuitos como comentas,igualmente si lo haces, mucho cuidado. ...... por el tema puntual,  el relé q esta puentiando es un rele q maneja pura y exclusivamente las cargas de los capacitores y solo funciona al encender la maquina. ..... no el chispero, ahi podes tener varios problema,  de la fuente de pulsos q exita la bobina de alto voltaje,  el transistor q le sigue o puede llegar a ser el rele q habilita dicho circuito pero no es el celeste q esta ahí. .... tiene q estar en otra placa. Segui la ficha pequeña q se ve y tendría q estar el resto del circuito. Espero sirva. Saludos


----------



## Jacob31 (Dic 18, 2014)

Gracias por tu ayuda y la de tuchoeste y sí, tienes razón, entrar de lleno en estos circuitos sin saber tiene sus peligros pero me aventuro a hacerlo también por aprender aunque sea un poco.

Me dices que tiene que haber otro relé en otra placa pero por más que miro no lo encuentro o al menos como yo los conozco.
Creo que este fallo será algo difícil de encontrar porque no ha sido quemado (no se aprecia nada en ese sentido) y no ha aparecido de repente este fallo sino que esto ya le paso una semana antes, por aquel entonces apagué la máquina, la volví encender y volvió a funcionar hasta que como ya he dicho a la semana siguiente estaba cortando una plancha de metal y al finalizar el corte de un lado ya dejó de funcionar cuando iba a cortar el otro lado.

Y como dicen que una foto vale mas que mil palabras


La primera es la placa de abajo donde veo todos los reles, la segunda es la placa de arriba y en la tercera se ve en la placa de abajo donde van los terminales a la pinza y torcha esa espiral amarilla no se lo que es y ya al fondo está el disipador y dentro los transformadores. 

He desmontado ese disipador antes para ver los trafos y hay uno de ellos que lleva como una sonda pegada con una brida de plastico ¿puede ser una sonda de temperatura? tenía algo como de carbonilla que sería de introducirla el ventilador del ambiente supongo.

Un saludo y perdonad el tocho.


----------



## costas26 (Dic 29, 2014)

nanosound dijo:


> hola amigos,,, alguien me podria ayudar con una soldadora kemppi 140,, esta enciende pero no hace arco,, el ventilador tampoco parte,,, mido el voltaje en conexion de ventilador y me da solo 12v debiendo ser 24,,, revise un diodo que esta antes del ventilador y al parecer estaria malo,,, pero sera esa la falla que no hace partir el ventilador ni tampoco crear el arco,,, toda ayuda sirve graaacias,,, el igbt que falta en la imagen si esta y al parecer estarian todos buens..



Primero mira bien el puente rectificador en esa maquina en concreto se va amenudo, habeces solo un lado, si se ha ido un diodo mira los componentes de silicio ya que posiblemente encuentres alguno más mal, por algún pico de tensión. 
Un saludo


----------



## elargenuru (Ene 2, 2015)

hola jacob 31 , disculpa que me entrometa ... no pudiste coseguir el esquema de esta maquina en san google ... o alguna similar para ver las partes del funcionamiento concreto... y desde ahi empezar a ver ... parece un problema de control que ci tenes en la placa esa que se ve en la foto  , podes tomar los datos del ci para ver el datasheet de cada elemento y asi vas desculando el funcinamiento del sistema ...


----------



## yaroslav58 (Ene 3, 2015)

Hola a todos! busco esquema soldadura rainbow 150 ...


----------



## apyangel (Ene 8, 2015)

Hola amigos , me gustaria q alguien me pudiese orientar sobre este tema:
El temita en cuestion es que deseo convertir una soldadura tig dc alta frecuencia en tig ac/dc no tengo esquema electrico de dicha soldadura( bolix 5-200A) comprada en ebay , e comentado el tema con gente y me dicemn q es imposible pero creo q si se puede, creando un generador independiente dcac a la salida de dicha soldadura ,pero no tengo datos ni esquemas para tanta intensidad .A esperas de algun comentario me despido agradecido ya de antemano.


----------



## Bastinazo (Ene 8, 2015)

Soldadora *GalaGar Convert 150*

Hola compañeros !!

Trate de repararla hace mucho tiempo pero la dejé por imposible, os cuento lo que me pasó:



> Con la maquina destapada, al encenderla las resistencias de entrada (dos en serie 45RJD5) son puenteadas por el relé, se calentaban (echaban humo). Este relé está en buen estado, ya que abre y cierra correctamente a darle un carga. Estas creo que son la encargadas de evitar la sobretension inicial en la maquina.
> 
> 1º imagen adjunta
> 
> ...



Como nota, esos 4 IGBTs los compré en china, por un precio un poco mas elevado de lo que me salia por aqui una sola unidad, asi que me decidí por ellos. 24 €-> 5 GT50J101


*Resumen por orden cronológico: *
-No soldaba, desmonto la tapa de la maquina y al intentar soldar salia humo de resistencia junto a relé
-Cambio la resistencia y mismo plan, se calentaban, pero el relé hacia intentos consecutivos
-Chequeo puente de diodos , está en corto y lo sustituyo por uno nuevo-> persiste el problema
-Se me escapó un IGBTS de los 4 que resultó estar malo ,cambio los 4 ->al soldar revienta un diodo BYT79 y se dañan todos los IGBTs .

**Los ventiladores siempre han funcionado


*Mi preguntas son:* 

¿Lo que me ocurrió pudo ser por causa de esos transistores chinos o el problema es aun otro?
¿Alguien tiene un esquematico de esta maquina?
¿hay algun repuesto/equivalentes para estos IGBTS ?TOSHIBA ya no los fabrica y tengo miedo a cambiarlos y me suceda lo mismo 
¿alguna ayudita con las pautas a seguir?

¿si le hago la autopsia a un IGBts se puede saber si eran falsos ? 


Gracias máquinas 

Tengo conocimientos básicos de electrónica.  instrumentos: multimetro, medidor ESR y lámpara serie con bombilla de 150w


----------



## Jacob31 (Ene 8, 2015)

elargenuru dijo:


> hola jacob 31 , disculpa que me entrometa ... no pudiste coseguir el esquema de esta maquina en san google ... o alguna similar para ver las partes del funcionamiento concreto... y desde ahi empezar a ver ... parece un problema de control que ci tenes en la placa esa que se ve en la foto  , podes tomar los datos del ci para ver el datasheet de cada elemento y asi vas desculando el funcinamiento del sistema ...




Gracias por ayudar, es mas, no tienes que disculparte de nada.

Pues no he conseguido encontrarlo la verdad, es lo que empecé a mirar incluso antes de postear aquí y quizás deba seguir buscando. Es difícil encontrar algo desde la web del vendedor y quitando un video de youtube no he visto nada mas.

Un saludo.


----------



## guticalypso (Ene 15, 2015)

Buenos días.

*Tengo el siguiente fallo en el  inverter: Soldadura Fronius Transpocket 1400*

No hay corriente de soldadura. La tensión de 75Vcc baja a 0Vcc al meterle carga.
El piloto naranja de temperatura no parpadea, ni se queda fijo.

*Comprobaciones*

- Interruptor en posición de marcha, indicación verde de preparado iluminada.
- Tensión de salida en vacío de 75 Vcc. 
- Condensadores de filtrado 470uF/450V cambiados. (3 unidades)
- Tensión en condensadores correcta. 310 Vcc
- IGBT APT5014 (4 unidades) están verificados.
- Etapa previa IGBT, comprobados. Resistencias (15 Ohmios y 680 Ohmios), dos diodos y el transistor.
- Diodo doble de salida BYV255V200 verificado.

¿Alguna pista? 

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2015)

Si tienes tensión en vaco, pero con carga desaparece, podría ser el sistema de control/limitador de corriente.

En algún sitio debe tener un shunt que mida la corriente, verifica su estado y conexiones


----------



## guticalypso (Ene 15, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si tienes tensión en vaco, pero con carga desaparece, podría ser el sistema de control/limitador de corriente.
> 
> En algún sitio debe tener un shunt que mida la corriente, verifica su estado y conexiones



Hola Fogonazo.

He llegado a sustituir TODA la placa en otro inverter igual.
De esa manera, aislaba la zona del trafo, el diodo secundario, el shunt y la placa de verificación de corriente. Y seguía igual...

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2015)

¿ Verificaste el transformador ? (Falso-contactos/soldaduras)


----------



## guticalypso (Ene 15, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Verificaste el transformador ? (Falso-contactos/soldaduras)



Si, está verificado. Probado en otro equipo, sólo la placa en cuestión y nada.


----------



## tekenika (Ene 15, 2015)

Hola a todos.
Sigo este tema desde el principio, y he aprendido mucho.
Ocasión propicia para agradecer a todos por sus aportes.
Necesito comprar una inverter ya que mi Lincoln es muy pesada para
subirla a estructuras. Me gustaría una dual (TIG).
Por el precio estoy considerando la Omaha Mod TIG 180 HR, que puede
verse en este enlace:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-538961166-soldadora-inverter-tig-dual-180amp-electrodo-alta-frecuencia-_JM_
Alguien tiene una opinión o experiencia con esta maquina?
Saludos cordiales


----------



## alexandertax (Ene 21, 2015)

si hay tiene un plano de la maquina para diagnosticar la falla ...


----------



## ricardoperotti (Ene 28, 2015)

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS por responder.
Haber si puedo arrancar con esto. En estos momentos tengo una soldadora Stel Inverter PAC 15 (Italiana), la cual al encenderla prende un led rojo que indica temperatura, junto con este hay uno amarillo, pero esta apagado. Mido la tensión de salida en los bornes y no hay nada. Comprobé los IGBT de la etapa de entrada y están bien. Si encontré cortocircuitado un diodo rápido de potencia que esta junto con estos IGBT. Al cambiar ese diodo, sigue con el mismo problema (enciende la luz roja de temperatura).
Mis dudas son las siguientes:
- que significan específicamente esos led (rojo y amarillo).
- porque enciende uno solo.
- y por donde se debería buscar la falla.

Bueno, espero poder ir entendiendo de a poco estas máquinas, que la verdad me están apasinando bastante.
Muchas gracias y saludos!


----------



## Lamas (Feb 4, 2015)

mirage2000 dijo:


> Gracias por el dato, Starke!.
> 
> Te comento que aun no recupere algunas partes para armar y hacer las pruebas a la soldadora, asi que tu comentario es absolutamente oportuno. Ya no me comprometo mas con los tiempos, apenas la tenga conmigo y realice las pruebas, me tienen aqui comentando los resultados.
> 
> Mientras tanto, los sigo en silencio de radio. Saludos!



Mirage, resolviste el problema de tu maquina? Sucede que recibí una maquina made in China en la que los diodos están conectados de la manera que indicabas y esa es la conexión correcta!!!
Lo que te comente en mi primer mensaje de que en una maquina estaban cambiados correspondía a una maquina made in USA.!!!! de modo que creo que dependiendo del origen de las maquinas, los diodos vienen conectados de una u otra manera.....





fdesergio dijo:


> ELEMON dicto una muy buena conferencia virtual sobre estas soldadoras, se podra subir aca ese documento??  pregunto para no ir a tener problemas o cosas asi.....



Hola Fdesergio:  hay alguna forma de accesar al documento que mencionas?  Últimamente he estado recibiendo un par de maquinas por semana y aunque la mayoría de reparaciones no ha sido complicada me interesa conocerlas mas a fondo.


----------



## tekenika (Feb 5, 2015)

Buen día
Alguien sabe cuál es la tensión que necesitan los electrodos celulósicos, especialmente el 6010.
La duda me surge pues veo que no todas las inverters lo sueldan. Las hojas de datos de los fabricantes de electrodos, no proporcionan este dato. Saludos


----------



## tuchoeste (Feb 5, 2015)

hola tekenika la tensión en vació debe ser de 70 vs  si no no lo enciende a los celulosicos


----------



## tekenika (Feb 6, 2015)

Hola tuchoeste
muchas gracias por tu atención.
Yo había probado los 6010 en AC y aunque es muy difícil pude hacer unos puntos buenos. Ahí me enteré de que necesitan DC (no tengo) probé entonces los 6011 que dicen los fabricantes que van bien en AC-DC y la verdad es que aún no le encuentro un punto a mi máquina en que pueda usarlos. Pensé en la tensión, al ver que no todas las inverters (no es mi caso) los sueldan.
Voy a medir la tensión en vacío de mi soldadora con la intención de rectificarla si me sirve para estos electrodos. Tengo en vista unos diodos de 300A que podrían andar
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2015)

Fijate que hay un post sobre cómo rectificar una soldadora común , sencillo y barato y cómo regularlas
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/117520/ _ 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/reostato-soldadora-20131/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/regulador-amperaje-scrs-soldadora-19623/

_Todo sobre Maquinas de soldar_


----------



## tekenika (Feb 7, 2015)

Hola DOSMETROS
Gracias, voy a repasar esos posts.
En su momento los leí con interés.
Había llegado a la conclusión de que resultaba más barato comprar una Inverter que
reformar una máquina de transformador. Pero no. Una inverter buena es más cara que la reforma. Claro que dejando de lado el asunto del peso (Kg). 
Y me parece más confiable una máquina rectificada que una inverter barata.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2015)

Naaaaaaaa , una soldadora inverter cuesta 2.000$ (140 obamas) y suponiendo le pongas _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-536561352-puente-rectificador-mb5010-1000v-50amper-tipo-mesa-mb-25-_JM_ de 50 o 60 Amperes , tenés 300$ (20 obamas)

Y el triac del Dimmer costará 150$ 

Si ya tenés la soldadora conviene rectificarla , y regularla


----------



## tekenika (Feb 7, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Naaaaaaaa , una soldadora inverter cuesta 2.000$ (140 obamas) y suponiendo le pongas _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-536561352-puente-rectificador-mb5010-1000v-50amper-tipo-mesa-mb-25-_JM_ de 50 o 60 Amperes , tenés 300$ (20 obamas)
> 
> Y el triac del Dimmer costará 150$
> 
> Si ya tenés la soldadora conviene rectificarla , y regularla



Llegamos a la misma conclusión con números diferentes.
 Por 2000 $ (algo menos) hay una sóla marca y es hasta 100 A
 Entre 2000 y 3000 $ hay varias, ninguna suelda el 6010.
 Entre 4000 y 6000 $ aparecen los chiches deseables, sueldan celulósico y son duales.
 (ejemplo la Essab- Conarco)
 Los diodos que yo ví son de 300 A y por lo visto el valor es 1$=1A. Conseguría cuatro por 1000 $. La soldadora la tengo una de 250 A con núcleo desplazable que tengo por ahí abandonada pues uso la Lincoln AC 235. (no me animo a toquetear esa antigua joya) 
La bobina o reactancia puedo bobinarla pues tengo laminaciones y por lo que veo en el post son unas vueltas de alambre. 
O sea que con conectores (220$) andaría en unos 1500 $ para tener una máquina de continua
pesadita pero sin problemas de plaquetas y esas cosas.
Podría achicarme un poco para probar y rectificar una Gamma de 150 A (es raro que yo use más de 120A) y esperar a que se enfríe de tanto en tanto.
Qué opinás?
Saludos


----------



## antornillo (Feb 24, 2015)

Hola compañeros 
Hace poco he conseguido tres maquinas de soldar inverter,una telwin que ya la repare y las otras dos son las lincoln v140-s que fueron destripadas para reparar otras,le faltan algunos componentes y llevo mucho tiempo mirando y remirando y no  encuentro el diagrama por ningun sitio,aqui esta el la v145, alguien que haya cacharreado con ambas sabria decirme si podria valer.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2015)

No veo el adjunto  

¿Cómo subo *imágenes* y archivos?

Sinó lo Zipeas antes de subirlo


----------



## ranser (Mar 10, 2015)

Hola quisiera saber si alguien tiene el plano o manual de servicios del modelo kempact mig 2530 de Kemppi.


el problema es que no funciona el paso del alambre.

el motor por si solo funciona (gira) pero al conectarlo a la placa y encender todo no hace nada.

espero puedan ayudar 

saludos, ...


----------



## mirage2000 (Mar 21, 2015)

Lamas dijo:


> Mirage, resolviste el problema de tu maquina? Sucede que recibí una maquina made in China en la que los diodos están conectados de la manera que indicabas y esa es la conexión correcta!!!
> Lo que te comente en mi primer mensaje de que en una maquina estaban cambiados correspondía a una maquina made in USA.!!!! de modo que creo que dependiendo del origen de las maquinas, los diodos vienen conectados de una u otra manera.....
> 
> .



Hola, Lamas. Te cuento que recien ayer terminamos de armar la inverter. Las conexiones estaban bien, asi es la configuracion de fabrica. 
Por otro lado, le cambiamos dos IGBT y la maquina revivio. Peeero... esta tarde termine de ensamblarla y me puse a probarla un rato, hasta que dejo de tener potencia. Ahora no se apaga, simplemente no llega mas que una debil chispa de nada al electrodo. 

Bueno, sera cuestion de revisar las tensiones correspondientes mañana, porque esta semana si voy a necesitar la maquina en marcha. Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida. 

Saludos.


----------



## arevalo (Mar 22, 2015)

Buenas tardes:
Tengo averiado un grupo de soldadura inverter de la casa galagar modelo SPECIAL 145,
se ilumina el diodo led de color ambar que indica exceso de temperatura, necesito ayuda para poder repararlo, el esquema electronico de la carta o alquien que haya tenido el mismo problema,
el diodo verde que indica tension ON no se ilumina.
Gracias por anticipado a quien pueda ayudarme para poder repararlo.
Arévalo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 22, 2015)

Tiene el equipo sistema de ventilación? no esta obstruido? alguna vez le han hecho algún mantenimiento preventivo a este equipo?


----------



## arevalo (Mar 22, 2015)

Hola Ferchito, gracias por las respuesta, el equipo tiene ventilador, no arranca el ventilador no se activa un rele que lleva incorporada la carta, la sonda de temperatura que tiene no esta cortada, el diodo verde de alimentacion ON no se ilumina y si se ilumina el diodo led de color ambar que indica defecto de temperatura, para mi es una averia de la carta electronica pero no tengo el esquema el cual me ayudaria mucho para poder repararle.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2015)

En algún lugar la máquina debe tener uno de estos, o similar (sobre los disipadores o el transformador), mira que esté en condiciones:










​


----------



## arevalo (Mar 23, 2015)

Buenas tardes fogonazo y gracias por la respuesta.

La sonda termica es muy pequeña y esta adosada a un refrigerador de aluminio y está bien, despues creo que lleva otra sonda termica en el interior de un transformador y tambien da continuidad, mi idea es que en la carta electronica hay algun componente que esta mal.

Arévalo


----------



## mirage2000 (Mar 23, 2015)

Actualizo la situacion. Volvi a encender la soldadora para medir algunas tensiones y en pocos segundos hizo un ruido seco y dejo de funcionar. Volvemos al origen de los tiempos. 

EL miercoles voy a ver si la llevo al taller, pero me parece que voy a comprar una maquina nueva.


----------



## Goliath011 (Mar 25, 2015)

Estimado, si no arranca el rele por ahí debería empezar a medir, puede ser un integrado algo así como el viper50a, medir el puente de diodos, luego pasa a la parte de pwm y los igbt....


----------



## arevalo (Mar 27, 2015)

Buenas noches.
Goliath011, muchas gracias por responder, el rele no se activa por el defecto del diodo led de sobretemperatura, lo que desconosco el motivo del defecto ya que reviso los componentes y no veo nada mal.
Esto seria mucho mas facil de reparar si tubiera el esquema de la carta.
Arevalo.


----------



## Lamas (Mar 27, 2015)

Arevalo:  recien el mes pasado recibi un par de maquinas.  Ambas no funcionaban debido a que las trabajan en un ambiente en el que hay muchas limaduras y como el ventilador introduce aire para enfriar, tambien lleva limaduras al interior. Algunas areas de la circuiteria tenian un exceso de este material, de modo que podria ser que en tu caso ocurra algo parecido. La otra hacia un extraño ruido al encenderla.
 Les efectue una limpieza profunda y ambas trabajaron normalmente, sin necesidad de cambiar componentes.


----------



## arevalo (Mar 30, 2015)

Lamas muchas gracias por responder, lo revisare pero no creo que ese sea el problema.
Arévalo


----------



## Rsan (Mar 31, 2015)

Napesh dijo:


> Me gustaría aportar dentro de lo que mas pueda sobre electrónica de potencia. trabajo reparando maquinas de soldar desde fuentes convencionales (lineales) hasta Inversoras.
> equipos bastante complejos como KEMPPI, MILLER, HELVI y otros.
> 
> bueno hasta la próxima, si tienen dudas no olviden preguntar.



Hola estimado, me podrías ayudar tengo una planta de soldar millermatic 35s mexicana.
Cometí el error de conectarla a 220 y estaba el arreglo para 127 y se daño el transformador, pero ya esta reparado, pero no trabaja el motor del carrete. ya le metí  corriente al motor y si funciona. la tarjeta no se ve dañada no se que pueda ser.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 31, 2015)

No siempre la electrocución deja huellas...... hay componentes dañados evidentemente habra que comprobarlos


----------



## Rsan (Mar 31, 2015)

Rsan dijo:


> Hola estimado, me podrías ayudar tengo una planta de soldar millermatic 35s mexicana.
> Cometí el error de conectarla a 220 y estaba el arreglo para 127 y se daño el transformador, pero ya esta reparado, pero no trabaja el motor del carrete. ya le metí  corriente al motor y si funciona. la tarjeta no se ve dañada no se que pueda ser.



mando fotos de la planta millermatic 35s





			
				Rsan dijo:
			
		

> mando fotos de la planta millermatic 35s



como puedo comprobarlo.
ve se que la tarjeta ya fue reparada una ves.


----------



## horacioguadalupe (Abr 6, 2015)

disculpas fogonazo por no leer , ahora lei un poco pero me recibi de tecnico electronico con las valvulas y no le pase mucha bola despues , mi inquietud es que tengo 6 tiristores st110s 12p con un buen disipador cada uno y 4 capacitores de 2100 micrcro por 400 volts y quisiera hacer mi electrica de continua si me pudiesen pasar un circuito como conectarlos se los agradeceria mucho

y si lo que tengo sirve para lo que quiero hacer


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2015)

Para mi gusto los SCR´s son muy chicos, tal ves colocar de a 2 en paralelo haciendo un puente de onda completa *8 SCR´s*.

Para soldar no hacen falta mas de unos 100A, el problema surge cuando se inicia la soldadura y se provoca un cortocircuito entre electrodo y pieza a soldar, o cuando el electrodo se pega, allí la corriente puede sobrepasar los 1500A.


----------



## jotaSierra (Abr 11, 2015)

Se usa tierra baja con 120 V y tierra Alta con 220 V. son dos bornes diferentes hay diagrama de ese circuitos si lo hay agradecere una imagen, gracias y hasta pronto. ...


----------



## pandacba (Abr 11, 2015)

La mayoria de las máquinas de soldar de 150A arriba tienen dos formas de trabajar en alta y en baja, para dar más flexibilidad en el uso, no   tiene nada que ver con que sea para 120
Si tu máquina vino con esas carácteristicas leiste el manual de uso de la misma?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2015)

Marca y modelo de la máquina ?


----------



## jotaSierra (Abr 13, 2015)

Buenas pandacba y DOSMETROS, esta inquietud nace que vi una foto en internet de una maq. con estas caracteristicas, marca ni idea, pero funciona con 120 V conectada a tierra baja y con 220 V. a tierra alta, son dos bornes que tenia abajo de los bornes de conexion al electrodo, es la 1º ves que veo esto, y realizando unos cálculos con valores ficticios,  el 1º cálculo para 2220 V. me dió un secundario con 47 espitas y con 120 V. tambien me dió el mismo resultado (El cálculo lo hice para una sección de 30 cm2) use valores 4,44 constante, 12.000 gaus, 50 ciclos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2015)

El número de espiras del secundario no debería variar , si el del primario , mitad por mitad.

He visto las mono - bifásicas (220-380V) y varían las conecciones (espiras) de primario


----------



## jotaSierra (Abr 13, 2015)

Perfecto DOSMETROS, eso lo tengo claro, pero lo de las tierras me supero  ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2015)

Los "mínimo" o "máximo" , son solo otra forma de regular la potencia y nada tienen que ver con los 220 o 110







A veces en vez de un puente cambia el lugar dónde se conecta la masa


Saludos !

 .


----------



## jotaSierra (Abr 14, 2015)

Buenas DOSMETOS, gracias por la respuesta, si el minimo y maximo es de acuerdo a si se toma el bobinado primario completo y si la conexión se hace antes para aumentar el voltaje en el secundario, la incognita mia es que la máquina que ví tiene dos bornes de tierra o masa, uno indica TIERRA BAJA para trabajarla cuando la soldadora es conectada a la red de 110 Volt, y la tierra ALTA se usa cuando la máquina es conectada a 220 Volt., nada que ver con las borneras donde se conecta el electrodo, gracias por tu tiempo, voy a ver si puedo conseguir la marca.


----------



## Agnisoma (May 8, 2015)

Compré una millermatic 140 con auto set hace 8 años, desde que la compré la he utilizado unas cuatro veces (uso para arreglar cosas de la casa), y hace un tiempo empezó a dar problemas.  Los síntomas iniciales fueron los siguientes: al apretar el interruptor de alimentación algunas veces alimentaba el cable y algunas veces no.  Hace algunos días iba a utilizar la máquina de soldar y no funcionó.  He revisado el 4n26, el foto transistor, los scrs principales y todo está bien.  Soy ineniero mecánico, no soy Técnico en Electrónica ni Ingeniero Electricista-Ingeniero Electrónico, más, siempre me ha gustado montar circuitos electrónicos y creo entender algo de la materia.  Ahora, me voy a enfocar en la zona que alimenta el motor de cd que da la alimentación del cable de soldar. 

Por favor, si alguien ha tenido éste mismo problema (el cuál parece es común en las millermatic 140), les agradecería si me dan ayuda.

Gracias. ...


----------



## ecotronico (May 9, 2015)

hola bienvenido!

dices: 





> Los síntomas iniciales fueron los siguientes: al apretar el interruptor de alimentación algunas veces alimentaba el cable y algunas veces no.



no tengo experiencia con máquinas de soldar, pero probablemente sea un problema más mecánico que electrónico, me refiero a algún mal contacto, cable suelto, suciedad, humedad, etc.
por favor revisa esto primero.


----------



## tuchoeste (May 10, 2015)

hola Agnisoma por el sintoma me parece que es mas problema de la antorcha ,mediste la continuidad en los cables de gatillo y el gatillo de la antorcha es para descartar lo mas fácil  encontre el manual  en el final esta el circuito electrico  http://www.millerwelds.com/om/o225311j_mil.pdf


----------



## Agnisoma (May 10, 2015)

Estimado amigo, gracias por responder. La antorcha ya la revisé, la antorcha de mi máquina la lleve a la máquina de un amigo (tiene una miller140 que no tiene la función de autoset) y la antorcha funciona perfectamente en la máquinas de mi amigo.  Le he medido continuidad al interruptor en los pines que entran a la PCB (tarjeta) y cuando se activa el interruptor existe continuidad en las dos terminales. Además, he revisado el elemento que conduce la soldadura (elemento ''enrrollado'') el que se encuentra en perfecto estado.



Tengo que agregar que encontré en internet que había que medir la diferencia de potencial que existe en la derivación del motor-ventilador, ya que, por aspectos de suciedad, ésta diferencia de potencial puede decaer, más, en la derivación del motor en corriente alterna éste entrega 25,6 V.   Por lo que ese aspecto ya lo descarté.

De nuevo, les agradezco toda la ayuda que puedan brindarme.

Gracias.


----------



## opamp (May 10, 2015)

Sácala de autoset y configura los parámetros en modo manual.


----------



## Agnisoma (May 11, 2015)

Estimado opamp, ya esa prueba la he realizado.

Como indiqué, en el primer mensaje:

Compré una millermatic 140 con auto set hace 8 años, desde que la compré la he utilizado unas cuatro veces (uso para arreglar cosas de la casa), y hace un tiempo empezó a dar problemas. Los síntomas iniciales fueron los siguientes: al apretar el interruptor de alimentación algunas veces alimentaba el cable y algunas veces no. Hace algunos días iba a utilizar la máquina de soldar y no funcionó. He revisado el 4n26, el foto transistor, los scrs principales y todo está bien. Soy ineniero mecánico, no soy Técnico en Electrónica ni Ingeniero Electricista-Ingeniero Electrónico, más, siempre me ha gustado montar circuitos electrónicos y creo entender algo de la materia. Ahora, me voy a enfocar en la zona que alimenta el motor de cd que da la alimentación del cable de soldar.

Por favor, si alguien ha tenido éste mismo problema (el cuál parece es común en las millermatic 140), les agradecería si me dan ayuda.

Hoy voy a revisar la eatapa de potencia que alimenta el motor (feeder).

Gracias.


----------



## EloyAs (May 14, 2015)

Hola amigos, llevo unos días peleándome con una soldador inverter SAF-PRO Presto 160G. 

Necesito el esquema pues ya he comprobado la parte de potencia, los IGBT, diodos y trafos y está todo bien por lo que me inclino por la parte de regulación. La alimentación también está correcta pues llegan 300V  al circuito de potencia pero no se disparan los IGBT.

Alguien dispone de información sobre este equipo que me pueda ayudar?

Muchas gracias


----------



## navigator098 (May 16, 2015)

Buenas a todos,

Tengo una soldadora Fronius Transpocket 1400. Esta máquina me la dieron ya que su destino era la basura.

Después de estar varios meses esperando el otro día me surgió la oportunidad de aprender a soldar. El amigo que me enseño a soldar trajo su máquina.....y mas vale porque la mía no funcionaba. En su día yo ya intente soldar pero me saltaba el indicador de temperatura y yo pensaba que sería por algo que hacía mal.

Exactamente lo que sucedía era que conectaba la Fronius, esperaba a que se pusiera todo OK (unos 4 segundos) y después procedía a soldar. Al acercar el electrodo al hierro daba una minichispa y empezaba a parpadear el indicador de temperatura. Si apagaba y encendía la máquina de nuevo me volvía a pasar exactamente lo mismo.
Después de esto la abrí para ver si se veía algo a simple vista que me pudiera indicar el fallo  pero no hubo suerte. Como ya tenía la máquina abierta lo que si hice fue darle a todo el interior con aire comprimido porque tenía una barbaridad de suciedad. Después la monte y me dio por probarla de nuevo y........Fantástico, Empezó a soldar!!!

Realmente no hice nada mas que limpiarla.

He estado trabajando con ella 4 días sin ningún tipo de problema pero al quinto día me empezó a dar otra vez el fallo. Esta vez a veces me dejaba empezar a soldar y durante el segundo minicordon de soldadura (de unos 3 cm) se saltaba la protección,  otras veces al arrancarla y acercar el electrodo al hierro y en otras ocasiones me dejaba trabajar con ella mas de media hora.

Cuando me saltaba el fallo, en ninguna ocasión pude volver a soldar realizando la operación de apagar y encender. Para poder volver a soldar soltaba los cables de masa y del electrodo  de la Fronius y los volvía a poner y con esta operación a veces empezaba a funcionar...pero no siempre. No se si esto que os cuento os puede dar una pista de por donde viene la avería.

He estado intentando mirar algo por internet pero la verdad es que con los conocimientos de electrónica que tengo muchas cosas se me escapan. Por ello acudo a vosotros a ver si me podéis echar una mano.

Os paso fotos y el esquema eléctrico de la Fronius. También os dejo un hilo de un foro en el que hablan de esta máquina pero en el que no entiendo nada 
mikrocontroller.net/topic/256530

Ver el archivo adjunto 129645

Ver el archivo adjunto 129646

Ver el archivo adjunto 129647

Ver el archivo adjunto 129648

Ver el archivo adjunto 129649

Si alguien me puede dar alguna pista de por donde empezar a mirar.....

También conseguí un manual de fuentes conmutadas para saber un poco a que me estaba enfrentando......pero vuestro nivel esta muy por encima de esto. De todas formas si alguien lo quiere esta a vuestra disposición.


----------



## sevset (May 26, 2015)

Agnisoma dijo:


> Estimado opamp, ya esa prueba la he realizado.
> 
> Como indiqué, en el primer mensaje:
> 
> ...





Normalmente lo que se daña en estas maquinas son los relevadores que  estan instalados en la tarjeta electronica, (son 2 color negro), los  contactos quedan echos añicos despues de algun tiempo. El tipo de falla  que mencionas apunta a que esto puede ser.


----------



## EloyAs (May 31, 2015)

Nadie se ha peleado con un inverter SAF-PRO Presto 160G, también tiene uno igual OERLIKON?

De momento se me resiste, queda encendido el led de sobretemperatura permanentemente y no hay forma de que arranque. El termostato está bien, la parte de potencia también y los integrados de regulación han sido cambiados sin éxito. He probado los trafos de impulsos y aparentan estar bien, vamos que todo está bien pero no funciona (

Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2015)

Pero si salta por sobretemperatura , fijate bien que está pasando , o el sensor anda mal , o el sensor anda bien y anda mal quien lo lee


----------



## EloyAs (Jun 1, 2015)

Estoy convencido que el problema es la parte de control. he seguido el circuito de disparo por protección térmica y de momento todo está correcto. He cambiado casi todos los componentes de dicha parte pero no hay forma.
He repasado las soldaduras porque su aspecto no es muy fino, pero na.

Gracias por la ayuda, un saludo


----------



## Dinko (Jun 15, 2015)

amigos. necesito de su conocimiento tengo una maquina mig la cual me empezó a dar problemas con el paso de hilo, ya que cuando estoy soldando se corta el paso de hilo y se vuelve intermitente, sale hilo y se para no se que puede ser , ya que mis conocimientos sobre electrónica son bajos casi ningunos, pero deseo poder arreglarla, le saque el potencio-metro creyendo que es la falla, les dejo unas fotos de la placa.
la maquina es una indura amigo 191 es una marca chilena ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2015)

Dinko dijo:


> amigos. necesito de su conocimiento tengo una maquina mig la cual me empezó a dar problemas con el paso de hilo, ya que cuando estoy soldando se corta el paso de hilo y se vuelve intermitente, sale hilo y se para no se que puede ser , ya que mis conocimientos sobre electrónica son bajos casi ningunos, pero deseo poder arreglarla, le saque el potencio-metro creyendo que es la falla, les dejo unas fotos de la placa.
> la maquina es una indura amigo 191 es una marca chilena ...



El motor de avance de alambre se acciona mediante ¿ Que cosa ?

Relee, contactor, electrónica, ¿¿¿???


----------



## Dinko (Jun 15, 2015)

no e podido subir la fotos ya que e tenido unos pequeños inconvenientes. pero la placa lleva dos reles finder type 40.61 de 16 amp


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2015)

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*

Seguramente uno de los relees acciona el motor, trata de identificar cual, mira de desarmarlo y verificar sus contactos


----------



## Dinko (Jun 15, 2015)

aqui unas fotos


----------



## Dinko (Jun 17, 2015)

amigos yo de nuevo, me estoy fabricando una maquina para desabollar de forma casera (spotter), con dos transformadores de microondas, pero al soldar una arandela a la chapa esta no se suelda con fuerza, que debo hacer, debo aumentar el amperaje, ayuda


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 17, 2015)

Dinko dijo:


> amigos yo de nuevo, me estoy fabricando una maquina para desabollar de forma casera (spotter), con dos transformadores de microondas, pero al soldar una arandela a la chapa esta no se suelda con fuerza, que debo hacer, debo aumentar el amperaje, ayuda



¿Esquema?
¿Fotos?
¿Cuantas espiras pusiste en cada secundario?
¿Las pusiste en serie o paralelo?
Los primarios están  ¿en serie o paralelo?
¿Qué sección de cable usaste?

?


----------



## Dinko (Jun 17, 2015)

los transformadores están en paralelo, con dos vueltas en el secundario con cable de 6 milímetros, los primarios están igual en paralelo, mañana pondré fotos


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 17, 2015)

Y cual sería el largo de los cables(esto influye y mucho), me refiero al largo de los cables fuera de los transformadores.

Tambien influye que las espiras de los dos estén en fase, etc.

No es que yo sepa mucho del tema, solo que he estado experimentando con eso.


----------



## Dinko (Jun 17, 2015)

tienen 2 metros de largo

e pensado usar un transformador de maquina de soldar pero no se si sirva,


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 17, 2015)

Dinko dijo:


> e pensado usar un transformador de maquina de soldar pero no se si sirva,



Definitivamente si sirve, y seguro será mejor que el de microondas.

Hay tutoriales de eso en la web.

Además, es más facil enrollar cables de mayor calibre(sección).


----------



## opamp (Jun 17, 2015)

Estimado los secundarios bobinalos para 5Vac, y los pones en paralelo para que sumen los amperajes, con un DIMMER en el primario reduces el voltaje en secundario según requerimiento de las planchas de fierro. Al reducir el voltaje reduces el amperaje, este tipo de soldadura se conoce como soldadura por puntos o por resistencia. Tienes que colocar un temporizador , puedes emplear el 555, que regule desde decenas a cientos de mili segundos, (fracciones de segundos), cada vez que gatillas se produce un pulso al amperaje y con el tiempo calibrado.


----------



## Dinko (Jun 18, 2015)

aquí unas fotos de mi maquina para que me puedan decir como poder mejorarla, porfa


----------



## Daniel.more (Jun 23, 2015)

pienso que este seria el mejor lugar donde preguntar...........buenos días,tengo una lincoln v140s que me la trajo un amigo con la potencia rota y resistencias quemadas...antes que a mi, otro amigo suyo que era un chapuza,solo lo empeoro....estoy por decirle que no se la puedo reparar,pero quiero intentarlo todo antes de eso...asi que si alguien pudiera pasarme el esquema de potencia de la v140s se lo agradeseria....saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2015)

Solo decirte que lleva los _12n60a4_


----------



## Daniel.more (Jun 23, 2015)

Gracias Dosmetros,eso es de gran ayuda,un saludo.


----------



## Goliath011 (Jun 23, 2015)

Le podría reemplazar los mosfet "12n60a4" por "30N60A4" que tengo a mano de esos, por la referencia son más grandes, servirá???


----------



## Genier (Jun 25, 2015)

Hola a todos me gustaria si alguien me pude ayudar estoy reparando una maquina de soldar MIG-270 esta enciende pero no cortocircuita el alambre y hace todo lo otro si alguien me pudiera facilitar el esquema o alguna informacion que me pudiera ayudar le agradeceria esta es con inverter gracias y saludos


----------



## exxonerado (Jun 27, 2015)

Goliath011 dijo:


> Le podría reemplazar los mosfet "12n60a4" por "30N60A4" que tengo a mano de esos, por la referencia son más grandes, servirá???



hola estimado  segun lei en la pagina de fairchil el 12n60a4 ya no se fabrica mas y recomiendan

HGTP12N60A4D
600V, SMPS IGBT

Not Recommended For New Design as of 19-Dec-2013
Please consider the following recommended replacements:

    FGH20N60SFDTU
espero te sirva


----------



## Goliath011 (Jun 29, 2015)

exxonerado dijo:


> hola estimado  segun lei en la pagina de fairchil el 12n60a4 ya no se fabrica mas y recomiendan
> 
> HGTP12N60A4D
> 600V, SMPS IGBT
> ...



Gracias estimado, pero tengo a mano varios 30N60A4 la duda que tengo es si se los puedo poner, para asi no tener que comprar los que me comenta, gracias.


----------



## tekenika (Jul 30, 2015)

Hola a todos
Acabo de comprar una inverter Gamma 160 Cel. Me decidí por ella pues es apta para celulósico, apta TIG y... por el precio. Ahora bien, me cuesta muchísimo iniciar el arco, Preguntas:
Es un problema común en las inverter? (Nunca soldé con ellas)
Podría ser un problema de esta máquina?
O es un problema mío?
Una vez iniciado el arco, suelda muy bien.
Desde ya agradecido por las respuestas.
Salud a todos y... tiempo para disfrutarla


----------



## opamp (Jul 31, 2015)

Hola tekenica!, la facilidad de inicio de arco depende del Vvacío, según san Google, he encontrado información contradictoria unos indican Vcacío : 55VDC ,....a 95VDC. Mide tu máquina y que concuerde con la ficha técnica, un detalle que también encontré es respecto al % de operación , algunos la comercializan como de sólo 15% y otros de 25%, particularmente no recomiendo con tan bajo %, para 160Amperios ( mínimo al 60%). Fíjate que 160 al 15% es como de solo de 60A al 100% , 160A al15% es de 80A al 100%.


----------



## tuchoeste (Jul 31, 2015)

hola teknica te felicito por la compra ,el problema puede ser el electrodo  hay varias marcas algunos encienden mejor y otros no luego esta la practica prueba  raspando de costado para facilitar el encendido


----------



## tekenika (Ago 1, 2015)

opamp dijo:


> Hola tekenica!, la facilidad de inicio de arco depende del Vvacío, según san Google, he encontrado información contradictoria unos indican Vcacío : 55VDC ,....a 95VDC. Mide tu máquina y que concuerde con la ficha técnica, un detalle que también encontré es respecto al % de operación , algunos la comercializan como de sólo 15% y otros de 25%, particularmente no recomiendo con tan bajo %, para 160Amperios ( mínimo al 60%). Fíjate que 160 al 15% es como de solo de 60A al 100% , 160A al15% es de 80A al 100%.



Hola opamp
El manual dice (todavía no medí) 88 vcc. Y debería ser así ya que para electrodos celulósicos hace falta más tensión en vacío. El mismo modelo pero de  200 A y no especificada para celulósico da 58 vcc en vacío.
En cuanto al ciclo de trabajo dice ( 40 oC - 10 min)
160A-25%
100A-100%
saludos





tuchoeste dijo:


> hola teknica te felicito por la compra ,el problema puede ser el electrodo  hay varias marcas algunos encienden mejor y otros no luego esta la practica prueba  raspando de costado para facilitar el encendido



Hola tuchoeste
Estoy probando con Conarco 6013, los famosos "punta azul", con los que no tengo problemas con las soldadoras a transformador.
Sí la práctica es importante, se me ocurrió que podría haber alguna cosa especial con este tipo de soldadoras, es correcto lo que decís, raspando de costado, enciende mejor que "picando" pero aún así, me está volviendo loco, quiero saber lo que pasa para decidir llevarla o no al service, todavía no quemé 3 electrodos y me dolió mucho la compra.
Saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 1, 2015)

¿Cual es el diámetro de los electrodos?
Con 2mm, y 2,25, no debieras tener problemas.

De no ser así, a reclamar.



¿No estarán húmedos?
Incluso los punta azul, pueden fallar por eso.


----------



## tekenika (Ago 2, 2015)

El sábado. Luego de escribir mi último comentario, medí la máquina:
14,4 vcc !!!!
El manual dice claramente 88 vcc.
Eran las 12,45 y salí corriendo para el comercio donde la compré.
Me atendieron bien, es un lugar que creció mucho, comenzaron vendiendo materiales para
construcción en seco (ellos mismos se dedicaban a eso) y fueron incorporando máquinas y herramientas
hoy son bastante "grossos". Saben del tema, lo que no es poca cosa.
Ellos mismos usan una máquina similar (entre otras cosas) y hablan maravillas de la misma.
Pasamos al depósito y uno de los dueños se puso a soldar perfiles, sin problemas.
Quedé bastante azorado y explicando que la había llevado pues la medición de tensión era un espanto.
En el apuro no había llevado tester y ellos no tenían ninguno allí.
Alegaron que posiblemente la tensión se dispara soldando.... huummm
Vuelvo a casa con la cola entre las patas, busco el manual otra vez: Voltaje de salida SIN CARGA 88 vcc
Mido con dos testers uno 14,4 y el otro 13 VCC. Mido mi tensión de red 223/226 V.
De modo que el lunes a primera hora estaré en el negocio con tester en mano y a ver. Ellos quedaron bien dispuestos y colaborativos, incluso me ofrecieron medir otra de las máquinas incluída la que usan, me mostraron fotos de los trabajos que hacen con ella y son muy buenos, ejemplo, una jaula antivuelco muy pero muy bien hecha y soldada. Cruzando los dedos hasta mañana.
La tensión que yo mido es inaceptable.
Hola p p p Estuve probando con 2,25 y están bien secos.
Saludos
p.s.:
Leyendo y releyendo el manual descubro dos pequeñas notas al pie que podrían resolver el enigma:
1)-Estas características estan sujetas a cambios respecto de la máquina provista.
2)-En el modelo Turbo 200 Inverter, el voltaje de salida cuando se *enciende la máquina es de 13 V*
Los dos modelos de afuera son *idénticos* Digo yo: Y si se equivocaron de plaqueta? Si pusieron una de Turbo 200 en una 160 Cel?


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 2, 2015)

Lo que restaría saber, es con qué electrodos soldaban ellos.


----------



## tekenika (Ago 3, 2015)

Las últimas noticias son:
Fuí al comercio con el tester. Luego de medir mi máquina 13 VCC, medimos otra 13 VCC.
Dos plaquetas mal puestas... es muy difícil.
Midamos la Turbo 200 60 VCC.
Mi primera conclusión: la nota al pie en el manual que dice:
2)-En el modelo Turbo 200 Inverter, el voltaje de salida cuando se enciende la máquina es de 13 V
Debería decir: En el modelo 160 CEL... etc.
Estoy esperando la respuesta de Gamma, vía su service oficial, al que me costó un buen rato explicar el asunto.
De ser así, no sería extraño que con 13 VCC cueste iniciar el arco. Me ofrecen cambiármela por la Turbo 200, pero no sé que hacer. Hay una diferencia en más de 1000 y pico de pesos, que acaso sería mejor destinar a parte de los elementos para TIG.
Saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 3, 2015)

Pero entonces.
¿Ellos utilizaban electrodos más fino?(la habían probado delante tuyo).
Pregunto, porque yo tengo una lineal de 200A, y siempre uso como máximo, electrodos de 2mm.
De ese modo, problemas de comienzo, no he vuelto a tener.

Es cierto lo que dices, con esa tensión no debiera arrancar nunca, pero es una inveter y tal vez cambie la cosa.

Por cierto, *no debieran ofrecerte pagar una diferencia por nada, si con lo que compraste, no estás satisfecho, independientemente de la tecnología de la que hablemos.*


----------



## tekenika (Ago 4, 2015)

Hola p p p 
La probaron delante mío el sábado como dije.
Creo que usaron 2,25, muy lúcido yo no estaba pues vengo bastante apaleado
con la compra de cosas que no funcionan y me las tengo que comer.
Aunque es sabido que el que se calienta pierde... es inevitable.
Yo mismo en lo poco que la probé, hice unos buenos puntos, una vez que el arco arranca.
Pero hay que raspar o picar como un aprendiz. Por eso la medí, a la mayoría de los soldadores
ni se les ocurriría medirla, por tanto las incoherencias con el manual pasarían desapercibidas.
Ellos me piden una diferencia por cambiarla por la de 200 A que no suelda celulósico, algo que podría resignar.
Es posible que con la misma configuración o componentes cambien tensión por corriente. 200 A/60 VCC,
160 A/88 VCC y mejoren la ventilación en la de 200, por eso lo de "Turbo", de hecho es un poquito más larga. Me imagino que esos transistores transpiran.
En cuanto a la capacidad TIG (que sí me interesa) no cambia pues en TIG la tensión es más baja (24 V)
Yo no la necesito para soldar más de 2 mm, para fierros pesados, en todo caso, tengo una Lincoln a trafo de 250 A.
Qué significa -lineal- de 200 A?
Saludos cordiales


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 4, 2015)

tekenika dijo:


> Hola p p p
> La probaron delante mío el sábado como dije.
> 1)*Creo *que usaron 2,25, muy lúcido yo no estaba pues vengo bastante apaleado
> con la compra de cosas que no funcionan y me las tengo que comer.
> ...



1)Pero no estás seguro, con esa pequeña diferencia, se vería mejor rendimiento.

2)Eso pasa, cuando no tienes suficiente tensión.

3) En este punto es decisión tuya, ya que si con 2mm funciona bién, y solo la necesitas para eso, podrías evitar idas y vueltas.
*Pero si no suelda bién con los de 2,25mm, no deja de ser un defecto que el producto no debiera tener*.


4)*Lineal*, es porque es de transformador, hice la analogía con las fuentes lineales, y las conmutadas.


----------



## tekenika (Ago 5, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> 1)Pero no estás seguro, con esa pequeña diferencia, se vería mejor rendimiento.
> 
> 2)Eso pasa, cuando no tienes suficiente tensión.
> 
> ...



2) de acuerdo. parece ser que cuando se establece el arco, la tensión sube, imagino que técnicamente es podible.

3)yo quise decir, que la necesito sólo para material de 2 mm, que es lo más normal en perfilería C (o U) negra. Seguro que ellos usaron electrodo de 2,25 ya que más fino aquí es muy difícil o raro conseguir. De hecho comenzaron la prueba con 3,25 y pasaron a 2,25 cuando yo les manifesté que hasta con los finos tenía dificultad. Según el manual a 100 A las dos soldadoras están al 100 %, y  en sus valores máximos 160 y 200 A respectivamente, al 25 %, es decir que en trabajo continuo, aparentemente, no habría diferencia entre una y otra.

4) lo imaginé, quería estar seguro.

Hoy volveré a pasar por el negocio, ya que el del service ni me llamó para confirmar o no el error en el manual (que doy por descontado) O se colgó, o anotó mal mi número o en Gamma no le dan bola ni a sus services oficiales.
Lo más probable es que me quede con esa maquinita, pues aunque tendría la diferencia para la otra, preferiría usar esos fondos para los elementos TIG, unos 2000, como mínimo.
Necesito también una atornilladora, una galponera marca Pepito anda en los 1500.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 5, 2015)

tekenika dijo:


> 2)
> Necesito también una atornilladora, una galponera marca Pepito anda en los 1500.
> Saludos cordiales



Hace rato no miro precios de atornilladoras.

Las Bosch, me parecen las mejores, y un durlockero estuvo de acuerdo en eso.

Pero, salvo que las atornilladoras buenas  tienen embrague, la diferencia con un taladro, es la velocidad(mucho menor), y el torque(mucho mayor).

Lo que yo hice, fué comprarme un taladro de alto torque, que tiene velocidad variable, pero la máxima, es de 500rpm(o algo así, no más de eso).
Entoces tengo para atornillar, y de paso un taladro para acero. hierro, que _*"te la voglio dire"*_, y encima de 16mm(Dowen Pagio)
Por supuesto no tiene embrague, pero ¡¡Qué taladro!!(tienes la potencia de un taladro de banco en las manos).
Saludos.


----------



## opamp (Ago 5, 2015)

Tekenika las TIG arrancan OK si le incorporas un oscilador de alta frecuencia, ve presupuestando.


----------



## tekenika (Ago 6, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> 1) Hace rato no miro precios de atornilladoras.
> 
> 2) Las Bosch, me parecen las mejores, y un durlockero estuvo de acuerdo en eso.
> 
> ...



1) Precios? hay desde unos 1000 hasta 4500.
2) Son buenas... yo usé De Walt y Makita, realmente no sabría con cual quedarme si las pudiera comprar.
3) Es cierto, de hecho yo ahora estoy usando un taladro... Tu solución de un taladrazo no es mala, por aquí no ví uno como ese. El embrague o control de profundidad es muy importante especialmente con las placas de yeso. Pero hay otra diferencia, a mi parecer, y es el mandril versus la boquilla. Atornillar perfiles estructurales, es un dolor de pirámides, no sólo son más gruesos sino que falta la placa que ayuda a guiar el tornillo. si la punta atornilladora no gira bien centrada, se la pasa uno revoleando tornillos para todos lados y mentando a la madre de todos los santos. Con la boquilla, al ser más corta la distancia al eje, cualquier pequeño descentrado tiene menos efecto.
Saludos





opamp dijo:


> Tekenika las TIG arrancan OK si le incorporas un oscilador de alta frecuencia, ve presupuestando.



Gracias opamp, leyendo siempre sobre el tema soldadoras, tengo visto el tema de los osciladores, no obstante me preguntaba (sin apuro) si no habría problemas en hacerlo sobre una inverter.
Digo sin apuro, pues aún no compro, la torcha, tubo, manómetro y válvula.
Cuándo lo haga, es eguro, que estaré pidiendo ayuda.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## Carlos Pol (Ago 6, 2015)

Hola, sabe alguien donde puedo conseguir las placas pwm IB1 e IB2 de esta maquina?
Mas detalles;

Placas hibridas son de EP SYSTEMS
pwm 1001  00/37
fba 501  00/30

Muchas Gracias!.


----------



## elargenuru (Ago 13, 2015)

hola muchachos ... tengo una soldadora mig mia que hace unos 2 años que no la uso... jeje hoy la quize usar y...sorpresa no sale el alambre.. es una bluemig,250, la placa es helvie0788wi ..trabaja  en la salida del motor con 2 bt151,,, y un lm 324.. es sencilla ...pero tengo fiaca de sacrle el circuitoooo y estudiarla como fuciona alguna la conoce creo q son las mas sencillas...quiza alguno tiene el esquema de la placa.... gracias desde yaaaaaaa


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 13, 2015)

elargenuru dijo:


> hola muchachos ... tengo una soldadora mig mia que hace unos 2 años que no la uso... jeje hoy la quize usar y...sorpresa no sale el alambre.. es una bluemig,250, la placa es helvie0788wi ..trabaja  en la salida del motor con 2 bt151,,, y un lm 324.. es sencilla ...pero tengo fiaca de sacrle el circuitoooo y estudiarla como fuciona alguna la conoce creo q son las mas sencillas...quiza alguno tiene el esquema de la placa.... gracias desde yaaaaaaa



Aquí, en la pagina 21, tienes un diagrama, no es el modelo, pero es una mig de 250.

http://www.millerwelds.com/om/o1308n_mil.pdf

Y el otro, es una pictografía.

http://c.searspartsdirect.com/lis_png/PLDM/P0090192-00003.png

¿No tendrás un platino sucio en el gatillo?


----------



## elargenuru (Ago 13, 2015)

gracias ppp me sirve como ejemplo ... jeje pero no quiro renegar y sacar copiar el circuito de la mia para estudiarlo.... mucho laburo me parec que va a quedar por ahi tirau  jajaj


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 13, 2015)

elargenuru dijo:


> gracias ppp me sirve como ejemplo ... jeje pero no quiro renegar y sacar copiar el circuito de la mia para estudiarlo.... mucho laburo me parec que va a quedar por ahi tirau  jajaj



¿Y si es una pavada como lo del gatillo?

No la usaste un tiempo, y con la humedad que hay, se sulfató algún contacto.


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 13, 2015)

En una soldadora conmutada, me paso que me costaba soldar bien... y su dueño me dijo que luego de unos 15 minutos soldando comenzaba a soldar perfectamente, resulta que era una americana semi nueva.... y era switching .... raro no? también un detalle que a veces no remarcamos es que hay que usar cables cortos (en los alargues) y en los enchufes una instalacion acorde a tal consumo... en las switching tal vez moleste menos no lo se...
Con respecto al atornillador, si es a 220v el mejor es Makita, si es a batería es mejor DeWalt, Bosh es lo mejor en herrería (trabajo con metal) pero Dewalt es mejor en Obra (construcción) como durlero te digo que SI podes usar un taladro común, la desventaja es que no tiene el tope que suelta el tornillo al llegar a la presión deseada, y ademas cuando soltás el "gatillo" la inercia del motor sigue un poco mas, muy distinto a un atornillador a baterías DeWalt... que ademas trae percutor y 3 niveles de torque... el precio marca muchas diferencias...

Saludos.


----------



## tekenika (Ago 14, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> En una soldadora conmutada, me paso que me costaba soldar bien... y su dueño me dijo que luego de unos 15 minutos soldando comenzaba a soldar perfectamente, resulta que era una americana semi nueva.... y era switching .... raro no? también un detalle que a veces no remarcamos es que hay que usar cables cortos (en los alargues) y en los enchufes una instalacion acorde a tal consumo... en las switching tal vez moleste menos no lo se...
> Con respecto al atornillador, si es a 220v el mejor es Makita, si es a batería es mejor DeWalt, Bosh es lo mejor en herrería (trabajo con metal) pero Dewalt es mejor en Obra (construcción) como durlero te digo que SI podes usar un taladro común, la desventaja es que no tiene el tope que suelta el tornillo al llegar a la presión deseada, y ademas cuando soltás el "gatillo" la inercia del motor sigue un poco mas, muy distinto a un atornillador a baterías DeWalt... que ademas trae percutor y 3 niveles de torque... el precio marca muchas diferencias...
> 
> Saludos.


Hola
El tema de las extensiones, es como decís, de hecho para la soldadora que motivó la consulta, la fábrica recomienda NO cambiar el largo de los cables, tanto maza como electrodo. Siendo tan pequeñas y livianas, no hay necesidad de prolongaciones.
A propósito, de la consulta, aún espero una respuesta, tanto de los proveedores como de SIMPA, grupo que distribuye Gamma en Argentina. Fuí muy bien atendido, contestaron mis correos e incluso me llamaron por teléfono, un responsable de atención al cliente y un jefe de taller... pero como decimos por aquí: el poncho no aparece. Nadie sabe porque la máquina entrega 13 VCC en lugar de los 88 VCC que especifíca el manual y que por otra parte resultan lógicos (los 88 VCC) en una soldadora diseñada para celulósico.
La máquina aún está en el proveedor y sigue en pie el cambio por la 200, pero es más cara.
Como ya dije, es claro que con 13 VCC resulte difícil iniciar el arco, aunque alguna vez soldé de apuro con una batería de auto... no es la idea. -
Ahh y la máquina de la que hablaban maravillas los proveedores, con la que habían hecho aquella jaula antivuelco, cuando fuí a medirla a su taller (a pedido del jefe técnico de SIMPA ¿?) resultó que estaban confundidos y es una... 200. Sin comentarios. 
En cuanto a tus opiniones sobre las marcas las comparto. Claro que puede usarse un taladro, de hecho, tengo varias casas emplacadas con un taladro, pero... ya sabes. El tema de los perfiles estructurales con taladro, es otra cosa.


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 14, 2015)

tekenika dijo:


> La máquina aún está en el proveedor y sigue en pie el cambio por la 200*1, pero es más cara.
> Como ya dije, es claro que con 13 VCC resulte difícil iniciar el arco, aunque alguna vez soldé de apuro con una batería de auto... no es la idea. -
> Ahh y la máquina de la que hablaban maravillas los proveedores, con la que habían hecho aquella jaula antivuelco, cuando fuí a medirla a su taller (a pedido del jefe técnico de SIMPA ¿?) resultó que estaban confundidos y es una... 200.*2




*1
¿Porqué habrías de cambiar el modelo, si el que compraste, debiera cumplir correctamente con la tarea para la que la piensa usar?.

En caso de no funcionar correctamente ese modelo(en general, y no esa unidad)....

Te tienen que dar el otro sin pagar diferencia, ya que pagaste por una máquina para hacer determinado trabajo, y se supone que puede hacerlo.

*2
Las cosas comienzan a esclarecerse.


----------



## tekenika (Ago 15, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> *1
> 1 ) ¿Porqué habrías de cambiar el modelo, si el que compraste, debiera cumplir correctamente con la tarea para la que la piensa usar?.
> 
> En caso de no funcionar correctamente ese modelo(en general, y no esa unidad)....
> ...



Hola p p p
1) Es así, es más creo que ya dije que a 100 A las dos máquinas rinden el 100 % y con la 160 A pierdo la ventaja de eventualmente soldar celulósico.
2) Aquí, hasta cierto punto, podría comprender la actitud del proveedor, el se atiene a las normas generales sobre "garantías", no tiene problema en cambiarla por la de 200 A, si SIMPA lo autoriza. Y vos tenés razón y te agradezco el comentario pues me da ánimos para mantenerme firme. Por qué pagar más por algo que me servirá menos?
No sé si por descuido o no, en uno de los correos de SIMPA, me llegó todo el hilo "interno" del asunto y cómo el tema iba subiendo de jerarquía. Ellos no estaban enterados de, esta al menos para mí y por ahora falla del modelo. Uno de los jefes ordena que se midan máquinas en el depósito y en caso de que estén todas mal, que me den una 200 A.
La verdad es que no sé cuantas midió el jefe de taller (¿?) pero en todo caso no tiene idea de por qué entregan 13 VCC y por eso me pide que mida aquella supuesta 160 que maravillaba a mi proveedor.
Mi única duda es sobre la medición en sí misma, estas máquinas tienen un detector de electrodo pegado, que hace caer la tensión, ¿ puede ser que la lectura con un digital sea vista por la placa como un electrodo pegado? huummm  Por las dudas cuando fuí a medir el gato que resultó gata, llevé un tester analógico también. 
Finalmente si SIMPA alega un fallo en el manual... estoy en el horno.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 15, 2015)

tekenika dijo:


> Finalmente si SIMPA alega un fallo en el manual... estoy en el horno.
> Saludos cordiales









Aún te tienen que reponder, por que la soldadora, no "arranca" como debe.

Al menos, deben dejarte esa, en condiciones(cosa que dudo).

Saludos.


----------



## Pabo Vicente (Ago 17, 2015)

Adquirí la soldadora marca JUBA modelo BX6-300A de fabricación China.  Ver imágenes. 

Por falta de conocimiento, compré  la maquina con un selector de amperes que no indica el valor de los diferentes niveles,  estos van del 1 al 7.  Suponemos que el  1ro. corresponde a 90A y el 7mo. a 300A, que es el rango de operación del equipo.

No hemos podido ver en el manual estos valores, ni donde la compramos tampoco lo conocen.  Además en el manual que nos entregaron con el equipo, indicaba que su rango de operación era desde 50A hasta 300A pero no era así.  

Porque ya hemos probado el equipo no podemos devolverlo.  Pero nos funcionó bien en la posición 1 a 220V con electrodos 6013 de 2.5mm y de 3.2mm.

Quisiéramos que por favor nos facilitaran, si es posible, esto datos:

1.	Los valores en amperes de cada de las posiciones o cómo determinarlos.
2.	Si tienen algún manual, que pudieran facilitarnos, que sea específicamente para este equipo.
3.	Si es posible modificar la salida de amperajes del equipo, para que pudiera trabajar con electrodos más pequeño de 2.5mm y cómo se haría.

Muchas gracias a todos y saludos. ...


----------



## roaces2009 (Ago 17, 2015)

Buenas tardes soy de venezuela, hice mi proyecto hogareño uno de los varios que tengo en mente pero este en especial es el de recuperar un soldador chino viejo que tenia guardado que habia hecho corto porque el alambre perdio el aislante y se quemo un pedazo del terminal de salida, luego de revisar la bibliografia y de conseguir el material adecuado como aislante desarme totalmente el transformador y quite los devanados, luego limpie el alambre con bastante cuidado, ese tipo de alambre N° 10 de aluminio no se consigue me dieron la opcion del cobre pero aqui en mi pais es muy costoso debido a los costos de importacion, entonces decidi cubrirlo con manga o forro aislante termoencogible de 3 mm que compre en la tienda de electronica por metros, con mucha paciencia encamise el alambre hasta cubrirlo totalmente y luego en el mismo molde de embobinado que traia de fabrica lo embobine de nuevo quedando a 59 vueltas el primario y a 37 el segundario este con alambre N° 3, y ensamble de nuevo los nucleos y le agregue otras cosas como por ejemplo un suiwtch tipo breakers termomagnetico de 60 amp, y un disipador de calor de computadora que se lo puse a la bobina primaria, mas o menos segun los calculos no exactos me tiene que estar quedando con una potencia de 180 amperios pero funde muy bien, da un arco suave y potente y la regulacion me toco que hacerla con tres laminas del calibre 18 juntas y adaptarlo ya que las bobinas no me dieron espacio para insertar el regulador, aqui adjunto fotos para que observen mi trabajo.

Normas de Participación 
* [Cómo No Respeto Las Normas Me Editaron El Mensaje @ Políticas.com]* 

*2.3* Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados.

 GRACIAS ........


----------



## roaces2009 (Ago 18, 2015)

Pabo Vicente dijo:


> Adquirí la soldadora marca JUBA modelo BX6-300A de fabricación China.  Ver imágenes.
> 
> Por falta de conocimiento, compré  la maquina con un selector de amperes que no indica el valor de los diferentes niveles,  estos van del 1 al 7.  Suponemos que el  1ro. corresponde a 90A y el 7mo. a 300A, que es el rango de operación del equipo.
> 
> ...






Buenas vicente entiendo tu interrogante yo tengo un equipo similar que trabaja con ambas corrientes de 110V  y 220V   depende de la red donde estes, este  tipo de aparato trae un sistema de resistencia variable conocido como reostato el cual regula el campo electromagnetico dejando pasar solo una fraccion del amperaje de acuerdo con el nivel en que tu desees trabajar se regula en valores bajos o altos tambien de acuerdo a la necesidad, y vienen expresados en numeros corrientes y no en valores de amperes, la relacion con la que trabaja se expresa en omnios su signo en un tester multimetro se ve Ω asi  entonces lo que tendrias que hacer es desarmar la maquina y con el tester en medicion de resistencia en KΩ haces contacto con las puntas del probador una en el cursor fijo y la otra en el variable y en cada punto observas que valor te da y luego no se exactamente la regla de conversion pero en un libro de fisica encontraras la formula para convertir los kΩ   en amperes y asi sabras que valor tiene cada punto en el reostato ojo realiza este procedimiento con el soldador desconectado sin encender ya que el multimetro mide solo el paso de corriente y luego me avisas como te fue....  saludos ........


----------



## Pabo Vicente (Ago 24, 2015)

Pabo Vicente dijo:


> Adquirí la soldadora marca JUBA modelo BX6-300A de fabricación China.  Ver imágenes.
> 
> Por falta de conocimiento, compré  la maquina con un selector de amperes que no indica el valor de los diferentes niveles,  estos van del 1 al 7.  Suponemos que el  1ro. corresponde a 90A y el 7mo. a 300A, que es el rango de operación del equipo.
> 
> ...



Les informo que logramos cambiar la máquina de soldar, en la empresa donde la adquirimos, por otra de núcleo móvil.  Nos funciona bien.

Muchas gracias a todos.

Saludos


----------



## ragaman (Ago 24, 2015)

Hola amigos, me he interesado por el tema, tengo experiencia diseñando fuentes conmutadas de varios KW, pero no tengo nada de conocimiento a cerca de cómo debe funcionar un soldador, me gustaría poder diseñar con ayudas de los presentes en el foro mi propia maquina, necesitaría saber si la. Maquina soldadora, que tipo de características de Vout, debe tener, frecuencia salida, tipo onda, corriente máxima, nominal y mínima, quizás datos que me ayuden para diseñar mi propio soldador.



			
				ragaman dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos, me he interesado por el tema, tengo experiencia diseñando fuentes conmutadas de varios KW, pero no tengo nada de conocimiento a cerca de cómo debe funcionar un soldador, me gustaría poder diseñar con ayudas de los presentes en el foro mi propia maquina, necesitaría saber si la. Maquina soldadora, que tipo de características de Vout, debe tener, frecuencia salida, tipo onda, corriente máxima, nominal y mínima, quizás datos que me ayuden para diseñar mi propio soldador.


A partir de una de mis fuentes smps de 2KW.


----------



## infiernoverde2000 (Ago 31, 2015)

Buen día amigos, estoy incursionando en el bobinado de transformadores de plantas de soldar, tengo una duda acerca de un transformador que me he encontrado, en el primario y en la primera columna tiene 2 donas por separado, el cual una de ellas se ha quemado el secundario cuenta con 2 donas y enlazados con un comun que esta se nota normal.

Bien, es un transformador en forma cuadrada, al cual se le llama de columnas, dispuse una de las donas quemadas a desbaratarla y me encontré que se embobino con 2 espiras y mismo calibre, mi pregunta es si solo se bobino de esa manera para reducir el tiempo de bobinado, o simplemente es doble espira para poder compensar el calibre del mismo, duplicando las espiras pero las mismas vueltas.. espero que alguien me ayude, que sea mas experimentado en esto, saludos y gracias. 

Aquí tengo la imagen del transformador los primarios van cruzados son como especie de donas se conectan a 110 tienen cada dona 2 salidas pero son soldadas a una bobina de doble cable, se que pienzan que uno es para la entrada y el otro para la salida pero no,... tienen 4 puntas el cual 2 van a una salida y 2 van a otra salida, saludos..


----------



## jotaSierra (Sep 2, 2015)

Se que para soldar con electrodos de aluminio hay que usar corriente alterna o AC pero de Alta Frecuencia y me gustaría saber quien puede orientarme para hacerlo y brindarme un esquema o circuito con detalle de materiales si es posible. Gracias. ...


----------



## thytan (Sep 5, 2015)

Hola  amigos mi nombre es Ruben,alguien me podría orientar acerca del sistema inverter en las maquinas para soldar,y si tambien  me podría decir las componentes mas importantes de las maquinas
Respetuosamente
 Ruben

Saludos desde Mexico D.F.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2015)

Es una fuente conmutada de alta potencia y alta corriente , posiblemente unos 50 o 60 V en vació , y unos 40 V soldando a 60 A 

Componentes . . . Placa de control , mosfets de potencia , transformador de ferrita , díodos rectificadores de alta frecuencia . . . 

¿ Es una pregunta de tarea escolar ?


----------



## opamp (Sep 5, 2015)

2M, perforamos la plancha con 40V, eso es para 500A.
Vsol= 20V + 4%ISoldadura.


----------



## roaces2009 (Sep 10, 2015)

truchan2 dijo:


> Te cuento que estoy en proceso de fabricarme una soldadora mig casera, necesitaría algunos datos si puedes ayudarme.
> 
> Ya tengo el rectificador , estoy fabricando el devanador de alambre y lo que no me queda claro aun es que función cumple  la bobina que esta en serie en la salida de corriente.
> 
> ...



truchan 2 las maquinas soldadoras microwire vienen de dos tipos las que trabajan en proceso de gas (argon)  y las que trabajan sin gas, las que trabajan sin gas funcionan con el principio de la soldadura de arco electrico donde la barra de soldudadura o electrodo esta recubierto de material fundente que luego crea una capa de escoria, el alambre para este tipo de soldadura sin gas trae internamente fundente que mantiene limpia la soldadura al momento de su aplicacion este viene con la nomenclatura flux core wire, y depende de lo que vayas a soldar lo compras ya sea para aleaciones de hierro, acero, acero inox, aluminio, etc,,,,  entonces si fabricas una soldadora de estas caracteristicas non gas deberias trabajar con un embobinado basico de dos primarios y uno secundario siendo el primario con alambre de menor calibre que el secundario ya que debemos dar amperaje a esta corriente, con un nucleo en bloque con forma de doble E y luego el devanador que empuje el alambre automaticamente una ves empieces a hacer el contacto para soldar, regularla simplememte al trabajo que vayas a realizar si te sirve lo que te acabo de mencionar me avisas,,, saludos........





infiernoverde2000 dijo:


> Buen día amigos, estoy incursionando en el bobinado de transformadores de plantas de soldar, tengo una duda acerca de un transformador que me he encontrado, en el primario y en la primera columna tiene 2 donas por separado, el cual una de ellas se ha quemado el secundario cuenta con 2 donas y enlazados con un comun que esta se nota normal.
> 
> Bien, es un transformador en forma cuadrada, al cual se le llama de columnas, dispuse una de las donas quemadas a desbaratarla y me encontré que se embobino con 2 espiras y mismo calibre, mi pregunta es si solo se bobino de esa manera para reducir el tiempo de bobinado, o simplemente es doble espira para poder compensar el calibre del mismo, duplicando las espiras pero las mismas vueltas.. espero que alguien me ayude, que sea mas experimentado en esto, saludos y gracias.
> 
> Aquí tengo la imagen del transformador los primarios van cruzados son como especie de donas se conectan a 110 tienen cada dona 2 salidas pero son soldadas a una bobina de doble cable, se que pienzan que uno es para la entrada y el otro para la salida pero no,... tienen 4 puntas el cual 2 van a una salida y 2 van a otra salida, saludos..



esas cuatro puntas son dos embobinados distintos el primario debe ser de menor calibre que el secundario  y estan conectadas asi porque estan en paralelo debes enumerarlos por terminales 1,2,3,4  en paralelo 1y3  y 2y 4  si no me equivoco  y en serie para voltaje de entrada 220V  seria 2 y 3  por lo que se puede ver en la foto, pero creo que ese tipo de embobinado son de dos bobinas por cada dona porque va uno dentro del otro entonces supongo que deben haber 8 bobinas pero identifica las primarias por el grosor del alambre....  saludos


----------



## teke (Sep 12, 2015)

Hola necesito saber si a alguien le a pasado o tiene para orientarme con un problema con mi TIG. El tema es que quedo en ac  que es para soldar aluminio pero no puedo pasarla a dc que donde mas la uso ya revise la tecla de cambio pero no es y la verdad no se por donde arrancar también probé los puentes de diodos y aparentemente me dan bien . gracias saludos ...


----------



## JJohnnyV (Sep 17, 2015)

Tengo una Miller 250 XMT 350 CC/CV malograda, alguien tendria el manual de reparacion.


----------



## ebanchierij (Sep 21, 2015)

Dinko dijo:


> amigos yo de nuevo, me estoy fabricando una maquina para desabollar de forma casera (spotter), con dos transformadores de microondas, pero al soldar una arandela a la chapa esta no se suelda con fuerza, que debo hacer, debo aumentar el amperaje, ayuda



hola amigos, este es mi primer aporte y espero les sea útil,después de muchos intentos con transformadores de microondas,logre dar con el sistema para la soldadora spotter con excelente resultado. actualmente la uso en mi taller de desabolladura y pintura de autos,el sistema es el siguiente: tomas dos transformadores de microondas, tienes que cortar la soldadura que une la forma I con la forma E luego retiras todas las bobinas y deja solo una del primario en una forma E
(al decir forma I o E me refiero a las laminas del transformador) despues unes las dos formas E mirándose una con la otra de tal manera que te quedara un gran transformador con su bobina del primario incluida,luego tienes que soldar las dos formas E.para el segundario debes usar cable del que se usan las conexiones de las baterías de autos, y darle seis vueltas o espiras con eso debes conseguir 5,7 voltios de ca. aproximadamente.y ya está tu soldadora. ahora para lograr que las arandelas se solden debes usar un sistema para conmutar el primario a la red por medio de un contactor, y este a su ves accionado con un relé. para que las arandelas se solden debes asercarla suvemente al laton y dar un toque corto de corriente osea un clik y ya.si tienen alguna duda escríbanme y con gusto los ayudaré ebanchierij.


----------



## Dario (Sep 22, 2015)

Hola gente, tanto tiempo jeje  ... hacia mucho que no consultaba nada en el foro y bueno, hoy es dia de consultas al foro jeje...  bueno, les cuento que hace un par de dias fui a una chatarra industrial y me traje un trafo bastante grandesito. por lo que se ve, convertia los 220v a 18kv y probablemente se utilizaba en iluminacion, eso es lo que yo creo, pero desconozco para que seria en realidad... bueno, la idea  es que se me ocurrio transformarlo en una soldadora de puntos, que segurmente ustedes habran visto por ahi en internet que se puede hacer con un trafo de microondas... la idea es que quite el secundario y en su lugar bobine 2 mts de cable de bateria de auto e hice unas puntas con tornillos de cobre de 9mm creyendo que tendria la potencia suficiente como para hacer la punteadora jeje... ingrata sorpresa me lleve al comprobar que la chapa que intentaba soldar se ponia roja pero no lo suficiente como para derretir y unir el material...  entonces dije: compro dos mts mas de cable, lo bobino en paralelo y con eso aumento el amperaje compre el cable, lo bibine y obtuve mas amperaje, pero no lo suficiente... :cabezon: medi con mi punta amperometrica y solo llego hasta 1.8 vca y 204 amper... no es suficiente... entonces decidi colocar los bobinados en serie y lo que logre, fue un aumento del voltaje, 4.6 vca y 50% menos de amperaje, osea: 100 amper  
lo unico que me queda pense; es rebobinar el primario, pero ante la duda, primero decidi consultar con ustedes y a ver si me dan algun consejo o idea y tambien les comparto unas imagenes como para que se den una idea del tamaño y potencia del trafo y ver si se puede obtener un voltaje de unos 5vca y unos 300 o 400 Amper de este trafo... un saludo a todos y bueno, espero sus opiniones


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 24, 2015)

Dario dijo:


> Hola gente, tanto tiempo jeje  ... hacia mucho que no consultaba nada en el foro y bueno, hoy es dia de consultas al foro jeje...  bueno, les cuento que hace un par de dias fui a una chatarra industrial y me traje un trafo bastante grandesito. por lo que se ve, convertia los 220v a 18kv y probablemente se utilizaba en iluminacion, eso es lo que yo creo, pero desconozco para que seria en realidad... bueno, la idea  es que se me ocurrio transformarlo en una soldadora de puntos, que segurmente ustedes habran visto por ahi en internet que se puede hacer con un trafo de microondas... la idea es que quite el secundario y en su lugar bobine 2 mts de cable de bateria de auto e hice unas puntas con tornillos de cobre de 9mm creyendo que tendria la potencia suficiente como para hacer la punteadora jeje... ingrata sorpresa me lleve al comprobar que la chapa que intentaba soldar se ponia roja pero no lo suficiente como para derretir y unir el material...  entonces dije: compro dos mts mas de cable, lo bobino en paralelo y con eso aumento el amperaje compre el cable, lo bibine y obtuve mas amperaje, pero no lo suficiente... :cabezon: medi con mi punta amperometrica y solo llego hasta 1.8 vca y 204 amper... no es suficiente... entonces decidi colocar los bobinados en serie y lo que logre, fue un aumento del voltaje, 4.6 vca y 50% menos de amperaje, osea: 100 amper
> lo unico que me queda pense; es rebobinar el primario, pero ante la duda, primero decidi consultar con ustedes y a ver si me dan algun consejo o idea y tambien les comparto unas imagenes como para que se den una idea del tamaño y potencia del trafo y ver si se puede obtener un voltaje de unos 5vca y unos 300 o 400 Amper de este trafo... un saludo a todos y bueno, espero sus opiniones
> Ver el archivo adjunto 134977
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 134981




Lo que yo veo allí, son* demasiadas vueltas* (espiras).

Prueba colocar esos 2 cables, pero doblados, o sea 4 segmentos de 1 metro en paralelo.

Porque lo que importa es la corriente, y no la tensión.


Luego de esto, *utiliza el menor largo posible desde el trafo hasta la "pinza",* y trata (en lo posible)*que la sección del cable, sea lo más similar posible al bobinado.*


----------



## J2C (Sep 24, 2015)

.


D@rio

Si bien el tamaño del núcleo se ve muy robusto, de lo que observo en la primera foto que posteaste:

Ver el archivo adjunto 134977

A mi me parece que el primario te esta limitando la potencia del nuevo transformador a 360W o menos .


Tal vez calculando un nuevo bobinado primario para ese transformador basándote en la potencia que admitiría ese núcleo deberías obtener mejores resultados que con los núcleos de los µOndas.

 Llego a apreciar  ~4,0 cm de chapas apiladas, pero me falta una medida para poder saber la sección que tiene ese apilado, podrías agregarla??. 





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 24, 2015)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> D@rio
> ...




De acuerdo con esos números, sobre los que no me quedan dudas.

360W/0,9V= 400A

Si hace lo de los 4 segmentos de 1 metro, tal vez funcione.


----------



## J2C (Sep 24, 2015)

.






yosimiro dijo:


> De acuerdo con esos números, sobre los que no me quedan dudas.
> 
> 360W/0,9V= 400A
> 
> Si hace lo de los 4 segmentos de 1 metro, tal vez funcione.



Si bien es buena idea tener un cable mas grueso al colocar los 4 tramos, insisto que 360W es *muy poca potencia* para eso.


Hay varios videos en YouTube y páginas en las cuales muestran soldadoras por arco que ahora no recuerdo, pero alguna que mire tiempo atrás usaba dos núcleos de transformadores de µOndas y debemos pensar que cada uno de ellos tiene casi 1000W (1000VA) de potencia.

Una comparación sencilla y rapidísima de realizar es la del diámetro del alambre del bobinado de ese transformador contra el diámetro del transformador de µOndas.

A alambre mas fino, menos potencia; no podemos ser mas papistas que el Papa.




Y como dato si bobina 4 tramos de cable de 1m de longitud de x sección, debería realizar la soldadura en el extremo de esos cables para no tener perdidas en el cableado .




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dario (Sep 25, 2015)

Hola amigos, muchas gracias por responder... bueno, aqui les dejo una imagen con algunos datos mas del trafo en cuestion. el alambre del bobinado primario es de 1.5mm  saludosss y espero sus comentarios  PD: (La verdad que no se me habia ocurrido lo de los 4 chicotes de 1mt, mañana pruebo  )


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 25, 2015)

Dario dijo:


> (La verdad que no se me habia ocurrido lo de los 4 chicotes de 1mt, mañana pruebo  )



Lógico, porque lo peor que te podría pasar, es que no funcione, o te queme el primario, en cuyo caso debieras rebobinarlo convenientemente.

Pero eso lo ibas a hacer de todos modos.

PD: Se te hubiera ocurrido...

Con un poco más de tiempo.

PD2:

18KV....
Cómo me hubieran venido para una tesla.----------------------------------------------------


----------



## J2C (Sep 25, 2015)

.



D@rio

Fijate que según la sección del apilado de chapas y por las distintas fórmulas que hay en el Foro ese trasformador es de 360 VA de acuerdo a tensión y corriente del primario y tal vez sea de un poco menos según las formulas.



Ejemplos hay en:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/calculo-diseno-construccion-transformadores-12895/

y mejor aun en la información que adjunto EZ en:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/244336/ _




Hay mas thread's al respecto en: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=calculo+transformador 



Yo solía usar en mi época de estudiante del industrial la formula:

Area= 1,2 * √2(Potencia)​ 
en transformadores caseros, si mal no recuerdo la sacamos en esa época del Vademécum de Singer. 




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 26, 2015)

En el post de transformadores de microondas(basta leer la primera página), y mediante esos mismos cálculos, varios foreros...
Llegaron a la conclusión, que esos trafos(los de microondas), solo pueden proveer, 360W, y algunos afirman, que en realidad podrían ser menos.

Casualmente, *es la potencia que ese transformador entrega*, así que *lo importante aquí*, es el resultado de las pruebas, que a esta altura haya hecho Darío con ese trafo que tiene.


----------



## Dario (Sep 28, 2015)

Hola amigos, muchas gracias por tomarse la molestia de pasarme guias y consejos  no se si peco de vago ya que me da un poco de pereza ponerme a hacer los calculos porque enseguida quedo enredado entre numeros  jajaja ... la pregunta es: ¿podria llegar a sacarle un poco mas de potencia a este trafo rebobinando el primario o tengo que buscar algo mas grande??? todavia no quise cortar el cable de 10mm en 4  chicotes porque todavia (valga la redundancia  ) no estoy muy seguro de que hacer con el trafo  muchas gracias de nuevo, saludosss


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 28, 2015)

Dario dijo:


> Hola amigos, muchas gracias por tomarse la molestia de pasarme guias y consejos  no se si peco de vago ya que me da un poco de pereza ponerme a hacer los calculos porque enseguida quedo enredado entre numeros  jajaja ... la pregunta es: ¿podria llegar a sacarle un poco mas de potencia a este trafo rebobinando el primario o tengo que buscar algo mas grande??? todavia no quise cortar el cable de 10mm en 4  chicotes porque todavia (valga la redundancia  ) no estoy muy seguro de que hacer con el trafo  muchas gracias de nuevo, saludosss



*No necesitas cortar el cable*, con doblar los 2 de 2 metros, suficiente.
solo tienes que quitar la cubierta"pelarlo", en el sector del medio, como para que puedas, utilizar esa parte como extremo (puedes ponerle un pequeño chicote).

Si no funciona(yo creo que sí), *aislas nuevamente esa parte...
*
Y listo.


Repito...
Que tesla me hubiera podido hacer.


----------



## opamp (Sep 28, 2015)

Hola Darío, los núcleos del microondas son aproximadamente el doble de tu núcleo, por eso con 3 ó 4 espiras funcionan OK, cambia de núcleo.


----------



## Juan Spleaker (Oct 1, 2015)

Hola amigos, led comento que hice una maquina soldadora con 3 transformadores de microondas logrando en la salida 55 voltios y los rectifiqué y obtengo 82.5 y solda muy bien, de hecho con bastante potencia con la mayoría de tipos de electrodos. Pero quisiera pedir su consejo sobre poner un sistema de control en los bobinados primarios, para bajar la potencia de salida y poder soldar laminas.. Yo creo que podría usar un circuito con scr o triac como los dimmer de lámparas. Algún circuito o diagrama que me hicieran favor de facilitarme, se los agradecería enormemente. Anticipadamente gracias y un abrazo afectuoso...



Olvidaba decir que a la salida tengo soldando una potencia de 5,197.5 watts, con 63 amperes y en la entrada de 125 voltios calculo tener 43.7 amperes... Y se que existen módulos con dos SCRs conectados antiparalelo, pero los precios son altos. Por lo que pensaba en 2 SCRs en paralelo en un sentido y otros dos en sentido inverso (2y2 en antiparalelo) siendo cada uno de 40 amperes, ya que estando dos en paralelo podrían permitir hasta 80 amperes en el primario...previniendo la subida de amperaje cuando se pega el electrodo... Acepto cualquier sugerencia y/o diagrama esquemático de circuito que pudiera usarse. Nuevamente gracias..


----------



## hanton (Oct 2, 2015)

*H*ola a todos*,* les pido ayuda para resucitar a esta niña que de un día al otro dejo de funcionar*.*
*L*o que *h*e podido probar es que los igbt están buenos y le llega la alimentación de 310 voltios y en el sg control de pulsos no tengo alimentación
*E*l modelo es una ossa dc inverter ht200a en china es una han shen ht200a
*N*o tengo el diagrama y bajo conocimiento del funcionamiento de este tipo de fuentes*,* lo que si me da pena dejarla partir y ya la lleve a un servicio tecnico y me dijeron que nada pueden hacer que el trasformador switching fallo*,* pero le segui buscando por las mias y veo que no hay alimentación en esa zona*,* si alguien tiene el plano o conocimientos en esta maquina seria de gran utilidad

*H*oy segui avanzando*,* revise el trasformador auxiliar de alimentacion de la placa de control desconectandola de la placa y entrega 19 voltios rectificados*,* al conectar la placa cae a 3.5 voltios asi que retire de la placa de control el 7812 de estabilizacion de tension el cual revise y esta malo*,* hasta ahí llegue hoy*,* voy a combiar el regulador y sigo buscando la falla*,* cualquier ayuda sera bienvenida*,* toda la revision la hago con multimetro ya que no dispongo de otros equipos.


*E*stuve trabajando en la maquina*,* al conectar solo el 7812 al derivado de la tensión auxiliar la tensión caía a 3.3 voltios asi que como no entendí muy bien su funcionamiento ya que *h*ay uno opto acoplador y un transistor*,* opte probar sacando la alimentación desde el puente rectificador al 7812 y desde ahí a la placa de control y pude prender la placa de control pero aun no funciona*,* no tengo tensión a la salida de conexión de cables de soldar y en el sg tengo 12 voltios en su alimentación
*A* la salida de los irf que van a la placa de los igbt tengo 1,2 voltios es normal o la tension es mayor.

saludos a todos 
que tengan buen dia. 
de ante mano muchas gracias.


----------



## sevset (Oct 8, 2015)

jotaSierra dijo:


> Se que para soldar con electrodos de aluminio hay que usar corriente alterna o AC pero de Alta Frecuencia y me gustaría saber quien puede orientarme para hacerlo y brindarme un esquema o circuito con detalle de materiales si es posible. Gracias. ...



Alta frecuencia se utiliza para proceso "TIG", para electrodo revestido de aluminio basta con Corriente alterna o directa dependiendo el caso.


----------



## roaces2009 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hola sevset, los electrodos de aluminio revestidos vienen para ser trabajados con una soldadora de arco convencional, el electrodo se llama grilumin 14 azul  cod. 57362  proceso smaw. marca lincoln.


----------



## joSilva (Oct 14, 2015)

Este equipo queda acendido el LED de sobretemperatura/sobretensión, permanentemente y no hay forma de que arranque.
 Todos los componentes ya controladas y aparentan estar bien, buen estado de funcionamiento, pero no tive éxito en la identificación de falos, pero no funciona.
 Gracias por la ayuda, un saludo. ...


----------



## FacuRohr (Oct 19, 2015)

Me trajeron esta soldadora con 5 transistores IRGS15B60k en corto, y al estar en corto no puedo saber el valor de las 5 resistencias, alguien podria decirme el valor, o indicarme que hacer en esta situacion?
Desde ya, muchas gracias. ...


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 19, 2015)

> y al estar en corto no puedo saber el valor de las 5 resistencias,



se quemaron las 5?, no se lee los colores??

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/dlmain/Datasheets-15/DSA-282334.pdf


----------



## Migchiquitin (Oct 22, 2015)

Napesh dijo:


> Me gustaría aportar dentro de lo que mas pueda sobre electrónica de potencia. trabajo reparando maquinas de soldar desde fuentes convencionales (lineales) hasta Inversoras.
> equipos bastante complejos como KEMPPI, MILLER, HELVI y otros.
> 
> bueno hasta la próxima, si tienen dudas no olviden preguntar.



Hola, tengo un ruego para ti, a ver si puedes ayudarme, tengo una KEMPPI pro 3500 trifásica,no se si la conoces, es muy potente y llevo casi 2 años intentando repararla.Toda la parte de potencia, de la cual tengo esquema eléctrico,parece estar bien,tiristores,rectificadores,bobinas,condensadores electrolíticos,etc. pero la tarjeta de control, en la cual creo que está la averia es smd, y no tengo ninguna informacion sobre ella, simplemente se que lleva 2 alimentaciones a 24 v y he localizado el integrado que controla el disparo de los tiristores, pero estoy un poco perdido en cuanto a que tipo de control realiza el circuito sobre los tiristores y k medidas puedo realizar para la localizacion del/los componente/s averiados.Podrías echarme un cabo con ello? tendrías algun tipo de esquema del circuito de la placa de control? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Migchiquitin (Oct 24, 2015)

Podría alguien pasarme el esquema electrónico del inverter welder marca Lincoln 140 *por*fa*vor*? ...


----------



## Gustavohuaylla (Oct 26, 2015)

La maquina es eusab lhd 400 trifasica presenta la falla de diodos en corte necesito el diagrama de conecciones qu es el 317 508  la maquina de soldar no lo tiene completa por el deterioro del mismo ...


----------



## rubeng (Oct 28, 2015)

JJohnnyV dijo:


> Tengo una Miller 250 XMT 350 CC/CV malograda, alguien tendria el manual de reparacion.


 
Comentar que problema te esta presentando para poder ayudarte.

saludos





Gustavohuaylla dijo:


> La maquina es eusab lhd 400 trifasica presenta la falla de diodos en corte necesito el diagrama de conecciones qu es el 317 508 la maquina de soldar no lo tiene completa por el deterioro del mismo ...


 

Envio el diagrama espero pueda servirte es para ESAb LHF 400

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## mauricioflamenco (Oct 28, 2015)

cuales son las mejores marcas de estaciones de soldar?????


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2015)

mauricioflamenco dijo:


> cuales son las mejores marcas de estaciones de soldar?????



¿ Que tipo de máquina ?

No solo debes buscar calidad, sino también respaldo/garantía.


Estas son muy buenas

http://www.lincoln-argentina.com.ar/


----------



## DURANI (Oct 28, 2015)

Me gustaria su opinion de una maquina de soldar que desarrollamos:


Soldadora 200 amps corriente alterna con Salida nominal 100% ciclo de trabajo, tanto en 120V como en 240V: 200A @ 32V, CA

Corriente de entrada:  120V / 240V /  480V

Embobinado de aluminio

Núcleo acero al silicio

Perdida en vacío sin carga a 110V:           0.22 amperes

Perdida en vacío sin carga a 210V:           0.11 amperes

Medidas:            Alto: 20 cm         Ancho: 27 cm    Largo: 50

Peso:    27Kg



El día de hoy realizamos pruebas con soldadura punto naranja 6013, siendo estos los resultados:

Voltaje de entrada sin carga:     129V

Perdidas en vacío sin carga:        0.22 Ampers      28.38 watts

Tensión circuito abierto en secundario: 39.1V



VARILLA/VOLT PRIMARIO/AMP PRIMARIO/VOLT SECUNDARIO/AMP SECUNDARIO

3/32”       105V                28                       25V                     90
1/8”          95V                40                        22V                    110
5/32”        92V                45                        19V                    143 

Nota: Al hacer arco, el voltaje de la línea de alimentación del transformador se cae, por eso se tiene diferencia entre el voltaje de entrada sin carga y el voltaje primario (con carga) y al no entrar el voltaje de 129V por consiguiente el voltaje del secundario se ve afectado.



Los resultados conectados a línea 240V fueron los siguientes:

Voltaje de entrada sin carga:     246.5V

Perdidas en vacio sin carga:        0.11 Ampers      27.12 watts

Tensión circuito abierto en secundario: 37V



VARILLA/VOLT PRIMARIO/AMP PRIMARIO/VOLT SECUNDARIO/AMP SECUNDARIO

3/32”           235V                  23                    30V                     90
1/8”             230V                  29                   28.6V                   179
5/32”           227V                  32                     29.6V                 185 

Nota: Al igual que en el 120V, el voltaje de la línea de alimentación del transformador se cae, por eso se tiene diferencia entre el voltaje de entrada sin carga y el voltaje primario (con carga).


Otra característica que tiene la soldadora, es que se autorregula en el amperaje, puedes soldar 3/32” e inmediatamente 1/8” o 5/32” o viceversa estar soldando 5/32” y después 3/32” sin necesidad de regular el amperaje
Saludos!! espero sus comentarios


----------



## redym1 (Oct 30, 2015)

Tengo una maquina de soldar marca Miller 300 gold star que no hace arco, muevo el potenciometro y no hace arco para soldar ¿puede ser la tarjeta sensora de corriente? ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2015)

redym1 dijo:


> Tengo una maquina de soldar marca Miller 300 gold star que no hace arco, muevo el potenciometro y no hace arco para soldar ¿puede ser la tarjeta sensora de corriente? ...



Podrían ser una decenas de cosas, imposibles de detallar sin mas precisiones. 

¿ Que mediste/investigaste/miraste/analizaste en la máquina ?


----------



## rhchispas (Oct 31, 2015)

DURANI dijo:


> Me gustaria su opinion de una maquina de soldar que desarrollamos:
> 
> 
> Soldadora 200 amps corriente alterna con Salida nominal 100% ciclo de trabajo, tanto en 120V como en 240V: 200A @ 32V, CA
> ...



Hola Durani, no soy muy entendido en los datos que aportas y no entiendo en que benefician al usuario final , sin embargo no aportas el factor de potencia que creo que es el dato que mas se valora y consiste que en periodos de 10 minutos como cien por cien de factor, cuantos minutos tarda en pararse a máxima intensidad y otras intermedias. Por ejemplo 60% a 180amp. y 40% a 200amp. significa que a una intensidad de 180amp. tardaría 6 minutos en pararse por auto protección, o 4 minutos a 200amp. .
la ultima característica que mencionas la de auto regulación, que según entiendo es según la medida de electrodo que pongas, pero no entiendo como sabe la maquina que está soldando una chapa mas fina o más gruesa , o quieres profundizar mas o menos, salvo que se lo indiques en una programación previa.
en cualquier caso animo y comenta como sigue el desarrolo





Dario dijo:


> Hola amigos, muchas gracias por tomarse la molestia de pasarme guias y consejos  no se si peco de vago ya que me da un poco de pereza ponerme a hacer los calculos porque enseguida quedo enredado entre numeros  jajaja ... la pregunta es: ¿podria llegar a sacarle un poco mas de potencia a este trafo rebobinando el primario o tengo que buscar algo mas grande??? todavia no quise cortar el cable de 10mm en 4  chicotes porque todavia (valga la redundancia  ) no estoy muy seguro de que hacer con el trafo  muchas gracias de nuevo, saludosss



Hola Dario, yo no te recomiendo muchas formulas, entre otras cosa porque no entiendo demasiado, pero te puedo recomendar que con 360va vas un poco justo pero para chapas finas creo que vas bien, solo que olvídate de tantos o cuantos metros. Tienes que liar una vuelta de cualquier hilo como secundario, meter tensión en el primario creo que era de 220v, mides la salida en la vuelta que añadiste y anotas el voltaje, con un voltio o algo mas ya te vale, supongamos que te da 1.5v en esa vuelta que añadiste, entonces el transformador puede desarrollar ( 360va dividido por la tensión 1.5v ) 240amp, mas que suficiente para chapas de 2mm . LLegados a este punto quita el hilo que pusiste de secundario y coloca una espira o vuelta de cable, cinta o pletina de cobre que aguante esa intensidad puede ser un solo cable o varios en paralelo, pudiendo ser suficiente como a 5amp. por milímetro² que sería ( 240amp dividido por 5amp/mm ) un conductor o varios que dé 48 mm², por ejemplo 8 cables de 6mm².
Que te da menos de un voltio o consideras que tienes poco voltaje para hacer una buena masa, dale dos vueltas pero no mas, aunque obtendrías la mitad de intensidad pero también necesitarías la mitad de cables o sección solo 3 cables de 6mm².
También influye la superficie de contacto de las pinzas mordientes, estas suelen terminar en puntas, a mayor superficie necesitas mayor intensidad y a menor superficie necesitas menos intensidad. Las maquinas comerciales solo tienen una vuelta de secundario porque en realidad lo que se necesita es mucha intensidad no voltaje.

Espero haberte sido de ayuda y aclarado algo.


----------



## DURANI (Oct 31, 2015)

rhchispas dijo:


> Hola Durani, no soy muy entendido en los datos que aportas y no entiendo en que benefician al usuario final , sin embargo no aportas el factor de potencia que creo que es el dato que mas se valora y consiste que en periodos de 10 minutos como cien por cien de factor, cuantos minutos tarda en pararse a máxima intensidad y otras intermedias. Por ejemplo 60% a 180amp. y 40% a 200amp. significa que a una intensidad de 180amp. tardaría 6 minutos en pararse por auto protección, o 4 minutos a 200amp. .
> la ultima característica que mencionas la de auto regulación, que según entiendo es según la medida de electrodo que pongas, pero no entiendo como sabe la maquina que está soldando una chapa mas fina o más gruesa , o quieres profundizar mas o menos, salvo que se lo indiques en una programación previa.
> en cualquier caso animo y comenta como sigue el desarrolo


----------



## José Rivero (Oct 31, 2015)

Para el amigo Juan Spleaker (post 882) hace 30 años tube ese problema, tambien pensé en la solución electrónica, pero en esos tiempos acá en Perú, los componentes electrónicos eran muy caros y el dinero muy escaso, así que abandoné el proyecto, con el paso de los años se me ocurrió hacer un reactor, bobinando un alambre del mismo calibre que el primario sobre un núcleo de hierro, de esa manera pude bajar la potencia al nivel que necesitaba para soldar, mas tarde leí en internet como hacer un reactor variable, bobinando un alambre sobre un tubo plastico, y deslizando por el centro una barra de hierro, de esa manera puedes regular la potencia de manera continua de acuerdo a tu necesidad


----------



## DURANI (Nov 1, 2015)

durani dijo:


> rhchispas dijo:
> 
> 
> > hola durani, no soy muy entendido en los datos que aportas y no entiendo en que benefician al usuario final , sin embargo no aportas el factor de potencia que creo que es el dato que mas se valora y consiste que en periodos de 10 minutos como cien por cien de factor, cuantos minutos tarda en pararse a máxima intensidad y otras intermedias. Por ejemplo 60% a 180amp. Y 40% a 200amp. Significa que a una intensidad de 180amp. Tardaría 6 minutos en pararse por auto protección, o 4 minutos a 200amp. .
> ...


----------



## rhchispas (Nov 4, 2015)

Hola familia, A pesar de no entender mucho de electrónica, es un tema que siempre me ha gustado y algo conozco. Quizás, mas por suerte o empeño que por conocimiento he reparado algunas maquinas de soldar tipo inverter y algo que me llama la atención es la cantidad de transistores que suelen incorporar las maquinas en el modulo inversor. Teniendo en cuenta que uno solo, como puede ser el IRFP460 puede manejar intensidades de 20amp en corriente continua y 80amp. en pulsada, y sin embargo cualquier maquina de 150amp. de salida, por ejemplo puede llevar entre 6 u 8 transistores por cada una de las dos ramas que tiene el inversor, que al ser en el primario el consumo máximo puede ser de 15amp.
No entiendo a que ponen tantos transistores.
Lo único que se me ocurre es que sea para aguantar las fuerzas inversas que se originan en la inductancia del transformador de impulsos.
Otra cosa que se me ocurre es que realmente el transistor solo aguanta los vatios que indica su datasshet como capacidad de disipación, en el ejemplo que puse el IRFP460 es de 280w.

Todo esto me gustaría conocerlo, por que quiero hacer un circuito, que una vez madurado pueda presentar como proyecto para el foro y así entre todos poder refinarlo y hacerlo posible.

Un saludo para todos.


----------



## jjrjplus (Nov 23, 2015)

buenas tardes. Estoy reparando un equipo de mig-mag safmig 330/480 tri. Me sale el error 8 que es activacion de seguridad de hilo pegado. El manual me indica que la correccion del mismo es cortar el hilo y anular con el gatillo. Sin embargo, el error continua. Permite que el motor de la devanadora se active pero al pulsar el gatillo para parar, salta el error de nuevo sin ni siquiera tener el hilo pasando por la torcha. He estado comprobando el cableado, cambiado tarjetas, puente rectificador pero sigo sin dar con el problema. Gracias por vuestra colaboracion. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2015)

jjrjplus dijo:


> buenas tardes. Estoy reparando un equipo de mig-mag safmig 330/480 tri. Me sale el error 8 que es activacion de seguridad de hilo pegado. El manual me indica que la correccion del mismo es cortar el hilo y anular con el gatillo. Sin embargo, el error continua. Permite que el motor de la devanadora se active pero al pulsar el gatillo para parar, salta el error de nuevo sin ni siquiera tener el hilo pasando por la torcha. He estado comprobando el cableado, cambiado tarjetas, puente rectificador pero sigo sin dar con el problema. Gracias por vuestra colaboracion. ...



¿ Probaste desconectar la conexión de soldadura de la torcha ?
Tal ves esté en corto.


----------



## alimentaria (Dic 21, 2015)

construi maquina de soldar electrdos con trnsformador de15 kva quiero informacion para usar este y construir una maquina tig ...


----------



## roaces2009 (Ene 6, 2016)

Feliz año nuevo a todos los amigos que integran esta comunidad de eletronicos, en anteriores intervenciones explique como hice para reembobinar mi soldador chino de arco electrico con capacidad para 180 amp. 

Pero en ésta oportunidad me veo en la necesidad de construir un equipo de mayor amperaje por lo que necesito ayuda para reembobinado de maquina de soldar BX1-180c , de quien tenga el conocimiento y pueda colaborarme para hacerme llegar la formula para incrementar el amperaje en el bobinado segundario a traves del calibre del alambre.

Se como calcular la potencia y la relacion de transformacion a partir del area del nucleo y el numero de vueltas que lleva la bobina primaria pero no consigo informacion que me hable sobre el incremento del amperaje en la salida a traves del aumento del calibre del alambre pues esto lleva una tabla y no se puede hacer de forma improvisada dado a los riesgos de dañar el transformador.

De antemano gracias a todos y exitos en sus proyectos.


----------



## angel36 (Ene 21, 2016)

Buenas y feliz año para todos.

Me regalaron una maquina inverter marca INTRAUD modelo C1800

Obviamente no funciona. No enciende la fuente secundaria y al puentear el rele de precarga se produce un corto.
Revisando me encuentro que todos los semi conductores esta borrada/limadas las características de los mismos.
Si alguno de Uds tuviese un esquema con valores de la misma se los agradecería.

en la imagen se ve lo que pareciese un diodo rápido que midiéndolo da continuidad en todo sentido......



estoy copiando de a poco el esquema ... pero al no saber quien es quien  se complica.

Saludos y desde ya gracias!


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 23, 2016)

Hola angel36,

no entendido en máquinas de soldar, pero podrías subir una foto de mejor calidad del frente y de atrás de la placa?
tal vez ahí sería más fácil identificar componentes.
solamente viene con esa placa / tarjeta electrónica?


----------



## angel36 (Ene 23, 2016)

bueno creo que encontré las características

Serian 3 IGBT GB20B60PD1 ( los del centro )

y en los extremos 2 HFA08TB60

En estos dias trato de terminar el esquema.

@ECOTRONICO
La soldadora tiene 4 placas en total... la que subi...  de control,  potencia  y la fuente secundaria con el rele de precarga


----------



## zensis (Feb 12, 2016)

Permiiissooo buen día, disculpen, ando con alguna duda sobre remplazo de transistores igbt que lleva una soldadora inverter, la Duca 200 , lleva 4 transistores igbt y se me pusieron en corto 2, consigo unos parecidos, no los mismos que trajo originalmente,  queria saber si cambio solo los 2 en corto, o cambio los 4, y si esto andará o no, ya que viendo los datasheet veo que hay diferencias, como por ejemplo el voltaje de saturación 2.3 v / 1.9v , capacitancias, etc etc necesitaría una mano con esto antes de comprarlos

los igt que trae de fabrica la maquina son los
FGH60n60SFD

los que consigo son los
FGH60n60UFD

FGY75n60SMD

tienta el de 75 amp, no es mucha diferencia de precio, pero no se si alguno andará

desde ya gracias ! 

(pdta - los tenía preparado pero no me dejan subir los links de los datasheet)


----------



## cmontoya (Feb 18, 2016)

Hola amigos 
Tengo una máquina de soldar que me regalaron, pues bueno me puse a revisar el trasformador y en el devanado primario me midió 2ohm máximo  y pues creo que esta mal el trasformador

Mi pregunta es estos transformadores se miden igual que todos? 
Alguien sabe cuánto tiene que medir el devanado primario de una maquina de soldar de 220V?
Gracias por sus opinioes


----------



## naxito (Feb 18, 2016)

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos
> Tengo una máquina de soldar que me regalaron, pues bueno me puse a revisar el trasformador y en el devanado primario me midió 2ohm máximo  y pues creo que esta mal el trasformador
> 
> Mi pregunta es estos transformadores se miden igual que todos?
> ...


Agreaga mas info sobre tu problema y tu maquina en si. Saludos


----------



## cmontoya (Feb 18, 2016)

naxito dijo:


> Agreaga mas info sobre tu problema y tu maquina en si. Saludos



Pues en realidad es una maquina soldador de sinfin pues esta tiene quemada unos cable y en la maquina  ....necesito descartar el transformador ya que medi con el multimetro la bobona y no supera los 2Ω


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 18, 2016)

cmontoya dijo:


> Pues en realidad es una maquina soldador de sinfin pues esta tiene quemada unos cable y en la maquina  ....necesito descartar el transformador ya que medi con el multimetro la bobona y no supera los 2Ω


!!!!!! Hola caro Don cmontoya NO descarte ese transformador solamente por tener medido unos  2 Ohmios en su enrolamento (devanado)  primario !!!!!!.
En realidad mesdiste la resistencia DC del hilo de cubre que conpoen ese enrolamento (devanado) que seguramente es hecho con un hilo  bien groso dado la envergadura dese transformador. 
Lo que tienes que hacer es conectar el a la red electrica por meo de fusibles y mantener su enrolamento (devanado) secundario libre (sin conección alguna) .
Si todo anda bien (los fusibles NO te saltan) , no hay humo nin ruido estraño ,meça la tensión del secundario con auxilio de un multimetro ayustado para medir tensiones AC    
!Suerte en los desahollos !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cmontoya (Feb 18, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !!!!!! Hola caro Don cmontoya NO descarte ese transformador solamente por tener medido unos  2 Ohmios en su enrolamento (devanado)  primario !!!!!!.
> En realidad mesdiste la resistencia DC del hilo de cubre que conpoen ese enrolamento (devanado) que seguramente es hecho con un hilo  bien groso dado la envergadura dese transformador.
> Lo que tienes que hacer es conectar el a la red electrica por meo de fusibles y mantener su enrolamento (devanado) secundario libre (sin conección alguna) .
> Si todo anda bien (los fusibles NO te saltan) , no hay humo nin ruido estraño ,meça la tensión del secundario con auxilio de un multimetro ayustado para medir tensiones AC
> ...



Compañero pues yo hice una prueva con 110 y una serie y los bombillos se prendieron de una es normal?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 19, 2016)

cmontoya dijo:


> Compañero pues yo hice una prueva con 110 y una serie y los bombillos se prendieron de una es normal?


?? pero de cuantos Watts son los bombillos ?? , esa tecnica es muy recomendable cuando mantenemos equipos electronicos , asi  aun recomendo que  enpleye disjuntores termicos de 10 Amperios en serie con la RED , ahora  si eses saltan de premera con lo devanado secundario libre , entonses ese transformador realmente estas condenado a sener atirado a la basura .   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2016)

Dos Ohms o menos sería normal en ese tipo de transformadores.

Se prueban con una estufa o una plancha para ropa de 1000 Watts y una lamparita en paralelo (para ver) , en serie con el primario.

Sinó cómo te dice Ganiel , con llave térmica de 10 Ampers 

Saludos !


----------



## cmontoya (Feb 21, 2016)

Compañeros defini que el transformador esta malo ya que lo saque, le quite la carga, le conecte un fusible de 10A y lo conecte a 110 y de una me volo el fusible.

Conclusion: Transformador malo.

DOSMETROS no sabia el truco de la plancha jajaja pensaba que solo se hacia con los bonbillos....gracias por el dato


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2016)

cmontoya dijo:


> Compañeros defini que el transformador esta malo ya que lo saque, le quite la carga, le conecte un fusible de 10A y lo conecte a 110 y de una me volo el fusible.
> 
> Conclusion: Transformador malo.
> 
> DOSMETROS no sabia el truco de la plancha jajaja pensaba que solo se hacia con los bonbillos....gracias por el dato



No necesariamente el transformador este dañado.

Puede ser que el transformador consuma mas de 10A aún en vacío
Puede ser que el pico de corriente de magnetización inicial supere ampliamente los 10A 

¿ Realizaste la prueba con una plancha o calefactor eléctrico ?


----------



## naxito (Feb 21, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No necesariamente el transformador este dañado.
> 
> Puede ser que el transformador consuma mas de 10A aún en vacío
> Puede ser que el pico de corriente de magnetización inicial supere ampliamente los 10A
> ...


Podria usar una lampara halogena de 1000w ???[emoji51] [emoji51] [emoji51]


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2016)

naxito dijo:


> Podria usar una lampara halogena de 1000w ???[emoji51] [emoji51] [emoji51]



Sip, aunque sería mejor unos 2000W 

Conectas ambos en serie (Lámpara y transformador) y mides la tensión sobre el primario del transformador, si existe un valor de tensión da para pensar que el transformador puede estar sano.


----------



## cmontoya (Feb 21, 2016)

Pues la verdad no e hecho la prueba con la plancha, pero al igual a simple vista se ve que tubo un corto


----------



## Gab79 (Mar 21, 2016)

Tengo mi maquina de soldar Mig C200i que no funciona correctamente el set de velocidad de salida de alambre. El Problema es que sea cual sea el set de soldadura, siempre saca la misma cantidad de alambre. Mido la alimentacion del motor y siempre esta en 24VCC. Necesito resolver esto, ya que no se consigue el repuesto. la maquina ya fue a service oficial y despues de 5 meses me la devuelven porque no entra al pais la placa que comanda este set o bien la que comanda el motor. Dato, medi los potes de regulacion y estan ok.
Si alguien puede ayudarme con esto se lo agradecere.
Abrazo. ...


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 21, 2016)

> Si alguien puede ayudarme con esto se lo agradecere.





> no funciona correctamente el set de velocidad de salida de alambre.




deberias sacar fotos a la placa, a ver que tipo de regulacion utiliza, o si tienes el diagrama o circuito ...
supongo que es esta....
http://www.esab.com.ar/ar/sp/support/documentation/upload/manual-caddy-mig-c200i.pdf


----------



## woutnme (Mar 25, 2016)

Lo mas seguro que el motor se alimente por PWM (modulacion de ancho de pulso) y su transistor este en corto por eso tienes siempre 24V, revisa el circuito a ver si encuentras algun transistor en corto o q*ue* le este llegando siempre señal alta, cerca de la salida de los cable para el motor.
Saludos

Suerte.


----------



## negromotoquero (Mar 25, 2016)

Quiero comprar tig para soldar aluminio ac/dc la duda que tengo que buscando en internet hay algunas maquinas inverter DC que señalan ser útiles para soldar aluminio ustedes que me recomiendan la tecnología inverter DC sirve para soldar aluminio o necesito si o si ac


----------



## tekenika (Mar 26, 2016)

negromotoquero dijo:


> Quiero comprar tig para soldar aluminio ac/dc la duda que tengo que buscando en internet hay algunas maquinas inverter DC que señalan ser útiles para soldar aluminio ustedes que me recomiendan la tecnología inverter DC sirve para soldar aluminio o necesito si o si ac



Hola
para soldar aluminio, necesitas sí o sí AC, Que algunas inverter tengan una salida de alterna, es otra cosa.
Saludos


----------



## opamp (Mar 26, 2016)

Te recomiendo la TIG, hay TIG con hierro silicoso( pesadas, pero robustas, fiel al castigo), y TIG con tecnología inverter( es decir switching, núcleo de ferrita, alta frecuencia). Si sueldas aluminio tiene que poseer un oscilador de alta frecuencia, que funciona en el arranque del arco, para romper el óxido del aluminio.


----------



## tekenika (Mar 27, 2016)

opamp dijo:


> Te recomiendo la TIG, hay TIG con hierro silicoso( pesadas, pero robustas, fiel al castigo), y TIG con tecnología inverter( es decir switching, núcleo de ferrita, alta frecuencia). Si sueldas aluminio tiene que poseer un oscilador de alta frecuencia, que funciona en el arranque del arco, para romper el óxido del aluminio.



Yo creo, que son dos cosas distintas.
a) Un dispositivo que facilita el inicio del arco.
b) La naturaleza misma del arco. AC O DC.

En un arco de AC la dirección cambia precisamente con la frecuencia. Esto es lo que rompe el 
óxido de aluminio, que tiene un punto de fusión altísimo.
Es decir que es necesario romper ese óxido, durante todo el proceso. No sólo al comiezo.


----------



## opamp (Mar 27, 2016)

tekenika, si sueldas aluminio con TIG en AC (  baja frecuencia: 50 ó 60Hz, tienes inversión de polaridad, 100 o 120 veces por segundo ) , en polaridad directa el flujo de calor es mayor como 70% , en polaridad inversa el flujo de calor es del orden de 30% y es aquí cuando se apaga o dificulta la soldadura, por eso necesitas trabajar con el oscilador de alta frecuencia siempre encendido. 
Si sueldas con TIG en DC lo haces con polaridad directa ( electrodo de W negativo , pieza a soldar positivo ), el osc de alta frecuencia solo entre en el inicio, para romper el óxido, permitiendo ingresar la corriente de alto amperaje, el arco electrico está por los 3000 grados centígrados y ya fundió el óxido , el que se funde por los 2000 g.Centigrados.


----------



## tekenika (Mar 28, 2016)

opamp, a ver si entiendo tu comentario:
a)puede soldarse Al en AC, a condición de que sea de alta frecuencia?
b)puede soldarse AL en DC a condición de iniciar el arco con el oscilador de alta fecuencia? 
saludos


----------



## opamp (Mar 28, 2016)

Con TIG:
AC(frec. Red) + alta frecuencia siempre en ON.
DC + alta frecuencia para el inicio del arco.


----------



## seri (Mar 29, 2016)

Hola,gab69 
Solucionaste la avería del motor de arrastre?


----------



## tekenika (Mar 29, 2016)

opamp dijo:


> Con TIG:
> AC(frec. Red) + alta frecuencia siempre en ON.
> DC + alta frecuencia para el inicio del arco.



Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## kariasang (Abr 2, 2016)

Hola a todos, gracias por entrar en esta consulta, mi inversor de 160 amp chino le custe dar inicio para soldar, el arranca asi lo regule a maximo amperaje o al minimo siempre da el mismo arco.
les agradesco su colaboracion ... 

Éste es el problematico, les acomento lo trabajo en 110 volt el viene para 110/220 volts.

Para complementar he trabajado con otros equipos normales e inversores y a 110 volt he trabajado bien en los inversores, el arranque de chispa es muy sencillo pero el que tengo es muy complicado iniciar incluso que el normal de nucleo, me toca hacer bastante raspado en la superficie y luego que comiensa toca separar el electrodo lo mas que pueda para dejar el punto de soldadura.

No he podido hacer un cordón aceptable, no se si sera problema de alguna de las tarjetas, el indicador de ajuste de amperaje cuando selecciono me marca de los 20 a 160 amp como bien lo seleciono pero el punto de soldadura es igual, no veo cambio en el amperaje que seleciono, lo mismo para soldar platina que para lamina.

¿Que debo revisar?  Otra cosaes que nunca la he usado en 220volt. 

Saludos.


----------



## rosquete (Abr 4, 2016)

Hola, tengo en mi poder una transformador de entrada trifasico de 25kva de una Antigua central telefonica alemana este da por el secundario 70 y 80 volt y con un reostato logro que baje muchisimo pero quisiera poder incorporarle un control mucho mas fino de corriente y si fuera el caso de que existiera algun otro circuito para controlarle el voltage de salida mucho major. espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## Lamas (Abr 4, 2016)

Estimados:  estoy reparando una Lincoln PowerMig 180c.  Encontré dañados los rectificadores del secundario:  son T35-4-6E y T35-4-5I.  Utiliza 8 de cada uno y vienen colocados en una placa de aluminio;  alguien sabe cuales son las características de corriente y voltaje de estos diodos;  no los he encontrado en la web.  Algún sustituto para los mismos?

gracias


----------



## Alejandro Araya (Abr 12, 2016)

hola foreros!!, tengo un gran problemas, tengo una maquina de soldar invert flash 90, de la marca MyH, y necesito, el manual de servicio u esquema electrico de la misma!!!

se agradece


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 28, 2016)

alguien sabe de que valor es el capacitor C1, de esta infra-miller 225 GM blue line


----------



## COSMICO (May 11, 2016)

Hola, amigos.
Estoy metiéndome en esto de la reparación de inverter soldadores.
Pero la cuestión es. No tengo pinza para medir alta tensión y la mayoría de las veces me los    llevan sin puntas o electrodos.Como puedo medir de forma segura o por lo menos comprobar si hay tensión a la salida, de conexión electrodos... 
Esto es pensando en el modelo del titulo, que ya lo tengo encendiendo, pero sin comprobar salida


----------



## Fabian3131 (May 13, 2016)

Consulta colegas. Tengo una kenppi minarc 150. La maquina hace arco. Pero al maximo amperaje solo le da para fundir un poco la soldadura y no el material. Que podra ser. De ante mano gracias.


----------



## yosimiro (May 14, 2016)

¿Fotos?

Podría ser oxido en las borneras, (donde calzan las clavijas).

Al hacer mal contacto, no conduce suficientemente.

Eso mismo puede pasar en la pinza de masa, y en el portaelectrodos.


A la mía, le limpio eso, de vez en cuando, y santo remedio.

Por eso...

¿Fotos?


----------



## jameshamer (May 31, 2016)

COSMICO dijo:


> Hola, amigos.
> Estoy metiéndome en esto de la reparación de inverter soldadores.
> Pero la cuestión es. No tengo pinza para medir alta tensión y la mayoría de las veces me los    llevan sin puntas o electrodos.Como puedo medir de forma segura o por lo menos comprobar si hay tensión a la salida, de conexión electrodos...
> Esto es pensando en el modelo del titulo, que ya lo tengo encendiendo, pero sin comprobar salida


Hola Hola para medir tienes que usar el tester en la opsion volt ya que esos equipos no tienen HF, me parece que son equipos mig y arco manual los que tu tienes


----------



## COSMICO (Jun 1, 2016)

cuanto voltaje máximo en vacío, hay en este tipo de soldador 
SWEISS SKYARC 2050.
Voltaje, no amperaje.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 1, 2016)

COSMICO dijo:


> cuanto voltaje máximo en vacío, hay en este tipo de soldador
> SWEISS SKYARC 2050.
> Voltaje, no amperaje.







http://www.sweissweld.com/sky-arc-2050/


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## COSMICO (Jun 1, 2016)

Jejeje, no existen manuales de servicio para estos cacharros?


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 1, 2016)

COSMICO dijo:


> Jejeje, no existen manuales de servicio para estos cacharros?



Discúlpeme Don Cósmico, *sería interesante prestar atención a la página web que la bola de **cristal adivinó* , hay un lugar en la página que dice *descargas*, ahí en ese lugar *haga click con el dedito*  y busque su modelo, está todo, *solo que hay que trabajar* *un poquito vió*, .-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## jameshamer (Jun 2, 2016)

COSMICO dijo:


> cuanto voltaje máximo en vacío, hay en este tipo de soldador
> SWEISS SKYARC 2050.
> Voltaje, no amperaje.



Hola cosmico, como dijo el colega hay que buscar en la ficha tecnica del equipo, segun su placa dice que tiene 71v en vacio, pero esto varia segun la red donde este conectada, yo soy de chile y en algunas maestranzas en la red tengo 230Vac y en otras llego a tener cerca de 190Vac esta diferencia se nota en el voltaje en vacio del equipo y tambien te puede presentar problemas en la soldadura, como que no tenga toda la potencia que deviese tener o bien que te corte el arco con algunos electrodos sobre todos los selulosicos.

Saludos.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 2, 2016)

jameshamer dijo:


> Hola cosmico, como dijo el colega hay que buscar en la ficha tecnica del equipo, segun su placa dice que tiene 71v en vacio, pero esto varia segun la red donde este conectada, yo soy de chile y en algunas maestranzas en la red tengo 230Vac y en otras llego a tener cerca de 190Vac esta diferencia se nota en el voltaje en vacio del equipo y tambien te puede presentar problemas en la soldadura, como que no tenga toda la potencia que deviese tener o bien que te corte el arco con algunos electrodos sobre todos los selulosicos.
> 
> Saludos.



Precisamente y como publiqué antes en está página oficial de SWEISSWELD esta todo, todo, todito :http://www.sweissweld.com/sky-arc-2050/

Ahí están las características técnicas de la máquina de soldar, tensión de entrada, potencia, corriente  max. y min. de soldadura, duty cycle, tensión de soldadura en vacío, etc., etc., etc., y luego en descargas, se obtiene el manual de usuario completo, en Castellano y en inglés.-
*Lo único que hay que hacer es dedicarse y trabajar un poquito ¿ no ? *

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## COSMICO (Jun 4, 2016)

Ok, correcto gracias Rorschach.
Tal vez di mal el click sobre el enlace, y me salia la foto de la bolita...


----------



## nachoperuiz (Jun 10, 2016)

Buenas tardes a todos los del foro. 
Me le he leído y releído y no encuentro la solución para reparar una *[Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico] *de soldadora en la que tiré mi dinero.
La cuestión es que casi nueva quemó la placa PCB, que solo lleva un transformador a 24v, un par de relés y las conexiones para motor de hilo y para el puente rectificador. la puse una nueva y para mi sorpresa no hubo forma de hacerla funcionar por lo que muy sabiondo decidi meter mano. Puse una fuente de alimentación de 300w y unos reles y le di funcionamiento al motor del hilo y a la electroválvula del gas, asi como un relé que activa el bobinado de 220v, todo ello al presionar el gatillo de la pistola claro. Hasta aquí todo bien. Mi duda fue al meter electricidad al puente rectificador de diodos. Pues sencillamente le di paso de 24vdc. Al poco explotaron los 3 condensadores de la fuente de alimentación. Claro está por que no tengo ni idea de como va conectado. Le puse a la fuente 3 condensadores más potentes, en vez de 30v de 50v creo y anduvo funcionando pero la soldadura con muy poca fuerza y casi no soldaba, y en esto explotaron otros dos condensadores distindos de la fuente de alimentacion.
Pues bien, viendo que en este foro hay un monton de gente que sabe la "ostia" de este tema a ver si me echais una mano y me decís como he de conectar el dichoso puente rectificador y que voltios tengo que darle y si en alterna o continua por que mirando y mirando no he logrado saberlo.
Saludos a todos y que asco me dais que sabeis tanto....jajaaja es broma. Da gusto que compartais lo que sabeis. Besos.


----------



## Pi144 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hola buenas tardes,tengo una máquina eps genera 200 y no me salta el arco para soldar la máquina da en la salida en vacío 3v su placa es epi 3435 di mario


----------



## monstercat (Jun 20, 2016)

Hola, tengo una lincoln invertec v140s al conectarle la pinza no me llega corriente y no quema el electrodo, hace un tiempo ya le tuve que cambiar los 3 condensadores porque reventaron, pero ahora no soy capaz de encontrar donde esta la averia. 

Si alguien tiene algún manual o me puede echar una mano.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 20, 2016)

Ver el archivo adjunto 145028

Ver el archivo adjunto 145029

Ver el archivo adjunto 145030

Todavía no la probé, pero la intensión sería(obviamente en el caso que funcione), emplearla en una soldadora eléctrica.
*¿Es eso posible?*

Desgraciadamente, parece que le reemplazaron uno de los transistores de potencia.
Aparentemente, el original es un GT50J327 y el otro es GT35J321, ambos Toshiba.

La entrada, es fácilmente reconocible, así como la salida.

El amigo Shevchenko me dice que con el otro cablecito(de 3 pines) se la puede hacer arrancar, eso es mediante un switch, o pulsador?
Los cables son amarillo, marrón y naranja.

Intuyo también, que al ser switching, necesitará una carga para funcionar(2000V ¿por cuanto?), ¿Con qué podría emular eso?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 20, 2016)

puede que si,hay que rebobinar la salida,para vajar la tencion y subir los amperes,
hay que tener en cuenta la frecuencia de salida,que es alta y no se si sea tan facil conseguir diodos de alta frecuencia y muchos amperes



aqui en el mensaje #4 hay un esquema de una fuente inverter de microondas
pagina 23 del manual
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f44/microondas-panasonic-quema-fusible-entrada-linea-97954/

en una de esas sacas algunas ideas del esquema


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 21, 2016)

Increible, ese post, habla de la misma fuente, es identica a la mía.

Ya me bajé el pdf, a ver si es cierto que le cambiaron uno de los transistores.

Ese post, me va a servir también para entender un poco cómo revisarla.


Bueno, según diagrama, Q701, y Q702, no son los mismos que en esta fuente, pero diferentes entre si.

Así que tal vez esté original, y solo quedaría probarla.

Pero como eso es peligroso, lo haré en un momento de tranquilidad, y no de cansancio, como el que tengo en este.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 21, 2016)

si me acorde al ver las fotos,y sabia que en algún lugar deje el esquema 
me toco reparar algunas de esas


----------



## jpalbert (Jun 22, 2016)

​


Napesh dijo:


> Me gustaría aportar dentro de lo que mas pueda sobre electrónica de potencia. trabajo reparando maquinas de soldar desde fuentes convencionales (lineales) hasta Inversoras.
> equipos bastante complejos como KEMPPI, MILLER, HELVI y otros.
> 
> 
> ...




Buenas ha reparado la maquina Lincoln modelo arcweld 200 tengo problemas con una


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 25, 2016)

Acabo de bajar esto, y me pareció interesante.

http://biblio3.url.edu.gt/Libros/2013/pro_ma/19.pdf


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2016)

Hace años había visto soldar así los caños de aluminio con los de cobre en refrigeración familiar


----------



## jorgeda (Jun 30, 2016)

Hola Rubeng, perdona mi ignorancia pero me gustaría saber si es posible convertir una soldadura de 200a de transformador a tig




rubeng dijo:


> Hola estimados colegas
> Breve descripción y funcionamiento de maquinas de soldar:
> 
> 1. *Maquinas de soldar por Transformador*: son maquinas de soldar que tienen transformador el cual baja la tensión puede ser de 440 voltios-220 Voltios a un voltaje de 55 a 60 Voltios AC (arco abierto sin carga) el cual es aplicado para el proceso de soldadura y este caerá en mas o menos el 50% osea 25 a 30 VAC con carga osea soldando. Lo que aquí hace el transformador es bajar el voltaje de alimentación y elevar el amperaje el cual es controlado por tap, núcleo móvil o transformador de regulación el cual se opone a los transformadores primarios y controlando con un Reostato de varios watt de potencia en DC. A este mismo sistema si le colocamos un puente rectificador de diodos obtendremos mejores resultados con la soldaura ya que el arco sera mas estable y estara rectificada de 65 a 75 VDC en vacio, con carga caera de 30 a 35 VDC .
> ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 1, 2016)

jorgeda
de poder se puede, yo estoy intentando lo mismo
pero de momentos me quede sin dinero para comprar la trocha y el cilindro de gas,manómetro
de momento tengo echo el el dimer y rectificada la maquina,
que es de 200 amper,yo le quite vueltas al bobinado,pero no hacia falta
asi como esta ahora suelda electrodos en vcc continua y tengo también salida el ac 
falta solo el generador de hf ,que en breve lo comienzo a fabricar,,,
el dimer es del la pagina #4 
funciona de 10 
lee este hilo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/convertir-soldadora-ac-dc-electrodo-tig-5717/


----------



## jorgeda (Jul 2, 2016)

el-rey-julien
muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta, hay agunas cosas que no entiendo, así que seguiré leyendo y preguntando, en cualquier momento vuelvo a preguntar


----------



## Neogeox (Jul 5, 2016)

Hola tengo una consulta sobre una soldadora Tauro MMA 3000c la misma cada tanto se dispara la potencia y cuando suelda el electrodo suena raro un sonido agudo y no se que puede ser


----------



## jpalbert (Jul 16, 2016)

hola soy nuevo en foro tengo una consulta con una maquina lincoln modelo arcweld 200 de un comienzo me llego con los igbt explotados y un capacitor reventado le  cambie los elementos dañados y la maquina encendio normal pero al momento de probarla con un eletrodo se revienta de nuevo los igbt.
no soy tan avanzado en electronica si alguien me puede dar una guia de que puede ser el problema.


----------



## Bombardeo (Jul 26, 2016)

Hola buenas mirar tengo una máquina no se modelo pero tiene como 10 años y se la deje a otra persona total que sólo encima de ella y a fastidiado toda la placa menos la fuente de alimentación lo que quiero es utilizar los transformadores y lo que sirva y rehacer la pero me gustaría regular los amperios


----------



## electrot (Jul 28, 2016)

Buenas tardes foro, les consulto si alguno conoce estos circuitos de la maquina de soldar enka, tengo que remplazar esas resistencias de potencia que se me quemaron y no tengo referencia de que valor son! si alguno puede ayudar se le agradece!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2016)

Te estás ahogando en un vaso de agua.

Con un tester respetable y con su batería de 9V nueva , primero verifica que juntando las puntas marque 0 (cero) , si no marca cero , recordá cuanto.

Mides de cada resistencia sus dos tramos , los sumas y le restas la cifra de las puntas en corto del tester y listo.

Posiblemente haya algo mas quemado . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## boldar (Jul 29, 2016)

Hola, estoy reparando la placa del oscilador de una estación de soldadura de arco eléctrico inverter Welding de 250A y me falta sustituir el CI, alguien me puede decir por casualidad que modelo es? parece que es común en este tipo de maquina. El fabricante ha raspado el mío y no se ve el modelo.


Gracias a todos.


----------



## jbaezja7 (Ago 14, 2016)

Aqui tengo los planos totales de una maquina selco genesis 164 y 164 tlh muy buena maquina como la maquina ya no se fabrica desclasificaron la informacion

Si necesitan ver fotos de la maquina desarmada me avisan y si alguien tiene alguna me gustaría ver si podemos intercambiar información de ella


----------



## zrod (Ago 15, 2016)

en display esta constantemente variando el amperaje cuando la pongo en modo tig, no así cuando esta en modo mma
el problema es que no se con que amperaje estoy soldando en tig ...


----------



## jbaezja7 (Ago 16, 2016)

mi gente aqui es la unidad de hf cualquiera que necesite datos de ella solo pregunte y sera respondido jejeje


----------



## jbaezja7 (Ago 19, 2016)

Boldar que marca es la maquina a ver si puedo conseguir el dato


----------



## nick (Ago 30, 2016)

No da arco pero tiene potencia, le cambiamos la computadora pci y sigue igual , alguien me puede asesorar, no sabemos si la pc que compramos esta buena ...


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 30, 2016)

El manual del usuario es a su vez manual de servicio, por la sección 8 del indice del mismo, aparece mantenimiento y resoluciones, con los correspondientes diagramas.
Al menos, mientras se espera las respuestas de los maeses de estos lados

Suerte en la cuestión


----------



## rubeng (Sep 17, 2016)

nick dijo:


> No da arco pero tiene potencia, le cambiamos la computadora pci y sigue igual , alguien me puede asesorar, no sabemos si la pc que compramos esta buena ...



Hola Nick
Cuando dices que tiene potencia te refieres que tiene salida de voltaje auxiliar, o es que el motor trabaja a maxima velocidad.
Si es la primera opcion tienes que revisar la parte de control de los scr para generar los pulsos para el proceso de soldadura, verificar la tarjeta de control de soldadura, verificar estado de los scrs o IGBTS revisar puente rectificador de potencia.

Si es la segunda opcion revisar la tarjeta de generacion de voltaje para la bobina exitadora del rotor, probar voltaje en los añillos del rotor, al inicio debe llegar 12 vdc, cuando comieza generar debe haber entre 40 a 60 vdc.

Estaremos atentos a tus inquietudes para ayudarte, saludos cordiales.





jpalbert dijo:


> hola soy nuevo en foro tengo una consulta con una maquina lincoln modelo arcweld 200 de un comienzo me llego con los igbt explotados y un capacitor reventado le  cambie los elementos dañados y la maquina encendio normal pero al momento de probarla con un eletrodo se revienta de nuevo los igbt.
> no soy tan avanzado en electronica si alguien me puede dar una guia de que puede ser el problema.



Hola Jpalbert
Para reparar las arcweld 200 revisar lo siguiente.
1.- igbts deben ser los mismos que el original, si se reemplaza verificar la potencia y que cuenten con diodo de proteccion y que el voltaje de disparo sea igual o mayor, esto es el gran problema que algunos reemplazos son de menor voltaje y cuando se prueba la soldadura revientan.
2.- Revisar los diodos y resistencias que van del transformador a los gates de los igbts, estos se dañan al reventarse los igbts. Son diodos de alta velocidad y resistencias de 15 homs y 5.1 homs verificar bien.

Espero te sirva saludos.



tekenika dijo:


> Yo creo, que son dos cosas distintas.
> a) Un dispositivo que facilita el inicio del arco.
> b) La naturaleza misma del arco. AC O DC.
> 
> ...



Hola, disculpa pero aclaracion urgente.

Para soldar aluminio opciones hay varias.

1.- Con electrodo convencional de aluminio.
Maquina de soldar en AC o DC, en AC el acabado es un poco tosco pero cumple su objetivo de pegar 2 piezas de aluminio. en DC el acabado es mejor.
2.- Con proceso TIG 
Maquina de soldar en AC con alta frecuencia convencional de transformador, ya explicaron a medias, la alta frecuencia se usa tanto para arrancar el arco para facilitar el inicio y no contaminar el material, y durante el proceso para romper la capa de oxido que se funde a altas temperaturas y el nucleo es muy suave se funde a bajas temperaturas, ademas de usar gas de proteccion Argon con un temporizador de post flujo para evitar que se contamine al final del proceso.
Maquina de soldar con corriente alterna cuadrada control de onda electronica. igual que la anterior pero con mejores acabados y control de onda tanto para penetracion o acabado, igual usa timer para pre y post flujo con Argon. acabado bueno, mediana dificultad por tener las 2 manos ocupadas 1 con la antorcha o pitola y el otro con el aporte.
3.- Con proceso MIG con SPOOL GUN
Maquina mig convencional con antocha especial spool gun rollos de 1/2 libra con gas de proteccion argon. acabado muy bueno y facil de aplicacion.

NO HAY OTRAS FORMAS DE SOLDAR ALUMINIO.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## nick (Sep 24, 2016)

si,  al voltaje auxiliar !


----------



## guticalypso (Sep 27, 2016)

Buenas tardes. 

Tengo un inverter de soldadura marca CASTOLIN, modelo CastoTIG 2001. 
Al arrancar el equipo se enciende los displays de Amperios y Voltios (señala 0 Voltios) y al de unos segundos muestra un código de error (UP). Según las instrucciones, el error UP significa "Exceso o falta de tensión Primaria". 

La fuente de alimentación da correcta todas sus salidas. Tiene unos leds rojos encendidos que indican actividad. 
He comprobado los IGBT de potencia y diodos de potencia de alimentación. 
El relé, asociado a la resistencia de precarga, entra correctamente. 
Los diodos secundarios de salida están correctos 
La placa base, sus diodos led rojos de actividad NO se encienden. 



Gracias y un saludo


----------



## level221 (Nov 16, 2016)

Guticalipso has verificado las tensiones de alimentacion a los controladores de corriente .
son tensiones secundarias controladas por los 7805,7815 etc


----------



## carteroactor (Dic 4, 2016)

tengo un inverter de marca stamos mas concretamente el  model s-alu 220 no  tengo el  esquema de ella, bueno  el  problema es que hace tiempo  el  el  arco de alta frecuencia me estaba fallando y arrancando mal , hasta que ayer dejo de funcionar en  la pistola y quedarse disparado dentro de la maquina como  si  oprimiera yo constantemente el  arranque , cosa  que no hago la pistola esta bien comprobado  , soy aficionado a la electronica pero esto me supera , llame aun chico que es electronico y estubo mirando la maquina , y se llevo la placa de mando donde van todos los poteciometros , y me manda hoy un wassap diciendo que midio todo y no le da fallo que lo ideal seria cambiar todos los integrados y reguladores que tiene .. cosa que me dejo algo dudando porque la placa que tiene la alta frecuencia para arrancar sin rozar el  materia la comanda una clavija con  4 pines y el interrumtor de la pistola son 2 que van  a la misma placa , resumiendo estoy hecho un lio y necesito la maquina ahora mas que nunca ... espero me podaiss ayudar y gracias de todos modos ,un saludo


----------



## Emis (Dic 4, 2016)

Tenés alguna foto donde se pueda ver?


----------



## carteroactor (Dic 4, 2016)

aqui paso las fotos el modulo  que esta fuera es el de alta frecuencia o eso creo...



cuando la pongo en  el modulo  tig se activa sola sin que yo presione el interuptor de la pistola  y hasta que no raspo el  material no inicia el arco cosa que no deberia de pasar porque ese modulo solo deberia de encender al yo presionar el  interuptor y arrancar sin  necesidad de tocar el  material a soldar


----------



## Emis (Dic 4, 2016)

El gatillo se encuentra en buen estado?


----------



## carteroactor (Dic 4, 2016)

si comprobado con multimetro ,aun quitando la pistola sigue accionando el modulo de hf el  arco de arranque  en el modulo


----------



## Emis (Dic 4, 2016)

Carteroacto yo empezaría a revisar la placa de control a partir de switch de la pistola, no la encuentro en las fotos, comprobando algún componente en mal estado


----------



## carteroactor (Dic 4, 2016)

Es lo que decía anteriormente , supuestamente del gatillo de la pistola pasa por el modulo de control donde están todos los potenciometros y de ahí debe de mandar la señal al modulo de arranque ; pero el TÉCNICO que miro el modulo me comenta que no ve nada fuera de lo normal y que lo único seria cambiar los circuitos y reguladores que tiene la misma y volver a probar si se soluciona.
GRACIAS POR LA CORRECCIÓN


----------



## Emis (Dic 4, 2016)

El técnico pudo mirar el diagrama eléctrico de la soldadora? Cambiar componentes porque si no es una solución al problema.
Si puedes subir foto de la controladora donde iría conectado el switch de la pistola mejor


----------



## carteroactor (Dic 5, 2016)

Ahora mismo el modulo de control con todos  los potenciometros etc los tiene el técnico,
por otro lado lo de cambiar componentes al azar tampoco es que me convenza mucho, pero según el técnico los que me dice de cambiar son:
cd40106
cd4013
cd4081
lm324=2
sd4066
según me comenta son económicas y suelen fallar , voy a buscarlas por que no tengo ahora mismo otra opción ;por cierto no tengo el diagrama de la maquina ni el técnico ni un servidor..
Gracias


----------



## Lamas (Ene 20, 2017)

Buen día a todos:  Estoy buscando este transformador para una soldadora Cobra Tig 150.  Resulta que de fabrica solo venden el modulo completo (US$ 680).  No lo logro ubicar ni por nombre ni código.  Alguien tiene alguna idea para ubicarlo?

Lamas


----------



## YosmaniLeyva (Feb 13, 2017)

Saludos foristas tengp la planta de soldar kennedy 160 averiada, modelo kn 160 y n desde aquí no tengo posibilidad de obtener el manual de reparación. Agradecido si alguien me ayudara con el pdf ...


----------



## victofer1 (Feb 23, 2017)

Buenas.

He estado buscando el diagrama eléctrico de esta maquina *soldadora Lincoln electric invertec v140-s* y solo he podido encontrar este que adjunto, pero no viene casi nada.
Si consiguen alguno, lo pueden subir?
Muchas gracias, un saludo


----------



## coferni1999 (Feb 26, 2017)

Buenos dias consulto, mi idea es comprar una soldadora inverter 200 amp, y a la salida colocar un devanador, un euro conector y trocha y soldar con mig, el gas controlado por electrovalvula de gnc.
Funciona o hay algun inconveniente que no estoy teniendo en cuenta ??


----------



## shevchenko (Feb 26, 2017)

Lamas dijo:


> Buen día a todos:  Estoy buscando este transformador para una soldadora Cobra Tig 150.  Resulta que de fabrica solo venden el modulo completo (US$ 680).  No lo logro ubicar ni por nombre ni código.  Alguien tiene alguna idea para ubicarlo?
> 
> Lamas



Y ese transformador te falta o esta dañado?
No parece de mucha potencia lo podrias hacer o reparar si lo tenes...


----------



## Lamas (Feb 27, 2017)

Shevchenko:  te comento que ese transformador posee 4 devanados; tres están abiertos y el que esta "bueno" se cortocircuito con uno de los extremos de otro devanado.  Al parecer la función del mismo es sensar la corriente de salida de la maquina (tiene una espira hacia un transformador grande, por el cual pasa la corriente de salida).  En las pocas oportunidades que he intentado separar un núcleo de este tipo no lo he logradom usando los metodos que aparecen en el foro (thinner por unas horas; agua en ebullición).  Mas bien se han convertido en cadáveres los intentos, por eso no me anime.  Busque alguien que lo pudiera hacer pero no tuve suerte ya que al parecer no es muy popular la reembobinada de estos dispositivos.  Gracias por tus sugerencias.
El cliente mando a traer el modulo y ya lo coloque, pero me quedo ese desasosiego de haber encontrado el daño (aparte de otros) de la tarjeta y no poder repararla.  No encontré datos del fabricante y eso que estuve buscando por unos diez días.  Una empresa me contacto ofreciendo fabricarlo pero cuando les dije que no necesitaba muchos me indicaron que el precio seria muuuuy aaalto.  
El transformador es bastante pequeño, talvez intermedio entre un driver y uno de potencia de una fuente de PC.


----------



## jpmonje (Mar 1, 2017)

Adjunto foto de la máquina



Saludos. Estuve buscando en internet el diagrama y/o las características técnicas de una soldadora TIG.
El cajón grande es  solteco modelo 500
Y el cofre es solteco          ST - 350 - TIG

El cliente la adquirió hace poco como restaurada. Y venía trabajando bastante bien (unos meses). Cuando le exigió la mayor potencia para soldar un block de aluminio de una caja de camión. El cable de alimentación se derritió (4x6mm2). Y las fases entraron en corto con la debida explosión. 
La soldadora funciona bien aún, se volvió a conectar en la casa de un vecino y saltaron los fusibles al exigirle mucha potenci a. No se probó de nuevo a una gran potencia.
Primero se debe reponer el cable del lugar de trabajo y sin conocer las características técnicas de la máquina, no se que recomendarle. Tampoco se que decirle en cuanto a llave térmica y/o contactores pues desconozco el consumo máximo.
Sospecho de algún problema en la etapa de potencia. Sin embargo y debido a las intensidades que maneja la máquina me gustaría saber qué me aconsejan para comprar el cable y hacer pruebas seguras.


----------



## Lamas (Mar 2, 2017)

Estimados:  estoy reparando una maquina Cobra TIG 150.  Utiliza un integrado L292;  solo he encontrado L292N.  Me gustaría saber cual es la diferencia entre ambos.  
Ya busque en la hoja de datos y no aparece ninguna referencia al respecto.  Cuando busco la información del L292N me tira la del 292.  Sera relevante esa letra como sufijo o puedo usarlos indistintamente? alguien ha tenido experiencias con este integrado?

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2017)

Parecería que varía el encapsulado . . .  fijate el 298 . . .


----------



## jpmonje (Mar 2, 2017)

Logré comunicarme con BsAs. Los que vendieron esta máquina y me dijeron:
Mas o menos con una prolongacion a 50 metros nececita un cable de 3 por 10 y puede calentarlo. Sino d*e* 3 por 16.
*Por* ser bifasica. Este tipo d*e* maquinas d*e* aluminio no existen trifasicas. Por eso tienen ese consumo
De tenerla al lado d*e *un toma puede andar en 3 x 6.
No me supieron o no me quisieron dar las características técnicas de la máquina. pero algo es algo. Bien ahora a medir y probar.


----------



## Lamas (Mar 2, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parecería que varía el encapsulado . . .  fijate el 298 . . .
> 
> http://www.datasheetbank.com/image/ST-Microelectronics/L298N.gif


Gracias por tu información Dosmetros.  Me quedo mas tranquilo. 
Pense que podría variar el voltaje de operación o la corriente que maneja.  Sucede que como no conseguía el integrado, el cliente compro el modulo completo ya que le urgía hacer un trabajo que significaba $$$$$ pero me pidió que consiguiera el repuesto para arreglar el modulo dañado
Después de varios intentos frustrados logre ubicar los integrados.  Los acabo de recibir.Pensé que todos eran iguales, pero resulta que vienen de los dos tipos (L292N y L292).  Los pines de ambos vienen en la misma posición, la cual es diferente al original, pero creo que en la fabrica  adaptan la posición.  Coloque el primero que saque, y es un L292N.  Ahora me da pereza quitarlo, de modo que entregare el modulo para que lo prueben así como esta, así también salgo de dudas.  También entregare los otros integrados convenidos....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2017)

A esperar entonces


----------



## sblanco80 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hola muy buenas, hace poco me dieron una maquina de soldar Telwin 218 mpge , la desmonte comprobé si hubiera algún componente quemado, algún condensador hinchado, y los síntomas del mismo son que al enchufar a la red la luz verde y amarilla parpadean intermitentemente y un rele fischer hace amago de enclavarse pero no recibe la suficiente alimentación, no se que puede ser, me lio a desoldar componenes por ejemplo, des sueldo los IGBT para medir si esta alguno en corto, soy un aficionado a la electrónica, y me gustaría que me ayudaran, muchas gracias ...


----------



## Lamas (Mar 10, 2017)

sblanco80 dijo:


> ... los síntomas del mismo son que al enchufar a la red la luz verde y amarilla parpadean intermitentemente y un rele fischer hace amago de enclavarse ...


 
Que indican esas dos luces? en algunos modelos que he reparado de diversas marcas, la luz amarilla es sobretemperatura y la mayoria de veces hay algun componente en corto en la salida. Usualmente los doble diodos....


----------



## sblanco80 (Mar 12, 2017)

Muchas gracias Lamas por contestar, supongo que las luces verdes y amarillas serán indicadoras de sobretension como usted me dice, o simplemente por otro que tengo en el trabajo de otra marca diferente al encenderlo se encienden las dos y al poco tiempo se apaga la amarilla en el momento de operar, he comprobado prácticamente todos los componentes sin dessoldarlos de la placa que no tuvieran corto, transformador, puente de diodos, cambie un condensador,los igbt, lo único que veo extraño es un circuito integrado con un poco de mala pinta alrededor, esta maquina tiene una gran capa de especie de resina que tengo que rascar para medir existe algún producto para quitar este aislante bien?, y bueno como comento no soy un profesional pero tengo inquietud, paso unas fotos, haber si me pueden decir algo, recuerdo que al encender el síntoma es como tirones de energía el primer de relé intenta enclavarse a par con las 2 luces y el ventilador a juego  muchas gracias por vuestros consejos...


----------



## Lamas (Mar 14, 2017)

Esa secuencia es normal al encender.  En condiciones normales la amarilla se apaga porque la temperatura en el disipador es normal...
Prueba encenderla; luego de un momento desconecta la energía y verifica si la temperatura del disipador, en el que  va el termistor, se siente algo caliente....


----------



## sblanco80 (Mar 14, 2017)

Muy buenas Lamas:

De nuevo muy agradecido por tu interés y colaboración conmigo, hay cosas que se me quedan algo grandes por mi conociemiento, te envio varias fotos en las que considero que por termisor y disipador pueden serlo, he medido a la salida del transformador y a la salida del termisor  "supuestamente", soldado a la placa, y me dan continuidad, significaría que están en corto? y el problema será de transformador? es necesario desoldarlo para verificarlo con certeza?, me gusta agotar hasta el ultimo cartucho, si viera que me es imposible arreglarlo hay alguien en este foro que se prestaría a revisármela (pagando si es necesario claro). Un gran saludo.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 14, 2017)

sblanco80 dijo:


> he comprobado prácticamente todos los componentes sin dessoldarlos de la placa



Si no desueldas uno de los pines de un diodo(por ejemplo), no podrás saber, si lo que mides es el diodo, o alguna resistencia que está en paralelo


----------



## jpmonje (Mar 15, 2017)

Bueno, acá de nuevo acudiendo a vuestra vasta experiencia, ya que por razones de movilidad y manejo la soldadora tig que usamos con mi colega y de la cual hablo unos post más arriba (por cierto anda de 10, sólo fue un susto), es un tanto complicado moverla para ciertos trabajos.
Por esto se nos ocurre la posibilidad de modificar la otra soldadora (tipo inverter, con sistema tig acoplable), para que suelde aluminio como lo hace la grande. Para lo cual necesitamos AC y determinada alta frecuencia.
Mañana llega la máquina, para testear y esbozar algún diagrama. Les adelanto fotos del manual donde está el esquemático (un tanto simplista aparece, pero es lo que hay), y a simple vista parece posible la idea. Hay que ver a la salida del trafo cuanto tenemos en tensión, corriente y frecuencia, antes de los diodos rectificadores. Y como se compone el dibujo de alta frecuencia que se indica en el diagrama.
 Claro que iríamos bien encaminados si nombran algunos aspectos que tengamos que considerar para el desarrollo exitoso de la empresa. No querríamos arruinar una máquina costosa porque si. Pero nos sería sumamente útil agregarle la función de soldar aluminio.
Ya estuve viendo y bajando diagramas del foro y de internet, respecto a fuentes conmutadas, variadores de frecuencia, elevadores de tensión, y otros.
Bueno, crucen los dedos! Jaja. O manden tips para tener en cuenta.
Saludos, y gracias una vez más por las atenciones prestadas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2017)

Mirá , por $10.000 ya vienen hechas, y usando alambre especial (mas caro) , ni necesitás gas 

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/herramientas/soldadora-inverter-tig-corte-plasma


----------



## jpmonje (Mar 15, 2017)

Ehhhh, me prestas un $10000?
Ya nos gastamos todo en herramientas. Para poner en marcha el taller.


----------



## victofer1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Estoy reparando una maquina de soldar inverter Tecnomec Mark 170G y he encontrado un esquema eléctrico pero no he podido encontrar el esquema de la placa de control C10-C.
Si alguien me puede ayudar?
La maquina tenia quemadas las dos resistencias 

R2 Y R3 (6w 22R)que están en paralelo al rele, también tenia quemados dos transistores IGBT G30N60HS y una resistencia R10 (10R) de la base de uno de los transistores.
Comprobé todo y no vi nada mas estropeado.
Lo puse nuevo todo lo que estaba mal y ahora al encenderla pita algún componente.
He revisado otra vez todo y solo he encontrado el diodo D8 Schottky Bat42 mal(Estaba en corto).Va conectado al opto-acoplador.

Ya tengo el nuevo, pero por si acaso, no la he probado mas.
Al estar mal el diodo D8 pudiera estar mal el opto-acoplador?
O seria algo de la placa de control C10-C ?
Del diodo Schottky va a un integrado (SG3525AN).
La placa de control va conectada en los tres conectores del esquema que adjunto(CON1,CON2,CON3).

Alguien me puede ayudar o decirme donde conseguir el esquema eléctrico que me falta?
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## victofer1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Adjunto alguna foto mas de la maquina de soldar Tecnomec Mark 170G.
Tiene tres integrados por si no se ven bien, son SG3525N, LM324N y TNY264P.
También tiene otro opto-acoplador KB817.


----------



## Geovach (Mar 30, 2017)

chavez dijo:


> Saludos soy nuevo en este foro,
> 
> Trabajo en reparación de soldadoras industriales, tengo experiencia en reparación de soldadoras MIG TIG y además plasma.
> 
> ...


 
Buenas amigo chavez quisiera pedir tu ayuda ya que en el foro comentas que tu tienes experiencia en miller mi problema es con una miller diversión 180 el problema es que no hace arco de alta frecuencia en la pantalla aparece 0 A cuando gatillo la antorcha y antes estaba seteado en 60A no aparece nada quemado en la placa.

Y el otro es con otra soldadora mismo modelo diversión 180 es que al encender se demora en cargarse y se queda parpadeando en la pantalla diversión 180 y después de un momento suena un relé y arranca y de allí suelda normal.
Esto de arrancar se demora a veces minuto como puede ser después de cinco minutos pero lo normal debería ser al instante como las otras soldadoras,

Espero tu pronta ayuda
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2017)

La segunda , la que tarda en arrancar podría deberse a capacitores secos (se ven bonitos por afuera , pero secos , desvalorizados y con pérdidas)


----------



## richard35 (Mar 31, 2017)

Buenas a todos, estoy reparando una maquina de soldar, tiene el modulo de rectificación roto, pero no lo consigo, por si alguien sabe donde puedo comprarlo.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 31, 2017)

Power IGBT  P386A1102


----------



## richard35 (Mar 31, 2017)

Buenas a todos, si , se que es el modulo de rectificado, pero  desconozco el fabricante y lo yo el código este en internet y no encuentro nada o sera que no se buscar, si alguien sabe donde y me dice, si no soldador para la basura.


----------



## Geovach (Mar 31, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La segunda , la que tarda en arrancar podría deberse a capacitores secos (se ven bonitos por afuera , pero secos , desvalorizados y con pérdidas)



Gracias amigo voy a cambiar los condensadores y les comentare como me fue, y si alguien tuvo problema parecido con la primera falla de la primera soldadora agradecere su ayuda.


----------



## Geovach (Abr 4, 2017)

Geovach dijo:


> Gracias amigo voy a cambiar los condensadores y les comentare como me fue, y si alguien tuvo problema parecido con la primera falla de la primera soldadora agradecere su ayuda.



Saludos amigo dos metros te comento que cambie todos los condensadores de la tarjeta de control pero sigue igual se demora en prender y cuando lo hace  se enclava un relé de control y enciende revise todo lo que lleva al circuito del relé pero no encuentro nada que este quemado tanto diodos como transistores y resistencias están bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2017)

Y los de la fuente de la tarjeta de control , los cambiaste también ??


----------



## interhaz (Abr 6, 2017)

Hola, desde ya, gracias por la ayuda. Me llegó un soldador inverter que se le quemaron los elementos de potencia y este diodo no logro saber el número, si alguien sabe le gradezco.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2017)

Ayudaría conocer marca y modelo soldadura, como así también una imágenes de la placa donde se encontraba el diodo.


----------



## interhaz (Abr 6, 2017)

Elite ARC 130, 110volt

Ya tengo el código, gracias. MM15F060K


----------



## Arturo2405 (Abr 15, 2017)

hola amigos estube leyendo todo el foro, y quiero saber si me pueden ayudar, tengo una maquina pequena de 90 amp , de micro alambre NO utiliza gas, en mi pais no consigo ese tipo de alambre autofundente, y e visto unos videos de youtube, de un tecnico brazileno , que la modifico para utilizar gas, y par auqe trabajara a 220 vol, la cuestien es que es una modificacion profunda, y me saldria igual de caro si me comprar otra maquina , por ejemplo una inverte, quisiera saber como pudiera modificar esta para utilizar electrodo rebestido, sin tener que modificar transformador


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 15, 2017)

Arturo2405 dijo:


> hola amigos estube leyendo todo el foro, y quiero saber si me pueden ayudar, tengo una maquina pequena de 90 amp , de micro alambre NO utiliza gas, en mi pais no consigo ese tipo de alambre autofundente, y e visto unos videos de youtube, de un tecnico brazileno , que la modifico para utilizar gas, y par auqe trabajara a 220 vol, la cuestien es que es una modificacion profunda, y me saldria igual de caro si me comprar otra maquina , por ejemplo una inverte, quisiera saber como pudiera modificar esta para utilizar electrodo rebestido, sin tener que modificar transformador



¿Tendría posibilidades de conseguir un par, *o mejor* 3 transformadores de horno microondas?


----------



## Arturo2405 (Abr 17, 2017)

¿Tendría posibilidades de conseguir un par, o mejor 3 transformadores de horno microondas?

hola amigo yosimiro, gracias por responder, pudiera conseguir donde reparan micro ondas, a ver si tienen transformadores usados, en venta tu tienes algun proyecto, o idea que me puedas aportar, lo otro seria que no quisiera dejar perder la ora maquina, que la tengo parada de mas, de 2 anos


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 17, 2017)

Arturo2405 dijo:


> ¿Tendría posibilidades de conseguir un par, o mejor 3 transformadores de horno microondas?
> 
> hola amigo yosimiro, gracias por responder, pudiera conseguir donde reparan micro ondas, a ver si tienen transformadores usados, en venta tu tienes algun proyecto, o idea que me puedas aportar, lo otro seria que no quisiera dejar perder la ora maquina, que la tengo parada de mas, de 2 anos


















Detalle, los transformadores, *deben tener el primario en buen estado.*

Por otra parte, con esos 90A, tal vez pudieras soldar con electrodos de 1,6mm...

Pero solo tal vez.


----------



## Arturo2405 (Abr 17, 2017)

ok amigo o tubiera que modificar, todo el transformador de esa maquina para que pudiera servir, o adicinarle uno de microondas


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 17, 2017)

Arturo2405 dijo:


> ok amigo o tubiera que modificar, todo el transformador de esa maquina para que pudiera servir, o adicionarle uno de microondas



Lo que no queda claro, es de que potencia es esa microsoldadora.


Otra opción.


----------



## Arturo2405 (Abr 18, 2017)

esta bien ese video, ya que el hace la modificacion , en el secundario, para regular el voltaje para cuando tienes, que soldas


----------



## tonycuello (Abr 20, 2017)

Saludos, tenia tiempo sin dar una vuelta por acá, les comento que de fabricar un soldador de arco como la del vídeo anterior te ahorras un dinero si le fabricas un variador de frecuencia, así solo le creas un solo bobinado al secundario y le regulas la potencia con el variador conectándolo en serie al bobinado primario


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2017)

Con un Dimmer es suficiente , está posteado en éste mismo  tema y en otro tema aparte como "regulador para soldadora"


----------



## Arturo2405 (Abr 20, 2017)

OK ESTA BUENA SUS IDEAS, hoy precisamente hice pruebas . con la maquina que le comente, la mig de alambre sin gas, de 90 amp esa maquina es de corriente alterna, con electrodo de 2 mm en la posicion ede minimo, no realizo el arco electrico muy devil , en cambio en las posicion max, si realizo el arco le medi el amperaje a la maquina, lo maxiomo fueron 40 amp. 

la cuestion era modificar esta maquina, pero veo que me va salir mejor, realizar un enjendro , con transformadores , de microondas o unico que modifique el transformador de esta maquina.


----------



## tonycuello (Abr 20, 2017)

Realmente modificar tu soldador considero que es arriesgado, si puedes conseguir los trasformadores de microondas puedes realizar ese trabajo obteniedo hasta 90 amperes!


----------



## opamp (Abr 20, 2017)

Esta "un poco difícil" realizar una buena soldadora por arco revestido, stick, con una máquina diseñada para microalambre sin gas que utiliza alambre con fundente. 
Soy " el pelotudo" del vídeo que colgó yosimiro, por lo tanto te comento las diferencias básicas: arco revestido necesita como cerca de 60V en vacío para facilitar el inicio del arco, las microalambre solo tienen como 30V en vacío; otra diferencia, para la estabilidad del arco necesitas cerca de 25V, (para 90A), tu máquina está diseñada a entregar cerca de solo 18V para los 90A.
La característica de una máquina para electrodo revestido es de corriente constante, mientras la curva de una microalambre es de voltaje constante.
Saludos TercerMundistas!!
P.D.: esos carretes de alambre que necesitas se importan, no se fabrican en nuestros países.


----------



## Arturo2405 (Abr 20, 2017)

Si mis amigos tienen razon, en lo que dicen creo que me tocará, comseguir varios transformadores de micro, y realizar la máquina y pudiera hacerla de corriente directa, o oe recomiendo dan hacerla normal de corriente alterna , gracias a todos por su ayuda


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 20, 2017)

Arturo2405 dijo:


> Si mis amigos tienen razon, en lo que dicen creo que me tocará, comseguir varios transformadores de micro, y realizar la máquina y pudiera hacerla de corriente directa, o oe recomiendo dan hacerla normal de corriente alterna , gracias a todos por su ayuda



Te va a salir cara la rectificación(en comparación).

Puentes, o diodos, mínimamente duplicarán el valor de los trafos usados.



opamp dijo:


> Soy " el pelotudo" del vídeo que colgó yosimiro, por lo tanto te comento las diferencias básicas:



¿Cual de ellos?

Porque el que utiliza la palabra, parece un Argentino.


----------



## Arturo2405 (Abr 20, 2017)

Bueno haré la máquina de pura corriente alterna, con su regulación en el primario, y les cuento como me fue


----------



## tonycuello (Abr 24, 2017)

Saludos chicos, les cuento que mi padre tenía una máquina de soldar de transformador de 250 Amp AC, la cual le dio mucho uso (sobre rango de trabajo) y le quemo las bobinas del primario y la llave de encendido, como la máquina tenía ya más de 38 años decidió remplazarla por una Inverter y así probar lo último en tecnología, decidí reparar por mi cuenta y modernizar un poco ya que le tengo mucho cariño a la maquinita, les comento que ya la rebobine para que trabaje a 110v o 220v, le instale un variador de frecuencia como el que Juan José recomendó en el foro en l pagina 4 y para mejorar un poco el rendimiento le coloque 6 puentes rectificadores kbpc5010 para soldar en DC pero el problema es que no se como eliminar lo rizado o pulsante que falta ya que con capacitores electrolíticos me sale muy costoso. Solo pude costearme 2 capacitores de 10 mil microfradios a 100v  y me faltarían varios más, pero en el foro alguien (no recuerdo quien) dijo que se puede colocar un transformador pequeño como los de microondas con 50 o 60 vueltas de alambre del mismo calibre del secundrio de la máquina de soldar. Alguien me puede orientar cómo puedo alisar más la salida DC ya he aún es pulsante. Les agradezco mucho que me ayuden! Mi viejo dice que esa maquinita ya no tiene remedio pero yo la probé en alterna y derrite los electrodos mejor que nunca solo quiero solventar lo de la salida en DC ya que uso electrodos de rutilo espesificos para soldar con este tipo de corriente. Y demostrar que si se puede recuperar y mejorar este equipo y más aun cuando quedará en mi taller


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 24, 2017)

tonycuello dijo:


> Saludos chicos, les cuento que mi padre tenía una máquina de soldar de transformador de 250 Amp AC, la cual le dio mucho uso (sobre rango de trabajo) y le quemo las bobinas del primario y la llave de encendido, como la máquina tenía ya más de 38 años decidió remplazarla por una Inverter y así probar lo último en tecnología, decidí reparar por mi cuenta y modernizar un poco ya que le tengo mucho cariño a la maquinita, les comento que ya la rebobine para que trabaje a 110v o 220v, le instale un variador de frecuencia como el que Juan José recomendó en el foro en l pagina 4 y para mejorar un poco el rendimiento le coloque 6 puentes rectificadores kbpc5010 para soldar en DC pero el problema es que no se como eliminar lo rizado o pulsante que falta ya que con capacitores electrolíticos me sale muy costoso. Solo pude costearme 2 capacitores de 10 mil microfradios a 100v  y me faltarían varios más, pero en el foro alguien (no recuerdo quien) dijo que se puede colocar un transformador pequeño como los de microondas con 50 o 60 vueltas de alambre del mismo calibre del secundrio de la máquina de soldar. Alguien me puede orientar cómo puedo alisar más la salida DC ya he aún es pulsante.



Creo que uno de los que modificó soldadoras, es *el rey Julien*.

Por otra parte te digo, *no necesitas capacitores*, y tampoco bajar rizado.

Lo que se coloca, es una bobina de choque, para protejer los rectificadores.

A eso es a lo que se refieren con el transformador de microondas.

Yo todavía no lo hice, porque pensaba en lo caro de los capacitores, pero hace poco y leyendo, me di cuenta que no son necesarios.


----------



## cmontoya (Abr 25, 2017)

Hola amigos

Si yo modifico un transformador de un soldador de 160A le pongo los retificadores y la bobina y quiero colocar un amperimetro a la salida cual me recomiendan de los dos siguientes enlaces

https://es.aliexpress.com/store/product/High-Quality-300-500V-200A-AC-Voltmeter-Ammeter-Digital-LCD-Panel-Monitor-VA-Meter-Black/2804047_32780239570.html?spm=2114.04010208.3.257.VMo3y6&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10151_10068_10136_10137_10060_10138_10155_10062_10156_10154_10056_10055_10054_10059_10099_10103_10102_10096_10148_10147_10052_10053_10142_10107_10050_10051_10173_10084_10083_10119_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10181_10037_10032_10078_10079_10077_10073_10070_10123_10120_10124-10102_10120,searchweb201603_4,ppcSwitch_5&btsid=9aee85ff-fa13-4978-a71e-d4309f686a28&algo_expid=3653fe94-6a8a-4560-a0f3-3c51607ea68a-34&algo_pvid=3653fe94-6a8a-4560-a0f3-3c51607ea68a

https://es.aliexpress.com/store/product/DC-0-200V-200A-Digital-LED-Voltmeter-Ammete-Voltage-Current-Panel-Meter-Shunt/1291787_32696546014.html?spm=2114.04010208.3.40.VMo3y6&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10151_10068_10136_10137_10060_10138_10155_10062_10156_10154_10056_10055_10054_10059_10099_10103_10102_10096_10148_10147_10052_10053_10142_10107_10050_10051_10173_10084_10083_10119_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10181_10037_10032_10078_10079_10077_10073_10070_10123_10120_10124-10050,searchweb201603_4,ppcSwitch_5&btsid=9aee85ff-fa13-4978-a71e-d4309f686a28&algo_expid=3653fe94-6a8a-4560-a0f3-3c51607ea68a-5&algo_pvid=3653fe94-6a8a-4560-a0f3-3c51607ea68a


----------



## tonycuello (Abr 25, 2017)

Buen día, observa que uno es para medir en alterna y el otro es para continua así que si piensas medir en continua la solución a tu dilema es muy obvia este seria el indicado:
https://es.aliexpress.com/store/prod...3-3c51607ea68a


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2017)

El primero que tiene transformador de corriente mide ALTERNA , *me parece mejor* , luego rectificás , o no , y si rectificas pulsante , vaya a saber como funciona el otro  , ya que el otro es de CONTINUA


----------



## tonycuello (Abr 25, 2017)

yosimiro dijo:


> Creo que uno de los que modificó soldadoras, es *el rey Julien*.
> 
> Por otra parte te digo, *no necesitas capacitores*, y tampoco bajar rizado.
> 
> ...





Gracias por tu aporte, espero que el-rey-julien me eche un cable para terminar la maquinita y subir fotos de que se le ha hecho y como ha quedado solo me falta hacer el reactor o bobina de choke


----------



## cmontoya (Abr 25, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El primero que tiene transformador de corriente mide ALTERNA , *me parece mejor* , luego rectificás , o no , y si rectificas pulsante , vaya a saber como funciona el otro  , ya que el otro es de CONTINUA



Lo que me asombra es que segun el diagrama chino  conectandolo con esa resistencia no se queme y soporte 160A 

Que tan conveniente es colocarle varistores a la salida?


----------



## tonycuello (Abr 26, 2017)

Buenas tardes. Les traigo un link muy detallado de información de conversión dr soldadora de arco de AC a DC que trabaja con TIC y lleva unidad de alta frecuencia, es un maquinita Lincoln de 225amp en ac, me gusta el detalle de información que describen espero le se de ayuda quizás sea lo básico pero en cuanto pueda aportar algo mejor lo haré.
proyecto de linconl ac -dc y unidad de alta frecuenciahttp://hildstrom.com/projects/ac-225/


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 26, 2017)

cmontoya dijo:


> Lo que me asombra es que segun el diagrama chino  conectandolo con esa resistencia no se queme y soporte 160A
> 
> Que tan conveniente es colocarle varistores a la salida?




claro que si aguanta mira el tamaño de esa resistencia shunt!!!!!


----------



## opamp (Abr 27, 2017)

Hola cmontoya, si sueldas estás mirando el cordón de soldadura, obvio con la máscara de protección puesta, como podrías ver al mismo tiempo el amperímetro, además, tienes el inconveniente de la correcta lectura del meter, debido a las fluctuaciones del amperaje, propias del pulso del soldador , al consumo del propio electrodo,irregularidades del material, etc, etc. Parece ser la causa por la cual las soldadoras no traen meter.


----------



## cmontoya (Abr 28, 2017)

tonycuello dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Les traigo un link muy detallado de información de conversión dr soldadora de arco de AC a DC que trabaja con TIC y lleva unidad de alta frecuencia, es un maquinita Lincoln de 225amp en ac, me gusta el detalle de información que describen espero le se de ayuda quizás sea lo básico pero en cuanto pueda aportar algo mejor lo haré.
> proyecto de linconl ac -dc y unidad de alta frecuenciahttp://hildstrom.com/projects/ac-225/



Viendo el link que compartes vi que publican un control para el soldador pero para 220v  creo que para que funciones en 110 toca modificar R1 Y R2

Que opinan de este circuito?


----------



## Edgardo Carranza Lajud (May 2, 2017)

Hola Comunidad Buen dia, Necesito diagrama de maquina de soldar inverter
  marca daewoo modelo. DW250-1MMA.
 De antemano Gracias por la colaboración prestada.


----------



## ankara (May 4, 2017)

Buenos diaz a todos,me llego al taller una maquina soldadora inverter marca  pittbull de 180 amp. Prende luz  de peligro  no tiene potencia.recien estoy incursionando en reparacion de estas maquinas por lo mismo recurro a la comunidad para solicitarles las secuencias de pruebas que debo realizar.muchas gracias.


----------



## Pablitox (Jun 10, 2017)

Hola que tal me llamó Pablo y soy de Jujuy. Hace un mes comencé el proyecto de reparar la máquina de soldar de mi viejo. Es una Stil Selen GS 200, una maquina de soldar con núcleo de aluminio, selector a perilla de 5 intensidades con máximos y mínimos. Industria Argentina. El núcleo pesado como p*tal...

 Las derivaciones del selector estaban estañadas y la soldadura estaban desplegadas, todas soldadura frías.
El chasis corroido
Tenías 2 ruedas diferente jajaja
Tenia cables de alimentación de calibre chico y con falsos contactos 
Inclusive el chasis estaba doblado y chocaban con el selector. Un peligro.
Le agregue ventilación forzada
Pintura, soldadura 
Cambie los terminales de los cables porta electrodo y la pinza 

Ahora haciendo pruebas en máximo cortocircuitando (ya que no tenía barillas gruesas en ese momento) y midiendo con la pinza amperometríca llego a hacer un pico de 180 amp y el voltaje era de 55v.

Yo se que esto es una tontera comparado a lo que se ve en el foro y lo que algunos user logran con sus máquinas pero mejoro mucho la soldadura y la máquina. Ahora mi duda:
Yo eh visto los tutorías de este mismo tema para rectificar la corriente AC con puentes de diodos, de 55v.  Cálculo el pico de la seniodal me da mas o menos 77v rectificados. Mi duda es si hay riesgo de electrocucion con esos voltaje y si es así que puedo implementar


----------



## tonycuello (Jun 12, 2017)

Lo mas económico que puedes hacer es  rectificar con unos módulos KBPC5010 OJO LA CANTIDAD de módulos va dado por la potencia total de la maquina y no olvides agragar la bobina de inducción, choke u otro nombre de los tanto que le pueden colocar aunque también puedes agregar unos capacitares para iniciar mejor y mas rápido el arco, en el foro encontraras la información de como realizar las modificaciones, te cuento que recién hace 2 semanas queme uno de los módulos kbpc5010 que le monte a mi maquina, debido a que el la ventilación forzada se detuvo  no me fije a tiempo, para colmo el devanado primario se fundió el barniz y creo que voy a bobinar de nuevo la maquina  no creas que esas mejoras son poca cosa, todo lo que sea en pro de mejorar, aprender y el famoso DIY o Hágalo usted mismo producen una sensación de satisfacción así que adelante y no te detengas, a por las mejoras de tu equipo soldador (luego que pruebes el soldador en DC no querrás soldar con AC de nuevo  )


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 13, 2017)

tonycuello dijo:


> aunque también puedes agregar unos capacitares para iniciar mejor y mas rápido el arco,



Solo un pequeño detalle:

Los capacitores son prescindibles, y caros...


Muy caros.

De todos modos, la mejora es notable, aún sin los mismos.


----------



## Pablitox (Jun 13, 2017)

tonycuello dijo:


> Lo mas económico que puedes hacer es  rectificar con unos módulos KBPC5010 OJO LA CANTIDAD de módulos va dado por la potencia total de la maquina y no olvides agragar la bobina de inducción, choke u otro nombre de los tanto que le pueden colocar aunque también puedes agregar unos capacitares para iniciar mejor y mas rápido el arco, en el foro encontraras la información de como realizar las modificaciones, te cuento que recién hace 2 semanas queme uno de los módulos kbpc5010 que le monte a mi maquina, debido a que el la ventilación forzada se detuvo  no me fije a tiempo, para colmo el devanado primario se fundió el barniz y creo que voy a bobinar de nuevo la maquina  no creas que esas mejoras son poca cosa, todo lo que sea en pro de mejorar, aprender y el famoso DIY o Hágalo usted mismo producen una sensación de satisfacción así que adelante y no te detengas, a por las mejoras de tu equipo soldador (luego que pruebes el soldador en DC no querrás soldar con AC de nuevo  )



Ese tipo de cosas ya las sabia. Leí las 53 paginas para ver que mejoras podía hacer jejeje. El problema es a la hora de rectificar que no soy el único que usa la maquina, la usa mi papa (tiene 67 el viejo). Quiero saber si hay riesgos de electrocucion rectificando  y que medidas de seguridad puedo tomar... Saludos





yosimiro dijo:


> Solo un pequeño detalle:
> 
> Los capacitores son prescindibles, y caros...
> 
> ...


Si lo hago quizás usaría 0.1uf y uno de 100uf x 100v (o 300 o 400uf como los de televisor o balasto de lámpara bajo consumo) para eliminar el ruido y luego la bobina de choque


----------



## tonycuello (Jun 13, 2017)

Riesgo eléctrico puedes tener si le agregas los capacitores, pero  adicionándole una resistencia o una bombilla incandescente puedes hacer que luego de usar la maquina y mientras no este apagada se descarguen los capacitores


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2017)

no recomiendo los capasitores,no cambian mucho la calidad final de la soldadura 
son caros y es molesto el ruido que hacen,es como un pedorreo,perdón por la palabra ..
ademas cuando inicia el electrodo mete tremendo estruendo ,
mejor sin capasitores,solo con rectificar onda completa es mas que suficiente

PD:
yo quite unas vueltas al secundario así baje la tencion final en las pinzas 
bajo la tencion y aumento la corriente jeje


----------



## Pablitox (Jun 24, 2017)

Perdón por mi ignorancia y desconocimiento. No tengo y no consigo un transformador de microondas quemado. Tengo un estator de amoladera con el bobinadora quemado. Quisiera saber si se podría realizar la bobina de choque con el estator en forma toroidal y como debería proseguir


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 25, 2017)

Pablitox dijo:


> Perdón por mi ignorancia y desconocimiento. No tengo y no consigo un transformador de microondas quemado. Tengo un estator de amoladera con el bobinadora quemado. Quisiera saber si se podría realizar la bobina de choque con el estator en forma toroidal y como debería proseguir



y pegale unas 3 o 4 vueltas y proba


----------



## Pablitox (Jun 25, 2017)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y pegale unas 3 o 4 vueltas y proba



Ahí leí sobre un fenómeno llamado acoplamiento magnetico...
Si yo pongo la bobina de choque cerca del bobinado de la soldadora la bobina de choque no sera afectadbobina o hay que aísla ? Hay muy poca información sobre la implementación de las bobina... Mi intención es que todo el circuito rectificador quede dentro del chasis


----------



## tonycuello (Jun 26, 2017)

Tranquilo, solo coloca la bobina de choke con alambre del mismo calibre que el de la maquina (el de las derivaciones con salida a las pinzas de soldar)


----------



## Pablitox (Jun 26, 2017)

Los felicito gente del foro. Tienen gente muy colaboradora. Hasta el momento 0 quejas y siempre obtuve respuesta de alguien. Muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 30, 2017)

Pablitox dijo:


> Ahí leí sobre un fenómeno llamado acoplamiento magnetico...
> Si yo pongo la bobina de choque cerca del bobinado de la soldadora la bobina de choque no sera afectadbobina o hay que aísla ? Hay muy poca información sobre la implementación de las bobina... Mi intención es que todo el circuito rectificador quede dentro del chasis


 
yo agarre el choke en la misma carcaza de la soldadora ,pero alejada del transformador unos 30 centimetros por encima,
mi maquina es grande, el gabinete , no se que pase en gabinetes mas chicos





tonycuello dijo:


> Tranquilo, solo coloca la bobina de choke con alambre del mismo calibre que el de la maquina (el de las derivaciones con salida a las pinzas de soldar)


 
eso mismo, yo use un trozo de cable que recorte de las pinzas


----------



## José Rivero (Jul 3, 2017)

Si bien es cierto que la bobina de choque, o reactancia protege los diodos, su principal función es alisar los picos de la corriente continua pulsante de salida, recuerden que se comporta como resistencia inductiva ante los picos  produciendo un recorte por acumulación de magnetismo y cuando empiezan a bajar suelta una descarga de su energía magnética acumulada, teniendo como resultado, una salida menos ondulante, si se desea  corriente continua mas pura, se puede ayudar con condensadores, tanto en la entrada al reactor como a la salida, espero sea claro y si estoy equivocado, espero me disculpen y aclaren mis conceptos.


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 4, 2017)

Puede que ya esté aquí(no recuerdo haber leido todo el post), pero por las dudas dejo este enlace.

http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&r.../10221&usg=AFQjCNFEckcw-4BhOsjNUElcFqRpTUskaw

En este enlace anterior, no está el circuito completo.

En este otro, sí, es de la soldadora WM160XP "Vielva"

http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&r...XP.pdf&usg=AFQjCNGf54pNVlV-tGZuRwrlH-jko1wxyQ


----------



## tonecho (Jul 6, 2017)

Hola tengo una inverter ST Welding S45.13 que no enciende ninguno de los leds, el puente rectificador medido sin tensión mide bien pero con tensión no tiene ningún voltaje, he visto que éste va asociado a un relé, por lo cual me imagino que no le llega la corriente de 12v que activa ese relé, ¿alguna idea de lo que puede estar fallando?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2017)

¿ Fusible                                                  ?


----------



## tonecho (Jul 6, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Fusible                                                  ?



Me he encontrado conque esta máquina no lleva ningún fusible, la única protección que le veo es una resistencia térmica en el disipador de los tres diodos dobles STTH3003CW.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2017)

¿ Seguro que no tiene alguno escondido ?

Después de la entrada de línea y rectificación ¿ Con que tensión se cargan los electrolíticos ?


----------



## opamp (Jul 6, 2017)

Estas y muchas otras,( son iguales, solo les cambian el nombre, le ponen el nombre que más te guste ), tienen en la etapa de entrada arranque suave, ( carga lenta de los condes  ), luego se cortocircuito la resistencia de carga mediante el relay de 12V.


----------



## tonecho (Jul 7, 2017)

opamp dijo:


> Estas y muchas otras,( son iguales, solo les cambian el nombre, le ponen el nombre que más te guste ), tienen en la etapa de entrada arranque suave, ( carga lenta de los condes  ), luego se cortocircuito la resistencia de carga mediante el relay de 12V.


 
Exacto, y el problema es que le faltan los 12 voltios que activan el relé para dar paso a la tensión principal, me imagino que son dos fuentes, una principal que mueve la, por llamarla de algún modo, "fuerza bruta" de la máquina y otra secundaría que debe de alimentar la parte de control y el relé que le da paso a la otra tensión principal. Aparte de una protección térmica que lleva en el disipador de los diodos dobles STTH3003CW y que ya comprobé y da continuidad no veo por ningún lado ninguna otra protección bien sea un fusible, NTC o similar. 
Los IGBTS, en principio sin desmontar de la placa me dan continuidad entre gate y emisor, lo cual me parece raro; pero por otro lado y hasta donde yo entiendo éstos se ocupan de la parte de potencia, con lo cual la máquina debería tener tensión en esa fuente secundaria y como mínimo encender el led verde, de hecho el año pasado repare una Telwin Tecnica 141, la cual tenía los IGBTS dañados pero encendía el led verde, lo único es que no soldaba y en cuanto le cambié los IGBTS comenzó a funcionar correctamente, pero en éste caso juraría que hay algún problema más, los diodos dobles mencionados los medí y según el multímetro están correctos. Aparte en la foto 2 y 4 hay un integrado de 8 patillas al cual no logro leer su referencia para poder comprobarlo. Si alguien pudiera guiarme a través de las fotos se lo agradecería muchísimo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2017)

Quizás sabe que los IGBT están mal y entra en protección . . .


----------



## tonecho (Jul 8, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quizás sabe que los IGBT están mal y entra en protección . . .



Probaré a cambiar los IGBT a ver que pasa, pero me huele raro porque como puse arriba el año pasado reparé otra de otra marca que tenía mal los IGBT pero en esa se encendía el led verde lo único es que no soldaba ni encendía el led amarillo, en ésta en cambio no se enciende ninguno de los leds.
En la segunda foto que puse arriba de todo con un pequeño disipador negro hay un componente que parece un transistor cuya marca de componente es una f  y tiene una fila de referencia superior 1A37AN y debajo pone AN90C, lo estuve buscando por google y no encontré ninguna referencia o datasheet que contenga esa referencia para un transistor para ver que tipo de componente es y poder comprobarlo. Al llevar un disipador eso significa que es propenso a calentarse y debería comprobarlo pero no doy localizado su datasheet.


----------



## jbaezja7 (Jul 8, 2017)

Buenos días a los chicos del foro alguien tiene el diagrama de conexion de una inverter hilco hm 160 mv la han desarmado y no saben como va los cables del interruptor


----------



## Pecadoblanco (Jul 17, 2017)

Buenos dias amigo tengo una maquina de soldar marca miller maxstar 200 el cual me lanza el error help21 
en algunas ocasiones , puede prender normal y a los 10 o 20 minutos aparece el error   en mi revision eh encontrado algunos conectores sulfatados e incluso un relay el cual e limpiado los contactos , pero nada igual me sigue saliendo el mismo error, este error segun el manual indica que algun voltaje o corriente  de realimentacion ha sido detectado con el contactor apagado.  si alguien me pudiera dar una sujerencia  mas con respecto a este tipo de falla se lo agradeceria ...


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hola,

Intento arreglar un pequeño soldador invertec (Lincoln Electric 135S).










He comprobado toda la parte de fuerza y parece estar bien, arranca pero apenas da milivoltios de salida, la salida no esta en corto, la protecciones de sobretemperatura también están bien Y la fuente es de *puente completo*.

Donde me he topado con problemas es con el UC3846N






Las casillas verdes son los pines que he comprobado que están bien:

Pin 2 sale 5,12V
Pin 3 Tirado a GND
Pin 6 y 7 Interconectado sin nada mas al circuito
Pin 8 Conectado a un condensador y este a GND
Pin 9 Conectado a una resistencia y esta a GND
Pin 10 con el osciloscopio parece haber oscilación y este pin no esta conectado a nada
Pin 12 a GND
Pin 13 a 15V
Pin 15 a 15V
Pin 16 tiene GND (Este tengo duda si para activar el chip tiene que estar a + o a GND, diría que a GND)

El Pin 1, 4 y 5 no se que debe haber y Pin 14 y 11 no sale nada de PWM siempre estan a 0






Mi duda es si este chip estará malo o la parte externa no le manda la señal de activación


Gracias ...


----------



## jlaudio82 (Ago 1, 2017)

Muy buenas , tengo un problema con una maquina de soldar, el modelo es Elite ARC220 la fuente de arranque esta mala , gracias ...


----------



## jlaudio82 (Ago 1, 2017)

disculpa dos metros la verdad no sabia soy nuevo en esto , soy tecnico electrónico cualquier duda a sus ordenes


----------



## tonecho (Ago 4, 2017)

Hola amigos cambié la resistencia que lleva en la entrada que aunque visualmente se veía bien al medirla estaba abierta. También cambié un l7815cv que me daba medida rara. 
A continuación la máquina encendió, los ventiladores comenzaron a funcionar, se encendió el led verde de power pero el problema es que se queda encendido el led amarillo de temperatura y la máquina no suelda. Cambié los igbts y sigue sin soldar, medí voltaje en el transformador más grande y no hay voltaje ni en el primario ni en el secundario. Y el relé que se activa a 12v para dar paso a la tensión principal funciona porque al encender la máquina se escucha como se acciona. Los diodos dobles, en principio sin desmontar de la placa, midiéndolos con el multímetro dan valor entre la pata central y las dos de los extremos en la posición de polarización de los mismos y al invertir las puntas del multímetro no dan valor lo cual en principio me hace pensar que los mismos no están en corto o abiertos.
En las salidas de las pinzas midiendo voltaje en continua no hay voltaje alguno y la resistencia entre las salidas de las pinzas es de varios kohms.
Los dos condensadores principales reciben carga porque tras probar la máquina los he descargado con una bombilla y ésta se encendió por unos segundos.
Ésta máquina no lleva fusible resulta que lleva un varistor en serie con la resistencia grande que hay en la entrada y éste no se encuentra en corto.
 ¿Qué puede estar originando que no suelde? Gracias.


----------



## alexander nassif (Sep 25, 2017)

Es un equipo nex inv 10250; enciende pero no hay chispa; no hay nada de amperaje en la salida, se le hizo la prueba de los igbt y están buenos, no hay conexiones flojas, ni componentes quemados ...


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 25, 2017)

puede ser placa de control 
fijate que le llegue alimentacion

pone el regulador de amperaje al minimo, pone la pinza (negativo) agarrando la el cable positio (como haciendo un corto o bien con las 2 pinzas agarra un pedazo de chapa para hacer el corto, conecta la maquina y si no hay amperaje comenza a subir la perilla de regulación 
(una vez me paso con una protección que se activo y estaba todo bien)


----------



## marcemarce86 (Sep 25, 2017)

Medir resistencia dinámica en diodos de la salida, medir rd en diodos de la entrada, medir tensión de CC en condensadores de la entrada deben dar alrededor de 150vdc, medir si le llega alimentación al oscilador, por lo general son patas uno y ocho, medir los fet que no estén en corto o abiertos.Si hay operacionales medir que les lleguen alimentacíon y medir que las entradas no den corto, si ves algún optoacoplador también medirlo.


----------



## petres83 (Oct 3, 2017)

Buenas noches amigos, tengo un problema con ésta soldadora inverter Gladiator I6150/2/220m, necesito saber que son dos componentes que se quemaron en la tarjeta (creo que son resistencias) y su valor, coloco las fotos, están cerca del transistor 2SK3878.

Son dos componentes en paralelo que van al pin 3 del transistor (fuente) por la cara superior de la tarjeta.

En el recuadro amarillo va el transistor que fue retirado, en el rojo los componentes en cuestión (creo que resistencias) y en el recuadro negro iba otro componentes que salió disparado me imagino al momento de la falla.

Si me podrian ayudar, se los agradecería.

Saludos ...


----------



## interhaz (Oct 6, 2017)

tonecho dijo:


> Hola amigos cambié la resistencia que lleva en la entrada que aunque visualmente se veía bien al medirla estaba abierta. También cambié un l7815cv que me daba medida rara.
> A continuación la máquina encendió, los ventiladores comenzaron a funcionar, se encendió el led verde de power pero el problema es que se queda encendido el led amarillo de temperatura y la máquina no suelda. Cambié los igbts y sigue sin soldar, medí voltaje en el transformador más grande y no hay voltaje ni en el primario ni en el secundario. Y el relé que se activa a 12v para dar paso a la tensión principal funciona porque al encender la máquina se escucha como se acciona. Los diodos dobles, en principio sin desmontar de la placa, midiéndolos con el multímetro dan valor entre la pata central y las dos de los extremos en la posición de polarización de los mismos y al invertir las puntas del multímetro no dan valor lo cual en principio me hace pensar que los mismos no están en corto o abiertos.
> En las salidas de las pinzas midiendo voltaje en continua no hay voltaje alguno y la resistencia entre las salidas de las pinzas es de varios kohms.
> Los dos condensadores principales reciben carga porque tras probar la máquina los he descargado con una bombilla y ésta se encendió por unos segundos.
> ...




Hola, tengo varias preguntas, que voltaje de entrada es el soldador?, cuántos igbt y diodos de salida tiene? qué voltaje tiene en los capacitores grandes y de cuánto son los valores?





petres83 dijo:


> Buenas noches amigos, tengo un problema con ésta soldadora inverter Gladiator I6150/2/220m, necesito saber que son dos componentes que se quemaron en la tarjeta (creo que son resistencias) y su valor, coloco las fotos, están cerca del transistor 2SK3878.
> 
> Son dos componentes en paralelo que van al pin 3 del transistor (fuente) por la cara superior de la tarjeta.
> 
> ...




Hola, el 2SK3878 tiene un ic ó un transistor de driver?


----------



## petres83 (Oct 6, 2017)

interhaz dijo:


> Hola, tengo varias preguntas, que voltaje de entrada es el soldador?, cuántos igbt y diodos de salida tiene? qué voltaje tiene en los capacitores grandes y de cuánto son los valores?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hola, es de transistor, si puedes ver las fotos te lo agradecería para que me ayudes, por favor



Este diagrama fue lo que pude levantar de la parte que necesito


----------



## interhaz (Oct 7, 2017)

petres83 dijo:


> Hola, es de transistor, si puedes ver las fotos te lo agradecería para que me ayudes, por favor
> 
> 
> 
> Este diagrama fue lo que pude levantar de la parte que necesito



No veo el transistor driver en la tarjeta. los dos ic que tiene la tarjeta vertical deben ser los driver, dígame la referencia de esos.

Ver el archivo adjunto 160407

De dónde sacó este diagrama?


----------



## petres83 (Oct 7, 2017)

Hola, buenas noches


> No veo el transistor driver en la tarjeta. los dos ic que tiene la tarjeta vertical deben ser los driver, dígame la referencia de esos.



Fue retirado de la tarjeta, como dije en la pregunta: en el post # 1081, el transistor lo puede ver en la foto "imagen 3"




> De dónde sacó este diagrama?



El diagrama traté de levantarlo de la propia tarjeta.



> los dos ic que tiene la tarjeta vertical deben ser los driver, dígame la referencia de esos.



Los 2 integrados son: 
*PC817*: High Density Mounting Type Photocoupler
*UC3843B*:  HIGH PERFORMANCE CURRENT MODE PWM CONTROLLER


----------



## interhaz (Oct 9, 2017)

Mire este diagrama, básicamente es el mismo en todos. Revise una resistencia que va del Source del 2SK3878 a tierra(gnd) de 2.2 ohm, que debe ser una de las piezas que se quemó, de ser así el uc3843 está quemado.
¿Cuántas salidas tiene ese transformador?


----------



## petres83 (Oct 9, 2017)

interhaz dijo:


> Mire este diagrama, básicamente es el mismo en todos. Revise una resistencia que va del Source del 2SK3878 a tierra(gnd) de 2.2 ohm, que debe ser una de las piezas que se quemó, de ser así el uc3843 está quemado.
> ¿Cuántas salidas tiene ese transformador?



Buenos días,gracias por responder, encontré un diagrama parecido del mismo fabricante donde sale una resistencia de 2.2 Ohms, pero no estoy seguro de que sea esa.

En el diagrama que me envió salen 2 resistencias en paralelo que dan 2.2 Ohms, estoy en lo correcto? no veo la potencia de las mismas, en mi tarjeta ambas resistencias son SMD.

El transformador es EE25, déjeme revisar en la tarjeta cuantos devanados tiene.


----------



## interhaz (Oct 9, 2017)

En ese diagrama el driver es un transistor 8050, si revisa el circuito verá que de una u otra manera el igual al que subí, la resistencia es de baja potencia y no importa si es smd. Antes de cambiar las piezas quemadas revise que no haya corto en el resto del soldador.


----------



## chedenial (Oct 15, 2017)

Buen dia a todos , paso a comentarles que estoy reparando una soldadora inverter que tiene en corto dos diodos ultra rapidos 60APU04 (400v 60amp) 

El problema es que no consigo el componente y necesitaria un reemplazo, si alguien esta familiarizado con este tipo de componentes me daria una mano por favor ? 

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2017)

La cuestión no es buscar un reemplazo, sino encontrar un reemplazo dentro del mercado local.
Yo te diría que trates de ponerte en contacto con proveedores locales a ver que te ofrecen.

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#argentina

Estos serían buenos candidatos:
http://www.elemon.com.ar/
https://www.semak.com.ar/
http://www.rodaronline.com/


http://search.datasheetcatalog.net/key/ULTRA+FAST+DIODE


----------



## pandacba (Oct 15, 2017)

En que aparato esta puesto ese diodo? un inverter de potencia de una soldadora?


----------



## chedenial (Oct 15, 2017)

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> En que aparato esta puesto ese diodo? un inverter de potencia de una soldadora?



Está ubicado en el sector del rectificador secundario a la salida , lleva 4 en paralelo


----------



## pandacba (Oct 22, 2017)

Es el rectificador de un inverter o un transformador? fijate por ejemplo en GM electrónica, tienen una amplia variedad de rectificadores de ese tipo


----------



## chedenial (Oct 22, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Es el rectificador de un inverter o un transformador? fijate por ejemplo en GM electrónica, tienen una amplia variedad de rectificadores de ese tipo



Ya consegui el componente , por ML un poco caros.. y parecian usados -.- pero los medi y estaban en los valores normales segun el datasheet. Por suerte la maquinita vivio nuevamente 

Igual te agradezco el dato , lo tendre marcado para futuras compras.

Saludos !


----------



## JulioZarate (Oct 25, 2017)

Tengo una maquina soldadora Indura Arctig 160 que se quemó por corto circuito, la abrí y vi que los dos thermistores NTC 8D-20 estaban visiblemente quemados desarmé un poco más y midiendo pude saber que los 4 transistores GP4063D también se encontraban malos por lo que los compré desde la China y los instalé pero me encontré con otro problema y es que estos transistores están polarizados con unos diosdos zener de superficie que están abiertos pero estan borrados y no se pueden leer sus características por lo que estoy trabado y pienso que al cambiar estos 4 diodos zener uno por cada transistor ya estaría en condiciones de encender la máquina a no ser que mi inexperiencia no me haya permitido ver que otra cosa se puede haber quemado, entonces tres cosas necesito o el diagrama o plano de la máquina o si alguien sabe que diodo zener utilizar par este tipo de transistores o si alguien sabe que otra cosa se puede haber quemado (esta máquina no lleva fusible al parecer su protección son los thermistores) muy agradecido por cualquier respuesta o pregunta para indagar. ...


----------



## gabyh (Oct 27, 2017)

Por todos
Tengo un Lorch ISI 5CL con módulo de control faltante. El código de este módulo es 650.5301.0. Necesito un esquema de esta máquina a nivel de pcb o una buena foto de nueva resolución de 2 lados de este ..desde los componentes y la parte posterior del pcb.
Quiero hacer otro módulo desde 0 si encuentro un esquema de él.


----------



## adri1111 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hola, en un grupo de soldadura Praxair que tiene 2 opciones de soldadura, una para mig y otra para soldar con electrodo.  El problema es que hay una placa de diodos que en el esquema la llaman "puente rectificador auxiliar para la modalidad de electrodo", cuya salida negativa esta unida a la salida negativa del rectificador a tiristores principal (scr) y la salida positiva va a través de una resistencia de 3,9 ohm con el positivo de la placa de tiristores principal.

A la par entre el positivo y el negativo de la placa principal de tiristores hay una resistencia.  ¿La cuestión es para que sirve y cual es el funcionamiento de la placa de diodos rectificadora auxiliar y para que son las resistencias que aparecen también? ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Roberto197369 (Dic 3, 2017)

Estimados: En primer lugar, disculpen mi ignorancia. Tengo una Soldadora M & H Invert Flash 90, casi nueva. En un momento que la estaba usando un colega, cayo sobre la misma un martillo. Desde allí dejo de funcionar. He buscado el diagrama eléctrico de ésta pero no la he encontrado para saber que le puede haber ocurrido y poder arreglarla. Les agradeceria si me pueden asesorar. ...


----------



## walter tognazzolo (Dic 8, 2017)

Tengo un problema con una soldadora inverter marca RS Alemana 250 A modelo 2125, éste modelo es trifasico 400 V + neutro y el modelo anterior  RS 2120  DE 200 A es monofásico a 220V , 
el problema es que la trifasica 400V es muy cara de instalar  por eso quisiera modificar mi 2125 a trifasica 220 aunque  pierda potencia, no puedo encontrar los diagramas de ninguna de las dos  , si alguien  me puede dar una mano  se los agradesco. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2017)

Opción A , venderla (ha de ser una máquina cara) y comprar la adecuada 

Opción B , medí a cuanto carga el capacitor luego de la rectificación trifásica , quizás podría hacerse un doblador de tensión y obtener 618 Vdc


----------



## analogico (Dic 14, 2017)

tengo un trafo grande 7*7 cm de nucleo
 me da 30V en vacio y 100A cuando se pega el electrodo
pero no hace arco solo cocina los electrodos

me falta potencia  o necesito electrodos especiales?


----------



## José Rivero (Dic 15, 2017)

Te hace falta voltaje en vacío, mínimo debe ser entre 55 a 60 volts, y soldando entre 20 a 23v.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2017)

Me parece que 30 V para arrancar el arco es poco , o deberías agregarle espiras si hay lugar , o agregar un módulo de alta tensión que "chispee" para facilitar el arco.

Lee aqui mismo en éste hilo que se ha tratado eso.


----------



## analogico (Dic 15, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me parece que 30 V para arrancar el arco es poco , o deberías agregarle espiras si hay lugar , o agregar un módulo de alta tensión que "chispee" para facilitar el arco.
> 
> Lee aqui mismo en éste hilo que se ha tratado eso.




e estado buscando ese modulo en este hilo y no lo encuentro


ya le agregue espiras(awg10)  el trafo es de 24v calculo  que puedo llevarlo a 36 si bobino sobre el primario

y si bajo awg14 puedo llevarlo a poco mas  40V pero no se si aguantara la corriente  no creo y tampoco estoy seguro que funcione como para comprar el cable


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2017)

No estaba exactamente el circuito pero mas o menos si cómo implementarlo

P.D.: Los he visto en videos de Youtube de convertir soldadora común en Mig Tig o de construir una.


----------



## analogico (Dic 17, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No estaba exactamente el circuito pero mas o menos si cómo implementarlo
> 
> P.D.: Los he visto en videos de Youtube de convertir soldadora común en Mig Tig o de construir una.


 




:estudiando: lei todo el hilo pero no encontré ese modulo

encontré esto
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/101192/ _

el otro día desarme una maquina con cebador de arco
saben que es el misterioso cebador un capacitor de 4700uf 63v nada mas


y esot otro una maquinia con secundario en 3mm _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/244506/ __ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/248458/ _

y en youtube





así que no  tengo idea


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2017)

Podrias hacer varias cosas , en principio rectificar onda completa + capacitor de filtro + reactor (inductor) , ahí te irías a 40 Vdc 
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1036407/ _
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/117520/ _

Ahora se me ocurre  ¿ Hacer un ignitor PARALELO estilo de las lámparas  ?


----------



## analogico (Dic 18, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podrias hacer varias cosas , en principio rectificar onda completa + capacitor de filtro + reactor (inductor) , ahí te irías a 40 Vdc
> _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1036407/ _
> _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/117520/ _




se me complica lo del ignitor

revisando el primer hilo creo que puedo hacer esto



> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/rectificar-maquina-soldadora-8040/#post101795
> rma si, efectivamente los 2 capacitores de 2200ufx100v mas los 2 de 100nf estan conectados en paralelo a la salida de la maquina.
> es de 150A y con electrodos de 3,25 (lo maximo que el fabricante da para usar) la maquina anda perfecto, suelda de 10
> he visto maquinas que tienen como una bobina al lado del transformador, pero es el mismo nucleo, tienen la inductancia "pegada al transformador" ahora no se si es original o una modificacion
> ...


 
me parece que no lleva inductancia de todos modos si se trata de una inductancia
sin un valor especifico puedo armar una en un núcleo mas chico

pero no entiendo la disposición con la inductancia al medio
el orde de los factores alterara el producto?
Ver el archivo adjunto 131822


----------



## pandacba (Dic 18, 2017)

Otra opción es que le hagas rebobinar el trafo a monofásico 220...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2017)

Analógico , el transformador de la soldadora eléctrica debería ser de mala regulación , inductivo , digamos con espiras de más en primario y secundario, Entonces tendrás 50 V en vacío que caerán a 30 V soldando.

Cuando en una soldadora no cae la tensión y entonces "agujerea" al soldar se le agrega el "reactor" inductor en serie , eso aún a las máquinas de alterna. Habría que probar , yo creo que andaría mucho mejor en la parte de alterna antes de los díodos. Un nucleo de microondas serviría.

Sinó en el hilo hay uno hecho con una barra metálica bobinada por fuera.

Saludos !


----------



## analogico (Dic 20, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Analógico , el transformador de la soldadora eléctrica debería ser de mala regulación , inductivo , digamos con espiras de más en primario y secundario, Entonces tendrás 50 V en vacío que caerán a 30 V soldando.
> 
> Cuando en una soldadora no cae la tensión y entonces "agujerea" al soldar se le agrega el "reactor" inductor en serie , eso aún a las máquinas de alterna. Habría que probar , yo creo que andaría mucho mejor en la parte de alterna antes de los díodos. Un nucleo de microondas serviría.
> 
> ...



listo, probado y no funciona

creo que con mas faradios si funcionaria 


queda intentar con  cable mas delgado para darle mas vueltas


----------



## Guiari (Dic 26, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y he buscado por todas partes una solución a mi problema, espero que me podáis echar un cable. Y es que tengo una soldadora inverter marca Telwin modelo 125, que murió, la intenté recuperar cambiando un par de componentes uno, un semiconductor IGTB, SGW25N120, Q1 en el esquema, que estaba frito y el otro que cambié, es el semiconductor de salida, STTH6003CW, D22, en el esquema, también roto. Pero aún así, no anda, se enciende el led amarillo indicador de la activación del circuito de protección, y ni siquiera arranca el ventilador. Por supuesto, no tengo tensión de salida. He comprobado el transistor Q11, pero parece estar bien, he pensado que puede ser el circuto de control, pero yo ya me pierdo a ese nivel.....agradecería cualquier ayuda. Aporto esquemas. Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Flash2000 (Dic 26, 2017)

Guiari dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y he buscado por todas partes una solución a mi problema, espero que me podáis echar un cable. Y es que tengo una soldadora inverter marca Telwin modelo 125, que murió, la intenté recuperar cambiando un par de componentes uno, un semiconductor IGTB, SGW25N120, Q1 en el esquema, que estaba frito y el otro que cambié, es el semiconductor de salida, STTH6003CW, D22, en el esquema, también roto. Pero aún así, no anda, se enciende el led amarillo indicador de la activación del circuito de protección, y ni siquiera arranca el ventilador. Por supuesto, no tengo tensión de salida. He comprobado el transistor Q11, pero parece estar bien, he pensado que puede ser el circuto de control, pero yo ya me pierdo a ese nivel.....agradecería cualquier ayuda. Aporto esquemas. Muchas gracias de antemano.



Hola.
¿tenes los 24Vdc entre TP2 y TP1?
¿El termico ST1 esta bueno (es el de Q1)?
¿Q8 esta bueno?  Q8 alimenta a U2 que a su vez dispara a Q6, el cual hace funcionar a Q1. Todo esto si tenes 24Vdc. 
Hay 2 posibles fuentes de alimentacion (segun entiendo). Una es por medio del rectificador D1 y las resistencias R13, R14 y R15, R4 y D13. Esta fuente andaria con solo conectar el equipo. Luego tenes la de Q11 que funciona cuando el transformador esta andando. 

Tengo la misma idea que vos que pueda ser el circuito de control. La señal que activa el led amarillo es VDC+ , 24v y Alarm. Alarm justo viene del optoacoplador.
Q11 no te va a entregar nada  (24vdc ) mientras no funcione el transformador por medio de Q1. Por eso no enciende el ventilador ( V1 supongo).

Saludos.


----------



## Guiari (Dic 29, 2017)

Flash2000 dijo:


> Hola.
> ¿tenes los 24Vdc entre TP2 y TP1?
> ¿El termico ST1 esta bueno (es el de Q1)?
> ¿Q8 esta bueno?  Q8 alimenta a U2 que a su vez dispara a Q6, el cual hace funcionar a Q1. Todo esto si tenes 24Vdc.
> ...



Hola!!, gracias por el cable!!, he estado comprobando y no tengo 24v, sino 29v. El térmico ST1 está bueno y si, es de Q1. Entre las patillas 5 y 7 del U2 no tengo tensión, por lo que Q8 parece roto. La medida entre emisor de Q8 y masa (patilla 5 de U2) es de 29v, entre colector y masa 0v y entre base y masa 12.8v.... voy a cambiar el Q8, a ver... me pondré las gafas, porque es la mitad de un grano de arroz, jeje....ya contaré como ha ido.... La tensión de 29v, me mosquea, creo que tendría que comprobar esto vaya a que termine quemando algún integrado, aunque supongo que al ser de 30v el zéner D13, regulará dentro de los márgenes, no sé.......Estoy abierto a cualquier comentario. Saludos.


----------



## chedenial (Dic 29, 2017)

Buenas tardes a todos estimados , hoy necesito de vuestra sabiduria.. les comento que tengo una soldadora Solter 2220 Pro a reparar, la maquinita cuando encendia marcaba codigos de error , al desarmarla tenia los IGBT (G4PC50W) en corto y uno de los sectores un transistor PNP (bcp53) con el colector en la placa marcada con quemadura.

La cuestion es que desolde los capacitores de 470uf 470v y todos marcan 545uf con ESR 0.14 , Probe todos los IGBT que no estaban en corto con la prueba del "foco y el dedo en el gatillo" y funcionaban bien, reemplace los IGBT en corto , al igual que el bcp53 y al encenderla, fue una explosion espectacular de todos los IGBT nunca los habia visto explotar =/

Compre nuevos IGBT y esta vez desolde todo de la placa para medir , tiene dos rsistencias SMD100 abiertas el mismo BCP53 quemado, y tambien quemados diodos ultra rapidos SFAF1608G (lleva 4)

Subo fotos de la placa con todos los componentes desoldados en la parte de los IGBT donde se puede ver la quemadura donde va el bcp53 (PNP) y otra con los componenetes sin los IGBT ni los diodos ultra rapidos

Mi consulta caballeros es la siguiente.

Que pudo causar la explosion de todos los IGBT ??

Compre diodos ultra rapidos RUR3060 ( 30amp ) para reemplazar los SFAF1608g ( 15amp ) (planeo aislar el catodo del disipador con mica) Será factible el reemplazo ?

Espero no estar desvituando el hilo 

Agradecere cualquier comentario al respecto ya que los IGBT son bastante caros y no tengo presupuesto para comprarlos nuevamente


----------



## Flash2000 (Dic 29, 2017)

Guiari dijo:


> Hola!!, gracias por el cable!!, he estado comprobando y no tengo 24v, sino 29v. El térmico ST1 está bueno y si, es de Q1. Entre las patillas 5 y 7 del U2 no tengo tensión, por lo que Q8 parece roto. La medida entre emisor de Q8 y masa (patilla 5 de U2) es de 29v, entre colector y masa 0v y entre base y masa 12.8v.... voy a cambiar el Q8, a ver... me pondré las gafas, porque es la mitad de un grano de arroz, jeje....ya contaré como ha ido.... La tensión de 29v, me mosquea, creo que tendría que comprobar esto vaya a que termine quemando algún integrado, aunque supongo que al ser de 30v el zéner D13, regulará dentro de los márgenes, no sé.......Estoy abierto a cualquier comentario. Saludos.



Hola.
Estoy trantando de hacer memoria de lo que vi el otro dia.... 
Los 29V estan bien porque no hay regulacion. ST1 ok (lo de Q1 era para guiarte donde estaba  )
En U2 no tenes tension porque a Q8 te lo activa U1B
Lo de los 29v esta diseñado asi. Parece que es como una tension de StandBy hasta que comienza a funcionar la fuente.
Si fuera que la tuviese aca, desconecto el trafo, le mando la tension con una fuente externa y empiezo a inyectarle señales en distintos lugares. Pero para eso hay que tener cuidado y ver que se puede desconectar y tratar de no hacer macanas. Asi he hecho con otros circuitos, por ejemplo con una UPS ( que ahora se me viene a la mente ).
Uno de los componentes a medir seria U2, trataria de hacerlo funcionar tratando de aislarlo en el circuito removiendo algunos componentes para no afectar ( o hacer funcionar ) el resto de la placa.
Pero si decis que los transistores son tan pequeños.
Si se me ocurre algo comento.
Saludos.


----------



## julioDJ (Ene 11, 2018)

Hola buenos días... Estoy teniendo un problema con una soldadora zx7-250... Al empezar a soldar marca inmediatamente alta temperatura con solo dar un pequeño chispazo... Alta temperatura no es porque los disipadores están fríos. En vacío la soldadora da 60v aprox. Y lo increíble es que según como se ponga la potencia es como se apaga o no... Tengo la idea de que puede ser una falla en el sistema de control pero no se... Cualquier ayuda se agradece..  Gracias!!


----------



## interhaz (Ene 14, 2018)

chedenial dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos estimados , hoy necesito de vuestra sabiduria.. les comento que tengo una soldadora Solter 2220 Pro a reparar, la maquinita cuando encendia marcaba codigos de error , al desarmarla tenia los IGBT (G4PC50W) en corto y uno de los sectores un transistor PNP (bcp53) con el colector en la placa marcada con quemadura.



Hola. Los diodos son para proteger los IGBT los cuales deben ser de 15A por aquello de la velocidad. mire si los diodos que están en el secundario del transformador están midiendo bien.



julioDJ dijo:


> Hola buenos días... Estoy teniendo un problema con una soldadora zx7-250... Al empezar a soldar marca inmediatamente alta temperatura con solo dar un pequeño chispazo... Alta temperatura no es porque los disipadores están fríos. En vacío la soldadora da 60v aprox. Y lo increíble es que según como se ponga la potencia es como se apaga o no... Tengo la idea de que puede ser una falla en el sistema de control pero no se... Cualquier ayuda se agradece..  Gracias!!



Fotos de la tarjeta.


----------



## chedenial (Ene 14, 2018)

interhaz dijo:


> Hola. Los diodos son para proteger los IGBT los cuales deben ser de 15A por aquello de la velocidad. mire si los diodos que están en el secundario del transformador están midiendo bien.



Estimado muchas gracias por responder, al final reemplace los BCP , las resistencias abiertas y los IGBT , funciono bien por suerte usando los diodos de 30A en lugar de los de 15A porque no los pude conseguir.

Lo que si noté fue que no suelda como antes, la estabilidad de arco no es la misma con electrodos especiales, sí con electrodos comunes, la tension de vacio que entrega es de 58 Voltios mas o menos que es lo correcto. aun asi no estoy del todo conforme.

Tendra que ver con los diodos de reemplazo ? 

Saludos !


----------



## julioDJ (Ene 16, 2018)

Acá adjunto las imágenes... Visiblemente no hay ningún componente dañado...


----------



## Goliath011 (Ene 17, 2018)

julioDJ dijo:


> Acá adjunto las imágenes... Visiblemente no hay ningún componente dañado...



Mide los diodos de salida, creo puede haber uno en corto o con fuga, se encuentran en el disipador solo que se ven en la foto, en el disipador doble están los IGBT, saludos y suerte.


----------



## julioDJ (Ene 17, 2018)

Gracias por la ayuda! Ya los medí pero parecen estar bien ya que en un sentido marcan infinita resistencia y en el otro una bastante baja lo que se supone debe hacer un diodo... Son 6 diodos dobles soldados en paralelo... Lo más curioso es que a baja potencia funciona especialmente con un cable fino en la salida pero a alta potencia se pone en "alta temperatura"


----------



## cmontoya (Ene 23, 2018)

Hola comunidad

En mi pais venden soldadores inverter de los cuales viene con una sola targeta o 3

Si fueras a escojer un soldador nuevo cual escojerian el de una targeta o el de 3 y por que?


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 24, 2018)

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola comunidad
> 
> En mi pais venden soldadores inverter de los cuales viene con una sola targeta o 3
> 
> Si fueras a escojer un soldador nuevo cual escojerian el de una targeta o el de 3 y por que?



Mientras te responden los que más saben, yo te digo que basándome en el sentido común elegiria la de 3, porque deben ser módulos, entonces se puede determinar más facil las funciones de cada parte.


----------



## interhaz (Ene 27, 2018)

julioDJ dijo:


> Acá adjunto las imágenes... Visiblemente no hay ningún componente dañado...



Ya lo reparó?

viene doble voltaje?

un diodo de la salida está malo?


----------



## cmontoya (Feb 14, 2018)

Hola amigos
Navegando por el internet me encontré con esta sorpresa que les comparto, al parecer uno ya puede hacer su propio inverte de 250A y sale más económica
Viendo el video me entusiasme tanto que lo busque para comprarme una tarjeta de esas  pero al encontrarla me desilusione mucho no por el costo si no por que trabaja en 220V lastimosamente en mi país manejamos 110V  entonces no hay forma de utilizarla  también encontré una que trabaja con 110V pero ya sale muy cara sale más económica comprarlo hecho

En las ferreterías venden estos soldadores y yo tratando de echar ojo a los soldadores de la marca furius, ena Power, Elite o similar trato de ver que es una tarjeta igual ala del video pero no estoy seguro ya que los vendedores no dejan ver las tarjetas ni nada solo lo que alcanzo a ver por las rejillas. 
Algún compañero tiene estos soldadores que trabajen a 110v para que me comparta la foto de la tarjeta  ya que tengo el presentimiento que hacen algunas  fabricas que compra una tarjeta en la china hace una caja pones una marca cualquiera o hasta ponen un estiquer de lincon chiveado y cobran  descaradamente 

Tarjeta que aparece en el video

https://es.aliexpress.com/store/product/welding-machine-board-of-ZX7-250-IGBT-PCB-Single-board-for-dc-inverter-welder-AC220V-intelligent/714306_32622140308.html?spm=a219c.12010612.0.0.52db7c32ciegOg

Tarjeta que trabaja con 110V
https://es.aliexpress.com/store/product/Env-o-libre-placa-de-la-m-quina-de-soldadura-ARC-160-IGBT-Sola-tarjeta-profesional/714306_32834365878.html?spm=a219c.12010612.0.0.28587c32iOln0y

Video


----------



## Herculano (Feb 27, 2018)

buen día
tengo una maquina de soldar weco, ella trabaja, pero solo tienes 9 vdc en la salida


----------



## luis cercado (Mar 22, 2018)

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos
> Navegando por el internet me encontré con esta sorpresa que les comparto, al parecer uno ya puede hacer su propio inverte de 250A y sale más económica
> Viendo el video me entusiasme tanto que lo busque para comprarme una tarjeta de esas  pero al encontrarla me desilusione mucho no por el costo si no por que trabaja en 220V lastimosamente en mi país manejamos 110V  entonces no hay forma de utilizarla  también encontré una que trabaja con 110V pero ya sale muy cara sale más económica comprarlo hecho
> 
> ...




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 22, 2018

hola buenos dias, por favor me pueden regalar la informacion, donde puedo comprar estas tarjetas..? gracias


----------



## cmontoya (Abr 2, 2018)

luis cercado dijo:


> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 22, 2018
> 
> hola buenos dias, por favor me pueden regalar la informacion, donde puedo comprar estas tarjetas..? gracias


 

De la forma que ami me toca es comprarla por alliexpress y esperar un mes a que me lleguen solo se puede comprar en internet en esa pagina ya que para muchos fabricantes no es negocion que la gente compre la tarjeta en ves de un equipo completo.

Te doy el link de la tienda de la empresa que las vende 
YdtExpress Store - Las pequeñas órdenes Tienda Online, venta caliente  y más en Aliexpress.com | Grupo Alibaba
En la cual puedes encontral PCB para mma, tic, y mig y hasta para que uno arme su propio plasma    en mi caso el problema que tengo es que casi todo es para 220V y no se si una tarjeta de esas me sirvan para los 110v  no se cual sera su caso.
Saludos.


----------



## interhaz (Abr 3, 2018)

Herculano dijo:


> buen día
> tengo una maquina de soldar weco, ella trabaja, pero solo tienes 9 vdc en la salida



Si está trabajando, qué pasa que tenga 9v?
Según el modo seleccionado da un voltaje diferente sin carga.


----------



## fenix el solitario (Abr 21, 2018)

Hola a todos, espero ahora si publicar en el lugar correcto ya que aun no le entiendo muy bien a esto de los foros. Pues bien curioseando en el youtube encontré este vídeo que me dejo "literal", con la boca abierta y deseando ese aparatito para miguelito,  espero les guste tanto como a mi.
Espero no infringir alguna regla del foro con esto y si es asi mil disculpas, soy nuevo en esto de los foros. de antemano gracias.







	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 21, 2018



cmontoya dijo:


> De la forma que ami me toca es comprarla por alliexpress y esperar un mes a que me lleguen solo se puede comprar en internet en esa pagina ya que para muchos fabricantes no es negocion que la gente compre la tarjeta en ves de un equipo completo.
> 
> Te doy el link de la tienda de la empresa que las vende
> YdtExpress Store - Las pequeñas órdenes Tienda Online, venta caliente  y más en Aliexpress.com | Grupo Alibaba
> ...



Tal vez, no se, se me ocurre podrías mandarte hacer o fabricar tu mismo un transformador de subida, que te lleve a los 220 ac y ahí conectar tu inverter, si estoy equivocado por favor corregidme gracias


----------



## ljcarballo (Abr 21, 2018)

Buenos días, a ver si me podéis echar una mano y alguien sabe que es lo que muestro en la fotografía, se trata de un grupo de soldar de la marca Wurth, el modelo es master ESI 150, los síntomas es que no funde bien los electrodos y a medio electrodo salta la protección que tiene y deja de funcionar.

Publico  fotos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2018)

ljcarballo dijo:


> Buenos dias, a ver si me podeis echar una mano y alguien sabe que es lo que muestro en la fotografia, se tratal de un grupo de soldar de la marca Wurth, el modelo es master ESI 150, los sintomas es que no funde bien los electrodos


¿ De que diámetro ?


> Y a medio electrodo salta la proteccion que tiene y deja de funcionar.


¿ Medio electrodo soldando de forma ininterrumpida ?


----------



## ljcarballo (Abr 21, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ De que diámetro ?
> 
> ¿ Medio electrodo soldando de forma ininterrumpida ?


Los electrodos de 2,5. Lo he intentado de las dos formas y el resultado es el mismo, de todas formas por poco que he soldado se nota cuando el electrodo no se funde como se tiene que fundir, poniendo el potenciometro a la corriente adecuada.


----------



## cmontoya (Abr 21, 2018)

fenix el solitario dijo:


> Hola a todos, espero ahora si publicar en el lugar correcto ya que aun no le entiendo muy bien a esto de los foros. Pues bien curioseando en el youtube encontré este vídeo que me dejo "literal", con la boca abierta y deseando ese aparatito para miguelito,  espero les guste tanto como a mi.
> Espero no infringir alguna regla del foro con esto y si es asi mil disculpas, soy nuevo en esto de los foros. de antemano gracias.
> 
> 
> ...



Ya sali de ese dilema esta semana hubo una promoción de un soldador completo en Mercado Libre por su tal Ciber-Lunes  y lo compré para 110v, me salió por 83 dolares  y ya lo puse a funcionar y quedé satisfecho.




ljcarballo dijo:


> Los electrodos de 2,5. Lo he intentado de las dos formas y el resultado es el mismo, de todas formas por poco que he soldado se nota cuando el electrodo no se funde como se tiene que fundir, poniendo el potenciometro a la corriente adecuada.



Puede ser que la pinza de masa esté sulfatada o que se haya totiado muchos hilos de cables,  sería bueno probarlo con otra pinza y portaelectrodo, también puede ser que en su interior no está bien conectado o sulfatado o safó alguna de las dos terminales (+ -) y por último puede ser una soldadura falsa que esté en la zona de los rectificadores de salida o en alguna parte de dicha tarjeta, convendría resoldarla toda, revisar los condensadores y cambiar potenciómetro

Saludos


----------



## fenix el solitario (Abr 22, 2018)

Hola a todos.Pudiera ser posible esto?. que opinan?


----------



## opamp (Abr 22, 2018)

Por  aquí, Lima-Perú, empleo el BTA80 a 800V, se pueden colocar en paralelo los triac's pero tienes que aumentar el R-C, en este caso de paralelaje , el R-C se aumenta para hacer  más lenta la disminución del voltaje entre A1y A2 de los triacs que conducen más rápido y darle tiempo a los triac's más lentos de poder entrar en coducción.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2018)

fenix el solitario dijo:


> Hola a todos, espero ahora si publicar en el lugar correcto ya que aun no le entiendo muy bien a esto de los foros. Pues bien curioseando en el youtube encontré este vídeo que me dejo "literal", con la boca abierta y deseando ese aparatito para miguelito,  espero les guste tanto como a mi.
> Espero no infringir alguna regla del foro con esto y si es asi mil disculpas, soy nuevo en esto de los foros. de antemano gracias.


 
Hermosa soldadura ! , ojo que es para  trabajarla el 45% del tiempo


----------



## fenix el solitario (Abr 26, 2018)

MMM ok ,bueno, cada que publico algo me censuran por hacerlo de manera incorrecta, en lugar de orientarte, te cierran tu post a nuevas respuestas, opto por no publicar mas. total nada se pierde, gracias alas personas que amablemente contestaron, BYEEEEE.


----------



## alen (Jun 1, 2018)

Tengo una motosoldadora Mosa que no suelda, revise la parte eléctrica y tenia los capacitores trifásicos explotados, se los cambie pero sigue sin soldar. Si alguien fuera tan amable de ayudarme a resolver este problema, con su experiencia, puede ser que le halla ocurrido lo mismo pero en otra motosoldadora de marca diferente pero bajo los mismos principios. Si me pudieran aclarar para que se utilizan los capacitores en esta motosoldadora. Bueno espero su ayuda gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2018)

alen dijo:


> Tengo una motosoldadora Mosa que no suelda, revise la parte eléctrica y tenia los capacitores trifásicos explotados, se los cambie pero sigue sin soldar. Si alguien fuera tan amable de ayudarme a resolver este problema, con su experiencia, puede ser que le halla ocurrido lo mismo pero en otra motosoldadora de marca diferente pero bajo los mismos principios. Si me pudieran aclarar para que se utilizan los capacitores en esta motosoldadora. Bueno espero su ayuda gracias.


¿ Y que mas revisaste ?
¿ MOSFET ?
¿ Diodos ?
¿ Placa controladora ?


----------



## alen (Jun 1, 2018)

Bueno en estos momento voy a revisar los diodos rectificadores, parecen ser de selenio. No cuento con el diagrama eléctrico de la motosoldadora Mosa TS500PS


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2018)

alen dijo:


> Bueno en estos momento voy a revisar los diodos rectificadores, *parecen ser de selenio*. No cuento con el diagrama eléctrico de la motosoldadora Mosa TS500PS


*NO *creo 
El selenio como rectificador se dejó de emplear hace mucho tiempo, por ineficiente y cancerígeno.

¿ Entiendes algo de electrónica ?

En caso negativo lleva la máquina a un service especializado, puede que tu intento de reparación sea mas dañino que el fallo original de la máquina.


----------



## alen (Jun 1, 2018)

Si entiendo de electrónica, necesito algún criterio para comparar, a lo mejor ya alguien le ha pasado algo parecido y me ahorro un tiempo en revisar y voy directo al grano. Gracias por su contribución.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2018)

alen dijo:


> Si entiendo de electrónica, necesito algún criterio para comparar, a lo mejor ya alguien le ha pasado algo parecido y me ahorro un tiempo en revisar y voy directo al grano. Gracias por su contribución.


Si no identificas un rectificador de selenio estás en problemas.
La soldadora puede tener decenas de posibilidades de inconvenientes, por la cuales no suelda.
Para identificarlos hay que tomar mediciones, hacer controles, Etc.

¿ Mediste si hay tensión de excitación ?


----------



## carlosenati (Jun 3, 2018)

hola alen revisa el generador si te esta entregando el voltaje adecuado y tambien la bateria ,segun revise de manera rapida por que no tuve tiempo de analizar a detalle el esquema veo que parecer tambien trabaja con scr si mas nome equivoco seguramente para controlar de mejor manera la intensidad , revisa el shunt soldaduras frias o algun sistema de protección ya sea thermistores o algun fusible .dejare algun esquema aca y el enlace del pdf que lo saque lo quise subir pero era muy grande.www.mosa.it/en/ajax/index/download-digital-assets?id...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2018)

carlosenati dijo:


> el enlace del pdf que lo saque lo quise subir pero era muy grande.www.mosa.it/en/ajax/index/download-digital-assets?id...


 
Con dos exploradores distintos me da :

*404: Page not found.*


----------



## carlosenati (Jun 3, 2018)

Disculpen  es raro por que de ese enlace me descarga bien ,pero cuando lo inserto aca sale el error mejor dejo en link directo de la pagina donde viene  el manual completo aunque esta en italiano, solo dar click en manual y le descarga   TS 500 PS BC 60Hz


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2018)

Ahora si se ve


----------



## lomadelalata (Jun 8, 2018)

alen dijo:


> Tengo una motosoldadora Mosa que no suelda, revise la parte eléctrica y tenia los capacitores trifásicos explotados, se los cambie pero sigue sin soldar. Si alguien fuera tan amable de ayudarme a resolver este problema, con su experiencia, puede ser que le halla ocurrido lo mismo pero en otra motosoldadora de marca diferente pero bajo los mismos principios. Si me pudieran aclarar para que se utilizan los capacitores en esta motosoldadora. Bueno espero su ayuda gracias.



Hola disculpa la demora, pero ya no entro demasiado al foro.

Te cometo, tu equipo es un generador electrico de excitacion por capacitores. lo cual significa que no tiene rotor bobinado, como las motosoldadoras industriales. 
Esa clase de equipos son basicamente generadores a los cuales se les agrega un bobinado de bajo voltage, el cual mediante scr (en este caso)rectifican y controlan la corriente de soldadura. Osea si volaron los capacitores, medi continuidad en todo el estator y mediante un megger o medidor de aislacion de 1kv, verifica que no este a masa ningun bobinado.


----------



## alen (Jun 13, 2018)

Hola y gracias a todos los amigos del foro que de una forma u otra contribuyo en la aclaración sobre la moto soldadora Mosa, gracias carlosenati por los diagramas y el link referido a estos, gracias también para lomadelalata por la explicación del funcionamiento. Bueno ya resolví el problema de la motosoldadora, está soldando muy bien. Me tome el tiempo y con los consejos de ustedes me di a la tarea de encontrar la falla haciendo las mediciones. Antes todo quiero aclarar que los rectificadores no son de selenio, pensé que lo eran porque la forma que tienen se parecían, más mi falta de experiencias en estas máquinas de soldar lo asocie a los de selenio. Bueno después de todas las revisiones posibles me di cuenta que un cable de la tarjeta de control estaba abierto, producto al sulfato más las vibración de la máquina, en cuanto los soldé hicimos una prueba y la máquina empezó a trabajar sin problemas.

Ah, la foto de los diodos de selenio que expuse es para que vieran la similitud con los de la maquina.


----------



## Lincolnalvaro (Ago 13, 2018)

Placa filtro motor contiene 2 condensadores, un inductor y creo que un diodo . Alguien conoce éste tipo de devanador . Necesito saber su función de la placa cuyo nombre dice filter motor


----------



## SDNIC (Sep 3, 2018)

Tengo una máquina de soldar Mundial 300, por electrodo revestido de 110v Ac
Mi pregunta es porque no quiere soldar, enciende el ventilador, y el electrodo hace la chispa.
Ya utilice diferentes tipos de electrodos y medí el voltaje de entrada


----------



## diegovalenzisi (Oct 1, 2018)

hola a todos
tengo una soldadora lincoln, la cual tiene un problema de control de potencia. Esta suelda solo en la potencia mínima de cada escala de potencia, es decir que ignora el control fino de potencia, el cual es realizado por una placa a base de SCRs.
me contacte con el soporte de lincoln electric USA, y me dieron el wiring diagram y un esquemático de la placa de control.
En el esquemático de la placa de control L-5271 estan ocultos con carteles sobreimpresos los valores y/o números de partes de los componentes.....


Tambien tengo el wiring de la maquina
No se mucho de electronica pero midiendo hasta el momento encontre que los dos SCRs (scr3 yscr4) no funcionan y dos capacitores tampoco (C10 y C11). no encuentro esos scrs
Ahora estoy por medir los transistores, o al menos eso creo que son... serian los Q1, QU2, Q3,Q4,Q5. los cuales en el esquemático no están indicados y por los números que vi sobre la placa no los encuentro en google.
Q1 Q3  dice GEG9 4-34
QU2 dice X5J50 GE 840
Q4 dice GEJ8 4-32
Q5 dice 704-7 T1023 o T1923
las anoteciones sobre la laca las puso alguien de otro foro en usa con un problema similar, a el solo le funcionaba a plena potencia la maquina, no se si esos reemplazos son los adecuados.
el tema es que si estos componentes no andan, no tengo idea con que reemplazarlos.
Voy a seguir con este tema y voy a ir actualizando.
Obviamente se acepta todo tipo se sugerencias!!!!


----------



## Reynerio (Oct 3, 2018)

Hola a todos: Poseo una máquina de soldar CT-416 que la presté a un amigo y le daño un capacitor de la fuente. Ahora despues de sustituirle el mismo no trabaja y suena extraño cuando se conecta a la AC. Si alguien me cediera el diagrama eléctrico de la misma y algún consejo de reparación  le estaré agradecido.


----------



## Joanga (Oct 10, 2018)

Hola, tengo una 
Fronius 1400 v1.1 y tengo una de las bobinas de salida completamente achicharrada, es de cable multi hilo, queria saber su valor o forma de restaurarla.
 Un saludo


----------



## Leyda (Oct 15, 2018)

JJohnnyV dijo:


> Tengo una Miller 250 XMT 350 CC/CV malograda, alguien tendria el manual de reparacion.


Entra a la pagina de Miller y con el código y el modelo de la máquina encuentras el manual del operador.

Buenos dias, estoy reparando una maquina de soldar inverter y necesito un diagrama eléctrico de Power Circuit ya que el circuito que tengo es el esquema de bloque eléctrico, también necesito el driver circuit, protección circuit, control circuit y hf circuit , ¿quien me podría ayudar con lo solicitado?, espero su respuesta, de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## MERCURY3 (Oct 25, 2018)

navigator098 dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Tengo una soldadora Fronius Transpocket 1400. Esta máquina me la dieron ya que su destino era la basura.
> 
> ...


Hola navigator098: 
Acabo de leer el tema que publicaste en Mayo de 2015 y me ha llamado la atención que el transcurso de la avería de tu máquina de soldar coincide exactamente con el de mi máquina, idéntica a la tuya: la dejé a un buen amigo y cuando me la devolvió, el proceso para soldar, coincidía con el de la tuya. La llevé a la tienda donde la había comprado y me dijeron que era mejor que comprase otra, pero como no vivo de eso, la dejé para otra ocasión.
Mi pregunta: ¿puedes informarme como solucionaste el problema? Tengo buenos conocimientos de electrónica (algo antiguos), pero aún me defiendo; no obstante voy "pez" en los "inverters" y antes de meter manos en lo desconocido mi _modus operandi_ siempre fué buscar información.
Por este motivo recurro a ti: He visitado todos los sitios a los que tú nos has redirigido; vi que los alemanes no lo tenían muy claro y desconozco, también, si solucionaron definitivamente el problema (desconozco el alemán y los traductores no se ajustan demasiado a la terminología técnica).
El servicio técnico FRONIUS, llego a ofrecerme una máquina nueva (apta para generadores), contra pago de 600 € + máquina averiada ... Era una buena máquina (fue un capricho de jubilado que ahora no puedo permitirme), ahora con algunos conocimientos sobre _inverter_ me gustaría reutilizar, por eso insisto en mi pregunta ¿como solucionaste el problema?
Muchas gracias y un saludo de 

MERCURY3


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2018)

Ese es su único mensaje y su última visita fué 12 días después , el  28 de Mayo de 2015 .

No creo que conteste . . .


----------



## MERCURY3 (Oct 26, 2018)

Muchas gracias, DOSMETROS. Por intentarlo, nada se pierde

Un saludo de 

MERCURY3


----------



## savad (Nov 8, 2018)

Alguno tiene experiencia con la máquina de soldar para joyeros Pro-Craft No. 54.050 (115Vac)?

Es una máquina de soldadura x punto (ac), con transformador con secundario de 48 espiras de alambre # 6

De acuerdo a su placa proporciona hasta 30 A @ 1000W no continuos. Quisiera comvertirla para que funcione como una soldardora de pulsos (ac) y evitar que se queme por mantener  por mucho tiempo  el switch de pedal activado



Me gustaria ponerle un Arduino Nano para desplegar la corriente y ajustar los parametros de control
del rectificador a base de SCR's en el pimario del transformador. Algo como este diagrama a bloques:


----------



## savad (Nov 12, 2018)

Aquí les dejo el prototipo de la Lista de tareas que quiero que realice el Arduino. 
El control sera un Triac en el primario del transformador y se controla con precisión la corriente RMS de soldado
(ya se que se puede usar un dimmer, con una serie de timers (555), pero es un buen proyecto controlarlo
con un Arduino nano y un LCD-keyboard shield ... ademas bastante económico.

Voy a utilizar un Sistema Operativo de Tiempo Real (RTOS), para simplificar la programación en lugar de una máquina de estados.  La gran ventaja del RTOS es la asignación de prioridades a las tareas y que estas son organizadas y ejecutadas por el despachador de tareas del RTOS. Lo cual da mucha flexibilidad y permite el control exacto de la ejecución de las Tareas (A tiempo). Ademas, voy a usar otro micro (PIC16F54) en sincronía con el nano para las tareas de baja prioridad (Actualización del display, revisión y decodificación de teclado, transmisión de datos del LOG por el puerto serie), para no saturar el nano … claro incrementa el costo pero solo por $0.54 US que es el costo de un PIC.
Pienso usar un DAC externo de 10-bit de resolución, en lugar del que trae internamente el Arduino por factor de tiempo de conversión (muy lento en el Arduino), para sensar la corriente de soldado. Y la conversión del valor de corriente sensado a RMS, lo hare por software (por costo del hardware).

Cualquier comentario y/o aportación serán bienvenidas.   

Lista de tareas Soldadora Pro-Craft:

Despliega Pantalla de inicio en LCD
Despliega Menú principal
Lee de la EEPROM  arreglo de parámetros
Despliega Submenú seleccionado en menú principal
Revisa teclado y decodifica tecla oprimida si la hubo
Habilita interrupciones
Cruce zero
ADC dato listo
Actualiza Timers después de interrupción cruce zero
Envía pulso de inicio de conversión al ADC
Lee ADC, si interrupción ADC dato listo es activada
Calcula valor promedio RMS
Actualiza valor de corriente promedio en Display LCD
Actualiza arreglo de parámetros
Guarda en EEPROM arreglo de parámetros
Calcula valor RMS del medio-ciclo de trabajo
Transfiere valor RMS del medio-ciclo de trabajo
 Transfiere valor RMS del medio-ciclo de trabajo
Actualiza valor corriente en LCD
 Calcula ángulo de disparo para siguiente medio-ciclo
 Convierte ángulo de disparo a tiempo de disparo
Envía pulso de disparo a thyristor


Opcional: Se envía al log el valor del tiempo real y la corriente RMS del medio-ciclo. Y se transmite por el puerto serie el campo (arreglo) del log.
 Obtén tiempo del RTC
Ajusta arreglo del Log
Guarda en EEPROM arreglo de Log
Inicializa puerto serie
Envía arreglo del Log por puerto serie


----------



## Leyda (Nov 21, 2018)

Buenos dias, tengo una maquina Miller Dialarc 250 AC/DC su falla es que no regula, probe la continuidad de los cables que se conectan con el reóstato y tienen continuidad, lo que pienso que puede ser es que debo cambiar el reóstato, solo necesito que me confirmen si estoy en lo cierto.

Ya tengo el manual y la respuesta es que el fusible de sobrecarga CB1 puede estar abierto, dice que lo presione y listo, en mi caso tengo que cambiarlo puesto que esta dañado. Muchas gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## caracobre (Nov 26, 2018)

joaquinar dijo:


> Buen dia muchachos soy Joaquin de San Juan Argentina, quisiera saber su opinion si puedo mejorar esta soldadora, creo faltaria algo de filtrado a la salida, pero como no soy tecnico solicito vuestra opinion:
> 
> La Maquina es una marca DECA  Italiana de 150 AMP con picos de
> *Voltaje:*      45 a  55 volts
> ...


 
Buenos días Joaquín: me ha gustado tu proyecto de rectificación de soldadora de AC a DC. Por favor, podrías colgar las fotos en el blog, ya que no puedo descargarlas a través de los enlaces que figuran en tu comentario. Un saludo y gracias por atenderme


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2018)

Para ver las imágenes deberías hacerte una cuenta gratuita en imageshack.us e iniciar sesión.

Para rectificar soldadora aquí tenés uno super completo con imágenes y explicaciones :

Todo sobre Maquinas de soldar

Aqui otro : Rectificar maquina soldadora

Y ya que estás podrías hacerle el regulador electrónico :

Regulador de Amperaje con SCRs para soldadora

Y otro : Todo sobre Maquinas de soldar


----------



## varoniberico (Ene 3, 2019)

Hola amigos, lo primero de todo felicitaros la entrada de año, y ahora al toro como decimos por aquí.
Pue resulta que adquiri hace algunos años un soldador TIG *Lincoln V270-*_*T PULSE* 400V tf_  estaba averiado y ya habían intentado repararlo sin conseguirlo, por ello de lo económico de su adquisición, pero ese no es el problema, necesitaria el manual de servicio y esquemas de esta máquina , y aunque he buceado a conciencia en este foro e internet, no encuentro este modelo lo he encontrado de otros modelos de la marca pero no son iguales.
de antemano agradezco cualquier ayuda.
Un saludo.


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 16, 2019)

Hola a todos.
Me dieron a reparar una soldadora que por falso contacto interno quemó parte del circuito impreso. Lo solucioné soldando unos cables a una terminal de cobre para atornillar al panel frontal. Pensé que solo eso era el problema.

Tengo el inconveniente que el soldador funciona para 220V y solo tengo disponibles 110V; por tanto, no puedo encenderlo y probarlo. El aparato fue llevado al sitio donde se usa regularmente con sus 220V y al primer "chispazo" de intentar soldar se enciende el LED de sobre corriente y queda en modo de protección hasta reiniciarlo. Mi intención es conectarlo a 110V para tomar mediciones del circuito de control mas no para realizar soldadura. ¿Podré conectarlo sin problemas a 110V?

Revisé los diodos (todos al tiempo), con el medidor de diodos del multímetro conectàndolo a los bornes de salida. En un sentido marca continuidad y en el otro infinito. Me atrevo a suponer que por lo menos no estàn en corto pero no podría saber asì si hay alguno abierto.

Por ahora la mayor duda es si podré conectarlo a 110V para tomar algunas mediciones. Utiliza el conocido IC KA3525A donde el retorno para control de sobrecorriente se hace sobre el pin 8 de softstart mas no en el pin 10 de shutdown que va siempre activo el IC(pin 10 a GND).

Un saludo y gracias de antemano. 
PD: adjunto foto de reparación del borne negativo.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 16, 2019)

Si dice que es para 220 solamente, no funcionara bien o no funcionara directametne,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2019)

blanko001 dijo:


> Mi intención es conectarlo a 110V para tomar mediciones del circuito de control mas no para realizar soldadura. ¿Podré conectarlo sin problemas a 110V?


 
Debes hacer un doblador de voltaje cómo tenían las fuentes de PC.


----------



## carlosenati (Ene 16, 2019)

si solo es para el circuito de control ,si tienes un trafomador de 110 a 220 o viceversa puedes usarlo , o ver de cuanto se alimenta el circuito de control en su placa interna y si es posible darle tension dc .


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 17, 2019)

Hola, gracias a todos.
He conectado el soldador a 110V (127VAC medidos) y la fuente auxiliar enciende sin problemas, mantiene los 24V a la salida que alimenta el relay y los ventiladores. Hice algunas medidas y cambié una resistencia que estába carbonizada de 10K cerca a donde hubo el problema de recalentamiento de la placa (no estába abierta y se carbonizó su barniz por calor externo a ella). También retoqué algunas soldaduras y realicé mediciones que en apariencia "todo está en orden". Seguido he realizado "pequeños" cortocircuitos intencionales con alambre número 22 a la salida, es un diámetro relativamente irrisorio en comparación a los diámetros de los electródos que podría fundir el aparato; ésto con el fin de mirar si saltaba la protección pero no ocurrió. Falta la prueba definitiva con 220V y electrodo real.
Un saludo.


----------



## savad (Feb 8, 2019)

Sobre las soldadoras de punto 
*Forma de onda de la corriente de Soldado  .... Características*


La corriente de AC es rectificada a corriente DC. Debido a la alta frecuencia, la eficiencia de transferencia de calor es buena y adecuada para soldaduras de precisión. Además, una buena y repetitiva calidad de soldadura es obtenida debido a la retroalimentación tanto del voltaje como de la corriente en los bucles de control. Una alta velocidad de repetición del proceso de soldado puede ser realizado, es adecuada para su uso en sistemas automáticos.


La corriente eléctrica es directamente controlada por un transistor. Debido a que la velocidad del control es rápida y la forma de onda puede ser  controlada, es adecuada a soldaduras de ultra alta precisión de muy pequeños componentes ó alambres extremadamente pequeños. Además, una buena y repetitiva calidad de soldadura es obtenida debido a la retroalimentación tanto del voltaje como de la corriente en los bucles de control. Una alta velocidad de repetición del proceso de soldado puede ser realizado.


La polaridad de una gran cantidad de corriente es switchada a alta velocidad por un transistor de potencia. Es llamada de tipo hibrido porque tiene tanto la característica de un soldado DC a alta velocidad como la inversión de polaridad de las fuentes de alimentación de AC. Es adecuada para su uso en el soldado de los tabs de baterías donde tipos diferentes de metales son soldados en series.


Un capacitor es cargado y descargado rápidamente en un único pulso, esto aplica una gran corriente en los materiales a soldar. Este método es utilizado para materiales que tienen como característica una Buena disipación de calor y son difíciles de soldar, tales como aluminio ó cobre. Además, debido al corto tiempo de soldado,  el impacto del calor en los materiales es minimizado, y como resultado, es adecuado su uso en el soldado de pequeños componentes.


La corriente de soldado es controlada por un thyristor. Debido a que la duración del soldado puede hacerse muy larga, tiene una gran gama de aplicaciones es adecuada para materiales altamente soldables, talos como los de alto contenido de hierro.

Algunos ejemplos:


----------



## fe-rock (Abr 8, 2019)

Hola.

Acabo de comprar una maquina de soldar "flux welder MIG-120" (prácticamente no hay información respecto a ella y el manual venia muy escueto, pero por lo que observe en modelos similares la corriente máxima son 125 A y 40 V), al momento de adquirirla pensé que iba a ser como las demás soldadoras de micro alambre cuyo arco no se cierra hasta que apretar el gatillo de la antorcha, pero en esta maquina el circuito se cierra sin apretar el gatillo (tal como las soldadoras convencionales).

Mi intención es que solo cierre el circuito al apretar el gatillo y no antes, para esto había pensado en usar un IGBT FGPF4633 (elegi este debido a su valor comercial y a su facilidad de compra) pero al ver su hoja de datos me surge la duda de la potencia disipada ya que menciona que soporta hasta 300A pero solo disipa 30.5 W. 

Mi duda recae en si estoy interpretando mal los datos de la hoja de datos, agradecería cualquier asesoría y/o sugerencia respecto a esto.

PD. Adjunto hoja de datos del IGBT en cuestion.


----------



## Santi1937 (Abr 18, 2019)

Buenas noches. Necesito si me pueden ayudar con una soldadora electrica de 220 amper. Es de las viejitas a transformador. El mismo está en baño de aceite. Así que se darán una idea de los años que tiene.
En el frente de la máquina dice que es mono/bifasica 220/380 volt. C.A. 
Bueno el tema es que algun genio tiró las chapas de las conexiones tanto monofásica como bifasica. En la parte de atrás donde va la alimentación tiene 5 conexiones yo la estuve usando conectada con 220 volt en los conexiones 2 y 4 y 1 y 5 pero como siempre soldé planchuelas gruesas nunca tuve problemas porque la ponía en puntos altos pero cuando quiero soldar chapas se me queda pegado el electro en mínima y puntos bajos... 
Antes de conectarla en esas conexiones de alimentación recorrí varios lugares donde hacen bobinados de motores y arreglaban eléctricas pero nadie me pudo decir cómo iban conectadas. 
La desarme para ver cómo iba conectada internamente y comprobé con el tester que la conexión que va desde el punto 1 a 3 es una bobina y está en serie con la bobina que va de 3 a 4. La conexión que va de 2 a 4 es una sola bobina por cierto esta mide 3 ohm con el tester y la que está en serie me da lo mismo 3 ohm y a veces 4 segun el tester que tengo...
Bueno me intriga saber si estoy conectando mal o bien ya que algunos bobinadores me decían que podría ir un puente entre alguna de esas conexiones. Pero como que no quiero hacer pruebas al azar...
Ahora subo fotos de la máquina y como son las conexiones que mencioné... Espero me puedan ayudar...


----------



## capitanp (Abr 18, 2019)

Hola soy Marty y vengo del fu.. Pasado a traerte esta foto, nos vemos en el futuro


----------



## analogico (Abr 18, 2019)

Santi1937 dijo:


> Buenas noches. Necesito si me pueden ayudar con una soldadora electrica de 220 amper. Es de las viejitas a transformador. El mismo está en baño de aceite. Así que se darán una idea de los años que tiene.
> En el frente de la máquina dice que es mono/bifasica 220/380 volt. C.A.
> ......









suponiendo
es bifasica a 380
todas las bobinas en serie 0.06 ohm

y por regla de 3
monofasica
las bobinas de0.01 y 0,03 ohm

cuidado con los puentes ya que tienen que ir el el mismo sentido


----------



## Santi1937 (Abr 18, 2019)

Gracias por responder... Debo hacer algún puente o solo conectar en una bobina? La que estoy usando es la conexión 2 y 4 pero no suelda bien la máquina tengo que ponerla en el punto 4 para que suelde. 
Después cuando me dice que los puentes van en tal sentido a que se refiere?


capitanp dijo:


> Hola soy Marty y vengo del fu.. Pasado a traerte esta foto, nos vemos en el futuro
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 178222


De esta forma fue como vino conectada la máquina y de hecho estaba mal por consumía demasiado...
Eso es de otro foro donde consulte y creí que había resuelto el problema pero como no había soldado cosas finas como la chapa de un auto no me había dado cuenta que no andaba bien en minima...


----------



## analogico (Abr 18, 2019)

Santi1937 dijo:


> Gracias por responder... Debo hacer algún puente o solo conectar en una bobina? La que estoy usando es la conexión 2 y 4 pero no suelda bien la máquina tengo que ponerla en el punto 4 para que suelde.
> Después cuando me dice que los puentes van en tal sentido a que se refiere?
> 
> De esta forma fue como vino conectada la máquina y de hecho estaba mal por consumía demasiado...
> Eso es de otro foro donde consulte y creí que había resuelto el problema pero como no había soldado cosas finas como la chapa de un auto no me había dado cuenta que no andaba bien en minima...



suponiendo,
un puente uniendo las 
bobinas de0.01 y 0,03 ohm

al sentido de giro
al hacer el puente


----------



## Santi1937 (Abr 18, 2019)

Me mato con el sentido de giro. Usted me habla del sentido del campo magnético de la bobina? Tendría que abrirla para verlo o puedo comprobarlo de otra forma? Está bueno eso que me dice. Ya he probado un par de puentes pero salta la termica. Ese puente no lo había hecho. Igual para más protección voy a poner una térmica de 6 amper para más protección. Obvio que cuando suelde la retiro porque sino puede saltar por sobrecarga pero para probar la conexión y que no salten las de la calle me viene bien...
De todas formas me llama la atención que no haya información de conexiones de este tipo de transformadores... O algún libro para estudiar el tema... Cuando haga las pruebas subo resultados...


----------



## analogico (Abr 18, 2019)

me refiero a esto










 l


----------



## capitanp (Abr 18, 2019)

Proba asi, asi deveria ser la conexión para 220v


----------



## Santi1937 (Abr 19, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> Proba así, asi debería ser la conexión para 220v
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 178228


 
Es forma la probé. Pero no suelda bien... Y el bobinado secundario me queda en 46 Volt... La máquina en la parte delantera dice bobinado sec. 54 Volt  220 amper.



analogico dijo:


> me refiero a esto


 
Ok. Imagino que son dos circuitos magnéticos uno para un lado y el otro para el otro. Sino disculpe mi ignorancia pero no comprendo... Si puede decirme de qué trata busco info en Internet para leer sobre el tema que me comenta... Le agradezco su ayuda de todas formas.
Creo que ya lo entendí. Qué conecte las bobinas de tal forma que los campos magnéticos giren en el mismo sentido....


----------



## infanterenteria (Abr 19, 2019)

Qué tal mi máquina de soldar marca Lincoln me la robaron unos días después la encontré tirada en un lote cercano y me le robaron la tarjeta,  el modelo es pro corro 125  y la tarjeta está carísima y quisiera hacer un control para poder usarla. Ya que la acababa de comprar.


----------



## analogico (Abr 19, 2019)

no ,
esas son bobinas, las 2 van  para el mismo lado, por lo tanto sus campos magneticos se suman
si cambias
las conexión y una va para un lado y la otra para el otro sus campos magnéticos se restasn
Contrafase - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Santi1937 (Abr 19, 2019)

Ok. Hay alguna manera de comprobar ya sea con el tester u otra forma el sentido de las bobinas?
Voy a leer el artículo que me pasaste. De todas formas todavía no hice las pruebas de conexión que me paso porque me tocó trabajar. Si hoy llego temprano me voy a poner a realizar las conexiones que me sugirio. Tengo ID + Pia para protección de la instalación y mía. Así que después comentaré resultados... Ante todo le agradezco y le deseo una muy feliz pascua...


----------



## capitanp (Abr 20, 2019)

Podrias probar la misma conexión que te sugerí pero esta vez invirtiendo  el 2 y el 4, quizas en le desarme y armado se te pudieron invertir los bobinados


----------



## Santi1937 (Abr 21, 2019)

Hola cómo te va. Lo voy a probar. Igual nunca desarme sus bobinados. Solo saque el trafo afuera del recipiente y nada mas. Como le dije al otro muchacho lo que voy  a hacer es probar un par de conexiónes y ver que resulta
Y luego volver a consultar... Estos días me tocó mucho trabajo por eso todavía no puse manos a la obra. De paso voy a ver si contesto desde la PC porque se me hace lío por el celu...


----------



## analogico (Abr 21, 2019)

*No desarmes bobinados , *es probable que ya no los puedas volver a armar , si fuera un secundario se  mide fácil si los volt se suman o se restan ,  cómo es un primario mirar y  si no funciona es por que no era el orden correcto.


----------



## Santi1937 (Abr 21, 2019)

No eso no porque a parte tiene varios años la máquina. Si la desarmo la tendría que hacer nueva... Gracias por la recomendación...

Conexiones que probé: la que me sugirio analógico haciendo puente entre 3 y 4 y conectando fase y neutro en 2 y 5 arrojo los siguientes resultados: en vacío consumo de 1,1 amper.  Bobinado primario. Tensión en bobinado secundario 44 volt. Suelda con 9 amper en bobinado secundario con electrodo de 1.5 mm2 el problema es con el de 2.5 mm2 que lo tengo que poner en máxima y en el punto más alto... El consumo en el primario es de alrededor de 13 amper y unos 70 en el secundario. Tengo que seguir haciendo pruebas porque se hizo de noche. Está conexión me gusta en parte porque tiene consumos bajos en primario.
La primer imagen es del consumo con electrodo de 2.5, la segunda es con el de 1.5, la tercera es con la máquina en vacio y la cuarta es la tensión en el secundario.
Aclaro que la máquina dice 54 volt en el secundario subo una quinta foto para que se vea...
La sexta foto es de está conexión que realice...
Con respecto a la conexión que me sugirio capitanp la de 1 y 2 puenteadas y 4 y 5 puenteadas. El consumo sumo en vacío llegó a 8 amper y después salto la térmica. Cuando invertí 2 y 4 salto la térmica. 
También probé puentear 1 y 2 y poner fase y neutro en 4 y 3 pero también salto la térmica.
No sé si se va a repetir este msj pero lo mandé y no llego parece. Va de vuelta. 
La conexion que me sugirió capitanp la que está puenteado 1 y 2 y 4 y 5  y va fase y neutro para cada uno de los puentes me dió en vacío 8 amper pero salto la termica. Cuando invertí 2 x el 4 también salto la térmica.
También probé puentear 1 y 2 y conectar fase y neutro en 3 y 4 pero salto la térmica.
Por último volví a poner la máquina en el 2 y el 4 o sea fase y neutro y ahí es donde tengo 54 volt en el secundario como dice la máquina... Pero suelda mal en bajo... 
Debo meggar el primario? Yo probé con una batería y una luz para ver si encontraba fugas pero nada...


----------



## capitanp (Abr 22, 2019)

Probaste entre 1 y 5?


----------



## Santi1937 (Abr 24, 2019)

Si entre 1 y 5 me funcionaba de hecho es lo mismo que tenerla en la conexión 2 y 4. Qué de hecho si se fija mide la misma cantidad de ohm midiendo de 1 a 5 que 2 y 4. Cómo yo antes la había desarmado para ver cómo eran las conexiones, me di cuenta que el punto 3 es la unión de 1 y 3 y 3 con 5 o sea son dos bobinas en serie. Y 2 y 4 es una bobina sola. Ojo el trafo no lo toque, solo lo ví cómo iba conectado... Bueno entonces como tenía que soldar hierros gruesos no me di cuenta que para soldar chapas no andaba bien y así había quedado hasta que el otro día fui a soldar chapa y note que el electrodo se me queda pegado o sea tengo que subir la máquina a máxima que es donde sueldo hierros muy gruesos como los chasis...
La conexión que me sugirio usted o sea la de la foto la del puente 2 con 1 y 5 con 4 me salta la térmica e invirtiendo el 2 con el 4 también...

Buenas, he llegado a la conclusión despues de tantas pruebas de que la conexión a la que se puede soldar es conectando en el terminal 2 y 4 y que mide 3 ohm y a veces se va a 4 ohm lo mismo sucede con la conexión serie de 1 y 5 que a veces está en 3 y en 4 ohm (midiendo con tester) para bifasica no puedo saber ya que no poseo este tipo de instalación en casa, igual de todas formas no la preciso para ese tipo de uso aunque me gustaría saber cómo va pero bue.
Otro dato que obtengo de estas conexiones y que está en el frente de la máquina es que el Bobinado secundario tiene que quedar en 54 volt. y con estas dos conexiones que preceden queda en 54 volt. Dato curioso que me han comentado fuera de este post es que la mayoría de soldadoras (según me dijeron) en su Bob. Secundario llegan a 40 volt. No sé si esto es así... Pero cuando hice el puente entre 3 y 4 y conecte fase y neutro en 2 y 5 respectivamente ahí el bobinado secundario me quedo en 44 volt. Lo que si es que tardaba en agarrar para que ele electrodo comience a soldar. Por ejemplo un electro de 1.5 lo hacía soldar con 9 amper de consumo en primario y uno de 2.5 con 13 amper de consumo en primario... Lo que si es que tenía que soldar con puntos más arriba de los normales por ej: tenía que empezar en mínima en el punto 3 para electrodo de 1.5 y en máxima para electrodo de 2.5 también en el punto 3...
Otra cosa que hice fue probar con una batería y una.lampara en serie si había fugas entre bobina o a masa pero no encontré (ojo este último método no sé si sirve). 
Lo que puede estar pasando para mí es que cuando la conecto y está en funcionamiento debe tener fugas al entrar en funcionamiento pero no sé qué método puedo utilizar para probar esto...
Otra cosa que me puse a averiguar fueron las polaridades de los bobinados pero no sé qué bobina tomar de referencia o como encontrar el método para decir este bobinado tiene tal polaridad. Me parece que ahí tendría que tener más experiencia en la materia.
Bueno estas como dije fueron mis conclusiones, aclaro que no soy experto en este tema...
Si alguien puede aportar con alguna idea nueva bienvenido será... 
También les agradezco a los dos señores que me han ayudado en este foro...


----------



## addikter (Jun 3, 2019)

jabd dijo:


> hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro estoy buscando información de una maquina de soldar linde VI-600 es una maquina antigua trabajo en area de mantenimiento parece que el compañero sevset las conoce ojala tuvieran diagrama de la fuente de poder y del alimentador de alambre se los agradecería mucho saludos desde puebla mexico.



Saludos amigo... quisiera saber si encontraste alguna información sobre esta maquina, he buscado bastante pero no encuentro el diagrama espero hayas tenido mejor suerte


----------



## yreloba (Jun 4, 2019)

Hola
Tengo un equipo de soldar modelo GALA 1700 GE, que al comenzar el proceso de soldadura no mantiene la corriente, o sea el display que la muestra varía en notables valores, realmente ni se como trabaja este tipo de equipos.
Quisiera su opinión al respecto y si alguien sabe que puede estar ocurriendo, favor de comentarlo.
Adjunto dejo el manual

Saludos a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2019)

En manual no se ve , cuando se queda corto de corriente de soldadura podría ser o un díodo abierto o capacitores principales medio pinchados.


----------



## Bruno instilsa (Jun 11, 2019)

Buenos días compañeros, le agradecería mucho a alguno de ustedes que me ayude a encontrar el diagrama de la tarjeta electrónica de la máquina Miller Syncrowave 350lx.


----------



## Josepau (Jun 30, 2019)

Buenas con todos .
Soy nuevo en el foro y desearía algo de ayuda con una maquina *K*empi150*,* el problema fue q*ue* al encender el rele de encendido os*c*ilaba a*_*partir de 80 *A*mp ( prendía y apagaba) y no vi ninguna tensión de salida.
La dejé encendida un rato e hizo corto*,* la revisé y los igbt se cru*z*aron*,* cambié los igbt , probé y encendió con una salida de 85 *V*ol pero a la hora q*ue* probé soldo por un minuto y se quedó en q*ue* enciende y apaga os*c*ilando se escucha el relay prender y apagar*. ¿ Q*ue puede*_*ser ? Alguna idea o a algien le pasó? Gracias.


----------



## Bruno instilsa (Jun 30, 2019)

Podría ser un diodo zener abierto, resistencia o transistor con fuga en la etapa de la fuente o distribución de la tarjeta central por lo que comentas es una portátil verdad?


----------



## luis beltran (Jul 5, 2019)

Saludos. estoy reparando una maquina de soldar marca WELDWEL. que se le han quemado los IGBT FGA6560. Y quisiera preguntar a ustedes cual podría ser su reemplazo. porque no puedo conseguir los originales. de antemano gracias. adjunto pdf. del IGBT


----------



## Josepau (Jul 17, 2019)

Gracias bruno, solo fue el ventilador que se quemo
Ahira me llego otra que no prende, igual una kempi 150evo el igbt es una especie de una caja solo hay uno. Alguna sugerencia de algien. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2019)

Maquina Inverter Sincrolamp ARC155i , el dueño me dice que suelda pero con poca fuerza . . . 

¿ Que podría ser ?


----------



## Josepau (Jul 23, 2019)

Si la maquina esta prendiendo bien y regula normal,
Podria ser  tema de cable de alimentacion flojos, distancia del cable de la maquina  cables de soldar flojos o terminales flojos dentro de la maquina y si todo eso esta bien, prueba en otro lado la maquina puede ser la q la red electrica este mal


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 23, 2019)

Hola a todos , jo casualmente encontre ese Link aca muy interesante que ensina a construir una soldadora TIG : TIG_Welder_Project
Desejo que les sea util !.
Y para quien le gusta jugar con Electronica recomendo altamente ese aca : Electronics
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2019)

Josepau dijo:


> Si la maquina esta prendiendo bien y regula normal,
> Podria ser tema de cable de alimentacion flojos, distancia del cable de la maquina cables de soldar flojos o terminales flojos dentro de la maquina y si todo eso esta bien, prueba en otro lado la maquina puede ser la q la red electrica este mal


 
Y no podrian ser los capacitores del filtro de entrada ? Dos de 470uF x 400V ? . . .  Que todavía no medí . . .


----------



## Josepau (Jul 24, 2019)

Tiene pantalla la maquina de soldar donde indica el valos de la corriente regulada. Se es asi y no ha variado sige llegando asu maximo y asu minimo no podrian ser los capacitores pero si no tiene pantalla deberias medirlos. Comentanos como vas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2019)

Los voy a medir , la soldadora es de las mas sencillas :


----------



## Josepau (Jul 24, 2019)

Ya la provaste en otro lado derepente solo es que la tension esta baja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2019)

No , me la trajeron y todavía ni la probé ni le medí nada . . .

Preguntaba porque quizás era una falla clásica . . .


----------



## Josepau (Jul 24, 2019)

Ha ok


----------



## hell_fish (Jul 24, 2019)

Podría ser por resistencia de contacto en las conexiones de la tarjeta y los electrodos, o el potenciometro de regulación.


----------



## hell_fish (Ago 2, 2019)

Buenas noches, tengo un soldador inverter marca "LEON", utiliza como controlador PWM al integrado UC3846N, al parecer este no presenta señales en las salidas pero tengo estas señales en los pines 4, 8 y 10 como se ve en las imágenes en ese orden, no se muy bien como funciona el pin de apagado, alguien puede guiarme un poco donde buscar el daño? 
PDT: no logro encontrar ese integrado, alguien conoce algún reemplazo ?


----------



## Michel1982 (Sep 2, 2019)

Hola soy cubano y vivo en Cuba, soy mecánico de motos eléctricas y para trabajar en ellas compré un equipo de soldadura inverter traído de España y se rompió, no encuentro el diagrama del equipo en ningún sitio ya que el internet aquí es restringido. Se quemó un componente de 8 pin en la fuente conmutada y no se ven las características del mismo porque colapso, el equipo es  FEIDER FPSI 180TM . Si pudieras ayudar con los planos o una foto del mismo lo agradecería. MICHEL


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2019)

Si levantas el diagrama de ese integrado PWM , quizás alguien te pueda orientar con su matrícula.

Cuantas tensiones genera esa fuente ?


----------



## Michel1982 (Sep 2, 2019)

no se cuantas tensiones genera es 220v,  esta en el taller ma
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ñana subo fotos , muchas gracias


----------



## capitanp (Sep 3, 2019)

el equipo tiene garantia de 5 años


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2019)

Lo va a tener que mandar en gaviota de Cuba a España


----------



## capitanp (Sep 3, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo va a tener que mandar en gaviota de Cuba a España




Francia


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 3, 2019)

Michel1982 dijo:


> Hola soy cubano y vivo en Cuba, soy mecánico de motos eléctricas y para trabajar en ellas compré un equipo de soldadura inverter traído de España y se rompió, no encuentro el diagrama del equipo en ningún sitio ya que el internet aquí es restringido. Se quemó un componente de 8 pin en la fuente conmutada y no se ven las características del mismo porque colapso, el equipo es  FEIDER FPSI 180TM . Si pudieras ayudar con los planos o una foto del mismo lo agradecería. MICHEL



Si esta en la fuente y es de 8 pines es un uc3843 toma una foto y subela para confirmar.


----------



## pablo3416 (Sep 18, 2019)

hola tengo unos componentes  (resistores)quemados y no se que valores tienen, la soldadora es una kommberg tig 250 dual, desde ya les agradezco la ayuda..buen dia para todos.


----------



## moises calderon (Sep 21, 2019)

Hola amigos del foro, alguno de ustedes tendra el esquematico de la soldadora inversora marca Mitoshi, modelo MMA-200A, se cruzaron los Igbt, los reemplace, ya genera tension, pero al tratar de soldar, se protege.


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 21, 2019)

moises calderon dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, alguno de ustedes tendra el esquematico de la soldadora inversora marca Mitoshi, modelo MMA-200A, se cruzaron los Igbt, los reemplace, ya genera tension, pero al tratar de soldar, se protege.



¿Esa tiene 4 igbt un uc3846n y un par de tl084?
Si la rta es si pusiste los mismo IGBT'S? pues algunos son muy "pesados" y puedes hacer cross conduction otra solución es revisar los tl084. su pudieras tomar una buena foto ayudaría.




pablo3416 dijo:


> hola tengo unos componentes  (resistores)quemados y no se que valores tienen, la soldadora es una kommberg tig 250 dual, desde ya les agradezco la ayuda..buen dia para todos.



Toma una foto mas amplia (que se vea toda la tarjeta) para confirmar lo siguiente:

En la propia placa están los valores retira la resistencias quemadas y limpia con cuidado tal vez puedas ver el valor, si no fuera así esa parece ser la fuente (algunas vienen con TR BJT, otras con integrado) si trae ventilador a 24VDC y NO trae el LM7915! es decir solo trae un regulador LM7815 puedes hacer andar la tarjeta alimentando los pines del ventilador con una fuente de 24VDC


Por otro lado tengo una soldadora un poco antigua tiene 8 modulos (es la de la primera foto) cada modulo trae 5 resistencias bobinadas como la de la foto numero dos pero en algunos lugares estas se seccionaron, partieron o están a punto de hacerlo, mi pregunta es puedo soldar la parte que se partió? si es así con que tipo de soldadura lo hago, se me ocurre poner una parte sobre otra y soldarla con electro-punto. Gracias por responder.


----------



## moises calderon (Sep 22, 2019)

Amigo hel fish@; la maquina me la hicieron llegar para repararla, me informaron, que antes de malograrse totalmente, se protegia, hasta que se malograron los igbt


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 22, 2019)

Es raro pues la protección por lo general es muy buena ademas los igbt son de 100 amp o 75 amp con lo que salta el termomagnetico de la casa (30amp) antes que se queme uno pero pues no respondes la pregunta por lo general los que traen igbt solo tienen 4 manejados por un uc3846n y 4 mosfet (irfz24n y irf9z24n) de baja potencia es esa la placa ? mide los diodos rapidos en la placa de abajo por favor toma fotos.


----------



## moises calderon (Sep 22, 2019)

Lo hare amigi, es qye el resto de la placa, son componentes smd, ahora tratare de tomar fotos, gracias por tu interes


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 22, 2019)

engo una soldadora un poco antigua tiene 8 modulos (es la de la primera foto) cada modulo trae 5 resistencias bobinadas como la de la foto numero dos pero en algunos lugares estas se seccionaron, partieron o están a punto de hacerlo, mi pregunta es puedo soldar la parte que se partió? si es así con que tipo de soldadura lo hago, se me ocurre poner una parte sobre otra y soldarla con electro-punto. Gracias por responder.  Temo que mi duda quedo en el olvido mas arriba alguien sabe si puedo soldar esas resistencias no se tal ves por electro-punto o con bronce, estaño, aluminio o con algo ? gracias


----------



## analogico (Sep 22, 2019)

hell_fish dijo:


> engo una soldadora un poco antigua tiene 8 modulos (es la de la primera foto) cada modulo trae 5 resistencias bobinadas como la de la foto numero dos pero en algunos lugares estas se seccionaron, partieron o están a punto de hacerlo, mi pregunta es puedo soldar la parte que se partió? si es así con que tipo de soldadura lo hago, se me ocurre poner una parte sobre otra y soldarla con electro-punto. Gracias por responder.  Temo que mi duda quedo en el olvido mas arriba alguien sabe si puedo soldar esas resistencias no se tal ves por electro-punto o con bronce, estaño, aluminio o con algo ? gracias



esas resistencias vienen remachadas






puedes intentar  unirlas  usando algo
pero
por el tipo de equipo industrial lo mejor es cambiarlas por nuevas


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 22, 2019)

pablo3416 dijo:


> hola tengo unos componentes  (resistores)quemados y no se que valores tienen, la soldadora es una kommberg tig 250 dual, desde ya les agradezco la ayuda..buen dia para todos.



Por lo que de ve, estan los componentes impresos en la placa, saca y limpia zona a ver si se ven, o por debajo.
Fotos nitidas y de ambas caras


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 23, 2019)

hell_fish dijo:


> cada modulo trae 5 resistencias bobinadas como la de la foto numero dos pero en algunos lugares estas se seccionaron, partieron o están a punto de hacerlo, mi pregunta es puedo soldar la parte que se partió? si es así con que tipo de soldadura lo hago, se me ocurre poner una parte sobre otra y soldarla con electro-punto. Gracias por responder.



¿A qué te refieres con que se partió?.
Al armazón, o al alambre.
Si es al alambre, lo puedes soldar, si es el armazón (color marfil), debe ser una cerámica, así que no se puede soldar.
Para el alambre, debieras medir el grosor (calibre), y ver si puedes conseguirlo de reciclaje.


----------



## Josepau (Sep 26, 2019)

Buenoa dias . Tengo una maquina kenpi evo150 , esta prende  suelda pero parece que le falta fuerza.
Al soldar en 30 amperios  la pantalla se pone a 40 y suelda, pero al ponerla en 140 amperios suelda pero la pantalla se pone a 70 y 80 amperios soldando . Algun comentario o sugerencia


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 26, 2019)

yosimiro dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres con que se partió?.
> Al armazón, o al alambre.
> Si es al alambre, lo puedes soldar, si es el armazón (color marfil), debe ser una cerámica, así que no se puede soldar.
> Para el alambre, debieras medir el grosor (calibre), y ver si puedes conseguirlo de reciclaje.



Gracias por responder amigo, mande a soldar los lugares donde se partió, funciona bien!


Josepau dijo:


> Buenoa dias . Tengo una maquina kenpi evo150 , esta prende  suelda pero parece que le falta fuerza.
> Al soldar en 30 amperios  la pantalla se pone a 40 y suelda, pero al ponerla en 140 amperios suelda pero la pantalla se pone a 70 y 80 amperios soldando . Algun comentario o sugerencia



Tal vez el potenciometro, prueba reemplazarlo es de 1k doble. Toma fotos.


----------



## Badayano (Sep 29, 2019)

Hola a todos estimados amigos, gracias a la infomación en este foro, hice una soldadora con transformadores. Y regulador de voltaje con triacs el cual funciona correctamente en salida alterna de la soldadora

Pero gracias a este foro la hice con salida en CC. Para lo cual puse:

La maquina dá 130 amp. a maxima potencia

4 puentes rectificadores a 50 A
Capacitancia de 8000 uF, y
Resistencia de descarga 390 ohmios. 2 WATTS.

Al soldar automaticamente el electrodo se me pegaba.  ( cosa que con alterna) nunca pasó.
y lo mas interesante es que tuve un bonito fuego artificial en un puente rectificador. Salío humo.

Agradezco su tiempo, y ojalá me puedan ayudar, que puede haber pasado.
Aclarando que revisé todas las conexiones y está bien. No me equivoqué ahí.

Saludos.

Atte. Badayano


----------



## analogico (Sep 29, 2019)

Badayano dijo:


> Hola a todos estimados amigos, gracias a la infomación en este foro, hice una soldadora con transformadores. Y regulador de voltaje con triacs el cual funciona correctamente en salida alterna de la soldadora
> 
> Pero gracias a este foro la hice con salida en CC. Para lo cual puse:
> 
> ...


que resistencia,

te falto la bobina, la conversion y las maquinas comerciales que e  visto llevan una bobina


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2019)

Badayano dijo:


> y lo mas interesante es que tuve un bonito fuego artificial en un puente rectificador. Salío humo.
> 
> que puede haber pasado.



R.I.P. , me parece poco 4 puentes de 50 para 130 A . . .  o los puentes eran falsos.

Además la falta del inductor hace que la corriente de cortocircuito no esté limitada y sea terrible , seguramente esa haya sido la falla.

También , los transformadores deberían tener una mala regulación para que tengan unos 60 Vac en vacío y 30 Vac soldando . . .  pero cómo no nos das mas datos . . .


----------



## Badayano (Sep 30, 2019)

Estimados . Gracias por responder:

Son dos transformadores de microondas (Elegí eso para Uso doméstico de soldadura) ya sé  que no es idoneo. 

4 puentes rectificadores de 50 AMP
Capacitancia en total 8000 uf
Resistencia de descarga de capacitores 390 ohmios
No le puse bobina de choke (no sé cual ponerle)

Regulador con  2 Triacs-  70 AMP cada uno    Regulacion primaria 190 voltios alternos a 210 volts alternos
                                                                         Tensión secundaria 30 volts alternos
                                                                          Tensión rectificada  42 volts corriente DC o continua en vació.

Hoy revisé todas las averías y hay:  Los 2 Triacs quemados y solo un Puente Rectificador quemado. Los demás estan bien.
El puente rectificador quemado es distinto en marca que los otros 3 que son igualitos a ellos no les pasó nada.
Estoy pensando que es eso. Debí usar los 4 rectificadores de la misma marca y configuración. 
También debí poner un fusible en el primario. Me confié.
Como leí aquí que cuando es en continua suelda mejor y buen arco, no pensé iba tener problemas.

Bueno sé resolver mis problemas eléctricos.

Pero ayudenmé con esta pregunta si en salida pongo todos los componentes bien rectificadores bien dimensionados, buena capacitancia, resistencia de descarga y bobina de choque. La soldaura en continua debe soldar bien? sin pegarse?. Con electrodo 6011

Gracias. Saludos Cordiales


----------



## Multi-pro (Oct 1, 2019)

Saludos, sin duda alguna he leído las sugerencias e inquietudes de la mayor parte, mi pregunta es :
Tengo un módulo AVR de un moto-soldadora a gasolina nuevo que he comprado para reemplazarlo por un con otro original, pero éste se queda congelado el amperaje igual. Se supone que haciendo éste cambio debería funcionar correctamente el control de Amperes de salida para soldar.
Ya revisé la perilla de control del amperaje, le di excitancia a la placa de iodos, mege las lineas del alternador, revise escobillas físicas y en carga, sale 36 V cc hacia el AVR.. No se que mas me falta sigue congelado 113 Amp para soldar .. Sigue soldando pero no se puede regular.
Si alguien me puede dar más ideas les agradezco. Saludos cordiales


----------



## hell_fish (Oct 3, 2019)

¿Que soldadora es? (miller, lincoln, infra. Referencia )


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 4, 2019)

Antes que nada les agradezco mucho la oportunidad de aprender , tengo una máquina de soldar inverter, trabaja a 220 Vca y deseo que trabaje a 120 Vca, ya que no en todas partes donde voy a trabajar está disponible una toma para 220 V.
¿ Como puedo hacer y de la manera que no me deje en quiebra el intento, acá está la placa del equipo.
Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 4, 2019)

Jose f Correa dijo:


> Antes que nada les agradezco mucho la oportunidad de aprender
> Tengo una maquina de soldar inverter, trabaja a 220 vca y deseo que trabaje a 120 vca ya que no en todas partes donde voy a trabajar esta disponible una toma para 220.
> Como puedo hacer y de la manera que no me deje en quiebra el intento.
> Acá esta la placa del equipo
> Gracias por su ayuda



Lo más simple, es un autotransformador de 120 a 220, o viceversa(220 a 120, que en este caso, conectarías al revés).
Y de la potencia necesaria, o aproximado(con unos 2500W podrías usar hasta electrodos de 2mm) lo ideal deben ser unos 4000W.
Eso sí, tendrás una soldadora liviana, y un "trafo" *bien pesadito*.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2019)

Jose f Correa dijo:


> Antes que nada les agradezco mucho la oportunidad de aprender
> Tengo una maquina de soldar inverter, trabaja a 220 vca y deseo que trabaje a 120 vca ya que no en todas partes donde voy a trabajar esta disponible una toma para 220.
> Como puedo hacer y de la manera que no me deje en quiebra el intento.
> Acá esta la placa del equipo
> Gracias por su ayuda


Hola caro Don Jose f Correa , a grueso modo podrias armar un doblador de tensión .
Ese circuito rectifica y aun dobra la tensión de 120Vac para 310 VCC.
Vaias enpleyar dos diodos rectificadores , dos capacitores electrolicticos y dos resistores .
Los diodos  deben manejar lo double de curriente dos que son enpleyados en tu diseño original , los capacitores electrolicticos deben tener lo double de capacitancia del capacitor original , los resistores que aclare son conectados en paralelo con cada capacitor electrolictico y pueden sener de 47Kohmios por 3W , su función es servir de ecualizador de tensión entre los dos capacitores y tanbien de bleeder o descargador cuando desligado la maquina.
Te dejo en adjunto ese circuito.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 4, 2019)

Gracias amigo, cuales son las características de los componentes


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2019)

Jose f Correa dijo:


> Gracias amigo, cuales son las características de los componentes


Mira , ustedes tiene que abrir la caja de tu soldador inverter y analizar los conponentes que conpoen la fuente de alimentación ( diodos y capacitor electrolictico).
Despues debes doblar la capacidade de curriente del diodo y capacitancia del electrolictico.
Despues debes armar lo circuito proposto y canbiar lo circuito original .
Ahora si no tienes conocimento técnico suficiente para hacer todo eso entonses debes sin dudas algun hacer lo consejo del post#2.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 4, 2019)

La maquina trabaja a 220 vca  si hago lo que dices lo pondría a trabajar al doble de tensión y a demás no podría nuevamente trabajar con ella a 220 .
Por favor  sacarme de esa duda


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Jose f Correa , a grueso modo podrias armar un doblador de tensión .
> Ese circuito rectifica y aun dobra la tensión de 120Vac para 310 VCC.
> Vaias enpleyar dos diodos rectificadores , dos capacitores electrolicticos y dos resistores .
> Los diodos  deben manejar lo double de curriente dos que son enpleyados en tu diseño original , los capacitores electrolicticos deben tener lo double de capacitancia del capacitor original , los resistores que aclare son conectados en paralelo con cada capacitor electrolictico y pueden sener de 47Kohmios por 3W , su función es servir de ecualizador de tensión entre los dos capacitores y tanbien de bleeder o descargador cuando desligado la maquina.
> ...



Esto que me planteas lo puedo construir aparte no dentro de la maquina, ya que en el taller tengo toma de 220
Y es posible conectar el dispositivo que me planteas a una toma de  110vca de una casa  típica sin que salten los protectores termomagneticos
Gracias por responder muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2019)

Jose f Correa dijo:


> La maquina trabaja a 220 vca  si hago lo que dices lo pondría a trabajar al doble de tensión y a demás no podría nuevamente trabajar con ella a 220 .
> Por favor  sacarme de esa duda
> 
> 
> ...


Es possible poner una llave conmutadora de modo a escojer entre  120V o 220V de entrada  ,  pero mucho cuidado para no incorrer en lo riesgo de conectar por equivoco en una tomada de 220V con la llave conmutada para 120V , eso porque naturalmente los 220Vac si conberten en 620Vcc y seguramente estropias en una fración de segundos la maquina.
Otra cosa es lo consumo en Amperios cuando en 120Vac , ese seguramente es lo double de cuando andas en 220Vac o sea si manten la potenzia consumida de la RED domiciliar.
Att,
Daniel  Lopes.


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 4, 2019)

Y si se construye el doblador de tensión aparte de la maquina y conectarla cuando ses necesario  este.
Es posible tal diseño?
gracias
O sea si puedo o no  conectarla a una toma de 110vca sin que salten los protectores  termomagneticos  de la vivienda 
gracias por responder


----------



## capitanp (Oct 4, 2019)

Me gusta la idea del doblador de tensión, ya lo hemos visto en muchas fuentes conmutadas 110V/220V, habría que ver si la maquina no lo tiene  implementada. Jose te animas a pasar fotos de como es le rectificador de la saldadora?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2019)

Jose f Correa dijo:


> Y si se construye el doblador de tensión aparte de la maquina y conectarla cuando ses necesario  este.
> Es posible tal diseño?
> gracias
> O sea si puedo o no  conectarla a una toma de 110vca sin que salten los protectores  termomagneticos  de la vivienda
> gracias por responder


Bueno , arme lo circuito que te aporte , mida con auxilio de un multimetro si hay 310Vcc  en la salida del y conecte tu soldadora en esa salida.
Debes a principio funcionar desde que NO hay ningun transformador con nucleo  de hierro  adentro de tu maquina de soldar ( ese conponente NO anda con DC ).
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 4, 2019)

una cosa asi seria


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 4, 2019)

De que especificaciónes  es el puente de diodos.
Gracias  amigo severo diseño  mil gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> una cosa asi seria
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182921


Eso , eso ,eso , eso como ya decia lo saudoso "Chavo del Ocho"
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


Jose f Correa dijo:


> De que especificaciónes  es el puente de diodos.
> Gracias  amigo severo diseño  mil gracias por tu ayuda


Esa debe sener aomenos lo double de la que si queda internamente a la maquina de soldar .
Los capacitores electrolicticos deben tener lo double de capacitancia del capacitor original de la maquina de soldar.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 4, 2019)

Amigo pero si envia 320vcc la soldadora  trabajaría con esa tensión?  Y si a este circuito se le agrega uno inversor 320 vcc a 220 cc 
Se podría hacer tal cosa y como seria  gracias por tu respuesta
Disculpa mi ignorancia por favor


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2019)

Jose f Correa dijo:


> Amigo pero si envia 320vcc la soldadora  trabajaría con esa tensión?  Y si a este circuito se le agrega uno inversor 320 vcc a 220 cc
> Se podría hacer tal cosa y como seria  gracias por tu respuesta
> Disculpa mi ignorancia por favor


Cuando si rectifica 220Vac ( 50 o 60Hz) si obten en realidad 310/320 Vcc ( tensión de pico o RMS x 1,414) cuando en vacio ( sin carga).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 4, 2019)

Aclaro mi duda
Si el circuito propuesto entrega  320vcc
Y la maquina trabaja a 220vca
Al circuito propuesto en la salida se le agrega un circuito inversor de 320vcc a 220 vca.
Como seria este circuito


----------



## hell_fish (Oct 4, 2019)

Amigo así como te comentan, en la misma tarjeta, has la modificación, también mira si el ventilador trabaja con 220VAC o 24VDC pues al conectarlo a 110VAC moverá muy poco o simplemente no se moverá (el de 220vac), en ultima instancia podrías cambiar la tarjeta de rectificación por una 220/110 auto link de otra soldadora y podrías trabajarla en ambas tensiones sin tener que recordar conmutar entre un voltaje u otro.


Jose f Correa dijo:


> Aclaro mi duda
> Si el circuito propuesto entrega  320vcc
> Y la maquina trabaja a 220vca
> Al circuito propuesto en la salida se le agrega un circuito inversor de 320vcc a 220 vca.
> Como seria este circuito



Hacer otra tarjeta aparte es complicado, pues la corriente que se maneja es alta, estas tarjetas llevan dos puentes de diodos de 35amp, cada uno de estos ponen en paralelo sus diodos internos, la tarjeta por lo general es doble faz con pistas tremendamente gruesas.

pero si quieres intentalo los 320VCC van a los cables donde van los IGBT/MOSFET ten cuidado con la polaridad, pero si la fuente va en la tarjeta de rectificación no funcionara NADA.


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 4, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> Me gusta la idea del doblador de tensión, ya lo hemos visto en muchas fuentes conmutadas 110V/220V, habría que ver si la maquina no lo tiene  implementada. Jose te animas a pasar fotos de como es le rectificador de la saldadora?



La máquina trabaja únicamente con 220vca
Y creo si no me falla todo lo que he leído es que estas máquinas son  una fuente  conmutada
No he podido desarmar la maquina pero hasta donde se su arquitectura es: 
entrada ac 
filtro 
Rectificador de honda 
completa(puente de graezt)
Filtro
Circuito inversor
Transformador
Rectificador
Filtro
Bobina de choque 
Salida cc
Y la duda surge si en esta maquina a la entrada hay algún transformador  (ac) ya que no trabajaría con lo que le envía el circuito doblador (cc) y si es así como podría hacer para superar esto
Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## hell_fish (Oct 5, 2019)

No traen transformador de AC ala entrada, los 320VDC van directo a la parte "inversora". Lo mejor es que tomes una foto para ver si trae tarjetas independientes o es solo una gran tarjeta donde vienen todas las partes que tu mismo mas arriba mencionas, ademas de una pequeña fuente flyback para alimentar la parte de control.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 5, 2019)

Hola a todos , sin ganas de ofender a nadie pero con toda esa platica y diante de eso lo mejor a hacer sin dudas es enpleyar la brillante idea del conpa Don Yosimiro en poner un auctotransformador elevador de tensión 120V para 220V , logico respechando las potencias en jogo.
La unica desvantagen que veo en ese caso es lo peso dese transformador loque no debe sener subestimado.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2019)

Aclaración , sería posible usar el autotransformador , aunque incomodaría el peso.

El uso del doblador previo es perfectamente posible , *salvo si el ventilador es de alterna de 220 Vac* . . . en general son de 24 Vdc.


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 5, 2019)

dijo:
Y si se construye el doblador de tensión aparte de la maquina y conectarla cuando ses necesario este.
Es posible tal diseño?
gracias
 Y si puedo o no conectarla a una toma de 110vca sin que salten los protectores termomagneticos de la vivienda
gracias por responder


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aclaración , sería posible usar el autotransformador , aunque incomodaría el peso.
> 
> El uso del doblador previo es perfectamente posible , *salvo si el ventilador es de alterna de 220 Vac* . . . en general son de 24 Vdc.


 Que pasaría con el ventilador si es a 24vcd


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2019)

Jose f Correa dijo:


> Que pasaría con el ventilador si es a 24vcd


 
Nada.


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 5, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nada.


Y puedo conectar la maquina y su circuito doblador en un toma 110vca sin que salten los protectores D la casa?
Mas o menos así
Entrada 110
Circuito doblador
Máquina de soldar inverte4


capitanp dijo:


> una cosa asi seria
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182921


Amigo muchas gracias
Tengo una pregunta acerca de este circuito
Ese interruptor debajo del puente D diodos 
Cual es su función 
Gracias por responder


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2019)

Sería mas o menos así :







Dos díodos (o un puente rectificador conectado convenientemente) y dos capacitores de unos 1.000 uF por al menos 200V (mejor 250V)  , el inductor sería para que la carga de los capacitores no haga saltar los plomos.

¿ De que potencia es la inverter ?


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 5, 2019)

Esta es la placa del equipo
Gracias por tu interés


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 5, 2019)

Jose f Correa dijo:


> Esta es la placa del equipo
> Gracias por tu interés


!Wow es de 15A hasta 23A la curriente consumida en la Red electrica dependente de la potenzia enpleyada en lo momento de la solda.
Esa curriente en 120V seguramente en lo mejor de los mundos es lo double o sea de  30A hasta 46A.
En los dos métodos sugeridos ( auctotransformador  o  doblador de tensión) esa curriente consumida (absorvida) de la Red electrica es practicamente la misma.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 5, 2019)

Por favor, la gran duda que tengo es si esa maquina al conectarla en un toma corriente a 110 vca no hará saltar los protectores termo magnéticos.
Esa duda es básica si quiero implementar el circuito doblador.
Ya que al ir a soldar o reparar algo en una vivienda no quiero ocasionar un corte de energía o algo peor
Por favor ayuda con esto.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 5, 2019)

En el mensaje 1254, Dosmetros te lo dice *"el inductor sería para que la carga de los capacitores no haga saltar los plomos". *


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 5, 2019)

Sinceramente, dudo muuuuuucho que un doblador de tension sea capaz de alimentar esa máquina....al menos para que funcione al 100% de su capacidad.
Si es taaaan necesario operar la inverter con ambas tensiones, deberías haber comprado una con fuente "dual".


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 5, 2019)

Ok gracias a todos, hasta ahora la solución que mas viabilidad me ofrece es la construcción de un circuito doblador de voltaje en un ensamblaje fuera de la maquina, ya solo me queda entender bien los circuitos que me presentan y también buscar el que esté mejor detallado y explicado para poder construirlo .
Aclaro soy aficionado a la electrónica pero si puedo lo mando a construir por un profesional eso si pagando lo justo,  para  que me salga lo mas económico que se pueda sin demeritar la calidad del  circuito.
Cualquier aporte que sirva para plantearlo y poder construirlo se los agradezco infinitamente , gracias por responder, mil gracias



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sinceramente, dudo muuuuuucho que un doblador de tension sea capaz de alimentar esa máquina....al menos para que funcione al 100% de su capacidad.
> Si es taaaan necesario operar la inverter con ambas tensiones, deberías haber comprado una con fuente "dual".


 
Pues así es la vida y aveces no es posible obtener lo que se quiere sino lo que se puede y en mi caso esta maquina la obtuve por 250mil pesos colombianos, en donde su valor actual es barato barato unos 900 mil pesos
Así que dime donde esa oportunidad se te presenta que haces


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 5, 2019)

Jose f Correa dijo:


> Así que dime donde esa oportunidad se te presenta que haces


Y que se te ocurre???
Si trabajara la mayoria de las veces en el taller con linea de 220V, la compro.
Si hago trabajos a domicilio donde no hay linea de 220V, no la compro.
Es simple, no?


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 6, 2019)

Siempre bien alentadores los comentarios de papá pitufo jaja
Estoy totalmente seguro que un doblador te va a funciona, sólo filtralo muy bien, la máquina dentro tiene otros caps que ayudarán, también ten en cuenta que a mitad de voltaje consumirá el doble de amperaje, así que usa un puente rectificador con disipador y un banco de capacitores todo muy bien soldados y conecciones cortas y gruesas!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2019)

Yo usaría un puente rectificador de 35 o 50 A a 1000 V






Las dos entradas de alterna juntas a una línea , el negativo a C2 , el positivo a C1 , y la otra línea conectada a la unión de los dos capacitores. De esa manera quedarán de a dos díodos en paralelo


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 6, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo usaría un puente rectificador de 35 o 50 A a 1000 V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Muchas gracias por tu interés, me podria facilitar un diseño para imitarlo.
Voy a tratar de conseguir los puentes rectificadores  y sus disipadores 
La bobina de filtrado como me aconsejas fabricarla  
Gracias por responder
Así mas o menos con 2 puentes de diodos


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo usaría un puente rectificador de 35 o 50 A a 1000 V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aca esta la placa de la máquina soldadora, cuantos puentes debo instalar 
En serie o paralelos
Gracias por responder


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 6, 2019)

1 sólo puente, no necesitas ningún diseño con los componentes en mano podrás dibujar en un pcb y mandarlo al ácido yabque tendrá pocas pistas de mucha sección incluso podrás usar un cuter/trinchera o un dremel para dibujar las pistas, el inductor puedes usar un yugo de tv con 30 vueltad de cable 2.5mm o un trafo de microondas, sacas  el de alta tensión y dejas el de alambre grueso y probas con ese, si calienta mucho tendrás que usar alambre más grueso.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 6, 2019)

Jose f Correa dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu interés, me podria facilitar un diseño para imitarlo.
> Voy a tratar de conseguir los puentes rectificadores  y sus disipadores
> La bobina de filtrado como me aconsejas fabricarla
> Gracias por responder
> ...


!Ojo ao Piojo , ese diagrama esquemactico  dibujado en Adjuntos NO anda , estas equivocado !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 6, 2019)

Gracias, por tu respuesta
Seria un puente de diodos kbpc5010
 Y los capacitores de cuanto
Gracias por tu respuesta e interés


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 6, 2019)

Jose f Correa dijo:


> Gracias, por tu respuesta
> Seria un puente de diodos kbpc5010
> Y los capacitores de cuanto
> Gracias por tu respuesta e interés


Por nada amigo , cuanto a los valores de los conponentes ya te dice en mi post #1241 , un meo rapido serias abrir la caja de tu maquina y verificar cual es la puente rectificadora y cual es lo capacitor electrolictico de filtrado , despues debes doblar los valores de curriente del diodo y capacitancia del electrolictico para armar lo bendicto doblador.
Despues de armado lo doblador puedes probarlo sin conectar a tu maquina inverter , basta enchufar en una toma 120Vac con auxilio de una lampara incandescente de 100W y  misma tensión de la Red electrica en serie con la entrada del doblador y la salida ustedes mede con auxilio de un multimetro , si tudo anda bien debes medir algo en torno de 310Vcc.
Si todo anda bien la lampara debes asciender por un breve momento de tienpo y despues apagarse porque los capacitores electrolicticos ya se cargaran.
Ahora si algo te va malo (algun equivoco en la montagen o conponentes malos) la lampara NO apaga indicando problemas y nada si estropia .
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 6, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Por nada amigo , cuanto a los valores de los conponentes ya te dice en mi post #1241 , un meo rapido serias abrir la caja de tu maquina y verificar cual es la puente rectificadora y cual es lo capacitor electrolictico de filtrado , despues debes doblar los valores de curriente del diodo y capacitancia del electrolictico para armar lo bendicto doblador.
> Despues de armado lo doblador puedes probarlo sin conectar a tu maquina inverter , basta enchufar en una toma 120Vac y la salida ustedes mede con auxilio de un multimetro , si tudo anda bien debes medir algo en torno de 310Vcc.
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Muchas pero muchas gracias por tu interés y tus acertadas respuestas, 
Disculpa si parezco molestoso, soy aficionado nada mas, pero de verdad que aprendo mucho de ustedes
Mil y mil gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 6, 2019)

Jose f Correa dijo:


> Muchas pero muchas gracias por tu interés y tus acertadas respuestas,
> Disculpa si parezco molestoso, soy aficionado nada mas, pero de verdad que aprendo mucho de ustedes
> Mil y mil gracias


Leea mas detenidamente mi post anterior , hice algunas nuevas  ediciones .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 6, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Por nada amigo , cuanto a los valores de los conponentes ya te dice en mi post #1241 , un meo rapido serias abrir la caja de tu maquina y verificar cual es la puente rectificadora y cual es lo capacitor electrolictico de filtrado , despues debes doblar los valores de curriente del diodo y capacitancia del electrolictico para armar lo bendicto doblador.
> Despues de armado lo doblador puedes probarlo sin conectar a tu maquina inverter , basta enchufar en una toma 120Vac y la salida ustedes mede con auxilio de un multimetro , si tudo anda bien debes medir algo en torno de 310Vcc.
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Muchas pero muchas gracias por tu interés y tus acertadas respuestas, 
Disculpa si parezco molestoso, soy aficionado nada mas, pero de verdad que aprendo mucho de ustedes
Mil y mil gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 6, 2019)

Jose f Correa dijo:


> Muchas pero muchas gracias por tu interés y tus acertadas respuestas,
> Disculpa si parezco molestoso, soy aficionado nada mas, pero de verdad que aprendo mucho de ustedes
> Mil y mil gracias


Por nada amigo mi pagamento es tu ezicto
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Mantenganos informados de los avances.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 6, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Por nada amigo mi pagamento es tu ezicto
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> Mantenganos informados de los avances.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Claro que lo haré 
Muchas gracias


Jose f Correa dijo:


> Y puedo conectar la maquina y su circuito doblador en un toma 110vca sin que salten los protectores D la casa?
> Mas o menos así
> Entrada 110
> Circuito doblador
> ...


Este es el circuito que voy a implementar, la duda me surge sobre ese interruptor debajo del puente de diodos, que utilidad tiene y si es absolutamente necesario instalarlo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 6, 2019)

Jose f Correa dijo:


> Claro que lo haré
> Muchas gracias
> 
> Este es el circuito que voy a implementar, la duda me surge sobre ese interruptor debajo del puente de diodos, que utilidad tiene y si es absolutamente necesario instalarlo


Ese interruptor (llave) permite escojer entre rectificador de onda conpleta (eso para 220Vac) o doblador de onda conleta (para uso en 120Vac).
Llave abierta es para andar en 220Vac , llave cerriada es para andar en 120Vac.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 6, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Ese interruptor (llave) permite escojer entre rectificador de onda conpleta (eso para 220Vac) o doblador de onda conleta (para uso en 120Vac).
> Llave abierta es para andar en 220Vac , llave cerriada es para andar en 120Vac.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Pues ahora me e quedando mas perplejo
Este circuito se puede alimentar con las dos tensiones y para eso es la llave.
Es así o me equivoco


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 6, 2019)

Jose f Correa dijo:


> Pues ahora me e quedando mas perplejo
> Este circuito se puede alimentar con las dos tensiones y para eso es la llave.
> Es así o me equivoco


Si asi es  , pero si olvidar de selecionar la correta tensión seguramente vaias a freiar la maquina de solda con 620Vcc ( conectada a una toma de 220Vac y llave selecionada para andar en 120Vac.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 6, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Si asi es  , pero si olvidar de selecionar la correta tensión seguramente vaias a freiar la maquina de solda con 620Vcc ( conectada a una toma de 220Vac y llave selecionada para andar en 120Vac.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Pues la verdad que ese circuito lo voy a colocar fuera de la máquina y solo trabajará con 110vca
Asi que puedo obviar esa llave y el circuito trabajara de 110 vca, verdad?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 6, 2019)

Jose f Correa dijo:


> Pues la verdad que ese circuito lo voy a colocar fuera de la máquina y solo trabajará con 110vca
> Asi que puedo obviar esa llave y el circuito trabajara de 110 vca, verdad?


Llave cerriada y lo circuito funciona como doblador de tensión (entrada 120Vac y salida 310Vcc).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 6, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Llave cerriada y lo circuito funciona como doblador de tensión (entrada 120Vac y salida 310Vcc).
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Muchas gracias
Que tremendo que respondas 
Tan acertadamente , te agradezco nuevamente tu apoyo y paciencia
De verdad muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2019)

Si hacés un doblador aparte , yo no le pondría la llave !


----------



## Jose f Correa (Oct 6, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si hacés un doblador aparte , yo no le pondría la llave !


Asi voy ha realizarlo, sin llave, gracias por tu interés y colaboración


----------



## capitanp (Oct 7, 2019)

Algo que aprendimos y ya sabíamos es que una fuente Switching la podemos alimentar con 220VAC o 320VCC que va a funcionar igual


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 7, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> Algo que aprendimos y ya sabíamos es que una fuente Switching la podemos alimentar con 220VAC o 320VCC que va a funcionar igual


110/220v AC sisi.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 7, 2019)

shevchenko dijo:


> 110/220v AC sisi.




No entendiste


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 7, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> No entendiste


220VAC x 1.4 son 308V DC en si, si es lo mismo...


----------



## hell_fish (Oct 7, 2019)

Esto no va para ningún lado, mejor compra una tarjeta que acepte voltaje dual (110/220) y se lo adaptas al inverter, es relativamente mas sencillo que hacer una tarjeta aparte, por otro lado se habla mucho pero no se sabe aun si es posible, pues algunas inverter traen la fuente flyback para alimentar la parte de control en la tarjeta que quieres sustituir.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 7, 2019)

hell_fish dijo:


> Esto no va para ningún lado, mejor compra una tarjeta que acepte voltaje dual (110/220) y se lo adaptas al inverter, es relativamente mas sencillo que hacer una tarjeta aparte, por otro lado se habla mucho pero no se sabe aun si es posible, pues algunas inverter traen la fuente flyback para alimentar la parte de control en la tarjeta que quieres sustituir.




Si revisar si algun cooler no se alimente desde 220v


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 7, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> Algo que aprendimos y ya sabíamos es que una fuente Switching la podemos alimentar con 220VAC o 320VCC que va a funcionar igual



Al menos, yo lo aprendí.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 7, 2019)

hell_fish dijo:


> Esto no va para ningún lado, mejor compra una tarjeta que acepte voltaje dual (110/220) y se lo adaptas al inverter, es relativamente mas sencillo que hacer una tarjeta aparte, por otro lado se habla mucho pero no se sabe aun si es posible, pues algunas inverter traen la fuente flyback para alimentar la parte de control en la tarjeta que quieres sustituir.


Bueno , quizaz si pueda salvar una buena plata $$ construindo lo bendicto doblador a conprar una tarjeta bivolt.
Si , si especula mucho y no se hace nada practico hasta ese presente momento , pero quien que tiene que poner realmente las manos en la masa es quien levanto ese tema y no nosotros que estamos tentando ayuda a solucionar esa questón.
Asi si fuese lo auctor del tema conpraria otra maquina de solda bivolt y listo.
Ahora si la fuente auxiliar tanbien for de tecnologia conmutada esa seguramente tanbien anda con DC ( curriente continua ) en su entrada tal cual si fuese AC.
Es sabido que transformadores con nucleo de hierro NO anda con DC , pero eso ya fue muy bien esplicado , asi lo auctor del tema debe verificar esa questón en su maquina de solda antes de armar cualquer circuito doblador aca proposto.
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## felipe huertas (Oct 8, 2019)

buenas tardes tengo una pregunta tengo un equipo inversor Kratch 200 Amp prende pero no suelda, me pueden dar unos consejos para repararla por favor


----------



## hell_fish (Oct 8, 2019)

¿Solo enciende la luz de "power" o prenden las dos ?


felipe huertas dijo:


> buenas tardes tengo una pregunta tengo un equipo inversor Kratch 200 Amp prende pero no suelda, me pueden dar unos consejos para repararla por favor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2019)

Si solo enciende el neón del interruptor trasero , eso y nada es lo mismo.


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 8, 2019)

Comenza chequeando la parte de potencia (igbt) rectificadores y daños ansimple vista, luego de ahí saltas a la más compleja que es la etapa driver, claro que de entrada revisas la parte de fusible de entrada, diodos y caps que estan cerca de la entrada 220v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2019)

Yo primero revisaría la pequeña fuente de 12V , algunas llevan de 18 y 24V que es la que maneja la lógica y los drivers de los IGBT.


----------



## hell_fish (Oct 9, 2019)

Adivinando con la información que nos dio el amigo, supongo que la inverter enciende (ventilador, led verde o led verde + led amarillo) por consiguiente la fuente aux debería estar andando, esperemos a que responda que led esta encendido o si solo es el neon del switch.


----------



## felipe huertas (Oct 9, 2019)

gracias, prende ventilador, leds amarillo y verde y switch, haciemdo la revision ocular encontre que la coneccion interna de los bornes tiene un chispazo el positivo


----------



## hell_fish (Oct 9, 2019)

Bien como pensé fuente aux esta en buen estado, esta activada la protección por sobre corriente, ahora con un multimetro en escala de diodos mide entre los dos bornes de salida y luego invierte las puntas del multimetro debería medir como un diodo (medir en un solo sentido), si hay continuidad en los dos sentidos hay un diodo en corto o varios saca diodo por diodo y mira cual (es) están en corto, si todo va bien mide los IGBT/MOSFET ya con eso deberías saber donde esta la falla.


felipe huertas dijo:


> gracias, prende ventilador, leds amarillo y verde y switch, haciemdo la revision ocular encontre que la coneccion interna de los bornes tiene un chispazo el positivo


----------



## felipe huertas (Oct 9, 2019)

ahora ya no prende el led amarillo el de temperatura, y no le pasa energía a los igbt, no se retroalimenta


----------



## hell_fish (Oct 9, 2019)

¿podrías tomar fotos de la placa? 
¿por que dices que NO se "retroalimenta"?
¿Tienes osciloscopio?
-Mide diodos, igbt, tensión en los capacitores.


----------



## felipe huertas (Oct 11, 2019)

buenas tardes, alguno me puede indicar donde puedo encontrar planos esquemáticos de equipos de soldadura


----------



## hell_fish (Oct 11, 2019)

Después de 2 semanas de trabajo, entregadas 4 maquinas de soldar, alimentación 220Vac trifasica, con 8 módulos cada una, la reparación consistió en reemplazo de contactores, un par de diodos quemados, y varias resistencias partidas. Lamentablemente un modulo no tubo solución pues faltaban algunas resistencias y las que tenia estaban rotas.






El de verde en las perillas es su servidor, el de negro el cliente probando los 8 módulos, gracias a foros de electrónica por guiarme en la reparación. 

Éxitos.


----------



## hell_fish (Oct 22, 2019)

Buenas noches, ha llegado a mi taller un par de moto-soldadoras MILLER BIG-40, estas hacen la soldadura bien hasta cierto electrodo que es 7018, al ponerle un 7010 esta deja de soldarlo, se entrecorta el arco como si en la tensión hubiera vacíos (porciones en la tensión donde el voltaje cae tanto que deja de soldar) es mi primera vez con motosoldadoras como esta, no se donde empezar a buscar la falla. ¿consejos?

Por otro lado quisiera adquirir un Welding Power Load Bank, peeero no tengo recursos económicos para uno comercial, me pregunto, como se podría hacer algo mas "casero". En el pdf abajo hay un Load Bank comercial, como podría hacer la resistencia (as) shunt y de carga de la pagina 23? (de menor potencia claro esta) algo como para ir probando, alguna idea?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 23, 2019)

Nicrom? Muchos hilos en paralelo con ventilación? 
Usar un inductor?


----------



## hell_fish (Oct 23, 2019)

shevchenko dijo:


> Nicrom? Muchos hilos en paralelo con ventilación?
> Usar un inductor?



En eso precisamente estaba pensando, muchas resistencias de nicron de un calibre generoso, pero me surgen un par de dudas con que hago un shunt de corriente de por lo menos 600 amp, en ocasiones tendré que medir en DC otras en AC y otras veces continua NO filtrada de alta frecuencia, (31-100khz) con que mediría corriente en cada caso ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2019)

Ley de Ohm . . .  La tensión soldando andaría por 40 V . . . 

El alambre se vende por metro y de distintos diámetros-secciones , también hay cintas , las de las máquinas de sellar bolsas . . .


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 23, 2019)

¿Fundición de hierro gris?

¿Ferrita?


----------



## Ikertxo (Nov 3, 2019)

Hola buenas a todos. Necesito ayuda, diagrama de máquina de soldar Fronius 1700 Transtig. A electrodo va bien pero con la tig al dar al pulsador de la antorcha sale error 17. Error de sobre-intensidad de corriente primaria. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Jose f Correa (Nov 5, 2019)

Juan Spleaker dijo:


> Hola amigos, led comento que hice una maquina soldadora con 3 transformadores de microondas logrando en la salida 55 voltios y los rectifiqué y obtengo 82.5 y solda muy bien, de hecho con bastante potencia con la mayoría de tipos de electrodos. Pero quisiera pedir su consejo sobre poner un sistema de control en los bobinados primarios, para bajar la potencia de salida y poder soldar laminas.. Yo creo que podría usar un circuito con scr o triac como los dimmer de lámparas. Algún circuito o diagrama que me hicieran favor de facilitarme, se los agradecería enormemente. Anticipadamente gracias y un abrazo afectuoso...
> 
> 
> 
> Olvidaba decir que a la salida tengo soldando una potencia de 5,197.5 watts, con 63 amperes y en la entrada de 125 voltios calculo tener 43.7 amperes... Y se que existen módulos con dos SCRs conectados antiparalelo, pero los precios son altos. Por lo que pensaba en 2 SCRs en paralelo en un sentido y otros dos en sentido inverso (2y2 en antiparalelo) siendo cada uno de 40 amperes, ya que estando dos en paralelo podrían permitir hasta 80 amperes en el primario...previniendo la subida de amperaje cuando se pega el electrodo... Acepto cualquier sugerencia y/o diagrama esquemático de circuito que pudiera usarse. Nuevamente gracias..


Como los conectas, me interesa mucho ese dato, para la que estoy haciendo
 Ahora


----------



## felipe huertas (Nov 6, 2019)

buenos días, quiero hacer un curso de reparación de equipos de soldar, alguno me puede orientar en el tema, no se nada aun, he pensado hacer un curso básico de electrónica.


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 6, 2019)

Respecto de las soldadoras convencionales, o sea las de transformador, puede que en poco tiempo aprendas.
En cuanto a las "otras" o sea las inverter, vas a tener que estudiar muuuuuuuuuuuucho.


----------



## felipe huertas (Nov 6, 2019)

pero hay algun curso en especifico que deba hacer?


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 6, 2019)

felipe huertas dijo:


> pero hay algun curso en especifico que deba hacer?



Para las tradicionales, hasta hay videos en youtube.


----------



## felipe huertas (Nov 6, 2019)

me puedes enviar alguno de los link o tal ves algún canal que me ayude por favor


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 6, 2019)

San Google.
Soldadora electrica casera.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2019)

Jose f Correa dijo:


> Juan Spleaker dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hola amigos, led comento que hice una maquina soldadora con 3 transformadores de microondas logrando en la salida 55 voltios y los rectifiqué y obtengo 82.5 y solda muy bien, de hecho con bastante potencia con la mayoría de tipos de electrodos.
> ...


 
[Aporte] Soldadora de arco de 200A con material reciclado


----------



## hell_fish (Nov 7, 2019)

Buenas noches, repare una moto-soldadora EW240G pero ahora QUEMA las pulidoras/taladros que se conectan en su salida, la parte de soldar anda ok. La salida de voltaje es de 165VDC (la que tiene la clavija para las herramientas) mi pregunta es cual es el voltaje optimo para trabajar una pulidora(amoladora) y taladro en VCC? gracias.

Algunas fotos antes de la restauracion/reparacion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2019)

Si ustedes tienen 110 Vac  , no creo que sea bueno superar los 120 VDC para motores universales. . .


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 8, 2019)

hell_fish dijo:


> cual es el voltaje optimo



En la maquina dice 120Vcc, asi que si tiene mas, algo anda mal, o deberias cambiar algun control, como la corriente (Current Control)


----------



## hell_fish (Nov 8, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> En la maquina dice 120Vcc, asi que si tiene mas, algo anda mal, o deberias cambiar algun control, como la corriente (Current Control)



Ese potenciometro, es para variar la corriente con que se funde el electrodo, para variar el voltaje hay que desacelerar el motor. La cosa es que el voltaje (VCC) no es filtrado no se realmente si el multimetro lo esta midiendo bien, pero recomendare que desaceleren el motor cuando se vaya a usar alguna herramienta. 

Gracias por responder.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 8, 2019)

hell_fish dijo:


> Ese potenciometro, es para variar la corriente con que se funde el electrodo,



Si, si. Pero hay veces que al subir el amperaje, se sube el voltaje tambien, pero si no es el caso, todo bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2019)

hell_fish dijo:


> el voltaje (VCC) no es filtrado no se realmente si el multimetro lo esta midiendo bien


 
Instalale un voltímetro fijo


----------



## Quinino (Nov 9, 2019)

Hola chicos ante todo gracias por aceptar me!!.Tengo un aparato de soldar mig de hilo con gas y me falla,el potenciómetro solo funciona aveces los tres últimos números del potenciómetro,cuando falla le doy al pulsador de la pistola y no gira el rodillo del hilo,osea hace ruido dentro del aparato pero no se mueven el cojinete del hilo,no gira.


----------



## Kikinn (Dic 1, 2019)

Hola que tal tengo un problema con mi soldadora lincoln wel pak 100 la cosa es que al presionar el gatillo sale el cable pero no lo funde solo sale una pequeña chispa y es todo de antemano gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2019)

Sistema de desenrrollar alambre = OK 
Sistema de ignición de alta tensión = OK 
Sistema de alta corriente para soldadura = Kaput


----------



## jheison tapia (Dic 5, 2019)

Hola espero que no borres mi pregunta DOSMETROS , ya me arme la maquina el transformador de soldar solo quiero saber como calcular la corriente de cortocircuito (formula). mi maquina tiene voltaje de entrada =220 voltaje de salida =60 el amperaje en corto ciruito se dipara a 140 amperios y la tension cae a 30 vol  a 60hz la potencia del nucleo es de 5,8 x 7,2 =41,76 x 41,76=  1743 . quiero saber como  calcular la corriente de corto circuito , suelda bien y lo arme con nucleo movil pero quiero saber para armar con exactitud una de 100 amperios 200 250 etc , Agradeceria mucho su respuesta FOGONAZO Dame la mano!! 
Hola me podrían brindar las formulas para calcular un inductor que regule el amperaje de una maquina de soldar y la relacion del inductor con el transformador voltajes amperajes y inductancias espero me ayuden y aclaren mis dudas  y me den las formulas.






Perdon a 60 vol se dispara a 100 amp , ya encontre la forma de varia el amperaje con un inductor con varias salidas


----------



## Leyda (Ene 17, 2020)

alex1994nir dijo:


> QUe tal
> 
> HEy Napesh, yo tambien soy nuevo en este foro y estoy empezando a aprender acerca del funcionamiento de las maquinas de soldar en general y me parece muy interesante. en especifico a lo que me quiero enfocar es a las maquinas de soldar microalambre (MIG) te agradeceria si tienes información para compartir o si sabes en donde puedo averiguar acerca de este tipo de maquinas en especial lo que es de la parte electronica de estas maquinas ya que he estado averiguando pero no encuentro en ningun lado.


Buenas noches, tengo una maquina de soldar vita de 250 amp, ella enciende pero no hace el arco, le cambie un capacitor que estaba abombado y una resistencia que estaba quemada, pero aun sigue sin hacer el arco, me podrias ayudar, te lo agradezco de antemano, estoy en linea esperando la respuesta seria de gran ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2020)

Enciende ventilador y display o solo la tecla trasera ?


----------



## hell_fish (Ene 19, 2020)

Si enciende el ventilador y el display, el culpable puede ser el UC3846N.


----------



## Pilar56 (Ene 20, 2020)

Buen año a todos.
Necesito algo de información de una soldadora  Cevik vulcano 160.
La máquina no hace arco. Los IGBT están buenos, ya confirme el gatillo y cables anexos. Los voltajes de alimentación los he checado, pero al no tener información, no se si la fuente le esté entregando las tensiones correctas o si falte algún voltaje.
Les agradecería aun que sea él manual del usuario, porque definitivamente no encontré nada en la red.


----------



## Leyda (Ene 24, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Enciende ventilador y display o solo la tecla trasera ?


Trae dos ventiladores el delantero enciende pero el trasero no, otra cosa también noté que al medir las resistencias que estaban quemadas cuando la máquina está encendida no da medida y por supuesto también pasa lo mismo con resistencias cercanas a esa, la resistencia es de 100K de precisión y la compré así tal cual si me puedes ayudar te lo agradezco.
Enciende todo menos el ventilador trasero pero si el delantero, pero cuando la máquina está encendida la resistencias de 100k de precisión no marca ohmiaje y la máquina sigue sin hacer el arco


hell_fish dijo:


> Si enciende el ventilador y el display, el culpable puede ser el UC3846N.


Disculpa pero que es el uc3846N ?

Primero debería ver si la máquina tiene ese integrado, por otra parte yo soy de Venezuela y la empresa mouser no la tiene disponible podrías decirme cuál es el reemplazo, en caso que sea el integrado


----------



## hell_fish (Ene 27, 2020)

Leyda dijo:


> Trae dos ventiladores el delantero enciende pero el trasero no, otra cosa también noté que al medir las resistencias que estaban quemadas cuando la máquina está encendida no da medida y por supuesto también pasa lo mismo con resistencias cercanas a esa, la resistencia es de 100K de precisión y la compré así tal cual si me puedes ayudar te lo agradezco.
> Enciende todo menos el ventilador trasero pero si el delantero, pero cuando la máquina está encendida la resistencias de 100k de precisión no marca ohmiaje y la máquina sigue sin hacer el arco
> 
> Disculpa pero que es el uc3846N ?
> ...



Amigo mira revisa si el equipo oscila (necesitas osciloscopio) lo puedes hacer en los transistores driver que son irfz24 y irf9z24 si no lo hace revisa los voltajes de alimentación de el ic pwm búscalo por ahí debería ser un UC3846N por favor suban un par de fotos de las placas a ciegas se complica saber cual cosa es cual


Pilar56 dijo:


> Buen año a todos.
> Necesito algo de información de una soldadora  Cevik vulcano 160.
> La máquina no hace arco. Los IGBT están buenos, ya confirme el gatillo y cables anexos. Los voltajes de alimentación los he checado, pero al no tener información, no se si la fuente le esté entregando las tensiones correctas o si falte algún voltaje.
> Les agradecería aun que sea él manual del usuario, porque definitivamente no encontré nada en la red.



Lo mismo de arriba hermano sube alguna foto para referencia.


----------



## Leyda (Ene 28, 2020)

Leyda dijo:


> Trae dos ventiladores el delantero enciende pero el trasero no, otra cosa también noté que al medir las resistencias que estaban quemadas cuando la máquina está encendida no da medida y por supuesto también pasa lo mismo con resistencias cercanas a esa, la resistencia es de 100K de precisión y la compré así tal cual si me puedes ayudar te lo agradezco.
> Enciende todo menos el ventilador trasero pero si el delantero, pero cuando la máquina está encendida la resistencias de 100k de precisión no marca ohmiaje y la máquina sigue sin hacer el arco
> 
> Disculpa pero que es el uc3846N ?
> ...


revise la maquina y si tiene el integrado, y ya tengo el datasheet de circuito integrado, mi pregunta es: es recomendable que energice la maquina para tomar los voltajes de salida y entrada del integrado? o tengo que desmontar el integrado y alimentarlo en un proto para asi tomar las medidas


----------



## hell_fish (Ene 28, 2020)

Puedes conectar la maquina recordando que hay 320VDC o mas en los capacitores y en la parte "caliente" de la fuente auxiliar, hay que tener mucho cuidado, pero si no quieres conectarla puedes en la salida de voltaje que va hacia los ventiladores meter 24VDC (ojo con la polaridad) así alimentas el ic UC3846N con eso debería oscilar si es que funciona es muy habitual que ese se dañe siempre los reemplazo. Revisa una resistencia de bajo valor que debe estar cerca de la tarjeta del integrado (1ohm) algunas veces se quema en resumen creo que es mejor que consigas ese integrado.

¿Tienes osciloscopio?


----------



## Leyda (Ene 28, 2020)

*N*o, no tengo osciloscopio por el momento, voy a revisar la resistencia que me dices y te digo que tal me va, en cuanto al integrado soy de *V*enezuela y aqui no se consigue ese integrado*,* la empresa que se encarga de venderlo no lo tiene disponible ya pregunte, gracias por la observación seguiré tus consejos


----------



## hell_fish (Ene 30, 2020)

Leyda dijo:


> *N*o, no tengo osciloscopio por el momento, voy a revisar la resistencia que me dices y te digo que tal me va, en cuanto al integrado soy de *V*enezuela y aqui no se consigue ese integrado*,* la empresa que se encarga de venderlo no lo tiene disponible ya pregunte, gracias por la observación seguiré tus consejos


¿no puedes importarlos de china ? salen a 1 dolar aprox.


----------



## Leyda (Feb 5, 2020)

Buenos dias, tengo una maquina de soldar  marca hoffmanarc modelo lassen 140, y me hace el arco en el modo tig, pero cuando lo cambio al modo mig no me suelda, mi pregunta es si puede ser el selector nada mas, y si es asi como pruebo el selector para ver si esta bueno


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2020)

Es una simple llave a palanca . . .  tester .


----------



## Leyda (Feb 5, 2020)

ok gracias


----------



## jorge gonzalezr (Feb 16, 2020)

hola, aun sigues con el problema?
dices que un ventilador funciona, se supone que los dos ventiladores se alimentan de los mismos 24v, revisa las conexiones al ventilador y tambien el ventilador, puede estar malo.
por otra parte, antes de revisar el ic modulador pwm uc3846, debes verificar si opero el rele de 24v que hace la carga lenta a los capacitores.
favor envia algunas fotos y vere si te puedo ayudar con el circuito


----------



## hell_fish (Feb 17, 2020)

jorge gonzalezr dijo:


> hola, aun sigues con el problema?
> dices que un ventilador funciona, se supone que los dos ventiladores se alimentan de los mismos 24v, revisa las conexiones al ventilador y tambien el ventilador, puede estar malo.
> por otra parte, antes de revisar el ic modulador pwm uc3846, debes verificar si opero el rele de 24v que hace la carga lenta a los capacitores.
> favor envia algunas fotos y vere si te puedo ayudar con el circuito


Así ese rele no ande debería haber voltaje en los bornes de salida, las NTC ya deberían estar destruidas. Eso indica que NO está oscilando ahora bien hay varios motivos 1. No le llega alimentación al IC. 2. El IC está frito. 3. Los mosfet driver están quemados. Es muy habitual el caso número 2 cuando no hay voltaje en la salida.


----------



## jorge gonzalezr (Feb 18, 2020)

hola, existe la posibilidad de enviar fotos?
yo tengo muchos circuitos  y manuales de maquinas inversoras y podria ayudarte pero necesito a lo menos una foto del interior o la pcb de tu maquina


----------



## chester85 (Feb 19, 2020)

Hola
Quería saber si alguien tiene experiencia con la marca de equipos de soldadura galagar, es que me quiero pillar este equipo Equipo de soldadura por electrodo Atlantic 200. y me gustaría tener un feedback antes.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Leyda (Feb 27, 2020)

buenas, muchas gracias por su ayuda, revise la maquina y las resistencias que estabana cerca del integrado no me daban el valor correcto, por lo que devolvi la maquina. De todas formas muchas gracias


----------



## m2dresidencial (Abr 8, 2020)

Hola que tal aqui molestando, tengo un conocimiento básico en el tema , tengo una Ax Tech bi Voltaje, la conecto a 110V enciende correctamente pero me detecta como si tuviera 220V , me explico, en 110V tiene una potencia de 120Amp y en 220V de 160Amp, como es digital en 110V me está marcando la pantalla hasta 160Amp y no tiene voltaje de salida, no hay nada quemado solo exceso de polvo, un dato, comenzó acelerando y desacelerando el ventilador, me puedas asesorar donde podría buscar la falla ?. Gracias, saludos.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 9, 2020)

Como sabes que no tiene nada quemado? cuando hablamos de quemado nos referimos a los semiconductores.


----------



## m2dresidencial (Abr 9, 2020)

Hola Que tal. Bueno visiblemente todo se ve bien.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 11, 2020)

En la electronica todo lo que se quema o deja de andar suele no ser visible, ojala fuese asi de simple y se tendría que estudiar tanto para hacer una reparación, pero la cosa no es asid e sencilla, en muy pocas ocasiones los componentes suelen explotar o presentar algo en su exterior, pero son los menos.


----------



## m2dresidencial (Abr 11, 2020)

Si entiendo. Tengo una duda en es integrado hcf4013, de el pin 6 al 11 me marcan continuidad será normal o estará en corto? Gracias


----------



## sergiot (Abr 11, 2020)

Eso no quiere decir nada, al ser un doble flip flip puede tener interconexión de pines, pero todo eso por fuera, cuando decis continuidad es un corto o solo te mide resistencia?, ademas esas mediciones se hacen con el chip fuera de la placa. los chip no son muy medibles asi, se los mide con funcionamiento y según su función se podría determinar si estan bien o mal o dudosas.


----------



## m2dresidencial (Abr 12, 2020)

Me refiero a corto circuito entre los pines y esta en la tarjeta de control


----------



## Zetalagarto (Abr 18, 2020)

Hola me uní al grupo porque me compre una soldadora eléctrica por arco de las viejitas marca Valmaira AMC 250 y dice que es trifásica quisiera saber como es el plano o esquema interno de conectado ya que cuenta para soldar 10 puntos con masa baja media y alta !! Y salen tres cables de adentro para conectar al toma corriente como seria la conexión ?? Muchas gracias espero la ayuda de los expertos en el tema


----------



## capitanp (Abr 27, 2020)

Les dejo una plaquita de un circuito 2T + 4T para hacer ingenieria inversa


----------



## Anidos (May 21, 2020)

Hola, tengo una maquina de soldar inverter, es una S-WELDING 160A de la marca gala-gar, y me falta el potenciómetro de regulación, como puedo saber cual es el adecuado para comprarlo? A ver si me podeis ayudar, gracias de antemano.


----------



## sergiot (May 21, 2020)

Es casi imposible adivinar un valor, solo con el circuito electronica de la placa se podria dar un valor mas certero. Tenes que observar si usa las tres patas o solo dos, en el caso de la tres patas es mas complicado porque se estaría usando como un divisor resistivo en donde entra en juego todos los valores, en cambio si solo usa dos patas se utiliza como resistencia variable simple, y podrías ir probando desde valores altos a mas bajos, empezaría por 100K, 50K y asi hasta lograr una variación aceptable.


----------



## Anidos (May 21, 2020)

Como no tengo el potenciometro original no sabria decir si es de dos o tres patas, pero por el conector donde creo que va conectado tiene tres pins, creo entonces que sería de tres
Que tendría que ver de la placa para aproximarme mas al valor adecuado?
Ademas, la máquina no tiene corriente entre sus polos +y- , puede ser debido a que esta sin el potenciómetro? O sera que le falta algun otro componente?


----------



## Elufed (Jun 17, 2020)

Reemplazo diodo ultra fast soldadora inverter Dogo
Buenas amigos, me llamo Cristian, tengo una soldadora inverter marca Bogo, a la cual la conectaron a un grupo electrógeno (generador 220AC). bien, el generador se ve que falla y hubo exceso de voltaje hacia el soldador inverter... desarmé y me encontré con un dual diodo ultra fast F20UP30DN de 300 Vol 10 Amp 45ns... no puedo conseguir dicho diodo ni parecido... mi consulta es, le puedo poner obviamente que mayores características? o tengo que poner de iguales características que el F20UP30DN ? desde ya muchas gracias amigos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2020)

Podés poner de mas Volts , de mas Amperes y de menos ns


----------



## Lucifer9011 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hola a todos, tengo un problema con una soldadora *L*usqtoff iron 250, enciende correctamente y tengo la tensión correcta en la salida pero al realizar el primer arco enciende la luz de temperatura, lo que note es que aunque ponga la soldadora al mínimo el chispazo q*ue* realiza es demasiado alto como si estuviera fuera del rango de oscilación segura del equipo.

Intenté cambiando el integrado que controla la oscilación y el tiristor pero el problema persiste y también algo que noté es que cuando toco con la punta de prueba la resistencia que va a la pata 9 del integrado también enciende la luz de temperatura (como si estuviera haciendo masa con algo) pero revisé todo y no tengo componentes dañados, no se si a alguien le ocurrió el mismo problema.
Desde ya muchísimas gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 22, 2020)

Pin 9 de qué integrado.
Si tiene potenciometro, puede que esté cortada la resistencia o mal el terminal movil


----------



## Lucifer9011 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hola DJ T3 el integrado es el 3525 el oscilador , revise las resistencias y capacitores pero no tengo nada en corto


----------



## hell_fish (Jul 26, 2020)

Retira el sensor de temperatura y comenta que sucede.


----------



## Matiasalma (Jul 27, 2020)

petres83 dijo:


> Buenas noches amigos, tengo un problema con ésta soldadora inverter Gladiator I6150/2/220m, necesito saber que son dos componentes que se quemaron en la tarjeta (creo que son resistencias) y su valor, coloco las fotos, están cerca del transistor 2SK3878.
> 
> Son dos componentes en paralelo que van al pin 3 del transistor (fuente) por la cara superior de la tarjeta.
> 
> ...


Hola compañero el valor de las resistencias es de 2,2 Ohm c/u. Ahora por casualidad tendrá más fotos de la máquina porque necesito el valor de las resistencias smd de la placa vertical dónde está el uc3843b y de las tres resistencias de potencia que están al lado de la ficha tipo pala con el cable negro .


Lucifer9011 dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo un problema con una soldadora *L*usqtoff iron 250, enciende correctamente y tengo la tensión correcta en la salida pero al realizar el primer arco enciende la luz de temperatura, lo que note es que aunque ponga la soldadora al mínimo el chispazo q*ue* realiza es demasiado alto como si estuviera fuera del rango de oscilación segura del equipo.
> 
> Intenté cambiando el integrado que controla la oscilación y el tiristor pero el problema persiste y también algo que noté es que cuando toco con la punta de prueba la resistencia que va a la pata 9 del integrado también enciende la luz de temperatura (como si estuviera haciendo masa con algo) pero revisé todo y no tengo componentes dañados, no se si a alguien le ocurrió el mismo problema.
> Desde ya muchísimas gracias


Hola amigo deberías controlar el térmico bimetalico que está montado en el disipador para ver si funciona bien, otro problema común es que tenga alguno de los igbt o MOSFET en corto o los diodos de salida también en corto y por último algunos modelos de estás maquinas tiene un control antistick que deja de enviar los pulsos al los transistores cuando se pega el electrodo.


----------



## elvis mendoza (Jul 29, 2020)

Buen día a todos, tengo una maquina MILLER 350XMT con un problema. Cuando se hace arco el voltaje se descontrola y luego de eso ya no se puede controlar. El problema solo sucede cuando se usa la maleta SUITCASE X-TREME 12VS.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 29, 2020)

elvis mendoza dijo:


> Buen día a todos, tengo una maquina MILLER 350XMT con un problema. Cuando se hace arco el voltaje se descontrola y luego de eso ya no se puede controlar. El problema solo sucede cuando se usa la maleta SUITCASE X-TREME 12VS.


Ah..., muy bien !  Evidentemente tienes un problema......, ahora tienes idea cuántas marcas, y modelos de máquinas de soldar se fabrican en el mundo, montones !!!!, y  tú lo único que aportas, es marca y modelo, y luego la maleta.
Acá tratamos de ayudar, pero los primeros aportes debe ser de quien los necesita, información detallada, imágenes, manuales, etc....-
No sabemos si eres del mundo de la electrónica, o si eres soldador, si eres soldador, dirígete a un service especializado Miller.
Esa soldadora Miller 350XMT, es una fuente multiproceso (mma- mag/mig - tig), es una fuente Inverter muy compleja, y la maleta suitcase x-treme 12vs ( devanador para alambres mag/ Mig, tubulares con/ sin gas) también.-


----------



## elvis mendoza (Jul 30, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Ah..., muy bien !  Evidentemente tienes un problema......, ahora tienes idea cuántas marcas, y modelos de máquinas de soldar se fabrican en el mundo, montones !!!!, y  tú lo único que aportas, es marca y modelo, y luego la maleta.
> Acá tratamos de ayudar, pero los primeros aportes debe ser de quien los necesita, información detallada, imágenes, manuales, etc....-
> No sabemos si eres del mundo de la electrónica, o si eres soldador, si eres soldador, dirígete a un service especializado Miller.
> Esa soldadora Miller 350XMT, es una fuente multiproceso (mma- mag/mig - tig), es una fuente Inverter muy compleja, y la maleta suitcase x-treme 12vs ( devanador para alambres mag/ Mig, tubulares con/ sin gas) también.-


Fotos de la maquina y el esquema eléctrico.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 30, 2020)

Bien por las imágenes, ahora te repito lo de ayer, ¿eres soldador?, o ¿tienes conocimientos de electrónica de potencia?


----------



## elvis mendoza (Jul 30, 2020)

Tengo conocimientos en electrónica. Pero no logro dar con la falla.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 30, 2020)

elvis mendoza dijo:


> Cuando se hace arco el voltaje se descontrola y luego de eso ya no se puede controlar. El problema solo sucede cuando se usa la maleta SUITCASE X-TREME 12VS.





elvis mendoza dijo:


> Tengo conocimientos en electrónica. Pero no logro dar con la falla.



Está bien, tienes conocimientos en electrónica, y no logras encontrar la falla, sería interesante que expliques en forma concatenada, que etapas y secciones has probado, y medido, por otro lado el esquemático que presentas es un diagrama en bloques, se necesita el circuito completo.


----------



## Lucifer9011 (Ago 3, 2020)

Matiasalma dijo:


> Hola compañero el valor de las resistencias es de 2,2 Ohm c/u. Ahora por casualidad tendrá más fotos de la máquina porque necesito el valor de las resistencias smd de la placa vertical dónde está el uc3843b y de las tres resistencias de potencia que están al lado de la ficha tipo pala con el cable negro .
> 
> Hola amigo deberías controlar el térmico bimetalico que está montado en el disipador para ver si funciona bien, otro problema común es que tenga alguno de los igbt o MOSFET en corto o los diodos de salida también en corto y por último algunos modelos de estás maquinas tiene un control antistick que deja de enviar los pulsos al los transistores cuando se pega el electrodo.


Muchas gracias Matiasalma, revisé el integrado que manda los pulsos a los transistores y me encontré que aumentaba la frecuencia de los pulsos por lo que dañó también los transistores, los cambié a todos y salió funcionando.
Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda.


----------



## Braita (Ago 5, 2020)

luis beltran dijo:


> Saludos. estoy reparando una maquina de soldar marca WELDWEL. que se le han quemado los IGBT FGA6560. Y quisiera preguntar a ustedes cual podría ser su reemplazo. porque no puedo conseguir los originales. de antemano gracias. adjunto pdf. del IGBT


Hola Luis. Conseguiste remplazo? Yo necesito del mismo


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 6, 2020)

Braita dijo:


> Hola Luis. Conseguiste remplazo? Yo necesito del mismo



Fijate acá en ML,  Fairchild ON originales: Fga 6560 Fga-6560 Fga6560 Fga6560wdf Transistor Igbt N To3p - $ 797,78

y acá chinitos, vaya a saber como son : 5 x FGA6560WDF FGA6560 Transistor TO-3P 650V 120A  | eBay

Y acá también Fairchild ON  originales : https://ar.mouser.com/ProductDetail...FzGldGdX3BDUxshkmpLSmWRFeQ3kpbTUdgsFkjvbMiA==


----------



## dayanmata (Ago 12, 2020)

Estoy haciendo un circuito de alto voltaje para el encendido del arco de un cortador de plasma que estoy fabricando, ¿alguien sabe el voltaje de este o servira cualquier alto voltaje a cualquier frecuencia, en las maquinas comerciales este se transmite por el mismo cable de la antorcha?


----------



## fujikam (Ago 23, 2020)

hola a todos me dirijo a ustedes si alguien me pued ayudar con informacion sobre una soldadora inverter esta maquina fue quemada en un incendio y se daño todo el frontal el display ,potenciometro ,led de power y el oc llego a mis manos sin tapa he chequeado todo  la encendi y funciona tengo tencion en la salida en vacio de 65 volts no he tratado de hacer el arco porque no tiene el potenciometro de ajuste de amperaje, en la plaquita de caracteristicas dice modelo ARC 160A IJBT pero no se de que marca o fabricante es, adjunto fotos con la esperanza que alguien pueda orientarme en la coneccion del potenciometro ya identifique los cables correspondintes y estan designados en el conector como w1-w0-w2 mi duda es el valor en omios del potenciometro y el orden de coneccion  ya pude identificar los cables de la luz power y oc


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2020)

Que pocas ganas de buscar!!!!
Si pones ese código en google (que ademas has escrito MAL por que es ARC 160A I*G*BT) en el primer hit aparece el manual del fabricante.
Google es tu amigo!!


----------



## fujikam (Ago 23, 2020)

Fácil criticar, ya he buscado por todos lados y nada pero lo que me muestra google es una bauker y no corresponde se parece pero no es la misma si me equivoque en una letra, lo que busco es ayuda no criticas apresuradas adjunto imagen de la soldadora que ud hace mencion ,vera que es distinta y en el manual de esta no aporta nada


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 23, 2020)

Es de Brasil la que buscas, en el Manual te muestra el bloque del diagrama de como debes conectar lo que requieres, a la final todas son Chinas y cada empresa que la adquiere le coloca su Marca asi que la marca es lo de menos y el IGTB es " Insulated Gate Bipolar Transistor " , lo importante son las características y el modelo del año en este caso 2005, porque las actuales con esa misma Ref pueden variar en algunos componentes o PCB.


----------



## fujikam (Ago 23, 2020)

Gracias Jota Jota es la mas parecida, en el chasis y las dos tarjetas superior sobre todo la tarjeta de control que se ve igual ala que tengo solo que no distingo el valor del potenciometro en el diagrama del manual pero aun asi me da la pauta para conectar uno ,muy agradecido


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 23, 2020)

fujikam dijo:


> Fácil criticar, ya he buscado por todos lados y nada pero lo que me muestra google es una bauker y no corresponde se parece pero no es la misma si me equivoque en una letra, lo que busco es ayuda no criticas apresuradas adjunto imagen de la soldadora que ud hace mencion ,vera que es distinta y en el manual de esta no aporta nada



Me parece, creo, tal vez, que antes de quejarte, debieras ver quien te contestó, Dr Zoidberg tienes 12 años en el foro, con más de 10600 mensajes, y es uno de los miembros que más ayuda, y colabora con los demás, sobre todo con los nuevos, sería bueno, ya que eres prácticamente nuevo aquí, que leyeras las normas de comunicación, cordialidad, y convivencia que rigen en el foro.-
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 23, 2020)

fujikam dijo:


> Gracias Jota Jota es la mas parecida, en el chasis y las dos tarjetas superior sobre todo la tarjeta de control que se ve igual ala que tengo solo que no distingo el valor del potenciometro en el diagrama del manual pero aun asi me da la pauta para conectar uno ,muy agradecido




Es de 1K a 2W eso si debe ser especial para la maquina como por ejemplo el  RVS28P-B102


----------



## fujikam (Ago 23, 2020)

Hola Jota Jota estuve mirando de nuevo en el manual y en la lista de partes indicada como la nro 5 dice potenciometro RVS28p-103 y corresponde a 10 k 2W   la tarjeta de control de la soldadora que tengo es HK-172-C3 y la que indica el manual es HKB-172-C2 se ven fisicamente iguales .¿Que podria pasar si coloco un potenciometro de valor equivocado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2020)

fujikam dijo:


> ¿Que podria pasar si coloco un potenciometro de valor equivocado?



En el mejor de los casos que no ande o ande mal , en el peor , que te queme algo.

Los potenciómetros son todos iguales de afuera , pero pueden variar si valor entre 10 Ohms y 10 millones de Ohms..


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 23, 2020)

fujikam dijo:


> Hola Jota Jota estuve mirando de nuevo en el manual y en la lista de partes indicada como la nro 5 dice potenciometro RVS28p-103 y corresponde a 10 k 2W   la tarjeta de control de la soldadora que tengo es HK-172-C3 y la que indica el manual es HKB-172-C2 se ven fisicamente iguales .¿Que podria pasar si coloco un potenciometro de valor equivocado?



Tienes razón es de 10K  "Soy Malvado" Queda como experiencia siempre es bueno leer un manual atentamente antes de preguntar


----------



## luis beltran (Ago 25, 2020)

Hola amigos del foro. Braita dijo:  Hola Luis. Conseguiste remplazo? Yo necesito del mismo 
no pude conseguir el original, pero lo sustituí por este. Y esta funcionando hasta la fecha sin problemas.


----------



## fivare (Ago 25, 2020)

rubeng dijo:


> Hola estimados colegas
> Breve descripción y funcionamiento de maquinas de soldar:
> 
> 1. *Maquinas de soldar por Transformador*: son maquinas de soldar que tienen transformador el cual baja la tensión puede ser de 440 voltios-220 Voltios a un voltaje de 55 a 60 Voltios AC (arco abierto sin carga) el cual es aplicado para el proceso de soldadura y este caerá en mas o menos el 50% osea 25 a 30 VAC con carga osea soldando. Lo que aquí hace el transformador es bajar el voltaje de alimentación y elevar el amperaje el cual es controlado por tap, núcleo móvil o transformador de regulación el cual se opone a los transformadores primarios y controlando con un Reostato de varios watt de potencia en DC. A este mismo sistema si le colocamos un puente rectificador de diodos obtendremos mejores resultados con la soldaura ya que el arco sera mas estable y estara rectificada de 65 a 75 VDC en vacio, con carga caera de 30 a 35 VDC .
> ...


hola amigo, seria bueno indicarles a los colegas, que tipo de fuente  se utiliza para cada proceso de soldadura por arco,  estas son de dos tipos, de voltaje constante y de corriente constante. las de voltaje constante se utilizan para la soldadura con alambres bien sean con proteccion con gas inerte,  con alambre tubular con fundente interno, o alambre sumergido en fundente en polvo.  Las de corriente constante se utilizan en los proceso con electrodos revestidos y tig


dant dijo:


> Hola napesh:
> 
> He leido por alli que las maquinas TIG tienen un control para seleccionar formas de onda para soldar los distintos materiales. Es esto asi ?..... Y si lo fuera .... que forma de onda son ?
> ..... de que frecuencia ?
> ...


hola amigo, te explico y comencemos por lo basico, la soldadura tig es una soldadura por arco que requiere una fuente de corriente constante, para materiales ferrosos la corriente debe ser continua, polaridad negativa en la antorcha, y para los no ferrosos corriente alterna, con alta frecuencia, las formas de onda en modo c.c controlas el tiempo de apagado o encendido del arco (esto es imperseptible para la vista) y asi controlar mas efectivamente la temperatura en el punto de fusion, en modo c.a funciona igual que en el caso anterior, pero tambien controlas los picos de voltage y tiempo de cada semi ciclo que sirve para mejorar, la ruptura de la capa de oxido que forman los materiales no ferrosos al soldarlos especialmente el aluminio


----------



## El Rodrigardo (Ago 30, 2020)

Elufed dijo:


> Reemplazo diodo ultra fast soldadora inverter Dogo
> Buenas amigos, me llamo Cristian, tengo una soldadora inverter marca Bogo, a la cual la conectaron a un grupo electrógeno (generador 220AC). bien, el generador se ve que falla y hubo exceso de voltaje hacia el soldador inverter... desarmé y me encontré con un dual diodo ultra fast F20UP30DN de 300 Vol 10 Amp 45ns... no puedo conseguir dicho diodo ni parecido... mi consulta es, le puedo poner obviamente que mayores características? o tengo que poner de iguales características que el F20UP30DN ? desde ya muchas gracias amigos.


Depende el circuito, podrías usar un MUR1660CT le cortás las patas y el Tab y queda del mismo tamaño que el F20UP3f0DN


Braita dijo:


> Hola Luis. Conseguiste remplazo? Yo necesito del mismo


GM Electrónica tiene los IKW65N60T que van 10 puntos como reemplazo (incluso tienen mejor disipación que el modelo original)


----------



## wasausky (Sep 1, 2020)

Hola a todos tengo una maquina 3 en 1 a reparar es una weld well cerrajero mig200ce hasta ahora los sintomas son:

Se quemaron los transistores de frenado y activación del motor de alambre que estan controlados por un tl494.
Se calienta demasiado un transistor en particular (señalado en foto) desconozco que función cumple, supongo que esta relacionado al modulo señalado.
No se activan los pulsos hacia los igbt los cuales están bien.
La fuente y los reguladores están bien.

 Bueno hasta ahí llegue ya que los transistores del motor estaba en corto, estos hacían corto al trafo de control los cambie y de nuevo de quemaron    también me falta descubrir por qué ya que medí la tensión sin cambiarlos no deberían hacerlo, sin embargo lo mas importante es la parte de control de igbt se active ya que para el motor se puede diseñar un control externo.


----------



## El Rodrigardo (Sep 1, 2020)

wasausky dijo:


> Hola a todos tengo una maquina 3 en 1 a reparar es una weld well cerrajero mig200ce hasta ahora los sintomas son:
> 
> Se quemaron los transistores de frenado y activación del motor de alambre que estan controlados por un tl494.
> Se calienta demasiado un transistor en particular (señalado en foto) desconozco que función cumple, supongo que esta relacionado al modulo señalado.
> ...


Fijate que es imposible leer los códigos de la foto por la calidad de la misma; salvo que alguien tenga el manual de servicio, o una placa del mismo modelo a mano, la veo medio complicada que se te pueda brindar una ayuda.


----------



## wasausky (Sep 1, 2020)

Es cierto ya que la placa esta barnizada, lo único es la experiencia de alguien con ese modulo en particular cual es la funcion que cumple y que sucede si no esta bien, por cierto el de uc3846 lo venden los chinos pero el que esta al lado nunca lo vi.


----------



## m2dresidencial (Sep 24, 2020)

Que tal, buenas noches, tengo un problema con una soldadora bi -voltaje ax-taf200bv  mma y tig, enciende normalmente, lo único anormal es que el potenciómetro da una lectura fuera de rango (la maquina es 120 Amp y en la pantalla mide 162 Amp) pero no da ningún voltaje de salida. ya testé la zona de potencia, todo está correcto, nada en corto ni reventado, todo limpio, ¿alguna idea de dónde puedo buscar el problema? Les agradecería mucho alguna pista, gracias.


----------



## phavlo (Sep 24, 2020)

Buenas noches, revisaste los IGBT´S , Rectificadores,  Zona de control, Mosfets ?


----------



## m2dresidencial (Sep 25, 2020)

Que tal. Los IGBT, el rectificador y el mosfet están bien. me falta pwm tiene uc3843b no se podría estar también por ay el problema?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2020)

Revisá que el potenciómetro no tenga alguna pista cortada


----------



## m2dresidencial (Sep 25, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Revisá que el potenciómetro no tenga alguna pista cortada


Está bien el potenciómetro, la máquina prácticamente está nueva, el detalle fue que tuvo variación de voltaje por una extensión en mal estado.


----------



## melriora (Sep 26, 2020)

Hola amigos

Quiero hacerles una consulta y les agradezco de antemano la ayuda

Estoy comprando una maquina de soldar para sierra sin fin, la maquina se solicito en 220V  4.5KVA al 50% duty cycle.

Yo no conozco mucho o casi nada de electricidad, y tengo algunas consultas, 
1 Ella se debe puede conectar en 220V monofónico o es necesario trifasico?
2 Nicaragua es un país como muchos otros latinos de altos y bajos en la corriente, cual es la mejor forma de proteger la maquina de un daño eléctrico, que necesito  instalar?

Muchísimas gracias a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2020)

Esas máquinas sueldan por tope y en general son monofásicas , lo importante es la sección de los cables de alimentación


----------



## melriora (Sep 26, 2020)

ok, excelente gacias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2020)

El tiempo total de la soldadura es un segundo


----------



## wenigsan (Oct 29, 2020)

Buenos días gente, me llamo Wenceslao y quería saber si alguien me puede dar una mano con 2 maquinas de soldar inverter Lusqtoff. La IRON 150 tiene solo 10 Volt de tension de salida y la IRON 180 tiene los 65 V pero ni siquiera hace chispas. En ésta última revisé las pinzas por las dudas y no hubo caso. En la 180 toda medición que hice me indica que está todo bien, sin embargo no suelda. A alguien le ha pasado algo similar y lo han podido solucionar ?
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## wasausky (Oct 29, 2020)

Si da voltaje y no controla la corriente puede ser que en el sensor de corriente este abierto señalando alta corriente ya que debe estar en corto a al menos de 20 ohm en la salida hacia el control rectificado. Otro tambien me paso que la alimentacion del controlador no es del voltaje adecuado fíjate en la fuente de control.


----------



## wenigsan (Oct 29, 2020)

Hola Wasausky, gracias por responder. Si, la fuente supongo que funciona bien, alimente con 300 Vdc y tengo los 24 v a la salida, no revise en la etapa de control la verdad, porque supuse que con eso era suficiente. Consulta, a que componentes te referis especificamente con sensor de corriente? Te soy sincero en estos modelos la mayoría de reparaciones que he hecho son de potencia, cambio de IGBT


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2020)

Si no estoy loco la fuente tiene dos salidas , de 17 y de 24 Vdc . . .


----------



## analogico (Oct 29, 2020)

wenigsan dijo:


> Hola Wasausky, gracias por responder. Si, la fuente supongo que funciona bien, alimente con 300 Vdc y tengo los 24 v a la salida, no revise en la etapa de control la verdad, porque supuse que con eso era suficiente. Consulta, a que componentes te referis especificamente con sensor de corriente? Te soy sincero en estos modelos la mayoría de reparaciones que he hecho son de potencia, cambio de IGBT


el sensor es un transformador o una pinza


----------



## wenigsan (Oct 29, 2020)

Voy a buscar esos 17 v entonces, gracias por responder tambien

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 29, 2020



analogico dijo:


> el sensor es un transformador o una pinza


Gracias Analogico


----------



## wasausky (Oct 29, 2020)

La verdad es que hay 2. para sobrecorriente y para control hay de trafo y de sensor hall. midele en la entrada y salida de rectificacion de dar un valor bajo o en todo caso en la salida del opamp del uc3525.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 29, 2020

esos 17 v depende ya que cada diseño tambien incorpora reguladores 7805 7812 o alguno los tienen por separado.


----------



## wenigsan (Oct 29, 2020)

wasausky dijo:


> La verdad es que hay 2. para sobrecorriente y para control hay de trafo y de sensor hall. midele en la entrada y salida de rectificacion de dar un valor bajo o en todo caso en la salida del opamp del uc3525.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 29, 2020
> 
> esos 17 v depende ya que cada diseño tambien incorpora reguladores 7805 7812 o alguno los tienen por separado.


Muchas gracias, ahora reviso todo y si encuentro solucion aviso. Saludos


----------



## Lucifer9011 (Nov 1, 2020)

wenigsan dijo:


> Buenos días gente, me llamo Wenceslao y quería saber si alguien me puede dar una mano con 2 maquinas de soldar inverter Lusqtoff. La IRON 150 tiene solo 10 Volt de tension de salida y la IRON 180 tiene los 65 V pero ni siquiera hace chispas. En ésta última revisé las pinzas por las dudas y no hubo caso. En la 180 toda medición que hice me indica que está todo bien, sin embargo no suelda. A alguien le ha pasado algo similar y lo han podido solucionar ?
> Desde ya muchas gracias


*H*ola *W*enceslao*,* con respecto a la iron 150 puede ser dos problemas, primero cambia los transistores q1 q2 q3 q4 qué son los que maneja el integrado amplificador 3525*,* si con eso no tiene solución cambia el 3525. (el q5 no lo cambies es un tiristor). con respecto a la 180 fijate el rectificador de salida, son 4 diodos con  formato del igbt que están en paralelo*,* las mediciones te tiene que dar de 300 a 500 si estan en corto cambialos y fijate si en el caso está bien fijate la lenteja grande que está conectada cerca de los cables del transformador mayormente es verde o azul no recuerdo cuanto es el valor pero tiene q*ue* estar en *Oh*m si esta en k o megom esta dañada o te dará en corto si medís continuidad.
Avisame si tenes solución yo trabajo como service de lusqtoff y esab, mayormente esos problemas lo solucionamos así aunque nunca faltan las excepciones je*,* saludos.


----------



## wenigsan (Nov 3, 2020)

Lucifer9011 dijo:


> *H*ola *W*enceslao*,* con respecto a la iron 150 puede ser dosiron problemas, primero cambia los transistores q1 q2 q3 q4 qué son los que maneja el integrado amplificador 3525*,* si con eso no tiene solución cambia el 3525. (el q5 no lo cambies es un tiristor). con respecto a la 180 fijate el rectificador de salida, son 4 diodos con  formato del igbt que están en paralelo*,* las mediciones te tiene que dar de 300 a 500 si estan en corto cambialos y fijate si en el caso está bien fijate la lenteja grande que está conectada cerca de los cables del transformador mayormente es verde o azul no recuerdo cuanto es el valor pero tiene q*ue* estar en *Oh*m si esta en k o megom esta dañada o te dará en corto si medís continuidad.
> Avisame si tenes solución yo trabajo como service de lusqtoff y esab, mayormente esos problemas lo solucionamos así aunque nunca faltan las excepciones je*,* saludos.


Hola Lucifer, gracias por la data. Logre hacer andar  las 2 maquinas, a una le cambie los 2 transistores Q3 y Q4 (IRON 180)que su simbolo SMD eran J3Y (si mal no recuerdo) por 2 s8050 y salio andando barbaro, lo único es que regulaba un poco fuerte, a mitad del pote ya tenia 110 Amp asique a eso lo solucione  sacandole vueltas al preset vr1. Y a la IRON 150 le cambie directamente los 4 transistores, Q1,Q2, Q3 y Q4 todos s8050 y quedo andando bien de una.
Asi que muchas gracias a todos y ahora me toca ayudar a mi en lo que pueda. 
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2020)

Lucifer9011 dijo:


> *H*ola *W*enceslao*,* con respecto a la iron 150


 
Hola , me trajeron una  Lusqtoff Iron 100 , así a primera vista tiene el puente rectificador y los dos IGBT en corto , así que me imagino que habrá problemas con los disparos . . .  ya que tenés experiencia en ellas , por dónde empiezo ?


----------



## rvm66868 (Nov 17, 2020)

Saludos colegas, espero puedan ayudarme y dedicarme algo de su preciado tiempo. El asunto es que un amigo me trajo a revisar un soldador inverter que por su negligencia hizo estallar. Bueno lo conectó después de echarlo en una bolsa con herramientas, etc, etc y dio alarma 1,lo desconectó y al conectarlo nuevamente salto la protección de la casa 2 veces, mido y los IGBT en corto total las tres patas los dos IGBT los saco de la placa y después de medir todo conecto y todo enciende pero sin salida de voltaje claro, los Tres son 40n60 lo único que apareció fue 50n60 verifique diodos en reverso y son idénticos excepto porque son de mas corriente y toda la hoja de datos es aparentemente similar en cuanto a voltaje de saturación y otros salvando todas las diferencias. Los conecto y funciona salida 65v y cae a 16 a los segundos, pruebo soldadura y ni se entibian, el voltaje en soldadura es de 26.5v. Pero la corriente en la pantalla se muevve entre 35 y 150amp en la soldadura independiente del ajuste. Si necesitan fotos las subo, he medido todo y da correcto. Espero su ayuda gracias

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 17, 2020

Aquí subo mas imagenes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2020)

rvm66868 dijo:


> Los conecto y funciona salida 65v y cae a 16 a los segundos


 
Potenciómetro bien ?


----------



## rvm66868 (Nov 17, 2020)

Agradezco tu rápida respuesta, si está correcto lo muevo y la pantalla muestra el nuevo ajuste pero igual que nada, tiene un micro borrado el código pero tiene dos Ic controladores antes del transformador que da las señales a los IGBT señalizados nce9614 del cual no encontré nada.

La fuente auxiliar da 24 V al fan y 15 V a la tarjeta controladora, tiene un 7805 y da correcto, los capacitores electroliticos miden bien.

No tiene protección en la entrada, ni ningún filtro de armónicos, he visto otros con mas carácter, las venas de control están a través de los de fuerza y si miro con la lupa veo saltos entre el positivo y el negativo del primario que tuve que eliminar y aislar, saludos.

Este es el esquema de la potencia del equipo, sin simplificar, esta con es realmente, disculpen el diagrama a mano pero según levante dibuje el esquema y es muy simple


----------



## carlosenati (Nov 20, 2020)

Quizás sea por q*ue *éstos equipos trabajan a muy altas frecuencias , por lo que no te permite hacer una medición adecuada , por q*ue * en un momento dices que de 65 *V* baja a 16 *V* pero suelda en 26.5 *V* , la pregunta es si suelda adecuadamente o no solo los valores q*ue* encuentras te desconciertan , dices que ya mediste los capacitores , tambien mediste su esr *? E*so tambien suele afectar al funcionamiento de ciertas fuentes por lo que no sería extraño que tambien afectara en éste caso .


----------



## rvm66868 (Nov 20, 2020)

Saludos, según los datos del equipo tiene que tener 65 V en la salida, pero tiene una sistema que disminuye el voltaje hasta que detecta el cortocircuito y entonces sube el voltaje, lo segundo es que soldando el voltaje ronda los 25 V, también en chapa del equipo. La medición es con un metra hit 23S y realizo la medición con diodo rápido y un filtro de unos pocos micros en la puntas del metro. Los capacitores  de 4 micro que están en serie con el transformador no son polarizados y no tengo equipo esr, te refieres al filtrado a la entrada? Gracias por responder.

La ultima pregunta es que el dueño dice que la pantalla no variaba la corriente cuando estaba soldando antes de la falla y ahora si y en la soldadura es idéntica ajuste 20 A o 200 A


----------



## carlosenati (Nov 20, 2020)

Quizas ya sea tema de calibrar algun preset que algunas suelen llevar , ya que al cambiar los transistores seguro algunas caracteristicas de la misma variaron .


----------



## rvm66868 (Nov 23, 2020)

Ese debe ser el tema pero hasta ahora no he encontrado ninguno. En el primario del transformador de señal a los gate de los IGBT tiene 4 MOSFET en configuración H tal vez cambiando el voltaje que ahora es 15 V haga el cambio, ya que los nuevos IGBT tienen mucha menos resistencia D-S que los anteriores por lo que el V DS es diferente también.


----------



## Lucifer9011 (Nov 24, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hola , me trajeron una  Lusqtoff Iron 100 , así a primera vista tiene el puente rectificador y los dos IGBT en corto , así que me imagino que habrá problemas con los disparos . . .  ya que tenés experiencia en ellas , por dónde empiezo ?


Los igbt sácalos y medi el puente, si sigue en corto a veces los igbt lo pone en corto, sino cambiarlos y fíjate las resistencias y los diodos de los igbt

Hola buen día, alguien tiene planos o sabe alguna solución para una soldadora MK tech IWM200 QUE ESTA SIN TENSION  de salida, ya verifiqué el rectificador de salida y los igbt y están correctos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2020)

Si si , los IGBT y el puente ya los retiré y están todos en corto , a revisar resistencias y díodos asociados entonces


----------



## wasausky (Nov 24, 2020)

Lucifer9011 dijo:


> Hola buen día, alguien tiene planos o sabe alguna solución para una soldadora MK tech IWM200 QUE ESTA SIN TENSION de salida, ya verifiqué el rectificador de salida y los igbt y están correctos.


Verifica si el transformador de activacion de los IGBT recibe y envia pulsos en alterna de no ser asi verifica el integrado que los manda como el uc3525 u top264 o familiar y las señales que activan el integrado .Tambien los transistores de salida que van hacia el transformador de activación de los igbt.


----------



## Enrique12345 (Dic 5, 2020)

Estimados. ¿Alguien tendrá un circuito esquemático de la soldadora MyH modelo Katana 170A?
Equipo no enciende.

Gracias


----------



## Maxibarbier (Ene 11, 2021)

Hola. Buenas noches. Tengo dos máquinas de soldar marca Tamig 245H, una vuela los IGBT y la otra arranca todo bien pero no tiene fuerza. La placa de control la han reformado y le sacaron la fuente switching de 24V y le colocaron un trafo. Alguna sugerencia. Gracias. Adjunto foto de placa de control y de potencia.


----------



## Jofervilla (Ene 22, 2021)

Hola, buenas tardes, tengo un inversor Esab Miniarc 161lts, ayer lo usé y trabajó normal, hoy lo fui a utilizar y no enciende, esta muerto, ayuda por favor, gracias de antemano, o si alguien me puede colaborar con el diagrama le agradezco.


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 22, 2021)

Si tienes conocimientos de electrónica, fíjate primero si le llega la tensión de línea, revisa el enchufe, el cable de alimentación,, la llave de encendido, etc, y si luego de esto, sigue sin funcionar, hay que ver el puente de diodos, y los caps electrolíticos, y si esto no es, y pueden ser muchas otras cosas, la placa de control, los rectificadores de potencia, los IGBT, o MOSFET, la placa , o circuito de PWM, etc.,etc., dentro de la soldadora hay tensiones muy peligrosas, que puede ocasionar shock eléctrico (peligro de muerte), si no tienes conocimientos, y medidas de seguridad eléctrica de todo esto, lleva la máquina a un service.


----------



## Juan7 (Feb 2, 2021)

Buen día amigos soy. Nuevo en este grupo me podrían. Ayudar con el diagrama de una soldadora.  Gladiator pro inverter. Ipet B12/170 BV  me. Gustaría encontrar la distribuidora gracias. Soy de loja ecuador


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 2, 2021)

No conozco ninguna Gladiator Pro con los números, y letras mencionado.
¿Algunas fotos nítidas para identificarla?, y con una buena foto de la placa de características.


----------



## RobertoHertz (Feb 2, 2021)

truchan2 dijo:


> Te cuento que estoy en proceso de fabricarme una soldadora mig casera, necesitaría algunos datos si puedes ayudarme.
> 
> Ya tengo el rectificador , estoy fabricando el devanador de alambre y lo que no me queda claro aun es que función cumple  la bobina que esta en serie en la salida de corriente.
> 
> ...


Hola, la bobina en serie (generalmente con la salida negativa) que puede o no tener derivaciones, es la inductancia y su función es hacer que una vez comenzado el arco, la máquina baje su intensidad para evitar excesivo salpicado con bolitas fundidas que se adhieren a las piezas a soldar.


----------



## Legacy10 (Feb 10, 2021)

Hola! Cómo están?
Soy nuevo en el foro, me llamo Héctor Bravi, soy de Padua.
Tengo una soldadora Inverter Luqstof Iron 100, la cual dejó de funcionar, prende la luz de encendido, pero no hace nada.
Se cayó un día mientras soldaba y dejo de funcionar, la mandé a reparar y funcionó un tiempo.
Ahora la abrí, medí con el tester valores y encontré que dos transistores MGF65A4R estan en corto.
La pregunta es la siguiente : tengo que cambiarlos por los mismos o se puede reemplazar por otros.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Mario Silva (Feb 19, 2021)

Soldadora HYL TIG 315 ac/dc 380V
Saludos! He comprado este equipo y tuvo una falla en un varistor y 2 condensadores que tiene a la salida. Uno en paralelo a los 2 polos y del negativo a la tierra del chasis del equipo, otro condensador con la misma característica que el anterior pero en paralelo a un varistor el cual explotó. El equipo funciona pero pienso que esos componentes son necesario. Mi pregunta es.. que valores de varistor puedo utilizar si el voltaje máximo es de 23 V y la corriente de hasta 315 A. O alguna tabla en la que pueda buscar los valores que necesito. Cualquier ayuda o consejo les estaré eternamente agradecido. Gracias de antemano !


----------



## fujikam (Mar 24, 2021)

Jota Jota dijo:


> Tienes razón es de 10K  "Soy Malvado" Queda como experiencia siempre es bueno leer un manual atentamente antes de preguntar


Hola  Jta Jota alfin restaure la soldadora esta funcionando y soldando muy bien, muy  agradecido por tu orientacion


----------



## Jose f Correa (Abr 11, 2021)

Buenas  noches  a todos 
Me inquietud es la siguiente y agradecería  mucho  su apoyo.
Puedo conectar mi máquina de soldar inverter  110 vca a un autotransformador elevador de voltaje  que yo mismo realice con un núcleo  toroidal reciclado , ya que el voltaje que me llega  es de 100 vca en el mejor de los casos.
El elevador de voltaje lo utilizó para hacer funcionar la lavadora automática  y algunas herramientas eléctricas como la píldora  y el taladro y un cautin
Mi máquina es una  élite arc 140 m adjunto foto de su ficha técnica. 
El elevador de voltaje lo construí  yo mismo ya hace rato pero no tengo muchos valores.ademas le adiciones un devanado  separado que me suministra 14vca para un cargador de baterías que también construí yo y  trabaja sin problemas. 
El autotransformador tiene estos valores medidos con multimetro
Vi = 100 vca
V salida = 115vca
I primario  en vacío 1 amp
Y en la parte  que funciona el devanado del cargador que está aislado galvanicamente del resto del autotransformador  tengo los sgtes valores 
Vs2= 14 vca
I en cortocircuito 37 amp
Cabe destacar que realice el autotransformador  como un transformador  toroidal con su devanado primario en calibre 12 awg y luego el secundario también en calibre 12 awg y  los conecte como autotransformador elevador . Y al quedarme espacio realice un segundo  devanado  que deje separado galvanicamente para el cargador de batería .
Les agradezco mucho su ayuda  y si es posible  como calculo la potencia de este frankestein  de elevador .
Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 12, 2021)

Primero trata de convencerme...  por que poner ese transformador?
Si a tu maquina le llega 100v  me dices que no funciona... yo se que funciona... pero convenceme..
Sabes que las maquinas tienen un control de corriente?


----------



## sergiot (Abr 12, 2021)

Para una soldadora inverter, esa diferecnia de 10Vca o poco mas, tiene que ser perfectamente manejable.


----------



## Jose f Correa (Abr 12, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Primero trata de convencerme...  por que poner ese transformador?
> Si a tu maquina le llega 100v  me dices que no funciona... yo se que funciona... pero convenceme..
> Sabes que las maquinas tienen un control de corriente?


Amigo de qué te voy a convencer  o en base a que debo tratar de hacerlo,  agradezco tu interés pero no me ayudas con la inquietud


sergiot dijo:


> Para una soldadora inverter, esa diferecnia de 10Vca o poco mas, tiene que ser perfectamente manejable.


Amigo gracias por tu interés y como planteo los 100 vca me llegan en el mejor de los casos  y si la máquina funciona , pero mi duda va más acerca de que su es bueno o malo para la máquina funcionar debajo del voltaje nominal ese es el punto  que me inquieta .
Gracias


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 12, 2021)

Jose f Correa dijo:


> Amigo de qué te voy a convencer  o en base a que debo tratar de hacerlo,  agradezco tu interés pero no me ayudas con la inquietud
> 
> Amigo gracias por tu interés y como planteo los 100 vca me llegan en el mejor de los casos  y si la máquina funciona , pero mi duda va más acerca de que su es bueno o malo para la máquina funcionar debajo del voltaje nominal ese es el punto  que me inquieta .
> Gracias


Una pena.... no puedo ayudar a quien no quiere ser ayudado....


----------



## fujikam (Abr 16, 2021)

Hola a todos quisiera me dieran orintacio sobre convertir soldadora inverter DC en AC para poder soldar aluminio con electrodo revestido
mi idea es saltarme la etapa de rectificado osea  conectar los cables directamente a la salida del trafo toroidal ¿es posible hacer esto y que consecuencias puede acarrear?


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 16, 2021)

No, no es posible directamente, ya que usa la linea de salida para la regulacion.
Por lo que sé, es tension continua pulsante, con lo que podria servir en reemplazo de tensiones alternas.
Ojo, no soy experto en ésto...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2021)

Probaste invirtiendo polaridad ?


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 16, 2021)

Para el conocimiento general : en el sistema MMA (Manual Metal Arc), o SMAW (Shield Metal Arc Welding), que es la soldadura manual con electrodos revestidos, los electrodos revestidos de aluminio del tipo E-4043, etc., etc., para soldar aluminio operan  exclusivamente con Corriente Continua DC, Polo Positivo +.
No existen electrodos revestidos de aluminio que operen con Corriente Alterna A.C.

Por cuerda separada, para la soldadura de aluminio con sistema TIG (Tungsten Inert Gas), soldadura con electrodo de tungsteno, y arco protegido con gas Argón, ahí si la fuente debe proveer Corriente  Alternada A.C.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 16, 2021)

Osea.. u


Rorschach dijo:


> Para el conocimiento general : en el sistema MMA (Manual Metal Arc), o SMAW (Shield Metal Arc Welding), que es la soldadura manual con electrodos revestidos, los electrodos revestidos de aluminio del tipo E-4043, etc., etc., para soldar aluminio operan  exclusivamente con Corriente Continua DC, Polo Positivo +.
> No existen electrodos revestidos de aluminio que operen con Corriente Alterna A.C.
> 
> Por cuerda separada, para la soldadura de aluminio con sistema TIG (Tungsten Inert Gas), soldadura con electrodo de tungsteno, y arco protegido con gas Argón, ahí si la fuente debe proveer Corriente  Alternada A.C.


Osea. una maquina de soldar electrónica.... o cualquier maquina electrónica me sirve para soldar aluminio¿¿¿  gracias


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 16, 2021)

Cualquier tipo de máquina de soldar por arco para electrodos revestidos, y que provea DC Corriente Continua , permitirá soldar aluminio, con electrodos revestidos de aluminio.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 16, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> Cualquier tipo de máquina de soldar por arco para electrodos revestidos, y que provea DC Corriente Continua , permitirá soldar aluminio, con electrodos revestidos de aluminio.


Yo reparo maquinas de soldar.. de las electronicas.. y todas tienen en la salida diodos por lo qye a los electrodos le llega DC


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 17, 2021)

fujikam dijo:


> Hola a todos quisiera me dieran orintacio sobre convertir soldadora inverter DC en AC para poder soldar aluminio con electrodo revestido


Fujicam, para soldar aluminio con electrodos revestidos de aluminio no debes convertir, ni modificar nada, este tipo de electrodo revestido opera únicamente con Corriente Continua (DC) polo positivo +,  al respecto lee mi mensaje anterior : Todo sobre Maquinas de soldar

P.D.: Todos los electrodos revestidos para soldadura por arco manual  operan con Corriente Continua (DC),  los electrodos para soldar acero de los tipos AWS E-6013, 6011, 7024, cuyos revestimientos son rutílicos, pueden operar indistintamente con Corriente Continua (DC), o Corriente Alternada (AC).
También operan con ambas corrientes los electrodos revestidos para acero inoxidable con revestimiento rutílico, salvo los de revestimiento básico que operan exclusivamente con Corriente Continua (DC).


----------



## fujikam (Abr 17, 2021)

gracias por la aclaracion sobre los electrodo revestidos para soldar aluminio .igual me gustaria saver si es posible convertir una inverter DC en AC y como se podria hacer


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2021)

fujikam dijo:


> gracias por la aclaracion sobre los electrodo revestidos para soldar aluminio .igual me gustaria saver si es posible convertir una inverter DC en AC


 
Hay un video en Youtube , de calidad !


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 17, 2021)

fujikam dijo:


> gracias por la aclaracion sobre los electrodo revestidos para soldar aluminio .igual me gustaria saver si es posible convertir una inverter DC en AC y como se podria hacer


Pero.. de que voltaje y potencia????


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 17, 2021)

No sé si esta pregunta va acá, pero la tiro y vemos:
Alguien sabe que tal es la soldadora inverter ESAB HandyArc 140i  ????
Sería para reparaciones y cosas menores en mi casa. Por lo que he visto es terriblemente superior a las Lustqoff 100 y 140 (y mas cara también) pero el manual dice que tiene protecciones contra sobrecalentamiento, control automático de corriente para mantener el arco y asegurar el disparo...y otras cosas que ninguna de las Lustqoff ni las "económicas" mencionan... Es más, por ahí hay un video de youtube donde las otras dan pena cuando usan una ESAB para comparación...pero creo que es un modelo mas grande.
Yo sé que ESAB es una marca excelente pero nunca he visto una funcionando ni conozco a nadie que tenga una de esas soldadoras pequeñas....


----------



## J2C (Abr 17, 2021)

.

Hace tiempo que tengo a esta en vista *Maquina Soldar Inverter Iron Mig Lusqtoff Tig Mma 3 en 1* 


Es bastante mas cara pero apta para las tres posibilidades aunque me interesa solo la función MIG.

.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 17, 2021)

Reparo maquinas de soldar... pero a mi pueblito no llegan esas maquinas..
Pero si te dicen:: 
Tiene proteccion de sobrecalentamiento...pamplinas... no le hagas caso.. todas la tienen..
Tiene.. control automatico de corriente... pamplinas... no le hagas caso.. todas las tienen

Si tienes la posibilidad de desarmarla... fijate que tenga transformador de pulso para los gate de los IGBT.... en caso de fallo no revienta a los driver u osciladores


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 17, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Si tienes la posibilidad de desarmarla... fijate que tenga transformador de pulso para los gate de los IGBT.... en caso de fallo no revienta


Eso ya no....
Era para saber si alguien las conocía o había usado. Yo tengo ganas de comprar una, aunque vale un 60% mas que las Lustqoff y las de ese nivel.



> sobrecalentamiento...pamplinas... no le hagas caso.. todas la tienen..
> Tiene.. control automatico de corriente... pamplinas... no le hagas caso.. todas las tienen



Los argumentos de ventas no publicitan esas cosas, pero las ví leyendo algunos manuales que estan en la web...por eso pensé que era importante.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2021)

Conozco dos buenas , la Conarco y la Dogo , Lustqoff  y Sincrolamp son cachivaches


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2021)

Me parece que ESAB y Conarco son la misma cosa. Creo que @Fogonazo explicó algo hace un tiempo en algun tema. Lo voy a buscar....

Esto era: 




__





						Como hacer un subwoofer con WAF aceptable (La carpintería del Dr."Z")
					

Por otro lado la inverter te da muchas posibilidades, y aparte mejora la costuras y demas, dejando pocas "suciedad" en la soldadura. Sino para algo mas amplio TIG, MIG o autogena, hasta aluminio podes soldar....  Sisi, ahí estuve viendo una inverter con TIG a un precio muy razonable y comentan...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 18, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Me parece que ESAB y Conarco son la misma cosa. Creo que @Fogonazo explicó algo hace un tiempo en algun tema. Lo voy a buscar....


Hace ya muchos años que ESAB compró a Conarco, si bien hoy comercializa con las dos marcas ( ESAB, y Conarco) pero a través de la firma "Conarco, alambres y soldaduras S.A.", ESAB es una empresa multinacional, cuyo origen y capital eran suecos, la cual fue vendida varias veces.-
Cuando ESAB era sueca, había otorgado una licencia a una familia en Brasil, la cual empezó a fabricar electrodos, y alambres para soldadura, y también máquinas para soldar, bajo el nombre de ESAB Ltda de industria y comercio, está empresa Brasileña compró en su momento a mediados de los 90 a Conarco Alambres y soldaduras S.A., luego a fines de los 90 ESAB de suecia, fue adquirida por el grupo Charter de Gran Bretaña, y con ello todas sus filiales que tenían en el mundo, incluída la licenciataria de Brasil, luego de otros más o menos 5 años, el grupo Charter vendió a ESAB, a quien ahora es su dueño, el grupo industrial Colfax de Estados Unidos.-


----------



## Alfredo Salcedo (Abr 19, 2021)

Hola, podrían ayudarme con una arctron 160 del primer modelo que saco infra, hay una de las tarjetas que esta quebrada y no tengo datos de ella. Adjunto las fotos.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 20, 2021)

Ir al desguace y buscar entre los muertos...


----------



## wasausky (Abr 26, 2021)

Alfredo Salcedo dijo:


> Hola, podrían ayudarme con una arctron 160 del primer modelo que saco infra, hay una de las tarjetas que esta quebrada y no tengo datos de ella. Adjunto las fotos.


Hola, si es que la maquina no enciende. Ese modulo parece de la fuente, prueba poniendo voltaje en la entrada del circuito de control si resulta encendida la maquina ahi lo tienes pero algunas maquinas se conforman con 12v hasta 24v en una sola toma hay otras que tienen que ser simétricas +/- 24v tener esos 2 voltajes.

Fijate en los reguladores(78xx) si solo hay de una polaridad y el valor de los voltajes que tienen.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Era para saber si alguien las conocía o había usado. Yo tengo ganas de comprar una, aunque vale un 60% mas que las Lustqoff y las de ese nivel.


Trabajo para un distribuidor oficial de ESAB y esas maquinas rara vez vuelven y salen como pan caliente.


----------



## interhaz (Abr 28, 2021)

Para Dr, Zoidberg y para el resto que quiera leer, jeje. todas las maquinas traen protección de temperatura alta, pero no todas traen protección de sobrecorriente, para agregar protección de sobrecorriente a las maquinas que no tienen, es un tema largo y extendido, el cual no voy a tratar. En el asunto de protección de alta temperatura, se debe tener en cuenta que la mayoría de maquinas traen la parte inversora en disipadores separados de la parte rectificadora, y no todas traen sensor de temperatura en ambas partes, por eso simplemente se quema la parte que no trae sensor de temperatura.


----------



## yooko (Jun 1, 2021)

*B*uenas*,* quisiera saber si ten*é*is esquemas de ésta máquina, al parecer la forzaron y se rompiero*n* los tr*ansistores* K30T60 as*í* como unos diodos zener que son los que no se su valor, gracias.


----------



## Weldfed (Jun 9, 2021)

Buenas, yo reparo y vendo máquinas de soldar y la verdad no es muy buena la 140 , lo máximo que vas a soldar va a ser 2.5 mm y no todo el tiempo, es para 2.00 mm no más, espero que te sirva de ayuda.
Saludos


----------



## Walfabcont (Jul 19, 2021)

Hola
me llego una soldadora inverter marca salkor la cual tiene quemada la fuente.
necesito el diagrama o que puedan facilitarme los datos de los componentes. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Nerio (Ago 19, 2021)

Soldadora inverter Iron 100 , cambié IGBT y diodos rápidos pero tengo solo 10Vcc en la salida.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 19, 2021)

Y cual fue la razon del cambio?
El potenciometro esta bien?
Da mas datos


----------



## unmonje (Ago 20, 2021)

Ya que estamos, hace unos meses compré esta, marca Cuchuflito UPPER, para soldar pavadas de vez en cuando.
Hasta ahora sin problemas y la abrí para sacarle algunas fotos, para tenerlas limpia por  si algun dia HACE una *foto, *la dejo a la consideración de vosotros en el adjunto . Al menos los que la hacen muestran algun respeto por su producto para 120 Amperes dice


----------



## HeinReimer (Ago 21, 2021)

Hola, tengo una soldadora mig/mag, y como que está variando el voltaje o el amperaje al soldar, que daño tendrá? Trato de reparar la soldadora mig, que parece que está variando el Voltaje o amperaje al soldar, y no puedo averiguar cual sera el problema, a ver si me pueden ayudar.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 21, 2021)

HeinReimer dijo:


> Hola, tengo una soldadora mig/mag, y como que está variando el voltaje o el amperaje al soldar, que daño tendrá?


Y vos pensás que preguntando así, con lo que te parece y sin dar mas datos, alguien te pueden dar un diagnóstico de algo ?
Psssssss.....


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 21, 2021)

No está muy claro la explicación que das,  las maquinas Mig/Mag, son máquinas de tensión constante, uno elige la tensión con las selectoras, o con un potenciómetro, y la corriente varía con la velocidad  que se le dé al alambre, hay una proporcionalidad entre tensión elegida, velocidad elegida, y diámetro del alambre, para una soldadura que sea correcta.
Si la máquina una vez fijado todos los parámetros, y si se sabe soldar con este tipo de máquina, y no se mantiene estable, ahí si hay un problema, pero pueden ser varios.
Debes explicar mejor.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2021)

Mediste aunque sea el Voltaje ?


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 21, 2021)

Para poder ayudarte:
Algunas fotos más precisas, por ejemplo del frente y contrafrente completo, especificaciones: algo se ve en la tapa que protege el rollo de alambre, sacar foto también, pareciera ser monofásica.
Sacar también fotos nítidas, y varias  del interior.
¿Marca? ¿Modelo?


----------



## HeinReimer (Ago 21, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> No está muy claro la explicación que das,  las maquinas Mig/Mag, son máquinas de tensión constante, uno elige la tensión con las selectoras, o con un potenciómetro, y la corriente varía con la velocidad  que se le dé al alambre, hay una proporcionalidad entre tensión elegida, velocidad elegida, y diámetro del alambre, para una soldadura que sea correcta.
> Si la máquina una vez fijado todos los parámetros, y si se sabe soldar con este tipo de máquina, y no se mantiene estable, ahí si hay un problema, pero pueden ser varios.
> Debes explicar mejor.
> Saludo


Gracias por la respuesta, si los parámetros están fijados pero no se mantiene estable, pero parece que el alambre mantiene la velocidad


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 21, 2021)

Vuelvo a repetir : 


Rorschach dijo:


> Para poder ayudarte:
> Algunas fotos más precisas, por ejemplo del frente y contrafrente completo, especificaciones: algo se ve en la tapa que protege el rollo de alambre, sacar foto también, pareciera ser monofásica.
> Sacar también fotos nítidas, y varias  del interior.
> ¿Marca? ¿Modelo?


----------



## HeinReimer (Ago 21, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> No está muy claro la explicación que das,  las maquinas Mig/Mag, son máquinas de tensión constante, uno elige la tensión con las selectoras, o con un potenciómetro, y la corriente varía con la velocidad  que se le dé al alambre, hay una proporcionalidad entre tensión elegida, velocidad elegida, y diámetro del alambre, para una soldadura que sea correcta.
> Si la máquina una vez fijado todos los parámetros, y si se sabe soldar con este tipo de máquina, y no se mantiene estable, ahí si hay un problema, pero pueden ser varios.
> Debes explicar mejor.
> Saludos





Rorschach dijo:


> Vuelvo a repetir :


Ya cambie el relé y el potenciómetro de la velocidad de alambre


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2021)

Te lo vuelvo a preguntar ! Mediste el Voltaje de salida de la soldadora ?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mediste aunque sea el Voltaje ?


----------



## HeinReimer (Ago 21, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te lo vuelvo a preguntar ! Mediste el Voltaje de salida de la soldadora ?


Si, es de 22 volts en los diodos


----------



## unmonje (Ago 21, 2021)

OHO LLOH LOOOOOOHHH !!!!
Se nota mucho polvo dentro de la soldadora, lo cual es lógico. Es comun  un lugar de trabajo polvoriento, sin mas datos de vuestra parte , lo primero que me llama la atención es que la placa de control, que  tiene un *chip en un zócalo.*..cosa fea para trabajo industrial en taller.
Lo primero de todo es limpiar todo para asegurar buena conducción eléctrica y del circuito de control al menos, despues se puede hilar mas fino.
Los bobinados tienen mal aspecto " *parecen cocinados por el calor" *


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 22, 2021)

Como principio, debes comprobar que la torcha este en buenas condiciones, y que el tubo de contacto (pico de contacto) no este muy desgastado, esto es que su orificio este ya muy agrandado, y deformado, como este pequeño tubo de cobre es por donde el alambre es energizado, si esta desgastado, toma potencial de manera irregular, y hace que la corriente varíe, con ello una mala soldadura, y si esta muy gastado, imposible soldar, las buenas normas establecen que un tubo de contacto se debe reemplazar cada vez que se coloca un nuevo rollo de alambre, en la práctica se cambia cada 3 rollos como máximo.


----------



## HeinReimer (Ago 23, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> Para poder ayudarte:
> Algunas fotos más precisas, por ejemplo del frente y contrafrente completo, especificaciones: algo se ve en la tapa que protege el rollo de alambre, sacar foto también, pareciera ser monofásica.
> Sacar también fotos nítidas, y varias  del interior.
> ¿Marca? ¿Modelo?





Rorschach dijo:


> Como principio, debes comprobar que la torcha este en buenas condiciones, y que el tubo de contacto (pico de contacto) no este muy desgastado, esto es que su orificio este ya muy agrandado, y deformado, como este pequeño tubo de cobre es por donde el alambre es energizado, si esta desgastado, toma potencial de manera irregular, y hace que la corriente varíe, con ello una mala soldadura, y si esta muy gastado, imposible soldar, las buenas normas establecen que un tubo de contacto se debe reemplazar cada vez que se coloca un nuevo rollo de alambre, en la práctica se cambia cada 3 rollos como máximo.



El tubo de contacto ya lo cambié pero la torcha no se cómo estará, porque sigue igual.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 24, 2021)

Primero unas preguntas, ¿es una máquina que utilizas en tu taller?, o ¿es una máquina que te han dado para reparar?, ¿tienes conocimientos técnicos de electricidad, y electrónica?
DOSMETROS  dijo que se midiera tensión, se ha hecho, pero se ha tomado una sola tension de salida, creo que tiene unas cuantas, y estas creo que cambian con la llave selectora (Heat Selector). Se deben verificar los diodos rectificadores,  alguno de ellos puede estar abierto, verificar todas las conexiones,  algunas pueden estar flojas, estado de los cables, tambien ver el estado del contactor, etc., etc.-
El problema que tiene la máquina, puede ser originado por varios factores, se debe revisar y encontrar cual, o cuales son.
Operar con tensión eléctrica es peligroso, significa riesgo de muerte por electrocución, si no tienes los conocimientos técnicos de electricidad, electrónica, y las medidas de seguridad eléctrica, debes llevar la máquina a un Servicio técnico especializado.


----------



## HeinReimer (Ago 24, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> Primero unas preguntas, ¿es una máquina que utilizas en tu taller?, o ¿es una máquina que te han dado para reparar?, ¿tienes conocimientos técnicos de electricidad, y electrónica?
> DOSMETROS  dijo que se midiera tensión, se ha hecho, pero se ha tomado una sola tension de salida, creo que tiene unas cuantas, y estas creo que cambian con la llave selectora (Heat Selector). Se deben verificar los diodos rectificadores,  alguno de ellos puede estar abierto, verificar todas las conexiones,  algunas pueden estar flojas, estado de los cables, tambien ver el estado del contactor, etc., etc.-
> El problema que tiene la máquina, puede ser originado por varios factores, se debe revisar y encontrar cual, o cuales son.
> Operar con tensión eléctrica es peligroso, significa riesgo de muerte por electrocución, si no tienes los conocimientos técnicos de electricidad, electrónica, y las medidas de seguridad eléctrica, debes llevar la máquina a un Servicio técnico especializado.


Me la dieron para reparar y si tengo conocimientos de electricidad y electrónica, y los diodos ya los probé y me marcan bien y la tensión máxima es de 22vdc y la mínima de 18vdc


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2021)

HeinReimer dijo:


> los diodos ya los probé y me marcan bien



Medirlos todos en paralelo no sirve de nada ! Hay que desoldarlos !


----------



## HeinReimer (Ago 24, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Medirlos todos en paralelo no sirve de nada ! Hay que desoldarlos !


A, dice los diodos de la placa? De esos probé unos dos desoldandolos pero los demás no


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2021)

Hablo de los díodos de salida.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 24, 2021)

Los diodos de potencia (los que que rectifican la corriente de soldadura) hay que desenroscarlos, y probarlos individualmente, tal cual indicó DOSMETROS !


----------



## HeinReimer (Ago 24, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> Los diodos de potencia (los que que rectifican la corriente de soldadura) hay que desenroscarlos, y probarlos individualmente, tal cual indicó DOSMETROS !


A sí, esos ya los desenrosque y probé y están bien. Que mas puedo hacer


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 24, 2021)

No he visto en las imágenes el tubo de gas, que puede ser de CO2, o Mezcla 80%Ar/20%CO2, si haces pruebas soldando sin gas, se producen los defectos de variación de tensión, y corriente, más allá que la soldadura no sirve, y queda desastrosa.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 24, 2021)

¿ El detalle que faltaba?


----------



## HeinReimer (Ago 24, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> ¿ El detalle que faltaba?





unmonje dijo:


> ¿ El detalle que faltaba?


Yo la estado probando sin gas ay la voy a probar con gas

Muchas gracias


----------



## unmonje (Ago 24, 2021)

HeinReimer dijo:


> Yo la estado probando sin gas ay la voy a probar con gas
> 
> Muchas gracias


Para mas detalle, Mejor con CO2, no sea cosa ¿vió ?


----------



## HeinReimer (Ago 24, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Para mas detalle, Mejor con CO2, no sea cosa ¿vió ?


Ya esta funcionando bien muchas gracias. Lo que tenía era el relé sólido malo y el potenciómetro de velocidad de alambre malo 

Gracias


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 24, 2021)

HeinReimer dijo:


> Ya esta funcionando bien muchas gracias. Lo que tenía era el relé sólido malo y el potenciómetro de velocidad de alambre malo
> 
> Gracias


Pero eso lo habías cambiado al principio !, que pasó que no funcionó en ese momento, y ahora sí, o ¡será que no la hiciste funcionar con el gas protector!, y ahora sí  .
Sería bueno una explicación tuya al respecto !
Saludos


----------



## HeinReimer (Ago 24, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> Pero eso lo habías cambiado al principio !, que pasó que no funcionó en ese momento, y ahora sí, o ¡será que no la hiciste funcionar con el gas protector!, y ahora sí  .
> Sería bueno una explicación tuya al respecto !
> Saludos


Así es al principio no la hice funcionar con gas y ahora si, 

saludos


----------



## Harkercito (Ago 25, 2021)

Buenas tardes cordial saludo. 
Estoy reparando un soldador marca ELITE ARC 130 , encontré abiertos los Diodos duales stth6003cw, los cambié el equipo me funcionó un rato y volvió a dañarlos, los cambié de nuevo y me funcionó, pero de nuevo quemo uno de los Diodos, e revisado todos los elementos y no encuentro la falla, por favor alguien me puede ayudar, gracias.


----------



## dantonio (Ago 25, 2021)

Vuelve a revisar detenidamente los componentes asociados al mismo y de no 
encontrar alguno fallado, probaría sustituirlo por un F60UA60DN que ofrecen 
en Mercado Libre.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2021)

Harkercito dijo:


> Buenas tardes cordial saludo.


Mira el tema desde el principio, tal ves se encuentre la solución a tu problema


----------



## Meme22 (Ago 29, 2021)

Hola, tengo para reparar una soldadora inverter Lusqtoff Iron 100 , la cual tiene quemadas algunas resistencias y no se cuales son sus valores para reemplazarlas
r6 r21 r20 r19 r18 r4​


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 29, 2021)

Meme22 dijo:


> Hola, tengo para reparar una soldadora inverter Lusqtoff Iron 100 , la cual tiene quemadas algunas resistencias y no se cuales son sus valores para reemplazarlas
> r6 r21 r20 r19 r18 r4​


Difícil lo que pides, así como lo pides, y sin más datos, debes conseguir el circuito, o de algún modo ver otra máquina igual, y fijarte que valores tienen esas resistencias, de todos modos, si estas se han quemado, y no puedes distinguir valores, seguramente estén dañados componentes asociados.
Saludos Cordiales


----------



## hell_fish (Ago 29, 2021)

Harkercito dijo:


> Buenas tardes cordial saludo.
> Estoy reparando un soldador marca ELITE ARC 130 , encontré abiertos los Diodos duales stth6003cw, los cambié el equipo me funcionó un rato y volvió a dañarlos, los cambié de nuevo y me funcionó, pero de nuevo quemo uno de los Diodos, e revisado todos los elementos y no encuentro la falla, por favor alguien me puede ayudar, gracias.


Hola, donde están esos diodos? 
La 130 es pequeña, la que no trae pfc?


Meme22 dijo:


> hola amigo muchas gracias x ayudarme... si si los transistores IGBT 40N60 estan quemados
> y si estoy en busca del diagrama electro o otra soldadora pero no todos tienen una o no la quieren prestar


Toma fotos hermano, para ver que tarjeta trae o si trae 3


----------



## Meme22 (Ago 29, 2021)

>


----------



## hell_fish (Ago 29, 2021)

Vaya destruyo casi toda la parte final del driver.. 

Tienes osciloscopio? Se podrían tomar valores de otro driver y verificar con osciloscopio que no tenga crossconduction.


----------



## Meme22 (Ago 29, 2021)

hell_fish dijo:


> Hola, donde están esos diodos?
> La 130 es pequeña, la que no trae pfc?
> 
> Toma fotos hermano, para ver que tarjeta trae o si trae 3


----------



## Harkercito (Ago 30, 2021)

dantonio dijo:


> Vuelve a revisar detenidamente los componentes asociados al mismo y de no
> encontrar alguno fallado, probaría sustituirlo por un F60UA60DN que ofrecen
> en Mercado Libre.
> Saludos.


Buenas tardes amigo Dantonio, estoy un poco regular de salud y hasta hoy vuelvo a trabajar, bueno volvi a revisar y no encontré nada malo, el diodo que me recomienda lo estoy buscando, los voy a cambiar y le comento como me fue, muchas gracias por la ayuda, estaré en contacto.


----------



## Justo (Sep 5, 2021)

Hola,busco diagrama soldadora Inverter marca Gladiator modelo IE 6140/1/220 ,tengo quemadas resistencias smd en la parte de control de los igbt ,en este caso son dos. Buscando encontré varios diagramas de distintas marcas pero ninguna se parece a este.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 5, 2021)

Es muy difícil lo que solicitas, esa marca es de un importador, y el origen de esas soldadoras, es China, y los diagramas en realidad son de fabricantes que las hacen para distintos importadores, entonces es muy complicado saber que circuito es.


----------



## Justo (Sep 5, 2021)

Imagino que es así. Pero si alguno la tiene con una foto de la zona de control me serviría. De igual modo por tu respuesta , Gracias! Y saludos!


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 5, 2021)

Justo dijo:


> Imagino que es así. Pero si alguno la tiene con una foto de la zona de control me serviría. De igual modo por tu respuesta , Gracias! Y saludos!


Tengo algunas gladiador, envia foto para ver cual es, no me guío por referencias.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 5, 2021)

Habla de Gladiator, es de un importador en Argentina, y tu hablas de Gladiador que debe ser de alguna marca de tu país.


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 5, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> Habla de Gladiator, es de un importador en Argentina, y tu hablas de Gladiador que debe ser de alguna marca de tu país.


Perdón error de tipografía, quise decir GLADIATOR.


----------



## Justo (Sep 5, 2021)

Si es así Gladiator.
Por ahora esto.


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 5, 2021)

Esa en particular ahora no la tengo, pero si la he reparado si no me falla la memoria era de 10ohm. Esa resistencia + el diodo ayuda al apagado del igbt.


----------



## Justo (Sep 5, 2021)

Que duda? Y el diodo será un zener ? De 12 tal vez?


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 5, 2021)

Ese GTD es más o menos así. Hay otros mucho más elaborados.


----------



## Justo (Sep 5, 2021)

Entiendo pero los valores no se corresponden


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 5, 2021)

Eso de arriba es un EJEMPLO. Hay unos que usan varios cap en paralelo entre gate y emisor/surtidor como la de la foto, leí que era para mejorar el apagado pero igual no se, quisa alguien que sepa más del tema nos explique.


----------



## Justo (Sep 5, 2021)

Esperaré más aportes, ahora me voy a dormir. Gracias por hoy!


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 7, 2021)

En Argentina, las marcas Gladiator, Neo, y Salkor, son traídas por un mismo importador, Gladiator, y Neo las vende en exclusividad a un mayorista de herramientas en Ciudad de Buenos Aires, y Salkor también las vende en exclusividad para otro mayorista de herramientas, del interior de la Provincia de Buenos Aires.


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 7, 2021)

Tengo una soldadora China la cual explotó los igbt estos son de 40A, puedo reemplazar estos por mosfet de 40A sin más? 

Pdt: los mosfet son de una SMPS de telefonía.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 7, 2021)

hell_fish dijo:


> Tengo una soldadora China la cual explotó los igbt estos son de 40A, puedo reemplazar estos por mosfet de 40A sin más?
> 
> Pdt: los mosfet son de una SMPS de telefonía.


Yo creería que no !!!!, Debes ver el datasheet de los originales, y buscar el reemplazo  que corresponda.


----------



## Alejandro emir (Sep 10, 2021)

Buenas noches.
Realizo una consulta, tengo un transformador de soldadora electrica Dowel de 250 amperes, el cual la conexion del primario es mono/bi fase.
En la bobina primaria salen 5 cables, de los cuales 2 van al fusible termico del transformador, y luego me quedan 3 cables mas, originalmente la soldadora traia un condensador junto con una resistencia, la cual supongo hace el desface.

En caso de querer conectar el transformador a una linea monofasica, donde debo colocar los cables fase / neutro y donde debo puentear el condensador? 
Medi con el multimetro pero no logro obtener un "punto medio" en la medicion.

Gracias por leer y que tengan un buen fin de semana.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 10, 2021)

Buenas noches, de que punto medio hablas, no hay punto medio, esa soldadora tiene que tener una llave selectora con traba, o un puente de conexiones, para operar con 380 Vca con dos fases (bifásico) de un sistema trifásico, o 220 Vca monofásico (fase, y neutro).
El bobinado primario completo ( todas las espiras) es para operar con 380 Vca, y una derivación que no es punto medio, con alguno de los extremos del bobinado primario completo es para operar con 220 Vca, hay que detectar, medir, cual de los 2 extremos es el que corresponde.
Se debe antes de desarmar, anotar como van las conexiones, para que luego no existan estos problemas .

_*"Importante" :*_
Las soldadoras por arco funcionan con tensiones altas,
esto implica riesgo grave, electrocución, y peligro de muerte, debes tener conocimientos técnicos, experiencia, y seguir normas de seguridad para evitar shock eléctrico, si no tienes estos conocimientos, llévala a reparar a un técnico con experiencia.
Aclarado este punto, de ahora en más, lo que hagas, corre por tu exclusiva responsabilidad.


----------



## andres.darek (Sep 14, 2021)

Buen día comunidad, alguien me podría regalar la referencia de potenciómetro del panel frontal del soldador inversor Daewoo DW 250, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2021)

Hola , los potenciómetros suelen traer impreso su valor !


----------



## andres.darek (Sep 14, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hola , los potenciómetros suelen traer impreso su valor !


Si, lo que ocurre es que un técnico cambio el original por un valor diferente y ese no era el daño, el daño eran los IGBT


----------



## Emanueel (Sep 14, 2021)

Hola gente.
Necesito saber el código de un componente de una fuente de soldadora inverter Stanley star 4000. El componente esta destruido, se que es un termistor NTC (20 o 22 mm de diámetro) el cual va ubicado cerca de un capacitor de 220nf y 275V. (adjunto foto).
Agradecería mucho que alguien me facilite el código o un diagrama de la placa si lo tiene.
Desde ya, muchas gracias!!


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 14, 2021)

Trata de conseguir el manual del usuario de la máquina en cuestión, en muchos casos, incluyen el diagrama.


----------



## Emanueel (Sep 15, 2021)

Ya busque por todos lados, por eso recurrí a buscar ayuda en un foro. Por ahí alguno tiene la misma o la ha reparado y me puede ayudar.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 15, 2021)

Emanueel dijo:


> Ya busque por todos lados, por eso recurrí a buscar ayuda en un foro. Por ahí alguno tiene la misma o la ha reparado y me puede ayudar.


Podrías ir donde compraste la máquina, y pedir por favor,  si te permiten fijarte en una nueva, el manual, y sacarle una foto al circuito.


----------



## Emanueel (Sep 15, 2021)

El manual si lo encontré, pero no aparece nada de circuitos. Por lo menos en el que yo encontré.


----------



## switchxxi (Sep 15, 2021)

Es de la 3200, quizá te sirva como indicio. (En el esquema no aparece el NTC, o no lo supe encontrar, igual lo dejo como guía para el que le pueda servir).


----------



## Emanueel (Sep 17, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Es de la 3200, quizá te sirva como indicio. (En el esquema no aparece el NTC, o no lo supe encontrar, igual lo dejo como guía para el que le pueda servir).


Excelente, muchas gracias. Seguramente es el mismo


----------



## erny2002 (Dic 20, 2021)

Las lusqtoff tienen los mismos problemas, los IGBT, capacitores de alta y los cables de que se abren en las pinzas, revisar si hay continuidad entre los conectores rosca y las pinzas.


----------



## AngelB (Abr 23, 2022)

Buenas tardes Napesh.
Tengo un problema con un soldador inverter de arco.
Después de cambiar 3 integrados SMD  el LM358, 4093 y sg3525, sigue sin soldar, creo que el problema lo tengo en el transformador de impulso.
El oscilador ataca el gate del mosfet, el cual alimenta el transformador de impulso, en este punto me cae la tensión y el mosfet se calienta que puedes freír huevos, es como si tuviera un cortocircuito, y a partir de aquí ya no alimenta mosfet de potencia,
No se que más puedo hacer, ya que el trafo de impulsos tiene muy baja impedancia con el tester 4 ohmios???
Los mosfet de potencia los comprobé uno a uno y están correctos.
Alguien tiene idea q más puedo hacer.
Gracias por adelantado.

Espero haber publicado en lugar adecuado ya que soy nuevo por aquí y no lo tengo muy claro.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 23, 2022)

Trafo no existe, Transformador si. Esto es un foro técnico.

¿Qué tensión cae?
¿Desde dónde y relación a qué mides ese voltaje?
¿Tienes osciloscopio? Si es SI la respuesta, ¿Mediste la frecuencia de oscilación?
¿Fotos, diagramas, manuales, marca, modelo, algo...?


----------



## AngelB (Abr 23, 2022)

Ok perdona por la expresión.
La marca del soldador Ectram140-inverter.
Decir que oscilócopio no tengo por lo que no puedo analizar la frecuencia de oscilación, antes de cambiar ningún componente comprobé la salida patilla 11 del sg3525 y no tenía tensión alguna,
Como explicó más arriba cambie los tres circuitos integrados, así me aseguro,  ahora comprobando con tester  en corriente continua, pinza en positivo, y la patilla 11 del sg3525 y regulando el potenciómetro de 0  Meda una salida de 12.20V.  A 140A. 10.28V.
Con el tester en alterna 3.20V. 8.35V.
Esa salida es aplicada a la puerta del mosfet rf110. El cuál aplica tensión negativa al transformador de impulso, el cual gobierna los mosfet de potencia.
La tensión cae Hata 123 mV.
También decir que he construido un oscilador independiente con el 555 para aplicar la salida a la puerta del rf110 y el resultado es el mismo ya se que sin Osciloscopio la cosa se complica.
Envio dos fotos una de la placa de pwm y la otra se puede ver el transformador es el belta 0701.
No tengo esquema de la máquina.
Un saludo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 23, 2022)

Ojo que estás midiendo tensión, y mas allá de la tensión aplicada, los MOSFET y ese integrado trabajan por PWM (Pulse Width Modulation, Modulación por Ancho de Pulso), o sea que sin osciloscopio se va a complicar medir esa salida.

Por cierto, nombras el pin 11, pero esa es una salida de dos que tiene el integrado, mira el datasheet.
Si solo usa una (o ambas en paralelo) de las salidas del integrado, puedes hacer esa prueba con el 555  unos 25KHz o mas, pero si usa ambas salidas para 2 MOSFET diferentes, entonces NO es recomendable esa pruea, ya que no garantizas un tiempo muerto (Death Time) coherente.

¿Cuál fue el motivo del cambio de integrados? Y ¿Qué otros componentes encontraste quemados, desvalorizados u otra cosa?


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 23, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> ¿Cuál fue el motivo del cambio de integrados?


Esta cambiando los integrados "porciacaso"..... asume que podria estar malo.....
 Asi... no va a ningun lado


----------



## unmonje (Abr 24, 2022)

AngelB dijo:


> Buenas tardes Napesh.
> Tengo un problema con un soldador inverter de arco.
> Después de cambiar 3 integrados SMD  el LM358, 4093 y sg3525, sigue sin soldar, creo que el problema lo tengo en el transformador de impulso.
> El oscilador ataca el gate del mosfet, el cual alimenta el transformador de impulso, en este punto me cae la tensión y el mosfet se calienta que puedes freír huevos, es como si tuviera un cortocircuito, y a partir de aquí ya no alimenta mosfet de potencia,
> ...


Me preguntaba ¿ que argumentos técnicos lo llevó a usted a cambiar, el LM358, el CD4093 y el sg3525 en ese orden ?
¿ Tiraba los dados ?


----------



## AngelB (Abr 24, 2022)

Buenos días a todos/das. 
DJT3, si lo se que sin osciló copio lo tengo complicado, por lo que comentas de los pulsos, solo usa una salida la otra es el pin 14 no tiene conexión alguna. 
Ya probé con el 555 a diferentes oscilaciones pero el resultado es el mismo. 
He sacado esquema de esa parte de circuito para tener más datos. 
Un monje, el argumento que me llevó a cambiar los circuitos integrado, fue como comenté en mí primer post, que en el sg3525 no tenía salida alguna, como no tengo oscilócopio, que solo poseo un polímetro pense que sería lo más adecuado, 
Gracias por vuestras opiniones. 
El soldador en un principio lo lleve a reparar a un taller que en principio reparan, y después de tenerlo un mes en ese taller, me dicen que no tiene arreglo que es problema de la electrónica, eso ya lo sabía yo. 
Ya se me acaban los recursos. 
Nuevamente gracias por vuestra atención. 
Un saludo.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 24, 2022)

AngelB dijo:


> si lo se que sin osciló copio lo tengo complicado, por lo que comentas de los pulsos, solo usa una salida la otra es el pin 14 no tiene conexión alguna.


El ciego hechandole la culpa al empedrado....... 
Yo reparo sin osciloscopio..... tenerla no significa que seas mejor tecnico.....y cuando tengas osciloscopio vas a decir:"no tengo analizador de espectro"..... empedrado
Yo  utilizo osciloscopio solo cuando hago diseños y armo circuitos
Te falto lo mas importante.... medir e indicar en tu plano: Vcc..... Vref....SHD
SHD debes sacar diagrama y ver de donde viene
Teniendo esos datos correctos el oscilador deberia estar funcionando... si o si.... y para esto... no necesitas osciloscopio


----------



## unmonje (Abr 24, 2022)

emilio177 dijo:


> El ciego hechandole la culpa al empedrado.......
> Yo reparo sin osciloscopio..... tenerla no significa que seas mejor tecnico.....y cuando tengas osciloscopio vas a decir:"no tengo analizador de espectro"..... empedrado
> Yo  utilizo osciloscopio solo cuando hago diseños y armo circuitos
> Te falto lo mas importante.... medir e indicar en tu plano: Vcc..... Vref....SHD
> ...


*"Para decir que no hay que tenerlo, hay que tenerlo"  *


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 24, 2022)

Todo trabajo cualquer que sea ese , para sener bien  ejecutado y prolijamente exige lo uso de herramientas especificas para tal.
Inmaginen : lo  Medico , Mecanico de Autos , Técnico Electronico ,Enginiero , Polizial , Constructor Civil , cualquer Fabrica (Industria)  de que sea .........sin las herramientas nesesarias disponible en las manos  , ? como serias ?
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## interhaz (Abr 24, 2022)

AngelB dijo:


> Ok perdona por la expresión.
> La marca del soldador Ectram140-inverter.
> Decir que oscilócopio no tengo por lo que no puedo analizar la frecuencia de oscilación, antes de cambiar ningún componente comprobé la salida patilla 11 del sg3525 y no tenía tensión alguna,
> Como explicó más arriba cambie los tres circuitos integrados, así me aseguro,  ahora comprobando con tester  en corriente continua, pinza en positivo, y la patilla 11 del sg3525 y regulando el potenciómetro de 0  Meda una salida de 12.20V.  A 140A. 10.28V.
> ...


Hola. Se calienta el irf110? Los igbt de potencia están bien? El driver de los igbt de potencia son dos resistencias y un diodo o tiene transistores?


----------



## AngelB (Abr 25, 2022)

interhaz dijo:


> Hola. Se calienta el irf110? Los igbt de potencia están bien? El driver de los igbt de potencia son dos resistencias y un diodo o tiene transistores?


Hola ínterhaz. 
Si, el irfr110. Se calienta y muy mucho. 
 El driver de los igbt lo he representado con un recuadro, a partir de la resistencia y diodo hay un transistor zener y resistencia por cada puerta del igbt. 
No lo he representado porque lo verifique y todo está bien. 
Gracias por tu respuesta constructiva, muy amable. 
Un saludo.


----------



## vasco140788 (Abr 27, 2022)

Hola amigos, conseguí una máquina de soldar por muy bajo precio, con la condición que no funcionaba bien claro, la primera cosa es que pulso el botón para que salga hilo y no sale, así que intenté poner un alimentador 12 Volts para que rodara el motor del hilo pero claro falta la masa para que suelde y después me di cuenta que ya había sido modificada, me podríais ayudar por favor , gracias de antelación a todas las respuestas.

Agradezco los consejos que me podáis dar, fotografía trasera de la placa veo que hay como modificaciones, no sé , si me podes ayudar lo agradezco.


----------



## denisgood (Abr 30, 2022)

vasco140788 dijo:


> Hola amigos, conseguí una máquina de soldar por muy bajo precio, con la condición que no funcionaba bien claro, la primera cosa es que pulso el botón para que salga hilo y no sale, así que intenté poner un alimentador 12 Volts para que rodara el motor del hilo pero claro falta la masa para que suelde y después me di cuenta que ya había sido modificada, me podríais ayudar por favor , gracias de antelación a todas las respuestas.
> 
> Agradezco los consejos que me podáis dar, fotografía trasera de la placa veo que hay como modificaciones, no sé , si me podes ayudar lo agradezco.



*M*e parece veo en las especificaciones que es trifásica


----------



## Rorschach (May 2, 2022)

vasco140788 dijo:


> Hola amigos, conseguí una máquina de soldar por muy bajo precio, con la condición que no funcionaba bien claro, la primera cosa es que pulso el botón para que salga hilo y no sale, así que intenté poner un alimentador 12 Volts para que rodara el motor del hilo pero claro falta la masa para que suelde y después me di cuenta que ya había sido modificada, me podríais ayudar por favor , gracias de antelación a todas las respuestas.
> 
> Agradezco los consejos que me podáis dar, fotografía trasera de la placa veo que hay como modificaciones, no sé , si me podes ayudar lo agradezco.


Podría ser para poder orientarte, que envíes algún par de imágenes del frente de la máquina.


----------



## smg00015 (May 20, 2022)

Hola,

Tengo una fuente de alimentación de una máquina de soldar y me funde un fusible en cuanto conecto la alimentación de 24Vac. No hay ningún corto circuito. Alguien tiene idea de lo que puede pasar? 

El fusible que funde es del los dos que están juntos el de la derecha.

Antes de nada, muchas gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2022)

Si se funde el fusible pueden ocurrir 3 cosas, 
1) No colocaste el fusible del valor correcto
2) Existe un cortocircuito o sobre-consumo
3) Las 2 anteriores 


¿ Que te lleva a pensar que NO hay un cortocircuito ?


----------



## smg00015 (May 20, 2022)

El fusible es el que tenía la placa, le puse otro igual y vuelve a pasar.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si se funde el fusible pueden ocurrir 3 cosas,
> 1) No colocaste el fusible del valor correcto
> 2) Existe un cortocircuito o sobre-consumo


Tachamos uno de la lista


Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que te lleva a pensar que NO hay un cortocircuito ?


           

No respondiste


----------



## switchxxi (May 20, 2022)

Es donde esta el 7912. El otro no se ve que es, supongo que un 7812. Se ve muuuy feo eso.... Ademas que las patas están torcidas, quizás no se toquen, en la foto no se ve.....

Revisa esa área por las dudas.


----------



## smg00015 (May 20, 2022)

Lo que se ve feo es porque la placa tiene una película protectora y al calentar para sacar los dos reguladores de tensión no lo he saneado. Las patas están para arriba para poder probar los reguladores con una fuente.

He comprobado diodos los dos rectificadores de tensión y nada está en corto, al menos aparentemente.


----------



## switchxxi (May 20, 2022)

Remueve el fusible que se quema, mide entre GND y los terminales, si hay un corto a buscarlo.... Sigue las pistas para ver que alimenta ese fusible, si no hay cortocircuito, puede que el mismo este fuera de la placa (Alguna placa que se alimente de ahí, por ejemplo).


----------



## infanterenteria (May 20, 2022)

Hola compañeros  buenas tardes*,* compañero*,* en tus fotos se ven dos reguladores que están recalentados, resolda o remplaza, pregunta  esos 24 *V* que alimenta *?*


----------



## smg00015 (May 21, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Remueve el fusible que se quema, mide entre GND y los terminales, si hay un corto a buscarlo.... Sigue las pistas para ver que alimenta ese fusible, si no hay cortocircuito, puede que el mismo este fuera de la placa (Alguna placa que se alimente de ahí, por ejemplo).


Perdona, pero a qué terminales te refieres? El fusible sale desde GND.


infanterenteria dijo:


> Hola compañeros  buenas tardes*,* compañero*,* en tus fotos se ven dos reguladores que están recalentados, resolda o remplaza, pregunta  esos 24 *V* que alimenta *?*


Eso que parece recalentado engaña porque tiene como una resina que hay que levantar para poder soldar. Tengo que limpiarlo bien para volver a soldarlos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 21, 2022)

Hola, coloca una lámpara de filamento, en serie con la entrada de alimentación.
Te ayudará a encontrar el problema, al ir desvinculando etapas del circuito.
Como detalle, hay dos maneras en la que se daña un fusible.
Si existe un cortocircuito NETO, el filamento fusible prácticamente estalla, dejando una mancha oscura impregnada en el.tubo de vidrio.
Ahora sí hay sobre consumo, el filamento se abre, dejando material fundido en forma de bolitas, en ambas puntas en dónde se seccionó. Pero el tubo de vidrio queda limpio.


----------



## Rorschach (May 21, 2022)

Te han preguntado : ¿ Esos 24 V, que alimenta ?, y no lo has respondido.
Por otro lado, comentas al principio del post, que la placa es de una máquina de soldar, sin decir más nada.
¿ Que tipo de máquina de soldar es ?, ¿ y a que parte de dicha máquina pertenece la placa ?.
Puedo equivocarme, creo que esa placa es de una soldadora por arco del tipo Mag - Mig, y que es una placa de control que pertenece a la sección del moto-devanador, la cual controla la velocidad del motor, el arranque desde el switch ubicado en el mango de la torcha, activa/ desactiva la electroválvula del gas protector, activa/desactiva el contactor que conecta el primario del transformador de la soldadora a la linea, funciones 2T/4T, Burn Back, etc., etc.
Debes también fijarte el estado del motor del devanador de alambre, que esa placa alimenta.
Son muchas cosas para ver, paciencia.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 21, 2022)

smg00015 dijo:


> El fusible sale desde GND.


Habiendo regulación positiva y negativa (7912) imagino que el fusible alimentará esta última rama. Es muy raro que el fusible "salga" de la tierra.

Por otro lado, le vendría bien un repaso a las patillas del 7912, las imágenes dan apariencia de corto a la altura del cuerpo del componente.


----------



## smg00015 (May 21, 2022)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, coloca una lámpara de filamento, en serie con la entrada de alimentación.
> Te ayudará a encontrar el problema, al ir desvinculando etapas del circuito.
> Como detalle, hay dos maneras en la que se daña un fusible.
> Si existe un cortocircuito NETO, el filamento fusible prácticamente estalla, dejando una mancha oscura impregnada en el.tubo de vidrio.
> Ahora sí hay sobre consumo, el filamento se abre, dejando material fundido en forma de bolitas, en ambas puntas en dónde se seccionó. Pero el tubo de vidrio queda limpio.


Hola, no te entiendo muy bien dónde me dices colocar la lámpara y que veo con eso. Gracias!


Rorschach dijo:


> Te han preguntado : ¿ Esos 24 V, que alimenta ?, y no lo has respondido.
> Por otro lado, comentas al principio del post, que la placa es de una máquina de soldar, sin decir más nada.
> ¿ Que tipo de máquina de soldar es ?, ¿ y a que parte de dicha máquina pertenece la placa ?.
> Puedo equivocarme, creo que esa placa es de una soldadora por arco del tipo Mag - Mig, y que es una placa de control que pertenece a la sección del moto-devanador, la cual controla la velocidad del motor, el arranque desde el switch ubicado en el mango de la torcha, activa/ desactiva la electroválvula del gas protector, activa/desactiva el contactor que conecta el primario del transformador de la soldadora a la linea, funciones 2T/4T, Burn Back, etc., etc.
> ...


Hola, perdona que se me ha colado la pregunta. Los 24 son para el motor del rollo de alambre. Efectivamente es una mag-mig y la placa es de la zona que me dices.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Habiendo regulación positiva y negativa (7912) imagino que el fusible alimentará esta última rama. Es muy raro que el fusible "salga" de la tierra.
> 
> Por otro lado, le vendría bien un repaso a las patillas del 7912, las imágenes dan apariencia de corto a la altura del cuerpo del componente.


Reviso el posible corto del 7912.
En que parte podría conectar una fuente de laboratorio para ir aislando zonas?


----------



## switchxxi (May 21, 2022)

smg00015 dijo:


> Reviso el posible corto del 7912.
> En que parte podría conectar una fuente de laboratorio para ir aislando zonas?



Si sabes que de ese fusible "sale" para el motor, desconecta el motor y revisa si el corto persiste. Si desaparece entonces motor con problemas.


----------



## smg00015 (May 21, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Si sabes que de ese fusible "sale" para el motor, desconecta el motor y revisa si el corto persiste. Si desaparece entonces motor con problemas.


Ese fusible no sale para el motor, de todas formas la corriente de 24v va a más sitios donde luego se reduce. He probado desconectando el motor y se funde igual pero no se funde inminente se generan bolas dentro del fusible como ha dicho el compañero.


----------



## lomadelalata (May 21, 2022)

smg00015 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Tengo una fuente de alimentación de una máquina de soldar y me funde un fusible en cuanto conecto la alimentación de 24Vac. No hay ningún corto circuito. Alguien tiene idea de lo que puede pasar?
> 
> ...


Buenas noches. Para que podamos ayudarte, además de la foto de la placa tenes que adjuntar fotos e info del equipo. Así es más sencillo poder linear algún tipo de guía de comprobación. Saludos


vasco140788 dijo:


> Hola amigos, conseguí una máquina de soldar por muy bajo precio, con la condición que no funcionaba bien claro, la primera cosa es que pulso el botón para que salga hilo y no sale, así que intenté poner un alimentador 12 Volts para que rodara el motor del hilo pero claro falta la masa para que suelde y después me di cuenta que ya había sido modificada, me podríais ayudar por favor , gracias de antelación a todas las respuestas.
> 
> Agradezco los consejos que me podáis dar, fotografía trasera de la placa veo que hay como modificaciones, no sé , si me podes ayudar lo agradezco.


Que código tiene impreso la placa en la esquina? En el cobre. Parece una máquina frimar o clon


----------



## smg00015 (May 22, 2022)

lomadelalata dijo:


> Buenas noches. Para que podamos ayudarte, además de la foto de la placa tenes que adjuntar fotos e info del equipo. Así es más sencillo poder linear algún tipo de guía de comprobación. Saludos
> 
> Que código tiene impreso la placa en la esquina? En el cobre. Parece una máquina frimar o clon


El código es 8814 0250 E, no es la marca que dices pero no la recuerdo. Mañana la puedo mirar y lo pongo por si sirve de algo. Gracias!

Con el código de la placa, ¿es posible encontrar el manual del circuito?


----------



## lomadelalata (May 23, 2022)

smg00015 dijo:


> Con el código de la placa, ¿es posible encontrar el manual del circuito?


Para mí es una placa de un control de velocidad Mig, SAF o Gys


vasco140788 dijo:


> Hola amigos, conseguí una máquina de soldar por muy bajo precio, con la condición que no funcionaba bien claro, la primera cosa es que pulso el botón para que salga hilo y no sale, así que intenté poner un alimentador 12 Volts para que rodara el motor del hilo pero claro falta la masa para que suelde y después me di cuenta que ya había sido modificada, me podríais ayudar por favor , gracias de antelación a todas las respuestas.
> 
> Agradezco los consejos que me podáis dar, fotografía trasera de la placa veo que hay como modificaciones, no sé , si me podes ayudar lo agradezco.


Tu equipo es marca Cebora modelo Bravo combi. Búscalo en la página de fabricante


----------



## smg00015 (May 23, 2022)

Adjunto las fotos de la máquina.


----------



## Rorschach (May 23, 2022)

En el mensaje # 1555 dije que era una placa de control de una máquina Mag-Mig:Todo sobre Maquinas de soldar

Es marca SAF, francesa, fabricada por el grupo Air liquide.-


----------



## smg00015 (May 23, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> En el mensaje # 1555 dije que era una placa de control de una máquina Mag-Mig:Todo sobre Maquinas de soldar
> 
> Es marca SAF, francesa, fabricada por el grupo Air liquide.-


Disculpa, pero no entiendo que me quieres decir con ésto.


----------



## Rorschach (May 23, 2022)

Nada, solo que cuando estaba publicando el mensaje, justo publicaste vos, el mensaje era para el colega que dijo que la máquina era marca Cebora.


----------



## lomadelalata (May 23, 2022)

smg00015 dijo:


> Adjunto las fotos de la máquina.Ver el archivo adjunto 282704Ver el archivo adjunto 282705Ver el archivo adjunto 282706


----------



## Andion (May 26, 2022)

proteus936 dijo:


> Hola pelicar
> Tengo el manual de servicio de la v155s
> Que es casi la misma de echo los esquemas del manual pone de la  v145-s v2
> Cuando llege a casa te los adjunto o te los envio al correo


Hola. Tengo un problema con una lincoln v145.
Necesitaría la referencia de los diodos d-15 , d-16 y d-17


----------



## ipconfig (Jun 12, 2022)

Buenas a Todos, después de mucho tiempo retomo el tema reparaciones, y tengo un problema con una Placa Optimag 400 de una soldadora. la cuestión es que esa maquina pasó por varias manos y necesito conseguir un circuito, un esquema de la Placa para poder repararla y corroborar las conexiones. desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## vasco140788 (Jun 19, 2022)

*H*ola , buenos días*,*  el código de la placa en la esquina es 3210247 LC


lomadelalata dijo:


> Buenas noches. Para que podamos ayudarte, además de la foto de la placa tenes que adjuntar fotos e info del equipo. Así es más sencillo poder linear algún tipo de guía de comprobación. Saludos
> 
> Que código tiene impreso la placa en la esquina? En el cobre. Parece una máquina frimar o clon



*H*ola*,* el código es 3210247 LC


----------



## Telemacoc80 (Jul 2, 2022)

No se como se utiliza esto pero me gustaría contactarme con lomadelalata mi mail es




*¡ Como NO respeto las normas del Foro me editaron el mensaje !*​




lomadelalata dijo:


> amigo te adjunto los esquemas y la guia para la parte de regulacion


----------



## Mavaca970 (Ago 3, 2022)

Buenas tardes a todos.
Soy nuevo en este foro y ante todo agradecer la ayuda en la búsqueda de una solución/orientación a mi duda.
La cuestión es que me ha dejado de funcionar un soldador inverter y al examinarlo he detectado el problema. Parece ser que el circuito previo a unos transistores IGBT de alta potencia  se han quemado, concretamente unas resistencias SMD de 20 y 5,10 Ohms y en particular un diodo que no aparece ningún código para su sustitución. De los cuatro que hay en la placa solo hay uno que está en corto. Analizando uno bueno con en tester el voltaje es de 0,204V con el diodo polarizado. La pregunta es: ¿Cómo puedo conseguir un diodo equivalente para su sustitución?
Adjunto foto por si sirve de ayuda.
Saludos


----------



## sergiot (Ago 3, 2022)

Tenés que analizar el circuito y en base a donde está colocado y su función, se puede estimar cual colocar.


----------



## Mavaca970 (Ago 3, 2022)

Gracias por tu comentario pero soy principiante y no deduzco el circuito como para saber por cual sustituir. Sorry!!!


----------



## mcrven (Ago 3, 2022)

Mavaca970 dijo:


> Gracias por tu comentario pero soy principiante y no deduzco el circuito como para saber por cual sustituir. Sorry!!!



Los equipos INVERTER no son para principiantes. Se requieren muchos recursos y experiencia para acometer una reparación de ese tipo y, definitivamente... no es algo para practicas de aprendizaje, mucho menos si, como bien dices, no te sientes capaz de identificar un componente de un circuito, como tampoco el circuito mismo que lo contiene.

Particularmente te sugiero lleves ese equipo a un service especializado.

Por otro lado te indico que, esos equipos funcionan con tensiones y corrientes elevadas, de alto riesgo incluso para la vida de una persona.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 3, 2022)

Mavaca970 dijo:


> Gracias por tu comentario pero soy principiante y no deduzco el circuito como para saber por cual sustituir. Sorry!!!


Tal cual dice @mcrven.
Al no saber, mandar a un técnico especializado en Soldadoras Inverter.


----------



## Mavaca970 (Ago 3, 2022)

Muchas gracias por vuestras apreciaciones, así lo haré.


----------



## lomadelalata (Ago 11, 2022)

Mavaca970 dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> Soy nuevo en este foro y ante todo agradecer la ayuda en la búsqueda de una solución/orientación a mi duda.
> La cuestión es que me ha dejado de funcionar un soldador inverter y al examinarlo he detectado el problema. Parece ser que el circuito previo a unos transistores IGBT de alta potencia  se han quemado, concretamente unas resistencias SMD de 20 y 5,10 Ohms y en particular un diodo que no aparece ningún código para su sustitución. De los cuatro que hay en la placa solo hay uno que está en corto. Analizando uno bueno con en tester el voltaje es de 0,204V con el diodo polarizado. La pregunta es: ¿Cómo puedo conseguir un diodo equivalente para su sustitución?
> Adjunto foto por si sirve de ayuda.
> Saludos


Tu diodo es un SS4
Consulta a los técnicos del foro, alguien tiene este equipo. TAMig  Necesito una foto del interior


----------



## JAVIER PEREZ (Ago 31, 2022)

Tu problem es el ventilador de 24vdc


----------



## elfernan (Nov 4, 2022)

Saludos*,* colegas.
Necesito el manual de servicio de soldadora RBM 1300 Reboot*.
L*a misma se mantiene al m*á*ximo de salida a pesar de marcar en el display las variaciones.
El PWM es UC3846 pero no s*é* cu*á*l es el pin de regulación para medir señal*,* supongo q*ue* la tome del micro STM32F pero ni idea*.
C*ualquier ayuda se agradecerá*.*


----------



## emilio177 (Nov 4, 2022)

elfernan dijo:


> se mantiene al m*á*ximo de salida a pesar de marcar en el display las variaciones.


*¿*Qu*é* es lo que se mantiene al m*á*ximo?,...
*¿*Lo mediste?
Al menos una foto*,* existen 5 m*á*quinas y en cada regi*ó*n le ponen otro nombre y modelo*.*
Las fotos son gratis*, *no te cobran por ponerlas*.*


----------



## elfernan (Nov 5, 2022)

Se mantiene al maximo la salida de corriente y voltaje, lo marca en el display y quema el alambre


----------



## RobertoNavarro (Dic 15, 2022)

Buenos dias, consulta: tengo una vieja soldadora Optimag 400s a la que, no se como, pero se le ha borrado la eprom (M27c512con ventana) y necesito el firmware de dicha maquina de lo contrario no funciona. Si alguien lo tiene o sabe donde puedo conseguirlo se lo agradeceria.
Desde ya muchas gracias
Saludos
Roberto


----------



## emilio177 (Dic 15, 2022)

Para yo aprender.....
Como llegas a esa afirmacion....


----------



## RobertoNavarro (Dic 28, 2022)

Hola Emilio, para saber que esta borrada la leo con un programador. Igual no solo que esta borrada sino que esta fallada. Se lee borrada pero no se puede escribir ni dejandola borrar previamente con lux UV.



Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola chavez. Finalmente repare la maquina y como indique en un post anterior la misma tiene un circuito electronico bastante desarrllado que quiero compartir con ustedes para seguir creciendo todos con los conocimientos que vamos adquiriendo en este mundillo de las reparaciones electronicas.
> Aca unas fotos de la plaqueta.
> espero les sea de utilidad en algun caso.
> La maquina es marca SAF AIRE LIQUID modelo OPTIMAG 400, saludos


Hola Juan Jose te cuento que tengo una maquina de estas (SAF Optimag 400s) a la que se le ha dañado la memoria y por lo tanto no funciona. Tenes copia del firmware de esa maquina?. O hay alguna posibilidad de conseguirlo?. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## emilio177 (Dic 28, 2022)

RobertoNavarro dijo:


> para saber que esta borrada la leo con un programador. Igual no solo que esta borrada sino que esta fallada


Yo he trabajado con pic y otras memorias... y jamas lo dejo "abierto"
Y de la misma manera he tratado de leer otras memorias....... y pasa lo mismo........ Nadie en su sano juicio va a dejar "abierto" algo que costo mucho en crear.....
Si te fijas muchos modulos vienen borrado los chips......


----------



## RobertoNavarro (Dic 29, 2022)

emilio177 dijo:


> Yo he trabajado con pic y otras memorias... y jamas lo dejo "abierto"
> Y de la misma manera he tratado de leer otras memorias....... y pasa lo mismo........ Nadie en su sano juicio va a dejar "abierto" algo que costo mucho en crear.....
> Si te fijas muchos modulos vienen borrado los chips......


Emilio esta es un memoria vieja M27C512) y sin ningun tipo de proteccion de lectura. Eso generalmente se hace con microcontroladores.


----------

